#ubuntu-ko 2011-08-29
<yemharc> grr: hi
<grr> yemharc: Hi
<yemharc> 음...........
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<grr> 안녕하세요 /_\
<jincreator> ni hao
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<kimyoungdeok> 안녕하세요 반갑습니다.
<grr> 안녕하셔요
<grr> 회사만 출근하면 왜이리 졸릴까요... (...)
<yemharc> grr: 슬슬 증상이 나타나는군요
<jincreator> 저도 졸리네요.
<yemharc> 이살암들이 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 6시부터 출근한 전 뭐가 되나요
<jincreator> (...)
<grr> ...
<grr> 야근왕 이외의 타이틀도 따시려구...
<yemharc> 궅이 붙인다면........... [썩고있는]?
<grr> 근면왕 + 야근왕
<grr> 근명야근왕 yemharc....
<yemharc> flesh = { if place == company then decay_your_life**2 }
<grr> .....
<jincreator> (...)
<yemharc> 제곱으로 썩어가는게 포인트
<grr> 괜찮아요 이런 회사는 아니잖아요...
<grr> http://www.devpia.com/MAEUL/Contents/Detail.aspx?BoardID=83&MAEULNO=8&no=3645
<yemharc> grr: SI에서 저정도 환경이면 좋은거 맞잖아요 ㅇㅅㅇ? (...)
<grr> .............
<grr> 공장바닥이아니라서..? (....)
<jincreator> (...)
<yemharc> 아니........ 바람은 막아주잖습 (....)
<grr> ...
<jincreator> (...)
<yemharc> 천장이야 뭐, 천장값보다 기자재 값이 더 비싸니 임원진도 어쩔 수 없다고 넘어가는 부분이고 (...........후비적)
<grr> ....
<jincreator> (...)
<yemharc> 이미 망했습니다만 작년에 멋진 SI업체도 있었습니다
<yemharc> 무려 한여름에 컨테이너 박스
<yemharc> 컨테이너 하나당 6명
<yemharc> 사장 왈 "우리 업체가 신생인데 니들 월급 좀 잘 챙겨주려고 하다보니 사무실을 못 구했다. 이번 프로젝트 대금으로 좋은 사무실 구해줄게"
<yemharc> 그래서 11명 직원 평균 월급이 200 (............)
<kimyoungdeok> 혹시 리눅스강의 듣고 계시는 분 있으신가요?
<yemharc> 근데 뭐, 이런 카더라 통신 말고 그냥 구글서 [  si 현실   ] 이라고만 검색해봐도....
<yemharc> kimyoungdeok: OLC 강의 말씀이신가요?
<grr> 아 한여름..
<grr> 컨테이너;;;;
<yemharc> grr: 물론 비 많이 오면.... 알죠?
<grr> 두두두두두두루루루우둙
<jincreator> drake님이 지금 듣고 계신 것 같네요.
<kimyoungdeok> yemharc, 네 지금 OLC 받고 있거든요
<grr> 컨테이너 쌔거 200
<yemharc> 전 가고 싶었는데 어제 밤 늦게 페북으로 봐서 못갔다죠
<grr> 중고 새척해서 나온게 130이던가..
<yemharc> 오........오오
<yemharc> grr: 여기 정말 좋은 자료가 있군요
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/X8LJn
<yemharc> (감동이 밀려오는 수준의 표현력)
<grr> 이...이거슨 김트루 ㅜㅜ
<grr> 제시한 자료 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 프로젝트 서류 어쩔 ㅠㅠ
<grr> 아.. ㅜㅜ
<grr> 정말 프로젝트 말 바꾸기 정말 짜잉난다능..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<grr> 추가기능 구현요청할꺼면 미리미리 말좀 해달라능.. 이까지 구현해놓으면 이걸 요구하려 했다고 하지말고... 제발 미리좀...
<yemharc> grr: 근데 제가 그 짓 하고 있...........
<yemharc> ........그런데 말이죠
<yemharc> 개발 80% 가까이 끝난거 가져와서 '님아 우리 수익모델점' 하면........... orz
<grr> .............
<yemharc> 그래서 추가일정 대략 3개월 끊는 수준으로 마련했더니
<yemharc> 저쪽은 좆쿠나 하는데 이번엔 이쪽 임원진이 태클
<yemharc> (........)
<yemharc> 나보고 뭐 어쩔라미
<grr> .....
<grr> 아.. SI 지원하고 떨어진게
<grr> 잘한짓인지 못한짓인지..
<yemharc> 왜 자기 발로 짐승이 되려고 합니까
<grr> 거기 팀장 첫마디가 기억나네요
<grr> 자랑스럽게 우리애들을 새벽 3시까지 퇴근 안시킨다고
<grr> 그러고 걱정하지마 차 살만큼 돈은 주니까
<grr> 라고..
<yemharc> grr: 사실 그런 말을 자랑스럽게 한다는 부분부터 이미 미쳐돌아가고 있는건데........
<grr>  yemharc : 대기업쪽이라서 페이가 썌긴썌더군요..
<yemharc> grr: 진짜 [대기업]쪽 SI면 그래도 사람 사는 곳이긴 합니다
<grr> yemharc: 제가 갔던대가 현대 오토에버시스템즈 였었어요...  사람이 살긴 사는데 송장이던..
<yemharc> 오오 과연
<yemharc> 납득해버렸습니다
<yemharc> grr: 개발자는 갑을병정무기경신 중에서 '신'인데 지금 상황이 뭐가 이상하냐는 설득력 넘치는..............
<grr> yemharc: 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 개발자가 신이라는게 그 신이었군요 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> Orz
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 네, 그 '신'입니다 orz
<grr> 다들 점심쌀 맛나게들 드셨습니까아
<kimyoungdeok> 네 된장 비빔밥 먹었어요. 맛있게 드셨어요?
<jincreator> 네 카레 비빔밥 먹었어요.
<grr> 역시 식사는 쌀로 해야 먹은느낌이나네요
<yemharc> 네 삼각김밥 먹었어요............
<grr> .....
<ubuntooo> 안녀하세요
<ubuntooo> 질문좀 할게요.
<ubuntooo> 윈도우 하고 멀티부팅 할려고 하는데요
<ubuntooo> 윈도우 먼저 깔아놓고 (xp) 파티션 2개 만들어 놨거든요
<ubuntooo> 하나는 윈도우 xp 다른 하나는  우분투 용으로요
<ubuntooo> 근데 10.04 데스크탑 용으로 하는데
<ubuntooo> 시디 부팅시 하얀 화면만 나오고
<ubuntooo> 아무것도 안나와서
<ubuntooo> 11.4 도 마찬가지구요.
<ubuntooo>  혹시 이런 문제 접하신분 있나요?
<jincreator> 그래픽이 엔비디아이세요?
<ubuntooo> 엔디비아요?
<ubuntooo> 니비아인데
<ubuntooo> 그게 엔디비아랑 뭔 관계가 있나여?
<ubuntooo> 아
<ubuntooo> 그게 그거ㄴ구나
<ubuntooo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ubuntooo> 나 맞아요
<jincreator> 저작권 문제로 우분투 CD에 공식 엔비디아 드라이버가 들어있지 않아서 그래요.
<jincreator> 아니, 정확히는 그럴 거에요. 저도 점쟁이는 아닌지라(...)
<ubuntooo> 아..
<ubuntooo> 그럼 그래픽 카드를 뽑아 내야 하나요? 바꾸거나?
<jincreator> 아, 그래서 요령이 있는데 CD 부팅이 되는 순간부터 키를 연타하세요. 그러면 메뉴가 뜹니다.
<jincreator> 방향키로 한국어 선택하고  F6인가?를 누르면 아래에서 목록이 나오는데 여기서 nomodeset을 선택해주면 됩니다.
<jincreator> 그리고 엔터 누르면 설치 창 떠요.
<ubuntooo> 오 잠시만요.
<jincreator> 근데 연타하는 키가 S였는지 Shift였는지 Esc였는지...아니면 '아무 키'였는지 가물가물하네요.
<ubuntooo> 감사해요 일단 바로 해볼게요
<ubuntooo> 와
<ubuntooo> 바로 나오네요
<ubuntooo> 오 역시 여기였어..
<ubuntooo> 아무리 찾아도 안됬는데
<ubuntooo> ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 근데 (제가 생각한 원인이 맞다면) 이 경우 설치 화면만 정상적으로 나옵니다. 따라서 설치 후 다시 시작시에는 역시 화면이 안 나오실 겁니다.
<jincreator> 아마 이미 윈도XP가 설치되어 있다고 하시니 설치가 끝난 후 다시 시작하면 운영체제를 고르는 화면을 10초동안 보여줄겁니다.
<jincreator> 이때 e 키를 누르면 부팅 옵션을 편집할 수 있습니다. 그 후 방향키로 linux로 시작하는 줄 맨 끝으로 이동 후  (마지막 글자에서 한 칸 띄고) nomodeset이라 입력 후 Ctrl+X 누르시면 됩니다.
<ubuntooo> 자세한 설명 감사합니다~
<ubuntooo> 글 좀 복사해 놀게요~
<jincreator> 설치 후 처음 우분투로 켜면 알아서 그래픽 모델 감지해서 드라이버를 쉽게 설치할 수 있도록 도와줄겁니다.
<DarkCircle> grr / 갸르릉 -ㅠ-
<ubuntooo> 네^^
<ubuntooo> 잉
<grr> DarkCircle: 그르입니다AAA
<DarkCircle> -_-/ <- 정신승니 -=3
<DarkCircle> 갸르릉~갸르릉~갸르릉~
<ubuntooo> 자꾸 질문해서 죄송한데
<ubuntooo> initramfs 이거 에러는 뭐에요?
<ubuntooo> 하다가 자꾸 나오는데
<ubuntooo> 검색 해봤는데
<ubuntooo> 자세한 설명이 없어서요.
<yemharc> 언제 나오나요
<ubuntooo> ê·¸
<ubuntooo> 우분투 점점점이 지나고 나서요
<ubuntooo> 설치 화면 점점점으로 너어 가잖아요
<ubuntooo> 넘ㅇ
<ubuntooo> 거서 그 다음에 생기네요.
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> initramfs라는건 간단히 말하면, 아직 하드디스크에 설치되지 않았는데 우분투를 가동하려면
<yemharc> 어쨌든 이게 시스템에 올라가야 하니까
<yemharc> RAM을 디스크처럼 써서 '일단 기본적으로 설정된 우분투가 가동하게'하는 물건입니다.
<yemharc> 근데 거기서 에러가 난다는건 보통 하드웨어 드라이버 문제일 경우가 많습니다.
<yemharc> 지금같은 경우에는 그래픽카드 드라이버가 문제가 되고 있는 상황이겠네요
<yemharc> 가장 간단한 방법은 alternative 버전을 받아 설치를 시도하시는겁니다........만
<ubuntooo> 알터네이티브요?
<yemharc> 이게 text설치 버전인지라 아주 초심자이실 경우에는 조금 어려울 수 있습니다
<yemharc> 네
<ubuntooo> 아!!!
<yemharc> http://www.ubuntu.com 에서 다운로드 하는 곳에 가 보시면
<yemharc> desktop, server, alternative 라고 3가지 종류의 iso 파일이 있습니다.
<ubuntooo> 오 있네요
<jincreator> 음...데스크톱 버전도 그냥 옵션 주면 alternative로 할 수 있을 걸요?
<yemharc> jincreator: 데탑 버전에서 text가 먹히던가요
<yemharc> 저도 시도해 본 일은 없어서...
<ubuntooo> 인텔이면 i386버전으로 받으면 되죠?
<yemharc> 근데 요새 대부분의 배포판이 GUI설치가 된다는 가정 하에 패키징을 해서........
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 딱히 인텔이라기보다, 처음 컴 구매하셨을때 64비트 라고 박힌걸 구매하신게 아니라면 i386입니다
<ubuntooo> 워매 토렌토네. -_-
<jincreator> yemharc 네, 먹힙니다. 부팅 시 키 누르면 gfxboot이 뜨면서 편집이 가능해집니다. 초기 우분투지요.
<yemharc> ubuntooo: 된다고 하네요. 아까 nomodeset이라고 치는 곳에서 nomodset 대신 text라고 입력해보세요
<ubuntooo> 네~
<yemharc> C언어가 망하려면 일단 컴파일 언어 + asm 코드 인식 + 포인터 레벨의 메모리 컨트롤을 할 수 있는 언어가 나와야겠군요
<jincreator> 만드시죠! Y언어!
<yemharc> 이미 루비 컴파일러 프로젝트 껴들어가 있습니다............만
<yemharc> 이게 그닥 희망적이지는 않네요
<jincreator> The Y Programming Language 2nd by yemharc
<ubuntooo> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 근데 전 정말 C가 싫어요 (...)
<yemharc> 컴퓨터면 좀 자동화 된 맛이 있어야지 (툴툴)
<ubuntooo> 이번에 학교 강좌 들을려고 하는데.. 뒤늣게 할려니 빡빡하네요
<ubuntooo> c언어
<jincreator> 다른 언어가 나오더라도 컴파일러가 C로 만들어진다면 결국 사라지지 않겠죠.
<jincreator> ubuntooo: 대학생이신가 보네요.
<yemharc> 그건 꼭 그렇지도 않아요
<ubuntooo> 네
<yemharc> 사실 자바 이후로는 제대로 된 컴파일 언어가 등장을 안 해서 그렇죠
<yemharc> 예를 들면, 속도만 받쳐주면 충분히 다른 언어로도 컴파일러/인터프리터 작성이 가능합니다.
<yemharc> 대표적인 예가 JRuby라는 자바로 만든 루비 인터프리터죠
<ubuntooo> 저기 아까 바꾸는 곳에서 nomodeset 대신 text로 입력하라는게 그냥 선택하는 것만 있는데 입력은 어떻게 하나요?
<jincreator> 선택에 alternative 없나요?
<ubuntooo> noapic
<ubuntooo> 막 그런거 있는데
<ubuntooo> 잠시만요
<ubuntooo> acpi-off/noapic/nolapic/edd=on/nomdraid/nomodeset/Freesoftware only
<ubuntooo> 이렇게 선택하는것만 나오는디요
<jincreator> Fn 중 하나가 편집이 가능해지는데...
<jincreator> 아,  F4 누르면 alternative 있지 않나요?
<ubuntooo> 거기에선
<jincreator> 지금 구글 이미지 검색(...)으로 추정하고 있습니다.
<ubuntooo> normal/ use driver update disc
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> jincreator: 안되네요
<ubuntooo> OEM install
<yemharc> 애초에 부트로더 옵션 자체가 고정적이라........
<ubuntooo> 이렇게 3개 나오는데요?
<ubuntooo> 그냥 알너네이티브 받아서 해야 하나요?
<yemharc> 제가 볼땐 그게 빠르고 편합니다
<ubuntooo> 네`
<jincreator> 이상하다. 구버전에는 있었는데...버전 올라가면서 빼버렸나? -.-;
<yemharc> 제가 알기로 10.04부터 없어진걸로 알고 있어요
<jincreator> 앗! 그런 건 좀 빨리...
<ubuntooo> 아 딱 거기네요.
<yemharc> 그 즈음부터는 진짜 어지간한 경우 아니면 GUI가 다 떠서 신경 안쓰고 살긴 합니다만
<ubuntooo> 아 GUI 가
<ubuntooo> 10.04때붙 활성화가 된거에요?
<yemharc> 그 전부터 되었는데, 실질적으로 '아주 잘' 돌아가기 시작한 시점 정도로 보셔도 되요
<ubuntooo> 아`
<ubuntooo> 우분투가
<ubuntooo> 데비안에서 만든건가요?
<yemharc> 캐노니컬이라는 회사가 있습니다.
<yemharc> 우분투는 데비안을 기반으로 개조한 물건이죠
<ubuntooo> 근디 설치시에 데비안 아쩌구 막 그러던데
<ubuntooo> 데비안이 뭐에요?
<yemharc> 그것도 리눅스에요
<ubuntooo> 아 데비안도 우분투 같은
<ubuntooo> 아
<yemharc> 음... 간단하게
<yemharc> 똑같은 초콜릿이지만 포장은 회사마다 다른걸 떠올리세요
<ubuntooo> 아 ㅎ
<yemharc> 거기서 더 나아가면 똑같이 달달한 초콜릿이지만 들어가는 재료도 좀 틀리겠죠
<ubuntooo> 네`
<yemharc> 거기서 똑같이 들어가는  '초콜릿'이 커널이고
<yemharc> 부가적으로 우유를 넣는다거나 프림을 섞는다거나 하는 부분이 그놈이냐 KDE냐 같은 느낌이네요
<ubuntooo> 네 아 이해하기가 더 좋아졌네요 아
<yemharc> 그리고 그 위에 데코레이션과 포장 등이 각 배포판의 메이커와 부가적인 시스템 구조인거죠
<ubuntooo> 커널이 아 그런거구나 ;;
<ubuntooo> 아~
<ubuntooo> 아 1
<yemharc> 화이트 초콜릿이건 모카 초콜릿이건 초콜릿이 들어가는건 똑같은거죠
<yemharc> 마찬가지로 리눅스 커널도 실제 http://www.kernel.org에서 배포하는 그 녀석이죠
<jincreator> 음...지금 버박으로 시험해보았습니다.
<jincreator> 1. alternative 옵션은 없습니다.
<jincreator> 2. 그러나 옵션을 편집할 수 있으므로 text라는 글을 입력할 수 있습니다.
<ubuntooo> 흠.
<jincreator> 3. 그런데 text를 붙이면 alternative로 뜨는 게 아니라 그냥 콘솔이 뜹니다.
<yemharc> ㄲ;;
<ubuntooo> 잠시만요 화장실좀
<yemharc> single모드인가보네요
<ubuntooo> 근디 우분투에서
<ubuntooo> alternative
<ubuntooo> 그거 받아서
<ubuntooo> 굽고 돌렸는디 11/04 버전이요
<ubuntooo> 그거 했는데 또 똑같이
<ubuntooo> initramfs 에러가 뜨네요
<jincreator> 제 경험상 initramfs 에러가 뜨면 셋 중 하나더군요.
<ubuntooo> 네.
<jincreator> 1. CD/USB 굽기 실패(운이 좋은 경우)
<jincreator> 2. 어쩌가 재수없게 한 번 일어나고 다시 하니 잘 되는 경우(역시 운이 좋은 경우)
<jincreator> 3. 하드웨어가 안 맞아서 안 되는 경우(지독하게 재수없는 99% 해결 불가능의 경우)
<jincreator> 특히 3번은 맥북/아이맥 설치 때 많이 일어나는데...
<ubuntooo> 흠 그냥 삽성 얇은 데스크탑 쓰는디
<jincreator> ...최신 제품인가요?
<ubuntooo> 아뇨
<ubuntooo> 쫌 된거 같은디요
<ubuntooo> 아주 옛날꺼는 아니구요
<ubuntooo> 그래도 듀얼쓰고 있거든요
<ubuntooo> 엔이비아 7600 인가 그러고
<ubuntooo> 일단 우분투 사이트에 질문도 한번 해보고 있네요..
<yemharc> 음...........
<yemharc> 엔비디아7600인데 initramfs에러라........
<DarkCircle> C언어를 까다보면 어셈을 포장한 모양새가 나오죠
<yemharc> 이상한데 그건...........
<DarkCircle> Barami / 퍽!
<DarkCircle>     =333
<Barami> ~_~
<ubuntooo> 어쩌지 이거 흠
<DarkCircle> -ㅠ-m 냐옹~
<DarkCircle> C가 싫으면 "자바"를 하세요 (=3)
<yemharc> 자바는 더 싫어요!!
<DarkCircle> (근데 그넘이 그넘인거 같은 -ㅅ-) ...)
<yemharc> 전 자바만 보연 욕부터 나와요!
<DarkCircle> C#도 싫으실듯 =3
<yemharc> C보다 더 싫어요!
<ubuntooo> 그래픽 칻가 그거 엔비디아 지포스
<DarkCircle> 그러면 js를 추천 =3
<ubuntooo>  7100 이요
<ubuntooo> 내장형으로
<jincreator> 아니 그럼 컴파일하는 언어 중 좋아하시는 언어가 뭡니까?
<yemharc> 애초에 자바같은 더러운 눈가리고 아웅 언어따위!
<DarkCircle> 아웅 아니고 냐옹 일지도 ..
<Barami> 자바스크립트 하세요.
<Barami> =3
<DarkCircle> 자바스크립트도 싫으시다면
<DarkCircle> "아희"언어를 - - ...
<Barami> 그놈쉘 extension 이 자바스크립트로 만들어요 ~_~
<Barami> ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> brainfuck도 있습니다. ==3
<DarkCircle> 궁극으 간지템 "아희"언어
<jincreator> 나는 깨우친 언어 아희이로다.
<Barami> 아희언어도 간지나지만..
<Barami> Spaces 나, 고릴라 언어도...
<DarkCircle> 장대한 혹성탈출 계획을 세우시고 ...
<DarkCircle>  =3
<ubuntooo> 노!
<Barami> http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/%ED%8C%8C%EC%9D%BC:Whitespace_in_vim2.png
<jincreator> 주석 표시가 무지하게 편하겠네요.
<Barami> 냐음..
<Barami> https://github.com/Barami/screen-off-switch
<ubuntooo> 아
<ubuntooo> 제가 잘못 구웠네여ㅛ
<ubuntooo> alternative 로 굽는게 아니라
<ubuntooo> 그냥 desktop 으로 가벌ㅆ네
<Barami> alternative 그건 텍스트 모드 설치시디인데..
<Barami> ncurse 인터페이스
<jincreator> 흠...보통 nomodeset으로 드라이버를 비활성화시키는 게 정석인데...아무튼 이번엔 성공하시기를 빌겠습니다.
<Seony> Alternative라는 단어의 뜻을 생각해보시면...
<ubuntooo> 네 감사해요~
<Barami> 우분투 설치만큼 쉬운게 어딨어요 =3
<ubuntooo> 처음이라서 다 어렵네요
<jincreator> 맥에 맥 설치 =3
<Barami> arch 리눅스 설치랑 비교하면.
<ubuntooo> 리눅스도 유닉스도 다 모르는거라서
<Barami> 리눅스가 설치는 윈도보다 더 쉬워요.
<Barami> 암것도 몰라도.
<Barami> 그 이후 쓰기가 어렵지.
<jincreator> 단, 전제조건이 "하드웨어 지원" 문제가 없을 때라는 게 문제죠.
<ubuntooo> 네 그 하드웨어 문제
<ubuntooo> 지금 그거 때문에 그런거죠?
<Barami> 그건 윈도도 마찬가지라서..
<Barami> -ㅅ-
<Barami> 윈도7 설치해주려 윈도7 시디 꿔서 가져갔는데, 디스크가 안나와서 몇시간을 삽질하다,,
<Barami> 그냥 XP 꿔서 XP 설치해주고 온거 생각하면..
<Barami> -_-;;
<ubuntooo> 전 유에스비에 한번 담아서 해볼려 하다가
<jincreator> 불법 복제 방지 기능?
<ubuntooo> 자꾸 에러나서 또 에러나고 또 에러나고 그래서 결국
<ubuntooo> 시디로
<Barami> 불법복제가 아니라.
<jincreator> 네, 농담입니다. ==3
<Barami> 디스크 드라이버가 문제인지..
<Barami> 윈도 7 설치 중에. 파티션 설치하는부분에서.
<DarkCircle> 농담 아니고 지체부자유자분들이 가장 선호하는 리눅스 배포판이 우분투입니다. 우분투만큼 편한게 없어요
<Barami> 시스템에 껴져있는 하드디스크가 목록에 안나와서
<Barami> 설치도 못하고 이도저도 못하는 상황 ~_~
<ubuntooo> 지체부자유자분?
<Barami> 그런 상황 자주겪었어요 쩝..
<ubuntooo> 그게 뭐에요?
<DarkCircle> 뇌성마비때문에 팔을 못움직이거나
<DarkCircle> 그런분들 있죠 ..
<ubuntooo> 아
<Barami> 음.. 몸이 좀 불편하신분들.
<DarkCircle> 발마우스란게 있던거 같은데 얘기듣기로는 상당히 불편하다고 - -;
<DarkCircle> 팔이 워낙 불편하니 발로 키보드 치시기도하고 ...
<Barami> 발마우스는 발 터치패드 같은거 나오면 좋을거 같은데.
<Barami> 안나오나 ~_~
<DarkCircle> 인류애 측면으로는 우분투 배포판은 정말 좋아요
<DarkCircle> 가끔 빌드가 그지같은 패키지가 몇개 나와서 당황스러운게 문제지 ...
<ubuntooo> 마우스 보다는
<ubuntooo> 보다 다른 장치들을 개발 하는게.
<DarkCircle> 그건 일시적일 뿐이고 어차피 윈도7같은거보단 패치도 금방 올라오고 문제점이 금방 수정되니까 ..
<DarkCircle> 뭐 다른장치 얼마든지 있습니다. 동공의 움직임과 눈깜빡임을 추적해서 마우스 동작이 되게 한다든가 ...
<DarkCircle> (장비가 무지 비싸서 흠이긴 하지만)
<Barami> 동공이나 그런건 생산비가 비쌀수 잇지만.
<Barami> 발로 터치하는 식으로 나오면.
<Barami> 생산비도 낮게 할수 있을거 같은데..
<DarkCircle> 드럼매니아 해보시면 아시겠지만
<Barami> 역시 수요가 문제..
<drake_olc> xhost용 텔넷서버 하나 64m짜리에서 돌려볼까 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 다리나 발로 움직인다는게 쉬운게 아니예요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_olc> 오락실 얘기 하시나요 ㅋㅋ
<Barami> 마우스는 충분히 대체 가능해 보이죠 뭐.
<DarkCircle> 원숭이야 발도 손처럼 움직일 수 있지만 사람의 발은 쥐거나 뭐 그런게 좀 많이 퇴화되고 대신 신체를 2족보행시 균형있게 지탱하는 기능이 강화되어서 (먼산)
<Barami> 그러니까. 터치식은 쥐거나 그런게 그닥 중요치 않자나요.
<Barami> -_-;
<ubuntooo> 음
<Barami> 그냥 갖다 댈수만 있다면 뭐..
<drake_olc> 음?
<DarkCircle> 음 그렇죠
<ubuntooo> 저기 혹시 우분트 데스크탑에서
<ubuntooo> 그거 뭐시기냐
<ubuntooo> 무선 와이파이 잡을수 있나요?
<Barami> 무선랜카드 장착되있으면 가능하죠.
<drake_olc> 발로 개발하는 모습 : http://drake.kr/59353
<Barami> 뭐..
<DarkCircle> 터치식에서 간과할 수 있는게 체중이 실리는걸 어느정도까지 감당할 수 있느냐가 중요하기도 하죠 ...
<Barami> 그거는 뭐 가능할텐데요 -_-;
<DarkCircle> 만약 체중이 막 50키로 나가는데 컨트롤러에 훅 쏠렸다
<DarkCircle> 근데 박살이 났다
<DarkCircle> 이렇게 되면 레알 문제가 빡세짐 - -;
<Barami> 밑에 단단한 철판 한장만 깔아도.
<Barami> 일단 바닥에 공간을 띄워놓고 쓰는게 아니면..
<ubuntooo> install a command line 이 text 모드겠죠?
<DarkCircle> 껍데기 문제는 재질로 해결이 가능하지만
<DarkCircle> "스위치"의 경우 ...
<Barami> 스위치?
<DarkCircle> 네
<DarkCircle> 압전식이라면
<DarkCircle> 어느정도 판과 판 사이의 공간이 있을거고
<DarkCircle> 발로 컨트롤하기 위해서는 어느정도의 압력을 견딜 수 있어야 해요
<DarkCircle> 실수로 발 뒤꿈치로 찍었는데
<DarkCircle> 박살이 나버렸어 -0-
<DarkCircle> 이래버리면 패망 ㅋㅋ
<ubuntooo> 아 이거 계속 이런 문제가 뜨는거 같은데요
<ubuntooo> 인스톨 우분트 하고 넘어가면
<ubuntooo> 처음에 추즈 랭귀지 나오잖아요
<Barami> 정전식이나 레이저 판독으로 해야죠 뭐.
<ubuntooo> 거기서 멈춰 있어요
<DarkCircle> Barami (!)
<DarkCircle> 레이저 판독 괜찮군요
<DarkCircle> 압력 전혀 필요없고 레이저 키보드 방식으로 발 위치 추적하고
<DarkCircle> 움직임을 카메라로 감지해주고 .
<jincreator> ubuntooo: 아까 nomodeset 선택할 땐 잘 되었나요?
<ubuntooo> 잠시만요 다시 해보고 있어요
<ubuntooo> nomodeset 으로 해서
<ubuntooo> 아까도 그걸로 했는데 다 되다가
<ubuntooo> choose language 에서 계속 멈춰 ㅇㅆ어서
<ubuntooo> 흠
<DarkCircle> http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=rjsl12&logNo=90085307873&parentCategoryNo=6&viewDate=&currentPage=1&listtype=0
<DarkCircle> 이거 중간쯤 내려가보면 레이저 키보드 나오는데 대강 이런 원리로 구현 가능할수도 .
<jincreator> ubuntooo: USB 키보드인가요?
<ubuntooo> 네
<ubuntooo> 잠시만됴
<ubuntooo> 아뇨
<Barami> 굳이 저런거까지 안해도.
<Barami> 그 터치패드 방식중에.
<ubuntooo> 아뇨
<ubuntooo> 유에스비 아니에요
<ubuntooo> 아까 키보드하고 마우스 둘다 먹통이였어요
<Barami> 테두리에서 적외선 같은거 쏴서 그걸로 인식 는것도 있고.
<Barami> 뭐 그렇죠 ~_~
<jincreator> 끙...
<DarkCircle> 챠~ -ㅠ-
<ubuntooo> 다른 학교 컴퓨터는 다 그냥 깔리는데 어려움이 있었지만 제껀 이상하네요
<ubuntooo> 흠 일단 검강진단서 받으러..
<ubuntooo> 감사했어요~
<jincreator> 네, 나중에는 설치 성공하시길 빌겠습니다.
<drake_olc> jincreator: 내일모레 봐요
<jincreator> 응? 내일 모레는 왜요?
<drake_olc> 내일까지는 olc 모레는
<drake_olc> 놀러
<drake_olc> 상암동
<jincreator> 아, 그렇군요.
<jincreator> ...그리고 그 다음날 학교가는군요.
<drake_olc> ..
<DarkCircle> ..
<DarkCircle> 학교 끝나고 오면 되죠 (응?)
<DarkCircle> 첫날인데 수업을 제대로 할리가 =3
<jincreator> 학교에서 2시간 거리입니다. T.T
<DarkCircle> 뭐 흑석동이면 대충 ...
<DarkCircle> 서울역에서 경의선 타면 되쟎아요
<jincreator> 근데 경의선 중 서울역까지 운행하는 건 1시간에 1번 있어요.
<DarkCircle> 네 매시간 50분 출발이던가 ...
<DarkCircle> 암튼 타이밍 맞춰서 가면 될듯 =3
<jincreator> 아무튼, 그렇게 해서 학교 끝나고 올 수는 있는데 시간이 늦어 와서 10분 정도 있다가 그냥 집에 가야 할 겁니다.
<ubuntooo> 건ㅇ
<ubuntooo> 건강검진 받고 밥 먹고 왔네요
<ubuntooo> 다시 설치를
<ubuntooo> 아녕핫요
<ubuntooo> 안녕하세요
<ubuntooo> ㅣㄹ문이 있어서요
<drake_kr> ㅡㅡ
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ
<drake_kr> 내일도 olc 가야겠군요
<drake_kr> 거기 생도 한명 또 낚았습니다
<drake_kr> 내일 교수 낚기 시도를 하겠습니다
<yemharc> 교육 수준은 어떤가요?
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 부산에서 1, 2차 세션보다 더 지루했습니다
<drake_kr> 일반 사용자가 아닌 개발자라도 이해하기 힘들었을거 같던데요..
<drake_kr> 수준 자체는 상당히 높았지만 아마 이해하는 사람이 1/3도 안됐을겁니다..
<yemharc> 끙........아깝네
<yemharc> 냅따 연차쓰고 들을걸 그랬나;
<yemharc> (여파는 상당하겠지만;)
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 녹음을 할까요?
<yemharc> 해주시면 저야 감사한데.... 드레이크님이 어렵다고 할 정도면 녹음만으로 되려나요
<drake_kr> 라기보단 오늘은 히스토리.. 정도만 했었어요
<drake_kr> 히스토리랑 커널의 기본적인 소개
<yemharc> 커널 소개에서 이미 충분히 (............)
<drake_kr> ... 하긴..
<yemharc> 제가 이해하는 커널은 10%는 되나 모르겠네요
<bluedusk> 커널이 먼가요? 먹는건가요? 우걱우걱
<drake_kr> 그거 마트에서 파는거에요
<jinkukyi> 초코렛
<jinkukyi> 초코렛 원유 라는데
<jinkukyi> 저기 질문좀 할게요
<yemharc> 네
<jinkukyi> 데이터베이스를 하기위해 mediawiki
<jinkukyi> 를 설치가 무슨 뜻이죠?
<yemharc> 읭
<drake_kr> 오 뜬금없gun
<yemharc> 미디어 위키를 사용하기 위해서 데이터베이스가 필요하다........가 맞지 않을까요
<drake_kr> mediawiki라는게 dbms인가..
<jinkukyi> 네;; 제가 잘 몰라서
<jinkukyi> 설치 중인데
<drake_kr> 무얼 설치중인가요
<jinkukyi> http://localhost/wiki
<jinkukyi> mediawiki요
<drake_kr> 헉
<jinkukyi> 서버 컴퓨터에 깔려고 하는데
<drake_kr> 그럼 소프트웨어센터에서 mysql을 받으세요
<yemharc> 아마 http://classpath.egloos.com/3080053 요걸 말씀하시는거 같은데
<drake_kr> 서버라면 sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<jinkukyi> 네 그거 초기에 따라서 다 받고 하는데
<jinkukyi> 마지막에 브라우저를 이용한 다음 위치로 저속이 안되서요
<drake_kr> 흠
<jinkukyi> 제가 http://localhost/wiki 를 치면
<drake_kr> 미디어위키를 깔아보면 되나
<drake_kr> db 설치하래요?
<jinkukyi> -bash: http://localhost/wiki:
<drake_kr> db면 mysql일텐데
<jinkukyi> 디렉토리나 파일이 없데요
<jinkukyi> 이렇게 나와요
<jinkukyi> 네 그거 깔았어요 mysql
<drake_kr> 흠?
<jinkukyi> sp
<jinkukyi> 네
<yemharc> http://localhost라는걸 /var/www/wiki로 바꿔보세요
<drake_kr> http://localhost/wiki를 쉘에서 치면 안 나오죠
<drake_kr> 브라우저에서 쳐야지
<jinkukyi> 브라우저로 어떻게 가요?
<yemharc> 웹브라우저(크롬, 불여우, 익스)요
<drake_kr> 서버면 ip 지정해줬을것 아니에요?
<jinkukyi> 이거 원 모르는거 투성이네
<jinkukyi> 네
<jincreator> 우분투에서는 소프트웨어 센터에서 mediawiki로 쉽게 설치 가능합니다. ==3
<drake_kr> http://ip/wiki 이런식으로 들어가는거에요
<yemharc> 192.168.0.1/wiki
<drake_kr> jinkukyi님 출장서비스 비용은 삼겹살 한근입니다(?)
<DarkCircle> 우분투는 DocumentRoot 디폴트 값이 /var/www 인가요?
<drake_kr> 네
<jinkukyi> 하하
<jinkukyi> 한근이 뭐에요
<drake_kr> /var/www 인데..
<jinkukyi> 두근 정돈
<jinkukyi> 근디 안되는디요?
<DarkCircle>  /var/www/localhost 인 플랫폼도 있어서 ...
<drake_kr> 헐 저 다이어트중이라
<drake_kr> 한근만 할게요
<jinkukyi> 네 ㅎㅎ 언제든지요 열려 있습니다. ㅎㅎ 여기서 도움 많이 받네요
<DarkCircle> 삼겹살 한근 ㅋ
<jincreator> 그렇긴 한데 우분투 소프트웨어 센터에서 미디어위키 설치하면 알아서 /wiki로 alias해줍니다.
<DarkCircle> 땁옹 -ㅅ-
<drake_kr> 서버 ip가 어떻게 돼요?
<jinkukyi> 203.253.37.251
<jinkukyi> 아
<jinkukyi> 아니다
<jinkukyi> 이요
<jinkukyi> 이건 내꺼지
<jinkukyi> 아
<jinkukyi> -_-;
<jinkukyi> 미쳐
<jinkukyi> 203.253.37.249 인데요
<jinkukyi> 안되요
<drake_kr> mediawiki 1.31.1
<drake_kr> setup을 하라고 하네요
<drake_kr> http://203.253.37.249/wiki/
<drake_kr> mysql을 설치하면 되는데.. 흠
<jinkukyi> For MySQL, compile PHP using --with-mysql, or install the mysql.so module
<jinkukyi> gma
<jinkukyi> 흠
<jinkukyi> 잠시만요
<jinkukyi> http://churack.tistory.com/entry/Running-MediaWiki-on-Ubuntu
<jinkukyi> 여기서 보고 따라하는 거거든요
<drake_kr> sudo apt-get install php5-mysql
<drake_kr> mysql-server php5-mysql 둘중 하나가 설치 안된듯
<jincreator> 그냥 다 지우고 sudo apt-get install mediawiki가 빠를 듯 하네요. ==3
<jinkukyi> 다 깔았는ㄷ요
<jinkukyi> sudo aptitude install (apache2/ mysql-server/ php5/php5-mysql)
<jinkukyi> 이렇게
<jinkukyi> 지우는거요?
<drake_kr> 헐?
<jinkukyi> 다 나너ㅓ 명령 내렸어요
<jinkukyi> 다 나눠서
<jinkukyi> 근디우분투 슈투디오는 뭐가 다른거에요?
<drake_kr> 음 근데 저거 왜 안되지
<jinkukyi> 안돼죠?
<yemharc> php-mysql이 없다는데요........
<drake_kr> sudo apt-get install --reinstall mediawiki
<jincreator> 설치 후 alias 파일 주석을 하나 풀어주는 것 잊지 마세요!
<yemharc> compile PHP using --with-mysql
<jincreator> 퇴근합니다.
<jinkukyi> 네
<drake_kr> 오늘 일찍 퉤근하시네
<jinkukyi> eAcceleratior 는
<jinkukyi> 뭐 하는데 쓰는거에요?
<drake_kr> 전 그거 안 써요...
<jinkukyi> 어떤건가요?
<yemharc> PHP 성능향상을 위한 도핑
<jinkukyi> 아 어렵다 ㅎ허
<jinkukyi> 저기 위ㅔ 수도 apt-get install --reinstall mediawiki
<jinkukyi> ㅇ령어요
<jinkukyi> 명령어요 리인스톨 명령어죠?
<drake_kr> 네
<jinkukyi> 오 뭔가 된다
<yemharc> 아...........
<yemharc> 역시 컴퓨터 언어는 쉘 하나면 족해 -_- (한숨)
<drake_kr> 컴퓨터 언어는..
<yemharc> 어셈은 기각!
<drake_kr> ㄴㄴ 저 어셈 시러함
<jinkukyi> Couldn't find Turck MMCache, eAccelerator, APC or XCache; cannot use these for object caching.
<jinkukyi> 이건 무시해도 되느건가요?
<jinkukyi> 근데 도대체 리눅스를 배울려면 자기가 해야 하는거죠.
<drake_kr> 흠 웬지 저한테도 안 깔리고 있어요
<jinkukyi> 학원 그런게 있남?
<drake_kr> 24일날 오세요
<jinkukyi> 에러 뜨는데 깔려고 하는데.
<drake_kr> 상암동 누리꿈스퀘어
<yemharc> 학원은 꽤 많아요
<jinkukyi> 24일이요?
<jinkukyi> 그때 뭐 있어요?
<drake_kr> (학원에서 제대로 된 걸 안 가르쳐줘서 문제)
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그때 술 마셔요
<jinkukyi> 아 좋다
<drake_kr> 님 고딩이면 낭패
<jinkukyi> 25일이 시험이 있어서.
<jinkukyi> 저 그래도 28살.
<drake_kr> 헐
<jinkukyi> 적은 나이일꺼 같은데.
<drake_kr> 많은편
<lyuso> 많아요.
<jinkukyi> 여기 대부분 다 직장분들 아닌가요?
<jinkukyi> 오
<jinkukyi> 다 어리시나 보다.
<lyuso> 여기 92년생입니다.
<lyuso> 그런데 대부분 직장인 맞습니다.
<jinkukyi> 헐.
<drake_kr> 평균 깎아먹는 인간중에.. 안드로이드 롬 배포하는 인간이 중학생입니다..
<jinkukyi> 하긴 제가 늦은 편이죠.
<jinkukyi> -_-
<lyuso> drake_kr, ㅋㅋㅋ;;;
<lyuso> 중학생!
<drake_kr> 분발 하셔야쓰요
<jinkukyi> 와 근데 컴퓨터 잘하시나 봐요.
<jinkukyi> 워매
<lyuso> 저 진짜 분발해야되죠. ㄱ-
<lyuso> 저보다 잘하는 중고딩이 많아.....
<yemharc> 이 나라서는 그런거 없고
<yemharc> 얼마나 제 살 파먹으며 버틸 수 있느냐가 중요 (...........)
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ 그딴거없음
<lyuso> 그게 문제이면서도 특징
<drake_kr> 개발은 hobby로 하세요
<lyuso> 정답
<drake_kr> linus tovalds 처럼.
<lyuso> ......
<yemharc> 어...........근데 그사람 현역 개발자 (........()
<drake_kr> linux 0.0.1 커널 배포하면서 "장난으로 함 만들어봤어염"
<yemharc> 장난이 좀 과했지 (.....)
<lyuso> 그리고 전설이 시작
<yemharc> 덕분에 죗값을 20년째 치루고 있죠
<drake_kr> yemharc: 오늘 이 얘기가 나왔다능!
<yemharc> ?
<drake_kr> 비트에서요
<lyuso> 아....
<yemharc> 오늘 과정 보니 리눅스 역사 이런거 있었던데요 뭐
<yemharc> 그리고 처음 배포한건 아마 0.0.2일텐데
<lyuso> 네. 개발시기랑 배포시기가 다른데
<jinkukyi> 아아아 !!
<jinkukyi> 메디아 위키가
<lyuso> 아마 유저그룹에서 올라올 떄를 기준으로 하던걸로
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<jinkukyi> 저희가 정보를 올릴수 있는 그런 건가요?
<jinkukyi> 예로
<jinkukyi> http://ab-initio.mit.edu/book/
<yemharc> 위키라는거 자체가 누구나 수정 가능한 웹사이트를 말해요
<jinkukyi> 이런것이 메디아 위키로 만든거에요?
<jinkukyi> 아아아
<drake_kr> 아 근데 내컴에서는 왜안되지..
<jinkukyi> 이거였구나
<lyuso> 미디어위키는 그 중 위키엔진이고
<yemharc> 그런 류의 사이트를 통틀어서 위키(wiki)라고 합니다
<jinkukyi>  아!
<drake_kr> 위키페디아 등등
<lyuso> 그런 사이트 돌리는 데 쓰는 게 위키엔진입니다.
<jinkukyi> 연구실 위키 만들려고 하시나 보네 아.
<drake_kr> 아놔 난 나가수나 볼래염 뿌우
<jinkukyi> 아!!
<yemharc> 나가수 언제부턴가 흥미가 뚝........
<yemharc> 재미없어졌어요
<drake_kr> 옥주현 안나오면서부터 다시 잼나짐
<lyuso> 엔하위키의 경우 모니위키 기반의 二十明共筆 wiki 엔진으로 돌아가요
<jinkukyi> 아 모르는 용어가 너무 많네요
<lyuso> 위키엔진 이름이 한자인 위키는 전세계 통틀어 엔하위키밖에 없을려나
<jinkukyi> 저기 혹시 여기서 리눅스 스터디 그런 모집 안하나요
<jinkukyi> 강좌같은거
<jinkukyi> -_-;
<yemharc> 딱히 그런건 없네요
<lyuso> 딱히 그런 거 없는데...
<yemharc> 뭐가 어쨌든 일간 개발자 모임은 아니니...........
<drake_kr> 어쨌거나 24일날 오시죠?
<jinkukyi> 25일이 시험이라
<jinkukyi> 그 다음엔 갈게요 ㅎ
<drake_kr> 그럼 맥주 한잔만 하고 가시면 됨
<jinkukyi> 제가 공주라..
<jinkukyi> 어디서 모인다구요?
<drake_kr> 상암동 누리꿈스퀘어에서 모일듯 합니다
<drake_kr> 아 상암동에 코분투 사무실 오셔도 되고요
<jinkukyi> 아.
<jinkukyi> 서울 올라가면 한번 들릴게요
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 로또맞고 싶다
<jinkukyi> 로또 맞으면 뭐할꺼에요?
<yemharc> 한 일주일 잠만 좀 퍼자게........
<drake_kr> ... 너무 소박하다
<yemharc> ... 무지 절박함다
<yemharc> 오늘만 해도 6시 출근했슈
<drake_kr> 노트북에 설치해봐야지
<drake_kr> 그래도 yemharc 씨는 이정도는 아니잖아요 http://www.devpia.com/MAEUL/Contents/Detail.aspx?BoardID=83&MAEULNO=8&no=3645
<lyuso> 링크 열기전에 장례식장 예상해보고
<lyuso> 실패
<yemharc> 그 글 맞아요
<drake_kr> 예지력상승
<lyuso> 아. 상승했군요
<yemharc> 아침에 grr씨가 보여주더군요
<lyuso> 전 저 글 올라오자마자 봤는데..... 멍;....
<yemharc> 허나 컨테이너에서 하는것도 본 사람으로서 저런 정도는...........
<lyuso> 일하다 쓰러지면 입관부터 화장까지 다이렉트 서비스일려나요
<drake_kr> 씨바 저럴바에 차라리 오픈소스나 하지
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lyuso> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 오픈소스 지원해준다면서..
<lyuso> 그런데 컨테이너에서 개발하는 건 실제로 본 적이 있어서 ㄷㄷㄷ
<drake_kr> 92년생이람서요
<lyuso> 네
<drake_kr> 인생의 굴곡이 좀 있나보네요?
<lyuso> SinKori #1 #2 하는데 노가다 판 갔을때 봤었어요
<lyuso> 굴곡이라......ㄱ-
<yemharc> 후우........
<yemharc> 근데 진짜
<lyuso> 남들이 보면 굴곡같지도 않을 것 같..
<yemharc> 이 나라서 개발로 먹고사는건 좀...........그런거같다는 생각이 요즘 점점...........
<lyuso> 한편으로 생각해보면 그런 스파게티 코드가 원자력 발전소를 구동하는 게 무섭
<yemharc> 에이 무슨소리에요
<yemharc> 사온거지 (........)
<lyuso> .........
<lyuso> 그런데 사온거면 사온건데 뭐했길래 하드웨어빨로 커버하는걸까요.
<drake_kr> 그거 을이 사와서 껍데기 입혀서 갑한테 판겁니다
<lyuso> 네........
<drake_kr> '한국형'이란 다 그런식
<lyuso> 여튼 프로그램만 구동하는 걸 봤는데 windows xp 위에서 돌아가는것이
<drake_kr> lyuso님도 '일 배운답시고 저렴하게 노동력을 제공하지 마세요' 알겠어요?
<lyuso> 넵
<lyuso> ......
<jinkukyi> ubuntostudio alternative 는
<jinkukyi> 뭔가요?
<drake_kr> 스튜디오가 뭐지
<lyuso> 우분투 스튜디오는 멀티미디어 제작에 특화된 우분투 배포판입니다.
<lyuso> 제가 사용하기도 하구요.
<drake_kr> 오오
<lyuso> 전체적으로 사양은 높습니다.
<lyuso> 이거 깔면 XP 보다 무거워요
<jinkukyi> 아.
<drake_kr> 그걸 튜닝해서 iUbuntu 만들고 애플에 소송당하면 되겠군요
<jinkukyi> 흠 아 계속 시디로 깔려니깐 안되서
<jinkukyi> 이번엔 유에스비로 할려구요
<jinkukyi> i unbunto hh
<lyuso> 이거 우분투 스튜디오가 좋은게, 어지간한 프린터,스케너,타블렛 등의 드라이버가 미리 들어있어서
<drake_kr> 아이유분투
<lyuso> 쫙쫙 꼽는 즉시 달라붙어요
<jinkukyi> 아 어렵네요 책을 보고 공부를 해야 하는ㄷ-
<lyuso> 그런데 역시 노멀우분투보다 무거워서....
<lyuso> 그리고 Ubuntu Studio 는 RT 커널을 씁니다.
<lyuso> 그 외엔 차이 없어요.
<jinkukyi> RT는
<jinkukyi> 뭔가요..
<lyuso> Real Time Kernal 입니다.
<jinkukyi> ;;
<yemharc> 아으
<yemharc> 머리 안들어오네
<lyuso> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/RealTimeKernel 여기 있네요
<jinkukyi> 흠 모르겠다 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 울나라는 기업문화 특성상 오픈소스 한다고 하면 "쟤 뭐야" 하는 분위기인거 같아요
<DarkCircle> 권순선님 nhn에서 나왔던데
<DarkCircle>  ...
<DarkCircle> nhn에서 오픈소스 부르짖던게 엊그제 같은데
<DarkCircle> 거긴 뭐 큐브리드 빼고 오픈소스쪽으로 제대로 하는것도 보이지도 않죠
<DarkCircle> LG는 오픈소스쪽은 일부프로젝트 제외하고 죄다 외주 주는 분위기인거 같고
<lyuso> 안드로이드...
<DarkCircle> 삼성은 내부적으로 뭔가 하긴 하는거 같은데 커널 소스 커밋 이라든지 ... GTK 좀 만지는거 아니면
<DarkCircle> 지렁이 담넘어가는 느낌.
<DarkCircle> 안드로이드는 외주주면서 하죠
<DarkCircle> 커널부분빼고 .
<DarkCircle> 삼성도 커널쪽 빼고 나머지는 죄다 외주 줍니다.
<DarkCircle> 안드로이드 요즘 돌아가는게 다 그래요 ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 조금 더 자세히 듣고 싶네요
<lyuso> 상태가 어떤지.....
<DarkCircle> 갤스 2 기본스킨으로 안나오쟎아요?
<lyuso> 네
<DarkCircle> 그거 삼성 내부에서 일단 1차적으로 기본 어플리케이션에서 쓰는 클래스로 프로그램을 비슷하게 만들어놓고 스킨 씌워지게 약간 변형합니다.
<lyuso> Aㅏ......
<DarkCircle> 스킨 씌워(질 수 있)게
<lyuso> 그래서 살짝 달랐구나...
<DarkCircle> 이제 그걸 하다만걸 을병정에 닥지고 뿌리고
<lyuso> ....;;;
<DarkCircle> ... 그거 하다가 구글에 걸려서 지금 레퍼폰 나오죠 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 뿌려가지고 을병정한테 스킨 씌우는거 시키고 어플리케이션 디자인 바꾸라고 시키고
<lyuso> 네.....
<DarkCircle> 기능 살짝 바꿔주고 뺄거 빼고
<DarkCircle> 그거 끝나면 회사에서 좀 만지다가
<DarkCircle> 또 다른 제 3의 회사에
<DarkCircle> 디버깅 시킵니다.
<lyuso> 그렇군요......
<lyuso> 외주의 연속이네요
<DarkCircle> 디버깅한다는건 본래 QA를 전문으로 하는 업체가 있어야 하는데
<DarkCircle> 그냥 줍니다. 닥치는대로 뚜들겨보고 에러 찾고 ...
<DarkCircle> 속된말로 개삽질이죠
<lyuso> ......=_=;;
<DarkCircle> 이렇게 해서 나온게 갤스 2인데 갤스 1도 그랬지만
<lyuso> QA 팀이 내부에 있던걸로 아는데
<lyuso> 아닌가보네요
<DarkCircle> 뭐 까딱 건드려보면 버그 겁나게 많이 튀어나옵니다.
<DarkCircle> 실질적으로 QA팀이 QA답게 돌아간다기보단
<DarkCircle> 그냥 자동화 프로그램 짜놓고
<DarkCircle> 돌리는거죠
<lyuso> .........
<DarkCircle> 안드로이드 개발할때 무슨 멍키 어쩌군가 있쟎아요?
<lyuso> 네
<DarkCircle> 그걸 삼성에서 따로 개발한걸 씁니다.
<lyuso> ........ 필요가 있어서 개발한걸까요
<DarkCircle> 동작은 비슷한데 사람이 할 수 없을정도의 어떤 짓도 테스트 할 수 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 테스트하기에는 그거만큼 편리하고 단순한 방법이 없으니까요.
<lyuso> 네......
<lyuso> 테스트 편하겠네요
<DarkCircle> 그 테스트를 수행하기 전에 단위테스트 부터 돌아가야 되는데
<DarkCircle> 그거 쌩까고 그냥 다 짜맞추고 돌립니다. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 멋지군요.
<DarkCircle> 그러니 QA가 약간 좀 병맛 스럽죠.
<lyuso> 그래도 일단 QA 를 하는게 어디에요
<lyuso> 제가 LG 안드로원 쓸땐......ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> LG안드로원 개판인 이유가
<DarkCircle> 죄다 외주 =3
<DarkCircle> 그래도 그냥 쓰는덴 딱히 지장정도까진 없더군요
<lyuso> 전 안드로원을 그냥 못써서....
<DarkCircle> 근데 하드웨어 반응속도는 정말 최악.
<DarkCircle> 아마 이게 제일 맘에 안드셨을듯
<lyuso> 딱 순정상태에서 하루만에 커널패닉을 봤습니다.
<lyuso> 전화받는중에 아무말도 안들려요 . 그래서 화면을 보니 커널패닉.
<DarkCircle> -0-
<DarkCircle> 하드웨어가 손상되었을듯
<jinkukyi> If your database server isn't on your web server, enter the name or IP address here
<jinkukyi> 이게
<lyuso> 이게 한두번이 아니라서 결국.......아트릭스로 기변한지가 2개월차에요
<DarkCircle> 아트릭스도 괴랄하긴 마찬가질텐데 ...
<DarkCircle> 동영상 재생은 잘 되던가요?
<lyuso> 그런데 재미있는건 안드로원에 CM기반 롬을 올리면 돌아가요.
<jinkukyi> 제 웹서버에 제 데이터 베이스 서버가 없다면
<jinkukyi> 이름 이나 아이피 주소를 쓰라는데
<lyuso> 아트릭스는 동영상 가속이 거의 불가능해요.
<jinkukyi> 처음이 뭔 뜻이에요?
<lyuso> 그래서 software 인코더를 쓰는 플레이어를 써야 영상 재생이 됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 디비서버가 웹서버랑 같이 안돌아가고 있으면 주소 넣으라는 얘기군요
<lyuso> 대부분의 영상이 H.264 Main 1.1~5.5 인데, 아트릭스는 베이스라인만 돌아갑니다.
<DarkCircle> 도메인이나 IP주소 넣으시면 됩니다.
<jinkukyi> 도메인이요?
<DarkCircle> -0- 베이스라인 ㅋㅋ 간지돋네요
<jinkukyi> 도메인 없는디 그래서 아이피 넣으니깐
<jinkukyi> 안되요
<lyuso> 그리고 WMV 도 베이스라인
<DarkCircle> 네 그냥 간단히 말해서 blabla.co.kr 이런거 말이죠
<lyuso> Dvix 는 그냥 돌아가고.....
<DarkCircle> 음 혹시 어떤걸 설치하실떄 그 메세지가 뜨던가요?
<jinkukyi> 그거
<jinkukyi> media wiki요
<jinkukyi> 하고 있는데
<jinkukyi> 다 설정 했고
<jinkukyi> 데이터베이스 컨피그 에서
<DarkCircle> mysql은 설치 하셨나요?
<jinkukyi> 데이터 베이스 타ㅣㅂ이 MYSQL
<jinkukyi> 네
<jinkukyi> 다 설치해서
<jinkukyi> 지금 셋업ㅎ
<jinkukyi> 하고 있어요
<DarkCircle> 그러면 그냥 넘어가셔도 됩니다.
<lyuso> phpmyadmin 을 쓰시나요
<jinkukyi> 아넘어 갖는데요
<jinkukyi> 빨간거 나와서
<lyuso> 아니면 그냥 shell 에서 작업하시나요?
<DarkCircle> 빨간게 저 메세지인가요 ?
<lyuso> 혹시 데몬이 안돌아가는건.....
<jinkukyi> 빨간건
<jinkukyi> Connection failed
<jinkukyi> 나오고
<DarkCircle> 근데 H.264 안돌아가면 진짜 말이 안되는건데 ㅋㅋ
<jinkukyi> 밑에 나와요
<DarkCircle> 라이브러리 심어져 있으면 돌아가는건데
<jinkukyi> database host
<DarkCircle> 기계에 안드로이드 포팅하면서 라이브러리 안집어넣었거나
<jinkukyi> Databae host : [                     ]  Connection failed
<jinkukyi> If your database server isn't on your web server, enter the name or IP address here.
<DarkCircle> 라이브러리 컴파일하고 나서 돌릴때 세그폴트가 난다든지 ...
<jinkukyi> 제가 저 빈칸에
<jinkukyi> 아이피나 다른거 막 적었을때
<jinkukyi> 옆에 커넥션 페일드 하고 나와서요
<DarkCircle> 뭐 괴랄한 이유는 다 갖다 붙이면 그냥 이유가 되긴 한데 ..
<DarkCircle> 그러면 localhost라고 입력하세요
<DarkCircle> 127.0.0.1이라고 하시든지
<DarkCircle> db 호스트라고 했으니 통상적으로 localhost를 쓰거든요
<DarkCircle> (mysql에서는....)
<lyuso> 라이브러리가 문제가 아니라
<lyuso> 이거 Tegra2 의 프로세서 문제입니다.
<DarkCircle> 하드웨어 버그군요 -ㅠ-
<DarkCircle> 특정연산이 안먹힌다든가 등 =3
<lyuso> 프로세서의 하드웨어 코덱 자체가 먹통이라
<DarkCircle> H.264 알고리즘은 소프트웨어로 구현이 되고도 남는넘인데 ...
<DarkCircle> 하드웨어 코덱이먹통이면 소프트웨어로 구현을 해야 =3
<DarkCircle> (대신 더럽게 느림 =3)
<lyuso> 그래서 쿨하게 하드웨어 코덱 지원 영상만 재생 가능합니다.
<lyuso> 스트림 프로세서에 문제가 있긴 있나봐요
<jinkukyi> 흠
<jinkukyi> 마지막에
<jinkukyi> sudo mv config/LocalSetting.php
<jinkukyi> 이동 시켜야 하는데
<jinkukyi> 안되는디 혹시아시는분 있나요
<jinkukyi> 그 뭐시기냐 config/LocalSettings.php 이후에  위치를 놓쳤다고 그러는데
<lexlove2> 퇴근합니다~~~
<imsu> drake_kr: 계십니깡 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 질문이 하나 있는데 쩝;
<drake_kr> 읭
<drake_kr> imsu : 모
<imsu> 잉;; 다 찼았음 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> drake_kr: 네트?p 라는 용어가 생소해서 다 뒤져 봤는데 안나오길래 쩝;;
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 결국 네트워크 프로그래밍이었네요 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 젠장 설마 설마 했더니
<imsu> 처음 생각한게 맞아버렸음 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> drake_kr 넷프로그래밍 맞죠?
<drake_kr> 닷넷 아니려나
<imsu> 헐 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 강의 디게 빡실듯
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake-kr 오랜만에 원서보려니 눈이 돌아가네요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> -0-
<DarkCircle> 역시 잠이 없으신 드레이크옹 ㅠㅅㅠ
<DarkCircle> drake_kr / 너부주우욱.
<drake_kr> 웡
<imsu> 아 자야겠다 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> drake_kr: 안녕히 주무소서 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 내일 교수님 찾아뵈야해서 큭
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 자는거여?
<imsu> 네 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 내일 일찍 출발해야해요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 나도 오늘 일찍 ㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그럼 안녕히 ㅎㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2011-08-30
<lexlove2> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<locofrank|office> 안녕하세요~
<yemharc> 잠시
<grr> Hi
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<kimyoungdeok> 안녕하세요 좋은 아침입니다.
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<grr> 안녕하셔요
<jincreator> ni hao
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ/
<jincreator> ^O^/
<drake_olc> 야호
<jincreator> 야호~ 야~호~ 야아~호오~(메아리)
<drake_olc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ/
<drake_olc> 님들아
<drake_olc> printf의 리턴값 아시는분?
<jincreator> 알았는데...항목 수였던가요?
<drake_olc> 오~
<drake_olc> 지금 그거 배우고있듬
<jincreator> ...!?
<drake_olc> man 페이지 보는방법
<jincreator> 우분투 수업 아니었나요?
<drake_olc> man 3 printf <-
<jincreator> (...)
<drake_olc> ls 수업중
<drake_olc> 오 jincreator 님께 좋은팁
<jincreator> ???
<drake_olc> 두꺼운책을 사서 한시간동안 봐라 <-
<drake_olc> 그리고 버려라
<drake_olc> (?)
<jincreator> 두꺼운책을 사서 한시간동안 베고 자라
<jincreator> 그리고 다른 친구 빌려줘라
<jincreator> (?)
<drake_olc> !!
<yemharc> 근데 왠지 어제에 비해 확 떨어진(?) 수업 난이도...........
<drake_olc> 꼭 그렇진 않은듯
<drake_olc>  /_\
<drake_olc> ~_~
<drake_olc> ~ == 꼬리곰탕
<drake_olc> yemharc: 웬지 저렴해진건 맞는듯 싶네요 ㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_olc> 터미널을 쓰는 이유 : 마우스가 싫어서 <-
<yemharc> 아, 그건 동감해요
<kimyoungdeok> 폴더와 파일이 많은 lib폴더 같은대 들어갈때 좋던대요
<yemharc> 그런때를 위한 mc
<jincreator> 사실 리눅스의 파일 탐색기 대부분은 키보드로 입력하면 알아서 맞는 파일을 찾아줍니다. 다만 이렇게 되면 터미널과 큰 차이가 없죠.
<drake_olc> 역시 어제보다 저렴해
<drake_olc> rm -f : 티내지말고 지워라
<drake_olc> rm -i : 티내면서 지워라
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> XD
<drake_olc> 정규표현식 나온다 제기랄
<bluedusk> 오오
<bluedusk> 정규표현식
<drake_olc> 쉽죠?
<drake_olc> more 명령
<drake_olc> 허접한 옵션도 10개는 넘습니다
<drake_olc> 오오 more의 재발견
<drake_olc> cat 진행중입니다
<kimyoungdeok> 유니티사용중에 갑자기 마우스가 안먹히면 대처 방법이 있나요?
<yemharc> 마우스를 뺐다 끼세요
<drake_olc> 음 부산에서 yemharc옹이 겪었던?
<kimyoungdeok> 그래도 안되네요. 마우스는 움직이는대 클릭이 안되요
<drake_olc> 오오 cat /dev/cdrom > cd.iso 하면 걍 iso가 생기네요?
<jincreator> iso 파일도 다 형식이 있을텐데 그럼 어떻게 되는 건지 모르겠네요.
<kimyoungdeok> 터미널에서 로그오프는 어떻게 하나요?
<jincreator> exit
<kimyoungdeok> 로그인화면으로 돌아가고 싶어요
<drake_olc> sudo logout
<jincreator> dk,
<kimyoungdeok> 감사합니다.
<jincreator> 아, 그 로그아ㅇ
<drake_olc> 어 안되네
<jincreator> 아잇, 자꾸 엔터키에 손이가네.
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> iso가 사실 별다른게 아니에요
<yemharc> cat /dev/cdrom > $target 인 경우에
<yemharc> 대상이 꼭 .iso가 아니더라도 "현재 명령을 실행하는 위치"에서 '없는 파일이나 폴더'가 되면 새로운 '파일'을 생성해서 기록하고
<yemharc> 그냥 간단하게 '대상의 유무, 대상의 종류'에 따라 알아서 돌아가는 작업이 많다고 봐야겠네요
<yemharc> cat /dev/sda1 > /dev/sdb1 이런식으로 돌려버리면 하드카피인데 MBR, 파티션 등등 말 그대로 완전한 클론을 만들어줍니다
<drake_olc> ㅇㅇ
<drake_olc> 쫭임
<yemharc> 여튼 쫌 위대한 유틸리티
<jincreator> 아, 그럼 cat에 내려진 작업을 인식해 알아서 dd 등으로 연결해서 해주는 건가요?
<yemharc> 아뇨 작동방식이 dd같은거하고 완전히 틀려요
<drake_olc> dd는 걍 cat의 frontend 라던가 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 예를 들면 cat은 원본이 없으면 작동하지 않아요
<yemharc> 뭐라고 해야 하나........
<yemharc> 그냥 cat만 입력하면
<jincreator> 그럼 cat에 dd, mkisofs 비스무리한 기능을 다 넣은 거군요.
<yemharc> 부가기능 없는 텍스트 에디터?
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> 음...........
<yemharc> dd가 '인쇄기'라면
<yemharc> cat은 '복사기'에요
<yemharc> dd는 원본 디스크가 없어도 자기가 원하는 만큼의 크기와 블록설정을 입혀서 파티션을 만들 수 있죠?
<yemharc> 꼭 파티션 뿐만 아니라 파일도 마찬가지지만
<jincreator> 아, 제 말은 cat /dev/sda1 > /dev/sdb1 하면 dd와 같은 별도 프로그램을 쓰는 게 아니라 cat이 자체적으로 작업하냐는 뜻이었어요.
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> dd로도 같은 작업을 할 수 있는데
<yemharc> 만약 dd로 작업한다면 중간에 뭔가 설정을 바꿀수도 있고
<yemharc> 뭐 여러가지 가능하잖아요?
<yemharc> 그래서 dd는 인쇄기에요
<yemharc> 원본(원고)을 받아서 수정해서 출력(인쇄)하는거죠
<yemharc> 근데 cat은 원본을 받았으면 그 원본이랑 똑같은 것만 생산 가능한거에요
<yemharc> 복사 퀄리티가 좀 쩔어주긴 합니다만
<yemharc> 그리고 cat에 출력 인자를 할당하지 않으면 기본적으로 stdout으로 나오는거죠
<yemharc> 그래서 우리가 명령을 조합하면 cat으로 MBR의 구조를 볼 수 있거니 한겁니다
<jincreator> morpheus@matrix:~$ cat oracle
<jincreator> morpheus@matrix:~$ cat neo > /dev/matrix/neo_2
<jincreator> (...)
<yemharc> 아, 덧붙여서
<yemharc> cat이란 물건은 서버단에서는 일반유저의 사용은 정말 엄격하게 제한되는 경우가 많습니다
<yemharc> 이것도 사실 좀 옛날 이야기이긴 한데
<jincreator> 응? 그래요?
<yemharc> 예를 들어서
<yemharc> 적어도 06년 이전의 cat은 일종의 치명적인 보안 허점을 만들어 내는 녀석이었어요
<yemharc> 가장 간단하게 테스트 해보고 싶으시다면
<yemharc> cat /bin/cat > test
<yemharc> 그리고 test에 실행퍼미션 주고 사용해보세요
<yemharc> cat과 똑같은 동작을 합니다
<yemharc> 이건 바꿔 말하면 '바이너리를 긁어오는'게 되는데
<yemharc> 요게요게 좀만 머리를 굴리면 루트 전용의 프로그램이라던가를 긁어올 수 있었거든요
<jincreator> 근데 결국 프로그램을 실행해도 사용하는 파일이나 위치에 권한이 없으면 되지 않나요?
<yemharc> 네, 그래서 머리를 굴리면.....인거죠
<yemharc> 이건 좀 복잡해지니 패스
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 사실 cat 없어도 그냥 다른 시스템에서 파일 가져오면 그만이지요.
<yemharc> 아, 그게 많이 틀려요
<yemharc> 시스템에 등재되어 있는 물건과, 그냥 개인이 반입한 물건은 보안 위험성에서 엄연히 차이가 있습니다
<yemharc> 딱히 어느쪽이 더 위험하다........라고 단정짓기에는 좀 애매한 문제이긴 한데
<yemharc> 대부분의 그런 유틸리티 프로그램의 경우에는 시스템 패스에 등재되어 있고, 루트를 포함한 모든 사용자가 공동으로 사용하고 있다면
<yemharc> 대체적으로 보안 위험을 가지고 있다고 봐야해요
<yemharc> 그래서 만약 확실히 보안이 중요한 서버인 경우
<yemharc> 시스템을 설치하고 가장 먼저 하는 작업들 중 한가지가
<yemharc>  /bin과 /sbin의 [바이너리]들의 실행권한을 111로 바꾸는겁니다
<drake_olc> 그럼 ssh 안되지 않나요
<jincreator> 우와, 무려 111!
<yemharc> 음?
<yemharc> ssh가 왜 안되나요?
<yemharc> 일단 /usr/bin에 있긴 하지만, 바이너리 파일들은 111로 바꿔도 문제없이 실행됩니다
<drake_olc> root를 들어가려면 sudo가 들어가야는데..
<drake_olc> 로그인이 root 외엔 안되는 사태가..
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<drake_olc> 하지만 sudo라면 root 비번은 없..
<yemharc> 111 이지 100이 아니지요
<yemharc> 그리고 sudo 경우에는 이미 진작에 사용 가능한 사용자만 제한을 해 두니까요
<grr> 리눅스는 모르겠어요 (...)
<yemharc> 사실 그 외에도 퍼미션 관련해서 어이없다고 생각되는 설정들이 많아요
<yemharc> 예를들면 /etc/passwd 파일은 일반 사용자들이 전혀 볼 필요도 없고 여튼 읽거나 쓰거나 실행할 필요가 전혀 없는 파일입니다
<yemharc> 그래서 700이 되지요
<drake_olc> 흠
<yemharc> 그리고 부수적으로, 이렇게 해 두는 또 다른 이유는 구글때문입니다
<yemharc> 전에 구글 스캔(?!)으로 /etc/passwd 파일 열람했던거 기억하시려나요
<yemharc> 기본적으로 bot은 other 클래스에 들어가니까
<yemharc> 권한을 안 주게 되면 파일 내용을 못 가져가지요
<drake_olc> 이번엔 grep입니다
<yemharc> 사실 지금 이런 퍼미션 부분들은 애초에 setUID, setGID, umask 뭐 여튼
<drake_olc> find로 넘어갔습니다
<yemharc> 이런 잡다하고 알 필요도 없는 것들까지 파고 들어야 전체적인 그림이 보이는 형태라서요
<drake_olc> 아아 yemharc 님만 할수 있는게 중요하죠
<yemharc> #$^$%#^ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_olc> 다른사람은 못한다는게 중요한겁니다 (ㅇㅇ?)
<yemharc> 아 정말
<yemharc> 그 강의 제대로 흥하네요
<drake_olc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 머리가 잘 안돌아가는게 니코틴 충전이 필요한가 봅니다
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ7 그럼 잠시
<drake_olc> find도 변태처럼 쓸수 있네요
<grr> find . -name "*.*" | xargs egrep "CFG" > list.txt
<drake_olc> 에.. 그정도?
<drake_olc> grr: 긍게 리눅스 유저들이 변태란 소리를 듣는거
<grr> ...
<grr> 쓸줄을 모르는데 인터넷보고 덕지덕지 붙이니까 되더라구요 ;
<drake_olc> grr: man 3 printf ㄱㄱ
<drake_olc> 이제 ps 명령어
<bluedusk> 헐
<grr> ps | grep grr
<yemharc> find도 정말 ㅂㅌ적인 툴이죠
<bluedusk> 저 변태 같은 find 명령어가 대충 이해가 안되는
<bluedusk> 나는 먼가요..
<bluedusk> 정상인가...
<drake_olc> 축하합니다 정상이십니다.
<grr> 저도 뭔지 잘 몰라요 - -;; 그냥 인터넷보고 덕지덕비 붙인거에요
<drake_olc> 현재 pstree 진행중
<grr> 어디서 강의를 하길래 /_\
<drake_olc> olc 센터
<grr> 그건 어딘가요 밥먹는댄가요 술주는댄가요 (...)
<bluedusk> 오
<bluedusk> 밥주는건가요?
<drake_olc> 사탕줌
<drake_olc> top이라는 명령 : 최근에 나온 명령임
<drake_olc> (10년전이지만 최근)
<grr> ps가 coffee라면 top는 티오피야
<bluedusk> k 누른담에 1 누르면
<drake_olc> htop이 짱 아님?
<yemharc> ㄲ
<bluedusk> 그딴건 설치 안돼어있다는데요..ㅠ_ㅠ
<drake_olc> & 나왔다..
<bluedusk> >>야카
<bluedusk> >>ㅑ앜 커널 패닉났다
<grr> 오오... 커널패닉 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 으잉?
<grr> 정말 무서운 커널패닉...
<grr> 왠지 커널패닉 뜨면 윈도우로 넘어가라고 방향판을 쥐어주는듯한 느낌이....
<bluedusk> 블루스크린보다는 덜 뜨니깐
<bluedusk> 걍 쓰는거졈
<grr> 블루스크린은 단지 시대를 너무 앞서간 기술이었을 뿐이에요 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 요즘 커널패닉은 스맛폰에서 많이 보고 있군요 (.....)
<grr> ....
<drake_olc> 뭔가 오류가 생겼는데 웬지 모르겠지만 고쳤어..
<yemharc> 나는 이놈이 무슨 하드웨어인지 모르지만 제어판은 알더라고요 (....)
<grr> 알수없는 장비의 알수없는 오류도 고치시는 우월하신 OS에요..
<grr> 심지어 에러코드도 알 수 없는데 일단 고치는거보면 우월함...
<yemharc> 에이
<grr> 단지 오른손이 한 일을 왼손이 모르게 블루스크린만 안띄었으면...  역시 시대를 너무 앞서간 기술이에요
<yemharc> 그정도는 되야 점유율 90% 찍죠
<drake_olc> 고양이한테 생선을 맡겨라
<DarkCircle>  덮! -ㅅ-m <'())))><
<drake_olc> 달구서클님 어여와요
<grr> hi
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<grr> 저 버전관리툴에 대해서 질문좀 해도 될까요?
<drake_olc> 이제 tar gunzip bzip2
<drake_olc> rtfm
<grr> 여러개의 브랜치에 수정한 코드를
<grr> 동시에 적용하려는데
<grr> 적절한 툴 소개좀 해주시면 감사하겠습니다
<yemharc> svn
<drake_olc> subversion
<grr> svn cvs 둘다 쓰고있어요
<jincreator> vim이나 emacs로 노가다 ==3
<grr> 여기에 파생된 브랜치들에
<yemharc> 아, 아니다
<yemharc> 딱 좋은 툴이 있습니다
<grr> 일괄적용 할때 유용한 무언가..
<yemharc> 쉘 스크립트
<grr> ...
<drake_olc> 그렇지
<drake_olc> yemharc: 님만 쓸수 있는거여야 하지..
<yemharc> 아니 농담이 아니에요
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 올릴것들이 항상 바뀌는건 아닐거 아니에요?
<yemharc> 그냥 동기화 명령어들만 죽 적고
<yemharc> 위에다 #!/bin/sh 한줄 추가하면 끝이잖습니까
<grr> 동기화 명령이 있나요?
<yemharc> 딱히 스크립트랄것도 아니고
<yemharc> svn 동기화같은거요
<grr> 제가 이해를 잘 못하겠어요 (...)
<yemharc> 그러니까
<yemharc> 1부터 10까지 파일을 복사하는데 자동화를 하고싶다.
<drake_olc> grr svn 명령어부터 숙지
<yemharc> 근데 쉘 스크립트는 모른다.
<yemharc> 근데 언제나 1~10까지의 파일만을 특정 위치로 이동시키는 작업이다.
<yemharc> #!/bin/sh
<drake_olc> grr man 1 svn RTFM 싯키양
<yemharc> cp 1 $target
<yemharc> cp 2 $target
<yemharc> ...
<yemharc> cp 10 $target
<yemharc> 이제 저장하고
<yemharc> 실행권한 주고
<yemharc> ./파일
<yemharc> 하면 주루룩
<grr> 음.. 제가 상황설명이 부족했던거 같네요
<grr> 먼저 A란 원본 소스코드가 있어요
<jincreator> merge?
<grr> 이걸 기준으로 수정판인 A-1은 cvs A-2 A-3 는 cbs
<grr> svn에 있고
<grr> 만약 A-2에 기능을 추가하면
<grr> A-1, A-3에 이 코드를 집어넣어야합니다
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 그러니까 하나를 바꿔도 다른곳에도 동시에 갱신이 되야 한다?
<drake_olc> df와 du 강의하시는중
<grr> 네..
<grr> 이걸 최대한 비주얼적으로 보면서 할 수 있는 툴이 있었으면 좋을거 같아서 질문을 해봅니다 ㅜㅜ
<drake_olc> patch?
<grr> 지금은 간단간단하니까 수동으로 diff떠서 보는데..
<grr> 그건 또 뭔가요.. patch 를 만들 수 있는건가요?
<yemharc> 저장소 서버도 따로따로에요?
<grr> cvs와 svn만
<grr> 분리되어있어요
<yemharc> 음.......툴 자체가 틀린거면 한번에 할 방법은 없고........
<yemharc> 만약 svn이라고 한다면
<yemharc> mkdir svn
<yemharc> cd svn
<yemharc> svnadmin create PROJ1
<yemharc> svnadmin create PROJ2
<yemharc> svnadmin create PROJ3
<yemharc> svnserve -d -r svn
<yemharc> 이렇게 하면 멀티 리포로 인식해서 한번에 동기화를 해주긴 합니다
<drake_olc> sudo 설명도 오래 걸림..
<grr> 아..
<grr> yemharc: 체크인은 다 일일히 따로 해야해요 이슈트래킹을 해야해서...
<yemharc> 네 맞아요
<yemharc> 그게 어쩔 수 없는 단점인데
<yemharc> 자
<yemharc> 여기서 더 삽질을 하실 의향이 있다면
<yemharc> 아파치와 동기화 하는 방법이 있습니다. (씨익)
<grr> ...
<grr> 그냥 제가
<grr> 수동으로할께요
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 그러니 쉘스크립트 ㄲ
<yemharc> 아 근데
<yemharc> 요즘들어 grr님이 이런걸 물어보면 괴롭히고 싶어져요
<drake_olc> chown / chmod 강의중
<jincreator> 지금도 cvs 쓰는 곳이 있었군요. 버전관리를 올해 처음 써봐서 svn이나 git에 밀려 사라진 줄 알았는데...
<DarkCircle> cvs가 필요한 곳이 가끔 있긴 하죠
<DarkCircle> 파일 단위로 문서를 만들었다면 버전을 파일 단위로 관리해야하니까 .
<drake_olc> hostname / uname 강의중
<DarkCircle> drake_olc 총알강의군요 -ㅅ-
<drake_olc> ㅋ
<drake_olc> 점심시간 지나서 ㅋㅋ
<drake_olc> ifconfig 강의중
<DarkCircle> grep이랑 find가 참 설명하기 난해할텐데
<drake_olc> 그건 좀 시간을 들여서 강의를 하심
<DarkCircle> 아무래도 연구실 학생들이랑 오래 만져보신 교수님이 하시니까
<DarkCircle> 설명이 뭔가 술술 넘어갈듯 .
<drake_olc> 10년전 강의를 듣는듯?
<drake_olc> 도스 강의라고 해도.. 믿을지도..
<DarkCircle> 뭐... 구관이 명관이이죠.
<DarkCircle> 어차피 도스나 리눅스나 ...
<DarkCircle> 명령치면 실행하는건 똑같으니까 ㅋㅋ
<drake_olc> ㅋㅋ
<drake_olc> ping 강의중
<drake_olc> netstat 강의중
<yemharc> ping만으로도 2시간짜리 강의가 될텐데 (먼산)
<drake_olc> 네트웍 빼고!?
<yemharc> 음, 네트웍이 아예 안 들어갈 수는 없지만요
<drake_olc> icmp 들어가고 기반지식을 설명한다치면 10시간도 강의 가능합니다
<yemharc> 아, 그러니까 그런 부분들 제끼고
<yemharc> ping 옵션하고 그 옵션에 따른 핑의 구조랑 어떤 때 어떤 핑 테스트가 유효한가 등등
<drake_olc> 핑에도 옵션은 한 수십개 되죠..
<drake_olc> 백개 넘던가?
<DarkCircle> 수십개가 맞을듯.
<yemharc> 옵션 자체는 그렇게 많은건 아닌데
<yemharc> 조합하면 아옸ㅃ ?
<yemharc> 이게 다 프로토콜 떄문
<drake_olc> 옵션을 조합할수 있는 경우의 수는 로또의 수
<DarkCircle> ping은 명령 쓰고 이런것보다
<DarkCircle> 메세지가 어떤것들이 날아가는지 TTL이 뭔지
<DarkCircle> 이런걸 아는게 중요할듯
<drake_olc> tcp/ip를 먼저 보는걸 추천
<DarkCircle> 뭐 메세지의 구조가 어쩌구 저쩌구 하는 건 사실 일반 사용자 입장에선 알 필요는 없어요
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 이미 거기까지 가면 대학 한 학기 커리큘럼 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> ping이 udp를 쓰기 때문에
<drake_olc> 사용자 입장에서 ping이라면 지금 교수님이 하신대로 20초 강의하고 넘어가야죠
<DarkCircle> tcp보는건 좀 오바고
<DarkCircle> 네트워크 이론서 앞부분 살짝 봐주고
<drake_olc> 그책 펴자마자 6개월이에요
<DarkCircle> 대학 한학기 커리큘럼은 좀 오바인거 같고
<DarkCircle> 길어봐야 4시간.
<drake_olc> 에에
<DarkCircle> ping 을 가지고 설명하자면 10시간은 될 수 있는데
<DarkCircle> 여기에 메세지 구조까지 다 들어가서 10시간이겠죠
<drake_olc> ping을 '인터넷 된다' 이외의 용도로 사용하는 분이면 '사용자'고, 그 이상은 이미 개발자죠
<DarkCircle> (udp기반은 handshaking 방식으로 연결 상태를 체크하고 인증하는게 아니기 때문에)
<yemharc> 아니 프로토콜 강의가 들어가는데 한 학기 커리큘럼이 안된다구요?
<yemharc> 전 어지간한 학생 수준 안되면 되려 부족할거라 보는데요........
<DarkCircle> icmp랑 ping을 알기 위해 굳이 tcp/ip를 다 알 필요는 없거든요
<DarkCircle> 우리가 제시한 대전제는 "ping에 대해 강의를 하려면"이쟎아요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 그렇게 제한을 두면 그렇긴 합니다마는
<DarkCircle> 얨님 말씀도 맞아요.
<DarkCircle> 꼼꼼하게 강의를 한다는 조건이 더 붙으면 얨님 말씀대로 정석대로 가르치는게 .. .
<yemharc> 사실 뭐, 서버쪽 입장에서는 핑 강의가 짧은건 왠지 아쉬운(?!)지라
<DarkCircle> rfc문서를 놓고 강의를 하면 작살인데 ..
<drake_olc> 단지 yemharc 님이 변태인거인듯
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr>  이런 ㅂㅌ..
<yemharc> 아, 저 오늘은 기분이 매우 좋습니다
<yemharc> 오전동안 할일이 없었어요
<grr> yemharc: 저를괴롭혀서? ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 대학원 레벨로 가면 보통 rfc문서의 내용을 기반으로 강의를 해요
<yemharc> grr: 딱히 괴롭혀서 기분이 좋은건 아니에요
<yemharc> 괴로워 하는걸 보니 기분이 좋은거죠 (외면)
<DarkCircle> rfc가 논문처럼 내용이 진행되기도 해서
<DarkCircle> grr / 갸르릉 -ㅠ-
<DarkCircle> (그러면 그르르이빈당~ 이라고 하시겠지 -ㅠ-)
<drake_olc> 자식을 죽인다는 이야기 나옴
<DarkCircle> kill (!)
<drake_olc> 자식을 죽이고 자기가 죽어야 됩니다
<DarkCircle> -0-
<yemharc> grr님은 이제 슬슬 일가족을 몰살시키는 데에도 익숙해져야죠 (........)
<drake_olc> 자기가 자기 부모가 죽는걸 봐야 되는데 못 보고 죽을때 그게 좀비가 되는겁니다 <-
<grr> yemharc: 전 코드를 자꾸 키우죠 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 아 이런이야기를 여기서 쓰다간 밴먹으려나..
<DarkCircle> 코드에 밥주면 커질듯 \(-_-)/
<DarkCircle> "멕여야돼"
<DarkCircle> ....
<grr> ...
<drake_olc> 달구서클님 그거 아님다
<grr> 누가 가드 쳐주시면
<grr> 한번 써보겠는데 ㅋㅋ
<drake_olc> 코드가 발기 <-
<DarkCircle> -0-
<DarkCircle> (일이커지고있다)
<drake_olc> 만지면 커지는 코드
<grr> 한 과장이 저보고
<yemharc> 문제는 끝도없이 커집............
<grr> 야 시X 너도 자X과냐?
<grr> 네..?
<grr> 만지면 커지잖아 시X
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 0
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 구글 검색결과 보고 기능이 꽤 쓸만하네요
<grr> 아예 실시간으로
<grr> 채팅내용도 검색이 되더라구요..
<yemharc> 뭐, 구글도 만만찮은 ㅂㅌ집단인지라...
<yemharc> 점심시간이다
<grr> 쌀먹는 시간이다...
<grr> 다들 맛나게 드세여
<drake_olc> 누가 껐지..
<DarkCircle> (배터리가)
<DarkCircle> ...
<drake_olc> 오호라?
<drake_olc> 배터리 이녀석
<drake_olc> 오늘 점심은 ponics옹께서 계산을 하셨습니다
<yemharc> 포닉스님도 와 계세요?
<drake_olc> 옙
<yemharc> 아........역시 나도 연차내고 갈껄 그랬나
<drake_olc> 분도님이 강남으로 꺼지라고 했댑니다
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 쌀들 잘 드셨나요 /_\
<drake_olc> ponics옹께 얻어처먹음 /.\
<yemharc> 컵라면 먹었어요 /.\
<drake_olc> vi 강의중
<drake_olc> 텍스트 모드라는것만 극뽁하면 됨미다 -> 지금 그걸 극뽁못해서 이러는거잖아염 ㅡ.ㅡ
<drake_olc> vi 명령어 뷁만가지 배우려먼 1년은 걸리니까 치우고요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 어
<yemharc> 근데 사실 그리 많지는...........
<drake_olc> ex mode /.\
<DarkCircle> vi 는 -.- 사실 너무 어렵 ...
<DarkCircle> ... /   .\ ...
<grr> vi..
<DarkCircle> emacs 라면 모를까 =ㅂ=!
<grr> 저도 vi 계속 욕하다가.. 어느순간 보니까 쓰고있더라구요 ;
<grr> 헉 이막스....
<DarkCircle> 이막스는 에디터가 아니라
<DarkCircle> 인공지능"머신"
<grr> OS...
<DarkCircle> 스톨만 할배 MIT 박사학위 논문.
<kimyoungdeok> emacs가 뭐에요?
<drake_olc> visual studio의 텍스트모드 버전
<kimyoungdeok> apt-get 신공 하는중이에요 써봐야겠네요
<yemharc> 이맥스는 학습곡선이 지옥으로 빨려드는 텍스트 에디터 기능을 제공하는 인공지능입니다.
<drake_olc> vi도 오만가지지만 emacs도 오만가지여..
<yemharc> 에이
<yemharc> 사실 이맥스가 진짜 ㅂㅌ를 위한 'OS'죠
<DarkCircle> vi도 ㅂㅌ를 위한건 매한가지
<DarkCircle> (오죽하면 해피해킹에서와 같은 Ctrl 키 위치가 진리라고 할까 ...)
<DarkCircle> 해피해킹만 쓰다보니까 진짜 기존 키보드의 Ctrl 위치가 심히 적응이 안되는중 - -;
<kimyoungdeok> 오우 이맥스 } 닫기 하면 연 { 위치보여주고 닫치네요
<drake_o> 그거 끄는거 어려움
<drake_o> 여긴 vmware가 안깔려 -.-
<DarkCircle> 문득 emacs책이 지금도 서점에 있나 궁금해서 한글로 이맥스 쳤더니
<DarkCircle> 3dsmax책만 수두룩 ....
<DarkCircle> (껒여!) =3
<drake_o> 오호라
<drake_o> 맥스라니
<drake_o> 도스용?
<DarkCircle> 그 맥스는 아니고요
<DarkCircle> 오토데스크가 먹은거
<drake_o> 아 채팅프로그램 아니었어요?
<DarkCircle> 문득 그 기억이 나는데
<DarkCircle> 맥스 또리아 ㅂㅅ을 세번인가 쳤다가 시스템 꼬였던 -ㅅ- ...
<drake_o> 흠
<drake_o> 포맷했죠?
<DarkCircle> 포맷했죠 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 그일 딱 당하고 나서
<drake_o> 뻥인줄 알았지? 하면 망하는거..
<drake_o> 진짠줄 알았지? 하면 괜찮고..
<DarkCircle> 이게 멀웨어 라는걸 알았
<DarkCircle> 뻥인줄 알았지라고 나왔 -ㅅ- ...
<bluedusk> 오오
<bluedusk> 역시 우분투 채널 눈팅하고 있으면
<bluedusk> 난 뭔가 정상인듯한
<bluedusk> 하앜하앜
<drake_o> 응?
<bluedusk> bundo, 안녕하세요 (__)
<drake_o> 여기를 알고있다는것 자체로 ㅂㅌ 당첨이십니다
<bluedusk> ....
<bluedusk> 모르겠어요..
<drake_o> 여긴 누구? 난 어디?
<bluedusk> >>야카
<drake_o> kbundo :: ping
<kbundo> ㅅ ㅅ
<drake_o> 오
<drake_o> ponics 여기 와있습니다
<kbundo> 오오
<drake_o> 구석에서 떨고 있습니다
<bluedusk> 오오
<kbundo> ㅇ ㅇ
<kbundo> 크크
<bluedusk> 저도 가서 같이 떨어드리고 싶지만
<bluedusk> ....
<drake_o> 음
<drake_o> 누구세요?
<bluedusk> ...
<drake_o> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 여기가 어딘지 모르는 정상인이라..
<bluedusk> 하앜하앜
<drake_o> 이제 리눅스 파일 시스템 강의입니다
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 아침에 씨배우신다는거 같더니
<bluedusk> 벌써 리눅스 파일시스템을..ㄷㄷㄷ
<bluedusk> 시간과 정신의 방에서 강의들으시는건가요..?
<drake_o> 넵
<bundo> drake_kr  재성도 같이 있죠?
<bundo> o 구나
<drake_o> bundo: 넵 여성분 옆에 있네요
<bluedusk> 헐...
<bundo> 헉 나도 갈껄 ... ㅠ,.ㅠ
<bluedusk> 여성분..;;
<bluedusk> 저 일하는 사무실에도 여성분 4분이나 계심..
<bluedusk> ....
<bluedusk> 하나도 부럽...
<bundo> 우와 ...
<drake_o> bundo: 이민석교수님께서 강도님께 강의동영상 나오면 보라고 하시네요
<bundo> 네 감사 하다고 전해 주세유 ^^;.
<yemharc> ......제 반경 8미터 안에는 사람이 15명 있는데 여성이 7명 (..)
<bluedusk> 헐
<drake_o> yemharc: 9월 24일에 7명 모두 데리고 온다고요?
<yemharc> 아니구나 한명 나가서 14명이구나...........
<yemharc> drake_o: 무리네요
<yemharc> 일단 다들 컴퓨터 관련자가 아니어서 (...)
<yemharc> 대부분 총무과에 그래픽 디자이너 2명
<drake_o> 기혼자 아니면 다 델꼬와요
<yemharc> (...)
<bluedusk> 저도 컴퓨터 관련자가 아니지만..
<bluedusk> 소개시켜준다면
<bluedusk> 소개만 시켜주신다면 얼마든지... (__)
<drake_o> 만지면 커지는 코드에 대해서 이야기를 나누어 보도록 하죠?
<bundo>  아 그거 왕X지 코드 ?
<drake_o> 넵
<bundo> 참 블가이 말에요
<bundo> 종민이...
<bundo> 우리 우분투 컨퍼런스 다음날 결혼이네요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 걍 서울서 술처먹고 해장하러 가면 될듯한데...
<bundo> drake_o 한성대 성북구 맞죠?
<drake_o> 아마 맞을걸요?
<drake_o> 드라코 나온 대학이 우리동네..
<drake_o> 한성대 성북구 맞네요
<bluedusk> 어ㅓ
<bluedusk> bundo, 님 저 명함 새로 나왔어요
<bundo> 드라코는 중앙대 아녀?
<bundo> bluedusk  나중 하나 주세요 ㅎ
<drake_o> 암튼 좋은 동네에유
<drake_o> 공기좋고
<bundo> 공기 좋코는 60년대 초일듯 ~~
<drake_o> hard link / symbolic link 강의중입니다.
<bundo> 하드 케이블은 머쓰는데?
<bundo> 그리고 심볼은 펭권?
<drake_o> 하드링크는 쌍쌍바고요
<drake_o> 심볼은 쌍자x 입니다.
<bundo> 심볼릭은 외X랄 아녀 ?
<bluedusk> 역시 먼말인지 모르겠..;
<bundo> 오늘 바람도 없이 덥더니만 이제 바람 많이 부는 군.. ㅎ
<drake_o> 아오
<drake_o> 9월 24일에 오시면 가르쳐드립니다
<bluedusk> 오오오
<bluedusk> 전
<bundo> 9월 세미나는 일찍 준비 해야 하겠음...  시간도 별로 없고 .. 추석도 끼고...
<bluedusk> 넴
<bluedusk> 9월 부터는 저도 잘 나갈수 있을꺼 같아요
<jincreator> 9월 세미나가 큰 세미나인가요?
<bluedusk> 11월 아니였나요?
<bluedusk> 아 그건 런칭 파티였나..;
<bundo> jincreator  나보다 치매 심하지 그지?
<bluedusk> 아 bundo 님 jincreator님이 실장이라는 소문이 있던데
<jincreator> 다른 분들 치매 테스트였습니다.
<drake_o> 에이
<bundo> 사무실 짱이에요 저도 눈치 보거든요.. ㅜ,.ㅜ;
<jincreator> (...)
<bluedusk> 오오 역시.. 소문이 사실이였군요
<DarkCircle> 역시 ... 루머가 아니었 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> ...
<jincreator> 더 대단한 건...
<jincreator> 9월 1일부터는 주말에만 출근합니다.
<bundo> jincreator 방학 하면 주말에도 오지마.. ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 공부 전념하셔...
<drake_o> 개학
<DarkCircle> 학부생은 학점 3.5 아래면 버로우 타야 =ㅅ=
<DarkCircle> (그러고 보니 나 학부생 때는 공부란걸 하고 다녔었나 -ㅅ-...)
<DarkCircle> 맨날 술퍼마시고 게임하다 잠들면 다음날에 산책하고 놀고 ...
<jincreator> 아 참, 런치패드 계정 있으신 분들 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ttf-nanum/+bug/835304 와 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/836430 에서 affects좀 해주세요.
<DarkCircle> It specif"ies"
<DarkCircle> And also There's "TODO" for ...
<bundo> 으 11.10 많이 버벅 대는군요
<DarkCircle> for "removing"
<DarkCircle> 가만 remove가 명사였나 -ㅅ- ..
<drake_o> chown / chmod 강의중이십니다
<DarkCircle> 구글 딕이 없어졌더군요
<jincreator> 마지막 줄은 "심지어는" TODO로 되어 있다 식으로 써야 하는 데다 바로 앞문장이 also가 들어가서...
<jincreator> 이제 알파버전 오류뜨는것도 슬슬 적응되더군요.
<DarkCircle> "심지어는" 이 "또한" 이랑 의미상 크게 다르지 않아요
<yemharc> jincreator: 넵 완료
<drake_o> '엄마 나 학원 끊었어' <- 어떻게 해석?
<bundo> 나도 완료
<bundo> '엄마 나 학원 끊었어' <- 어떻게 해석? = PC방 가거든
<jincreator> DarkCircle: 아, 제 말은 "어떻게 이럴수가!?"같은 뉘앙스(?)가 나야 한다는 거였어요.
<Ben5> 구글 딕 하니까 억양이 조금 이상하군요 ㅎㅎㅎ;;
<bundo> drake_o 쉬는 시간 없나 ?
<jincreator> yemharc, bundo 우분투 발전에 도움을 주셔서 감사합니다. :)
<drake_o> 중간중간 5분정도씩 쉬는듯요
<DarkCircle> 그렇군요 -ㅅ- 흠
<drake_o> 현재 / 디렉토리에 대해서 강의중이십니다
<yemharc> 발전을 위해 노력하는건 jincreator 님이 더 큽니다
<jincreator> 몰랐는데 버그 보고가 일정 인원 수가 넘어야 New에서 Confirmed로 자동으로 넘어가더군요.
<bundo> 교수님은 담배 안피시남?
<drake_o> 네. 그게 저도 불만입니다.
<bundo> jincreator 그게 몇명이래요 ?
<jincreator> yemharc: 방금 한 말은 우분투 개발자들 사이에서 도와주는 사람에게 하는 의례적(?)인 말이에요.
<jincreator> bundo: 걸린 패키지가 1면 2명만 넘으면 되는 것 같은데 여러개면 좀 더 필요한 것 같아요. 자세한 기준은 저도 잘 모르겠네요.
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 젠투쪽도 버그 보고할거 무진장 많은데
<DarkCircle> 하도 날고 나는 휴먼들이 많아서 ... 버그보고 하려고 한문장 쓰다 검색하면
<DarkCircle> 이미 글 하나 올라오고 댓글 몇개 달려있음 -ㅅ-
<drake_o> 그건 휴먼이 아니죠
<DarkCircle> 외계인 심어놨을지도 (...)
<drake_o> 호드잖아요
<DarkCircle> 그래도 골룸 같은 존재는 아니니 다행이죠 (...)
<bluedusk> 전 kernel.org 메일링 리스트 가입했다가..
<bluedusk> 스팸메일 폭탄 맞는줄알았...무슨 커널패치 메일이..
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ 하루에 수백개는 날라와야 하는거였쟎아요 (응?)
<jincreator> 헉, 거기는 패치도 하나하나 다 메일로 가는군요.
<DarkCircle> 리누스 토발즈가 구쁠 게시물 하나 딱 올리면 +1을 한시간만에 700명이 광클하는데
<jincreator> 하긴, 생각해보니 런치패드도 메일로 다 보내주네요.
<DarkCircle> 무슨 광신도 집단같 - -;
<bluedusk> 역시 여기 오면 난 정상인같다는 안도감이 ...
<bluedusk> 하앜하앜
<DarkCircle> 3.1-rc4 올렸다는데 난리남 - -;
<drake_o> 존카맥은요?
<DarkCircle> 존 카맥은 잘 모르겠네요 팔로잉 안되어 있어서
<drake_o> 흐음
<bundo> 아 11.10 느리당 ..쩝
<jincreator> Unity2D도 느린가요?
<DarkCircle> 하루가 안됐는데 벌써 958명 +1  - -;
<bundo> 2D는 안해보았고 .. 그놈 쉘도 느림
<DarkCircle> 진짜 토발즈 광신도들 .
<yemharc> 에이
<yemharc> 그래도 성스러운 애플신도만큼 하겠어요 -_-
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<drake_o> 오 절 디스하시는?
<yemharc> 이쪽은 [좋아요] 클릭이지만 저쪽은 [구매] 클릭인데 레벨이 틀리죠
<jincreator> 저쪽은 [구매]지만 이쪽은 [컴파일]인데 레벨이 틀리죠
<drake_o> 컴파일보단 구매가 쎄죠
<yemharc> 컴파일이 지고 들어가네요
<jincreator> 크흑, 역시 돈 앞에서는 장사 없군요.
<DarkCircle> 구매보단 좋아요가 (...)
<DarkCircle> 응?
<DarkCircle> (잠재적 고객 확보=3)
<drake_o> 좋아요 5만번 받아봤자.. 밥한끼 사주는 사람한테 손이 가는거죠 흠
<drake_o> 그래서 제가 자꾸 포럼에서 고기를 외치는겁니다(음?)
<DarkCircle> 그래서 jin옹이 먹어야 되는거구나 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> (...)
<drake_o> 네
<jincreator> -.-;
<yemharc> 시급보단 주급, 주급보단 월급, 월급보단 연봉, 연봉보단 로또(믕?)
<DarkCircle> 로또는 제세공과금 크리 =3
<bundo> IT 도 전부 급여 지급은 월급으로 주죠?
<drake_o> 5분 쉬는 타임이군요 구름과자좀 먹고 오겠습니다
<bundo> 2주 짤라 주는데 있나?
<yemharc> 일단 월급이죠
<DarkCircle> 월급 기준.
<bundo> 외국계 쪽 없나요 ?
<bundo> 2주 짤라 주는 외국계회사
<DarkCircle> 써니옹이 외국계 회사 계시지 않을까 (먼산...)
<Seony> 외국계가 아니라 외국회사죠 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 아 그런가요 외국회사 ~
<DarkCircle> 요즘 한국 IT회사들 이야기 나오면 간간히 올라오는 이슈가
<DarkCircle> "임금 체불" 인데
<Seony> 제 동갑사촌이 외국계에서 오래 근무해서 들은 얘기는 좀 있어요. 다만 IT부서가 아니라...
<DarkCircle> 임금체불 언제까지 버텨야 하는 이야기가 간혹 나오더군요
<DarkCircle> 버텨야 하는 -> 버텨야 하나 하는
<bundo> 안주면 바로 관두어야 하는 거 아닌지 ?
<Seony> 음... 노동부에 신고하려면 2달은 댕겨야될껄요
<DarkCircle> 회사 어려운데가 한두군데가 아니라서 (...)
<yemharc> 근데 보통 암묵적으로 3개월까진 체불이어도 그냥 다닙니다
<DarkCircle> 보통 평균적으로 보니까 한 3달치 안주면 나가는게 ...
<DarkCircle> 정석인듯
<DarkCircle> 근데 밀린 3달치 월급은 반드시 받아야죠.
<bundo> 완전 70년대 초 가리봉도이군요
<yemharc> 그거야 당연히 나가면서 노동부 제소하는거죠
<bundo> 가리봉동
<DarkCircle> IT가 전반적으로 많이 어려운가봐요 - -;
<DarkCircle> 저비용 고효율을 위해 수요도 줄고 공급도 줄어드는 추세? ...
<bundo> 참 OS 만들돈으로 IT 밀린 임금 청산좀 해주지.. 그리고 국가가 채무자 되는 거임
<DarkCircle> 어차피 국가는 꼬박꼬박 세금을 드셔주시니 (...)
<bluedusk> bundo, 코분투 만든걸로 만들었다고 돈달라 하면 안되나염?
<bundo> 아 체권자.,..
<bundo> 법인 이어야 끼어 든데유 ,...
<bundo> 국가는  법인 아님 참여 안시키죠 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 법인 세우면 돼죠 그거 그냥 신청만 하면..
<bluedusk> 어차피 법인 세워도 수익 안나면 법인세 안나가요
<DarkCircle> 법인 세우려면 그 뭐더라 - -;
<DarkCircle> 발의자라고 해야 하나 ...
<DarkCircle> 좀 복잡한데 ..
<bundo> 발기인 ..
<DarkCircle>  뭐 도장도 찍고 무슨 각서 같은거도 찍고 ...
<bundo> 우리쪽 알아 보니 발기 잘 안되는 이들만 많아서... OTL...
<DarkCircle> 고자! -0-
<bundo> 그래서 휴먼 무시하고 묘족쪽에 도움요청 중입니다.
<bundo> 묘족 = 발기와 상관없이 참여 가능
<jincreator> bundo: 5명이 신청을 했는데 모두 자격이 안되네요. 나중에 시간 되시면 잘 설명하고 취소시켜주세요. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-ko/+members#proposed
<bundo> 요즘은 그냥 두기  작전 입니다.
<bundo> 스스로 알도록 ... ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> ^^;
<DarkCircle> 예전에 우분투 번역팀 신청은 했는데
<DarkCircle> 키를 안뽑아서 그 이후에 까먹었 (-ㅅ-) ...
<DarkCircle> 되게 간단한거였는데 ...
<jincreator> 아, 저도 키 파일 잃어버리고 암호도 까먹었습니다.
<jincreator> 그래서 새로 만들어 등록했지요. ^^;
<DarkCircle> 그 키파일을 등록을 해야 승인이 될 수 있던 상황이었죠 (...)
<drake_o> 후
<drake_olc> 이제 쉘 사용법 강의 시작하십니다
<drake_olc> 분량은 유저 컨퍼런스인데 내용은 개발자 컨퍼런스..
<bundo> 런치패드 간김에 lightdm 번역좀 해야징
<jincreator> 근데 번역할 게 거의 없더군요.
<jincreator> 대부분이 다 명령어 번역인지라...
<drake_olc> man page
<yemharc> 으엑
<DarkCircle> 비올듯
<yemharc> 비온다...........
<DarkCircle> jjijjibbong.
<DarkCircle>  =3
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> Session wrapper 이런거 참 번역 하기 머함 쩝
<grr> 세션 포장 (....)
<jincreator> 세션 싸기
<DarkCircle> 창우옹이 만든 번역 검사기로 체크해보면
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 답이 나올거 같긴 한데 ...
<DarkCircle> 어지간한 단어에 대한 딕은 엔진 내에 구축이 된거 같더군요
<drake_olc> 교수님 또 일가족을 죽이시네..
<grr> 괜찮아요 자식은 또 생산할 수 있으니까요 (...)
<bundo> DarkCircle 그건 번역 미쓰만 알려 줍니다.
<bundo> kopocheck
<DarkCircle> 일단 틀리게 번역을 해놓고 체크해보는 것도 괜찮을 것 같네요
<DarkCircle> 이 분 요즘 바쁘신지 irc에 며칠동안 안들어오셨네 ...
<DarkCircle> (지금도 안계시는중)
<drake_olc> 심심한데 bash로 테트리스를 만들어봐야겠어
<bundo> lightdm 다 억지로 발로 번역했음 ㅎ
<bundo> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/lightdm/+pots/lightdm/ko/+translate?start=0&batch=10&show=all&field.alternative_language=&field.alternative_language-empty-marker=1&old_show=untranslated
<bundo> 적용 해봐야징 쩝
<jincreator> bundo: 우분투에서 개발되는 최신 버전의 한국어 언어팩 ppa를 만들었습니다. https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-ko/+archive/language-pack-ko-daily
<yemharc> 잠시 로그아웃
<bundo> jincreator 번역 파일 적용해보기 갠찬을 듯..
<bundo> 근데 매일 런치패드꺼 가져오나요 ?
<jincreator> 아, 이건 직접 사용자가 소스 올려서 빌드하는 게 아니라 런치패드의 recipe 기능을 사용한 겁니다.
<jincreator> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/oneiric/language-pack-ko/oneiric 의 소스를 가져와서 빌드하게 되어있어요.
<jincreator> 따라서 매일 빌드 시도는 하나 위 브랜치에서 바뀐 점이 없으면 넘어가게 되죠.
<bundo> 굿 ~~
<DarkCircle> 우분투에서 KDE랑 gnome 번역물 처리는 어떻게 진행되고 있나요 ?
<bundo> 보통 KDE 번역 그놈 번역을 내려 받습니다.
<DarkCircle> 먼저 내려받고 빠진걸 채우겠군요
<bundo> 그러나 런치패드에서 변경할수 있습니다.
<bundo> 네..
<bundo> 그리고 요즘은 우분투에서 반대로 보내주는거 도 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 그놈은 메뉴얼 번역하는 분이 없어서 빡셈 ㅠㅅㅠ
<bundo> 예로 제가한 pitivi
<jincreator> 변역자까지 다 가져오는지라 그놈 번역의 경우 창우님 성함이 많이 보입니다.
<DarkCircle> 창우옹은 데뱐 코리아 당주시라서 -ㅅ- ...
<bundo> DarkCircle 님 제가 처음 해본 번역이 먼줄 아세요 ?
<DarkCircle> 어떤 프로그램을 먼저 해보셨나요 ?
<DarkCircle>  전 번역 처음 시작할때가 그놈 3 론치 파티 할때 내보낼 웹사이트를 시작했었어요 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 지금 빌어먹을 거짓말의 괴랄한 번역도 제 작품입니다만 (먼산)
<jincreator> 앗, "빌어먹을 거짓말"이 다크옹 작품이었다니...
<DarkCircle> 원래 그 이전에 하던분이 있었는데
<DarkCircle> 하다가 앱 번역에 정신이 없어서 손을 놓게 되었다고
<bundo> DarkCircle 님 까벅으셨구만...
<bundo> DarkCircle 님 까먹으셨구만... ㅋㅋ http://phpsysinfo.sourceforge.net/
<bundo> 다크님이 도와 주었잖아요
<bundo> phpsysinfo가 처음 해본 번역 입니다.
<Ponics_beginner> 헉..분도님이닷...
<DarkCircle> 그래서 제가 그놈 프로젝트에서 웹부분은 사실상 다 맏게 됐고
<Ponics_beginner> bundo: / 영광입니다.. 굽실.. 굽실..
<DarkCircle> 아 phpsysinfo!!!
<DarkCircle> 근데 전 그다지 많이 도와드렸던 것 같지는 않은데
<yemharc> Ponics_beginner: 안녕하세요 :)
<DarkCircle> 그때 그 화면 많이 보여주셨던 기억은 나네요
<jincreator> Ponics_beginner: 안녕하세요.
<DarkCircle> 번역 결과화면ㅇ
<Ponics_beginner> 밀옹 / 메롱~!
<Ponics_beginner> 진상크랙커 / 하이요...
<yemharc> ?!
<jincreator> (...)
<Ponics_beginner> 아.. 진크레이터 였던가.. 가물 가물..
<DarkCircle> 웹부분 하고 ... 지금 진행하는게 앱 도움말이랑 개발자 문서
<Ponics_beginner> 진크레이터 / 아무튼 방가요~!
<DarkCircle>  - -; (왜 아무도 안하는겨 ㄷㄷ)
<jincreator> 그러고보면 이런 웹 기반 번역 시스템이 오픈 소스 참여 대중화에 참 많이 기여하는 것 같아요.
<jincreator> Ponics_beginner: 네, 반갑습니다.
<DarkCircle> transifex같은게 되게 편안하죠
<DarkCircle> 근데 번역 오류 체크는 똥망
<DarkCircle> 내려 받아서 검사를 해야 Orz
<bundo> 전 그놈으로 보낼때는 kopocheck 는 해주고 보냅니다.
<Ponics_beginner> 흠냐... 번역은 번역기로 돌려야~! 제맛입니다.. 고기는 씹어야 제맛이듯이... ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<bundo> 그놈으로  작년에 3개 보냈ㅅ급니다.
<jincreator> 번역은 사람이 한줄~한줄~ 발로 해야 제맛입니다.
<Ponics_beginner> 번역기 돌리면 자연스럽게 영어 실력이 는다는..... 번역기가 번역한거 보고 속터져서.. ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 우분투에서 진행되고 있는 그놈-비의존성 프로젝트가 몇개 되는걸로 알고 있는데
<DarkCircle> 그래도 우분투 쪽은 번역 참여하시는 분들 많아서 좋겠네요 ㅠㅅㅠ
<DarkCircle> 전 젠투 혼자서 하고
<jincreator> Unity, Indicator, NotifyOSD, lightdm 정도 되겠네요.
<DarkCircle> xfce 메인 담당하고 있고
<drake_olc> jincreator: http://data.drake.kr/funfun/bt.tgz 이거 되나요?
<DarkCircle> 그놈 웹 + 도움말
<Ponics_beginner> 헛... 드레이크옹~!
<DarkCircle> (젠투는 분량이 겁나게 많아서 쥐쥐)
<Ponics_beginner> 드레이크옹 / 방갑습니다~!
<yemharc> drake_olc: 받아집니다
<drake_olc> 전 반갑핍니다
<jincreator> drake_olc: 네, 잘 받아지네요.
<drake_olc> 아니 받아지는건 받아지는거고..
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1314687725.png
<yemharc> drake_olc: 키 입력은 안 받는군요
<bundo> 다크님 도움받아 처음 번역 해본거가 이거입니더 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 이런...Circle이 아니라 cycle이네요.
<DarkCircle> 그렇군요 Orz
<drake_olc> a랑 d로 움직이는거에요
<bundo> 2년 반전이에요 흐 ~
<Ponics_beginner> bundo: / 역시 멋지 십니다.. ㅎㄷㄷ
<drake_olc> w로 돌리는거고
<DarkCircle> 아마 급하게 번역하신거라 cycle로 적으셨을듯
<bundo> Ponics_beginner 히 ~ 공부좀 하세요 도강 하면서 ... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> drake_olc: 잘 됩니다 :)
<Ponics_beginner> bundo: / 눼... ㅜ,.ㅜ;;; 전 언제쯤 콤맹을 탈출 할수 있을까요? ㅜ,.ㅜ;;
<bundo> Ponics_beginner 교수님께 일를까요? 페북으로 ..? ㅎㅎ~
<drake_olc> 저건 bash only 입니다.
<yemharc> drake_olc: 근데 일단 속도도 그렇고 키 입력이 버퍼에 들어간 순서대로 먹어버리네요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> s 연타했다 주금요
<Ponics_beginner> bundo: / 헉... ㅎㄷㄷㄷ 안되옵니다.. 저의 목적은 USB 메모리 입니다.. ㅜ,.ㅜ;;
<drake_olc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_beginner> USB 메모리 받고 나서는 교수님이 아셔도 됩니다.. " 이미 받았는데 워쩔꺼여.. 배째세욤~! " 이런 배짱으로.. ㅋㅋ
<bundo>  drake_olc  꼭 장학금 받아 오세요
<jincreator> drake_olc: 방향키는 hjkl이 편하지 않을까요? ==3
<bundo> 선물 말고 장학금 있는 거같던데..?
<drake_olc> jincreator: 텍스트인데 알아서 바꾸세여 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> %s/장학금/고기값/g (자동연산중)
<DarkCircle> 고기값이 나오면...
<jincreator> 아, 쉘 스크립트였지.
<DarkCircle> 그 고기 다 "멕여야".
<Ponics_beginner> 드레이커님 / 역시 열혈 장학 학생 드레이커옹... 장학금은 이미 따놓으신듯... ㅎㄷㄷ
<DarkCircle> dd if=/dev/chunkmeat of=/home/jincreator
<DarkCircle> 꾸역~꾸역~
<yemharc> 아...............눈물
<yemharc> Q. 상상속 동물을 적어보시오.           A. 여자친구
<drake_olc> 기린?
<bundo> OLC 장학금 = http://olc.oss.kr/gggma/olc_event_20110816.php
<Ponics_beginner> drake () { rm -rf / && reboot; } <-- 이런 건가효 ?
<grr> yemharc: T_T
<yemharc> grr: ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> Ponics_beginner: 다 지운 다음엔 reboot이 안될것 같습니다!
<Ponics_beginner> alias ls = "drake" <-- 요렇게.. ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_beginner> ls 한방에.. ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_beginner> 리붓은 되염...
<Ponics_beginner> 제
<drake_olc> sl로 만들어야죠
<Ponics_beginner> 제가 해봤심...
<jincreator> drake_olc: 427번째 줄이군요.
<Ponics_beginner> 파일 다 날려도.. reboot 은 됨... ㅋㅋ
<drake_olc> sl로 만들어야..
<drake_olc> 자기가 잘못한줄 알지..
<Ponics_beginner> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ....해보신겁니까 (...)
<drake_olc> 지금은 export에 대한 강의중이십니다
<Ponics_beginner> 밀옹 / 해봤심.. rm -rf 하고나서..
<Ponics_beginner> reboot -r 하니 됨...
<Ponics_beginner> 문제는 리붓팅 후에...
<yemharc> rm.dd(..)를 해보신것부터 대단하십 (...)
<Ponics_beginner> 그루브 까지는 뜸.. 다음이 멈춤.. ㅋㅋ
<drake_olc> jincreator: bash는 강력하지요?
<jincreator> 그래서 쉘 "프로그래밍"이란 낱말도 있지요.
<bluedusk> jincreator, shell script 아니였나요?
<Ponics_beginner> 진크레이터 / 정확히는 스크립트 언어... 인터프린터 방식의... ㅋㅋ
<drake_olc> 미친놈들이 bash로 테트리스를 만들고있어 -.- 응?
<Ponics_beginner> drake_olc: / 초.. 초천잿~! ㅡ,.ㅡ =b
<yemharc> 심심하다고 뚝딱 해버린 당사자가 말하지 맙시다 (........)
<grr> 무서워요 이분들.. (...)
<Ponics_beginner> 밀옹 / 훔... 전에 회사에서 인도네시아 리눅머신을 한쿡에서 한방에 날려주고 리붓까지 해주고.. 모른척 했던... ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 역시 굇수들..
<yemharc> Ponics_beginner: ...............아니 그거 까딱하면 범죄에요
<yemharc> 만약 관리자였다면 배임죄 (...)
<jincreator> bluedusk: http://tinyurl.com/3f36o2e :)
<Ponics_beginner> 밀옹 / 머... 하드 복구해서 로그 분석하면 걸리겠지만.. 그정도 까지 할 사람들이 아님.. 귀차니즘에 쩔어 있는 사람들이라서.. ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 루트를 몽땅 날리고 리붓을 해보셨다니 멋지네잉 ...
<drake_olc> 제 귀차니즘은 그분들에 비하면 ...
<bluedusk> jincreator, 저도 귀찮으면 쉘 스크립을 짜긴 하지만 어느 경지에 이르러야 그게 프로그래밍이라 일컬어지는건지 궁금해서 물어본거였어요
<bluedusk> 굳이 구글링까지 안해주셔도 돼요
<Ponics_beginner> 리붓이 안될줄 알았는데.. 되더군요.. shell 내부에 메모리로 로드되었던것 같습니다..
<jincreator> bluedusk: 그건 저도 그동안 궁금했었는데...테트리스를 만들 수 있는 경지면 될 것 같습니다.
<DarkCircle> busybox라는놈이 램디스크에 로딩이 되긴 합죠 (...)
<DarkCircle> (사실 기본 쉘은 커널에서 지원이 됩니다만)
<DarkCircle> ...
<grr> 쉘에서 테트리스라...
<DarkCircle> 음악이 안나오니 무효! ㅠㅠ
<drake_olc> DarkCircle: mocp로 플레이 가능합니다
<Ponics_beginner> 촉오수(촉수물이 아님.) 드레이커님 이면 한손으로도 가능 할듯 합니다..
<drake_olc> Ponics_beginner: 위나라는 어디갔어요?
<grr> 배쉬로 테트리스 만들면 누가 술이라도 사주시나.... (...)
<Ponics_beginner> 드레이커옹 / 뜨어어~~! Full HC( 하드코어 ) 개그.... 빵~! 터졌습니다~!
<DarkCircle> 촉수에서 나온 오물이군요 Orz 어떻게 그렇게 비하를 ㄷㄷ
<jincreator> grr: 건강에 안좋아요. 그냥 자신의 실력이 한단계 올라가는 것으로 만족합시다. ==3
<DarkCircle> (포닉스옹은 아마 외계인이실거야)
<grr> jincreator: 실력이 중요한게 아니라 술이 중요한 겁니다 (탕!)
<bluedusk> 쉘에서 테트리스 찾아봤더니..
<jincreator> (...)
<yemharc> grr: Just for FUN입죠. 단지 좀 너무 매니악해서...........
<grr> 이짓도 다들 술사먹자고 하는거 아닙니까! (저만 이런가...)
<bluedusk> 쉘프로그래밍이라기 보다 sed를 이용한 꽁수군요..~_~
<bluedusk> http://uuner.livejournal.com/55238.html
<Ponics_beginner> 헉...
<bluedusk> 참고로 여기있는거 봤습니다.
<bundo> 여러분 "기" 와  "술" 중 무엇을 선택 하시겠습니까?
<Ponics_beginner> 숙제 검사... ㅎㄷㄷ
<Ponics_beginner> 순간 USB에 눈이 멀어서..
<Ponics_beginner> 괜히 왔어.. 괜히 왔어.. ㅜ,.ㅜ;;
<jincreator> 기를 고르는 1사람 ==3
<grr> 술이요
<grr> ...
<Ponics_beginner> 드레이크옹 / 숙제 좀 배껴 갈께요.. 알려주세욘... ㅜ,.ㅜ;; 제가 콤맹이다 보니..
<yemharc> 음....... 저도 술 (...)
<DarkCircle> 술 =3
<DarkCircle> 숙제 안한 사람 나와~=3
<DarkCircle> (인가 ㄱ-)
<DarkCircle>  =3
<jincreator> 숙제 안한 사람 나가~=3
<yemharc> '기'는 주로 긍정적인 [재능]등의 의미가 강하고
<yemharc> '술'은 좀 부정적(?)인 [음모, 계략]등의 의미가 강합니다
<bundo> 기는 테크고 술은 놀지임 놀자판
<yemharc> ........라고 하는군요
<bundo> 영어 해석 좀 함
<yemharc> ....역시 세상 사는데엔 '술'이 더 좋은 선택인듯
<grr> 술이야기하니까 술이 떙기네요.. (...)
<DarkCircle> jincreator - -)~
<DarkCircle> (꼬시는중)
<jincreator> 으익!
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 술도 술이지만 고기가 땡기네...............
<grr> 아... 돼지껍대기가 떙기네요 (...)
<DarkCircle> 그건 "멕여야" 되는거
<Ponics_beginner> 헉.. 수료식 까지.. 이거 뭔가 일이 점점... 웃자고 도강한 일이 죽자는 분위기로.. 엄훠~!
<DarkCircle> 그것도 "멕여야" 되는거
<Ponics_beginner> 이건 아니야.. 이건 아니야.. ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<yemharc> Ponics_beginner: 무려 도강이셨습니까 (........)
<bundo> Ponics_beginner 수료증 받으세요 .. ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 취;업에 도움 됨 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 스펙 한줄 더 추가 가능 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_beginner> bundo: / 취.... 업..... 갑자기 급....... 교수님에게 굽실 되어야 할것 같은... 그렇군요...
<Ponics_beginner> 엄훠.... ㅡ,.ㅡ;;;
<bundo> 조팀장 또는 백책임님 나오셨는지요 ?
<Ponics_beginner> 아니요.. 두분다 안오신듯.... 합니다..
<Ponics_beginner> 백책임님은 누구이신지 제가... 잘모르겠습니다..
<bundo> 여자분 많은가 .. ㅎㅎ
<Ponics_beginner> bundo: / 방금 조팀장과 1층에서 담배 피우고 왔습니다.. 언냐는 1분이 계시지만... 과연 언냐라고 말하기에는 출고 년도 가.. 좀 오래 되신.. 여사분 이십니다..
<Ponics_beginner> 아놔... 뿌띠도 없는데.. 이걸 어케.. ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 그럼 백팀장 아닌듯 합니다.
<drake_olc> 뿌띠는 여기 http://drake.kr/?module=file&act=procFileDownload&file_srl=2279&sid=1ad22d654a2a0079a6fd3b73a7a721c8
<drake_olc> 계정은 chubuntu / 비번 chubuntu 들어오시면 됩니다
<drake_olc> 아 ssh://data.drake.kr 여기가 제 서버구요
<bundo> drake_olc exe 잖어 으 와인 더 먹었는ㄷ;
<yemharc> bundo: 애초에 우분투면 뿌띠 필요 없으시잖습;;
<drake_olc> bundo :: 강도님은 그냥 ssh로 접속하시면 되잖아요 /.\
<jincreator> 우분투용 뿌띠 ==3
<Ponics_beginner> 아 그런데 무슨 숙제를 해야 하지... 아놔..
<Ponics_beginner> 역시 수업시간에 딴짓 하면... 햄볶아요~! ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 난 뿌티라고 하길래 내 사진 받으라고 하는 줄?
<bundo> <== 좀 이쁘거든
<bundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/lightdm/+bug/803858 에휴 이분제 였군 ㅎ
<drake_olc> Ponics_beginner: 저도 뭐가 숙제인지 모르겠는데염
<Ponics_beginner> ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_beginner> 아놔...
<drake_olc> mktar 라고 해서 mktar() { tar -czvf $1.tgz $*; } 요렇게 쓰는거 요거였나
<Ponics_beginner> 뭘 해야 하지... 겉보기 등급은 검은 바탕의 흰글씨... ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 왜 나도 취직해서 처음 하는일이
<bluedusk> 번역이지
<bluedusk> .......
<Ponics_beginner> drake_olc: /  mktar() { rm -rf $1.tgz && tar -czvf $1.tgz $*; } <--- 요렇게 하면 되는 거삼 ?
<drake_olc> 왜 자꾸 rm이 들어가요
<Ponics_beginner> drake_olc: / ㅋㅋ 왠지 rm -rf 가 확~! 땡겨서요.. ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> -0-
<drake_olc> 백업은 해놓긴 했는데
<drake_olc> 재설치 귀찮거든요?
<DarkCircle> 근데 $1이 없으면 rm -rf 는 말짱 도루묵일듯
<Ponics_beginner> ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_beginner> 머 없어도 상관이 없어용....
<Ponics_beginner> 기존에 파일이 있으면 지우고 다시 묶으라는 거니깐..
<DarkCircle> 있는걸 먼저 검사해야죠
<drake_olc> 지금 Ponics_beginner 님은 과제보다는 제 서버를 어떻게 못 쓰게 만드느냐가 중요한듯염
<Ponics_beginner> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> -0- ...
<Ponics_beginner> ㄴㄴ
<Ponics_beginner> 그런거 아님... ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_beginner> 숙제임..
<DarkCircle> dd 명령을 못쓰게 해야 -ㅅ-;
<Ponics_beginner> 숙제의 수준에 맞춰서... 엄청 머리 쓰고 있심... 아.. 오늘 머리 너무 많이 쓴닥... 단것이 필요해... ㅡ,.ㅡ;;;
<bluedusk> 음
<bluedusk> 숙제도 하시는군요
<Ponics_beginner> 숙제는 한줄 함수 맹그는 것임...
<Ponics_beginner> 파일의 존재 유무 확인이 기본이긴 하나.. 한줄에 귀찮아서... ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<Ponics_beginner> 어차피 파일이 존재 안하면 실행 안하고.. 다음 코멘드를 실행 하니.. ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그러면 세미콜론을 쓰시면 (...) =3
<Ponics_beginner> 타이핑 하는것 자체도 귀찮아서요... ㅋㅋ 숙제의 수준에 맞춰서 해야 함... 배우지도 않은걸 구연하면 의심함.... 도강 인데... ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<DarkCircle> 쉘 스크립에 조건식은 언급이 안되었나보군요
<drake_olc> http://data.drake.kr/funfun/bt.tgz 이거 보여드리세요
<DarkCircle> if문도 그냥 한줄에 쓸수 있는데
<DarkCircle> 가독성이 좀 그지같아지지만.
<DarkCircle> 100만줄짜리 C코드도 한줄에 쓸 수 있긴 한데
<DarkCircle> 그렇게 했다가 후두러 퍼 맞을까봐 ㅡㅡ;
<bluedusk> DarkCircle, 한줄에 쓰다가 밥이라도 먹고 오면...
<drake_olc> 우리 에디터에는 wordwrap 기능이 있슴미다
<DarkCircle> 밥먹고 커서 빠꾸 -ㅅ- ...
<drake_olc> 누군가 와서 dd 누르고감
<jincreator> 다시 u를 누름
<bluedusk> 한줄로 가다가 변수명이라도 오타 내면
<jincreator> 디버깅 시 문제가 되는 줄이 언제나 똑같죠.
<grr> 아...아름답다..
<DarkCircle> (연봉 올라가는 소리가 들린다~)
<jincreator> drake_olc: 내일 오시나요?
<drake_olc> jincreator: 일단 저는 가고요, 재성님은 물어볼게요
<DarkCircle> jincreator / Celeron 2.8 보드가 사무실에 지금 있는건가요 ?
<jincreator> 네.
<DarkCircle> 그러면 제가 음 목욜날 방문을하게 될텐데
<DarkCircle> 80케이블이랑 CPU랑 같이 가지고 가볼께요 .
<DarkCircle> 아 써멀 구리스 사무실에 없겠구나 - - .
<DarkCircle>  ...
<jincreator> 근데 목요일날 전..학교에 가죠. T.T
<drake_olc> 재성님은 모르겠다시네요
<DarkCircle> 갔다가 오시면 =3
<DarkCircle> 뭐 어차피 수업이래봐야 3시간 다 할 것도 아니니 ...
<jincreator> 오, 그러고보니 목요일날 수업이 12~1시 반 1밖에 없네요.
<DarkCircle> 한시간 반짜리 수업인가보군요
<jincreator> 네.
<jincreator> 그거 하나 있네요.
<DarkCircle> (화 목 이런식으로 갈라졌다거나 =3)
<DarkCircle>  ...
<jincreator> 정확합니다.
<DarkCircle> (눈에 뻔히 보이는 시간표 모냥새)
<DarkCircle> 화욜날 웬지 아침에 수업 하나 더 꼈을거 같고 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> ...
<jincreator> 으아니, 이건 뭐 점쟁이도 아니고.
<DarkCircle> 아니면 오후에 하나 껴놨다거나 =3
<jincreator> 아침 8시 수업이 화요일날 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 수욜날은 좀 빡시게 월금은 널럴하게
<DarkCircle> =3
<DarkCircle> 정석의 시간표.jpg
<jincreator> 앗, 그건 틀렸네요.
<jincreator> 수는 좀 널널한데 월금이 빡세요.
<DarkCircle> 설마 금욜날을 ㄱ- ...
<DarkCircle> 학점을 꽉꽉 채우려고 하셨나보군요
<grr> 등록금은 내는데 학교를 안가요 (....)
<jincreator> 12~18까지 스트레이트로 모두 수업이에요.
<grr> 정말 돈주고 학위를 사는 느낌이 드네요...
<jincreator> grr: 앗, 아니었나요? T.T
<DarkCircle> 전 1학년때 27학점 들어봤는데
<DarkCircle> 아 26학점이구나
<grr> ....
<DarkCircle> -_-)=b 뒈짐
<DarkCircle> 26학점 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 정규과목도 빡센데 사이버 과목 두개 더 추가
<grr> ... 그러면 사람이 죽을듯...
<jincreator> 아, 저희학교는 20학점 제한이에요.
<DarkCircle> 그러고 일주일동안 저녁만 먹고 다녔음 -_-)=ㅠ
<DarkCircle> -_-)=b
<DarkCircle> 점심 따위 눈에 보일리가 ...
<jincreator> 이만 퇴근합니다.
<DarkCircle> 저도 1학년때까진 27학점인가까지 제한이었는데 저 군대가기 전에 21학점으로 묶었어요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 토익 성적표 안냈다고 장학금을 못받았는데
<DarkCircle> 그때 나름 손가락 안에 들어가는 수늬꿘이었 =3
<grr> ..... 이런 우월자...
<DarkCircle> 그때 체력을 너무 많이 써서
<DarkCircle> 지금은 비실비실 - - ...
<DarkCircle> 몸이 썩어간다는 느낌이 확 느껴짐 - -;
<lexlove2> 먼저 들어갑니다. ^^
<jinkukyi> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<Seony> Hi
<jinkukyi> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 콘솔에서 vob 파일을 avi로 전환하는 툴이 있을까요?
<yemharc> Seony: http://www.ehow.com/facts_7288961_vob-avi-linux.html
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 감사합니다. 근데 한 10분 전에 해결했어요.
<yemharc> 안그래도 그러셨을거 같더라구요
<yemharc> 질문 보고 찾았는데 떡하니 멘코더랑 ffmpeg나오는거 보고 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 저도 쉽게 찾았어요
<yemharc> 일단 퇴근합니다 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<jincreator> jinkukyi: 지난번 질문을 늦게 봐서 답변을 못드렸네요. 우분투에서 패키지 설치 시의 주석 해제는 http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Manual:Running_MediaWiki_on_Ubuntu 의 Configure MediaWiki 쪽을 이야기한 것이었습니다.
<jinkukyi> 아 감사해요~~
<jinkukyi> 저 깔았어요
<jinkukyi> 교수님 도움으로
<jinkukyi> ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 네, 성공하셨다니 다행입니다.
<jinkukyi> ^^
<Seony> 요즘 모바일 디바이스에 들어가는 SQLite의 성능이 어느정도나 되는지 혹시 아시는 분 계세요? 몇백개 수준의 검색은 별 문제 없겠죠?
<alisol> drake_kr 내일 상암동 가려고요~
<jincreator> Seony: 안드로이드에서 몇십개는 직접 해봤는데 잘 되더군요. 전문가가 아닌지라 정확히는 모르겠지만 아마 몇백개도 문제 없을 것 같네요.
<jincreator> alisol: 내일 뵙겠습니다. ^^
<alisol> jincreator: 외장하드 사야겠는데요. 뭐가 좋을까요~
<Seony> jincreator, 업소록 앱을 하나 만들까 하는데, 대략 300여개의 데이터가 들어가거든요... 이걸 앱에 쑤셔넣을지, 아니면 웹브라우저 형태로 그냥 딴데서 불러올지 고민 중이에요..
<jincreator> alisol: 사실 외장하드를 제대로 사본 적이 없어서 추천하기가 좀 그러네요. 다만 가격 생각하시면 적당한 케이스+적당한 하드로 별도로 구매하시는 게 좋을 것 같습니다.
<jincreator> Seony: 실시간 교통정보같이 매우 자주 변하는 게 아니라면 그냥 앱에 넣는 게 좋을 것 같은데요. 지하철노선도나 버스 앱을 보면 그정도 데이터는 충분히 처리할 수 있을 것 같네요. 서버에 부담도 주지 않고요.
<Seony> 앱에 넣을려니 SQLite로 디비 체크하는 것부터 해서 인터페이스를 아예 다 만들어야하니 귀찮아서요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> PHP로 브라우저 체크해서 모바일 디바이스용 css 따로 만들어주면 은근 편할 것 같긴 한데 왠지 좀 날로 먹는 것 같기도 하고..
<jincreator> 안드로이드인가요, iOS인가요?
<Seony> iOS요
<jincreator> 생각해보니 두개 모두 지원할거면 웹 방식이 더 편하겠네요.
<Seony> 네. 그렇긴 해요. 아니면 공부하는셈치고 그냥 한 번 만들까도 생각해요...
<jincreator> iOS는 잘 모르겠는데 안드로이드는 cursor란 게 있어서 (저한테는)그럭저럭 편하게 쓸 수 있었거든요.
<Seony> xcode 자체는 진짜 잘만들어져있는데, sqlite 이용하려면 쿼리는 직접 짜야되거든요.
<Seony> 어차피 phpmyadmin에 넣고 export 하면 되긴 하는데..
<jincreator> 안드로이드의 경우 쿼리를 직접 짜지 않고 쓸 수 있도록 메소드 제공은 하는데 전 그냥 쿼리 쓰는 게 더 편하더군요.
<Seony> 그냥 앱이랑 웹용이랑 둘 다 만들어보는 게 낫겠네요...
<jincreator> 하긴 공부하는 셈 치면 그게 제일 좋겠군요.
<Seony> 혹시 안드로이드폰은 웹브라우저 코드가 어떻게 되요?
<jincreator> user-agent요?
<Seony> 네
<jincreator> 잘 모르겠는데 인터넷 찾아보면 그 코드만 모아놓은 사이트 있는게 거기서 나올거에요(...)
<jincreator> 아, 지금 한번 해볼게요.
<jincreator> Firefox에서는 Mozilla/5.0 (Android; Linux armv71; rv:6.0) Gecko/20110811 Firefox/6.0 Fennec/6.0
<Seony> Android 라고 찍히는군요.
<jincreator> 네. 게다가 안드로이드는 워낙 다양한 브라우저(크롬, 오페라, 돌핀, ...)을 사용하다 보니 만약 안드로이드를 인식하려면 그냥 Android 문자열이 있는지 없는지를 판별하는 식으로 해야겠네요.
<Seony> 음... 그렇겠ㅅ네요.
<Seony> http://goo.gl/OPmea 괜찮은 소스가 있네요
<Seony> 어라 잘못 나왔네 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> http://goo.gl/Wosjj
<jincreator> 참, 오페라는 모바일 기기가 뭔지 안뜨는 모양이네요. http://blog.outsider.ne.kr/449
<jincreator> 아무튼 저 소스에 Android와 몇가지만 더 넣으면 쉽게 되겠군요.
<jincreator> http://useragentstring.com/index.php 에 들어가면 자신의 user-agent 를 볼 수 있고 이렇게 모인 데이터들도 찾아볼 수 있습니다.
<Seony> jincreator, https://jswlinux.com/browser.php 여기 가면 혹시 뭐라고 나와요?
<jincreator> Hello
<Seony> 음... 그렇담 제대로 안돌아간단 소리네..
<jincreator> 아, 모바일로요?
<Seony> 네..
<jincreator> (...)
<Seony> 아 네. 스마트폰으로 부탁...
<Seony> user-agent 정보가 나오면 정상이에요
<jincreator> 잠시만요, 웹브라우저가 갑자기 죽어서...
<Seony> 넵
<jincreator> Hello (...)
<Seony> 음... 그렇담 Android라고 넣으면 안된다는 소린데...
<Seony> jincreator, 아 실수했어요 죄송. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가 php 파일을 그냥 curl로 받아오는 바람에.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 잠시만요.
<Seony> 다시 한 번 확인부탁해요.
<jincreator> 네, 잠시만요.
<jincreator> It's not a mobile device
<Seony> 음... 그렇담 Android라는 키워드는 안된다는 얘기네요.
<Seony> 이상하네..
<jincreator> Android 키워드가 들어가는 다른 웹브라우저(안드로이드 기본 브라우저)로도 여전히 같은 내용이 뜨네요.
<Seony> 음... 이게 아이폰에서는 잘 되거든요.
<Seony> 뭔가 다른 게 있는 듯 싶네요
<Seony> jincreator, 마지막으로 한 번만 더 부탁드릴께요.
<jincreator> 여전히 It's not a mobile device 라고 뜨네요.
<Seony> 음... 연구를 좀 해봐야할 듯...
<Seony> 제 아이폰에서는 분명 잘 되는데, 안드로이드에서 안된다면 브라우저 코드가 조금 다른 듯 싶어요
<jincreator> 음...글쎄요.
<jincreator> 아이폰 브라우저와 안드로이드 브라우저의 기본 엔진은 같고 파이어폭스의 경우 데스크톱과 동일한 내부 엔진이 그대로 들어가는데요.
<Seony> 아이폰은 대략 이런 식으로 나와요. Mozilla/5.0 (iPhone; U; CPU like Mac OS X; en) AppleWebKit/420+ (KHTML, like Gecko) Version/3.0 Mobile/1A543a Safari/419.3
<jincreator> 게다가 지금 데스크톱 파이어폭스에서 아예 User Agent를 Android 만 나오게 바꿔봤는데 여전히 같은 메시지가 뜨네요.
<Seony> 다른 점을 찾아보자면... 괄호 안에 세미콜론으로 분리된 항목이 하나 더 많네요...
<Seony> 그러면, user agent를 iPhone으로 나오게 바꾸면요?
<jincreator> 잘 됩니다.
<Seony> 음... 뭐가 문제일려나...
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> Seony :: sqlite는 mysql에 비해 약 20%정도 느린듯 합니다
<Seony> drake_kr: 음... 그 정도 속도라면 몇백개 수준의 데이터를 검색하는 앱으로서는 크게 무리가 없겠네요...
<drake_kr> 실제로 http://data.drake.kr 은 sqlite3로 운영중입니다
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요
<drake_kr> 기반만 맞춰주면 만개 단위 쿼리도 몇초만에 툭툭 튀어나오니 몇백개야 뭐.. -ㅅ-
<drake_kr> 아이팟2세대도 메모리 64m는 되니 별 문제 없을겁니다..
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요. 그럼 앱으로 만들어볼만 하겠네요
<drake_kr> adodb.net때문에 좀 고전했는데..
<jincreator> Seony: 저, 혹시 말인데요.
<drake_kr> sqlite는 확실히 가볍고 특정 쿼리 아니면 더 빠를수도 있고요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 서버에 "고친" 파일 올린건가요?
<Seony> 네
<Seony> user agent를 다른 식으로 얻어내는 방법을 써야겠어요.
<drake_kr> 음
<jincreator> 지금 제 노트북에 있는 아파치로 했는데 전 잘 되는데요(...)
<drake_kr> ...
<Seony> 아 그래요?
<jincreator> 네.
<Seony> 캐시 때문에 그럴 리는 없을거고...
<drake_kr> 므흣
<Seony> jincreator, 그럼 혹시, http://dndbiz.com/browser.php 봐주세요
<jincreator> 안되네요.
<Seony> 음... 저건 우분투 서버인데..
<drake_kr> agent 확인하는 방법이 맞는가요
<Seony> 네. 제가 볼 때는...
<jincreator> 코드는 http://web2log.com/14 에 있는 걸 그대로 썻고 결정적으로 전 잘 되니까요.
<drake_kr> apple이 아니면 껒여 식으로 하신건 아니겠죠? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> drake_kr, ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 아니에요.  http://goo.gl/Wosjj
<Seony> 음... 그냥 user agent로 확인하지 말고, get_browser로 확인해야겠어요
<drake_kr> 아오 세이라디오를 iptable로 스팸처리 해야되나
<drake_kr> 블로그에 왜자꾸 라디오를다능겨 ㅡ.ㅡ
<drake_kr> Seony: 현재 서비스를 하시는게 아니라면 android의 agent string을 알아내서 추가하면 되잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> drake_kr, 기계마다 다 다른 것 같더라구요.
<drake_kr> 그래도 어느정도 일관성은 있겠지요
<drake_kr> 그렇지 않으면 우리 포럼 모바일페이지도 안드로이드 구분을 못 하겠죠
<Seony> 생각해보니 그렇네요
<Seony> 일단 get_browser 함수를 좀 들여다보고, 그것도 그러면 그냥 agent string을 알아내서 추가하는 식으로 가야할 거 같아요
<drake_kr> jincreator: http://data.drake.kr/checkagent.php 이건 어떻게 나오나요
<jincreator> Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1)
<drake_kr> 폰에서요?
<jincreator> ...장난이고요, user-agent 잘 나오네요.
<drake_kr> ... 잘 나오겠죠..
<jincreator> 전 파폭이니 Mozilla/5.0 (Android; Linux armv71; rv:6.0) Gecko/20110811 Firefox/6.0 Fennec/6.0 나올겁니다.
<Seony> jincreator, http://dndbiz.com/browser.php 부탁드려요
<drake_kr> Seony: 요게, 모바일인지 확인하는걸 여러번 하네요
<Seony> drake_kr, 네. 모바일인지 확인한다기보단 어느 브라우저인지를 확인하더라구요
<jincreator> 데스크톱과 모바일 모두 firefox를 사용하다 보니... Browser: Firefox
<drake_kr> http://data.drake.kr/checkagent.php 변수 하나를 해서 중간에 모바일인게 하나라도 나오면 for문 다음에 if($mobile == 1) 이런식으로 하면 될듯 싶은데요
<Seony> jincreator, 수정했어요. 다시 한 번요.
<drake_kr> for 중간에 if/else가 들어갔다면 높은 확률로 에러..
<jincreator> 두번째 줄에 Linux라고 나오네요.
<Seony> 스마트폰에서요?
<jincreator> 데탑에서는 Platform: Linux라고 다르게 나오고요.
<drake_kr> 아잉폰이 아니라면 뭐..
<Seony> 음... Android라고 나오질 않으면...
<jincreator> 네, 안드로이드가 Linux 위에서 돌아가다 보니 적어도 안드로이드용 파이어폭스는 user-agent에 Linux가 들어가니까요.
<Seony> jincreator, 배열 전체를 출력하게 만들었는데, 혹시 Android 라고 찍히는 항목이 있는지 좀 봐주시겠어요
<drake_kr> Seony: 님이 아까 보여주신 agent 확인하는건
<jincreator> Browser: Firefox
<jincreator> Platform: Linux
<jincreator> Array (     [browser_name_regex] => �^mozilla/5\.0 \(.*linux.*\) gecko/.* firefox/6\..*$�     [browser_name_pattern] => Mozilla/5.0 (*Linux*) Gecko/* Firefox/6.*     [parent] => Firefox 6.0     [platform] => Linux     [win32] =>      [browser] => Firefox     [version] => 6.0     [majorver] => 6     [alpha] => 1     [frames] => 1     [iframes] => 1     [tables] => 1     [cookies] => 1     [javascript] => 1     [javaapplets] => 1     [cssversion] =>
<drake_kr> for문이 mobile 나올때까지 돕니다
<drake_kr> 아잉폰이라면 첫번째가 iphone이라서 잘 되지만
<Seony> drake_kr: 네. 맞아요. 대신 여러 브라우저를 쓰는 경우를 커버할 수 있죠...
<Seony> jincreator, 아이폰의 경우 플랫폼이랑 브라우저 모두 아이폰이라고 뜨는데, 안드로이드는 다르군요...
<drake_kr> 그게 아니라면 중간에 if 다음에 else 넣으시고 not mobile 이라고 넣으신듯 한데
<drake_kr> 그렇게 하면 논리오류입니다
<drake_kr> 음.. 어떻게 해야하지
<Seony> 아 그런가요? 딴데서 배껴와서 살짝 고쳤거든요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> jincreator: http://data.drake.kr/checkagent.php 요기서 mobile 하나라도 나오나 봐줄래요? 안드로이드에서
<jincreator> 위에는 다 Not mobile! 로 시작하는데 맨 아랫놈만 Mobile! 로 시작하네요.
<drake_kr> ㅇㅋ
<drake_kr> 여기다 코드를 넣으면 깨지지 않으려나
<drake_kr> 일단 c&p 해볼께요
<drake_kr> <?php
<drake_kr> $arr_browser = array ("iPhone","iPod","IEMobile","Mobile","lgtelecom","PPC", "Android");
<drake_kr> for($indexi = 0 ; $indexi < count($arr_browser) ; $indexi++) {
<drake_kr>     if(strpos($_SERVER['HTTP_USER_AGENT'],$arr_browser[$indexi]) == true){
<drake_kr>         // 모바일 브라우저라면  모바일 URL로 이동
<drake_kr>         //header("Location: http://m.web2log.com/");
<drake_kr>         echo "Mobile! :";
<drake_kr>         echo $_SERVER['HTTP_USER_AGENT']."<br />";
<drake_kr>         exit;
<drake_kr>     } else {
<drake_kr>         echo "Not mobile! :";
<drake_kr>         echo $_SERVER['HTTP_USER_AGENT']."<br />";
<drake_kr>     }
<drake_kr> }
<drake_kr> ?>
<drake_kr> 여기서 수정을 해볼께요
<Seony> 네
<jincreator> 아무튼 우분투 한국 포럼 사이트는 잘 인식해서 나오더군요.
<drake_kr> <?php
<drake_kr> $arr_browser = array ("iPhone","iPod","IEMobile","Mobile","lgtelecom","PPC", "Android");
<drake_kr> $ifmobile=0;
<drake_kr> for($indexi = 0 ; $indexi < count($arr_browser) ; $indexi++) {
<drake_kr>     if(strpos($_SERVER['HTTP_USER_AGENT'],$arr_browser[$indexi]) == true){
<drake_kr>         // 모바일 브라우저라면  모바일 URL로 이동
<drake_kr>         //header("Location: http://m.web2log.com/");
<drake_kr>         $ifmobile=1;
<drake_kr>     }
<drake_kr> }
<drake_kr> if($ifmobile==1) echo "Mobile"; else echo "Not Mobile";
<drake_kr> ?>
<drake_kr> 어라
<drake_kr> 아 맞네
<drake_kr> jincreator: 다시 refresh 해보면 Mobile 라고 나오죠?
<jincreator> 네, 그렇게 나옵니다.
<drake_kr> Seony: 저런식으로 구현하시면 됩니다 :D
<Seony> drake_kr: 아.. 네 지금 이해가 간 부분이, exit가 들어간게 문제가 있네요...
<Seony> else문에서 exit만 빼면 될 것 같은데, 그래도 여전히 논리적인 오류가 있는 건가요?
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 제 코드가 좀더 명확합니다
<Seony> 네. exit만 빼서는 제대로 작동하지 않네요.
<Seony> 이제 해결이 된 거 같은데...
<Seony> jincreator님, http://dndbiz.com/browser.php 부탁 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> It's a mobile device, Mozilla/5.0 (Android; Linux armv71; rv:6.0) Gecko/20110811 Firefox/6.0 Fennec/6.0
<jincreator> ^O^
<drake_kr> 아 생각해보니 잘못했네요
<Seony> 음... 잘 되네요. 저 소스를 바탕으로 해서 배열에 브라우저를 추가시켜나가는 쪽으로 하면 되겠어요...
<drake_kr> 제가 Seony 님께는 고기를 못 얻어먹는 사실을 깜빡함
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 훗날을 기약하죠.
<jincreator> 직접 하와이 가서 100인분 쯤 먹으시면 수지 맞으실 것 같습니다.
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 먹으시면->드시면
<drake_kr> 쳇
<Seony> 만약에 여기 오시면 제가 한끼니도 거르지 않고 고기를 사드릴 수 있습니다. ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 1년 삐대보자
<Seony> 것두 종류별로 치킨, 돼지고기, 소고기, 양고기 로테이션으로 돌려드릴께요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아, 숙박 약속은 안 하셨다.. 아쉽다..
<Seony> 숙박이 비싸서 말이죠 ㅎㅎ 먹는 것보다 숙박이 더 비싸요
<drake_kr> 네 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 누구한테 뜯어먹지
<drake_kr> 명휘님한테 뜯어먹어볼까..
<drake_kr> cartes는 olc 참석한대놓고 쨌네요
<drake_kr> 전 8G USB 받아왔심다
<drake_kr> jincreator: 줄까
<jincreator> 네!
<drake_kr> 뭐 담아서 주지
<drake_kr> 야동 담아서 줘야하나
<jincreator> 윽, 괜찮습니다.
<Seony> 야동 공짜로 무제한으로 볼 수 있는 사이트 아세요?
<drake_kr> youporn.com
<jincreator> 아니, 관리자가 밴당할 소리를...
<Seony> 거기 원래 원조격인 사이트가 하나 있거든요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 물어보는 게 아니라 혹시 아시나 싶어서요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 음 어디였더라
<Seony> xnxx
<drake_kr> 까먹었네요
<Seony> xnxx닷컴이라고 있는데, 거기는 팝업도 없다죠 ㅋㅋ
<jinkukyi> 아 들어가 봤느네
<jinkukyi> 학교라서 막혀있네
<jinkukyi> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 헠
<jinkukyi> 저기요 그거 엔디비아 그래픽 카드랑 충돌 하는거요 그거 어떻게 할수 없는거죠? 계속 그라면
<jincreator> 으아니, 그것도 학교에서 들어가 보시다니!
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 전 유부남이니 오케이...
<jinkukyi> 야동에 국경없죠
<jincreator> (...)
<Seony> 미혼남성회원분들에게 선물 하나 드린셈치고...
<drake_kr> jincreator는 옄시 pure 하네요
<Seony> 저는 이만 자러갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> innocent
<jincreator> 네, 안녕히주무세요.
<jinkukyi> 네`
<jinkukyi> 계속 충돌 나는디
<drake_kr> 햌분열?
<Seony> 넵 자러갑니다...
<jinkukyi> initrams
<jinkukyi> 어쩌구 하면서
<drake_kr> 흠
<jinkukyi> 죽겠네요 저것만 이러니 어떤 버전으로 깔아도 같은 현상 나오네
<jinkukyi> 우분트 말고 다른거 받아도 그럴까요?
<drake_kr> 옛날에 8비트나 16비트 시절이면 걍 컴터를 발로 몇번 차면 해결이 됐는데 지금은 그러면 안됩니다
<jinkukyi> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 출장서비스 해볼까
<jinkukyi> 오
<jinkukyi> 삼겹살 갑니다
<jinkukyi> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ..
<drake_kr> 컴터에 설치하는거죠? 노트북 아니고
<jinkukyi> 네
<jinkukyi> 데스크탑이요
<jinkukyi> 삼성 db-r120
<jinkukyi> 슬림형이요
<drake_kr> 노트북이면 걍 들고 상암동 오시면 누구든 해결해드릴텐디
<jinkukyi> 오
<jinkukyi> 데탑 들고가면
<jinkukyi> 그럼 만약 상암 갈 일이 있으면
<jinkukyi> 해결 되나요?
<drake_kr> 만약 가시는날이 장날이라고 사무실에 아무도 없다면.. ㄱ-
<jincreator> 9월 1일부터는 실장이 개학하는라 주중에는 한적하다고 합니다.
<drake_kr> 보통 누군가 있는날은 irc에 거진 들어와있다고 보시면 되니
<jinkukyi> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 물어보고 오시면 될듯 합니다
<jinkukyi> 네.
<drake_kr> 내가 받아놓은 olc usb에는 grub으로 10.04-desktop 10.04-server 11.04-desktop 11.04-cobuntu 정도 넣어두면 될려나..
<drake_kr> jincreator: 미안한데 제가 받아놓은 usb는 cobuntu 사무실에 ubuntu installer 용으로 하나 둬야 할듯 싶네요
<drake_kr> 불만있음?
<jincreator> 아뇨, 없지요.
<jinkukyi> 물은요?
<jincreator> 정수기 있으니 그건 걱정 안하셔도 되요.
<drake_kr> 오
<jinkukyi> 아.
<jinkukyi> 불은 없네요.
<drake_kr> 탕비실에 가스렌지 없어요?
<jincreator> 이로서 IRC에 한여름인데 추위가 강타하는 걸 막을 수 있다고 생각했었는데...
<jinkukyi> ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 탕비실은 없고 차 준비실은 있습니다만 가스렌지는 없고 설거지대만 있는 것 같습니다.
<drake_kr> 탕비실이 차 준비실 아니었어요?
<jincreator> "차 준비실"이라고 써 있더군요(...)
<jincreator> 뭐, 같은 거기는 하지요.
<drake_kr> 근데 네이버 백과사전에도 탕비실이란 단어는 안나오네 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 커피포트만 가져다 놓으면 매일 같이 컵이 수북하게 쌓일듯
<DarkCircle> 그 종이컵 아니고 컵라면의 컵
<ripple> 제가 탕비실 담당인데... 탕 끓인적은 5년간 한번두 없다눙
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: 왜 코분투 사무실에 컵라면 먹으러 오나요 \./
<DarkCircle> -ㅠ- 챱챱
<drake_kr> 재성님이 또 html5 가자는데 강사 생긴게 마음에 안듬
<DarkCircle> -0-
<drake_kr> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2410372781457&set=a.2407267983839.2141925.1315375073&type=1&theater
<ripple> 하~ 이넷캔 하악하악
<DarkCircle> 컵라면에 햇반이면 -ㅠ- ...
<DarkCircle> -ㅠ-)=b 요시~!
<drake_kr> 오늘의 명언 : 1+1은 한 개 공짜가 아니야. 필요없는거 두개를 사는거야.
<ripple> 엔비디아 GT 430 비디오카드를 샀으니... 이제 본체만 있음 리눅스에서도 게임을 하악
<drake_kr> 하지만 현실은 solitare
<ripple> 티월드까지는  되요! 허나... savage2 ㅠㅠ 0.A.D ㅠㅠ GT 430 꽂아도 오일러쉬는 안되지만...
<jinkukyi> 혹시요ㅕ
<jinkukyi> http://203.253.37.249/wiki/
<jinkukyi> 여기서
<jinkukyi> 앞에 아이피 문자로 못 바꾸나요
<drake_kr> 그럼 도메인을 사셔야 합니다
<drake_kr> alisol :: html5는 안 갑니다
<drake_kr> 선물 없지요?
<jincreator> alisol: 전 개학이라 못가요. ^^;
<drake_kr> jincreator: 오늘 와서 선물이나 받아가징
<alisol>  아~ 페이스북 이벤트 댓글이군요
<alisol> 8gb 는 계속 주는 것 아닐까요
<alisol> 7.5
<drake_kr> 돈이 썩으면 주겠죠
<jinkukyi> 아 그래서 그렇구나
<alisol> 저번에 자바도 배웠던 분에게 물어볼 걸 그랬네요.
<drake_kr> 다단계를 뭘로 보는거야 /.
<alisol> http://twitpic.com/3bkvcn
<drake_kr> 아....................
<drake_kr> 데자뷰다
<drake_kr> 잠시 침대에 누우러
<bundo> 흑 방 멤버 진짜 안늘어 나는 군요 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<bundo> kimyoungdeok, 공부 할만 한가요 ?
<kimyoungdeok> bundo, 공부요? 오늘 말씀하신거죠? 음 명령어를 잘 못랐는대 몇개 다실 알게 되서 좋았어요
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 오늘 이교수님 강의 들었나요 ?
<kimyoungdeok> bundo, 네 오늘 교수님 수업들었어요 drake_kr 과 같이 들었어요
<drake_kr> 아 더워
<kimyoungdeok> drake_kr, 안녕하세요 오늘 진짜 덥네요
<drake_kr> 아 내일 진규한테 뭘 먹여야 글마가 살이 찔라나..
<drake_kr> 고로케빵좀 사갈까..
<drake_kr> kimyoungdeok: 내일 뭐해요? 학원?
<jinkukyi> 다들 전공이
<jinkukyi> 그거 에요?
<jinkukyi> 리눅스 막 그런거 배우는거? 언어쪽? 컴퓨터과세요?
<drake_kr> jinkukyi: 여기는 한국 우분투 사용자 모임 irc 입니다 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<kimyoungdeok> bundo, 아니요 이달말 까지는 학원에 안가고요 다음달 1일부터 가요.
<drake_kr> kimyoungdeok: 그럼 내일 상암동 놀러갑시다 제가 고로케빵 쏠게요
<kimyoungdeok> bundo, 지금은 제 개인 프로젝트 하고있어요 몇달 쉬다가 생각나서 다시 진행중이에요
<bundo> 네.. ^^;
<kimyoungdeok> IRC 익숙치 못해서 잘못 봤네요;
<kimyoungdeok> drake_kr, 상암동 코딩하기에 좋은 환경이면 콜.
<jinkukyi> 아%%
<drake_kr> cc 코딩은 할만할텐디
<drake_kr> vc 코딩이면 컴터 들고 가야 함미다
<drake_kr> jincreator: ping
<bundo> drake_kr, 사람들 억지로 부르지 말고 오고 싶어 하는 이들을 환영하기 바랍니다.
<bundo> 우리가 보험 회사인가?
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ;; 저는 분명 '놀러' 가자고 했지요
<bundo> 스럼 한강으로 가던가 그려..?
<bundo> ê·¸
<drake_kr> 네
<bundo> 더위서 나가서 맥주 캠 마시러 .. 슈슝 ~~
<jinkukyi> 수고하세요 전 갑니다.
<drake_kr> 옙
<drake_kr> kimyoungdeok: $echo 010-9890-$((2**11)) 제 번호입니다
<kimyoungdeok> 혹시 건물이 어디인가요?
<drake_kr> 누리꿈스퀘어에요
<kimyoungdeok> 번호는  제가 보기에 128비트 RSA 암호화 처리됬어요
<drake_kr> 11~12시 사이에 갈겁니다
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kimyoungdeok> 전 점심 먹고 움직일께요
<drake_kr> 넵 가기싫으면 안 가도 되고요
<drake_kr> 아까 말씀하신대로 억지로 가자는거 아니니까요 ㅋㅋ
<kimyoungdeok> 한번도 안가봐서 가보고 싶어요. 그리고 가서 열코딩
<kimyoungdeok> 번호는 뒤에 몇번이에요?
<drake_kr> 집에 있으면 깔아지기 바빠서 저도 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 리눅스 쉘에서 echo 010-$((999*10-100))-$((2**11)) 요거 복붙하시면 돼요
<kimyoungdeok> 신기하네요. 오늘 스트링파싱하는것도 신기했어요
<drake_kr> 보였나요?
<kimyoungdeok> 네
<drake_kr> 그냥 막 쓰긴 좀 거시기해서..
<drake_kr> 대빵님 생각이.. 그래도 사무실은 사무실이니까.. 그렇게 생각하시는듯 합니다..
<kimyoungdeok> 넵 알겠습니다. 문자 보냈어요
<kimyoungdeok> 내일은 저도 필코 들고 가겠습니다.
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 사무실장이 패닉 걸리겠군..
<drake_kr> 설마 bluestick인가요?
<drake_kr> 나도 blue로 들고갈까..
<kimyoungdeok> 아니에요 전 그냥 평범한 마제스터치 텐키니스에요.
<drake_kr> 긍게 click nonclick linear중에 어느건가요 ㅋㅋ
<kimyoungdeok> 넌클릭이에요
<kimyoungdeok> 갈축입니다.
<drake_kr> 전 집에 쓰는건 청축이에요
<kimyoungdeok> 청축 또깍또깍 소리가 잼나요
<drake_kr> 전 화성인바이러스 보고 취침하겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 내일 전화 주세요 ㅎㅎ
<kimyoungdeok> 네 내일 뵈요
<jincreator> ...패닉!!!
<jincreator> 잠시 씻는 사이 이런 대화가 있었군요.
<imsu> drake_kr: 강정 잘 드셨습니까 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아
<imsu> 강의 계획서 쓰려고 하는데 도통 찾을 수 없어 답답함에 왔어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 리눅스는 대학에서 안 받아주는군요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 음
<imsu> 으잉;; ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> drake_kr: c 언어 가르치게 생겼음 ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 헐 ㅊㅋㅊㅋ
<lyuso> 집에 전기화제가 발생했습니다. ㄱ-
<imsu> lyuso: 헐;;;;;
<imsu> drake_kr: 프로그램 말고 할게 없네요 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<lyuso> 게다가 불나기전에 지직지직 거려서 여럿 네트워크 장비랑 프린터가 타버렸습니다.
<lyuso> 지금 인터넷도 테더링으로 하는중이에요.....ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> ㅡㅡ
<imsu> lyuso: 얼마나 많은 전기를 쓰시길래 ;;
<imsu> drake_kr: 수학과 학생들이라 고민되네요 ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 가 아니라 얼마나 험학한 환경인지 고려했어야 합니다.
<lyuso> ㅠㅠ
<lyuso> 전기 당시에 로드메터 600W 도 안되었었는데 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 흠흠;; 감이 잘 안와서리 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> drake_kr: 행렬 sorting 하고 tree 하고 기타 등등 data structure 군요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 수학과면 좋겠네
<drake_kr> 질문도 많이 받고
<drake_kr> 머리 터지겠구만
<lyuso> 머리가 펑펑
<imsu> drake_kr: ㅋㅋ 프로그램 짜오라고 하면 질문 없을 듯 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 좋겠어요
<lyuso> 이거 이래선 일도 못하고 쫄쫄 굶어야함....
<drake_kr> 어설프게 과제 내면
<drake_kr> 나같은놈 생김
<lyuso> 장비가 안돌아가니 =_=
<drake_kr> 실습중에 과제 다해서 제출하는놈
<imsu> 교수님이 그러시더라구요 첨부터 끝까지 설명해 줘야 한다;; ㅠ.ㅠ;
<lyuso> 네.
<imsu> drake_kr: 형님은 특별 케이스 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 오오 임수님이 드레이크님을......0_)
<imsu> lyuso: 흠흠;; 테터링이면;; 폰 충전도 안될텐데;; 쩝;;
<imsu> 드레이크님을 뭐요 ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 가르치시는구나 싶어서요. =$
<imsu> 아~ 가르치긴 뭘 가르쳐요 이미 신선인데 ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 배움의 경지는  끝이 없다던데
<drake_kr> 뭐래
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 그냥 그래봤씁니다.
<lyuso> 아.... 복구 내일 아침에 다시 해야겠엉
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ 고생하세유 ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 넵 =)
<lyuso> 발전기가 버텨주길 바라고 있습니다.
<lyuso> 싸랑하는 드레이크님 임수님 안녕히 주무세요. =)
<imsu> drake_kr: 그래프 하면서 지하철 노선도 가지고 실습해 볼까요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 왜유 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 허기사 그렇게 하면 내가 더 힘들듯 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 아 뭔가 재미난 실습이 없을까요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 자야것음
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ drake_kr 안녕히 주무세요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 오늘은 일찍 주무시네요 ㅎㅎ
<disint> hi
#ubuntu-ko 2011-08-31
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<grr> hi
<jincreator> ni hao
<grr> 아.. 슷2에서 짱깨를 계속 만나다보니.. 이제 ni hao 안쓰려구요..
<grr> (...)
<jincreator> 아름답고 고운 순우리말을 씁시다!
<grr> 그렇소이다!!!
<grr> 아 슷2에서 짱깨랑 같은편걸리면 정말 현기증나요...
<jincreator> 중국인들이 잘해서요, 못해서요?
<grr> 너무 못해요... 아 아저씨들도 컴퓨터 일반은 이기잖아요? 얘들은 그것두 못이겨요 - -
<jincreator> ...스타 할 줄 모르는 1사람
<grr> (....)
<jincreator> 근데 스타는 컴퓨터가 잘 못하나봐요.
<grr> 아뇨.. 막 무빙샷이랑 피 적은놈 뒤로 뺴고
<grr> 이런컨트롤 다해요 (...)
<grr> 컴퓨터랑 같은편 먹고 미니맵에 느낌표 띄우면 컴이 그리로 병력을 보내도 줘요...
<grr> 그래도 컴퓨터는 컴퓨터인지라..
<yemharc> grr: 오토메이션2k를 못 만나보셨군요
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/47LUa
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/7lmo4
<grr> 아..
<grr> 회사라서 (...)
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 그냥 간단히 설명하면
<yemharc> 산개 진형으로 배치된 20기의 시즈탱크를 저글링 100마리로 평지에서 20마리 이하의 피해를 입고 잡을 수 있습니다
<grr> 아..
<grr> 그거 역으로 된건 봤어요..
<grr> 시즈탱크가 공격할때
<grr> 저글링들이 퍼지는거..
<yemharc> 사실 그거 말고 테란버전도 있고...........
<yemharc> 여튼 '컴퓨터라 가능한' 컨트롤들이죠
<grr> ...
<grr> 하지만 결국은 scv 한마리가 본진 찌지면 일꾼이 다 따라오는 신세..
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 전화번호 알려달래서 010-$((999*10-100))-$((2**11)) 요렇게 알려줬는데 문자 오네
<grr> ...
<yemharc> ..................
<drake_kr> 그래서 오늘 상암동 불렀습니다. 이정도면 불러도 되지요?
<jincreator> 네, 당연히 되지요.
<drake_kr> 재성씨하고 같이 있어요?
<jincreator> 네, 오셨어요.
<drake_kr> 일단 쌰워하고 움직이도록 하겠습니다
<yemharc> 누구길래 번호를 그렇게........
<jincreator> 지난번 오픈 소스 모임에도 오셨었어요. 제주도에서 오셨는데...
<yemharc> 멀리서 오셨네요
<jincreator> 아, 지금은 서울에서 지내고 계시고요.
<grr> 무려 제주도...
<grr> 앵그리버드 바탕화면  이쁘네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> http://grr.co.kr/blog/entry/앵그리버드-테마?category=7
<yemharc> grr: 다들 한번씩 돌아본다는==눈치준다는 그 키보드!
<grr> yemharc: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> yemharc: 옆사람이 승질냅니다
<drake_kr> yemharc: grr의 '말을 건다'는 의미는, '시x놈아' == '말을 건다', '존x한게' == '말을 건다' 입니다. 어우
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> drake_kr: 정확하십미다
<grr> 아.. 드디어 와이드 모니터 나왔어요
<grr> 짱크다..
<grr> 16:9인가 16:10인가..
<grr> 가로가 훨긴거네요..
<drake_kr> jincreator: iso 파일 몇개만 준비해줘요 - ubuntu 10.04 server / ubuntu 10.04 desktop / cobuntu 10.04 / ubuntu 11.04 desktop / cobuntu 11.04
<jincreator> 응? 서버도요?
<DarkCircle> 천재인듯
<drake_kitty> 뀔뀔
<yemharc> ?
<drake_kitty> cobuntu 사무실입니다.
<bluedusk> 굳모닝
<drake_kitty> 국모닝
<grr> 굳모닝
<lexlove2> 굿에프터누우~~ㄴ
<drake_kitty> ~_~
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 근데 정말 대륙은 비범하네요
<bluedusk> 비범한 대륙
<bluedusk> 여기 비빔대륙 하나 추가요
<drake_kitty> 응?
<drake_kitty> 아 걍 윈도우 쓸래
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 참 애매하단 말이죠
<yemharc> 제주 해군기지 건설 가지고들 말이 무지하게 많은데
<grr>  /_\...
<grr> 제주에 해군기지도 좀 짓고.. 장거리 미사일도 좀 달고...
<yemharc> 하는김에 핵도 좀 들고 (엉?)
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아 근데
<yemharc> 우린 비료를 핵으로 바꾸는 연금술이 없어서 안될듯요
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 대륙의 연금술사 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이건 북한 독자기술이죠
<grr> 폭발하는 광개토비 (기념품)
<yemharc> 만화로 치면 연금술이 아니라 연단술일랑가
<yemharc> 뭐 어쨌든
<yemharc> 우리나라는 포탈 뉴스조차도 정치색을 띄네요
<yemharc> news.daum의 기사들은 대체적으로 진보성향이 뚜렷
<yemharc> news.naver는 반대로 보수 성향이 뚜렷
<yemharc> 똑같이 제주 해군기지 기사 쓴걸 보니 그냥 웃겨요
<yemharc> 다음쪽은 앞뒤없이 '국가가 뻘사업 해서 사람 죽어난다 이것들아'
<yemharc> 네이버쪽은 '나랏님 앞길을 막지 말지어다~'
<yemharc> 뭐 하나 '기자'가 쓴 기사가 없어 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> - _-
<grr> 기자하기 참 쉽죠잉..
<yemharc> 맞춤법은 다 틀리고 오타 쩔고
<yemharc> 결정적으로 '카더라 통신'을 기사랍시고 적지 말라고 아놔
<yemharc> 사설은 뻘이냐 이것들앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 장거리 미사일은 함선에 내장했죠
<DarkCircle> 순항미사일이라고 ...
<drake_kitty> 우분투 사무실에 기계식이 두마리 있으니 시꾸랍네염?
<yemharc> ..................
<DarkCircle> 기계식 하나에 입을 달아주시고 "닥쳐!"라는 말을 가르쳐주세요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> (아마 완소 키티 키보드에 입이 달리게 될듯)
<drake_kitty> DarkCircle: 제 키보드요?
<DarkCircle> 네. 다른 키보드 협박용 (응?)
<DarkCircle> 그러면 다른 키보드는 조용해야 됨.
<DarkCircle> (...)
<DarkCircle> 문득 떠오른 노래
<DarkCircle> "1분만 닥쳐줄래요" - nell
<DarkCircle>  (null이라고 쓸뻔)
<grr> 청축들고 가셨나요?
<drake_kitty> ㅇㅇ?
<drake_kitty> 아니 나 갈축
<drake_kitty> jincreator: 옹이 "피로물든 키보드" 만드는중
<DarkCircle> grr / 갸르릉 -ㅠ-
<DarkCircle> 키보드 빨아야겠네요 ㅠㅅㅠ 검은거 아니고 희그무레죽죽한거 들고 있는데
<DarkCircle> 어느샌가 똥색으로 바뀌어있 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> (어우드러워)
<drake_kitty> 아
<drake_kitty> 커피흘렸어요?
<DarkCircle> 때국물이 그냥 ... 철철철철
<DarkCircle> |||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||....
<DarkCircle> 키 두개 뺐을 뿐인데 머리카락이 - -;
<grr> 안녕하셔요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<readytoact> 혹시
<readytoact> untangle 이나 astaro 들어보신분
<DarkCircle> 키보드 세척, 재조립 완료 -ㅅ- ;
<DarkCircle> ..
<DarkCircle> 무각인이라 빡세네 -ㅅ-
<jinkuk> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> drake_kr: grr 계세요?
<readytoact> 하앍
<lexlove2> 퇴근합니다... 즐거운 하루 마감하세요 ^^
<jincreator> 안녕하세요. T.T
<ndsin> 반갑습니다
<jincreator> 네, 오랫만이네요.
<ndsin> 네 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> jincreator / 내일 코분투 놀러가요 - -/
<jincreator> 네, 알겠습니다.
<grr>  /_\
<jincreator> 에휴...
<grr> 퇴근합미다 (...)
<jincreator> 헉, 이 시간에...
<grr> 으으..
<grr> 내일부터 이틀 휴가라..
<ndsin> 부럽...
<grr> 그냥 갔다와서 죽거나 배쨸려구요...
<grr> 학교가야해요
<ndsin> 나도 낼하고 모래 휴가였으면 좋겠다............
<grr> 학교가서 취직계내고 학점 받는거 쇼부좀 치구 와야해요...
<grr> 야근이 이런 맛이군요..
<ndsin> 헐
<grr> 아마 월요일부터 수요일엔 진짜 밤을 샌다는게 뭔지
<grr> 시작하겠고..
<ndsin> 야근을 당연하게 받아 들이지 마세요
<grr> 음.. 사실 일부러 빡센 부서 넣은거두 있고..
<grr> 일단 여기 오래있을꺼도 아니니까, 한번 빡센게 어떤건지 보고 싶어서요
<ndsin> 그건 좋습니다
<grr> 그래야 나이먹고 이런거 피해야한다는 마음이
<ndsin> 그 다음부터 회사생활하기 수월해지더군요
<grr> 확 와닿지 않을까.. 이렇게 생각해요
<ndsin> 저도 공감합니다
<grr> 내년 1월이면 대학졸업에 경력 1년 찍히니까..
<grr> 그걸로 어디 신입 공채를 넣어볼까 싶기두 하구요
<ndsin> 대학생이신데
<grr> 그래서 빡센팀에 넣었어요, 이렇게 하려면 내가 좀 굴렀음 이란게 필요할거 같아서요ㅕ
<ndsin> 왜 취직하신건가요
<grr> 남들보다 한 2년정도 더 앞서 나갈려구요 ( __)...
<ndsin> 아.........
<grr> 지금 나이가 25니까..
<grr> 전 좀더 선택의 폭을
<grr> 넓히고 싶어요
<grr> 그게 나이가 어릴 수록 더 유리하다고 생각했구요...
<ndsin> 편하게 일하고 돈 마니 벌고 싶군요
<grr> 사실 젊었을때 고생하더라도 돈 많이 벌고 한 40대 중반쯤부턴 아예 탱자탱자 놀구싶어요..
<grr> 마음은...
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<grr> 4/1학기때 학교에서 인턴쉽이있는데..
<grr> 이회사 해달라고 교수실에 드러누웠거든요..
<ndsin> 그러쿤여
<grr> 인턴끝날때 회사에서 입사하기를 희망한다고.. 인턴 경력 다 찍어준다고 해서 정규직으로 들어갔어요..
<grr> 그런데, 마인드는 빨대 = =
<ndsin> 잘하셨나봐요 ㅎㅎ
<grr> 그걸 잘 모르겠어요.. 전 제가 얼마만큼 하나를 잘 모르겠거든요..
<grr> 잘한다 잘한다 해도 진짜로 잘하는건지... 도통 = =
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<grr> 중요한건 영어가 안된다는거에요 - _-;
<ndsin> 분명 윗사람들 보기에 끼가 보였기 때문이 아닐런지 ㅎㅎ
<grr> ndsin: 저 팀 첫회식때 너 왜뽑은줄 아냐? 라는 질문에..
<grr> 똘끼요? 라고 대답한 인제에요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 인재네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 마인드는 갑 ㅋㅋ
<grr> 집에서 로그인해보것습니다
<grr> ㅌㅌㅌㅌ
<ndsin> 네
<DarkCircle> ndsin -ㅠ-  핥짝.
<ndsin> 헐
<DarkCircle>   =3
<ndsin> 저 핱지 마시길
<ndsin> 핥지 마시길!
<DarkCircle> linuri건 nlug건 뭐건 네이버모임은 다 죽었군요 =3
<ndsin> 후흐
<DarkCircle> "먹고 살기 바빠서" 라는 포장으로 합리화가 될진 모르겠지만 ...
<DarkCircle> 다시 활성화 하긴 힘들듯
<ehuu> 머리를 자르는 것과 집을 나가는 것 중 하나를 고르라면 뭘 선택하시겠어요?
<DarkCircle> <O==( < )-< 에서  <O= 이 머리 부분이요?
<DarkCircle>  =3
<ehuu> 당연히 < 부분만이죠(...)
<DarkCircle> 그건 부리라능.
<ehuu> 새 머리카락이 부리를 덮었습니다.
<ehuu> 그래서 맘에 들지 않는 새의 부모와 할아버지께서는 자르라고 하시는 거죠.
<DarkCircle> ... 결국 <O 까지 자르시겠다능거군요 (무섭)
<ehuu> 으아니...
<DarkCircle> -0-
<DarkCircle> 머리를 자르고 목탁을 잡습니다
<DarkCircle> (...)
<ehuu> 이번주 토요일이 성묘라 어르신들 보는데 제가 머리를 자르지 않고 버티려고 하니까 내일 자르고 집에 오지 않으면 독립해서 나가라네요.
<ehuu> 논리(요약해서) : 다 컷다고 말을 듣지 않는다->그럼 다 컷으니 부모 말 안듣고 피해주지 말고 그냥 독립해라
<DarkCircle> <O 까지 자르세요 (응?)
<DarkCircle> (점점 괴랄해져가는 대화)
<ehuu> 그러다 밴당합니다...
<DarkCircle> G-Line은 아니니 괜차나요 (먼산)
<ehuu> 내일 11시까지 집에 간다고 치면 24시간 안에 해결해야 해요. T.T
<DarkCircle> (.....)
<DarkCircle> 학교 앞에서 머리 자르세요 =3
<ehuu> 그게 부모님 주장
<ehuu> 솔직히 대학생이 되어서도 이런 말 들을 줄 몰랐거든요.
<DarkCircle> 그냥 옆 구레나룻이랑 뒤 자란거만 챡 올리시면 간단한걸 (먼산)
<DarkCircle> 앞머리는 그리 안잘라도 뒤만 적당히 쳐서 올리시면 =3
<ehuu> 어렸을 땐 그냥 져드렸는데(?) 지금 와서 생각해보니 그동안 제 인권을 제가 포기해서 부모님이 이렇게 되신(?) 게 아닌가 하는 생각이 들더라요.
<DarkCircle> 회사 가면 더 심해요 - -;
<DarkCircle> 대놓고 말은 안하는데 나중에 자릅니다.
<ehuu> 비록 전국적인 수준의 커다란 규모는 아니지만 "나중에는 나아지겠지"하면서 안이한 태도로 있었던 게 지금 저에게 죗값으로 돌아온다는 생각이 들더군요.
<ehuu> 회사에서도 그럴줄은...OTL
<DarkCircle> 일단 1. 여자가 피함
<ehuu> 아, 그건 상관 없어요.
<DarkCircle> 2. 삼촌뻘이 뭐라 하기 시작
<ehuu> 그것도 상관 없어요.
<DarkCircle> 3. 회사 크기가 작으면 사장도 째려볼듯
<DarkCircle> 다른 회사 (거래처) 랑 미팅할때 용모가 거시기 하면
<ehuu> 그것도 상관...없...짤리지만 않는다면...
<DarkCircle> 회사가 욕먹기도 하죠
<ehuu> 근데 중요한 건 제 머리 길이가 어깨를 넘는 것도 아니고 그리 긴 편이 아니란 거죠.
<ehuu> 머리를 뒤로 묶을 수 있을 정도면 이해를 하는데...
<DarkCircle> 뭐 저도 이해는 합니다만
<ehuu> 머리를 자를 때마다 다른 사람들에게 (대학생이) "부모님께서 자르라고 하셔서..."라고 하기도 이제는 부끄럽더군요.
<DarkCircle> 저 위 어르신들이 보는거랑
<DarkCircle> 삼촌뻘이 보는거랑
<DarkCircle> 형님뻘이 보는거랑 친구가 보는거랑
<DarkCircle> 나이 어린애들이 보는거랑은 다 다르죠
<ehuu> 네, 그건 그래요.
<DarkCircle> 혹시 성묘할때 집안에 뭐 열댓명 우루루 모이는건가요?
<ehuu> 저도 처음 가는 거라 잘 모르겠네요. 그보다는 조금 적지 않을 까 싶어요.
<DarkCircle> 처음이라면 아무래도 자르고 가는게 - -;
<ehuu> 사실 이번 한번뿐이면 저도 그냥 자르는데...
<DarkCircle> 뭐 처음 아니라면 머리 어떻게 해도 그냥 지저분하지만 않으면 상관 없겠는데
<ehuu> 다음 번(이라봤자 몇 주 안되는)에 머리가 기르면 또 이러시지 않을까 걱정이에요.
<DarkCircle> 제사를 지내기전에 목욕재계 하라는 말이 있죠.
<ehuu> 네, 단정히 해야 한다고는 하죠.
<DarkCircle> 상투 틀적에는 잔머리를 잘 묶어다가 상투를 깔끔하게 틀어올리고 갓을 다시 고쳐 쓰고 그러는데
<DarkCircle> 단발령 이후로 목욕재계하는 방법은 머리를 깔끔하게 쳐 올리는 방법밖에 없으니
<DarkCircle> 머리를 그렇다고 뭐 고딩머리마냥 무식하게 쳐 올리라는 이야긴 아니고
<DarkCircle> 그 직장인아져씨들 머리 있죠?
<ehuu> 사실 부모님은 그걸 원하시긴 합니다...만 적당히 자르기만 해도 봐주시긴 할 거에요.
<DarkCircle> 그 레고머리 ... (응?)
<ehuu> 직장아져씨들 머리==DarkCircle 머리?
<DarkCircle> 제 머리는 진짜 확 쳐올린 스타일이고 ..
<DarkCircle> 어느정도 자랐을때 다듬는 머리가 있어요 .
<ehuu> 에휴, 아무튼 일단은 적당히 깍는 게 좋겠군요.
<ehuu> 내일 몇시쯤 오시나요?
<DarkCircle> 도착하면 한 네시반에서 5시쯤 될 것 같네요
<ehuu> 그럼 머리를 깎은 후 뵐 수 있겠네요.
<DarkCircle> 정 스타일을 잘 모르시겠다면
<DarkCircle> 네이버에서 검색해보세요 . 머리 스타일 샘플 많으니까.
<DarkCircle> 직장인 머리 하면 -ㅅ- 좀 ...
<ehuu> 최고의 머리 스타일 : 잘 어울리게 깎아 주세요.
<DarkCircle> ... 암튼 레고블럭 머리 비슷한게 있긴 한데 -ㅅ- ;
<ehuu> 현빈처럼 깎아 주세요(...)
<DarkCircle> -0-
<ehuu> DarkCircle님과 같이 가서 "이 머리요!"
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> -0- ..
<grr> re hi
<DarkCircle> 현빈머리나 그 머리나 거기서 거기일듯
<grr>  /_\...
#ubuntu-ko 2011-09-01
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jinkuk> 누구 계시나요
<jinkuk> 질문좀요
<jinkuk> http://203.253.37.249/wiki/
<jinkuk> 만약 주소가 저렇게 되어있다면
<jinkuk> 가운데 아이피를 문자로 바꿀려면
<jinkuk> 도메인인가 뭐시기인가 그걸 꼭 사야 하나요?
<jinkuk> 그냥 리눅스 안에서 해결하는 방법 없어요?
<jinkuk> DNS 인가 뭔가 설정 하면 안되나요?
<bluedusk> jinkuk, 네
<yemharc> 음?
<bluedusk> 안됩니다.
<jinkuk> 아~
<bluedusk> 뭐 방법이야 있죠 루트 도메인을 해킹해서 자기꺼 서버주소를 심어 두면..
<jinkuk> 리눅스 깔때 막 dns 설정 해주라는거 같아서
<bluedusk> 잡혀가려나..
<jinkuk> 혹시나 그걸로 바꾸는 건가 했죠
<jinkuk> 그떄 dns 이름 안했었거든요
<yemharc> 아니 뭐, 로컬컴퓨터만 쓰려고 들면 쓸 수는 있습니다마는
<yemharc> 인터넷을 통한 연결에서 쓰려면 도메인 구매를 해야 돌아갑니다
<jinkuk> 아~
<jinkuk> 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<alisol> easy crypt 로 usb안의 특정 폴더를 암호화 해봅시다
<alisol> 실패
<yemharc> ...............
<yemharc> alisol: http://goo.gl/LGP0P 이게 편하고 쓸만하실겁니다
<yemharc> 아직 정식 패키지는 아니라 설치방법이 약간 불편합니다만
<alisol> yemharc :  지금 봤습니다. 답변고맙습니다.~ 낮잠을 자고 왔습니다.
<alisol> http://2fered.pe.kr/
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<darkmeow_andro> jincreator / 머리 미시라능~*
<jincreator> darkmeow_andro: 이미 깎았습니다.
<darkmeow_andro> 헐
<darkmeow_andro> 대박.
<jincreator> ???
<darkmeow_andro> 오늘 쓰담쓰담 스킬 자올듯
<darkmeow_andro> 자올듯 -> 나올ㄷㅡㅅ
<jincreator> ...그정도는 아닙니다.
<darkmeow_andro> *애도*
<jincreator> 뭐, 애도까지는...T.T
<darkmeow_andro> 도착하면 5시 넘겠근영 ㅡㅅㅡ ...
<jincreator> 괜찮습니다. ^^;
<yemharc> 아우아아아아아아아...
<jincreator> ???
<yemharc> 게임기획 수정을 들어가는데
<yemharc> 위에서는 1달짜리 뽑으라는데 만들고 나면 계속 3달over (........)
<jincreator> 예밀님의 고충을 하도 많이 들어서 이젠 놀랍지도 않군요.
<jincreator> 오히려 회사에서 정상적으로 돌아간다고 하시면 더 놀랄 것 같네요.
<yemharc> 아니 뭐, 사실 이제 어느정도 궤도에 올려놨어요
<yemharc> 거의 다 출시하고 뭐하고
<yemharc> 이제 4개인가 5개 남았는데
<yemharc> 그 중에 3개가 기획상으로 뭔가 하나씩 문제가...............
<yemharc> 문제는 다들 출시 예정은 10월이었다는거죠 orz
<jincreator> 에휴...
<darkmeow_andro> ... 뭔가 생각나는 만화가 ㅡ ㅡ;
<yemharc> 입사 4달동안 쓴 연습장이 7권 .........................
<yemharc> 아니........5달이구나
<darkmeow_andro> 개발자가 ... 없나보군요
<yemharc> SKT 보안실사 준비도 해야하는데...............
<darkmeow_andro> =3
<yemharc> 지금 보안실사 들이닥치면 전 그대로 처벌 (........)
<yemharc> 책상 서류뭉치 안에 사내서버 ID/PW 목록이라던가 (........중얼중얼)
<darkmeow_andro> 그냥 다 지워요 =3
<yemharc> 보안검사툴 스캔한거 결과물도 그대로 있고...........
<darkmeow_andro> 아니면 그거 파쇄하고 폰트를 최소사이즈로 해서 적으시고 지갑에 =3
<yemharc> 막아야지 막아야지 하면서 방치만 해둔것도 있고 9........)
<darkmeow_andro> 전 보안 관련된건 죄다 지갑에 넣고 다닌다능.
<yemharc> 사실 제가 가지고 있는 서류 중에 반 이상은 다 파쇄해야 하는 녀석들이라서............
<yemharc> 그걸 다 지갑에 넣을수도 없고요 ㅠㅠ
<darkmeow_andro> ...
<darkmeow_andro> usb
<darkmeow_andro>  ㅡㅡ)/ 정신승니 =3
<yemharc> usb같은 저장매체에 넣어놔도 보안규정 위반입니다 (...)
<yemharc> 그리고 정보가 담겨있거나 그런 정보에 접근 가능한 물건이 들어있다면 개인보관해도 안되고요
<yemharc> 그 외에도 뭐............솔직히 좀 더럽게 귀찮습니다 (...)
<darkmeow_andro> 좀 작은걸로 해서 신발 밑창에 넣고 다녀요 =3
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<alisol>  http://bit.ly/oBeGTw 블럭쌓기 만들기 3일차
<darkmeow_andro> 요즘 메모리 기술이 끝내주게 발전해서 조막만한 칩이 메모리인지 아닌지도 모르겠는놈도 있죠 ...
<yemharc> 사실 그렇게 할것도 없이 실사 나오는 날만 안가져오면 되긴 합니다
<yemharc> 아...............pgp 전자서명 해버릴까?!
<darkmeow_andro> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 강도는 2048gb로........ (있을리가)
<darkmeow_andro> 무려 기가비트.
<darkmeow_andro> (...)
<yemharc> 디크립 하다 장비 수명 다할듯요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<darkmeow_andro> 인증이 안될듯.
<darkmeow_andro> -ㅅ-
<darkmeow_andro> ...
<darkmeow_andro> 아. 멈춘줄 알고 그냥 끄겠구나 =3
<yemharc> ㄲㄲㄲㄲ
<yemharc> 음 좋아
<yemharc> 오늘은 목요일이니 야근을 하고
<yemharc> 내일은 금요일이니 밤샘을 하자 (.....................)
<yemharc> 오오
<yemharc> 각 스마트폰별 클럭과 메모리 캐쉬 조사한 자료도 있었구나...........
<yemharc> ........근데 이거 왜 달빅캐쉬 용량을 적어놨대요
<darkmeow_andro> 달빅캐쉬가 가상머신 퍼포먼스에 어느정도 영향을 주는가보네요.
<yemharc> 네 주긴 줍니다만
<yemharc> 하드웨어 스펙 조사서라면서 왜 달빅캐쉬가 (...)
<darkmeow_andro> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<darkmeow_andro> _0_
<yemharc> 음........아니 뭐 보통 루팅은 안하니 틀린건 아닌거같은데 말이죠
<darkmeow_andro> 네 음 ㅡㅅㅡ ...
<darkmeow_andro> 보통 달빅 캐시라고 하면
<darkmeow_andro> 프로그램이 저장되는 영역도 메모리인데
<darkmeow_andro> 이걸 ram처럼 쓰기 위해 용도에 맞게 분할한 부분...
<yemharc> 어........
<darkmeow_andro> 결국 유동메모리 부분을 얼마나 쪼개 놨냐인가 ㅡㅅㅡ ...
<darkmeow_andro> 아~ ㅡ0ㅡ 졸려.
<yemharc> 정확히 말하면 안드로이드의 Dalvik JVM 가상머신이 '무조건 보유하게 할' 공간할당인데요
<yemharc> 시스템 커널과 별도로 강제 할당되는 static한 공간입니다.
<darkmeow_andro> 무조건 보유 였군요.
<yemharc> 네
<darkmeow_andro> 무조건이 중요한거였군요 ㅡㅠㅡ
<darkmeow_andro> (없으면 동작 안하려나...)
<darkmeow_andro> 아 구조상 안되겠구나 있어야겠구나..
<yemharc> 보통 루팅 롬에서 설정 가능하게 하는 영역인데 16, 18, 20, 24 정도로 구분해서 설정하게 하고 있죠
<yemharc> 달빅캐쉬 용량을 크게 잡으면 멀티태스킹이 좋아지고
<yemharc> 작게 잡으면 하나하나가 무거운 단일 프로그램 동작에 어드벤티지를 얻습니다.
<yemharc> 자신이 게임기로 쓴다면 달빅 영역은 작게 잡는게 좀 더 좋긴 한데
<yemharc> 어지간한 구형 폰 아닌 다음에는 아무래도 상관없기도 하죠 (........)
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 잠시 자리비움요
<yemharc> 다시 왔습니다 (...)
<darkmeow_andro> 어우 아직도 11덩거당 남았구나 ...
<darkmeow_andro> 일단 짬 나실 때마다 버릴거 유지할거 조금씩 추려보세요
<yemharc> 하긴 해야죠........
<yemharc> 전자문서 관리는 잘 되어 있는데 참....
<darkmeow_andro> 그래도 "조금" 남겨놔야 처리중이라고 핑계가 가능할지도 ...
<yemharc> 그랬는데 2달 전 문서면 낭패...........
<darkmeow_andro> 업무가 좀 밀렸다는 핑계가(...)
<yemharc> 아, 그 핑계는 괜찮을거 같네요
<yemharc> ...........사실이기도 하고
<darkmeow_andro> 일단 오래된 문서부터 고르기는 낭패일테니..
<yemharc> 그래도 지금은 irc서 징징댈 시간이라도 있네요
<yemharc> 8월 중순 경에는 아예 여기 들어오지도 못하고 있었으니........
<darkmeow_andro> 막 쌓아두다보면 2달전이 아니라 200일전 문서도 있을지도...
<yemharc> 아니 뭐, 이 회사 입사한게 이제 6개월 막 시작하고 있으니 그러지는 않겠죠
<yemharc> (...)
<yemharc> ....근데 바꿔 생각하면 반년도 안됬는데 이 터무니없는 업무집중현상은 대체
<darkmeow_andro> (...)
<darkmeow_andro> 책상 어딘가 쓰레기를 잔뜩 집어넣는 서랍이 한개쯤 있을듯
<aaa> 안녕하세요
<darkmeow_andro> (가령 괴로울 때마다 쓰던 사표가 쌓여서 사표만 잔뜩 들어있다거나...(응?))
<darkmeow_andro> 고딩애기들 징그럽네 ㅡㅅㅡ ...
<darkmeow_andro> 무슨 외계인 변신한 족속같아요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 읭........
<darkmeow_andro> 열댓명이 지하철에 우루루루루루루루루....
<yemharc> ...............
<darkmeow_andro> (징그러울수밖에 없뜸.)
<yemharc> 그야 남자니까 (.....)
<darkmeow_andro> -0- ...
<darkmeow_andro> (빙고...)
<yemharc> 여성 코스한 여학생도 빼고 (........)
<yemharc> http://blogblogger.tistory.com/260
<yemharc> 이정도 퀄리티의 고딩들이 우루루 탔어봐요
<yemharc> 행복지수 급상승 (............)
<darkmeow_andro> 대딩도 교복을 입는군요 = =;
<darkmeow_andro> 중고딩때 교복 입는거도 지겨운데
<yemharc> 아뇨 저거 고딩 (........)
<yemharc> 무려 성진국에서 뽑은 '세계에서 가장 매력적인 교복' (...)
<darkmeow_andro> 중간에 보시면 "대학생이 입는 교복" ...
<yemharc> 아, 대학생'도' 입죠
<yemharc> 예쁘거든요 (...)
<darkmeow_andro> (...)
<darkmeow_andro> (무언의 동감)
<Ben5_Hadoop> 안녕하세요
<Ben5_Hadoop> 블로그를 하나 운영해볼까 하는데
<Ben5_Hadoop> XE나 wordpress 만들기는 귀찬고
<Ben5_Hadoop> 네이버나 다음같은 블로그를 이용해볼까하는데
<Ben5_Hadoop> 어느 블로그 서비스가 가장 괜찬을까요?
<Seony> 티스토리 추천해드립니다.
<alisol> 저도 블로그 운영하려고요.
<alisol> 사용자가 많은 네이버랑 티스토리랑 구글 블로거 세개를 운영할까 생각중입니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<alisol> 같은 내용으로요.
<Ben5_Hadoop> Seony 감사합니다 한번 사용해볼께요 ㅎㅎ
<Ben5_Hadoop> aliasol 3개를 연동 시키는 방법은 없나요?
<Ben5_Hadoop> 블로그마다 3군대 각각 올리는 방법밖에 없나요?
<alisol> 저도 찾아보고 있는데요.
<Ben5_Hadoop> facebook 이나 트위터 같은건
<alisol> 아니면 한 곳에만 올리고 다른 곳은 한 달에 한 번씩 원본 백업자료를 그대로 올려서
<Ben5_Hadoop> 개발자 API 가 공개되 그런 연동이 잘되어있는데
<alisol> 서로 동기화 하는 것도 고민중입니다.
<yemharc> 음.......... 다른건 좀 애매하고
<alisol> 이렇게 하려면 사진같은 자료는 플리커나 피카사같은 곳에 올려서 연결하여 써야 할거에요
<yemharc> 단순 백업이나 그런거라면 blogsopt도 괜찮아요
<alisol> 블로그 스팟이 blogger 죠?
<yemharc> 구글 서비스 중 하나라 구글 프로그램들하고 연동도 잘 되고요
<yemharc> 그건 저도 잘;;
<alisol> 네.
<yemharc> 맞던가 틀리던가...
<yemharc> 가장 흔한? 스폿 백업사례로는
<Ben5_Hadoop> 티스토리 SEO 수준은 어떤가요?
<alisol> 티스토리는 백업 도구가 있지요. 다행히도...
<Ben5_Hadoop> 서치엔진 랭킹 같은거....
<yemharc> 좀 망한 서비스인 구글buzz랑 연동해서 백업하기도 하고 (...)
<alisol> 구글 블로거 백업 도구가 오픈소스로 있더라고요.
<alisol> 설치법은 모르지만요  ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 국내 검색엔진에서 티스토리 랭킹은 뭐.... 높지 않습니다
<yemharc> 일단 네이버에서 검색하면 무조건 네이버 블로그고...........
<alisol> 네이버 블로그 백업 도구들이 돌아다니던데요. 아마도 .exe 일 것같네요.
<alisol> 고민되네요. 수동으로 블로그들을 동기화하면서 쓸것인지...
<alisol> 즐거운 저녁되세요.
<alisol> 상암동에서 집으로~
<geneline> 안녕하세요~
<drake_kr> 배고파..
<jinkuk> 안녕하세요
<jinkuk> 있으신분 있나요
<jinkuk> 질문이 있는디
<jinkuk> 그거 메일서버 구축 했거든요
<jinkuk> 그리고 활성화를 어떻게 할지 몰라서 그러는데
<jinkuk> 어떻게 하는거에요?
<hanbin973> 공주의 남자처럼 이렇게 스토리를 틀어버리면 진짜 엔딩이 어떻게 될지 궁금하네 =.= 가장 현실적인게 남녀주인공 같이 죽는건데 =.= .. 아무리 그래도 그렇지 왕이 되는 사람이 죽는건 뭔가 말이 너무 안된단 말야 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 어우 =ㅅ=
<hanbin973> 무슨 일이세요?
<DarkCircle> jincreator -ㅅ-m |||
<hanbin973> 음.. 다크 써클님이라면 리누리에서 뵌거 같은데 굉장히 오랜만이네요 ㄷ
<DarkCircle> hanbin973 ...
<DarkCircle> hanbin973 -ㅠ- 핥짝
<hanbin973> ㄷ
<jincreator> DarkCircle: 잘 들어가셨나요?
<DarkCircle> 잘 들어갔죠 ~ -ㅠ-
<drake_kr> 음
<DarkCircle> 포닉스옹 덕분에
<drake_kr> 나도 갈걸
<DarkCircle> 오늘 공항철도 처음 타봄 =3
<DarkCircle> 근데 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 서울역은
<DarkCircle> (...)
<DarkCircle> 레알 지옥 =ㅅ=
<DarkCircle> 지하 7층에서 에스컬레이터타고 계속 올라가야됨 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> (...)
<drake_kr> 'ㅛ'
<jincreator> 많이 타시면 적응됩니다.
<DarkCircle> jincreator / 부모님께서 뭐라 안하시던가요 -ㅠ-?
<DarkCircle> 뭐 그정도 높이래봐야 ...
<jincreator> 네, 다행히 뭐라 안하시네요.
<drake_kr> 지옥인가..
<DarkCircle> 108 계단을 200일동안 오르락내리락 해봤으니 ...
<jincreator> (...)
<DarkCircle> 단지 운동이 좀 부족해서 배에 똥차서 무거울뿐 -ㅅ-
<drake_kr> 훗
<DarkCircle> -ㅂ- =3
<DarkCircle> (이모티콘 붙여주는 쎈스)
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 내일은 집 근처 어여쁜 아가씨가 있는 갓볶은 커피집에서 코딩이나 해야겠군요
<DarkCircle> 호감은 있지만 이제 겨우 2주 지나서 말하기엔 너무 빠름 - -;
<drake_kr> 걍 지르세염
<DarkCircle> jincreator / 역시 어제 말한머리 ... 예상대로군요 =3
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ-v 간지나는 관심법
<DarkCircle> 바리스타 아가씨 키가 묘하게 어울리는게
<jincreator> 이만 씻으러 ==3
<DarkCircle> 제 입술 높이가 그 아가씨 이마 높이 =3
<DarkCircle> (노망스 -ㅅ-;)
<drake_kr> 오호라 딱좋네요?
<hanbin973> 어 같이 죽는게 아니고 한명 먼저 죽는건가?
<DarkCircle> 한빈옹은 고딩이신가 -ㅅ-a 긁적 ...
<DarkCircle> (가물)
<DarkCircle>  =3
<drake_kr> 밥만 현미 먹는데 살이 빠지네 ㅡ.ㅡ
<drake_kr> 현미는 좋구나
<DarkCircle> 중성지방이 적죠 -ㅅ-)=b
<DarkCircle> 현미만 먹으면 좀 퍽퍽한 느낌이 들 것 같은데 ..
<DarkCircle> 야들야들한 밥의 느낌과는 좀 다른 (...)
<drake_kr> 그렇긴 한것 같은데.. 별 차이는 못 느끼겠
<drake_kr> 그거 현미 먹는 사람들이 고기도 안 먹는듯
<drake_kr> 전 고기 잘 먹음
<DarkCircle> 채식주의자들이 현미 먹는다는 얘긴 얼핏 들어본거같 ...
<drake_kr> 고기 먹으면 뭐 퍽퍽한것 별로 없어요
<drake_kr> 뭐 저도 살 많이 빠지면 고기도 안 먹을지도 모르겠는데
<drake_kr> 웬지 고기도 안 먹다간 친구도 없을것 같아서 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 채식 부페 가면 딱이겠군요 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 돈도 없고요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 채식부페에서 고깃덩이를 먹어본순간 "이건 고기가 아니야 ㅠ" 라고 절규할듯
<drake_kr> 근데 정말
<drake_kr> 다이어트 시리얼은 정말 아닌듯
<drake_kr> 스페셜k던가..
<DarkCircle> 그건 .. 그냥 사료죠
<drake_kr> 1회 제공량 30g
<drake_kr> 그거 보는순간.. '야이 시발'
<DarkCircle> 첨엔 그래도 맛있던데
<drake_kr> 과자도 그만큼 먹으면 빠지겠다
<DarkCircle> (...)
<DarkCircle> 몇번 먹으면 욕나옴 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 차라리 콘푸로스트가 100배 나음
<DarkCircle> 콘푸로스트는 달쟎아요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 달착지근~
<DarkCircle> 전 누가 스페셜 k 를 무슨 맛으로 먹냐고 물어보면
<DarkCircle> 그냥 "먹는맛으로 먹어" 라고 해요 =3
<drake_kr> 음? 스페셜k 드세요?
<DarkCircle> 먹었었죠 -ㅠ-
<DarkCircle> 우유에 말아먹는거쟎아요?
<DarkCircle> 우유가 겁나게 달아서 (...)
<drake_kr> 뭐
<drake_kr> 먹지 마세요 그런 다이어트 붙은것들
<DarkCircle> 흰우유 단 맛을 못느끼는 사람이 꽤 많은데
<DarkCircle> 달다는걸 알아버리면 여름철에 마약으로 작용할 수 있음 - -;
<drake_kr> 다이어트 안 붙은걸 반만 먹는게 다이어트 <- 라고 후배 녀석이 얘기해줌
<DarkCircle> 게다가 갈증해소는 물보다 우유가 더 잘 되기 때문에 ...
<DarkCircle> 먹다 위장에 탈날수도 ...
<DarkCircle> 탈랄라 왕자가 되기 싫으면 ...
<DarkCircle> 우유섭취를 자제해야 ..
<drake_kr> 전 우유 먹으면 똥이 안 나와서 우유 안 먹어요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 우유가 수분 빠지면 지방+단백질 이예요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 양상추 먹으면 똥 잘 나옴
<drake_kr> 양상추 원츄
<DarkCircle> 우유 먹을때 야채 샌드위치 같은거나 샐러드를 같이 먹어줘야 해요 - -;
<DarkCircle> 심한 경우 우유 먹고 치질 걸리는것도 가능.
<drake_kr> ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 안나오는거 괜히 힘줘서 쌌다가 =3
<drake_kr> 아 재성씨 좀 먹여야 되는데 ㅡㅡㅋ
<DarkCircle> 새마을 식당 열탄불고기 6인분?
<drake_kr> 전 다이어트 붙은거 불신이 생긴것이 코크제로
<DarkCircle> 거기에서 6인분 같은 4인분 주세요 하면
<DarkCircle> 진짜 고기 꾹꾹 눌러 담아줌 - -;
<drake_kr> ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 다음날 트름하면
<DarkCircle> 위에서 고기냄새가 이틀동안 올라와요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: 언제 저희집 함 오시죠
<DarkCircle> 으잌
<DarkCircle> 시간 되면 jincreator를 (...)
<drake_kr> 목살 5근 == 2인분
<DarkCircle> -0-
<DarkCircle> 고깃집 하시나요? -0-?
<drake_kr> 걍 집에서 꿔먹는건디용
<DarkCircle> 다섯근이면 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 3킬로인데(...)
<drake_kr> 어?
<DarkCircle> 1ê·¼ = 600g
<drake_kr> 그럼 전에 고기부페 가서 그것보단 많이 먹었단 얘긴데..
<drake_kr> 둘이서 기본 16000원입니다
<drake_kr> 두당 8000원 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 문제의 그 샐러드 소스 (간장소스?)
<DarkCircle> 에
<DarkCircle> 누가 술을 부어놔서 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 취한상태에서 정신없이 배터질때까지 먹었죠.
<drake_kr> 에이
<drake_kr> 안 터졌잖아요
<DarkCircle> 변기통은 터질뻔.
<DarkCircle> = 3
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> "펑!" 하고 나와서
<DarkCircle> (응?)
<drake_kr> 생각외로 한번씩 포풍섭취하는건 살이 많이 안 찌더라구요
<drake_kr> 걍 한번 포풍섭취하고 똥싸면 그만
<DarkCircle> 그게 ... 장의 음식을 "밀어내죠"
<drake_kr> 중간중간 간식 먹는게 살이 많이 찌고..
<DarkCircle> (................................................................)
<drake_kr> 이제 항상 동생들한테 이야기하는건
<drake_kr> 운동을 해라..
<drake_kr> 니 건강을 위해서가 아니다
<drake_kr> 너에게 부당한 일을 시키는 상사를 위협하기 위해서 운동을 해라
<drake_kr> 복싱이 좋다 <-
<DarkCircle> 근데 실제로 복싱(?)과 관련된 사건이 있었어욬ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 어떤 연구원 아쟈씬데 건덕후.
<DarkCircle> 사장이 건담가지고 어쩌구 어쩌구 하면서 계속 시비를 걸고 결과 가지고 하도 딴지를 걸어서
<DarkCircle> 업무 끝나고 진짜 지하 주차장에서 복싱 한판하고 경찰서 갔다왔다능 .
<drake_kr> 그후로
<DarkCircle> 사장이 찍소리를 못하죠.
<DarkCircle> (!!)
<drake_kr> 부당한 업무 안 시키겠죠
<DarkCircle> 당근.
<DarkCircle> 근데 그 연구원아쟈씨 오프에서 봤는데
<DarkCircle> 인상은 조폭 같.
<drake_kr> 그러므로 운동을 해야겠져 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 전 다리 운동만 한다능
<DarkCircle> F=ma.
<DarkCircle> m은 상수이므로 a만 열심히 키우면 됨.
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> drake_kr / 최근 눈에 띄게 살이 빠진 것이 화제에 오르자 김 여사는 “선거하면서 좀 그렇게 됐지 원래 날씬했다.”면서 “운동을 많이 하고 현미밥을 꼭꼭 씹다보니 소화가 잘 돼 살이 좀 빠지는 것 같다.”고 다이어트 비법을 소개했다.
<drake_kr> 호오?
<DarkCircle> drake_kr / 무려 "영부인"이 전하는 다이어트 비결 -ㅅ- ...
#ubuntu-ko 2011-09-02
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<hertune> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 금요일이군?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 금요일이네요
<bluedusk> 금요일이면 머하나요
<bluedusk> 내일도 출근 모레도 출근
<bluedusk> 그담날도 출근
<bluedusk> <<ㅑ
<drake_kr> bluedusk: 일반적인 회사에 다니시는군요
<yemharc> .....
<bluedusk> 넴
<yemharc> ........뭔가 일반론이 심각하게 왜곡당한걸 본거같은데요
<bluedusk>  어 어제 본거 링크해드릴까요?
<yemharc> ?
<bluedusk> oecd 국가 중 한국이 근로시간이 가장 높은데
<bluedusk> 거기에 한국 IT 근로시간은 넘사벽이..
<bluedusk> .........
<yemharc> 아, 그거 봤습니다 (...)
<yemharc> 친절하게 HiOSS에서 기사화를 해 주셨더군요
<yemharc> ...........3천시간이라 (...)
<yemharc> 그래도 연중무휴로 계산하면 하루 8시간이라는게 기적같습니다마는...........
<bluedusk> http://wikitree.co.kr/main/news_view.php?id=43868
<bluedusk> 이것과
<bluedusk> http://wikitree.co.kr/main/news_view.php?id=43830
<bluedusk> 이것을 같이보면
<bluedusk> ì°¸...
<yemharc> ........에휴
<DarkCircle> 연중무휴로 계산해도 하루 8시간이 넘죠 (...)
<DarkCircle> 아주 조금?
<DarkCircle>  ..
<DarkCircle> 월화수목금금금 인데요 (그것이 진리였쟎아요?)
<DarkCircle>  =3
<yemharc> 오오 MB타임 오오
<yemharc> drake_kr님
<yemharc> 혹시 이런 구문 본적 있으세요?
<yemharc> a |= b
<drake_kr> ㅇㅅㅇ?
<drake_kr> 파이프라인 연산이네요
<yemharc> ....왜 저는 써 본 기억이 없는걸까요
<drake_kr> 지금은 비트 연산을 하지 않으니까요
<drake_kr> a <<= b;
<drake_kr> 이런것도 잘 안 보이잖아요
<yemharc> 그야 그렇지요
<yemharc> 음...
<drake_kr> 하긴 이런것들이 모여서 약간 퍼포먼스를 내긴 한다는것 같긴 합니다만..
<drake_kr> 그건 정말 예전 이야기고..
<yemharc> 근데 그것이 실제로..............
<yemharc> 예전 위피게임 퍼블리싱 업체 한곳의 소스를 받아다 컨버팅해서 안드로이드 출시를 한다고 하는데 (이건 제가 안합니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ)
<drake_kr> 아니, 5년전만 하더라도 제가 오히려 '어셈은 좋아 퍼포먼스 짱' 이렇게 말하고 다녔었죠
<yemharc> 비트연산이 난무하고
<yemharc> 저 파이프가 난무하고...........
<yemharc> 그리고 버그도 난무하고 (.....)
<drake_kr> 바로 그겁니다
<drake_kr> 어셈이나 파이프라인 하면 버그 찾기가 좆같애요
<yemharc> 디버거 돌려도 버겁던데요 (...)
<drake_kr> 하! 지! 만!
<drake_kr> '나만 할 수 있다는게 중요한거죠.'
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 덕규님 흥한닷ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 아 점심먹고 왔더니
<bluedusk> 덥네요
<bluedusk> 근데 졸리운건..
<drake_kr> 오히려 어셈을 배워두는것도 괜찮을것 같다는 생각을 해요..
<drake_kr> 그게.. 리버싱 때문이 아니라, '회사 좆돼봐라' 라는식의? 뭐 그런?
<yemharc> 부잌ㅋ
<drake_kr> 제가 후배들한테 운동을 하라고 하는데
<drake_kr> 후배들 건강을 위해서라던가 야근할 체력을 기르기 위해서 따위가 아닙니다..
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 그럼 뭔가요?
<drake_kr> 부당한 일을 시키는 상사를 위협하기 위해서. 그러므로 복싱을 추천합니다.
<yemharc> 치고박고 싸우라는건 아니실테고
<yemharc> .........................
<yemharc> 진짭니까
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 동기는 그거겠고.. 앞에 두가지가 따라오잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이건 또 초월적인 의견.......
<yemharc> 아...........진짜 얘들 우쨔욬ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그 인터페이스로 걸고 넘어지는 팀
<yemharc> 이번에 새로 수정한걸 받아봤더니
<yemharc> 진짜 '원버튼 이동'만 바꿔놨어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 발의자로써도 식스팩이면 설득력 상승
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 안그래요?
<drake_kr> 아니면 저처럼 편하게 '정지혁' 스타일
<yemharc> 뭐어, 약간 어긋나긴 합니다만 최근에 '아름다움의 권력'이라는 멋진 책이 있었죠
<drake_kr> http://bemil.chosun.com/nbrd/bbs/view.html?b_bbs_id=10044&num=145866
<DarkCircle> 국방색 조끼 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 동계근무 나갈때 저거 입고 다녔는데 - -;
<hanbin973> 아니 아침부터 손석희의 시사집중에 그 피해자 대학생과의 인터뷰 나오더니 인터넷에서 고대 예기 밖에 없네요. 대체 오늘 무슨 일이 있었던거지 =.= 이 사건 자체는 터진지 꽤 오래되었을텐데 ??
<jinkuk> 있으신분
<jinkuk> 있나요
<jinkuk> 메일서버 구축 중인데 우분투 (리눅스 서버)에서
<jinkuk> 다 깐거 같은데 이 다음에 어떻게 하는 잘 안풀리네요.
<jinkuk> 인터넷에 찾아 보기도 했는디
<Seony> 도메인은 있으신거죠?
<yemharc> 으앜
<yemharc> 오늘은 칼퇴근할 [예정]
<jinkuk> 서버라서요
<jinkuk> 도메인 안샀는데
<jinkuk> 도메인 사야 하나요?
<yemharc> 서버구축과 도메인은 좀 별개입니다
<Seony> jinkuk, 그럼 잘 안푸린다는 건 무슨 얘기에요?
<yemharc> 쉽게 말하면 자동차 번호판이죠
<jinkuk> 그냥 따라 하는데 마지막에 안되서요
<jinkuk> -_-
<Seony> 그러니까 마지막이라는 게 어떤 작업이냐구요...
<jinkuk> 리눅스 초보자 입니다
<jinkuk> 아
<jinkuk> 잠시만요
<jinkuk> sudo chmod -R 700 /home 우분투사용자계정 /Maildir
<jinkuk> 여기까지 했어욧
<jinkuk> 서버만 있으면 되는게 아니구나
<jinkuk> 했어요
<Seony> 그리고 그 담은요?
<Seony> 그러니까, 안풀리는 작업을 알려달라구요...
<jinkuk> 이 다음에 거기서 보니깐 VMware
<jinkuk> 하라고 했는데
<jinkuk> 거기서 뭔지 모르겠어요
<yemharc> ...음
<Seony> 저도 대체 뭔말인지 모르겠는데요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 질문을 더 모르겠...
<jinkuk> http://magicpd.tistory.com/6
<Seony> 설명을 제대로 해주셔야 도움을 드리죠..
<jinkuk> 이거 보고 따라했는데
<jinkuk> 저거 권한 준거 까지 하고
<jinkuk> 그 다음에 뭔 말인지 몰라서요
<Seony> 이거 굉장히 잘만든 매뉴얼인데... 저도 이거 보고 메일서버 구축 수십번 해봤어요.
<yemharc> jinkuk: 지금 VMware에다 리눅스 설치하신건가요?
<Seony> vmware부분은, vmware를 안쓰시면 필요가 없는 거구요...
<jinkuk> 아.. 아뇨 윈두에요
<jinkuk> 그래서 그런가
<jinkuk> 그리고 지금 쓰고 있는 리눅스는 그거 GUI 그런거 안해놔서
<Seony> 그럼 공유기랑 윈도우랑 포트가 모두 열려있어야하는데...
<jinkuk> 맞나요?
<yemharc> 아니........VMware가 뭔지는 알고 계시는지?
<Seony> jinkuk: 서버구축은요, 윈도우에 vmware 깔아놓고 하면 제대로 안되는 게 99%에요.
<jinkuk> 아 ㅋㅋ
<jinkuk> 리눅스에 까는거에요 ?
<Seony> 아... 설명이 안되는구나... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> jinkuk: 처음부터 짚고 넘어가 보죠
<jinkuk> 네.
<yemharc> 컴퓨터 포맷하고 리눅스 설치하신거에요?
<jinkuk> 네
<jinkuk> 서버 컴퓨터에요
<yemharc> 그럼 윈도우가 아니라 그냥 리눅스죠?
<jinkuk> 네
<Seony> 그럼 다 된건데..
<yemharc> 그럼 일단 VMware라는 부분은 전혀 필요없습니다.
<jinkuk> 아
<jinkuk> ;;
<yemharc> 그걸 제외한 나머지를 하신거면 돌아가야 정상이구요
<jinkuk> 네 다 했어요
<yemharc> 그럼 끝이에요 (...)
<jinkuk> 아;;
<yemharc> 똑같이 따라했다면 그냥 돌아가고 있는겁니다
<jinkuk> 근데 그럼 메일 확인 어떻게 해요?
<Seony> 다른 계정으로 메일을 보내보세요.
<jinkuk> 보냈는데 어디서 확인 하는지 몰라서
<jinkuk> 보내는 것도 모르겠어요
<yemharc> 음
<Seony> 음... 서버구축 공부하실 단계가 아닌 거 같네요.
<yemharc> 그냥 네이버나 이런곳에 계정 있는걸...........이용하면 안되겠구나
<Seony> 질문이 꼬리에 꼬리를 물고 나오는데...
<yemharc> dhcp이신거 같고..
<jinkuk> 아 -_-
<jinkuk> 쉬운게 아니구나
<Seony> 결국 기초적인 부분부터 설명을 해야 이해가 가능하겠네요.
<jinkuk> 전 그냥 깔고 딱 하면 아 딱 하고 나오는줄 알아서
<jinkuk> 아.. 일단 공부 먼저 해야겠네요 그럼 ;
<Seony>   jinkuk, 서점에서 리눅스 책 하나 사셔서 보면서 공부하세요. 그게 제일 빠르고 쉬워요.
<yemharc> 그게 뭐....
<yemharc> 리눅스 만드는 사람들이 [그렇게 편해지게 하려고] 노력중이긴 하죠 (...)
<jinkuk> 네~ 하곤 있는데 어렵네요.
<jinkuk> ㅎㅎ
<jinkuk> 생소한 말도 많이 나오고 일단 페이지가 너무 많고
<jinkuk> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 막 따라해 보는것도 좋은 공부이긴 합니다만
<yemharc> 그것도 어느정도 순서를 지켜서........
<jinkuk> 네.` ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> chmod 어쩌구 하라는데 이 chmod가 뭔지 모르겠다
<yemharc> 이런 상황이면 사실 따라해도 헛거에요...
<Seony> 저 매뉴얼은 진짜 잘만든 매뉴얼이라, 수정할만한데가 없을정도구요... 문제는 매뉴얼 자체가 이해가 안되니, 결국 기초를 다져야죠...
<jinkuk> 그거 권한주는거요!
<jinkuk> 그렇네요 기본으로
<Seony> 미적분 설명하는데 방정식이 이해가 안되는 상황이랄까... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> jinkuk: 네, 그런 부분부터 공부하고 올라가는겁니다
<yemharc> 예를들면 기초를 다져두면요
<jinkuk> 네.
<yemharc>  /etc/postfix.conf 파일을 수정하라고 했는데, 꼭 메일서버뿐만 아니라
<yemharc> 대부분의 [설정파일]들은 /etc 폴더 아래에 들어가죠
<jinkuk> 네.
<yemharc> 이건 아주 간단하게 리눅스 폴더 구조를 설명하는 부분만 한번 읽어봐도 나중에 뭘 하든 도움이 되는 부분이죠
<yemharc> 그 외에도 메일서버라는데 smtp는 뭐고 imap는 뭐고
<yemharc> 자세한건 몰라도 대체 이걸 내가 왜 설치하는지, 설치하면 얘가 무슨 일을 하는건지
<yemharc> 이런걸 미리 알아두고 하면 배우기 더 쉽습니다
<jinkuk> 아.. 감사합니다~
<Seony> jinkuk: 꼭 책 하나 사셔서 보세요. 그게 제일 빠르고 쉬워요
<yemharc> 일단 목표를 설정하고 (예를 들면 웹서버 구축하자!)
<Seony> 책 한권 사서 두고두고 볼만하거든요... 나중에 해깔릴 때 도움도 되고...
<jinkuk> 네^^ 감사합니다
<yemharc> 기반 지식을 다지고 (웹서버는 어떤 프로그램이 쓰이고, 그걸 사용하려면 어떻게 설치하고)
<yemharc> 실전에 들어가고 (설치하고 설정 따라해보고)
<yemharc> 요정도 단계만 차근차근 밟아보세요
<jinkuk> 네~
<yemharc> 아, 그리고
<cartes9> Seony, 어떤 메뉴얼이
<yemharc> "명령어 그런것도 몰라" 이러면서 무시하는 종자는 그냥 무시하세요
<cartes9> 진짜 잘만든 메뉴얼이에요?
<yemharc> 그런건 찾으면 다 나옵니다
<yemharc> cartes9: http://magicpd.tistory.com/6
<yemharc> 요거요
<jinkuk> 네?
<jinkuk>  "명령어 그런것도 몰라" 이러면서 무시하는 종자는 그냥 무시하세요
<jinkuk> 이게 뭔 말이래요?
<yemharc> 어 그러니까
<Seony> cartes9: 저 매뉴얼은, 명령어만 copy&paste해도 될정도... 제가 저거 보고 3년 동안 메일구축 여러 대씩 했어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아까 그 메뉴얼 보면 touch 어쩌구... 근데 touch가 뭔지 몰라서 물어봤더니 "그런것도 모르냐? 난 아는데.." 이런사람들요
<jinkuk> 아 제가 누구한테 물어 봤을때
<yemharc> .....종종 있습니다
<jinkuk> 아
<yemharc> 그런거 어차피 찾으면 다 나옵니다
<yemharc> 모른다고 해서 문제될거 하나 없어요
<jinkuk> 저부터 안그러 도록 일단.. ;
<jinkuk> 네
<cartes9> 아 오랜만에 리눅스의 세계와 접함을 가지네요;
<jinkuk> 신기한거 같아요.
<jinkuk> 어떻게 하게 되서 접하게 됬는데 이거 때문은 아니 더라도 다른 것에도 관심 생기고
<jinkuk> 막 이것 저것 해보고
<Seony> kkb110: 안녕하세요. 그 동네 요즘 괜찮아요?
<cartes9> imsu님 안녕하세요
<cartes9> 저 23인치 DELL 모니터 샀어용.. 호호
<jinkuk> 23인치면
<jinkuk> 큰거죠?
<jinkuk> 노트북이 13인치니깐
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> cartes9, 오랜만이에요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony, 한국은 지금 무지 덥습니다 짜증 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<imsu> 늦더위 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<cartes9> 네넵 안녕하세요
<Seony> imsu: 여긴 열라 시원해. 바람에 날아갈 거 같아 ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 부모님이 싸우셔서
<imsu> 아;; 부럽다 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 마음이 평화롭지가 않네요
<cartes9> 아휴
<imsu> cartes9, ??
<jinkuk> http://newsplus.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2011/09/01/2011090100712.html
<kkb110> Seony, 네 별일 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<jinkuk> 헐
<jinkuk> 암을 죽이는 바이러스가 발명 되었다고 하네요.
<imsu> 오 정말요?
<jinkuk> 저기 링크요
<imsu> 멋지네
<imsu> 확인했습니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 다만;; 혹성탈출같은 경우가 아니길 바랍니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 대단한 의학적 발전이네요 ㅎㅎ
<jinkuk> ㅎㅎ
<jinkuk> 링크 떠온 곳에선
<imsu> 이런 훌륭한 기술은 특허법에 묶여서 사장되질 않길 ㅎㅎ
<jinkuk> 나는 전설이다 라고 써있었어요
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kkb110> 예전엔 저런거 보면 오~ 하고 말았는데
<jinkuk> 윌스미스가 나온다나.
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다.
<kkb110> 요새는 돈생각이 먼저나네요
<imsu> 실제로 소유의 역습이라는 책에서는 암치료에 탁월한 발명품이 특허법 때문에 사장되었다는 얘기가 있더군요
<imsu> 인간의 게놈 프로젝트도 공개된 배경도 다;;거기 있다던데;; 흠흠
<imsu> 우리나라는 아직 특허가 많이 없낭 ㅎㅎ
<jinkuk> 오 그 책 재밌나요?
<Seony> 구글맵이 유료가 되는군요...
<Seony> 물론 기업용입니다만... 구글이 서서히 본색을...
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<lexlove2> 퇴근합니당....(하루에 요말 한마디 하고 사라지네요 ㅋ)
<drake_kr> 에효
<drake_kr> cartes 보는것도 짜증나네 이제
<hacking_u> 흠흠;;;
<lexlove2> 안녕하세요~
<drake_kr> 역시 테란은 핵을 써야
#ubuntu-ko 2011-09-03
<yi> 안녕하세요
<yi> 아무도 안계신갇요
<yi> 안녕하세요~~
<drake_kr> 네 아무도 없어요
<yi> 드라케님
<drake_kr> ?
<yi> 게시판에 글남겼어요
<yi> yistee 예요
<yi> 타블렛 대여할 만한 곳 없을까요
<yi> '타블렛 사용해 보고 싶다...'
<drake_kr> wacom 타블렛이요?
<drake_kr> cintiq 21ux 같은것?
<yi> 아무거나요ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> grapphire 같은건 디자이너 하는 친구 있으면 사무실에 놀러가면 종종 보실수 있을텐데..
<yi> 검색해보니 화면 해상도에 맞게 골라야 한데요
<drake_kr> 디자이너들은 보통.. 타블렛 여러개 있어요
<drake_kr> 구형 하나 달라고 하세요
<drake_kr> 처치곤란한것들 많을텐데
<yi> 네..
<drake_kr> 뭐.. 저야 구형 다 친구들 주고 전 21ux 쓰고있어요
<yi> 홀.. 연락끊었는데..
<yi> 웹툰 그리던 아이가 있었거든요
<drake_kr> 고전적인 방식으로 그리는 분들도 많아서..
<drake_kr> 웹툰이면 스케치 > 스캔 > 채색 방식으로 작업하는 분들도 많아요
<yi> 홀..집에 고장난 복합기도 복구해야 겠어요
<yi> 케논인데..
<yi> 웹디자인하고 크로스오버하면 재밌을지..
<yi> 뭔가 새로운게 하고 싶어서요
<drake_kr> 음
<yi> 연락을 해봐야 겠어요 ㅜㅜ
<yi> 그누보드를 사용하거든요..ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 음?
<drake_kr> gnuboard 좋죠
<yi> 원래 디자인 전공했는데 웹디자인이 지루해서 손놓고 있어요..
<drake_kr> 오 저도 디자인쪽 전공 ㅋ
<yi> 김프 조합으로 해봤는데.. 김프가 손에 안익어서..
<yi> 오오..
<yi> 뛰어난건 아니고요 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 빌어먹을 수학
<yi> ??
<drake_kr> 전공시간 죄다 수학이던데요
<yi> 혹시 디자인 전공하신게
<yi> 프로그래밍 디자인 전공 아니신가요
<drake_kr> 아뇨 캐릭터 애니메이션이에요
<yi> 캐릭터면 일러스트 배우셨을 거 같은데..당황
<drake_kr> 일러스트는 거의 안 했어요
<yi> 일러스트레이터 연동해서 수작업 많이 하잔아요
<drake_kr> 2학년부터 컴터 만지던데요
<yi> 네
<yi> 전 수학은 아무것도 안배웠어요
<drake_kr> 으잌
<yi> 정신교육만 많이 하더라고요..
<drake_kr> 아 그래서 디자이너들도 요즘 애들이 이모냥인가.. -ㅅ-;;
<yi> 매슬로우의 욕구 5단계설 부터 프리젠테이션 방법등
<drake_kr> 왜 벡터를 모르나 했어요
<yi> ......
<yi> 벡터맨은 왜요
<yi> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 펩시맨은 왜요
<yi> ㅜㅜ
<yi> 벡터 가르쳐 주긴 했는데 자세히 안가르쳐 주었어요
<yi> 산업기사에서 수학적 개념이 안나와요 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 저희쪽이야 3D가 뜨고있는 시절이라..
<drake_kr> maya나 3dmax의 기반 지식만 1년 배웠어요
<yi> 좋은 교수님이셨네요
<yi> 아무튼 연락을 해보아야 겠어요
<yi> 미술하고 크로스오버를 해보면 재미있을지..
<yi> 기계적인 복잡함에 질려버릴지
<yi> 말씀 들어주셔서 감사했습니다
<drake_kr> 미술이 훨씬 복잡하죠
<drake_kr> 아니 미묘 <
<yi> 맞선을 보는 과정인 것 같아요...
<yi> 도망가야겠어요
<yi> 감사했습니다 =3==3
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 네
<jincreator> 오늘 처음 성묘갔네요.
<drake_kr> usb 또 받아와야것음
<jincreator> ^^;
<drake_kr> 나가사끼짬뽕 맛있을려나
<kolbe> 꼬꼬면보다 맛있다는 사람들도 있더라구요
<drake_kr> jincreator: 성묘는 어땠수
<drake_kr> 음 꼬꼬면이 뭐지..
<drake_kr> 웬지 계란을 넣으면 별로일거같다는 생각이 드는데..
<jincreator> 그냥 땡볕에서 몇시간 풀 정리하고 끝났죠, 뭐.
<kolbe> 이경규가 선전한 요새 많이 팔리는 라면인데요 국물이 닭국물이라 특이해요
<drake_kr> 오
<drake_kr> 짜겠군요
<kolbe> 약간 칼칼하다고 할까요?
<drake_kr> 칼칼하다 == 짜다
<drake_kr> 얼큰하다 == 짜다
<kolbe> 네...
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<kolbe> 드레이크님 담에 뵐때 꼬꼬면 사드릴께요 뭐좀 여쭤봐두 될까요? ㅋㅋ
<kolbe> 제가 avr 작업환경을 리눅스로 옮기려구 하는데요$ avrdude -c avrispmkII -P usb -p m128 -F -u -t avrdude: usb_open(): cannot read serial number "error sending control message: Operation not permitted" avrdude: usb_open(): cannot read product name "error sending control message: Operation not permitted" avrdude: usbdev_open(): error setting configuration 1: could not set config 1: Operation not permitted avrdude: usb
<kolbe> 요런 메세지가 뜨면 usb 드라이버가 안잡힌거죠?
<jincreator> 앞에 sudo를 붙여도 그런가요? ==3
<drake_kr> 앞에 sudo를 붙여도 그런가요? (2)
<kolbe> ....
<kolbe> 쓰니까 다르게 뜨네요...avrdude: stk500v2_command(): command failed avrdude: stk500v2_command(): unknown status 0xc9 avrdude: stk500v2_program_enable(): cannot get connection status avrdude: initialization failed, rc=-1 avrdude: AVR device initialized and ready to accept instructions avrdude: Device signature = 0x000000 avrdude: Yikes!  Invalid device signature. avrdude: Expected signature for ATMEGA128 is 1E 97 02
<kolbe> 요거 좀더 해봐야 겠네요 감사합니다....
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 묻어가기 성공
<jincreator> ^^;
<kolbe> 제가 부산가서 말썽부리고 튀어서 이거 완성해서 유명환님 찾아갈려구요;;
<drake_kr> 명환형님도 참
<drake_kr> 손안대고 코풀기의 달인이시네
<kolbe> 어째든 감사합니다. 다되면 부산에서 배운 촬영기술로 녹음해서 올릴려구요 ㅋㅋ
<kolbe> 비밀로해주세요 꼬꼬면 사드릴꼐요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 참고로 irc는 로그 남아서 구글링되는 거 아시죠?
<drake_kr> 나가사키라면 짜네요
<kolbe> 그런가여
<kolbe> ...
<drake_kr> jincreator: 어차피 명환형님 irc 안함
<jincreator> 사실 irc 로그 뒤지는 사람도 거의 없습니다.
<kolbe> 페북만 하셔도 시간 없으실듯
<drake_kr> 헐..
<drake_kr> 이거 좀 거시기허네
<drake_kr> http://cartes9.com/blog/tag/%EA%B0%9C%EC%94%A8%EB%B0%9C
<drake_kr> 아 진짜 좀 패고싶은 마음이 드네요
<kolbe> ㅋㅋ
<Snowy> ?
<jincreator> ??
<alisol> 고마운 매지구름님
<jincreator> 그분 irc에도 가끔 들어오십니다.
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 장민철이 프로토스 졸라잘하네
<wing4981> 안녕하세요~ㅎ
<bundo> 하
<bundo>  헉   타 자이 상하 네... ㅎ
<ndsin> 키보드 교체 ㄱㄱ
<bundo> 이번 엔 입력 기문제
<bundo> 임
<bundo> 끝 말안 쳐주 고 안따 락가 게패 치했더니...
<bundo> 뜨어쓰 기 이상해졌 심ㅠ,. ㅠ
<bundo> wing4981 v페 북 카톡 친구고 그리 고  미투데이 도친구할까 요?
<wing4981> 미투는 접은지  오래 됐는데   트위터때문에.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 네이버  본사 가보고 미투가 네이버 꺼라는 거 알았죠 ! ㅎ ㅎ~
<wing4981> 전 미투데이 홈페이지 가보고 나서 알았어요 ㅋㅋ
<wing4981> 미투데이 지금도 사람들 많이 하나요???  초창기엔 사람들이 무지 많이 하던데 ㅎㅎ
<bundo>  전  계정없습니다. 하려면 딴이 계정으로....
<wing4981> 아 그렇군요 ~
<wing4981> 전 자러 가보겠습니다아 ㅎㅎ   안녕히 계세요~!
<bundo> 그것 이 알고싶 다 봐야지....
<bundo> 스페이 스이상상황...
<bundo> dma  음 이거 원  엥 dma  음 이거원 잘되네
<bundo> uim 으로입력중
<bundo> 잘되는 군요 .. .
<hacking_u> 무언가 띄어쓰기가 이상...
<hacking_u> exit
<hacking_u> 아 자꾸 IRC에서 콘솔처럼 exit입력하는 버릇이;;;
<drake_kr> 읭
<hacking_u> drake_kr, 만약에 gpl 프로그램의 소스를 다운로드 할 수 있도록 아무 데도 해 놓지를 않았다면 어떻게 될까요
<drake_kr> 그럼 프로그램은 어디서 받아요?
<hacking_u> 프로그램 실행파일만 제공할 경우요;
<jincreator> gpl은 꼭 소스를 다운로드하게 할 필요는 없음. 회사에 연락해서 얻는 등 받을 수 있게만 하면 상관 없는 것으로 알고 있음
<drake_kr> 흠..
<hacking_u> oss 대회 참가자들 소스 중 참고할 게 있는데, 소스 파일을 oss측에 공개해야 하는데 소스 다운로드에 등록해둔 파일에 소스가 없어요
<hacking_u> jincreator, 꼬꼬마 소스 없음.
<hacking_u> jincreator, 소스 받아보니 JAR밖에 없네.
<hacking_u> jincreator, 열어보니 죄다 클래스파일이고 java소스파일은 없음.
<drake_kr> 그거 gpl 라이센스 등록은 했나..
<drake_kr> 아마 그런건 굳이 신경쓰지 않아도 될듯한데
<drake_kr> 라이센스 등록을 하지 않았다 -> 마음껏 가져다 써도 어떻게 할 수 없다
<hacking_u> GPL이던데요
<hacking_u> OSS측에서 너무 어중간하게 해 놓은건지....
<hacking_u> 수상작의 소스코드는 각 출품작이 규정하는 라이센스 정책에 따라 공개되어야 한다고 되어 있는데
<drake_kr> gpl은 개발자를 보호해주는 정책
<hacking_u> OSS 홈페이지 수상작 게시물에는 '소스 다운로드'라고 해놓고;;;;
<drake_kr> 그리고 lgpl이라면 굳이 코드 공개는 하지 않아도 됨..
<hacking_u> GPL 2.0입니다
<hacking_u> 연락처도 없다는....
<drake_kr> oss 페이지쪽에 연락하면 뭐래요
<drake_kr> 알아서 하라능건가
<hacking_u> 그래서 월요일쯤에 전화해보려고요
<hacking_u> 그리고 다행인점은
<hacking_u> 실제 사용하고자 하는 '사전 파일'은 jar 파일 안에 텍스트 형식으로 있어서 뭐....
<hacking_u> 큰 문제는 없는데 그저 어이가 없어서요;;;;
<hacking_u> LGPL도 아닌데 다운로드 페이지에서 라이브러리하고 사전 데이터만 있달까...
<drake_kr> 흐음
<hacking_u> 아 게다가 라이브러리 페이지는 안 열려요
<hacking_u> 물론
<drake_kr> 그럼 jar 파일로 따로 만들어서 소스공개를 하면 되겠네
<hacking_u> 다운로드 링크는 있어요
<drake_kr> 괜히 그렇게 하다가 선수 뺏긴 사례도 많더라고
<hacking_u> 선수 뺏기다뇨?
<drake_kr> 공헌자에 이름이 들어가는것 하나 때문에 그지랄을 하는건데
<drake_kr> 굳이 어플만 공개하고 이름을 알리나 싶었더니 누군가 gpl로 공개
<hacking_u> 네
<hacking_u> 음??
<hacking_u> 무슨 말씀;;;;
<drake_kr> 그렇게 되면 이름만 공개한 사람은 묻히기 마련
<hacking_u> 음?
<drake_kr> 음?
<hacking_u> GPL 2.0이라고 해 놓고 소스 접근 방법이 나와 있지 않은, 바이너리만 제공되는 프로젝트인데 그거하고 약간 상황이 다르지 않나요;
<drake_kr> 그러니까
<drake_kr> gpl 이라고 해놓고 공개 안 하면 라이센스를 볼 방법이 없잖수
<drake_kr> 코드를 공개 안한다는건 라이센스에 대한 포기 -ㅅ-나 마찬가지지
<hacking_u> 아... 그렇군요;
<hacking_u> 근데 코드가 없잔...
<drake_kr> 긍게.
<hacking_u> 쩝...
<hacking_u> 여하간 협회측에 문의좀 해 봐야겠네요 내일 모레쯤.
<hacking_u> 저는 자야겠습니다.
<hacking_u> drake_kr, 안녕히주무세요!
<hacking_u> 안녕히주무세요 여러분 =_=
#ubuntu-ko 2011-09-04
<cartes9> Seony 님 안녕하세요 :)
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<hanbin973> 파이어폭스는 DB 최적화만 달려줘도 속도가 2배 되는거 같네 =.= 체감 죽인다
<Seony> 휴일이라 그런지 조용하네요
<jincreator> 정말 7시간동안 한 마디도 없었군요.
<hacking_u> 헐... 12명뿐이라니....
<DarkCircle> jincreator 벅벅
<DarkCircle> 내일은 센터 비나요?
#ubuntu-ko 2012-08-27
<drakekr> 결국 삼성코드 리버스중..
<cai_> drakekr: 오오 ㅎㅎ 어떤거 하세요?
<drakekr> mhl이요
<cai_> 흠.. 프로토콜 분석중이신건가요?
<drakekr> 아뇨
<drakekr> tv-out 코드분석이요
<drakekr> 안된다고 하는데 지들이 배포하는 앱에서는 되는거..
<cai_> 아하
<cai_> 제가 이쪽은 전혀 몰라서 ^^; 앱이라면 모바일앱인가요?
<drakekr> 네
<drakekr> 하드웨어제어권을 받아야 하는데 삼성측에 문의할때마다 '그거 원래안됨ㅋ' 라는 답변만 받네요
<drakekr> 빡쳐서 리버스중이요~
<cai_> 음.. 어느 모바일 os 앱 리버스 중이세요?
<cai_> Seony: 안녕하세요 ^^
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<cai_> drakekr: ㅎㅎ글구 앱 이름이 먼가요?
<Seony> cai_: Expendable 2 보고왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<drakekr> videoplayer요
<drakekr> 삼성이면 android죠..
<cai_> Seony: 오호
<Seony> 기대했던 것만큼은 아니네요..
<cai_> 아 그렇군요
<cai_> 하긴-_-;
<cai_> 흐음 안드로이드 폰이 지금 없어서 앱을 빼내질 못하겠군여;;킁
<drakekr> 중요한건 다 숨겨놓고 무슨 오픈소스라는건지..
<drakekr> 그렇다고 그게 숨겨지는것도 아니면서 -.-
<cai_> 아..마켓에서 받는 앱이 아닌가보네요;
<drakekr> 네 기본앱요
<cai_> 흠흠 ㅋㅋ 자막은 따로 native library를 쓰네요;
<cai_> 앱자체에 MHL 관련 부분이 있나요?
<cai_> 쓱봐서는 여기엔 없어보이는데... 물론 인터넷에서 랜덤하게 받은 videoplayer 라서 없을지도 -_-ㅋㅋ
<cai_> 음 일단 내일은 일찍 일어나야하니.. 자러가보겠슴니당 ㅋㅋ
<cai_> 리버싱은 항상 재밌는거 같아여 ㅋㅋ 화이팅하시길
<xorox90> 어떤 리눅스 배포판을 사용하시나요? 1. 우분투 순정 2. 루분투 3. 민트 4. CentOS 5. 기타 ...
<suapapa> 우분투 + openbox
<drakekr> lenny debian
<drakekr> 아 squeeze로 업그레이드 했구나 암튼 squeeze debian for ppc요
<popeye92> cai_, 안 주무셔? 일요일밤을 불태우고 있구나
<razGon_web> xorox90: 우분투서버+그놈클래식요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 태풍때문에 난리네요.
<samahui> 서울은 저녁늦게 부터 영향권이라는데 벌써부터 후끈한 바람이 점점 강해지고 있네요
<samahui> 태풍피해 없도록 다들 준비 잘하세요. 집 유리에는 젖은 신문지를 붙여주면 잘 깨지지 않는다네요.
<Seony> 서울까지 올라왔나요?
<samahui> 아니요
<samahui> 아직 안왔구요
<samahui> 저녁부터 영향권이고 새벽쯤 올라온다네요
<Seony> 저녁이면... 조금 있으면 영향을 받겠군요...
<samahui> 칼퇴근이 진리인거 같습니다... 전 야근 ㅎㅎ;; 집이 걱정이네요
<Seony> 울나라 이번에 무디스 신용평가등급 올랐네요..
<samahui> 금융주 가지신분들은 주식재미좀 있었겠네요
<oming> 태풍 조심하세용~~ 대비철저~~
<oming> 한아얄씨 접속자가 왜이렇게 적지...
<autowiz_> 태풍 때문이야~ 태풍 때문이야~
<oming> ... 태풍때문에 IRC사용자들도,, 모두 날라갔군요.. 여긴 아직 태풍 안와서 남아있는건가....
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 저는 내일 휴가갑니다. 그동안 IRC의 평화를 잘 지켜주세요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 오오
<autowiz_> 내일은 새벽부터 출근해버려량겠어요
<yemharc> 전 오늘부터 백수입니다. IRC의 평화는 제가............어? 왠지 눈물이.......
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 무슨 일 있으면 iMessage 주세요
<autowiz_> 울지마세요 가는일이 있으면 오는일도 있겠지요...
<yemharc> 네 :)
<autowiz_> 내일 출근에는 반바지도 하나 챙겨가야할듯
<yemharc> 내일 태풍 제대로 경고 뜨네요. 출근하시는 분들 조심하시길
<autowiz_> 출근하다가 산재로 일주일정도 입원하는사람 종종 나올지도...
<yemharc> 학교들도 꽤 많이 휴고하더라구요
<yemharc> 휴교*
<autowiz_> 출근할때 전자제품은 비닐봉지 포장 해야할듯 .. 내일 퇴근시간에 완전 비바람 맞으면서 올거 같은 느낌...
<yemharc> gma
<yemharc> 13인치 레티나북 루머가 슬슬 나오네요
<yemharc> 패널 양산중인게 확인돼었다......라고 하네요
<yemharc> 약속 있어서 나가보겠습니다
<yemharc> 다들 내일 태풍 조심하세요 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요ㅎ 개학관계로 몇일 접속을 잘 못 했었네요ㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 곰탱군.. 태풍이 오고있다.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> Typoon is coming~
<razGon_Xch> 광주는 엄청난 바람이 불고 있습니다. ㅎ
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 그러게말입니다ㅠㅠ 휴교했으면조켓어요!
<razGon_Xch> 워드프레스 공부해야 되는데.
<razGon_Xch> 엥? 휴교아니였나?
<razGon_Xch> 나는 그럼에도 불구하고 출근해야되.
<JSTae76> 아니에요ㅠㅠ 정상등교ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<razGon_Xch> 역시.. 그학교 교장선생님께서 심지가 있으시군!
<razGon_Xch> 어쩌면 정부의 음모를 알고 잇으시는 분일수도.ㅎ
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> '2.0GHz Dual-Core Intel Core i7 (Max 3.2GHz) VS 2.9GHz Dual-Core Intel Core i7 (Max 3.6GHz)'
<JSTae76> 흠..차이가많이나려나..
<JSTae76> 난 왜 프로가 에어보다 견적이 더 싸지
<JSTae76> 3년 (1년 추가도 가능ㅋㅋㅋ)정도만 생각하고 있는데..
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> razGon_Xch, 내일 휴가갑니다. 그동안 IRC를 부탁드려요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ^^; 잘다녀오세요~~~
<razGon_Xch> 알로하~!!
<JSTae76> Seony, 잘다녀오세요ㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 저랑 Facebook 친구하실분 없으신가요ㅎㅎ?
<JSTae76> 'https://www.facebook.com/seongtae.jeong.902' << 욜로 들어가시면 친추하실수있어욯!
<oming> dk...
<oming> 아... 태풍와서 그런가,, 컴퓨터도 맛이가네요 ㅠㅠ
<oming> 뒷구멍으로 윈도우7 설치했더니.. 운영체제가 뻑갔네요 ㅠㅠ 복원도 안되고 미치겠군..
<DoA> 안녕하세요
<am0c> 안녕하세용~
<DoA> 이번에 리눅스를 들고 인터넷이 안되는 곳으로 들어가 오랜기간 지내려 합니다.
<DoA> 리눅스야 그냥 cd로 가져가면 되지만
<DoA> 리눅스에 설치하는 파일들은 이제껏 소프트웨어 센터등을 사용해서
<DoA> 받았는데 설치파일로 가져 갈 수 있을지 질문드립니다.
<DoA> gcc나 apm등 이제껏 그냥 커맨드 한 줄 쓰면 받아서 업글까지 해줬는데
<DoA> 파일로 찾으려면 어떻게 해야할지 모르겠습니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2012-08-28
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 광주 장난 아닙니다.
<razGon_web> 서니님은 하와이에서 멋진휴가...
<razGon_web> 어디로 가셨으려나?
<razGon_web> 비와 바람. 간판은 떨어지고 난리 가 아닙니다. !
<razGon_web> 제 의원도 수해 입었습니다. 진료실안으로 물이 스며들었습니다.
<razGon_web> 오늘은 환자도 없으니 그냥 워드프레스 공부.
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<drakekr> 헐
<drakekr> 다들 kmug로 갔나 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> ?
<razGon_web> kmug?
<razGon_web> 무슨일이 있나요?
<razGon_web> 저는 태풍땜에 정전도 있었습니다.
<razGon_web> drakekr: 진료중입니다^^;
<drakekr> 아 seony님과 yemharc가 안보이길래요
<razGon_web> drakekr: seony님 휴가입니다.
<Eugene_Work> hi
<drakekr> low
<Eugene_Work> middle
<drakekr> single
<Eugene_Work> you win !!
<drakekr> thank you
<xorox90> 혹시 우분투 한글키 누르면 허드가 나오는데 이거 어떻게 할 방법 없나요?
<drakekr> ccsm에서 unity쪽 키배열 바꿀수 있군요
<xorox90> 혹시 부팅될때마다 스크립트 실행되게 할 수 있나요? 되도록이면 스크립트가 늦게 실행됬으면 좋겠습니다 안그러면 이후 스크립트에 의해 자꾸 덮여써지네요..
<drakekr> 11.04 이상이면..
<xorox90> 네..
<xorox90> 제가 12.10이라서 메뉴단추에 스타트업 프로그램 이런게 없네요 ㅜㅜ
<drakekr> upstart쪽을 보셔야 할텐데..
<drakekr> 그 미만이면 sysvinit이고요
<drakekr> 아, gui쪽은 저도 잘 모릅니다 -ㅅ-
<xorox90> 아...이게 사실 x윈도우 이후에 되야해서 ㅜㅜ
<xorox90> 어쩄든 답변 감사드립니다 ㅜㅜ.....
<drakekr> crontab을 써보시는건?
<xorox90> 아 함 찾아보겠습니다 감사합니다^^..
<xorox90> 아 ccsm이 답이네요 여기서 그냥 alt키를 없어버리면 되겠군요..
<xorox90> ccsm 이거 되게 좋은데 왜 기본으로 안깔려있지 ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<oming> usb 부팅시디를 만드는데.. 잘되다가 자꾸 멈춰요.. 도와주세요 ㅠ
<autowiz03> 집 컴으로 원격이 안되서 무슨 문제일까 했었는데
<autowiz03> 집에와서보니 창가쪽에 있는 콘센트를 전부 뽑고 나갔더라는... 공유기가 꺼져있었네요...
<autowiz03> 완전 인제라는... 아흑
<markers> 안녕하세요
<markers> 누구 계시는분 있나요?
<drakekr> 네
<markers> 드레이크님 계셧네요
<drakekr> 이제 슬슬 퉤근해야죠
<markers> 혹시 윈도우에 리눅스 설치할때 멀티부팅할려고 하는데 리눅스 설치후에 재부팅 하니깐 선택창이 안뜨는데 이유가 무엇인지 아시나요 -_-? 이번에 노북에 리눅스 설치할려고 했더니
<drakekr> /etc/grub 이던가
<drakekr> 거기 안에 설정파일이 있어요
<markers> 재부팅 하니깐 그냥 윈도로 뜨는데 흠;;
<markers> 네네
<drakekr> 거기서 아마 timeout이 설정돼있을건데
<markers> 흠;;
<markers> 이거 설치한 리눅스 영역으로 접근을 못하는데 =_=;;;
<drakekr> 0으로 돼있는 경우가 가끔 있던데
<drakekr> livecd는 폼인가요 ㅋ
<drakekr> 그리고 전 아싸리 리눅스 전용 usb를 만드는게 좋다고 생각해요
<drakekr> 요새 32기가짜리도 뭐 얼마 안 하니까
<drakekr> 멀티부팅하다가 윈도우까지 좆되면 방법없잖아요 ㅋ
<markers> 전용 usb라고 하시면?
<drakekr> 그냥 32기가 꼽으면 리눅스 머신이 되는거죠
<drakekr> 32기가짜리에다가 리눅스 설치요
<drakekr> 컴터는 그냥 윈도우로 쓰시고
<drakekr> USB에다가 리눅스 설치해서 부팅할때 USB부팅만 해주면 네이티브 우분투 되는거잖아요
<markers> usb가 32기가요 'ㅅ'? 헐?
<drakekr> 32기가 해봤자 2만원도 안 하네요
<drakekr> 64기가도 3만원대
<drakekr> 물론 SSD같은것보다 속도는 떨어지겠지만
<markers> 4기가 짤 usb 쓰고 있어서 ~_~
<drakekr> 4기가에 우분투 돌리기엔 좀 작구요
<markers> 음 /etc/default/grub 이라는 파일을 찾긴 햇는데 타임아웃이 10으로 설정되어있네요 보니
<drakekr> 노트붘에다가 설치하시려고 하시는거죠?
<markers> 근데 왜 안 뜨는거지 -_-;
<markers> ㅇㅇ
<markers> 저번에 데탑때 햇던 경험으로 같은 방법으로 해서 설치를 했는데 재부팅하니 선택창이 안떠서 -_-;
<drakekr> 나온지 1년 안된거? 한 5~70만원 사이?
<markers> 놋북이요?
<drakekr> 네
<markers> 나온지는 얼마나 됏는지 모르겟고 산지는 1~2년 됏어요 가격대도 비슷함
<drakekr> 음
<drakekr> efi인가 뭔가때문에 설치 안되는 경우도 많다고 하네요
<drakekr> efi인가 uefi인가
<markers> 음?;;
<drakekr> 오.. 그래서 grub-efi라는게 나왔넹.
<drakekr> efi때문에 그럴수도 있어요
<drakekr> 아마 90% 확률로 그거일거 같은데..
<markers> 검색하니 다영어네 헐퀴..
<drakekr> 그냥
<drakekr> 윈도우 깔아쓰시고 usb에다가 설치해요 ㅋㅋ
<drakekr> 전 멀티부팅 비추요
<markers> ~_~;;
<markers> usb에 설치한다는거 자체를 어떻게 하는지도 몰라서 일단 아는대로 할려고는 하는데 음;; 선택창이 안뜨니
<drakekr> usb를 두개 꼽구요
<drakekr> 하나에다가 설치usb 만들어넣고 하나는 빈거 넣고
<drakekr> 아, 처음에 바이오스에서 하드 빼구요
<drakekr> 설치usb 빈usb 넣고 부팅해서 그냥 하드에 깔듯이 깔면 돼요
<drakekr> 그리고 부팅할때 usb우선으로 해놓고
<drakekr> usb꼽고 부팅하면 우분투 / 빼고 부팅하면 윈도우
<drakekr> 어려운가요 ㅋㅋ
<markers> 외계어 듣는 느낌....;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
<drakekr> ....
<markers> 아무튼 감사합니다 일단 선택창 띄우는거부터 찾아보고 안되면 그쪽방향으로 가볼게용 ~_~;;
<markers> 저 혹시 grub 부트로더를 리눅스 설치 하는 파티션에 설치하는게 아니라 하드디스크 전체 영역에 설치해야되나요?
<drakekr> mbr이요
<drakekr> 그게 또 gpt면 골치아파지니 그냥 usb에 쓰시라는 말씀을 드린거구요..
<markers> 검색을 하니깐 grub이 알아서 mbr에 설치된다고 다들 그러셔서 'ㅁ';;
<drakekr> 일단 먼저 백업.. 하시고 여러 시도를 해보시는게 좋을듯요..
<markers> 흠;;
<markers> 네에 ㅠ
<markers> 어떻게 할때마다 다르지 ㅎㅎ;;
<drakekr> 윈도우 한 서너번 깐다 생각하시고 ㄱ-
<drakekr> 전 그래서 걍 usb에 설치..
<drakekr> ssd를 사기엔 또 너무 빡세고 ㅋㅋ
<markers> 보통 부팅 설정이 /boot 밑에 있는 grub 파일에 있는거죠?
<drakekr> 아뇨 제가
<drakekr> /etc/grub 말씀드렸는데요
<drakekr> /boot/grub/grub.cfg는 설정 바꾸지 말라고 써있어요
<markers> ㅇ,ㅁ
<markers> ㅇㅇㅇ
<markers> 잉 왜 안 적히지
<markers> 흠 /etc/grub/.d 미테 파일이 많이 잇네요
<drakekr> 퉤근합니다
<imsu> drake_cli: 계십니까? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 밤이 늦어서 그런지 자리 지키고 계시는 분이 없는듯 하군요
<samahui> 태풍이 거의 지나갔는지 서울은 바람이 점점 약해지네요
<DarkCircle> jincreator, [도움!]
<jincreator> DarkCircle: ?
<DarkCircle> 함수랑 명령어에 붙는 옵션에 대해서 보면
<DarkCircle> argument랑 parameter 두가지 용어를 쓰쟎아요?
<jincreator> 혹시 차이를 물으시는 거?
<DarkCircle> 인자랑 매개변수라는 용어가 어떻게 바인딩되는거능?
<jincreator> argument가 인자 아닌가요?
<DarkCircle> 긍게 무지 햇갈려서 질문하는거예요 'ㅅ';
<jincreator> parameter가 매개변수고...뭐 번역하고 계세요?
<DarkCircle> ko-po-check에다가 박아버리게
<jincreator> 아...
<DarkCircle> 뭐 anjuta도 있고 프로그램들 보면 parameter랑 argument가 막 섞여서 나오는데
<DarkCircle> 용어를 1:1로 때려박을 필요가 있는듯
<samahui> parameter는 선언 부분에 있고 argyment는 실제 사용시의 데이터를 의미
<samahui> 합니다만
<jincreator> 안주타 메일이 계속 날라오더군요...
<DarkCircle> 그쵸?
<DarkCircle> argument는 보통 명령에서 나오쟎아요?
<DarkCircle> 흠 흠 아 근데 함수설명 중간에 argument랑 parameter가 용어가 막 섞여버리면 정신없이 번역처리하다보면 또 햇갈려요 크크크크
<DarkCircle> main 함수에 argc (argument count), argv (argument vector) 가 있어서 이걸 생각하면 더 햇갈리게 만드는 ..
<DarkCircle> jincreator, samahui / 너브죽 (_ _ ) 감사합니다.
<jincreator> 제가 뭘 한 게 있다고...
<DarkCircle> jincreator / https://github.com/changwoo/ko-po-check/issues/15
<DarkCircle> 여기에 들어갈거예요
<jincreator> 국립국어원에서는 error를 '잘못'으로 순화하라는데...실제로 쓰기에는...
<DarkCircle> 네 근데 잘못 이라는게 이런 경우에 어색해질 수가 있어요
<jincreator> check out 은 좀 생각해봐야 하지 않을까요? git checkout도 있는지라...
<DarkCircle> check out 이 그 체크 아웃이예요
<DarkCircle> svn 번역을 따르는거임 .
<DarkCircle> "체크아웃" 이라고 번역한 것을.
<DarkCircle> Error while writing to media 라는 문장이 있는데
<DarkCircle> 미디어에 기록하는 동안 잘못
<DarkCircle> 이래버리면 좀 뭔가 어감이 어색 _ㅡ_
<jincreator> 아, 잘못이 좀 쓰기에 그렇다는 건 저도 동의합니다. 그냥 한 이야기에요.
<DarkCircle> "잘못"에 좀 더 가까운 우리말로 순화를 했으면 좋겠는데
<jincreator> 굳이 따지면 '미디어에 기록하다 잘못됨'같이 할 수도 있기는 한데...
<DarkCircle> 오류가 한자어거든요
<DarkCircle> 그래서 잘못으로 순화하라고 권장하는것.
<DarkCircle> 보통 Error가 처음에 나오면 "오류 발생" 으로 번역하는데 Error occoured 라고 나올때 오류 발생이라고 해야 옳지
<DarkCircle> (이건 저도 실수하는것)
<DarkCircle> 그냥 Error 어쩌구라고 나오면 "오류" 까지만 적어주고 거기서 문장이 끝나야 .
<DarkCircle> '잘못됨' ... 흠 괜찮은데
<jincreator> 익숙하지 않아서 그렇지 그렇게 나쁜 순화는 아닌 것 같아요.
<DarkCircle> 그쵸. 뭐랄까 고정관념 때문에 "오류" 라고 안쓰면 informal 하게 느껴지는것.
<DarkCircle> 느껴지는것 이란 표현도 상당히 안좋은 표현인데 ...
<DarkCircle> 쓸데없는 수동태 -_-
<jincreator> 우리말이 이렇게 어렵다니...T.T
<DarkCircle> 외국애들한테 이거 뜻은 같은데 표현이 틀렸다고 얘기해주면 애들 얼굴 색 변해요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> ~어지다 ~되다
<jincreator> 한국어를 좀 아는 외국애들을 말씀하시는 건가요?
<DarkCircle>  이런 표현 싹 지우고 쓰다보면 ... 마지막에 남는건 어쩔 수 없이 써야 뜻이 얼추 맞아들어가는 케이스만 남는..
<DarkCircle> 네 글쵸
<DarkCircle> 대충 초등학생 정도의 문장 구사 실력을 갖춘 ..
<DarkCircle> (요새 초딩 말고 =3)
<jincreator> 으...나의 영어 실력은 미국 초등학생 정도가 될련지...OTL
<DarkCircle> 전 미쿸 유치원생 수준 크크크
<jincreator> package는 우분투 11.10에서 꾸러미로 번역했는데 12.04 준비하면서 다른 분이 다시 패키지로 되돌리시더군요.
<DarkCircle> 그래서 이번에 아주 전체적으로 고정해버리려구요
<DarkCircle> 꾸러미로 번역하는사례 굉장히 많거든요 -_-
<DarkCircle> 맞는 번역인데 익숙치 않다고 패키지로 돌려버리는 =3
<jincreator> launchpad에서는 예전 번역이 suggestion으로 뜨는데 예전에는 다 꾸러미로 번역했던 것 같더군요.
<DarkCircle> 안주타 번역에도 꾸러미랑 패키지가 둘다 섞여서 정신없이 들어갔었 =3
<DarkCircle> 그놈 프로젝트 전체가 역시나 그래요
<jincreator> menubar는 mozilla에서는 '메뉴 모음'으로 번역해요. 아마 bar를 일괄적으로 '~ 모음'으로 번역하면서 그렇게 된 게 아닐까 싶네요.
<DarkCircle> ko-po-check 검사할 때 스코프를 너무 넓게 잡아놓고 검사를 해서 그동안에 정해놓은 규칙이 좀 ...
<DarkCircle> (맞기도 하고 틀리기도 하는 양면의 케이스가 하도 많다보니)
<DarkCircle> MS 에서는 메뉴 표시줄로 하더군요
<DarkCircle> 물론 MS라서 표준으로 만들고 따라가자 주의는 아닌 .
<jincreator> MS는 ~표시줄을 좋아하는 듯...대표적인 게 널리 알려진 '작업표시줄'.
<DarkCircle> 그게 statusbar를 상태 표시줄로 하는것에 기인해서
<DarkCircle> 네
<jincreator> 네, 저도 단순히 익숙하다는 이유만으로 MS를 따라하는 건 좋지 않다고 생각해요.
<DarkCircle> bar가 막대 또는 두께가 두꺼운 선/줄 을 의미해서 둘 다 하는것 같긴 하네요
<DarkCircle> 하여간 좀 이제 중심을 저걸로 잡아서 프로그램이 독재를 휘두르게 만들어야 =3
<jincreator> 전 그동안 그냥 ~bar를 ~막대로 했었는데...'~bar에 떨어뜨리세요/놓으세요' 같은 건 좀 시각적으로 연상이 되는 막대나 줄이 나은 것 같아서요.
<DarkCircle> drop을 안주타에서 놓아두다 라고 번역을 해놨는데
<DarkCircle> drop같은 용어는 아후 ...
<DarkCircle> 어감이 미묘해서 구림
<DarkCircle> =3
<DarkCircle> 차라리 put이라고 하든가
<jincreator> 게다가 영어로는 같은 drop인데 프로그램 동작 애니메이션은 또 조금씩 다르다 보니...
<DarkCircle> 근데 put은 그야말로 갖다 붙인다는 의미고
<DarkCircle> drop은 어딘가에 있던걸 옮겨다가 그 자리에 놓는걸 의미하는거라
<DarkCircle> (뻘소리 작렬)
<jincreator> 아래에 있는 독 같은 경우 drop이 좀 그럴듯한데 우분투의 유니티같이 독이 왼쪽에 있으면 뭔가 이상한...
<DarkCircle> 웬만한 케이스는 그야말로 알아서 잘 해야 하는데 알아서 잘 해도 본전도 못치는 경우도 있어서 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 독도 흠 생각코 보니 어디는 도크 라고 하고 어디는 그냥 창이라고 번역을 해버렸더라구요
<DarkCircle> 아얘 용어 바인딩을 해서 독재를 휘둘러야 =3
<DarkCircle> =3 =3 =3
<jincreator> 창은 좀 아닌 것 같은데...
<DarkCircle> pane같은 경우 보통 창이라고 하는걸 패인이라고 하는경우도 있고 팬이라고 하기도 하고
<DarkCircle> 근데 window pane 이라는 용어가 나와버리면 ㅋㅋ 관례상 그냥 "창" 이라고 하는데 "창창" 이라고 해야 할지 거기서 막히기 시작하면서 멘붕
<jincreator> '차앙'
<DarkCircle> ì´¹~
<DarkCircle> 이러다 날이 밝으면 주무시겠네요 =3
<jincreator> 개학이 며칠 안남았는데...이미 시차는 서울을 한참 떠난...
<DarkCircle> 내년부터 산업기능요원 고졸만 뽑는다더군요
<DarkCircle> 산업기사 얼른 따셔서 좀 서두르셔야 할듯.
<jincreator> 엥? 뭐라고요?
<DarkCircle> 엊그제 그놈방에서 들은얘기예요
<DarkCircle> 국방부에서 정책이 조금 수정이 되서요
<jincreator> 아니, 작년에 IT 분야는 대학교 2학년 마치고로 수정되었었는데 그새 또...
<DarkCircle> 2014년부터 대학교 전공자보다 공고, 정보고 학생들을 최우선으로 해서 뽑기로 했었는데
<DarkCircle> 그게 흠 뭐 훈련 받고 뭐하고 해서 그 기간으로 계산을 하나봐요.
<jincreator> 끙...올해 안으로는 산업기사 도저히 못따는데...
<DarkCircle> 시작은 병기본 훈련 받기 전부터 기간이 시작이지만 국방부에서 계산할때는 병기본 훈련을 훈련소에서 마치고 나오는 시점부터 하는걸로 계산하는듯.
<DarkCircle> 내년 초 걸로 접수해두시고 2013년 후기 모집 하는쪽으로 찾아보세요
<DarkCircle> TO는 회사마다 제각각이라 잘은 모르겠네요
<DarkCircle> 이번에 보니까 자리가 거의 없던데
<DarkCircle> 점점 줄어들어가는듯
<DarkCircle> 산업 기능요원가지고 장난치는 애들이 하도 많아져서
<jincreator> 으...미치겠네요....하필이면 이때 손바닥 뒤집듯이 법이 자꾸 바뀌는지...
<DarkCircle> 병기본 훈련 기간도 4~5주였는데 10주까지 늘어가기 시작하는 시기가 올해부터인지 내년부터인지 그것도 잘 모르겠고
<jincreator> T.T
<DarkCircle> 21개월로 현역 복무하던게 다시 24개월로 지금 늘어나는 시기라 뭐가 계속 바뀌고 있어서 병무청에 계속 물어봐야 하는게 좋을지도 모르겠네요
<DarkCircle> 24개월로 늘이면서 병기본 훈련 기간이 10주로 같이 늘어나는 중
<DarkCircle> 전투형 강군 육성 드립은 ㅈㄹ
<jincreator> 병무청에 전화 해보았었는데 상담원들 잘 알지도 못하고 통화 전에 ARS로 '사실 보증 못한다'고 안내 나와요...
<DarkCircle> 네 그건 확실함 .
<DarkCircle> 자고 일어나면 바뀌기 때문에
<DarkCircle> 병특 들어간다음에 병특 교육한답시고 소집을 하거든요. 기수마다 소집하는거 같은데
<DarkCircle> 교육때 못박아두면 그 사람들은 그걸로 땡인데 그 다음에 들어올 사람들에게는 또 뭔가가 바뀌고 그래서
<DarkCircle> 먼저 들어갔던 사람들이 카더라를 내뱉으면 믿지 않는게 상책.
<jincreator> 네, 그런 것 같아요. 1년 사이에도 자꾸 바뀌네요.
<DarkCircle> 사실 음 애초부터 군대 들어간다고 이악물고 들어갔다 나온다는 셈 치면 병무청이 뭐라고 하든 그냥 들어갔다 나오면 되는데
<samahui> 저도 병특받았다가
<DarkCircle> 산업요원은 진짜 신경써야 할게 한두가지가 아니라 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 문제 되서 30에 다시 추가기간만큼 다녀왔어요 ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 헝 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 병특 때문에 고생은 고생대로 하고 다시 군대가니 눈앞이 캄캄 하더군요.
<jincreator> 저같은 경우 공부를 중간에 쉬기가 그래서요...
<samahui> 뭐 군대가서도 컴퓨터 프로그래밍 하다 나왔지만 ㅜㅜ
<jincreator> 헐...
<DarkCircle> 근데 계급장 일병 막 이런거 달고 들어가면 ..
<DarkCircle> 애들이 막 되게 불편해하지 않던가요 ㅠㅠ?
<samahui> 무지막지했죠
<samahui> 그냥 삼촌이라고 부르더군요
<samahui> 뭐 덕분에 편하긴 했어요
<DarkCircle> 중간에 딱 끼어들어가니까 부담감이 후우 ...
<DarkCircle> 전 그런거 별로 신경 안썼던 타입이라 제 군생활에 사고 치고 들어온 선임이 둘 있었는데
<DarkCircle> 그냥 동네 형이었 ...
<DarkCircle> 같은 대대의 다른 독립 중대 소속이었어서
<samahui> 전 나이차이가 너무 심하게 많았죠. 10~11살 차이 이상 났으니까요
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ ㅠㅠㅠ
<samahui> 장교들중에 학교 후배가 있었는걸요
<samahui> 한참 후배가
<DarkCircle> 제 후임중에 스물 여덟이 있었어요 ㄱ-
<samahui> 뭐 덕분에 더 편했지만요
<DarkCircle> 아 진짜 이런 경우는 ㅋㅋ 난감함 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 사회에 나가면 엄청 윗선배인데 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 게다가 흠 그 스물 여덟 후임이
<DarkCircle> 석사 졸업하고 들어왔음 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> (이뭥미!)
<samahui> 저도 석사 마치고 박사과정하다가 TO 나와서 받다가
<samahui> 미친 연구소에서 SI사업 맡겨버린바람에
<samahui> 나중에 문제 생겼을때 그 기간동안 인정을 못받았어요
<samahui> 덕분에 군대로 고고씽~
<DarkCircle> SI 사업도 될걸 맏겨야지 막 요구사항 맨날 바뀌고 결국 안되는거 맏겨버리면
<DarkCircle> 연구소가 죽일놈 =3
<samahui> 군대가서도 개발만 하다왔는걸요
<DarkCircle> 저도 짬 어느정도 올라가고 나서는 아침부터 저녁까지 종일 코딩 ㄱ-
<samahui> 워게임용 프로그램이나 보안프로그램등등
<samahui> 근데 전 나중에는 아예 열외 였어요
<DarkCircle> 하다하다 안되는 적이 몇번 있었는데 그냥 ... 접고 경계근무 들어갔었어요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 처음에만 훈련도 참가하고... 뭐 것도 중간에 힘들다면 열외해주고
<DarkCircle> 저는 병력이랑 군수물자 관리쪽이라
<samahui> 나중에는 아예 온종일 열외
<DarkCircle> 머릿속에 줄줄줄 꿰면서 코드도 머리에 달고 다녔어야 했어요 ㄱ-
<samahui> 일하고플때 일하고 쉬고 싶을때 쉬고
<samahui> 훈련 없고
<DarkCircle> 워게임 쪽은 보니까 후 ..
<DarkCircle> 그거 운용병도 따로 있던데
<samahui> 그거 개발 자체에 참여했는걸요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 운용병역활도 하고
<DarkCircle> 위에서 무전 치는대로 마우스 키보드 움직이고 열라 이동해야 됨 ..
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 방독면 써야 되는데 안쓰면
<DarkCircle> ... 욕먹음 =3
<DarkCircle> 시나리오 깨졌다고 =3
<samahui> 요즘은 단말기가 따로 있어서 컴퓨터와 연동해서 자동으로 단대호 이동이 되요
<samahui> 좋더군요
<DarkCircle> 그게 흐흐 리얼 시츄에이숑으로 가면
<DarkCircle> 병사들은 죽어나요 ㅋㅋ ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 스타크레프트 하는 기분 ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 상급부대장 안오면 부대장이 중간에 적당하게 쳐서
<DarkCircle> 소리 나면 쓰고~ 꺼지면 벗고 벙커에 짱박혀있어라?
<DarkCircle> 상급부대장 온날만 빼고 그렇게 훈련받았었 ..
<DarkCircle> 그게 워게임 돌리면서 메시지 뜨면 뜬대로 연락와서 시키는거라고 하더라구요 ㄱ-
<samahui> 뭐 아무튼 군문제는 한국남아라면 확실하게 어떻게든 매듭을 지어야 나중에 사회생활이 편해지죠
<DarkCircle> 군단에서 훈련할때 닝기미.
<DarkCircle> 그쵸 ㅋㅋ ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 군대를 가건 TO를 받아서 특례를 하건
<samahui> 확실하게 해놓고 뭔가 해도 할 수 있죠... 아니면 면제라도
<DarkCircle> 병역필에 도장만 받으면 인생 펴는 ..
<DarkCircle> 예비군 훈련을 아무리 빡세게 한다고 해도 교관도 예비군이고 예비군도 예비군인지라
<DarkCircle> 현역 병사애들만 빼면 ㄱ- ...
<samahui> 예비군 빡세게 할수가 없죠
<samahui> 일반인들 어떻게 굴립니까
<DarkCircle> 뭐 2박 3일을 주면 하루는 빡세게 할 필요도 있긴 한데
<samahui> 눈치보이고 욕먹고 기타등등 기타등등
<DarkCircle> 군대처럼 빡세게 하는게 크크 몸에서 이미 도망간지가 오래전이라
<DarkCircle> 그렇게 하면 땅바닥에 엎어져서 다 죽어요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 2박 3일주면 한두세시간 열심히 할만한거 하고 사격이나 그런것 몇개
<samahui> 나며지는 거의 앉아서 쉬는거죠
<DarkCircle> 앉아서 쉬는것도 사실 힘듦 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 글고보니 특례 파토나고 젤 아쉬운것중 하나가 예비군 훈련이네요... 원래 면제인데 ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 조교애들은 서있느라 힘들고 예비군들은 앉을때 허리가 아파서 힘들고
<DarkCircle> 날바닥에 오래 앉아있으면 허리에 무리가 가더라구요 ㄱ-
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<DarkCircle> 그 훈련소 가면 날바닥에 그냥 앉으면 병걸린다고 깔판을 주는게 있는데
<DarkCircle> 전 그 깔판 때문에 4개월인가 허리로 고생 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 깔판을 깔고 앉느니 무릎을 꿇고 앉는 것이 허리가 덜 아프더라고요
<samahui> 뭐 아무튼 이미 지난일이라 이렇듯 재미있게 이야기라도 하죠
<samahui> 당면한 상태에서는 말도 안나오죠 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그게 지금도 벌어지고 있는 일이면 쥐쥐 치고 그냥 엎어져 있을듯 (먼산)
<samahui> 근데 전 하도 편하게 생활하고 나와서 그런지 ... 제대하고 다시 군대가는 꿈은 안꾸더군요
<DarkCircle> 전 자대가 언덕으로 둘러싸인 푸른 초원 같은 곳이었어서
<DarkCircle> 군대 꿈을 꾸면 소가 풀뜯고 돌아다니고 여우랑 돼지들이 -.- ...
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 사실은 부대에 키우는 동물이 오리랑 개 세마리랑 고라니 한마리 그렇게 있었어요
<DarkCircle> 고라니는 원래 안키우는건데 지가 철책 밑으로 들어와서 노는걸 먹이 던져주고 그래 키웠 ..
<samahui> 전 시내에 있던 곳이라 ... 일없을때는 가끔씩 외출도 마음대로 했더랬죠... 치과도 다니고 머리자르러도 나가고
<samahui> 찌뿌둥하면 목욕탕도 가고
<DarkCircle> 위수지역 외출은 보통 잘 주지 않나요?
<DarkCircle> 외박이 문제지 ...
<samahui> 휴가는 한달에 한번꼴로 나갔고
<DarkCircle> 요새 외박은 위수지역이 대한민국 전역으로 확대돼서
<samahui> 외출은 외출증 다발이 건빵주머니에 있었죠
<samahui> 나가고 싶을때 맘대로 나가도록
<DarkCircle> 부대에 따라서 저기 전방에 있는 병사가 부산까지는 갈 수 있어요
<DarkCircle> KTX 생기고 나서 그랬던거 같네요
<samahui> 원래 부대복귀 한시간내 거리가 이수지역일꺼예요
<samahui> 반나절인가
<samahui> 암튼
<DarkCircle> 토요일날 아침에 나가고 일욜날 밤에 무조건 들어오는건데 일욜날에 못들어올거 같으면 부대에 전화하면 월욜날 아침 새벽에 들어와도 잘 처리해주는 ..
<samahui> 복귀 가능 시간을 염두해둔 구역인데... KTX에 교통편 좋아지고 하니까 늘어난거겠죠
<samahui> 그렇쵸
<DarkCircle> 근데 월욜날 들어오려면 새벽 6시 전에는 들어가야 되는데 현실적으로 안되니까 일욜날 들어가야 ..
<samahui> 복귀 불가일때는 무작정 늦지말고 전화한통하면 잘처리해주죠
<DarkCircle> 기차 막차가 서울역에 도착하는게 새벽 2시~3시사이쯤 돼요
<samahui> 뭐 그다음 휴가때 나가기 쪼매 껄쩍지근해서 문제지 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 부산역도 비슷할것
<DarkCircle> 거기서 부대를 들어간다
<DarkCircle> 그러면 이제 택시를 뺀 나머지 교통수단이 문제가 될뿐.
<DarkCircle> 지하철은 자정이면 끊기고 버스는 자정전에 이미 끊어져있고
<samahui> 전 도시에서 군생활을해서 교통문제는 거의 없었지만
<samahui> 최전방간 친구놈은 휴가를 나올때 복귀 시간 계획 다짜고 시작하더군요
<samahui> 복귀 계획서도 제출해야 휴가 준다던데요
<DarkCircle> 네 ㅋㅋ 진짜 최전방 쪽은 차 하나 놓치면 답이 없어요
<DarkCircle> 차가 너무 없어서
<DarkCircle> (...)
<DarkCircle> 보통 휴가 계획 짠다면 시 단위로 짜쟎아요? 분단위로 짜요 (...)
<samahui> 헐
<DarkCircle> JSA다녀온 초등학교 동창 친구가 복학하고 나서 분단위로 하도 ㅈㄹ 해가지고 인생좀 편하게 살으라고 했더니 -.-
<DarkCircle> 이넘들 분단위 생활이 아주 생활화가 되어 있 ...
<samahui> 버릇이 무섭죠 ㅋ
<samahui> 것도 맞으면서 들이는 버릇이란 더 무섭죠 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 아는 사람은 군악대 갔는데 아 글쎄 피아노 전공인데
<samahui> 트럼펫 맞기고 너 그거 일주일안에 불어 이랬대요
<samahui> 처음에는 어떻게 하며 좌절했는데 일주일 계속 맞으면서 불었더니 금세 배웠다는 ...
<DarkCircle> 피아노 전공의 장점이 음감이 뛰어나다는건데
<DarkCircle> 피아노만 배운 입장에서는 다른 악기를 다루는게 무지 힘들어요 ㅠㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 기타도 무지 어렵게 보임 ㅡ.ㅡ
<samahui> 맞으면 다 된대요 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 까면 되는구나 (..)
<DarkCircle> ' ') . .
<samahui> 뭐 것도 젊고 어릴때 군대에서 가능한 이야기죠
<samahui> 요즘 잡아다 패도 못할걸요 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 하기사 요즘은 때리지도 못한다네요
<DarkCircle> 저 병장때 후임한테 욕했다고 ㅡ.ㅡ 영창갈려다가 연병장 돌았는데
<samahui> 때리지도 못하고 생활관도 동기끼리 사용하고 그런다던데요
<DarkCircle> 때리면 교도소감 ㅡ.ㅡ
<samahui> 때리면 우선 경중을 따져서
<DarkCircle> 근데 병사만 그런줄 알았더니 병사를 간부가 때려도 교도소를 간다고 ㅡ.ㅡ
<samahui> 영창가던가 교도소 가겠죠
<samahui> 간부도 요즘은 병사한테 함부로 못한다던데요
<samahui> 얼차례도 정해진 규정만큼만 할 수 있고
<DarkCircle> 네 영창을 보통 가는데 영창에 가기 위한 조건이 "의도한 폭력이 아닐 경우" 에만 -_-;
<samahui> 폭언 욕설시 징계받고
<samahui> 근데.. 이런식이면 군기는 어찌 잡고 국방의무는 누가할지...
<samahui> 전쟁나면 과연 싸울수는 있을지 조금 걱정이기는 해요
<samahui> 안때리고 폭언욕설 안하는건 좋은데
<samahui> 그만큼 확실하게 훈련이라도 시켜야되는데
<samahui> 우리나라 군대는 돈이 없어서 사격도 정해진 정도만하고 못하더군요
<DarkCircle> 북한 체제가 무너지면 -.- 아마 대한민국 국군중에는 자부심을 가진 사람들 아닌 이상
<DarkCircle> 북한애들 시킬듯
<samahui> ㅋ
 * DarkCircle 니네가 나라 지켜먹어라 =3 
<DarkCircle> 그리고 카오스
<samahui> 아 벌써 4시30분이네요
<samahui> 슬슬 마무리하고 숙직실가서 잠시 눈붙이고 와야겠네요 아침 회의때까지 푸욱 자버려야죠 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 사실 음 돈이 없어서 못한다기보단 탄약의 회전을 유지하려는 목적이기도 해요
<DarkCircle> 탄약고에 계속 박혀 있으면 나중에 불발인경우도 있어서
<DarkCircle> 있는거 쓰고 새로보급받은거 짱박고
<samahui> 탄약고 관리하던 애가 탄약고에서 담배피다가 불날뻔하고 영창가던 모습이 떠오르네요
<DarkCircle> 그래서 전시때 불발율을 줄이려는것도 있는 ..
<samahui> 전 이만 가볼께요
<DarkCircle> 헐 ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 오늘 즐거웠습니다 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 네 푹 쉬세요 (_ _ )
<samahui> 다음에 뵈요 ^^
<jincreator> 네, 안녕히가세요.
<samahui> 네. 안녕히 계세요 ~~~
<DarkCircle> 뭐 맨날 똑같은 군대얘기 ...
<jincreator> 으...군대라니...
<DarkCircle> 지겨운거 -ㅅ- ..
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<DoA> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-08-29
<DoA> 아 감사합니다^^
<DoA> rpm쪽도 이런식으로 따로 받는게 가능한가요?
<DoA> 한 6개월은 이번에 가져간 데이터만으로 살아야하는데
<DoA> 혹시 가져가면 도움 될만한게 있을까요?
<samahui> 글쎄요... 요즘 우분투만 써서 rpm 저장소는 모르겠습니다만... 위 패키지 받아서 rpm으로 바꾸는 방법도 있습니다.
<samahui> alien 설치 후 다음 명령어 실행하면 됩니다         # sudo alien -r 패키지명.deb 패키지명.rpm generated
<samahui>  # sudo alien -r 패키지명.deb 패키지명.rpm generated
<samahui> 점심들 맛있게 드세요 ~~~
<DoA> 감사합니다. 즐거운 점심되세요 ^^
<DoA> compiz를 수동으로 설치하는데
<DoA> 그 창 말랑말랑거리는 패키지는 어떤것에 들어있나요?
<DoA> 지금 compiz extra까지 설치했는데
<DoA> 다른기능의 대부분 보여도 그 기능만 안 보이네요 ㅋ
<DoA> ubuntu software conter에서 페키지를 받으면 어느 위치로 받아지나요?
<suapapa> dpkg -L 패키지 이름 해 보면 파일들이 어디로 설치되었는지 볼 수 있습니다.
<suapapa> 패키지 파일 자체는 /var/cache/apt/archives/ 여기에 받아지구요
<DoA> 아 넵 감사합니다 ^^
<bundo> acooda  머해 ?
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 엌!
<DarkCircle> bundo, 너브죽(_ _ )
<bundo> 그날 잘 들어 갔삼?
<DarkCircle> 네 잘 들어갔어요 크크
<DarkCircle> 공교롭게도
<DarkCircle> 도착하니까 막차가 딱 오던데 자리가 하도 남아서
<DarkCircle> 진짜 그날은 편하게 앉아서 내려갔죠 :D
<samahui> 저녁 맛있게 드세요
<markers> 안녕하세요
<markers> 아무도 안계시는건가요 'ㅅ'?
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2012-08-30
<samahi> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 광주주변에 태풍이 지나간거 같습니다.비는 약간오나 바람도 약간요.
<razGon_web> 이른아침에 심했습니다.
<razGon_web> 방금 그말하니 갑자기 바람과 비가 세차졌네요..^^;;
<razGon_web> 그래도 볼라덴보다는 약합니다만,
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> yemharc: 오셨군요.
<razGon_web> 광주에서 태풍올라갑니다.
<razGon_web> 받아주이소~~!ㅎ
<yemharc> 이미 비가 쏟아지고 있습니다 :)
<razGon_web> 오픈피시말고 좀더 싸게 HTPC등을 구축하는 방법없을까요?
<razGon_web> 좀더 사양이 좋았으면 좋겠는데 말이죠.
<razGon_web> 넷북을 원격으로 해서 하는 방법도 생각해 보았습니다만. RGB포트라서요.
<yemharc> 넵 드레이크님에게 만들어 달라고 하시면 됩니다 (......)
<yemharc> 앤간한 넷북보다 훨씬 빠릅니다
<razGon_web> http://cafe.naver.com/slatepc/30353
<razGon_web> 이런거 공구되는데요.
<razGon_web> 드레이크님 만들어내신거 있으면 구매의사도...ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그거면 NAS는 필요없을듯합니다.ㅎ
<yemharc> 아직 시제품만 나온 상태고 제대로(?) 만드는건 연말에나 나올거같아요
<razGon_web> 허걱..
<razGon_web> 뭐. 어짜피 급한건 없으니. 기다려보죠. 그냥 썩고 있는 컴하나가 있는데. 그거 교회에 기증하려고요.
<razGon_web> 어짜피 있어봐야 신주 모셔 놓듯 모셔서요.
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그래도 애슬론X2 블랙에디션.
<yemharc> 저도 말만 들은 상태인데, 다음주 쯤에 놀러가서 한번 돌려보려고요
<razGon_web> 윈7은 충분히 돌리고도 남습니다.
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 보고 오시면 소감 말씀해주세요.
<yemharc> 네 :)
<razGon_web> 저희 원장님들 중에서도 의외로 그런거에 관심있으신분 많습니다.
<razGon_web> ㅎ
<yemharc> 음
<razGon_web> 특히 게임을 못하니 교육용컴으로는 ㅎㅎㅎ 단, 인강은 되야 되는데 말이죠.ㅎ
<yemharc> 윈도.......야 불가능합니다만, 일단 목표가 그냥 설치만 하면 NAS고, 키보드/마우스/모니터 연결하면 PC가 되는.....그런 컨셉이라고 하더군요
<razGon_web> 그게 제가 하는 방식인데요.
<razGon_web> 모니터 없이. 원격으로 vnc연결해서 사용하고요. NAS처럼 그일은 따로 또 하고 하면 됩니다. ㅎ
<razGon_web> 우분투 서버버젼으로 해놓았으니 CPU나 비됴카드에 로딩만 괜찮으면 쓸만할겁니다. ㅎ
<razGon_web> 문제는 가격이겠군요.
<yemharc> 근데 목표치가 좀 원대해요
<yemharc> 피시 상태가 되면 게임이 돌아가는게 목표라 (.....)
<razGon_web> 그렇겠죠. 리눅스는 솔직히 액티브X만아니면 벌써 잘되었을 것인데..
<razGon_web> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ 우분투에서 게임할만한게 잇나요?
<razGon_web> 에뮬레이터면 괜찮겠군요.
<yemharc> 요새 게임이야 많죠
<razGon_web> 하지만 정작은 우분투에 윈도xp 버박에 올려서 원격사용하는 불편한 현실.ㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 진료컴에 스맛폰은 OSP연결하고 서버컴은 VNC를 연결해서 디바이스를 한번에 콘트롤하니 잼있네요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 게임까지 돌리는 거면 그 컴에 버박올려서 윈xp돌려서 사용해도 되겠군요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 우분투에서 버박돌려도 컴에서 버벅대지 않더군요.
<yemharc> 근데 뭐, 일단 결과물이 나와봐야 알거같아요
<razGon_web> 서버가 AMD E-350이라서 그리 사양이 좋은 편은 아닌데. 서버와 버박돌리는 거 동시에 하는데 무리없이 돌아갑니다.
<razGon_web> 그러겠죠. 결과물이 좋아야 될텐데요. ARM 기반으로 만드신다고 했나요?
<razGon_web> 그러면 느려지겠군요.
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 그런것들 때문에 좀 여러가지 고려할게 많은거 같아요
<razGon_web> 대신 전력 소모량은 줄어들텐데. 쿼드ARM코어를 달면 괜찮을거 같습니다만 어찌되었든 기대됩니다. ㅎ
<yemharc> 일단 CPU는 결정했다고 하더라구요
<yemharc> 으어.... 북마크 정리가 끝나질 않아;;
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 한게임하고 오겠습니다. 점심 맛있게 드세요
<razGon_Web> 리하이요
<razGon_Web> ㅎ
<razGon_Web> ㅎ
<samahi> 태풍이 하나더 온다더니 이번에는 바람이 아니라 비군요.
<razGon_OpQ> 리하이요
<razGon_OpQ> 버스탓네요 osp좋아요 좋아!
<razGon_OpQ> 역시 채팅은 쿼티가 맛!
<razGon_OpQ> 미드 suits추천
#ubuntu-ko 2012-08-31
<parmount> hello
<grr_> Hi
<parmount> how are you?
<grr_> not bad. thx.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<grr_> hi
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 자도자도 피로가 안 풀려요 ㅇㅅㅇ...
<grr_> 여자친구 버프받고 오세요
<yemharc> "스킬을 사용할 수 없습니다"
<grr_> ...
<grr_> yemharc: 네트워크 회사 2년 경력으로 온 사람이 frame이 어떻게 흐르는지도 모르네요... 환장하것음..
<yemharc> 엉.......
<yemharc> sprintf씨인가요
<yemharc> (.....)
<grr_> 네... ...
<grr_> 저보다 연봉이 높다는게 참 안타까울따름..
<yemharc> zzz
<razGon_web> 니하오마!
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> yemharc: 태풍이 지난뒤에 따스한 햇살이 비춥니다.
<yemharc> gg
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> yemharc: 아웅.. 요즘 매너리즘.
<razGon_web> 책도 샀는데. 샀는데.. 샀는데..... ............................
<razGon_web> 공부하기 싫다는...ㅠㅠ LOL에 눈떠버린나..ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> ;;
<razGon_web> 그래도 워드프레스 공부해야 합니다. ㅎ
<razGon_web> 그나저나 drake님의 ebuntu가 어느정도의 능력인지 궁금해지는데요.ㅎ
<yemharc> 그건 저도 아직 실물을 못 봐서요
<yemharc> 일단 퍼포먼스 때문에 회사 사람들이 단체 멘붕할 정도는 되는거 같습니다
<yemharc> .
<razGon_web> 보통 홈피에 방문하는 방문자 즉 동접자가 100명 정도면 어느정도 사양이면 될까요? AMD E-350에 8기가 정도면 괜찮을까요?
<yemharc> 단순 웹서버에 동접 100명이면.......
<yemharc> 팬티엄 2면 되겠네요 (.....)
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ 그정도면 큰 정도는 필요없겠군요.
<razGon_web> 생각보다 웹서버의 퍼포비중이 얼마 안되는 군요
<yemharc> 뭐, 선관위에서는 온갖장비 다 동원하고 초당 200MB 트래픽을 못 막은것 같습니다만 우린 민간 장비니까 별 상관 없을겁니다 -ㅅ-
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> ebuntu의 퍼포면 잘하면 패드류로 만드는 것도 가능할지요/
<yemharc> 그런 "형태변화"는 하기 나름이죠
<yemharc> 모바일 기기의 포인트는 벨런스니까요
<yemharc> 베터리와 무게와 크기와 등등
<razGon_web> 진정한 우분투패드. 하긴 그건 설계단계부터 들어가야 하니 좀그러겠군요. UI도 재설정해야 하는데. 최근 유니티로 변경되어서 괜찮겠군요.
<yemharc> 성능은 사실 크게 중요하지 않아요
<razGon_web> 하긴. "무난하게"움직이느냐에 포인트니깐요.
<yemharc> 음......
<yemharc> 삼성 애플 미국판결에서 잘못 알고있는 사람들이 진짜 많네요.......
<razGon_web> 어짜피 홈그라운드에서 싸움아니고 그냥 감정싸움아닌지요?
<razGon_web> 어짜피 견제구와 비슷한 재판일듯.
<yemharc> 아뇨 이번 판결은 카운터로 보디블로가 깨끗하게 들어간겁니다
<razGon_web> 완전한 삼성의 패입니까?
<yemharc> sp
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 완패입니다
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 패는 기정사실아닙니까?
<yemharc> 과징금 1조 2천억
<yemharc> 트레이드 드레스에 관한 침범 일부 인정. 4개의 소프트웨어 특허 침해. 1개의 하드웨어 특허 침해.
<razGon_web> 1. 필드가 미국이고. 2. 전투방식도 미국식. 3. 삼성의 안이한 대처
<yemharc> 1번-홈그라운드라는건 어느정도 이해 가능합니다.
<yemharc> 2번-전투방식은 미국식일수밖에 없습니다. 지적재산권 관련 문제의 실질적 국제판례 표준은 미국 판례입니다.
<razGon_web> 전투방식이 배심원방식인데. 뭐.. 다되었죠.
<yemharc> 3. 삼성은 사실상 노이즈 마케팅을 노리고 전선을 확대(유럽 등)했습니다
<razGon_web> 아! 이왕이면 이런식으로 인지도 올려 보자 했군요.ㅎ
<yemharc> 그리고 실제 소송전 이전 메이커 인지도 17위에서 현재 2위가 되었습니다
<yemharc> 그리고 국내 삼성 언플이 좀 쩔어주고 있는데, 사람들이 오해하는 가장 큰 부분은 "모서리가 둥근 사각형"이 어떻게 특허냐!! 라는건데
<razGon_web> 사마의를 만들기 위한 제갈량 띄워주기.
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이거 특허침해에서 기각됐습니다. 이유는 "이것은 특허를 주장하기엔 너무 광범위하다"
<yemharc> 그리고 삼성과 애플의 소송전은 맞소송이 아니라 별개의 2개의 소송이 동시에 진행되고 있는겁니다
<yemharc> 애플->삼성 : 우리 디자인을 침해하고 그대로 베낀 카피캣이다
<yemharc> 삼성->애플 : 우리의 통신특허를 침해했다.
<razGon_web> 결국은 디자인 침해는 인정에 통신특허는 불인정인가요?
<yemharc> 그것도 애초에 성립이 안돼요
<yemharc> FRAND특허라고 해서, 업계표준 특허라 불리는 물건인데 요건 "일단 사용한 다음 가격협상만 하면 됀다"거든요
<yemharc> 그럼 삼성은 "특허침해" 주장이 아니라 "특허료 협상에 응하지 않는다"가 되야 하는거죠
<yemharc> 그러니 당연히 기각될 수 밖에요
<samahi> 안녕하세요
<samahi> 태풍이 지나가더니 날씨 좋네요
<samahi> 오늘은 오랜만에 일끝나고 한강에 나가 운동이나 해야겠습니다.
<razGon_web> 더 퇴근 하겠습니다.
<razGon_web> 저 퇴근 합니다.
<razGon_web> 가서 뵈여.
<parmount> english?
<DarkCircle> well?
<DarkCircle> do not say "may I ask about something?". just ask anything =3 =3
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> [도움!]
<yemharc> [수~울~]
<yemharc> 한 일주일 퍼져서 노는데, 이젠 좀 심심해요
<DarkCircle> 진희씨는 이번주 내내 안보이던것 같았네요
<DarkCircle> 흠 ..
<DarkCircle> 전에 뭐 찍어놨다든데
<DarkCircle> 전화번호나 좀 주지 =3
<yemharc> 엉?
<yemharc> 뭘 찍어놔요?
<DarkCircle> 뭐 채팅기록을 찍어놨나부드라고요
<DarkCircle> 흠 ..
<yemharc> 믕.....
<autowiz03> 이ㅁ
<DarkCircle> ㅁㅣㅇ
#ubuntu-ko 2012-09-01
<JSTae76> 안녕하셍^^
<JSTae76> 헐
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요^^
<autowiz03> 토요일인데 생각보다 일찍 일어나버렸네요.... 음음
<JSTae76> 음음
<MK-BB> 오래만이군요
<MK-BB> Seony: 저도 아이패드 질럿죠 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> MK-BB: 오오. 아얄씨에는 왠일이에요
<MK-BB> 출장중에 호텔에서 심심해서 ㅌㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> Seony: 뭐하고 지내세요???? ㅋㅋㅋ 통 카톡도 없으시고
<MK-BB> 9월에 뉴욕 놀러오신담서요
<Seony> 카톡이든 아이메시지든 원래 잘 안해요 귀찮아서 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 9월은 학교 가야되고, 이번 주에 vegas 갔다왔어요.
<Seony> MK-BB: 안그래도, 뉴욕 한 번 갈려고 했는데 잠잘데가 없어서 좀 고민되더라구요.
<MK-BB> 호텔 ㅋ산대 알아봐준다니까
<autowiz03> 오오 간만에 mk 군을 보는군...
<Seony> MK-BB: 싼게 얼마에요?
<Seony> MK-BB: 싼게 얼마에요?
<Seony> 근데, 아이패드 샀으니 이제 맥북만 사면 되겠네요 ㅋ
<MK-BB> 노트북도 질럿음
<MK-BB> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 도시바 아이5 콰드로 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> autowiz03: ㅋㅋㅋ 카톡주셔여 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 저 10월 중순에 한국 출장나가요
<autowiz03> 그렇군... 그때 또 볼 수 있는건군...
<MK-BB> Seony: 그건 언제오냐따라서
<Seony> MK-BB: 여름에요
<MK-BB> 70-100 사이 ㅌㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 하루에?
<MK-BB> ㅇㅇㅇㅇ
<Seony> 음... 뭐 나쁘진 않네요.
<Seony> 나 이번 주에 vegas 갔따온거, 비행기 티켓에 호텔까지 4박 5일에 $510 갔다왔어요
<autowiz03> 와우...
<MK-BB> 싸내 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 카지노에서 호텔비 대주잖아요
<MK-BB> 무슨 그런 말도안되는 가격에
<MK-BB> 어느 호텔 갓어요???
<Seony> Excalibur. 제일 후졌어요 ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 카지노에서 얼마 질럿길래
<Seony> 근데 MGM도 많이 안비싸요
<Seony> 카지노에서 $20 썼고, 대신 칵테일만 20잔 마시고 왓어요 ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 헐 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아마 베가스 가는거 얼마 안할 거에요. 싸요.
<autowiz03> 혼자서 칵테일을 20잔이나 마실수 있는건가요?
<MK-BB> 난 호텔들 맴버십 플래티늄 레벨들이라서 술쿠폰 가면 막 30장식 주더라고 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 와이프랑 같이 마셨죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그게 칵테일을 공짜로 주는 이유가,
<MK-BB> 그래서 맨날 술만 마시면서 밤을 보냄 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그거 마시고 취한 상태에서 도박 많이 하라고 주는 거에요
<MK-BB> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그래서 칵테일은 달라면 달라는대로 다 줘요
<MK-BB> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 와우
<autowiz03> 그런 계산이 나오는거군요...
<MK-BB> 하여튼 카톡을 다들 ㅋㅋㅋ 애용합시다
<Seony> 카카오스토리도..
<MK-BB> 전 7/8월에 미 중부 다돌음
<autowiz03> 술 저장하는 인간형로봇을 하나 만들어서 같은 종류 칵테일만 마시고 밖에 나와서 회수한다... 음... 좀 그런가...
<MK-BB> 카스보단 인스타
<MK-BB> 킁 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 인스타보다는 카메라+
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 카스는 재미가 없다는게 에러
<MK-BB> 인스타가 재미잇음
<Seony> 내년에 진짜 뉴욕 한 번 갈께요.
<Seony> 베가스 가는 건 뱅기도 싸고 호텔도 싼데, 뉴욕은 뱅기표부터가 장난 아니라...
<MK-BB> 내년엔 제가 없다는거
<Seony> 아 그래요?
<Seony> 하와이 와요?
<MK-BB> 저 올겨울에 런던으로 옮겨요
<Seony> 학교는 졸업하고?
<MK-BB> 저 12월 졸업 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 런던법인이 너무 적자라.... 가서 좀 흑자 만들어놔야해서
<Seony> 헐... 나보다 더 빨리 졸업하네.
<autowiz03> 완전 중역이시군....
<autowiz03> 적자를 흑자로 ...
<MK-BB> 전 한학기에 36 크레딧 들어서
<Seony> 근데, 무슨 전문경영인이 회사 살리러 가는듯한 분이기군요 ㅋ
<MK-BB> ㅡㅡ;;;;;
<Seony> 한 학기 36cr 학교에서 approval 해줘요?
<autowiz03> 에이스 였던것임...
<Seony> K-drama에서 나오는, "본부장"님이시군요 ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 뉴욕지사가 제가 시작할때 겨우 흑자내다 내가 들어오구 2년 지나니 10배 흑자 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 난 사장 ㅌㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 나 런던으로 working visa 좀 내주세요
<Seony> MK본부장 secretary로
<MK-BB> 10월에 한국가면 제주도 갈까 고민중
<MK-BB> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 힘들어서
<Seony> 나 연봉 $100k만 줘도 24시간 일할 수 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 싫어요 나도 그정도 못가져옴 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 나도 지금 세금신고 $30k
<MK-BB> 😭😭😭
<Seony> 헐... 그거 US DOL에 신고해야하는거 아닌가 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 노동착취 ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 뭔 소리요
<MK-BB> 하여튼 카톡으로 ㅌㅌㅌㅌㅌ
<MK-BB> 전 잠수
<Seony> 카톡 말고 iMessage. 타자치키 귀찮아요.
<MK-BB> ㅡㅡ;;; 아이매시지는 타자 안치남
<MK-BB> 시리가 한국말 못알아들어요
<Seony> iMessage는 컴퓨터로 타자치잖아요
<Seony> iMessage는 메시지 왔다카면 아주 폭풍문자질 ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 전화번호로 되서 폰으로 오는거아님???
<Seony> 폰으로도 오고 맥으로도 와요. 둘다 전송.
<Seony> 그러면 폰에서 전송하든, 맥에서 전송하든 똑같이 전송되고, records도 똑같이 sync
<MK-BB> 오 리얼리 저한테 보내보세여
<MK-BB> 제 폰으로
<MK-BB> 아 아이패드로도 오나
<MK-BB> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> iMessage account 뭐에요?
<autowiz03> 하이하이
<Seony> 한국에는 익스펜더블2 아직 개봉 안했네요. 근데 평점이 무쟈게 높네...
<Seony> 생각보다 아주 재밌진 않은데...
<Seony> 우분투 8.04 서버 있으신 분..
<Seony> 캐노니컬에서 받고있는데 무쟈게 느리네요..
<DarkCircle> Seony / http://darkcircle.myhome.tv/ubuntu/ubuntu-8.04.4-server-amd64.iso
<DarkCircle> Seony / http://darkcircle.myhome.tv/ubuntu/ubuntu-8.04.4-server-i386.iso
<Seony> 감사합니다
<DarkCircle> 다 받으시면 말씀해주세요
<DarkCircle> 속도가 얼마나 나올지는 모르겠지만 ..
<Seony> 실은, 토렌트를 찾아서 받고있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 토랭이 속도 잘 나오긴 하나요?
<DarkCircle> 토랭이도 가끔 느려서 ...
<Seony> 잘나와요. 일단 초당 1메가 이상은 나오네요
<DarkCircle> 다 받으셨나요?
<Seony> 넵
<semosi_Home> 원래 챗방은 이 시간쯤이 절정 이었는데 이것도 옛날 문화가 된것인가?
#ubuntu-ko 2012-09-02
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요^^
<Seony> Hi
<JSTae76> Seony, 오랜만입니다ㅎ 반가워요
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 카이님 서클님 드레이크님 마커스님 라즈곤님 서니님.. 또 누구있었더라;; 정말 반가우신분들인데ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony, ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Eugene_Work님은 막판에 살짝 대화를 나누었었고ㅎㅎ
<autowiz03> 음냐냥
<autowiz03> 이렇게 조용할수가있나....
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz03> 안녕하세요...
<autowiz03> 한국 여름은 슬슬 지나가는 듯한 분위기네요... 이제 겨울 시즌을 위해 열심히 운동할 때 인거 같습니다.
<Seony> 아침 저녁으로 시원해졌나보네요
<autowiz03> 이제는 에어컨을 안틀고도 지낼 수 있을거 같아요
<autowiz03> 지난주도 한 이틀정보 밖에 안 틀었던듯 (아! 지난주는 태풍이...)
<Seony> 태풍 피해가 심했다고 하더라구요..
<autowiz03> 남서쪽이 극심하고 그외에는 별 피해가 없다고 들었습니다.
<Seony> 아 그런거군요
<DarkCircle> 정말 조용하네요
<DarkCircle> 불금 불토를 보내고 일요일에는 죽돌이 컨셉인가
<DarkCircle> !
<markers> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<markers> 오랜만에 뵙네요 'ㅅ'
<markers> Seony님은 밤이신가요 ㅎ;;
<markers> 그래서 바로 반응하신건가;
<Seony> 점심시간이에요
<Seony> 지금이 밤이었으면, 평소에 저랑 그렇게 채팅하기 힘들었겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<markers> 그렇군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<markers> 아 오늘 날밤새면서 안드로이드 코딩햇네요 ㅋㅋㅋ 죠낸 일주일내내 미루다가 발등에 불 떨어지니깐 순식간에 해버렷네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<markers> 이제 발표자료 만들어서 대전내려가서 오후에 발표만 하면 끝이당 ㅠ_ㅠ
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<am0c> 안녕하세요'ㅁ'
<Seony> Hi
#ubuntu-ko 2013-08-26
<samahui> http://www.ranoma.com/19590
<monos> samahui,  ftp://monos.iptime.org
<monos> samahui, 님 이거 봤는데 이거 저랑 파일 시스템이 다르더라구요
<monos> samahui, 님 vi /etc/sysconfig/i18n 이 파일이 없어요
<monos> samahui, 저는 우분투 13.04인데요
<monos> root@monos-lx:/etc/default# locale -a
<monos> C
<monos> C.UTF-8
<monos> POSIX
<monos> de_CH.utf8
<monos> en_AG
<monos> en_AG.utf8
<monos> en_AU.utf8
<monos> en_BW.utf8
<monos> en_CA.utf8
<monos> en_DK.utf8
<monos> en_GB.utf8
<monos> en_HK.utf8
<monos> en_IE.utf8
<monos> en_IN
<monos> en_IN.utf8
<monos> en_NG
<monos> en_NG.utf8
<monos> en_NZ.utf8
<monos> en_PH.utf8
<monos> en_SG.utf8
<monos> en_US.utf8
<monos> en_ZA.utf8
<monos> en_ZM
<monos> en_ZM.utf8
<monos> en_ZW.utf8
<monos> es_CO.utf8
<monos> ja_JP.utf8
<monos> ko_KR.euckr
<monos> ko_KR.utf8
<monos> 지금보니깐
<monos> 두개가 들어간거 같은데요
<monos> ko_KR.euckr
<monos> ko_KR.utf8
<monos> 이거 euckr를 지우고 싶은데 어디서 지워야 하는지 모르겠네요
<samahui> 아마 vsftpd가 젠투에 기본으로 설치되어있는 ftp서비스라
<samahui> 찾아보시면 i18n고치라고 나올껀데요
<monos> i18n이 어디 있는지 검색해도 없다고 나옵니다.
<monos> find / i18n
<samahui> 그러니까요
<samahui> 그게 젠투 기반이고요
<samahui> 우분투는 그냥
<samahui> 한글 언어팩 설치하고서
<samahui> locale-gen ko_KR.EUC-KR
<samahui> dpkg-reconfigure locales
<samahui> update-locale LANG=ko_KR.EUC-KR
<samahui> 해주면 되요
<samahui> 그리고 리붓해주면 될꺼예요
<samahui> euckr보다는
<samahui>  locale-gen ko_KR.UTF-8
<monos> samahui, 리부팅 하고 오겠습니다.
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> 전 회의 들어갈께요
<samahui> 나중에 뵈요
<samahui> 수고하세요~~~
<monos> ahoops_, 님 안녕하세요
<monos> ujuc, 님 안녕하세요
<ujuc> 안녕하세요^^..
<monos> ujuc, 님 혹시 vsftpd 사용하세요?
<monos> ahoops_, 님 안녕하세요
<ujuc> 음... 아뇨.. 요세는 그냥..
<ujuc> sftp만 사용해서..;
<ujuc> 따로 ftp서버를 돌리지는 않아요..;
<ahoops__> monos: hello
<monos> ujuc님 혹시 한글이 깨지는 이유를 알수 있을까요?
<monos> ujuc 크롬 으로는 안깨지는데
<ujuc> 윈도우랑.. ? 서버랑인거죠?
<monos> ujuc 파이어폭스로는 깨지네요
<ahoops__> 좋은아침입니다.
<monos> ujuc 그리고 터미널에서도 깨져요
<monos> ahoops__, 님 하이요
<ujuc> ahoops__, 좋은 아침입니다^^
<ahoops__> ujuc: 꾸벅.
<monos> ahoops__, 한글이 깨져요
<ujuc> https://www.google.co.kr/search?q=vsftpd+%ED%95%9C%EA%B8%80+%EA%B9%A8%EC%A7%90&oq=vsftpd+%ED%95%9C%EA%B8%80+%EA%B9%A8%EC%A7%90&aqs=chrome.0.69i57.5942j0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
<monos> ahoops__, 도와주세요
<ahoops__> ;;
<ujuc> ..많군요.ㅡ.ㅡ
<ujuc> 나오는게..ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops__> 어디서깨지는데요?
<monos> ujuc님 제가 검색해서 다 훌터봤어요
<ahoops__> 다잘되는데 한글깨지면 서버쪽 로켈이거나 클라쪽 로켈이거나 아다리가 안맞는 문제.
<monos> ahoops__, 제가 생각하기에 서버쪽 로켈이 문제인거 같은데
<ujuc> 로케일 쪽 문제라...
<ahoops_> 기준을 하나 잡으세요.
<ahoops_> 무난하게 유니코드로 잡으시구.
<monos> ftp://monos.iptime.org 파이어폭스로 접속해보세요
<ahoops_> 기본설정이 그정도니 안건들여도 기본설정입니다.
<monos> monos@monos-lx:/home$ locale
<monos> LANG=ko_KR.UTF-8
<monos> LANGUAGE=ko_KR:en
<monos> LC_CTYPE="ko_KR.UTF-8"
<monos> LC_NUMERIC=ko_KR.UTF-8
<monos> LC_TIME=ko_KR.UTF-8
<monos> LC_COLLATE="ko_KR.UTF-8"
<monos> LC_MONETARY=ko_KR.UTF-8
<monos> LC_MESSAGES="ko_KR.UTF-8"
<monos> LC_PAPER=ko_KR.UTF-8
<monos> LC_NAME=ko_KR.UTF-8
<ujuc> 비번 묻는데요..ㅡ.ㅡ;
<monos> LC_ADDRESS=ko_KR.UTF-8
<monos> LC_TELEPHONE=ko_KR.UTF-8
<monos> LC_MEASUREMENT=ko_KR.UTF-8
<monos> LC_IDENTIFICATION=ko_KR.UTF-8
<monos> LC_ALL=
<monos> 아이디 monos
<monos> 비번 monos1013
<ujuc> vsftp쪽 로컬을..;;
<monos> ujuc, 님 제가 알고 싶은게 vsftpd쪽 로컬 잡는걸 알고 싶습니다.
<monos> ujuc, 거기서 자꾸 EUC-KR로 잡는거 같은데 그걸 변경해주고 싶은데 어떻게 해야 되는지 모르겠습니다.
<ahoops_> monos님 윈도우 버전이랑 ftp클라이언트 어떤거세요?
<monos> ahoops_, 윈도우만 그런게 아니라 리눅스에서도 그래요
<ahoops_> 리눅에서도 한글이 깨진다구요? 터미널에서요?
<monos> ahoops_, 파이어폭스에서는 안되고 크롬에서만 되네요
<monos> ahoops_, 네 터미널 ftp로 접속하면 깨져요
<monos> ahoops_, 일상터미널은 한글 잘됩니다.
<monos> ahoops_, 그런 ftp 서버로 접속하면 한글이 깨져요
<ahoops_> 네.
<ahoops_> 터미널 ftp클라이언트는 어떤건데요?
<monos> ftp클라이언트 없이 터미널에서
<monos> ftp로 접속했어요
<samahui> $ sudo locale-gen ko_KR.UTF-8
<samahui> $ sudo vi /etc/default/locale
<ujuc> unicode로 해도.. 똑같네요.ㅡ.ㅡ;
<samahui> LANG="ko_KR.UTF-8"
<samahui> LANGUAGE="ko_KR:ko:en_US:en"
<ujuc> 파복에서 글짜깨짐은.;
<ahoops_> samahui++
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다 ㅋ
<ujuc> 파일질라에서는 제대로보이고..;
<samahui> 좋은아침입니다
<ujuc> 안녕하세요^^.
<ahoops_> 파일질라는 알아서 인코딩 변환시키는 히얀한 기능이 있어서 그래요.
<ujuc> ㅋㅋ
<monos> samahui, 님
<monos> LANG=ko_KR.UTF-8
<monos> LANGUAGE="ko_KR:UTF-8"
<monos> LANG_ALL="ko_KR.UTF-8"
<monos> LC_NUMERIC="ko_KR.UTF-8"
<monos> LC_TIME="ko_KR.UTF-8"
<samahui> 넵
<monos> LC_MONETARY="ko_KR.UTF-8"
<monos> LC_PAPER="ko_KR.UTF-8"
<monos> LC_IDENTIFICATION="ko_KR.UTF-8"
<monos> LC_NAME="ko_KR.UTF-8"
<monos> LC_ADDRESS="ko_KR.UTF-8"
<monos> LC_TELEPHONE="ko_KR.UTF-8"
<monos> LC_MEASUREMENT="ko_KR.UTF-8"
<monos> LANGUAGE="ko_KR:ko:en_US:en"
<monos> 이거만 집어 넣어 볼까요?
<samahui> 넵
<ahoops_> monos: LANG 변수값만 저정도면 일단 충분해요;
<monos> samahui, 님
<monos> samahui,  재부팅 없이 할 방법은 없을까요?
<monos> samahui,  재부팅 없이 테스트 할방법은 없을까요?
<dkpearl> 안녕하세요~
<ujuc> 안녕하세요^^.
<monos> dkpearl, 님 안녕하세요
<monos> 저 재부팅 하고 올게여
<samahui> 제부팅 해야 적용되죠
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> 로케일 저리 바꿔도 안되면
<samahui> 흠...
<ujuc> ...;
<ahoops_> 바꿔도 안되면
<ahoops_> 클라문제죠;;
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> 클라이언트를 되는것만 쓰는것도 ㅋ
<ahoops_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 아! 회의 시작하네용
<samahui> 회의 다녀올께요~~
<samahui> 즐거운 하루 되세요 ~
<ahoops_> 근데 sftp쓰시면 되는뎅.
<ujuc> 넵^^
<ahoops_> samahui: 낼름.
<ujuc> 그러게요.. 22번 포트 막아두셨던데..
<ujuc> 굳이 ftp를 쓰시는 건왜인지..;;;
<ujuc> 간단히 쓸때는 편한데....
<monos> samahui, 님 여전히 안되네요
<ahoops_> 시간이 해결해줄문제;
<ujuc> 파복 버리시고.
<monos> samahui, 혹시 vsftpd 여기를 utp-8변경해줄 방법은 없으세요?
<ujuc> 그냥.. 크롬으로 접속하세요..
<ujuc> 파일질라랑
<monos> ujuc님 크롬은 잘되네요
<ujuc> 넵.. 그러니.. 그냥 그쪽으로만 하시고 일을 하시는게..
<monos> ujuc, 그런데 문제가 있습니다. 제가 주로 터미널에서 작업하는데 터미널에서 한글이 깨져서 작업이 안되요
<ujuc> 안되는 아이 붙잡고 시간 끄는것보다..
<ujuc> ssh 로 접속하시는것 아닌가요?
<ujuc> sftp 로 접속이 안되시던데..?
<monos> ftp로 접속해요
<ujuc> 안되던데.;;
<ujuc> ssh로 서버에 접속하시는건 아니죠.ㅡ.ㅡ<?
<ahoops_> 제 생각엔 일단 시스템 로켈은 정해졌으니, 터미널쪽 로케일을만 확인하면 다 해결될것같은데요.
<monos> ujuc, 네 아니에요
<ujuc> 터미널 로케일 한번 확인해보세요...
<monos> ahoops_, 네 맞는거 같아요 그걸 하는방법좀 알려주세요
<ahoops_> 무조건 클라이언트쪽 문제에요.
<ahoops_> 그건 클라이언트마다 틀려요.
<monos> 터미널 로케일 변경하는 방법을 알고 싶습니다.
<ujuc> 터미널 뭐쓰시나요?
<monos> xtem인거 같아요
<ujuc> 설정가셔서 인코딩 부분에 보시면 있을껀데..
<ujuc> xtem......
<ahoops_> -_-
<monos> 아니네요
<ujuc> gnome-terminal 쓰시죠...
<monos> xfce4-terminal
<ujuc> 아..
<ujuc> 그러면
<monos> xfce4-terminal 0.6.1
<ahoops_> env | grep LANG
<ujuc> edit > preferences > advanced
<ujuc> 에보시면 인코딩 설정이 uft-8인지 확인.ㅡ.ㅡ;
<ujuc> 을..
<monos> preferences
<ahoops_> 그놈터미널이 지존;
<monos> 명령어가 없어요
<ujuc> ..
<ujuc> 메뉴바에서요..
<monos> monos@monos-lx:~$ env | grep LANG
<monos> LANG=ko_KR.UTF-8
<monos> LANGUAGE=ko_KR:en
<monos> LANG_ALL=ko_KR.UTF-8
<ahoops_> ftp로 접근하시면 확실히 깨지시는것맞죠?
<monos> ahoops_, 네
<ahoops_> 긁어주세요.
<monos> Connected to monos.iptime.org.
<monos> 220 (vsFTPd 3.0.2)
<monos> Name (monos.iptime.org:monos): monos
<monos> 331 Please specify the password.
<monos> Password:
<monos> 230 Login successful.
<monos> Remote system type is UNIX.
<monos> Using binary mode to transfer files.
<monos> ftp> ls
<monos> 200 PORT command successful. Consider using PASV.
<monos> 150 Here comes the directory listing.
<monos> drwxrwxr-x    2 1000     1000         4096 Aug 25 08:57 smb4k
<monos> drwxr-xr-x    2 1000     1000         4096 Aug 24 11:15 ??????
<monos> drwxrwxrwx    9 1000     1000         4096 Aug 26 07:10 ????????????
<monos> drwxr-xr-x    2 1000     1000         4096 Aug 24 11:15 ??????
<monos> drwxr-xr-x    2 1000     1000         4096 Aug 25 16:24 ????????????
<monos> drwxr-xr-x    2 1000     1000         4096 Aug 24 11:15 ?????????
<ahoops_> 네네
<monos> drwxr-xr-x    2 1000     1000         4096 Aug 24 11:15 ??????
<monos> drwxr-xr-x    2 1000     1000         4096 Aug 24 11:15 ??????
<monos> drwxr-xr-x    2 1000     1000         4096 Aug 24 11:15 ?????????
<monos> 226 Directory send OK.
<ahoops_> 패스뭐에요?
<monos> monos1013요
<ahoops_> 제가 접속해본결과는 잘나오구요.
<ahoops_> 전 lftp로 접근했구요.
<monos> 파이어폭스로도 깨져요
<ahoops_> 그냥 터미널에서 ls쳐도 한글깨져요?
<monos> 아니요
<monos> ftp접속안하면 안깨져요
<monos> 잘사용하고 있어요
<ahoops_> 요건 ftp 클라이언트 문제군;
<monos> ahoops_, 님 해결방법은 없을까요?
<ahoops_> 찾아봐야할것같아요.
<samahui> 뤼~ 회의 간단하게 끝내고 돌아왔습니다
<samahui> 회의가 짧아서 기쁘군요
<ahoops_> 사실상 기본 ftp은 테스트할때나 살짝 써먹지 보통은 lftp쓰니깐;;
<samahui> 보스께서 출장가신답니다... 출장을 핑게로 골프여행가는 걸지도...
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<monos> samahui, 님 저 좀만 도와주세요
<samahui> vsftpd말고 다른 ftp서버 쓰시면 안되는거죠?
<monos> samahui, vsftpd에 utp-8이나 로케일 설정하는게 없죠?
<ahoops_> 빌드자체를 그렇게하라는 글은 있는데..
<samahui> 자체적으로 utp-8으로 작동하는걸로 알고 있습니다
<ahoops_> 패키징할때 이미 그렇게 빌드되어졌을듯;;
<samahui> 그래서 다른 한글 로케일 설정되어있으면 깨지는 걸꺼예요
<samahui> 소스 받아서 수정해서 컴파일 하는방법도 있네요
<monos> samahui, 네 저두 그글 봤는데 실력이 안되어서
<samahui> 자체적으로 utp-8으로 인코딩하는걸 막아버리는거죠
<monos> samahui, 소스는 받어서 보긴 했는데 조금 다르더라구요
<ahoops_> ftp클라이언트를 바꾸세요 -_-
<monos> samahui,  버전이 많이 업되어서 그런지 달라서 못했어요
<ahoops_> lftp, ncftp 많자나여;
<samahui> 흠
<monos> ahoops_, 님 클라이언트 없이 터미널에서 작업하고 싶어요
<ahoops_> lftp, ncftp 모두 터미널 클라이언트인데요.
<ahoops_> 요즘 누가 쌩으로 ftp 써요 ㅠ
<monos> 무엇보다 서버에 넣어두고 제가 쓰는 윈도우에서 안되어서요
<ujuc> 디렉토리 이름을
<ujuc> 영어로 쓰세요
<ujuc> 그냥..
<ujuc> 한국어 쓰시지마시고..
<ahoops_> 근데 왜 기본 ftp으로 접근하면 깨지는지는 궁금하긴하군요. 설마;; 영어만 되는건 아니겠지;;
<ujuc> 영어가 속편해요..
<monos> ujuc, 그게 제일 좋은데 다운 받다보면 한글파일이나 한글폴더가 많아서 문제에요
<ujuc> ...
<ahoops_> 맥용 기본 ftp는 한글 잘나오넹.
<ahoops_> 저게 어디서 꼬인거지.
<ahoops_> 오묘하다;;
<ahoops_> 글구 윈도에서 안된다는건 어떤 말씀이세요?
<ujuc> 한글을 로마자로 변경해주는 프로그램있다네요...
<monos> 윈도우 ftp프로그램에서 제 ftp서버로 접속하면 한글이 깨져요
<monos> ujuc,  로마 언어요?
<ahoops_> ujuc: 일을 아주 더 복잡미묘하게 만드시는듯..ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 기본적으로 서버쪽이 UTF-8이기때문에..
<ahoops_> 이문제는 클라이언트 ftp만 UTF-8만 지원하는 녀석이라면 무조건 해결되어지는 문제인데..
<monos> ahoops_, 네 맞는거 같아요
<ahoops_> 기본 ftp 클라이언트가 이걸 지원안하는건 아닐까요?
<monos> ahoops_, 네 기본 ftp 로케일을 utp-8로 바꾸고 싶어요
<ahoops_> 그건 저도 해본적 없어서 잘 모르겠네요.
<ahoops_> 원해 지원하는지도 잘 모르겠구요;
<ahoops_> 원래;
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 맥용 기본 ftp client는 지원하나봐요
<ahoops_> 첨으로 맥이 맘으로 들다니;;
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> qc군요.
<ahoops_> 그새 데몬을 바꾸셨네;
<ahoops_> monos: 걍 쌩 ftp client로 접근하시고 ls 치고 깨지면
<ahoops_> qc 커맨드 한번 때리시구 다시 ls 한번해보세요.
<ahoops_> 역시 ftp클라이언트 문제였..
<ahoops_> 긍개 걍 좋은 lftp, ncftp 이런거 쓰시면 됨.
<ahoops_> drwxr-xr-x    2 monos      monos            4096 Aug 24 11:15 ?????????
<ahoops_> 226-Options: -l
<ahoops_> 226 9 matches total
<ahoops_> ftp> qc
<ahoops_> Quote control characters off.
<ahoops_> ftp> ls
<ahoops_> 200 PORT command successful
<ahoops_> 150 Connecting to port 49146
<ahoops_> drwxrwxr-x    2 monos      monos            4096 Aug 25 08:57 smb4k
<ahoops_> drwxr-xr-x    2 monos      monos            4096 Aug 24 11:15 공개
<ahoops_> 마지막의 "공개" 잘 보임.
<ujuc> :))
<ujuc> :0
<monos> ahoops_, 님
<ahoops_> 네.
<monos> ahoops_, 이걸 항상 오프 할수 없을까요?
<monos> characters off.
<ahoops_> 할수있다고 생각하는데요.
<samahui> 혹시
<samahui> vsftpd.conf 파일에 chatset 설정해주는 건 안통할까요
<monos> samahui, 해볼게요
<monos> samahui, 님
<samahui> spq
<samahui> 넵
<monos> samahui,  chatset이라고 없어요
<samahui> 그러니까 추가해보세요
<monos> 뭐라고 추가할까요?
<samahui> convert_charset_enable=1
<samahui> local_charset=UTF8
<samahui> remote_charset=UTF8
<samahui> 이런식으로요
<samahui> 아니면
<ahoops_> 서버딴에서 강제하자..
<samahui> UTF8을 cp949로 해주던가요 보통 윈도우가 cp949인걸로 알거든요
<monos> samahui, 제가 3개 넣고 서비스 리스타트 하니 아예 서버로 접속을 안하네요
<samahui> 서비스 리스타트 했는데 접속이 안되세요?
<monos> samahui, 네
<monos> samahui,  빼고 다시 서버 켜봐야 겠네요
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> charset_filter_enable=yes
<samahui> charset_client=cp949
<samahui> charset_server=utf-8
<samahui> 이것도 안될까요
<monos> 그것도 넣고 해볼게요
<monos> 3가지 빼니깐 서버 다시 접속 되네요
<monos> charset_란 명령어를 넣으면 서버에 접속이 안되는거 같아요
<monos> ftp> monos.iptime.org
<monos> ?Invalid command
<monos> ftp> open monos.iptime.org
<monos> Connected to monos.iptime.org.
<monos> 220 (vsFTPd 3.0.2)
<monos> Name (monos.iptime.org:monos): monos
<monos> 331 Please specify the password.
<monos> Password:
<monos> 230 Login successful.
<monos> Remote system type is UNIX.
<monos> Using binary mode to transfer files.
<monos> ftp> ls
<monos> 200 PORT command successful. Consider using PASV.
<monos> 150 Here comes the directory listing.
<monos> drwxrwxr-x    2 1000     1000         4096 Aug 25 08:57 smb4k
<monos> drwxr-xr-x    2 1000     1000         4096 Aug 24 11:15 ??????
<monos> drwxrwxrwx    9 1000     1000         4096 Aug 26 07:10 ????????????
<monos> drwxr-xr-x    2 1000     1000         4096 Aug 24 11:15 ??????
<monos> drwxr-xr-x    2 1000     1000         4096 Aug 25 16:24 ????????????
<monos> drwxr-xr-x    2 1000     1000         4096 Aug 24 11:15 ?????????
<monos> drwxr-xr-x    2 1000     1000         4096 Aug 24 11:15 ??????
<monos> drwxr-xr-x    2 1000     1000         4096 Aug 24 11:15 ??????
<monos> drwxr-xr-x    2 1000     1000         4096 Aug 24 11:15 ?????????
<monos> 226 Directory send OK.
<monos> ftp> qc
<monos> Quote control characters off.
<monos> ftp> ls
<monos> 200 PORT command successful. Consider using PASV.
<monos> 150 Here comes the directory listing.
<monos> drwxrwxr-x    2 1000     1000         4096 Aug 25 08:57 smb4k
<monos> drwxr-xr-x    2 1000     1000         4096 Aug 24 11:15 공개
<monos> drwxrwxrwx    9 1000     1000         4096 Aug 26 07:10 다운로드
<monos> drwxr-xr-x    2 1000     1000         4096 Aug 24 11:15 문서
<monos> drwxr-xr-x    2 1000     1000         4096 Aug 25 16:24 바탕화면
<monos> drwxr-xr-x    2 1000     1000         4096 Aug 24 11:15 비디오
<monos> drwxr-xr-x    2 1000     1000         4096 Aug 24 11:15 사진
<monos> drwxr-xr-x    2 1000     1000         4096 Aug 24 11:15 음악
<monos> drwxr-xr-x    2 1000     1000         4096 Aug 24 11:15 템플릿
<monos> 226 Directory send OK.
<monos> qc란거
<monos> 이게 먼지 궁금하네요
<ahoops_> man ftp 해보세요..
<monos> ahoops_, 다 영어라서 무슨말인지 모르겠네요
<monos> qc          Toggle the printing of control characters in the output of
<monos>                  ASCII type commands.  When this is turned on, control charac‐
<monos>                  ters are replaced with a question mark if the output file is
<monos>                  the standard output.  This is the default when the standard
<monos>                  output is a tty.
<monos> qc 이걸 자동으로 되게 하고 싶네요
<ahoops_> 여기서부터는 삽질이 필요하실것같아요;
<ahoops_> samahui: 서버딴에서 케릭터셋을 강제하는거랑요. 클라이언트가 서버쪽의 케릭터셋을 따라가는거랑요 어떤게 나은 선택일까요?
<ahoops_> 이런 원론적인 문제가 제일 난해한것같아요 -_-
<samahui> 서버요
<ahoops_> 네..
<samahui> 서버는 하나고 클라이언트는 불특정다수자나요
<monos> AddDefaultCharset UTF-8 이거랑
<monos> AddDefaultCharset off
<monos> 이거 두개를 어딘가 넣어야 할거 같은데
<monos> 어디에 넣어야 될지 모르겠네요
<ahoops_> monos님, 여유를 가지시구요..문서를 좀 읽어보시는건 어떨까요?
<monos> ahoops_, 문서를 읽어볼려구 해도 다 영어문서들이고 한글로 된건 지금 거의다 읽어본거 같아요
<ahoops_> 영어를 저도 잘하는건 아니지만, 그래도 저정도는 읽어주셔야 하는데 ㅠㅠ;
<samahui> 아까 알려드린것 들중에
<samahui> convert_charset_enable=yes
<samahui> local_charset=UTF8
<samahui> remote_charset=cpc949
<samahui> 이거
<samahui> 문서에 나온건데 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 안된다면서요
<monos> samahui, 님 그걸 vsftpd.conf에 넣으면 접속이 안되요
<samahui> 위 세개 다시 넣고 해보세요
<monos> samahui, 역시 접속이 안되네요
<monos> vsftpd 말고 ftp 서버 좋은거 없을까요?
<monos> DefaultCharset off 이거만 자동으로 설정 되게 해두 해결 될거 같기도 한데
<ahoops_> 오옥 퍼블릭 메이드님 오셨다..
<ahoops_> Seony: 꾸벅.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<monos> Seony, 님 안녕하세요
<monos> lysk9884, 님 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> monos: 힘드셔도 아무 데몬이라도 문서를 하나 읽어보세요 ㅠㅠ;
<ahoops_> 하나 극복하시면, 다른 얘들도 쉽게쉽게 가실수있으세요.
<ahoops_> 예전 이야기할필요는 없지만 RTFM이 난무하던적을 생각하면 -_-;;
<ahoops_> Seony: 픽업잘하셨어요?
<lysk9884> 안녕하세요
<lysk9884> 흠...
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요?
<lysk9884> 카탈리스트 설치는 잘됫는데
<lysk9884> 디스플레이가 인식이 안되네요
<lysk9884> 흠...
<lysk9884> 아직 갈길이 머네요
<lysk9884> ㅠㅠ
<lysk9884> ahoops_ 안녕하세요 !
<ahoops_> :)
<Seony> ahoops_: ㅎㅎ 네.  지금 옆에 있어요
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ 부럽군요 ㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 근데 오늘 날씨가 좀 덥네요
<ahoops_> 아무리 생각해도 그쪽이 더 환경이 좋은것같아요.
<ahoops_> 오늘도 태풍이라 전 집에도 못가고 있네요..
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 더워도 바람은 좀 부네요
<ujuc> ㅎㄸㄷ 태풍.;
<autowiz2016> 서울은 아침 저녁으로 서늘합니다.
<autowiz2016> 낮에는 좀 많이 덥긴 합니다만...
<lysk9884> 이제 한국은
<lysk9884> 여름 날씨 끝나가나요 ?
<Seony> 요즘 날씨 많이 풀렸다더라구요
<lysk9884> 하아.. 추석 연휴 길던데 ~
<lysk9884> 추석에 한국 가고 싶네여
<lysk9884> 여긴 일년 내내 덥기만한 나라라..
<ahoops_> lysk9884: 어디사세요?
<lysk9884> 저 싱가폴~
<lysk9884> 대학부터 벌써
<lysk9884> 4년 도 훌쩍 지나갓네요
<lysk9884> 5년 되가네여 ~
<ahoops_> 오래되셨군요.
<lysk9884> 한국 안간지
<lysk9884> 2년 째라 ㅠㅠ
<lysk9884> 가구 싶음
<lysk9884> 여기 월세가 너무 비싸서
<lysk9884> 한국 갔다오면
<lysk9884> 월세 밀려서
<lysk9884> ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> ㅠㅠ
<ujuc> ㅠ.ㅠ
<ahoops_> 저도 한국들어간지 3년 다되어가네요 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 거기 월세얼마나해요..
<ahoops_> 에휴, 집문제 진짜 지긋지긋하네요 진짜.
<Seony> 저도 한국 들어간지 3년째
<autowiz2016> 한국도 월세 비사요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<ahoops_> 철수!
<monos> Seony, 님 저 질문좀요
<monos> Seony, ftp://monos.iptime.org 파이어폭스로 들어가면 한글이 깨지고
<monos> Seony, 크롬으로 드가면 한글이 안 깨지는데 이걸 파이어폭스에서도 한글이 안깨지게 하고 싶은데
<monos> samahui_lab, 님 라즈베리 파이 동영상 1080p 감아보기 할때도 멈춤 없이 잘되나요?
<autowiz2016> 파폭이 ftp 접속시 utf-8 으로 안되는거 까지는 그렇다고 쳐도
<autowiz2016> 수동으로 utf-8 지정을 해도 깨지네요 -_-;;
<samahui> 라즈베리파이 동영상 1080p 가 어떤 방식으로 된 파일이냐에 따라 조금 달라요
<samahui> 근데 보통 mp4는 문제없이 돌아가네요
<monos> 제가 동영상 같은거 그냥 재생만 안하고 감아보기 많이 하거든요
<samahui> 감아보기라는게 빨리돌리는거나 하는건 조금 버벅이는 경우가 발생하더군요
<monos> 그런데 저 컴퓨터 옛날꺼로 테스트 해보니 감아볼때 랙이 생기던데요
<samahui> xbmc로 돌릴때 가장 안정적이고 빠르더군요
<monos> 역시 라즈베리파이도 랙이 생기나봐요
<samahui> 라즈베리파이에 xbmc 조합으로 잘보고 있습니다
<monos> xbmc에 있는 플레이어 좋나보네요
<monos> 나도 라즈베리 파이 동영상 감상용으로 구매할까 생각중이거든요
<samahui> 한번에 쭈욱 빠르게 보는건 괜찮은데
<monos> 근데 감아보기에서 버벅인다고 하니 다시 생각해봐야 겠네요
<samahui> 앞뒤로 계속 이동시키면 100% 랙걸리거나 반응이 늦어집니다
<monos> 이런
<samahui> 조작 하는 족족히 바로 응답하지를 않아요
<samahui> 1080p의 경우에만요
<samahui> 720이하 파일은 잘되더군요
<monos> 역시 램1기가 이상 되어야 동영상도 감아보기 잘될거 같네요
<monos> 라즈베리파이 다음 업글판 나올때 사야 겠네요
<samahui> 4만원짜리에 많은걸 기대하면 안됩니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<monos> 기즈모스피어 란거 x86 으로 윈도우도 깔리는거 나온다고 하던데
<monos> 아직 국내는 출시 안했던데
<monos> amd 회사꺼더라구요
<monos> 근데 가격이 20만원돈
<monos> samahui, 님은 라즈베리파이로 보통 어떤거 하세요?
<samahui> 전 파이썬 가지고 놀거나
<samahui> 장비제어에 써요
<monos> rc카 같은거
<samahui> 감시카메라나 rc같은거요
<samahui> 넵
<monos> 로보트
<monos> 장난감
<samahui> 그밖에는 거의 티비에 연결해서 영화보는데 쓰죠 ㅋ
<monos> 연결이 되나봐요?
<samahui> 추가적으로 보드를 달아줘야되요
<monos> 네
<monos> samahui, 서버용으로 라즈베리파이 살려고 했는데 사람들이 비추라고 안샀는데
<samahui> 서버로 돌리기에는 비추죠 너무 느려요
<monos> samahui, 서버용으로 라즈베리파이 같은 미니 컴퓨터 사고 싶어요
<samahui> 미니서버 구현하려면 전 노트북 추천드립니다
<monos> samahui, 구형컴퓨터 집에 하루종일 틀어두니 배보다 배꼽이 더 커져요 전기세가 많이 나와서요
<samahui> 그러니까 노트북이 좋아요~ 전기를 적게 먹거든요
<monos> samahui, 그러네요 전기가 없어도 작동하니 베터리 추천만 해주면 되겠네요
<monos> samahui, 그러네요 전기가 없어도 작동하니 베터리 충전만 해주면 되겠네요
<samahui> 안정적이려면 전원 연결해놓고 쓰는게 좋고 그렇게 해도 데탑보다는 훨씬 적게 먹으니까요
<monos> samahui, 라즈베리파이 같은게 노트북보다 전기는 더 적게 먹죠?
<samahui> 네 휴대폰용 충전기를 전원으로 사용합니다
<monos> samahui, 네 그럼 저는 나중에 라즈베리파이 업글버전 나오면 사고 싶어요
<monos> samahui, 1.5기가 cpu에 1기가램이면 아주 쓸만할거 같아요
<samahui> http://www.hardkernel.com/renewal_2011/main.php
<samahui> 이런것도 있어요
<samahui> 라즈베리보다 훨 좋은데 가격도 좀 쌔죠
<samahui> 보드만 11만원선이니까
<samahui> x-2의 경우요
<samahui> 새로나온놈사면 20만원 넘고요
<monos> 사고 싶네요
<monos> 쿼드코어
<samahui> 성능은 라즈베리보다 훨씬 좋아요 ㅋ
<samahui> 근데 20만원 선까지 올라갈거면 아까도 말했지만 서버 구성에는 차라리 듀얼코어 이상의 노트북이 났기때문에 전 패스했어요 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui> 중고 듀얼코어 노트북이나 저가형 신형 노트북이면 20~30선이면 구입가능하거든요
<samahui> 점심들 맛있게 드세요~ 저도 점심 먹으러 갑니다~
<monos_> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<monos> samahui: 님 안녕하세요
<samahui> monos: 안녕하세요
<monos> samahui: 님 리눅스로 웹서버 ftp서버 토렌트 다운로드 머신으로 쓰고 있는데 다른거 뭐 할만한게 있을까요?
<samahui> 전 모든 시스템을 리눅스만으로 써요
<samahui> 우분투나 민트 깔아놓고
<samahui> 마찬가지로 웹서버 ftp서버 미디어서버 토렌트 다운로드 머신에
<samahui> 채팅도 하고
<samahui> 개발 도구로 사용하고있죠
<monos> 개발도구?
<samahui> 넵
<monos> 홈피같은거요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 하이요
<samahui> 이클립스+android ADT로 안드로이드 앱 개발도구로 사용하기도하고
<samahui> 자바 개발도하고
<samahui> 그밖에 이것저것 다하는데요
<samahui> 요즘은 금융관련 작업도 가능하기때문에
<samahui> 윈도우를 안쓴지 오래됬어요
<monos> samahui: 님 액티브x때문에 안되자나요?
<samahui> 집에 있는 데탑만 다음팟 시청이랑 게임 가끔할때 빼고는 윈도우 안써요
<samahui> 액티브x 쓰는 사이트 이용을 안해버려요 ㅋ
<monos> samahui: 어떤 금융 은행 사용하시는데요?
<samahui> 윈도우 환경이 꼭 필요할때는 버추얼박스에 윈도우 하나 깔아서 쓰죠
<samahui> 하나은행이랑 국민은행이랑 기타 등등 다쓰는데요
<monos> samahui: 역시 가상으로 os 하나 깔아야 쉽게 사용가능하겠네요
<samahui> 전 보험이나 은행일 이외에는 가끔 다음팟시청 정도 밖에 안써요
<samahui> 꼭 깔필요는 ~ 글쎄요~~~
<samahui> 요즘은 스팀도 리눅스 지원 게임들이 나와서 게임도 점점 폭이 넓어지고 있죠
<samahui> 그다지 윈도우 쓸 일이 없네요
<monos> samahui: 국가기관 홈피는 거의다 액티브 x를 사용해서 윈도우 아니면 안되더라구요
<samahui> 국가기관 홈피 중 일반적으로 이용하는게 국세청이나 법원정도라 ㅋㅋ
<monos> samahui:  오늘 윈도우 8.1 정식 버전 RTM으로 나온다고 하더니 아직 소식이 없네요
<samahui> 이달중이라고 했었는데 공개 된거 아닌가요?
<monos> samahui: 정식 베포는 10월에 나온다고 하네요 오늘은 RTM버전으로 나온데요
<samahui> 이번주 내로 공개 한다고 했어요
<monos> samahui:  윈도우 8.1받아서 깔아볼려고 윈도우 컴퓨터 켰더니
<monos> samahui:  요즘 스마트폰으로 온라인 뱅킹 되나요?
<samahui> 넵
<samahui>  되기는 하는데 전 비추 드립니다
<samahui> 보안 취약점이 많아서 위험하죠 스마트폰은 ... 그래도 편리하기 떄문에 꽤 많은 사람들이 이용하는 실정입니다만...
<samahui> 하긴... 통장에 거금 들어있는거 아니면 정말 편리하게 쓸만하죠 ㅋ
<monos> 리그오브 레전드가 리눅스 클라이언트가 있으면 좋턴데
<samahui> Heroes of Newerth, http://deviantcj.tistory.com/315 리눅스용 리그오브레전드입니다 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 와인 삽질하면 리눅스에서 돌릴 수 있긴한데, 사양을 엄청 많이 타서 좀 문제죠...
<samahui> 리그오브레전드가 인기는 인기군요. 울회사 애덜도 많이들 하던데
<samahui> 재미있나봐요
<monos> 저두 와인으로 해보고 너무 랙이 심해서 포기
<autowiz2016> lol 요즘도 하나요?
<Work^Seony> 요즘도 하는 수준이 아니라, 아직까지 최고로 잘나가는 e스포츠 중 하나잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> samahui: 재미있긴 한데 초딩들이 너무 많아서 게임에 지면 못하면 별소리 다 들음
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 스타의 아성을 무너트린 게임인거 같긴해요
<samahui> 요즘은 스타리그보다 많은 리그를 하는듯하던데요
<monos> samahui: 생각나서 홈피 가보니 점검이네요
<samahui> 하긴.. 스타는 자멸했죠... 이윤추구하다...
<monos> 스타2 나왔던데 사람들이 잘안하더라구요
<samahui> 디아3도 잘 안하죠
<monos> 블리자드 회사 게임이 예전엔 정말 인기 였는데 요즘 인기가 없네요
<Work^Seony> 디아3은 그래서 많이 바뀐거 같더라구요
<Work^Seony> 아이템 드랍율 올리고, 난이도 낮추고..
<samahui> 그게 돈 좀 벌어보겠다고 서버접속해서 하게 했다가 망하고 돈 좀 더 받아보겠다고 피씨방 압박하다 외면받고 이윤 좀 더 남겨보려고 방송사와 중계권 싸움하다 밀려나고 그랬쬬
<samahui> 디아블로는
<samahui> 초기 접속 불가가 타격을 크게 줬죠
<samahui> 초기에 잡았어야 하는데 전 2까지만 해보고 3 초기에 접속 안되는 답답함에 걍 되팔아버렸어요
<samahui> 요즘은 잘 접속도 되고 Seony님 말씀대로 드랍율도 높이고 이래저래 노력하는거 같지만
<samahui> 그래도 예전만 못하죠
<samahui> 예전 2 나왔을때는 거진 모든 사람들이 했었죠
<samahui> 심지어 전 크랙만들어서 회사에 뿌리기까지 했었는걸요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 발매되자마자 구입해서 복사해서 돌렸던 기억이 나네요. 덕분에 일과 끝나고 밤세 직원들끼리 함께했는데 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> samahui, 여기 채널에 오시는 분 중에 nymph라는 닉 쓰시는 분 아세요?
<samahui> nymph님 이요???
<samahui> 넵 알아요
<Work^Seony> 지금 여기 와있는데요 ㅋㅋ 울 사수가 주말에 뭐했냐고 묻길래 걔 얘기했더니, 맘에 든다고 우리 사무실 와서 일하라고 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 유학가서 취업하는 건가요?
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 잘하면 될 판이에요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz2016> 와우 어학연수에 취직까지
<samahui> 잘 꼬셔서 주저앉혀요
<samahui> 아예~ 이민으로다가 ㅋ
<monos> Work^Seony:  케나다 까지 갔어요?
<Work^Seony> 전에 까페24 일하면서 엄청 스트레스 받았나보더라구요
<Work^Seony> monos, 캐나다요? 저는 캐나다 안사는데요
<monos> Work^Seony:  하와이?
<samahui> 하와이예요 ㅋ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 하여간, 그래서, 이력서나 작성해보라고 했어요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 잘하셨어요
<samahui> seony님 덕분에 취업도하고 한턱 크게~ 내라고 하셔야겠네요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ 그래야죠
<Work^Seony> 어제는 제가 하루종일 샀으니... 이제 얻어먹는 일만 남았네요
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 얼마 바꿔 갔나 맨날 말해서 아시자나요
<samahui> 싹~ 벗겨먹는것도 인생공부다 생각되게 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 잘알죠
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 오랜만에 밤셈했더니 아직은 쌩쌩하네요
<Work^Seony> 여기 유학와있는 유학생 부부 중에서 하나가, 네오위즈 게임사업부에서 서버 프로그래머로 일하던 사람이 있거든요
<Work^Seony> 어제 그 사람 소개도 시켜주고 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 역시 컴쟁이들은 컴쟁이들끼리 만나야 대화가 되더라구요
<samahui> 오호
<samahui> 이래저래 안목을 넓히는 계기가 되겠군요
<Work^Seony> 안목을 넓히기보단, 각자 회사 뒷다마 까는 분위기였어요ㅕ ㅋ
<samahui> 그러게요 컴쟁이 들은 컴쟁이들이랑 놀아야 대화가 되죠 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 달리 nerd가 되는게 아닌가 봐요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 남자들 모이면 자기 부대가 제일 힘들었다는 군생활 얘기하듯... 자기 회사가 제일 일하기 더럽다는 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 글쵸
<samahui> it가 3D업종은 3D업종이죠
<samahui> 왠만하면 노가다 만땅이니 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 글쵸... 여기서는 대우가 무지 좋거든요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 확실히 it쪽은 국내보다 해외로 나가야 대우가 좋은거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 네. 무지 좋아요. 인간관계 제외하고서라도..
<samahui> 저희 회사는 나름 좋아요... 제가 윗선으로 올라갈수록 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 계속 올라가셔야죠
<samahui> 아뇨 더 올라가면 개발에서 빠지고 관리직으로 넘어가니까요 멈춰야죠 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 나이 먹어서도 개발하게 해줘요?
<samahui> 아직까지는요
<Work^Seony> 몇살이 개발자 상한선이에요?
<samahui> 나이 관계없이 능력있으면 하는거죠 ㅋ
<samahui> 딱 몇살이다 이건 없죠
<Work^Seony> 오오... 거긴 좋은 회사네요
<samahui> 다만 새로 올라오는 젊은 애들에게 밀리면 그때 관리직으로 넘어가던가 아니면 나가는거죠 ㅋ
<samahui> 아직은 쌩쌩한 나이인지라 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 40될때까지는 기본으로 하고
<Work^Seony> 그래도 아직은 개발이 재밌으신가봐요
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> 전 아직도 재미있네요
<Work^Seony> 여기 유학온 유학생 또 다른 부부 하나는 ㅋㅋ, 남자가 삼성 모바일 사업부에서 안드로이드 플랫폼 엔지니어였다거든요
<Work^Seony> 근데 그 사람은, 컴퓨터가 너무 싫대요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그래서 때려쳤다나...
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 앞으로 더 이상은 컴질 하고싶지 않다더라구요
<samahui> 그게 차이가 전 정말 좋아서 시작한 일이고
#ubuntu-ko 2013-08-27
<samahui> 보통은 돈벌려고 하는 일이 되면 그렇게 되더군요
<autowiz2016> 저도 34 밖에 안됐는데 . 열심히 한만큼 보상이 없다는 생각이 드니까 . 막 컴 하기가 점점 귀찮아 지내요
<samahui> ㅋㅋ 아직 멀으셨어요 ㅋ
<samahui> 처음 컴 접하고 프로그래밍해본게 국민학생일때니까... 거진 30년 다되가네요
<Work^Seony> 저는 중학교 때 처음 해봤는데, 말이 너무 어려워서 때려쳤어요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 전 운이 좋은게 아버님이 사업하시니까 컴퓨터가 장래성 좋다고 어릴때부터 하드웨어 지원은 빵빵하게 해주셨죠
<Work^Seony> 오옹
<samahui> 덕분에 이것저것 많이 접하다보니 관심도 자연스레 그리가고
<samahui> 좋아하는거 계속하면서 군대안간다는 말에 학교 산학관에 취업해서 계속해오다보니
<samahui> 이렇게 됬네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 뭐 결국 특례 틀어져서 군대는 늦게 짧게 다녀왔지만요 ㅋ
<samahui> 군대에서도 개발하다 왔네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 군대때 컴했던거 생각하니까 조금은 하기 싫어지긴 하네요
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요.  전산병 가면 프로그래밍 하잖아요
<samahui> 넵
<Work^Seony> 잘못 빠지면 무전기나 만지고 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> c4i 라고
<samahui> 워게임때 쓰는 컴퓨터 프로그램
<autowiz2016> 저는 군대 주특기가 3개로 나와요 -_-;;
<Work^Seony> 알아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 통신모듈개발했었죠
<Work^Seony> 오오
<autowiz2016> 유선포설에서 사단전산실에서 다시 대대 워드병으로 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 주특기가 3개요???????
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 전 처음에는 군대와서도 컴하냐고 싫다고 일반 소총병 갔다가
<samahui> 다시 불려가서
<samahui> 전산병
<samahui> 그러다가 다시 특수보직
<samahui> 그래서 저도 3개 거든요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저도 그놈의 컴퓨터 좀 한다고 적은것 땜시...
<Work^Seony> 무지 고생하다 나왔죠
<samahui> 군대가서 보통 컴했다고 하면 행정병되서 워드 치는게 대부분이죠 ㅎㅎㅎ 완전 노가다 !!
<Work^Seony> 그나마 중대 수준 행정병이면 편하기라도 하죠..
<Work^Seony> 저는 연대 작전병이었는데, 연대 작전주임장교 자리가 중령 승진하는데 필수적인 보직이라,
<Work^Seony> 새벽이고 뭐고 없이 시도때도 없이 불려갔어요
<samahui> 헉
<samahui> 작전병 !!!
<samahui> 노가다의 3대화신
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 잘 아시는군요
<samahui> 작전, 교육, 정보
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 나중에는, 작전보좌관 대신 FTX 훈련지침을 직접 짜서 시달할 수준이 됐죠
<samahui> 잘알죠
<Work^Seony> 실제로 그런 적도 있었구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 맨날 워드작업에 교보제관리 그리고 지도제작
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 네. 지도제작 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 글씨 파기
<samahui> 지도 제작이라기 보다는 프린터 대형으로 뽑아서 코팅 ~
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> HWP는 정말 도사 수준이었어요
<samahui> 비문파기 ㅋ ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 작계 5027은 줄줄 외웠고
<samahui> 전 도와주느라 자주 했쬬
<samahui> 전산작업하다가 심심하면 애들 일할때 도와주고
<samahui> 힘들면 내일하고
<samahui> ㅋ
<samahui> 그래도 그런거 하면 보통 점호열외~
<samahui> 훈련열외~
<samahui> 자나요
<autowiz2016> 파워포인트로 적군이랑 아군 전진했다 후진했다 10번 왔다갔다하는거 애니매이션으로 만드니까 일주일이 지나가더라구요.
<samahui> 그걸 컴으로 돌리는게 c4i예요 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 근데 이건 데이터 넣으면 알아서 단대호가 움직이죠 ㅋ
<samahui> 거기다 각군에 통신으로 정보도 보내고 명령도 내리고
<samahui> 하지만 정작 야전 훈련나가면 통신장애로 그냥 병사가 열심히 수동으로 단대호 옮기죠 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<ujuc> (--)....
<samahui> 여름 다 지나가니까 아침저녁으로 시원한데 에어컨 잘 틀어주네요
<samahui> 춥네요^^;;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 요즘 날씨가 많이 선선해졌다고 하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 혹시 cups에 ldap 연동시켜서 프린터기 quota 설정 가능한지 아시는 분 계신가요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 프린터는 모르겠고 nas에는 가능이요 ㅋ
<samahui> 걍 저처럼 프린터는 윈도우깔아서 프린터서버로 쓰는게 답이예요 ㅋ
<autowiz2016> 저는 cups 나름 매력적이었어요
<samahui> 전 잠시 일 좀 하다 올께요 ^^
<Work^Seony> 넵
<ujuc> 어떤 기능인지 몰라서..ㅡ.ㅡa
<Work^Seony> ujuc, 프린터 서버에요
<ujuc> 넵..
<ujuc> 알아요 quota가.ㅡ.ㅡ
<ujuc> 어떤 기능인지를 모르겠.....ㅡ.ㅡ..;;
<ujuc> 프린터 세부 설정인가요..ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<Work^Seony> 아... quota는 기능이 아니라 대충 "수량 제한"이라는 의미를 갖는 단어에요
<Work^Seony> 사전에는 "한도"라는 뜻이네요
<ujuc> 아..
<ujuc> 한도 설정은.ㅡ.ㅡ 저도 못본듯.ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Work^Seony> 보통 유닉스 서버에서 quota라고 하면, 홈디렉토리의 용량을 제한한다거나 하는 의미로 쓰이죠 ㅎㅎ
<ujuc> 가끔..;; 할당량을 나타내기도 해서..^^..ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 암튼, 지금 해야하는 일이, cups에 ldap 인증을 연동시켜서 프린트 수량을 할당해야하는데..
<Work^Seony> 이게 쉽지가 않네요
<autowiz2016> 횟수로 하실려는건가요? 페이지로 하실려는건가요?
<ujuc> 그렇네요.. 딱히 떠오르는게 없네요..ㅋ
<Work^Seony> autowiz2016, 페이지에요.  근데 CUPS 자체에는 페이지로 제한하는 기능이 있긴 있는데요, 그게 유저를 연동시킬 수는 없더라구요
<Work^Seony> ujuc, PyKota라는 프로그램이 있는데, 이게 좀 설정하기가 너무 까다로워서요... 다른 대안을 찾는 중이었어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 지금 PyKota랑 며칠째 씨름 중인데...
<ujuc> 뭔가..... 가깝지 않은...;;; 아이군요..;
<ahoops_> ujuc: 좋은아침입니다.
<ujuc> ahoops_, 안녕하세요^^.
<autowiz2016> 수아파파님 안녕하세요
<autowiz2016> seony : 잘모하면 cups 소스 수정 해야 하는거 아닌가요? -_-;;
<Work^Seony> autowiz2016, ㅎㅎ 그 정도까진 안되구요... PyKota라는 프로그램이랑 좀 더 씨름해야할 거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 아 어렵네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz2016> 고생하십니다.. ^^ 업무적으로 하시는건가요? 아니면 취미삼아 하시는건가요?
<suapapa> autowiz2016, 안녕하세요 :)
<Work^Seony> 퇴근!
<nymph> Work^Seony: ㅋㅋ
<samahui> nymph님 하와이 어때요?
<nymph> 오늘 아주 알찬 하루였어요~ ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 마음에 드세요?
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> seony님이 일자리 알아봐 주신다면서요
<samahui> 이기회에 뿌리 내리세요 ㅋ ㅋ
<nymph> 헉.. 누가요?
<nymph> 일자리는 모르겠는데요.. 거기다 아직 말도 제대로 못하는데 일자리라뇨!!
<nymph> 솔직히 너무 좋아요..
<nymph> 일단 하와이보다도
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<nymph> 여기 묶는 집 주인님이 너무 좋으세요..
<samahui> 말이야 차차 익히면 되죠
<nymph> 과거에 관광가이드를 했었고 하시더라구요..
<samahui> it가 좋은게 말이 덜 통해도 일은 가능하죠 ㅋ ㅋ
<nymph> 그러면서 와이프 병원 대려다주면서 돌아오는길에
<samahui> 아~!
<samahui> 친절하게 잘 안내해 주시겠네요
<nymph> 다운타운하고 와이키키 차로 구경 다 시켜주셨어요..ㅋ
<samahui> 오호
<samahui> 좋았겠군요
<samahui> 저도 와이키키 해변에 누워 일광욕이나 실컷 했으면 좋겠네요
<samahui> 전 오랜만에 밤샘했더니 눈이 쾡하니~ 졸려요
<samahui> 점심 일찍먹고 왔는데 잠시 눈붙일 장소가 애매모호해서
<samahui> 걍 자리에 앉아서 졸고 있지요~
<samahui> 부러워요 하와이
<autowiz2016> 저도어제 한시간 밖에못자서 혼자 책상에서 가수면 상태에 있었습니다.
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<samahui> razGon_web: 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui> 요즘 바쁘신가봐요 자주 못뵙네요~
<razGon_web> samahui: 안녕하세요?^^; 요즘 그냥 보는 환자가 늘어서요.
<autowiz2016> 안녕하세요~~
<razGon_web> 서버를 만들때 아이비브릿지i7이 좋을 까요? 아니면 비쉐라가 좋을 까요?
<monos> razGon_web: 전기세 걱정없으면 비쉐라
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<razGon_web> 아무래도 멀티코어가 나은지요?
<monos> razGon_web: 그런데 i7도 좋은건 엄청 좋은거 같던데요
<monos> razGon_web: 코어는 4개지만 스레드 8개고 amd에 비해 빨라서
<monos> razGon_web: 저는 AMD 옥타코어 리눅스에 쓰면 무지 좋다구 들어서요
<razGon_web> monos: 저도 그리생각하는데. 코어당 효율이 좋아고 해서요.
<razGon_web> 게다가 가격차이도 그리 잘 안나요.
<razGon_web> Markers: 하이. 오랜만!
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<autowiz2016> 마커스님 안녕하세요...
<Markers> razGon_web님이 그 의사분이셧던가요 'ㅅ'/ 오랜만에 들어와서 기억이 가물가물하네요.
<razGon_web> 예..ㅎ^^;; 저도 오래간만에 들어 왔어요
<razGon_web> 그래서 고민중입니다. 아이비브릿지i7급의 제온인가? 혹은 AMD의 비쉐라인가?
<razGon_web> 성능은 i7급의 제온이 더 좋지만, AMD의 AM3+소켓은 다음세대인 스팀롤러까지 이어진다고 해서 업그레이드의 여지가 있죠.
<samahui> 제 생각에도 성능차 그리 크지 않은 상태에서 리눅스 서버라면
<samahui> amd 추천이요
<samahui> 그리고 솔직히 서버 자체에서 처리하는 데이터 량이 많다거나 시뮬레이션이라도 돌리는거 아니라 그냥 데이터 서버 역활이면 솔직히 cpu보다는
<samahui> 램이나
<samahui> 하드양이 더 중요하죠
<samahui> 걍 마음에 드는거 쓰셔도 될듯해요
<samahui> ^^
<monos> 인텔 22nm 공정 적용한 최대 8코어 아톰 CPU Avoton, 올해 9월 출시예상
<monos> http://www.bodnara.co.kr/bbs/article.html?D=7&cate=1&d_category=8&num=101198
<monos> samahui: 옛날 구형 컴퓨터에 4기가램 달았는데 3.2기가 밖에 바이오스에 인식을 안합니다.
<monos> samahui: 우분투 64 비트에도 3.2기가 까지 밖에 인식을 안하네요
<samahui> 컴 자체가 지원은 못하는거면 방법이 없어요
<samahui> 램 종류가 안맞는거 꽂으신거 아닐까요?
<samahui> 인식 자체를 못한다면 램이 안맞는 거 같은데요
<monos> samahui: 램은 다 테스트 해봤는데 2개씩 꼽아서 다 정상인식 되었어요
<monos> 그냥 3기가 달면 3024로 잡히는데요 4기가 달면 3200으로 잡혀요
<samahui> 바이오스 업데이트해줘야 할거 같은데요
<samahui> 바이오스에서 인식 못하는거 같아요
<monos> samahui: 그래서 바이오스 최신으로 업데이트 했는데도 그러네요
<samahui> 보드 모델이 뭔가요?
<monos> samahui: p5ld2 아수스
<monos> samahui: 오래된 구형 보드에요
<samahui> 그래픽 메모리로 잡아버리는 거네요
<samahui> 그래픽뿐만아니라 pci장치를 위해서도 메모리 활당을 하는군요
<samahui> 바이오스에서 설정하는 부분을 찾아보세요
<samahui> 그리고
<samahui> 그 보드 최대 인식 가능 메모리가 4기가인데
<samahui> 바이오스상에서는 인식이 안되다더군요
<monos> 네
<monos> 4기가인데 3.2로 나와요
<samahui> OS상에서는 인식한다네요
<samahui> 확인해보세요
<monos> OS에서도 free 치면
<monos> 토탈 3200으로 잡혀요
<samahui> 최신 바이오스시면
<samahui> 메뉴중에 고급탭에 칩셋 들어가시면 노스부릿지 메모리 remap을 enable로 설정하라는 소리도 있군요
<samahui> 한번 해보세요
<samahui> 쉽게 말해서 memory remap기능이 있는지 찾아보시고 있으면 활성화 시키세요
<samahui> 알아보니 이래저래 문제가 많았던 보드군요 ^^;;
<samahui> Seony님 어서오세요~ 퇴근 하셨군요
<Seony> 퇴근하고 한숨 자고 왔어요
<Seony> 오늘 좀 피곤하네요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 좋으시겠어요
<samahui> 저도 한숨 자고 싶네요
<samahui> 눈이 무거워서 일도 안되고 머리도 무겁고
<samahui> 푹~ 쉬고 싶네요
<Seony> 오늘 사수가 4시 반에 퇴근하는 바람에... 저는 5시 퇴근했죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 좋은 사수군요
<Seony> 네 무쟈게 좋은 사람입니다 ㅋ
<samahui> 저도 오늘은 일찍 퇴근해서 후임들 다 일찍 퇴근하도록 해줘야 겠네요
<samahui> 하지만 현실은 일있으면 알아서 못가는 시스템인지라 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 퇴근하고 집에서 일하는게 더 효율이 좋은거 같더라구요
<samahui> 맞아요
<samahui> 자유롭게 일하게 해줘야 효율이 올라가는데
<Seony> 일이 더 있긴해도, 집에 가서 샤워하고 밥 먹고 일하는 게 훨씬 좋죠
<samahui> 강제하면 답답하니 머리도 안돌아가죠
<samahui> 오늘은 저도 칼퇴근 다른 사람들도 칼퇴근하고 내일 합시다~ 라고 해봐야 겠어요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ.  다만, 직원들한테 꼭 칼퇴근하라고 "강제" 하세요 ㅋ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> 그럼 칼퇴근을 위해 일 좀 하다가 올께요
<Seony> 넵
<razGon_web> samahui: 제가 생각하는 형태의 서버는 데스크탑과 겸용되는 서버입니다. ㅎ
<razGon_web> 서버처럼 항시 켜면서요. 그위에 윈도우를 VBox에서 돌리는 것으로 생각하고 있습니다.
<Darkcircle_mba> ~(~_~)~(~_~)~
<Darkcircle_mba> 오랜만에 출퇴근 전용 채널에서 해 tothe 방
<Darkcircle_mba> razGon_web: 너브죽 (_ _ )
<Darkcircle_mba> Seony: 너브죽 (_ _ )
<Darkcircle_mba> samahui: (_ _ ) 너브죽
<Darkcircle_mba> razGon_web: 제가 지금 쓰고 있는 딱 그런 모양새군요 'ㅅ'
<razGon_web> Darkcircle_mba: 하이요.ㅎ
<Darkcircle_mba> 제가 그렇게 쓰고 있죠
<Darkcircle_mba> 돌리는건 서번데
<Darkcircle_mba> 데탑처럼 쓰고
<Darkcircle_mba> 윈도우는 VBox가 아니라
<Darkcircle_mba> VMWare에서 돌리긴 하지만
<razGon_web> 지금 제 홈서버도 서버가 메인. 그위에 비밀로 버박을 돌려서 사용하고 있죠. 윈도우XP로요.
<Darkcircle_mba> (확실히 VMWare가 VBox보단 좋습니다. 리소스 문제 땜에 ..
<Darkcircle_mba> )
<Darkcircle_mba> 근근히 버는 돈으로 버티는 "학생" 신분이지만 아마 돈을 벌게되면 제일 먼저 사게 될것이
<Darkcircle_mba> VMWare 라이선스가 아닐까 하는 생각이 듭니다. ㅇㅇ
<Darkcircle_mba> 그 다음이 Windows 7 라이선스
<Darkcircle_mba> 아 Windows 7 사기 전에 Mac OS X 업글해야 되는군 ㄱ-
<samahui> 다크서클님 안녕하세요 ~~
<samahui> vmware가 vbox보다 훨 좋기야 하죠... 다만 라이센스가 프리인 vb를 훨 많이 쓰게되죠 ^^;
<samahui> 그래도 요즘은 vb가 좋은 1인
<samahui> 날씨가 점점 가을로 간다지만 아직은 낮에는 덥군요
<samahui> 아침에는 쓸대없이 에어컨 풀가동해주더니
<samahui> 지금은 또 덥네요
<Seony> Darkcircle_mba, 안녕하세요.  메시지를 이제서야 봤습니다.
<Darkcircle_mba> 칼퇴 하실때가 된거 같은데 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저요?
<Darkcircle_mba> 네
<Seony> 여기는 밤 9시에요 ㅎㅎ
<Darkcircle_mba> 아~까 였던가
<Darkcircle_mba> 글쿤요 ㄱ-
<Seony> 5시에 퇴근해서 한숨 자고 일어났다가 이제 운동하려던 참이었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Darkcircle_mba> 아 하긴 여기 +5 니까 ..
<samahui> 잠시 일 좀하고 있었더니 튕겼군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 아... 오늘은 운동 조금만 해도 혈당치가 급격히 떨어지는게 몸으로 느껴지네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 주말마다 무리하게 운동해서 다리에 문제가 생겼네요
<samahui> 발목과 무릎이 안좋아요
<samahui> 운동은 적당히!!!
<Seony> 3주만에 10키로를 뺀 나름 "성공한 다이어터"인데, 그래도 아직 아령 10키로짜리 2개는 힘드네요 ㅎㅎ
<Darkcircle_mba> Seony / 옆구리에 쨈통을 메고 달리세요
<samahui> 전 웨이트보다는 달려야 하는데
<samahui> 주말마다 농구하느라 무리해서 정작 평일 조깅을 못하네요
<samahui> 오늘은 일찍 끝내고 가서 조깅도 좀 하고 푸욱 자야겠네요
<samahui> 아픈거 참고라도 좀 뛰어야지 살이 빠질 기미가 안보여요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 저는 10키로 뺴고나니까 더 이상 안빠져서 고민이에요
<samahui> 단시간에 빼시면 어느순간 재동걸리죠
<samahui> 그때부터는 꾸준하게 노력하는 수밖에 없죠
<Seony> 저는 간헐적 단식으로 뺀거라, 사실 그렇게 크게 무리는 안됐어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 한 20키로 빼고 싶은데 마음만 그렇고 10키로 가기전에 포기하게되요
<samahui> 오호 간헐적 단식 효과 있나요?
<Seony> 네 제가 3주만에 10키로를 뺐죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 시작 전과 후 사진까지 모두 찍어놨어요 ㅋ
<Seony> 걍 1주일에 한 번 정도.. ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 3주만에 10키로면 성공적이네요
<samahui> 전 농구는 좋아해서 주말 내내 농구하는데... 문제는 농구하고 나면 바로... 맥주가 땡긴다는... 무서운 약점이 ^^;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Darkcircle_mba> 맥주만 땡기면 사실 좋죠 ㅇㅇ
<Darkcircle_mba> 맥주 딱 한잔 쭉.
<samahui> 운동하는것까지는 좋은데
<Darkcircle_mba> 맥주보단 아마 맥주랑 같이 먹은 그 무언가가 겁나 칼로리가 높아서
<Darkcircle_mba> 그럴거예요
<samahui> 곡 몇게임 끝나면 맥주내기가 되고
<samahui> 결국 다라가서 쭈욱~~~
<Seony> 알콜에선 나오는 칼로리는 체내에 흡수가 안된다고 하네요.  결국 안주가 문제인거죠
<samahui> 그럼 농구하는동안 한 2~4키로 빼고 그대로 다시 흡수
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> 안주도 문제고 땀빼서 2~4키로 빼고 바로 술과 물 그리고 안주로 채워주니
<samahui> 원상복귀가 빨라요
<samahui> 아니 그냥 마시는것보다 술도 더 많이 마셔지더군요 ㅜㅜ
<Darkcircle_mba> 그러니까
<Darkcircle_mba> 저처럼
<Darkcircle_mba> 맛있는 맥주는
<Darkcircle_mba> 한캔만 할당을 (...)
<Darkcircle_mba> 오줌맛 나는 카스나 하이트 이런거 말구요
<Darkcircle_mba> 맥스는 맛있습니다
<samahui> 전 술 잘 못마시는 편인데 운동하고 마시는 맥주는 너무나도 시원하고 맛나더라는 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 가끔 소주를 썩어주죠
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<Darkcircle_mba>  목도 그렇지만 위까지 싸아~ 하는 느낌이 나죠 'ㅅ'
<samahui> 싸악~ 씻어주죠
<Darkcircle_mba> 소주가 칼로리가 대박이긴 한데
<Darkcircle_mba> 소주도 사람 체질에 따라 나름이라
<samahui> 운동 후 시원한 샤워와 맥주한잔 ~ 캬~~
<Darkcircle_mba> 소주먹고 배탈나는 사람은 소주가 무슨뭐라더라
<Darkcircle_mba> 그 설사 싸게 해주는 약 ..
<samahui> 전 소주는 한잔 먹나 반병먹나 똑같아요
<Darkcircle_mba> 그거 비슷해서 ..
<samahui> 헐 정말요?
<samahui> 전 맥주마시면 화장실 자주가요 ㅎㅎ;
<Darkcircle_mba> 네 술먹고 배탈나고 설사하는 거 그런식이예요
<samahui> 소주는 많이 마시면... 다음날 쓰러지고요
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<Darkcircle_mba> ㅍㅍㅇㄱ
<Darkcircle_mba> 근데 술 먹고 응꼬 아프시면 ㅡ.ㅡ
<Darkcircle_mba> 조심하셔야 ...
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 치질은 없어요
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Darkcircle_mba> 가끔 그게 치질이 심해져서
<Darkcircle_mba> 피똥싸는걸로 바뀌는 경우가 있는데
<samahui> 헐
<Darkcircle_mba> 그거 수술해야 할 경우가 가끔 있거든요
<Darkcircle_mba> 수술하면 ... 좀 오래가긴 하더라구요 ㄱ-;
<samahui> 다행이 치질도 없고 피똥나올정도로 많이 마시지도 못해요 ㅎㅎ
<Darkcircle_mba> 낫는데 오래걸림 상당히
<samahui> 경험담이세요? ㅋㅋ
<Darkcircle_mba> 네 지인분이 -.-;;
<Darkcircle_mba> 그냥 치질 걸리는것도
<samahui> 전 주변에 치질환자는 없어서
<Darkcircle_mba> 가라앉는데 보통 이틀인가 걸리는데
<samahui> 다만 친한 친구놈이 통풍이와서
<Darkcircle_mba> 엌
<samahui> 아예 술을 끊고 운동 열심히 하더군요
<samahui> 통풍 맞나요? 그 바람만 불어도 아파온다는
<samahui> 관절에 요산이 쌓여서 아파지는거라는데
<samahui> 요산 수치가 높아지는 최고의 요인이 치맥이라더군요
<samahui> 치킨+맥주~~
<Darkcircle_mba> 전
<Darkcircle_mba> 맥주는 잘마시는데
<Darkcircle_mba> 치킨은
<Darkcircle_mba> 가슴살 요만큼만 먹어도
<Darkcircle_mba> 기름 안빼면
<Darkcircle_mba> 속이 ㅍㅍ
<samahui> 오호 몸관리하시는군요
<Darkcircle_mba> 부왘
<Darkcircle_mba> 아뇨
<Darkcircle_mba> 치킨을
<samahui> 전 닭을 무지막지하게 좋아해서
<Darkcircle_mba> 아얘 못먹어요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 잘먹는 편인데 조심해야 하겠더군요
<Darkcircle_mba> 먹으면 속이 홀라당 뒤집힘 ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 통풍이 한번 걸리면 무지 아프고 났지도 않는다더군요
<Darkcircle_mba> 이유를 찾아보니 닭기름 때문 ㄱ- 치킨 뿐만 아니라 "새"고기를 다 못먹습니다. ㅇㅇ ㄱ-;
<samahui> 아하
<samahui> 알러지 있나보군요
<Darkcircle_mba> 오리 칠면조 다 ... 네
<samahui> 제 여친은 갑강류를 못먹어요
<samahui> 새우 게 랍스터 이런거 먹으면 온몸이 붙죠
<Darkcircle_mba> 아마 온몸을 긁고 난리가 나거나 ...
<Darkcircle_mba> 갑자기 안절부절하거나 그럴거 같 ..
<samahui> 적분에 해산물 요리 먹으면 새우나 가제 꽃게는 다 제차지 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 심해지면 퉁퉁 붙고
<samahui> 긁고 난리나더군요
<Darkcircle_mba> 제가 굴을 먹다가 그런 일이 있어서 굴을 아얘 소스조차도 안먹어요
<samahui> 특히 간장계장 먹으면 바로 쓰러진다더군요
<samahui> 전 간장계장 아주 좋아라하는데 덕분에 못먹고 있습니다
<Darkcircle_mba> 속이 아파서 ㅇㅇ
<samahui> 대게도 못먹어요 ㅜㅜ
<Darkcircle_mba> 그런 경우는 아마 그 슈퍼에서 파는 게맛살
<Darkcircle_mba> 그거 김밥에 들어간거 못드실겝니다 아마도.
<samahui> 게맛살은 게가 아니라던데 그거 먹고도 안좋다고 김밥에서 빼고 먹더군요
<Darkcircle_mba> 게살이 아주 쪼금 들어가긴 해요
<Darkcircle_mba> 사실은 게살이라기보단 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 김밥 사먹을때 그거 빼고 싸달라고 해서 먹더군요
<Darkcircle_mba> 그냥 어묵덩어리 같은거죠
<samahui> 어묵 ㅋㅋ
<Darkcircle_mba> 근데 어묵을 먹고도 그런 일이 생긴다
<samahui> 전 슬슬 도망갈꺼예요 ㅎㅎ
<Darkcircle_mba> 그러면 아얘 생선을 못먹게 (...)
<samahui> 어제 야근했던 핑게로 대충 마무리 짖고 일찍 간다고 이사님게 허가 받아버렸어요 ㅋ ㅋ
<Darkcircle_mba> 빨리 퇴근(이라고 쓰고 도망이라고하는)을...
<samahui> 사장님은 어제 회의 후 골프여행가시고
<autowiz2016> 어 저랑 같은 코스네요
<samahui> 아주 여유롭군요 ㅋ ㅋ
<autowiz2016> 저도 어제 밤샜다고 그만 들어갈려는 중인데요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 밤새고 아주 죽을맛이예요
<samahui> 슬슬 들어가면서 팀원들도 칼퇴근하라고 말하고 갈라고요
<autowiz2016> 하루종일 꾸벅꾸벅 졸고 있네요..
<samahui> 오늘은 그만하고 내일부터 열심히 하자!~ 라고 해줘야죠
<samahui> 같이 밤샌 친구는 잠시 눈붙이라고 서버실에 간이 침대 놔줬는데
<samahui> 들어가서 안나오네요
<samahui> 걍 보내야 겠어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 전 그럼 이만 가볼께요~~~
<autowiz2016> 수고하셨습니다~
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁시간 되시고  다음에 뵈요!~
<samahui>  ^^
<nymph> Seony : 하이~
<nymph> Seony : 지금 한글이 보이나요?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 잘 보여
<nymph> Seony : 오~
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋ
<nymph> 임시로 mirc 설치..
<nymph> 윈도우즈에..
<Seony> 혹시 DMQL2 쿼리 문법 좀 알아?
<nymph> 컥... DMQL2 가 뭔지도 모르겠네요..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ ㅇㅋ.  혼자 해결해야겠네
<nymph> 상용인가요.. ㅋ
<nymph> 앗.. 데이터 마이닝 쿼리 언어군요..
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 막 말해줄 참이었는데 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> SQL 같은건데 쓰기 간편하고 좋아
<Seony> RESTful API에서 많이 쓰이는데, orderby를 좀 해야하는데 이게 안되네 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 그렇군요..
<nymph> Restful 도 별로 써본적이 없고 그냥 이론만 이런거다 정도 수준이라서요.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 별거 없어.  그냥 간단하게 말하면, GET으로 이것저것 쿼리를 보내면 데이터를 JSON이나 XML로 받아오는 식이야
<nymph> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> 물론 패킷 헤더는 좀 자세히 봐야하지만, 암튼 간단하게 말하자면 그래..
<nymph> put, delete, select 등 http 프로토콜 명령어를 이용해서
<Seony> Ceph 스토리지에서 제공하는 API가 RESTful이라서, 스토리지를 웹으로 제어할 수 있지
<nymph> JSON 으로 결과 받아오는거.. 마치 데이터베이스 쿼리처럼 한다는 소리...
<Darkcircle_mba> 데이터 마이닝 쿼리 언어 ㄱ-
<Darkcircle_mba> 있다는 얘긴 들어본지가 ... 5년전인가 그런데
<Darkcircle_mba> 흠 -ㅅ-
<nymph> ㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Darkcircle_mba> 우리나란
<Darkcircle_mba> 잘 안쓰지 않나요 ?_?
<nymph> 별로 않써요.. ㅋ
<Darkcircle_mba> 다 그냥 DB 붙여다가 쓰는데
<nymph> 거의 않쓰지 않나..
<Darkcircle_mba> 데이터엔지니어가 없어서 ㅋㅋ
<Darkcircle_mba> 대학 같은데서나 가끔 쓰는걸 보긴 했지만 ..
<nymph> 그렇져.. ㅎㅎ 데이터엔지니어 = 데이터베이스 엔지니어
<Darkcircle_mba> 제가 말하는 데이터 엔지니어는 그런 개념이 아닌데
<Darkcircle_mba> 우리나라는 그런식의 개념이죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Darkcircle_mba> 그냥 뭐 무조건 데이터? 그러면 마이시퀄이나 MS시퀄 오라클
<Darkcircle_mba> 깔고 쓰면 땡 ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 네.. 우리나라에서는 그렇게 되서요.. ㅋ
<Darkcircle_mba> 가끔 Postgre쓰는 업체 몇군데 보이고 그 이상은 없는듯 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<nymph> 심지어 자료구조가 먼 필요있냐고하는 나라인데요...
<nymph> 전에 댕긴 회사에서 지겹도록 썼어요.. postgresql
<Seony> 헐...
<Darkcircle_mba> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Darkcircle_mba> 저도 들어본적은 있어요
<Darkcircle_mba> "자료구조가 뭔 필요있냐" 고
<Darkcircle_mba> 그것도 컴공 나온 사람이 그랬다고 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<nymph> 자료구조는 DBA 에게 물어봐라 하는 나라인데요 뭐...
<Darkcircle_mba> 대박임 /ㅡ.ㅡ/ 니나노
<nymph> postgresql 8.2 까지는 별루 쓸게 못됨요. 8.3 부터가 아.. 좀 쓰겠구나..
<Darkcircle_mba> 흠 ...
<Seony> 구글링해도 제대로 안나오네... 그냥 배열에 넣고 소팅 고고씽~
<nymph> 9.0 부터 많이 좋아졌죠..
<Darkcircle_mba> MacPorts는 이거 지원이 제대로 되고 있는건가 ㄱ-
<Darkcircle_mba> 애플이 한 1~2년전부터 돈을 부어준다 이런 루머(?)가 있던거 같은데
<Darkcircle_mba> 뭐 제대로 컴파일 되는거 그다지 안보이네요 ㄱ-;
<Seony> 그 전에는, 맥포트는 아예 맥OSX으로 합친다는 소문도 있었어요 ㅎㅎ
<Darkcircle_mba> gtk 문제 때문에 이거 관리 좀 해줘야 되는데
<Darkcircle_mba> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Darkcircle_mba> 허풍양아치인듯 ㄱ-;
<Darkcircle_mba> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<nymph> Hi~
<Work^Seony> hi
<nymph> ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 오늘은 와이키키를 가볼까 생각중입니다. ㅋ
<nymph> 걸어서 돌아댕겨볼까 생각중.
<Work^Seony> 어제는 차 타고 다닌 거야?
<nymph> 네..
<nymph> 어제 무슨일이 있었냐면
<nymph> 아줌마가 병원에서 무슨 시험을 본다고 해서 아저씨가 병원까지 대려다 주러가는데 저도 같이 갔거든요.
<nymph> 아줌마가 내릴때쯤에 기다리다 자기 다시 대리고 가던가 집에있다가 다시 오던가 하라고 하더라구요
<nymph> 그러더니 아줌마가 내리시고 병원으로 들어가고, 병원에서 차몰고 나오는데
<nymph> 아저씨가 시내 한번 돌까? 이래요.. ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<nymph> 그래서 저야 시간이 많으니까 괜찮아요.. 했더니
<nymph> 차이나타운이랑 다운타운 와이키키 해변하구 해서
<nymph> 돌구 왔어요..
<Work^Seony> 와이키키는 직접 가봐야지
<nymph> 전에 관광 가이드를 했었다고 하시더니, 설명도 기가막히게 잘하더라구요..
<Work^Seony> 그래야 관광지 온 느낌도 나고..
<nymph> 네..
<nymph> 오바마 댕기던 교회 뭐 이런데 알려주시고.. ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 집에 돌아온 아줌마가 그랬다고 하니까 "오~ 스페셜 케이스야~ 스페살 케이스~" 막 이래요.. ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 니가 맘에 든거 같다고.. 저 양반 맘에 안들면 않해~ 이래요.. ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<nymph> 그러니까 어제.. 집을 나서서 먼저 마트를 갔어요..
<nymph> 아줌마가 약 사야한다고 하고 저는 치약 이런거 사야하니까 같이나갔는데
<nymph> 마트 들렸다가, 아저씨가 운동가자해서 아파트 헬스장, 그리고 아줌마 셤보러간다고해서 병원, 그리고 시내 관광
<nymph> 이래 된거져..
<nymph> 한 4시간 돌아 댕긴거 같아요.
<Work^Seony> 월마트 간거야?
<nymph> 네.
<nymph> 아줌마 아저씨가
<nymph> 처음에는 여기 가까운 마트에 갔는데, 제가 썬그라스도 필요한거 같다고 말하니까
<nymph> 그... 안경에 끼우는 썬그라스 사면 된다고 하더라구요.. 그게 시력검사해서 맞추는 선그라스보다 싸데요..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 근데 처음간 마트에는 그게 없는거예요..
<nymph> 아줌마 아저씨는 물건 다사시고..
<nymph> 그래서 담에 제가 살께요.. 이랬는데, 아저씨가 월마트 가볼까? 이래요..
<nymph> 그러더만 차를 월마트로 몰아요..
<nymph> 그래서 월마트에 가서 썬그라스도 사고... 아줌마는 니 여기 햇살 따가운데 썬크림 필요 없냐? 이러길래..
<nymph> 생각해보니 필요할거 같아서 필요하다고 했더니 Sun care 파트쪽으로 댈꾸가서
<nymph> 골라서 사라고 하더라구요.. ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 난 귀찮아서 안하는데 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 그러더만 병원에 셤보러 가야한다고 해서 또 가고그러는데
<nymph> 아저씨가 막 설명을 해줘요.. 이래저래..
<nymph> 병원에서 아줌마 내리고 들어가고, 아저씨는 시내 한바퀴 돌까? 이래서..
<nymph> 그.. 이영애가 결혼했다는 호텔?
<nymph> 거기까지 댕겨왔어요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 오늘은 걸어서 가봐.  여기저기 돌아댕기면 재밌어
<Work^Seony> 참 은행은?
<nymph> 아.. 그게.. 의견이 분분해서요..
<nymph> 아줌마는 그냥 여행자수표 현금이니까 쓸만큼만 지갑에 넣어서 댕기면 된다고..
<nymph> 구지 대비카드 만들필요 있냐 이러고..
<Work^Seony> 그렇긴한데, 액수가 500불짜리잖아
<Work^Seony> 생수 한병 사러가서 50만원짜리 수표 내밀면 누가 받아줘
<nymph> 거기다 그 먼 한국은행가서 해야하고 수수료 이런거 없냐고.. 이래서..
<Work^Seony> 한국 은행까지 안가도 된다니까
<Work^Seony> 그냥 아무 은행 가도 되는 거야
<nymph> 아줌마가 가까운 은행가서 바꿔서 쓰라고 그러더라구요.
<Work^Seony> 수수료도 없어.
<Work^Seony> 말 그대로 현금이기 때문에, 그냥 입금하면 되는 거야
<nymph> 거기다 소액으로 살게 많은거 같은데, 카드 쓰는게 거시기하기도 하고...
<nymph> 아저씨는 미스터 정이 하라고 했으면 뭔가 이유가 있으니까 하라고 한거니까
<Work^Seony> 음... 그럼 고민해봐.  너만 편하면 뭐 상관없지
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<nymph> 미스터 정 말든는게 맞지 않냐? 이래요.. ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 지금은 뭐하지만 나중에 함 은행은 가고 싶긴해요..
<nymph> 아줌마가 곁에서 이것저것 막 도와줄라구 그래요.
<nymph> 오늘도 cpc 이런데 전화 해보겠다고 그래요..
<Work^Seony> 잘됐네.  여기에 저런 분들 없는데 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 하와이 유학닷컴 거기서하면 할인도 되는데
<nymph> 그럼 직접하면 가격이 더싸다는거 아니냐고..
<Work^Seony> 어학원 직접 전화해도 할인은 해줘.
<nymph> 기달려보라고 자기 동생은 여기 더 가까운데에서 관광비자로 댕겼다고..
<nymph> 거기 학교교장이 한국사람이라고.. 거기도 물어보제요..
<nymph> 어제 그래서 한 시간 동안 아줌마랑 컴퓨터 켜고 검색하고 난리였어요.. ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 아침도 챙겨주시고..
<nymph> 거의 홈스테이 수준으로 될거 같아요.. ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 알아서 눈치껏 먹어 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 준다고 그냥 덥석 물지 말고 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 아마 챙겨주실거 같아요.
<nymph> 그렇다고 안 먹는다고 하면 그것도 이상해요.. 지금 상황에서는
<nymph> 아침 일찍 학원가는 것도 아니고..
<nymph> 아침에 눈뜨면 주스 갈아주시고 그래요.
<Work^Seony> 그분이 원래 음식하는걸 좋아하시거든
<Work^Seony> 뭐 그러면, 알아서 너가 잘해드려 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 아저씨가 방금 오늘 뭐할꺼냐고 하니까
<nymph> 오후 늦게 와이키키 댕겨올라고 한다고 하니까
<nymph> 낮에는 뭐할꺼냐고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<nymph> 운동가고 돌아댕길건데... 말을 흘려요.. ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아저씨가 같이 놀 사람 생겨서 좋으신갑네 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 저보고 골프 배우래요.. -_-;;
<nymph> 아저씨 골프 좋아라 하시더라구요.. ㅋ
<nymph> 어제 조금 실수했다고 싶은게.. 스시집에서 사온 김밥 혼자 다 먹었거든요..
<nymph> 기둘렸다고 저녁때 같이 먹었어야 했는데.. ㅋ
<nymph> 그러고도 또 저녁 먹으래요..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 뭐 처음이니까..
<nymph> 안 먹겠다고 버텼는데, 아줌마가 막 차리고 있는데 안먹겠다고 하면 어케 하냐고해서..
<nymph> 또 먹었다능.. 좀 적게..
<Work^Seony> 그럼 오늘 낮에는 뭐하는거야?
<nymph> 외로우셨나.. 왤케 잘해주시지.. -_-;;
<nymph> 일단 아줌마가 돌아오시면 전화해볼거 같아요..학원..
<nymph> 그런담에는 별루 할게 없어요.
<nymph> 낮에 돌아다닐까 했는데 햇빛이 장난이 아닌거예요..ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ 좀 쎄지
<nymph> 아저씨는 못돌아댕긴다고.. 못돌아댕겨..
<Work^Seony> 난 막 댕기는데
<nymph> 아줌마가 빵이 떨어졌다고 말하길래 그래서 제가 사오겠다고 했더니
<nymph> "니 가는 길은 알어?"
<nymph> 그래서 주소 불러주면 갔다 올수 있다고 했더니 자기는 주소 안 외운데요..
<nymph> 한인마트 같았는데 뭐라했더라..
<nymph> 형이랑 갔던데 말고 다른데..
<Work^Seony> 팔라마?
<nymph> 팔라마인가..
<Work^Seony> 거기도 걸어서 20분은 가야돼
<nymph> 뭐 걸어서 가면서 주변도 익히고 좋죠..
<nymph> 그냥 얻어먹기만 하는것도 뭐해서요..
<nymph> 그런거라도 사다 놔야져..
<nymph> 식빵이 떨어저서요.. 아줌마 아저씨는 아침에 빵을 드시더라구요
<Work^Seony> 아...
<Work^Seony> 돈키호테일 수도 있겠다
<nymph> 돈키호테는 아니예요..
<nymph> 돈키호테면 제가 이름을 외웠을거예요..
<Work^Seony> 블랑제리?
<nymph> 팔라마가 맞는거 같아요..
<nymph> 지금 구글어스로 보고 있어요.
<Work^Seony> 암튼 한 20분은 걸어가야돼
<nymph> 팔라마 맞아요.
<nymph> 보니까 옆에 일본마트도 있구나..
<nymph> 가볼만 하겠는데요.. ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 가봐.  지리 파악은 중요하니까.
<Work^Seony> 내 생각엔,
<Work^Seony> 남쪽 S.King St부터 북쪽 Kapiolani Blvd랑,
<Work^Seony> 동쪽 University Ave부터 서쪽 Ward Ave까지는 알고있어야돼
<Work^Seony> 아 남쪽은 Beretania St부터다
<nymph> ㅇㅇ
<nymph> 근데... 길 이름은 머리에 잘 않붙네요..
<nymph> 구글로 검색완료..
<nymph> 아이폰 구글맵 경로 검색 완료.
<nymph> 댕겨올께요~
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅋ
<samahui> 안녕하세요~ 오늘도 즐거운 하루 되세요 ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2013-08-28
<Work^Seony> 드디어 PyKota + LDAP + CUPS 출력 성공!
<samahui> 추카드려요~~~~~
<samahui> 고생하셨네요
<Work^Seony> 이제 또 다른 산을 넘어야합니다 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 이게 사용자별로 프린팅을 제한하려면 결국 LDAP으로 로그인을 해야하는데, 프린터기를 추가하는 것 자체에는 인증 방식이 없잖아요..
<samahui> 그럼 등산 잘하셔서 정상 정복에 성공하시길 ^^;;
<Work^Seony> 그러니 결국 인증을 위해서는 삼바를 돌려야하더라구요..
<samahui> 아하~ 그렇네요
<samahui> ㅋ
<samahui> 고생이 점점 늘어나시는군요
<Work^Seony> 그럼 삼바의 인증을 LDAP으로 연동시켜야하더라구요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 그러게요
<samahui> 걍 윈도우 프린터서버를 구성하는 쪽으로다가 ㅎ ㅎ;
<Work^Seony> 그런데 윈도우 프린터 서버도 유저별 제한에 프린팅 카운트도 되요?
<samahui> nas구성할때랑 비슷하게 가는군요. 다만 nas는 자체적으로도 제한을 걸 수 있어서 편하죠 ㅋ
<samahui> 우저별 제한 보다는 프린터에 작업거는 갯수에 재한을 걸죠
<Work^Seony> 제 사수가 굳이 프린트 서버를 CUPS로 하려는 이유가, 프린트 IP를 DHCP에서 받아오고, 이 DHCP의 IP들이 LDAP에 저장되어있거든요...
<Work^Seony> 음... 저희는 유저별 사용량을 알아야해요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 더 힘든 작업이군요
<Work^Seony> 물론 사용량을 제한하진 않겠지만, 어느 교수가 얼만큼 프린팅 하는지 알아야겠다네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 누군가가 토너를 엄청 쓰나봐요
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그런데 웃기는게,
<Work^Seony> 누가 많이 쓰는지 안다고 쳐도, 찾아가서 눈치 줄것도 아니고...
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전에 방화벽에 프록시 돌려서, 네트워크 전체 사용량을 보니까, 제일 많은게 넷플릭스랑 유튜브 나왔거든요
<Work^Seony> 누군가는 근무 시간에 영화 본다는 소리 ㅋ
<samahui> 저희 처럼 걍 개별 프린터 지급하고 토너양 확인하면 되죠 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그건 저희도 확인해보면 항상 동영상 다운로드에 가장 많은 사용량을 보이더군요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 영화를 본다고 쳐도, 그게 누군지 알아내서 따질 수도 없는 거잖아요.  프라이버시 문제도 있고...
<samahui> 영화나 애니를 꼭 회사에 와서 받는 사람들이 있어요
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저희는 심지어 제가 관리할때 야동받던 여직원도 있었죠
<samahui> 진짜 말할 수 도 없고
<Work^Seony> 네 전에 얘기하셨어요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 많이 당황했었죠
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 고갱님 당황하셨군요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아마도 뭔가가 할일을 주려던 사수의 계략일지도.... ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그러게요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 일단 제 사수는 오늘 퇴근했으니, 내일 오면 자랑스럽게 I made it! 한 번 외치고, 다음 산을 넘어야한다고 얘기해야겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 오늘은 저도 퇴근 전까지 웹서핑이나 좀 하다가 가야겠어요
<samahui> 오호
<samahui> 즐거운 서핑 되세요~~~
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵
<samahui> 전 일이 많아서 엄두가 안나요
<Work^Seony> 흐... 늘 바쁘시네요.  어제는 칼퇴근 하셨어요?
<samahui> 그져 추신수 야구 경기나 몰래 틀어놓고 보는정도 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> 어제 칼퇴근 덕분에 오늘 좀 바쁘네요
<samahui> 직원들도 다들 바쁘게 작업중... 한명 조는군요
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 어제 칼퇴 시켜줬는데도.. 쯧
<samahui> 전 어제 일찍 갔어요
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 깨워서 깜짝 놀래킨 다음, 고갱님 당황하셔써요 한번 날려주세요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 칼퇴보다 무서운 조퇴 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 오전에 조는건 뭐라고 잘 않해요
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 어짜피 일 잘되는건 오후 시간인지라
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저러고 일찍 가면 뭐라하죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 이상하게도 왜 프로그래밍을 하다보면 낮보다는 오후 오후보다는 밤에 잘되는건지 모르겠어요
<samahui> ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아 여기는, 졸면 어딘가 아프다고 생각하는 문화라...
<samahui> 아하 ㅋ
<samahui> 가서 어깨 주물러 줘야겠네요
<samahui> 저리 졸면 목아프죠
<Work^Seony> 네. 일할 때는 조냉 집중해야죠'
<samahui> 꾸벅꾸벅
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ 안마해주니 감격해서 당황하는군요 ㅋ
<ujuc> ㅎㄷ ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아마 심장이 쿵쾅쿵쾅 할 거에요 ㅋ
<ujuc> 손이 떨리고 눈이 안보이는 현상이..ㅋ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 세수하러 갔어요 ㅋ
<samahui> 노력은 하는 군요 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 노력은 해도, 세수하고 와서 또 조는 저는 문제가 좀 있죠 ㅋㅋ
<ujuc> .. 눈에 눈물약 넣고 눈잠시 깜았는데..
<ujuc> 푹자는 저도 문제가좀.;
<Work^Seony> 하하
<Work^Seony> 저는 커피 마시면 잠 못자는 분들이 제일 부러워요
<Work^Seony> 이건 뭐... 마시면 직빵이라는 몬스터 한 캔을 다 마셔도 바로 곯아떨어지니...
<ujuc> 그러게요... 요세는 카페인도 안드는.;
<ujuc> ㅎㄸ
<Work^Seony> 저는 몬스터니, 레드불이니 다 소용 없어요
<Work^Seony> 마셔도 곧 있으면 바로 졸고 있더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저도 커피 마셔도 자요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이제는 그냥 맛으로 먹어요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 몬스터나 레드볼은 마시면 잠 깨는 거 아닌가요?
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 전 그거 마시면 운동할때는 좋더군요
<Work^Seony> 잠을 깨는 수준이 아니라, 하루 정도는 잠이 안오죠
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 전 커피는 괜찮은데
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 저거 마시면 잠이 잘 안오긴 하더군요
<samahui> 특히 몬스터인가 뭔가
<samahui> 그거 꽤 쌔던데요
<Work^Seony> 네.  그거 오죽하면 한국에 예전에 수입이 안됐을 정도였겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 근데 머리 맑아지는게 아니라 뭔가 붕 뜬기분이라 흥분된다고하나? 아무튼 그거 먹으면 안좋은거 같아요
<samahui> 아! 수입금지였었나요?
<Work^Seony> 그게 카페인이랑 타우린 엄청나게 들어간 음료거든요
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 그렇다고 들었어요
<samahui> 박카스 정도가 딱 좋은거 같아요. 맛도 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 카페인 제대로 받는 사람들은, 한모금 들이키는 순간 머리가 말똥말똥 해질 거에요 ㅋ
<ujuc> 몬스터
<ujuc> 들어와있는데....;
<ujuc> 팔던데요
<Work^Seony> 네. 팔아요
<ujuc> 안마셔본..
<Work^Seony> 근데, 그게 수입 허가난지 얼마 안된거죠..
<ujuc> 넵..
<ujuc> 안돼었었죠...
<Work^Seony> 암튼, 레드불이건 몬스터건... 몬스터 700ml짜리 마셔도 잠와요 ㅋㅋ
<ujuc> 으억.. 야후 페이지가 많이 바뀌기는 햇네요.ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<ujuc> 읔... 야후 메일 계정이 활성화 안되네.ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Work^Seony> 야후 CEO가 노력을 많이 하는거 같더라구요
<ujuc> 정말 많이 하는 것같아요...
<ujuc> 플리커때문에 쓰고 있기는 하지만..ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Work^Seony> 플리커가 사진 관련 사이트죠?
<ujuc> 넵
<ujuc> 요세는 500px로 넘어가는 분위기지만..
<Work^Seony> 사진에 소질이 없어서... 암만 들여다봐도 뭐가 다른지 모르겠더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<ujuc> 아직은 큰 사진 관련 서비스죠...
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그냥 결혼 전부터 시작해서 찍은 사진들을 아이포토에다 모아놓는거 말고는 별다른건 안하고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<ujuc> 500px는 사진을 올려놓고 팔수 있고 플리커는 없고..
<ujuc> 해서..;
<Work^Seony> 그러고보니 사진을 모아온게 벌써 8년째네요...
<Work^Seony> 아 아니다 2004년부터 모았꾸나..
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 저도 2005년 부터..ㅋㅋ
<ujuc> 차곡차곡..
<ujuc> 이전껀 날려먹어버린.ㅠ.ㅠ.
<Work^Seony> 저는 이전에는 카메라가 없었어요 ㅋㅋ
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ :)
<samahui> 전 일 좀 하고 올께요
<Work^Seony> 사진 안찍은지도 한 5년 된거 같네요
<samahui> 슝~~~~
<Work^Seony> samahui, 수고하세요
<ujuc> samahui, 넵
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<Nymph> 역시나 리눅스가 짱~
<Nymph> X-Chat 이 짱~
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ 즐겁게 지내고 계신가요?
<Nymph> samahui: 네. 즐겁게 지내고 있고 그럴수록 우울해 지고 있습니다.
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 즐겁게만 지내다 오셔도 뭔가 남는 유학생활 댈꺼예요
<Nymph> samahui: 우울해 지는게 어딜가면 답답함이 점점 늘어서 그래요
<Nymph> 어케 말을 붙여보고 싶은데 무섭다능.. ㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 그래서 저도 미국에 있을때 침묵을 지키는 사나이1 이였죠
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 생각하니 저도 우울
<samahui> 아무튼 많이 배우고 익히고 경험하고 돌아오세요
<Nymph> samahui: 그럴려고 하고 있는데, 일단은 학원을 등록이라도 해야할거 같아요.
<Nymph> 이렇게 그냥 있기만 해서는 안될거 같다능..
<Nymph> 외국인 친구라도 사귀던가 해야지 원.
<samahui> 이성친구를 사귀면 보다 빠릅니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<Nymph> 이왕이면 하와이 현지인..
<Nymph> 이쁜 하와이 현지인..
<Nymph> 그리고 결혼을..
<samahui> 그리고 이민? ㅋ
<Nymph> 바로 정착가능!!
<samahui> 정착 ㅋ
<Nymph> 그보다 빠를순 없음요
<samahui> seony님 이웃 되시는 거군요 ㅋ
<Nymph> 그렇죠
<samahui> 아무튼 즐겁게 보내세요. 무엇을 하든지 즐겁게
<Nymph> 네.. 감사해요~
<Nymph> 서울에 계신가요?
<samahui> 네
<Nymph> 계시면 돌아가서 밥이나.. ㅋ
<samahui> 넵~ ^^
<samahui> 정착 안하시면 오셔서 같이 밥한끼해요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 무비자라 어짜피 3개월이면 돌아가야만해요~
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;; 그렇쵸
<samahui> 그래도 실컷 즐기고 오세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 당연히 그럴거예요... 들고온 돈이 얼마인데요.. ㅋ
<samahui> 경험이 자산이죠
<samahui> ㅋ
<Seony> Nymph: 혹시 mysqlimport로 불러들인 csv에 warnings 떴을 때 이거 어떻게 보는지 알아?
<Nymph> 그거...
<Nymph> 로그를 봐야죠..
<Nymph> warning 에 로그 켜져 있어야 남기는 하겠지만.. ㅋㅋ
<Nymph> Seony: warning 로그를 봐야져..
<Seony> 로그가 안남아
<Seony> 그냥 mysql 실행시켜서 쿼리로 넣을려고.  그래야 메시지가 나올 거 같다
<Nymph> show warnings
<Nymph> 쳐봐여~
<Nymph> 최근에 나온 warning 관련해서 나올거예요.
<Nymph> Seony: show warnings
<samahui_web> 저녁 먹고 올께요~~~ 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요~ 아! 두분은 즐거운 깊은밤되세요ㅎㅎ;;
<Nymph> 저는 취침..
<Nymph> 즐거운 하루 되세요~
<samahui> 밥먹고 왔더니 네트워크에 문제가 생겼네요
<Seony> 자러갑니다
<lysk9884> 안녕하세요
<lysk9884> 제가 와인을 통해서
<lysk9884> 길드워 2를 설치를 했는데
<lysk9884> 그놈 환경에서는 문제 없이 사용 가능하는데
<lysk9884> 유니티 환경에서
<lysk9884>  시스템이 멈추는 경우가 발생하는건
<lysk9884> 3d 가속 때문인가요 ?
<lysk9884> 그래픽 드라이버 설치도 정상적으로 됬는데..
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> cheayuncho, 잠? /-ㅠ-/?
<Nymph> 하이~
<autowiz2016> 즐거운 출근~~
<autowiz2016> 안녕하세요 nymph 님
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<samahui> 오늘도 즐거운 하루 되세요 ~~~~~~~~
<Work^Seony> 다들 오늘 하루만 버티시면 내일 금요일입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 저도 그 생각으로 힘이 뿔끈 나고 있어요 ㅋ
<samahui> 내일 금요일 그리고 주말에는 종하하는 농구 시합
<samahui> 하지만 밀려있는 프로젝트 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 아! 생각이 너무 갔군요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 빨리빨리만 버려도 참 한국은 좋아질텐데...
<samahui> 그러게요
<samahui> 정해진 일정이 너무 빠듯해요
<Work^Seony> 제 사수가 늘상 저한테 하는 말이 이거거든요.  "내가 너한테 일을 빨리 하라고 하는게 아니다" 라구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 예전 저희 부장이 하던 말이군요. 빨리한다고 좋은게 아니다 확실하게 계획대로~
<samahui> 근데 현실은 그 계획이라는 것 자체가 빠듯빠듯 ^^;;
<Work^Seony> 그래서 계획 자체를 느긋하게.. ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 아랫배는 안나왔었는데 요 몇일 과하게 저녁을 먹고 꼬옥 간식으로 아이스크림을 먹었더니 ㅜㅜ 나오는 기분이예요
<Work^Seony> 우리 몸이 음식물을 섭취하고 그게 몸으로 쌓이는데는 한 2-3일 정도 걸린다네요
<Work^Seony> 그러니, 칼로리를 소모하면 안쌓이게 되겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 칼로리 소비라야 가장 소비가 크다는 머리를 팍팍 굴리지만... 역시 그 이상을 먹는듯해요 ^^;;
<samahui> 뛰어야 하는데
<samahui> 주말에 농구하면 무릎이나 특히 발목이 아파서 결국 조깅은 패스패스~
<samahui> 그리고 먹는건 그대로 혹은 요즘처럼 더울때는 아이스크림~
<samahui> 안찔 수 없죠 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 이번 주말에는 죽어라 운동해야 겠어요
<Work^Seony> 저처럼 간헐적 단식을 ㅋ
<samahui> 간헐적 단식에 도전하고 싶어도
<samahui> 단식하는 날을 잡기가 힘들어요
<samahui> 평일에는 굶으면 일이 안되는 타입이고 ^^;;
<samahui> 주말에 굶자니 운동하는 날 많아서 몸이 못버티죠
<Work^Seony> 그게 습관되셔서 그래요.  익숙해지면, 굶어도 일 잘 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2013-08-29
<Work^Seony> 근데, 운동하는 날은 굶으면 혈당이 떨어져서 좀 위험하니까 먹어야하죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 예 전 스트레스 받거나 막히면 초콜릿먹어요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 주말에는 못굶어요 굶고 뛰어봤는데 뛰는 양이 많아서 쓰러지기 일보직전되고
<samahui> 운동은 운동대로 망치고
<samahui> 이래저래 위험해지더군요
<Work^Seony> 음... 저는 스트레스 받으면 마치 지방이 분해되는 느낌이... ㅋ  아무래도 저 정신에 좀 이상이 있나봐요
<samahui> 오호 부러운 성격이시군요
<samahui> 스트레스 받으면 지방이 분해되는 느낌이라니 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 느껴보고 싶어요
<samahui> ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 요즘은 저녁약속 잡히면, 그 전날은 아예 굶고 그 다음날도 굶고 저녁 먹을 생각하거든요..
<samahui> 간헐적 단식에 도전해 봐야 겠네요
<samahui> 근데 그게 일주일에 하루만 쉬면 되나요?
<samahui> 아니면 2일정도?
<Work^Seony> 제일 쉬운건 1주일에 아무 날이나 2일 골라서 하는 거에요
<samahui> 흐음~ 2일 이라...
<Work^Seony> 제가 1주일 단위로 사진 3장 찍어서 붙여놨는데,
<Work^Seony> 다들 그거 보여주면 놀라더라구요
<samahui> 오호 그정도예요?
<Work^Seony> 창피함을 무릅쓰고 보여드릴까요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 볼 수 있으면 도움은 되겠네요
<Work^Seony> 그럼 잠시만요 사진이 폰에 있어서 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 넵~!
<Work^Seony> samahui, 쿼리로 보내드릴께요.
<Work^Seony> 혐오사진이라 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 보셨나요? ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 참고로 시작 전 -> 1주 후 -> 3주 후 입니다
<samahui> 오호
<samahui> 효과적인데요
<samahui> 저도 해봐야 겠네요
<samahui> 전 3단계쯤 체격에서 2단계로 올라가는 중입니다 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 당장 오늘 해보고 주말에는 운동이라 먹고 다시 월요일에 시행...그리고 목요일쯤 해서 월, 목 이렇게 2일을 단식해봐야 겠네요
<samahui> 근데 단식은 그냥 하루 안먹으면 되는거죠???
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 특히 첫주에 엄청나게 많이 빠졌어요
<samahui> 네 완전 눈에 뛰게 효과가 있네요
<samahui> 놀랍네요
<Work^Seony> 네. 근데 사실 하루종일 굶는건 처음하시면 진짜 힘들거든요.  한끼만 드세요.
<nymph> 하이~
<nymph> 어학원 댕겨왔습니다.
<nymph> CPC, Academia 두가지..
<Work^Seony> nymph, 갈만했어?
<samahui> 전 잠시 일좀 ~
<nymph> 네
<nymph> Academia 는 현지인들도 많이 댕기는 진짜 학원같은 느낌..
<nymph> 졸라 빡샐거 같은 느낌이구요
<nymph> CPC 는 진짜 초급자들이 가는 학원같은 느낌..
<Work^Seony> 현지인들이라기보단, 이민 온 사람들이겠지
<nymph> Academia 에 카운터 아가씨랑 말했는데, 졸라 빡심..
<nymph> 말을 졸라 빨리하고 발음도 막 연음써가지고
<nymph> 처음에 집중해서 듣다가 중간에 놓치니까 못알아듣겠더라구요..
<Work^Seony> 원래 그래.  그래서, 한국에 있는 원어민 다녀도 효과가 없는 거야.
<Work^Seony> 한국에 있는 원어민 애들은 정말 무쟈~게 느리게 말하는거거든
<nymph> CPC는 준꼬 라는 일본인 아가씨인데, 발음도 또박또박하고 적당한 속도로 말을 해서
<nymph> 대부분 알아먹고.. 말도 좀 하고 그랬어요.
<Work^Seony> 거기는 네이티브가 아닌갑네.
<nymph> 근데, Academia는 16일날부터 Conversation 부터라고 하더라구요..
<nymph> 어디로 가는게 좋을까요?
<nymph> 저는 편하기는 CPC가 좋은거 같기는 한데,
<Work^Seony> 첫달은 cpc 가봐.  뭐 그런걸로 고민해 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 첫달만해보고 다시 옮겨?
<Work^Seony> 내가 늘상 말하지만, 3개월은 그냥 경험쌓으로 왔다고 생각해
<nymph> 경험..
<Work^Seony> 첫달 해보고 맘에 들면 거기 있고
<Work^Seony> 맘에 안들면 딴데 가면 되지
<nymph> 그냥 쭉 한곳 다닐라구요..
<nymph> cpc 로 그냥 고..
<nymph> 할까 생각중..
<Work^Seony> 그러면 CPC 다녀.  아카데미아는 좀 "학원" 같아
<nymph> ㅇㅇ
<Work^Seony> 약간 단과 학원 느낌이랄까
<Work^Seony> 유럽애들 많이 보려면 GV나 ICC
<nymph> Work^Seony 형은 둘다 다녀본거예요?
<nymph> 거긴 일단 비쌈.. 예산 오버..
<Work^Seony> 아니 난 GV만 6개월 다녔어.
<Work^Seony> 어쩔 수 없었찌
<Work^Seony> I-20 내주는 조건이 3개월 계약인데, 배우자가 있으면 6개월 계약해야하거든
<nymph> 밥먹구 왔어요~
<matdol> 혹시 인텔 내장 그래픽 hd4600 쓰시는 분 계신가요?
<ahoops__> 안녕하세요.
<matdol> 음..여기는 언제나 조용하네요..^^;
<ujuc> 그러게요^^
<samahui> 요즘 많이 조용해 졌죠
<samahui> 인텔 내장 그래픽 hd4600이면 이번 세대의 cpu내장 그래픽 말하는거죠?
<samahui> 전 3세대 i7만 사용중이라 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 정확히 말하면 내장을 안쓰죠 노트북도 데탑도^^;;
<matdol> 네 이번 4세대..
<matdol> 인텔 내장 글픽 드라이버는 뭘 설치해야 될지 몰라서요..--;;
<ujuc> 인텔 그래픽 드라이버가 있을껀데요
<matdol> 설치해봤는데 화면이 너무 밝으면서 뿌옇게 나오더라고요
<ujuc> 으익..
<matdol> hdmi 사운드 출력도 안되고..ㅠㅠ
<ujuc> 그냥 http://askubuntu.com/questions/310341/do-graphics-drivers-for-intel-hd-4600-exist
<ujuc> 이롷다고..
<matdol> 위 내용은 아니네요
<matdol> 흠..걍 포기..--;;
<dkpearl> 안녕하세요~
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요.
<ujuc> 엫.
<ahoops_> 지루한 오후군요.
<Markers> 혹시 네트워트 부팅 해보신분 계시나요?
<samahui> 하루 밤샘하고 다음 날 쉬고 다시 밤샘 ㅜㅜ
<Nymph> Work^Seony: Hi~
#ubuntu-ko 2013-08-30
<autowiz2016> 좋은 아침들 되세요...
<ujuc> :) 좋은 아침 되세요^^
<samahui> 행복한 하루 되세요~~~
<autowiz2016> 하와이는 목요일 오후군요
<autowiz2016> 한국은 금요일 아침 .. 은근 빡신 한주 였어요..
<samahui> 네 그러게요
<samahui> 전 어제도 밤샘했어요... 물론 5시부터는 업드려자기 신공을 썼지만 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz2016> 하하하
<autowiz2016> 어떤일 때문에 또 밤엘 지세우셨나요?
<ujuc> 잠은 주무셔야...
<ujuc> 키도크고....
<ujuc> 일도 잘되고...
<autowiz2016> 저희가 청소년은 아니라 키가 더 크지는 -_-;; ㅎㅎ
<ujuc> ..키크는 꿈을 가져야지.. 클것같아서ㅠ.ㅠ....
<samahui> 키 클 나이는... 지난지 한~~~~참 되써요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그래도 크고 싶지만 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 77년생이 지금 키크고 싶다면 망령난 건가요? ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz2016> 그렇지는 않습니다만...
<autowiz2016> 쉽지는 않겠지요...
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 전 농구를 좋아해서
<autowiz2016> 다리라도 자르지 않는한 ...
<samahui> 진짜 190정도까지만 컸으면 좋겠어요
<samahui> 다리를 잘라서 늘리는 수술이 있던데 한번 도전을.... ^^;;
<autowiz2016> 하늘의 뜻일지도 모릅니다. 스킬로 극복하라는 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 그래서 슛과 드리볼이 좋은거군요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 나름 점프는 잘하는 편인데 아무래도 180대까지밖에 상대를 못하겠더군요
<samahui> 190넘어가면 함께 농구하기 싫어져요 ㅎㅎ;
<autowiz2016> 뭐 직업도 아닌데 쉬엄. 쉬엄 하시지요...
<samahui> 프로그래밍 다음으로 좋아하는게 농구 입니다 ㅋ
<autowiz2016> 굳이 190 대 까지 꺽으려고 드실 거 까지야 없지않나 라고 생각합니다만.
<samahui> 키만 컸어도 직업으로 했을지도... ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 가끔 한강에서 하다보면 외국인들 그정도 키 되는데
<samahui> 플레이가 거칠어서 도전정신이 생기더군요
<samahui> 물론 점프로는 못이기지만... 슛으로 이기는 경우가 많아요 ㅋ
<samahui> 같이하는 형님들이 슛이 무지막지하시거든요. 몸빵하고 파고들다 패스하면 백발백중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저도 나름 슛은 좋은편이고...
<samahui> 가만히 생각해보니 팀원들이 키도 고만고만하고 나이도 많은편이라...
<samahui> 슛이 좋을수밖에 없군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 슛아니면 게임이 안되는지라.. ㅜㅜ
<autowiz2016> 농구도 참 좋은 운동인데
<autowiz2016> 저는 초보라 손가락 다치는경우가 많아서
<samahui> 네 참 좋은 운동이지만 ... 현실은 공가지고 하는 격투기인지라 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 하다보면 손가락, 발목 무지하게 나가죠
<autowiz2016> 제 손가락은 키보드 치는데 써야함으로 소중해서. 접었습니다.
<samahui> 덤으로 요즘은 파고드는걸 자주했더니 얼굴부터 팔까지 모두 손톱에 까져나가기 일수네요
<autowiz2016> 손톱을 일부러 길르시고 좀 뽀족하게 깍으면 어떨까요?
<samahui> 전 손가락 다쳐도 키보드는 칩니다... 다만 장시간 일하거나 비오면 쑤셔오죠 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz2016> 여차하면 독도 살짝 뭏히고...
<samahui> 공에 걸려서 손톱 뒤집어지는 불상사를 당하지요
<autowiz2016> 몸싸움하면서 살짝 톡~
<samahui> 전 농구나 일이나 손톱을 기를래야 기를수가 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 진짜 운동할때 가장 짜증나는 상대가 손톱도 안깍고 농구하러 오는 사람들이예요
<samahui> 공다툼하다 손이나 팔을 긁어놓기 일수거든요
<samahui> 손톱이 무지막지하게 오염이 많은 신체부위인지라...
<autowiz2016> 으음 ... 그렇기도 하는군요..
<samahui> 보통 까이면 흉져요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 전 운동도 많이 했지만 ... 격투기배울때보다 농구하면서 상처가 무지막지하게 늘어났어요
<samahui> 누가 제 손보면 싸움꾼인줄 알정도로 상처가 많아요 ㅜㅜ 다 길거리 농구덕
<samahui> 운동할때는 손톱을 깍읍시다!!!
<samahui> 다만 손톱이 필요한 야구의 투수같은 위치의 선수는 재외 ~ ^^;
<samahui> 잠시후 다시접속할께요
<ahoops_> 검나 좋은아침입니다~ 날씨대박 우앙궄
<samahui> re:안녕하세요
<samahui> 네이트가 망하려고 작정을 했군요
<samahui> 아무래도 카톡이나 페이스북에 밀렸던게 컸나보내요
<samahui> 5.0이라고 새로 발표하고 나왔는데 이건 뭐 그냥 쓰레기인데요
<samahui> 로그인한 친구와 안한사람 구분이 없어졌어요 ㅡㅡ;;
<samahui> 접속한 친구보기로 안해놓으면 접속한사람이랑 아닌사람 구분이 안되네요
<samahui> 거기다 광고 보기 싫어도 끌수도 없고 끄려고 최소화모드해놓으면 딸랑 이름만 뜨고 ㅎㅎ;; 진짜 망하던 네이트에 목을 스스로 치는 행위를 하는군요
<autowiz2016> 사람들이
<autowiz2016> 네이트온을 워낙 많이 쓰다보니까
<autowiz2016> 로그인하면 받기 싫은사람들 한테 까지 메시지가 와서 가능하면 남몰래 로그인으로 로그인해서
<autowiz2016> 필요한 사람 한테만 쪽지를 보내곤 하는사람이 많긴 합니다.
<samahui> 그건 저도 그렇지만 적어도 접속자와 아닌자 구분이 확실하게 되게 해놔야지 지금은 아예 그 구분이 없어요
<autowiz2016> 뭐 패치하겠죠 뭐 어허허
<autowiz2016> 너그러운 마음으로 ...
<samahui> 처음뜨는 광고도 오늘은 더이상 보지 않기를 선택하는게 없어졌네요
<samahui> 흠
<ujuc> 네트온 안써서..
<ujuc> 네트온은....에휴...
<samahui> ㅋㅋ 저도 안쓰고 싶어요. 다만 아직은 쓰는 사람들도 많고 무엇보다 거래처 사람들이 많이 써서요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 저도 네이트 해킹당한 이후로는...
<Work^Seony> 일단 무엇보다도 윈도우 외의 버전이 너무 구리더라구요
<samahui> 아! 네이트 해킹 사건도 있었죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 네이트는 윈도우 이외의 버젼을 좀 개발하면 좋은데
<Work^Seony> 맥용은 툭하면 튕기더라구요
<samahui> 특히 리눅스계열로 나오는건 멈춘지 몇년됬죠
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 그냥 웹용 쓰는게 낫지않나 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 덕분에 퍽하면 팅기는건 다반사고 무엇보다 인터넷 끊어먹기도해요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 하지만 웹용은 웹용 나름대로 대화의 저장이나 보안이 취약해서 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui> 결국 그냥 어쩔 수 없는 사람 빼고는 안쓰는게 답인거 같아요... 이번 업데이트로 확실해 졌네요^^;
<Work^Seony> 따라서, 네이트온 => Die!!! ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 그런거 같아요
<samahui> 슬슬 나가야 점심때 생선구이 백반을 먹을 수 있어서
<samahui> 점심 먹으러 일찍 가야 겠네요
<samahui> 일본덕에 생선구이 맘놓고 먹을날도 얼마 안남았는데
<samahui> 후딱 먹어둬야죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 점심 식사들 맛있게 하세요~~~ seony님은 오후저녁시간 알차게 보내시고요 ^^
<samahui> 점심먹고 오겠습니다~!
<Work^Seony> 넵 점심 맛나게 드세요
<autowiz2016> 이런 네이트온 5.0 미친거 같아요
<autowiz2016> 기존에 있던기능 다들 어디가고
<autowiz2016> 이름으로보기는 고정인거 같고  ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 네이트온 생각보다 많이 쓰셨네요.  제가 안쓰니까 다들 안쓰시는줄 알았어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz2016> 다른사람들이 많이 쓰니까 저는 정작 쓰기 싫은데 일때문에만 쓰게 되더라구요
<Work^Seony> 음... 다른 사람들이 많이 쓴다는 것부터 이해가 안되네요.  싸이하는 사람이 많을리는 없을테고..
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 친구로 추가된 사람들이 많으니까 계속 쓰지않나 싶네요
<autowiz2016> 전에 학교 일할때 학교직원들이 대부분 네이트온으로 일처리 하다보니
<autowiz2016> 덩달아 같이 들어가서는 회사에서도 네이트온이 주력이라 -_-;;
<Work^Seony> 오늘은 웹 네이트온도 연결이 안되네요
<Work^Seony> 저 일하는 곳만 그런지느 모르겠지만, 저희는 무조건 구글챗 써요
<Work^Seony> 편하고, 가볍고 빠르고... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<autowiz2016> 수고하셨습니다.
<Nymph> 하이여~
<autowiz2016> 하이요
<autowiz2016> 오늘도 잘 지내고 계시나요?
<Nymph> autowiz2016: 네~
<Nymph> 드디어 오늘 어학원 등록을 했답니다.
<Nymph> 덕분에 거지 됐어요 ..ㅠㅠ
<autowiz2016> 정말 가끔 소나기도 오고 그러나요?
<Nymph> 네.. 지난반에 비가 왔었더랬죠.
<autowiz2016> 동남아 처럼 하루에 몇번씩 오고 그러진 않겠죠?
<Nymph> 그러진 않아요..
<Nymph> 여기 말들어보니까 9월달이 하와이는 제일 더운때래요.
<Nymph> 태양빛이 장난 아니예요.. 썬글라스 필수네요.
<Nymph> 빛 자체가 갱장히 하얗고 강해요.. 한국의 태양빛하고는 비교가 않되요.
<autowiz2016> 필수 겠지요... 적도 근처일텐데 -_-;;
<samahui> 점심 먹고 왔습니다
<samahui> 이래저래 네이트와 sk땜시 열받는 하루가 되는군요
<samahui> 아이디 통합은 왜 만들어놓고 기존 아이디 사용자와 같은 아이디명을 다른곳에서 받아놓고는 같은 아이디로는 전환불가 ㅡㅡ
<samahui> 장난하는것도 아니고 정책을 그따구로 하다니
<samahui> 거기다 네이트는 진짜 카톡 따라가기의 끝장을 보여주네요
<samahui> 이제 업무용 메신져에서 네이트는 확실히 빼야겠네요
<samahui> 통신 차단 명단에 올려서 회사 사람들부터 못쓰게 해야겠어요
<samahui> 다들 탈퇴를 해봐야~ 예전 환경으로 돌아가지 에휴~
<samahui> 정보관리도 못하고 행킹당해 털리는 주제에 개인정보 제공동의는 뭘 그리 많이 받는지..
<samahui> 거기다 네이트연계되는 브라우져도 예전에는 고를 수 있었는데 지금은 무조건 익스로만 되는군요 ㅡㅡ
<samahui> 보안이나 안정성땜시 익스안쓰고 파폭이나 크롬쓰는데 이놈땜시 익스 써야하는건지... 에휴
<samahui> 오늘 업데이트로 네이트 망했네요
<samahui> 확실히!
<Darkcircle_mba> 전 네이트 안쓴지 ...
<Darkcircle_mba> 2년 됐습니다. ㅇㅇ
<Darkcircle_mba> 지금 있는 연구실에서도 네이트 쓰라고 해도 안쓰는데요
<Darkcircle_mba> 네이트 대신에 IRC에 채널 파놓고 비밀방으로 비번 걸어놓고 쓰면 되죠
<Darkcircle_mba> 개인적으로 주고 받을 메시지는 privmsg로 따로 보내고
<Nymph> 네이트온을 쓰러트릴 절호의 기회를 SK컴즈가 만들었네..
<Nymph> 이럴때 카카오톡에서 광고한번 때려버리면 바로 점유율 하락할듯..
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 그러게요 네이트 스스로 등에 칼을 꽂았네요 ㅋ
<autowiz2016> 배가 아닌 등에 꼽은것을 칭찬하고 싶습니다. 창의적이지 않습니까 하하하
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 오늘은 일찍 끝내고 오랜만에 데이트로 영화나 봐야겠네요
<samahui> 공짜 영화표가 생겼어요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz2016> 두장인가요?
<samahui> 넵
<autowiz2016> 살짜기 부럽네요. 영화라...
<samahui> 전 영화를 무지 좋아해서
<samahui> 자주 봐요
<samahui> 혼자도 보고
<samahui> 심심하면보고
<samahui> 시간나면 보고
<samahui> 보고 또 보고
<samahui> 엘리시움보려하는데 재미있을라나 모르겠네요
<samahui> 헐
<samahui> 엘리시움 보려고 했더니 평이 장난아니게 나쁘군요
<ujuc> 넵...
<ujuc> 좀 그렇다고 하던데요..
<ujuc> 아.. 내일.. 우분투 세미나가서..... 듣기만해야겠네..
<samahui> 아! 내일 세미나 인가요?
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 하두 못가니까 관심도 못가지고 있네요 ㅜㅜ
<ujuc> 넵
<ujuc> 내일입니다~
<samahui> 한번 참석을 해야하는데 ㅜㅜ
<ujuc> 방송도 할껍니다~
<samahui> 허걱 ㅋ
<ujuc> ... 화질은 장담못합니다..
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 방송으로나마 접속해 봐야겠네용
<samahui> 즐거운 주말 보내세요~~
<samahui> 전 이만 갈께요~~~~~
<autowiz2015> 새벽이네요
<autowiz2015> 금요일 아침이시군요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 네 금요일 아침입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 내일은 nymph 데리고 비치 가서 바베큐 파티 하러가기로 했어요
<autowiz2015> 와우.
<Work^Seony> 양반 되기는 글렀네
<Work^Seony> 얘기하자마자 접속!
<autowiz2015> 하하
<nymph> 잉?
<nymph> 제가 호랑이 된건가요? (호랑이도 제말 하면 온다더니...)
<Nymph> 디카 잘 닦어놔야지..
<Nymph> 슬슬 이제 디지털 카메라 들고 사진찍을 시기..
<autowiz2015> 저녁에 바베큐 파티 하신다면서요
<autowiz2015> ㅜ 부럽~
<autowiz2015> 습니다.
<Nymph> 아항.. 내일..
<autowiz2015> 저녁이 아니라 내일 이었군요 아무튼
<Nymph> 근데 학원을 등록하니 슬슬 불안하네요.. 다음주부터는 저 혼자 해야해서...
<Work^Seony> Nymph, 참고로 우리가 갈 비치가 미국에서 매년 가장 아름다운 해변 1-4위로 꼽히는 곳이다 ㅎ
<Nymph> 집주인 아줌마가 너무 좋은 분이세요..
<Nymph> Work^Seony: 삼각대도 가지고 가야겠어요... 디카 가방 매고 가야지..
<Nymph> 어제 집주인 아줌마랑 같이 학원가서 등록했다능..
<Nymph> 마트도 아줌마가 대려다 주고.
<Nymph> 아저씨는 시내관광시켜주고..
<Nymph> 밥도 다 챙겨줬음..
<Nymph> 어제는 소고기 쳐묵~
<Work^Seony> 안그래도 어제 시끄럽더라고.
<Nymph> 그게 ㅋㅋ 맨날 두분이서 싸움.. ㅋㅋ
<Nymph> 아저씨는 적당히 즐기면서 살자주의고
<Nymph> 아줌마는 열심히 살자 주의..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 아줌마가 요새 영어 문법공부를 시작했는데, 옆에서 아저씨가 그거 해서뭐하냐고 자꾸 핀잔을 주니까
<Nymph> 아줌마가 띵받아서 어제 한소리 하셨어요.
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Nymph> 계속 아줌마가 저 댈꾸 댕기셨어요.. ㅋ
<Nymph> 맘이 잘 맞는다고 하시더라구요.. ㅋㅋ
<Nymph> 아저씨도 저랑 대화가 된다고 하시고.. ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ 거기 아줌마 재밌어
<Nymph> 저는 양다리.. -_-;;
<Nymph> 영어를 내 스타일을 찾아야겠어요..
<Work^Seony> 학원 끊은게 정확히 24주야?
<Nymph> 아녀 24주면 3달 넘게요?
<Nymph> 10주예요~
<Work^Seony> 아 아니구나.
<Work^Seony> 10주에 얼마야?
<Nymph> 다음주 3일부터해서 11월 14일날까지예요.
<Nymph> 돌아가기 정확하게 일주일 전이예요.
<Nymph> 21일날 돌아가야하구요.. 22일날이 비자 만료예요~
<Nymph> 그래서 어제 학원에서도 비자 날짜 잘지켜야 한다고 하더라구요
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅋ
<Nymph> 3개월 이수하면 학원에서는 I-20 비자 발급을 위한 입학허가서를 써줄수 있다고 하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 무비자 체류는 하루만 어겨도 추방인가 그렇거든..
<Nymph> ㅇㅇ
<Work^Seony> i-20는 학원비 내면 다 해주는 거야
<Nymph> 그거 인터뷰 없어여?
<Work^Seony> i-20가 문제가 아니라, 대사관에서 비자를 내줘야지
<Nymph> ㅇㅇ
<Nymph> 대사관 인터뷰..
<Nymph> 더군다나 i-20 할라면 여기서 미리 학비를 내고 가야하지 않나요?
<Work^Seony> 암튼 10주 등록에 얼마야?
<Nymph> 순수학비 + 등록비 + 세금 = $2146
<Work^Seony> i-20 받으려면 당연히 학비를 미리 결제해야지.  그게 있어야 대사관에서 인터뷰가 되니까.
<Work^Seony> 근데 인터뷰에서 비자 거절되면, 당연한 얘기지만 학비도 환불해줘
<Nymph> ㅇㅇ
<Nymph> 확실히 여기는 $100 별로 않쓰는듯.
<Nymph> 여행자 수표로 결제했는데, 아가씨가 어딜 가더니 거스름돈을
<Work^Seony> 별로 안쓰는게 아니라, 관광객 아니면 아예 안쓴다고 봐도 될 정도야.
<Nymph> $100 두개하고 나머진 $20 여러개 $5 여러개 $1 조금 해서 가지고 왔더라구요..
<Nymph> 덕분에 잔돈 많이 생겼어요..
<Work^Seony> 동전이 단위가 달라서 계산이 잘 안될거야
<Nymph> 동전은 지금도 잘 않되요..
<Nymph> 그래서 마트 갈때 아줌마가 저 꼭 댈꾸가고 계산할때 맨날 저 시켜요.. ㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 여기서는 Quarter라고 하는 25센트짜리 동전을 엄청 많이 쓰지.
<Nymph> 근데, 87센트 나왔다하면
<Nymph> Quarter 2개 Dime 3개 니클 1개 1센트 2개 이래 계산해야함.. ㅠ
<Nymph> 졸라 빡심요.. ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그게, 한국에서 동전계산할 때는 먼저 50원짜리를 기준으로 생각해서 그런거야.
<Work^Seony> 여기서는 무조건 25센트 기준으로 생각해서,
<Work^Seony> 만약 잔돈이 75센트 이상이면, quarter 3개를 생각하면 되는거지
<Nymph> 또, 계산다에 Tax 붙은 총 가격표시해주는게 없음... 죄다 말로 함.. 잘 들리지도 않는데 말은 또 졸라 빨라요..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 그때는 how much again? 해버려
<Nymph> parden me ?
<Nymph> ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 뭐 그래도 되고.
<Nymph> 또, 핸펀 문자 무지하게 많이 와요.. ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 광고?
<Nymph> 나보고 마이클이냐고.. 놀러가제요..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 내는 mr hyun 이여..
<Nymph> You have wrong number 했더니
<Nymph> Sorry, I got wrong number 하더라구요..
<Nymph> got 을 쓰데요..
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ 그게 좀 더 자연스러워보여.  나도 왜그런지는 잘 모르겠지만.
<Nymph> 아줌마도 got 을 쓰더라구요.. 맥도날드에서 밥먹고 있는데 전화가 와가지고 뭐라 하는지 몰라서 아줌마가 해주겠다고 했는데
<Nymph> 확실히 아줌마 영어 잘함요
<Nymph> 그것도 쉬운단어로만 쇽쇽~ 잘함.
<Work^Seony> 아줌마는 병원에서 일하시는 분이니까, 꽤 하실 거야.
<Nymph> 그거 보고 있으면 졸라 쉬워보이는데
<Nymph> 나는 왜 않됨?
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 안해봤으니까.
<Nymph> 아줌마 잘 해주시니까 Walgreen 마트갔을때에
<Nymph> 마스카라 한개 선물해줬어요.
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Nymph> $9.99
<Nymph> 자꾸 물어봐여.. 진짜 사주는거냐? ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 센스 하고는... 여자들 화장품 사줄 때는 마트가 아니라 백화점에서 사줘야지 ㅋㅋ
<Nymph> 아줌마가 백화점가서 사는 년들은 다 돌아이들이래요~
<Nymph> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 하하하
<Work^Seony> 과소비는 안하시는구나
<Nymph> 가끔 졸라 비싼 명품 아니면
<Nymph> 1년에 한번 살까 말까하신데요..
<Nymph> 명품을 지금까지 쓰지 않으시다가 몇해전에서야 한개씩 사고싶을때 사셨데요..
<Work^Seony> 아마 바빠서 그런거 살 시간이 없어서 그럴 수도 있어.
<Nymph> ㅇㅇ
<Nymph> 근데 꽤 넉넉하게 사셨던거 같더라구요..
<Work^Seony> 여기 살면 이상하게 은근히 바뻐
<Nymph> 아파트에서도 사셨었고...
<Nymph> 관리하는 아파트도 꽤 되시고..
<Work^Seony> 그래서 택시를 몇시간 안하시는구나
<Nymph> 택시는 저녁 8시쯤에 나가서 새벽 2시쯤에 들어오시고, 아침 11시쯤에 일어나셔서
<Nymph> 오후 내내 노새요.. ㅋ
<Nymph> 마트엘 간다거나 코스코에가서 물건을 사신다거나..
<Work^Seony> 좋다.  좋은 직업이네 ㅋ
<Nymph> 아저씨가 자기는 이게 좋데요..
<Nymph> 갑부될라고 뭐하러 그렇게 밤낮 일하냐구..
<Work^Seony> 나도 그런게 좋은데 ㅋㅋ
<Nymph> 적당히 먹고 살만하면 나머진 놀면서 사는거지 이래요..
<Nymph> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 나랑 생각이 같으시군 ㅋ
<Nymph> 아저씨가 영어는 못하는데, 일본어를 네이티브에 가깝게 하신다고 하더라구요
<Nymph> 그래서 하와이 성수기때에 일본객 관광객들을 많이 대리고 댕긴데요
<Work^Seony> 여기는 일본어 하는 사람들 많아
<Nymph> 그래서 성수기때에 바짝 벌면 꽤 돈이 된다고 하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 일본어 잘하는건 하와이에서는 자랑하기도 그래.  뭐 백인들도 일본어 유창한 사람들 많은데..]
<Work^Seony> 그만큼 일본 사람들이 많이 오거든
<Work^Seony> 일본 관광객이 하와이를 먹여살린다고 보면 될 정도야
<Nymph> 아저씨는 외국인 관광객이나 사업차 오시는 분들을 상댈로 많이 하시는거 같아요...
<Nymph> 수입이 꽤 되실듯.ㅋ
<Nymph> 그저께는 오후내내 아저씨차타구 아줌마, 저랑해서 저 학원 댕길곳 알아보고 댕겼어요..
<Nymph> 그래서 아케데미아, cpc 이런데 아줌마가 가서 물어보시고.. 저는 옆에서 듣고.. ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 운 좋네 ㅋㅋ
<Nymph> 질문은 죄다 아줌마가 해주고..
<Nymph> 밥도 소고기에 삼시 세끼 다 주시고.. ㅋㅋ
<Nymph> 홈스테이인지 룸 메이트인지 모르겠음요..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 어제는 8시에 밥차려준다고 나갔다고 오셨더라구요..
<Nymph> ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 학원 가는 길은 미리 알아놔야겠네
<Nymph> 어제는 또 아줌마랑 같이 등록하고.. 질문은 죄다 아줌마가.. ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 앞으로 걸어다녀야할거 아냐
<Nymph> 이미 알아요..
<Nymph> 팔라마 마트 가봤어요
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ
<Nymph> 거기서 팔라마 마트 꺽지 말구 쭉 다리건너면 끝이예요~
<Work^Seony> 아... 그럼 좀 가깝네
<Nymph> 컨벤션센터 근처라서요.
<Nymph> 그냥 Waiola 길을 서쪽으로 쭉 가서 꺽어서 쭉가면 되요~
<Nymph> 넘 좋아요. ㅋ
<Nymph> 아줌마도 좋고..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 설거지는 될수 있으. ㅋ면 제가 할려구요.
<Work^Seony> 이제 한국 가서 살긴 힘들겠네 ㅋ
<Nymph> 제가 아줌마 아저씨에게 '이렇게 빨리 빠져들면 힘든데..' 이러니까 아줌마 빵텨저서 웃어요.. ㅋ
<Nymph> 아저씨는 아놔.. ㅋㅋ
<Nymph> 아저씨는 여기서 살고 싶으면 결혼을 해!!
<Nymph> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Nymph> 그게 제일 빠른 방법이야~ 이래요...ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 당연히 그게 직빵이긴 한데,
<Work^Seony> 문제는 가장 어렵다는거지
<Work^Seony> 결혼이라는게 사람을 사귀고 연애라는 과정을 거쳐서 하는 건데,
<Nymph> 근데, 어제는 또 아줌마가 아시는 동생인가? 나이 30살 먹은 여자애가 있데요...
<Work^Seony> 쉽지않지 ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> LA에 있다고 하는데, 전화해서 물어보니 제주도 여자!!
<Nymph> ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 제주도 사투리로 막 인사하니까 여자 빵텨저서 뒤집어 질라고 하고.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Nymph> 세상 좁다고.. ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뭐 돈주고 계약 결혼도 해주는 곳인데..
<Nymph> 아줌마는 옆에서 4살차이는 궁합도 안본다고 하고.. ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 대충 떠도는 소문에 의하면, 본토는 한 1억은 줘야하고,
<Nymph> 오..
<Work^Seony> 하와이는 한 5천만원,  알래스카는 천만원에도 된다는 소문이 있어
<Work^Seony> 근데 알고보면 무지 위험한 거야
<Nymph> 그렇죠.. 걸리면 현행범 아님?
<Nymph> 바로 체포될거 같은데..
<Work^Seony> 아니 그런것보다는, 결혼하더라도 영주권이 바로 나오는게 아니거든.
<Nymph> 아.. 그렇지..
<Work^Seony> 보통은 2년의 유예기간을 둬서 임시 영주권이라는게 나와
<Work^Seony> 근데 이 기간에 여자가 임신을 하면, 바로 영주권을 주는데,
<Work^Seony> 왜냐면, 그건 진짜 사랑해서 결혼한게 맞다고 보거든
<Work^Seony> 문제는 대부분이 그렇지 않다는 점이고,
<Nymph> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 임시 영주권 기간에 서로 헤어지게 되면, 결국 비영주권자는 자기네 나라로 돌아가야지
<Nymph> ㅇㅇ
<Work^Seony> 그럼 돈 주고 결혼한 케이스는 x 되는거야
<Work^Seony> 그걸 악용해서, 돈 주고도 2년간 수시로 돈 달라는 케이스도 많다더라고.
<Nymph> 아.. 그러네..
<Nymph> 삥뜯는거죠..
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ 그래서, 잘 아는 사람이 해주는거 아니면 위험하지
<Nymph> 하여간 비자만어케되면 하와이 오래 있고 싶은데
<Nymph> 대사관이 문제.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Work^Seony> 내가 얼마 전에 알아보니까,
<Work^Seony> 무비자로 들어왔어도 도와주려는 업체가 잇으면 아주 방법이 없는건 아니라더라고.
<Nymph> 안되요.. 그거 기록에 남아요..
<Nymph> 저도 한국에서 알아봤는데,,
<Work^Seony> 그렇기야 하지.
<Nymph> 그거 비자 교체자체가 원래는 않되는건데
<Nymph> 된다고 하더라도 갱장히 까다롭고 위험하대요..
<Nymph> 그래서 그냥 안되는걸로 알라고 하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 가장 쉽고 편한건, 유학비자 받아서 들어오는 거야
<Nymph> 차라리 그냥 들어왔다 다시 나가는게 더 경제적이래요..
<Nymph> 유학비자는 받기 힘드니..
<Nymph> 제가 학생이라면 괜찮은데
<Nymph> 그거도 아니고..
<Work^Seony> 그나마 제일 쉬운게 유학비자야
<Nymph> 직업이 있는것두 아니고..
<Work^Seony> 다른 비자는 더 어려워
<Nymph> 인터뷰가 관건~ ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아, 돈 있으면 쉽다
<Nymph> 어제는 또 아줌마가 문법 공부하게 좋은 책 없냐고해서
<Nymph> 맨투맨 기본영어 I,II
<Work^Seony> 왠 맨투맨이야 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 빨간책 모르는구나?
<Nymph> 온라인으로 주문해드렸어요.
<Nymph> 빨간책하고 성문이 있는데
<Nymph> 아줌마가 하는게 맨투맨이 적합할거 같아서요.
<Nymph> 저보고 주어 가 뭐라고 하고
<Nymph> 1형식이 뭐냐고 하고..
<Work^Seony> 혹시 빨간책이, 그 한국 YBM에서 낸 책 말하는건 아니지?
<Nymph> 형용사는 또 뭐내요..
<Nymph> YBM 꺼 아님요?
<Work^Seony> 내가 말하는 빨간책은, 캠브릿지에서 나오는 그 유명한 책을 말하는 거야
<Nymph> 우리때는 빨간책보다도 성문이 갑
<Work^Seony> 세계적으로 유명한 문법책인데
<Nymph> 한국에서는 맨투맨이 중,고등학생들에게는 제일 쉬워요.
<Nymph> 오늘은 어딜 돌아댕길까나..
<Work^Seony> 이름이, 그래머 인 유즈라고, 너가 몰라서 그래.  전 세계적으로 유명한 책이야
<Nymph> 그걸 사줄껄 그랬나..
<Nymph> 근데, 그거 책 원서지요?
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ 원서지.  한국에서는 번역판이 있긴한데, 그 아줌마 정도면 원서 볼 수 있어.
<Work^Seony> 어차피 영어 초보를 위한 문법책이라서 쉽게 읽을 수 있지
<Nymph> 그렇군요..
<Nymph> 암튼.. 다음주 3일부터는 저도 출근!
<Nymph> ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 몇시부터 몇시?
<Nymph> 9시부터 12시 50분까지인가 일꺼예요
<Work^Seony> 월-금?
<Nymph> 하루 4시간이구 월~목 이요
<Nymph> 무비자는 주 16시간을 넘을 수가 없어요
<Work^Seony> 그건 나도 알아.
<Work^Seony> 그래서 물어보는 거야
<Nymph> ㅇㅇ
<Nymph> 금요일날은 쉬고..
<Work^Seony> 보통 금요일에는 특별활동 같은걸 하지
<Nymph> cpc에 한국사람 좀 있다고 하지만 제가 댕길 클래스에는 아직 없데요
<Nymph> 대박!
<Nymph> ㅡ.ㅡ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 한국사람 없다고 다 좋은건 아닌데
<Work^Seony> 다녀봐바.  내가 뭘 말하는지 알거야 ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 그러니까요..
<Nymph> 한국사람 좀 있어줘야 하는데
<Nymph> 아마 방학기간 끝나니까 사람들이 아무래도 없나봐여..
<Work^Seony> 그렇기도 하겠지만, cpc는 잘 안가
<Nymph> 일본때문인가요?
<Work^Seony> 아니, 옛날에 거기서 안좋은 일이 있어서 한국학생은 거길 아예 안갔었어
<Nymph> 음... 무슨일이지..ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 설명하긴 긴데, 암튼 몇년 동안 한국사람들 안갔다가, 거기서 수입 늘릴려고 학원비 낮추고 그렇게 해서 다시 가는 거야
<Nymph> 그냥 아카데미아 갈껄 그랬나..
<Nymph> 돈 차이도 좀 나긴했는데.. 쩝~
<Work^Seony> 옛날 얘기니까 신경쓰지마
<Work^Seony> 아카데미아는 좀 단과학원 같은 느낌이라 별로일거야
<Nymph> 아.. 아줌마 아저씨 일어나셨다. ㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2013-08-31
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Nymph> Work^Seony: 혹시 우분투에서 지역변경 하는 방법 아세요?
<Work^Seony> 타임존?
<Nymph> 현재 민트 리눅스 쓰는데 한국시간으로 되어 있어서 이걸 바꿀라고 하거든요..
<Nymph> ㅇㅇ
<Work^Seony> dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<Nymph> 이거 하고 나서 재부팅 한번 해줘야 하나요?
<Nymph> 바로 적용이 않되긴 하네요..
<Work^Seony> 그래? 확인은 안해봐서 모르겠는데, 아마 리붓은 안해도 되긴할텐데.
<Nymph> 오른쪽 아래 시계가 바로 적용이 안되서요..
<Nymph> 아... 타임을 맞춰줘야 하나..
<Work^Seony> 그 시계는 설정이 별도로 있겠지.
<Nymph> 아 그러네요..
<Nymph> date 치니까 시간 잘 나오네요.
<Nymph> 타임서버를 하나 알아봐야 겠네요..
<Work^Seony> 타임서버는 왜?
<Work^Seony> 뭐 굳이 신경 안써도 알아서 잘 맞출텐데
<Nymph> 아 됐다..
<Nymph> ㅋㅋ
<Nymph> 시간 좀 지나니까 동기화 됐다. ㅋ
<Nymph> ㅇㅋ
<Nymph> ntp 데몬이 떠 있나...
<Nymph> 햇볕이 따가우니까 어딜가지도 못하겠네요.. -_-;;
<Nymph> 와이키키쪽에 걸어댕겨볼까 했는데..
<Nymph> 모자나 하나 사야겠어요..
<Work^Seony> 피부가 좀 예민한가보구나
<Nymph> ㅇㅇ
<Work^Seony> 난 그냥 막 댕기는데..
<Work^Seony> 썬크림 바르고 댕겨
<Nymph> 팔라마 슈퍼 댕겨오는데도 탓더라구요..
<Nymph> 얼굴탈거 같아서요..
<Nymph> 월마트나 갈까도 생각중이예요..
<Nymph> 모자 사러.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 걱정하지마.  잘 안타
<Nymph> 잉? 잘 안탄다는게?
<Nymph> 다음주부터 학원도 댕겨야하고 해서요.
<Work^Seony> 습도가 적어서 그냥 돌아댕기는 정도로는 잘 안타
<Nymph> 긍가..
<Work^Seony> Nymph, 혹시 Webgrind라고 하는 xdebug로 만든 PHP 프로파일러 어떻게 쓰는지 알아?
<Nymph> 그거...
<Nymph> 설정을 해야할낀데..
<Work^Seony> 파일 생성은 되는데, 어떻게 보는줄을 모르겠어
<Nymph> 그냥 열면 열리지 않나요. 경로설정해주면..
<Nymph> 클릭하면 끝나지 않음요?
<Work^Seony> 그게 아니라, 분석은 되는데, 그 결과를 어떻게 보는줄 모르겠어.  그냥 화면에 아무 것도 안뜨네
<Nymph> http://jokke.dk/media/2008-webgrind/webgrind_small.png
<Nymph> 이런거 안떠요?
<Work^Seony> 안떠
<Nymph> 그냥 백지?
<Work^Seony> 아니 그냥 캐시그라인드 파일을 선택하라고 나오는데, 선택해도 그냥 그대로 있어
<Nymph> 그 생성된 파일 용량은 있어여?
<Nymph> 잉?
<Nymph> 그러면 캐쉬 그라인드 퍼미션이 없는거 아님요?
<Work^Seony> 있어
<Nymph> 왜 그런디야...
<Nymph> 로그를 봐봐여..
<Nymph> 아파치 연동했으면 아파치로그
<Nymph> 아니면 php 로그..
<Work^Seony> Update 버튼 누르고 페이지 로딩한다음,
<Work^Seony> 결과를 보고싶으면 그걸 다시 새로고침 하면 되는거야?
<Nymph> 아닌데.. 그냥 숙 나오는데..
<Work^Seony> 음... 이상하네.  그냥 파일만 생성되고 아무 것도 안보여줘
<Nymph> 그럼 형 말대로 함 해봐여...
<Nymph> Update 버튼 누르고 페이지 로딩한다음, 새로고침
<Work^Seony> 마찬가지야.  뭔가 xdebug 관련 패키지를 빼먹었는지 봐야겠다
<Work^Seony> 아 혹시, webgrind가 루트에 잇어야하는 거야?
<Nymph> 설마~
<Work^Seony> 아니면 내가 분석할 웹사이트 디렉토리의 루트?
<Nymph> Document_Root 에 있으면 되여.
<Nymph> http://localhost/webgrind
<Work^Seony> 음... 그럼 맞는데.
<Nymph> 보통 저리 호출을하니까요..
<Work^Seony> http://localhost/ 를 열면 Webgrind가 분석해주는거지?
<Nymph> 파일 리스트 같은거 쫙 나오고 그거 클릭하면 분석해주고..
<Nymph> 그라인드 파일이 webgrind 디렉토리에 있으니까..
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅋ  좀더 연구해봐야겠다
<Nymph> 저도 함 해볼께요~
<Nymph> 심심한데 잘됐다.. 안한지도 오래됐는데.. ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 알아냈다 ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 뭐?
<Work^Seony> 이게 페이지를 먼저 로딩하고나서 그 다음에 업데이트를 누르는거네
<Work^Seony> 난 이게, 업데이트를 누르고 잇으면 알아서 주르륵 나오는건줄 알았거든
<Nymph> 근데, 그것보다는 Kcachegrind 를 자주 사용해서요..
<Nymph> 회사댕길때 리눅스를 데탑겸 개발서버겸해서 사용했으니.. ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 비슷한거야?
<Nymph> 더 좋아요..
<Work^Seony> github에서 받을 수 있어?
<Nymph> 그거 소스경로까지 맞으면
<Nymph> 그거 KDE 용 프로그램이예요~
<Nymph> 그냥 apt-get 으로 설치하면 되요..
<Nymph> 애플리케이션 프로그램이라니까요..
<Work^Seony> 아...
<Work^Seony> 그럼 필요없어 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 분석할 대상이 오픈스택에서 돌아가는거라..
<Work^Seony> Nymph, 근데, 이거 어떻게 보는건지 좀 물어봐도 돼?
<Work^Seony> invocation count는 호출되는 횟수를 의미하는거 같고...
<Work^Seony> self cost랑 inclusive cost는 높고 낮음에 따라 뭘 의미하는 거야?
<Nymph> 코스트는 비용이니까..
<Nymph> 보통 시간 타임으로 코스트를 계산하지 않나요?
<Work^Seony> 음... 그러니까, 여기서는 셀프 코스트가 높은게 가장 프로세스를 많이 잡아먹는다는 의미가 맞는 거야?
<Nymph> 아마 그럴거예요..
<Nymph> 타임이라고 하지 않네..
<Nymph> Total Self Cost - the total time it took to execute the raw php in this function
<Nymph> 저리 설명되어 있네요.
<Nymph> time 이네요..
<Nymph> Total time
<Nymph> Total Self Cost - the total time it took to execute the raw php in this function (time taken to execute your other custom functions is excluded.)
<Nymph> Total Inclusive Cost - total time, including any other functions called (PHP internal, or your functions)
<Work^Seony> 혹시 그 설명 어디에 나와있어?
<Nymph> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7094600/how-do-a-read-a-xdebug-profile-in-webgrind
<Nymph> What the different colours mean - blue is PHP internal functions, green are your functions or class methods, grey is time taken to include, or require .php files.
<Nymph> 설명 잘해놨네요..
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ 그래서 물어봤어 ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> self cost 는 내부에서 사용하는 내부 php 함수나 사용자 함수나 이런거 실행시간을 제지 않고 그냥 그야 말로 함수 자체만 실행하는데 걸리는 시간
<Nymph> inclusive cost 는 함수내에서 내부php나 사용자 함수이런것까지 전부 실행시간에 포함해서 나온 시간
<Work^Seony> 결국은 셀프코스트가 높은게 느린 속도의 주범이네
<Nymph> ㅇㅇ
<Work^Seony> 인클루시브는 높아봐야 크게 의미가 없고..
<Nymph> 이렇게 계산도 되지요..
<Nymph> 어떤 함수의 self cost 는 3, inclusive 가 15 가 나왔다면
<Nymph> 그 함수는 내부에서 사용하는 다른 함수에 의해서 시간지연이 일어난거라는 거죠..
<Nymph> 왜냐하면 15-3= 12
<Nymph> 12 초를 함수내부에서 다른 함수를 실행하거나 하면서 까먹은 시간이니까..
<Work^Seony> 음... 그렇구나...
<Nymph> self cost 보다도 inclusive cost 도 중요한 이유가 PHP 내부함수를 쓰잖아요..
<Nymph> 커스텀 함수를 만들때도 PHP 내장함수를 쓰는데, 그 녀석이 졸라 시간 쳐 먹으면
<Work^Seony> 근데, 다른 함수를 실행 안하고서는 돌아가지 않을테고,
<Work^Seony> 결국은 개별 함수의 실행시간이 얼마나 느리냐가 중요하잖아
<Nymph> inclusive 타임이 늘어나겠지요...
<Nymph> ㅇㅇ
<Nymph> 프로그래밍 자체가 커스텀 함수를 만들때도 다른 외부함수나 내장PHP함수를 사용하기 때문에
<Work^Seony> PDO가 디비 관련된거지?
<Nymph> ㅇㅇ
<Work^Seony> 셀프 코스트에서 PDO가 12나 되네
<Nymph> pdo 는 뭐.. 답이 없는..
<Nymph> 대기시간이 원래 길어요.. 갸들은..
<Work^Seony> ownCloud 써본적 있어?
<Nymph> 아녀... 그거 세팅하다 말았어요.. ㅋ
<Work^Seony> Dropbox 같은건데, 자기 서버에서 굴릴 수가 있어
<Work^Seony> 오픈소스에, 윈/리/맥 클라이언트 다 있고,
<Nymph> ㅇㅇ 한국에 있을때 말씀해 주셨어요..
<Work^Seony> PHP로 돌아가는거라, APM만 있으면 쉽게 돌릴 수 있는데,
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ
<Work^Seony> 울 학교에서 그거 상용버전을 구입햇거든
<Work^Seony> 근데 상용이 더 구려
<Nymph> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 몇개월째 컴플레인하는데 개선이 안돼
<Work^Seony> 그거 만든데가 독일인데, 내 사수가 독일사람이라, 하다하다 안되서 본사에서 독일어로 상담 했는데,
<Nymph> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그쪽에서는 아파치 벤치마킹 툴 같은걸로 어디서 병목현상이 일어나는지 확인해보라더라고.
<Work^Seony> 툴로 스트레스 테스트를 해봤는데 조낸 느려 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 접속테스트 만번 했는데, 5600번이 응답 없음이야 ㅋ
<Nymph> ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 근데 문제는, 이거 말고 다른 대안이 없어.  그러니까, 자기네 서버에 설치가능하면서 유지비가 저렴한게 이거 밖에 없더라고..
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ- ...고릉
<Work^Seony> DarkCircle, 안녕하세요
<Nymph> 사수가 독일인이라 전화까지 했다는데에 뿝었음요.. ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 접속테스트를 만번 했을때 기존의 접속이 끊어진걸 확인한 다음에 다음 접속을 테스트 하는걸까요 ?ㅅ?
<Work^Seony> 그건 잘 모르겠어요.  리눅스에 ab라는 명령어가 잇는데, 그게 Apache Benchmarking Tool이거든요
<DarkCircle> 만약에 소켓이 남아있는 상태에서 계속 접속시도를 하는거라면
<DarkCircle> 리소스 제한이나 부족으로 막아버려서 5600번의 무응답이 검출되는거일수도 있는데
<DarkCircle> (결국 동접 테스트?)
<Work^Seony> 예를 들어서, ab -n5000 -c200 http://.... 이렇게 하면 동접 200에 5천번 테스트하는거죠
<DarkCircle> 아 그러면 소켓 수는 검사는 한다는거네요 ㅇㅇ
<Work^Seony> 네. 그리고, 이미 prefork 모듈에서도 수치는 충분히 올려주고 테스트 한거에요
<DarkCircle> 그러면 그 흠 ...
<Nymph> 그거하면서
<Nymph> vwstat 하고 top 하고 같이 봐야해요..
<DarkCircle> 결과란게 결국 그냥 보통의 상황이 아니라 완전 최악의 상황을 가정하는거네요
<DarkCircle> 의도 자체가 ..
<Nymph> 원래 과부하 테스트가 그런거아님요?
<Work^Seony> 네.  목적이 "스트레스 테스트"니깐요
<Work^Seony> 근데 뭐 어쨌거나 중요한게, 뭐가 문제인지 알아도 고치는 쪽은 만든데서 하는거니..
<autowiz2015> 유냉 쿨러가 맛이가서 cpu 온도가 가만히 있어도 50도 내요 ㅠㅠ 아아 요즘 벌이도 시원찮은데 힘드네요 ㅠㅠ
<Nymph> 제 노트북은 61 도입니다. ㅋ
<autowiz2015> 일단 컴을그고 스톡 쿨러로~
<autowiz2015> 끄고
<autowiz2015> 잘 돌아가나요?
<Nymph> 터질거 같아요.. ㅋ
<autowiz2015> -_-;;
<Nymph> 이게 우분투라 그래요.. ㅋ
<autowiz2015> 좀전에 인터넷 뱅킹할때는 90도 찍어버려서 무서워서 -_-;;
<Nymph> cpu freq 제어가 안된다능...
<Work^Seony> Nymph, 그러니까 놋북에서는 걍 나처럼 윈도우에 버츄얼 머신으로 우분투 돌려
<Nymph> 뭐 견딜만해요.
<autowiz2015> 노트북은 터미널로 그냥 쓰고
<Nymph> 거기다 버추얼 머신 돌릴만큼 성능도 안나오고..
<autowiz2015> 데탑에 접속 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz2015> 우분투 세미나 갑니다~
<Work^Seony> Nymph, 애완견 좋아해?
<Nymph> 아녀..
<Nymph> 저는 고양이~
<Nymph> 근데 동물 털 알레르기 있어서 만지면 않되요. ㅋ
<Nymph> 만지면 간지러워요.. 두드러기 나고..
<Work^Seony> 여기 강아지 한 마리에 돈이 백만원이 넘는데, 돈 될것 같지 않아? ㅋㅋ
<Nymph> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Nymph> 한국갔다가 다시 올때 강아지 테우고 올까요?
<Work^Seony> 나 여기 와서 처음 그 얘기 듣고 개장사 할까 심각하게 고민했었는데.
<Nymph> 똥개?
<Nymph> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 그렇게 쉬우면 누구나 다 하게?
<Work^Seony> 하와이는 동식물 반입에 대한 규제가 강해서, 그렇게 쉽게는 못데리고 오고,
<Work^Seony> 여기서 키워서 팔아야지
<Work^Seony> 특히 AKC 등록견이면 기본이 150만원 이상이야
<Nymph> 여긴 뭐.. 고양이는 널렸던데요..
<Nymph> 밤에 고양이들 천지~
<Work^Seony> 우리 동네가 좀 유난히 그래
<Work^Seony> 공원이 있어서 그런거 같더라고.
<Work^Seony> 딴데가면 고양이 보기 힘들어
<Nymph> 그제인가..
<Nymph> 밤 8시쯤에 가게에서 비빔밥 사고 오는데
<Nymph> 왠 고양이가 졸졸 쫓아와요..
<Nymph> 그렇다고 한국처럼 저리가~ 했다가는 지나가는 사람들이 보면 뭐라할까봐
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 어쩌지도 못하고..
<Work^Seony> 고양인데 뭐 어때
<DarkCircle> 그럴땐 머리랑 등을 부드럽게 쓰다듬어주면 돼요
<Work^Seony> 사냥개가 쫓아오는 것도 아니고 ㅋ
<Nymph> 아니 이 녀석이 집까지 쫓아올 기세더라구요..
<DarkCircle> 근데 그 고양이가 다리 사이로 몸을 부비작대면 그날로 ㅋㅋ 끝남 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 진짜 집에서 키워야돼요 ㅇㅇ
<Nymph> 비빔밥 냄새때문인지는 몰라도..
<Nymph> 야옹 거리고..
<DarkCircle> 근데 그렇다고 집에 들여놓는게 평생은 아닌...
<Nymph> 한국이였으면 소시지라도 주지..
<Nymph> 여긴 뭐.. 그런게 있지도 않은데..
<DarkCircle> 소시지 주면 고양이 죽습니다.
<Nymph> 한두번 먹는다고 안죽어요..
<DarkCircle> 소금때문에 신장이 불어서 터져버려요
<Nymph> 고양이 소시지 있으면 좋지만..
<Nymph> 그건 저도 알아요~ ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아 고양이용 소시지 같은거 있긴 하죠 ㅇㅇ
<Nymph> 사료를 줘야죠.. 그래서..
<DarkCircle> 아니면 캔참치 따다가 물에다가 해서 소금기랑 기름기 쫙 빼고 물이랑 같이 주면 ...
<DarkCircle> 그렇게 하면 괜찮긴 하더라구요 'ㅅ'
<Nymph> 그런 정성까지야.. ㅋ
<Nymph> 그냥 깨끗한 물이라도 많이주면 괜찮아요..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 길고양이들은 물 먹을 곳도 마땅치 않으니..
<Nymph> 그냥 시원한 생수만 줘도 OK
<Work^Seony> 여기는 물 마실데 많아 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 바닷물 ㅋㅋㅋ (응?)
<Nymph> 하여간 집 근처 다와갈때 코너돌때에 잽싸게 튀었음요..
<DarkCircle> 아 집에서 나갈려고 보니 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 열차 운행이 .. Fail.
<Nymph> 열차 사고 낫다고 하던데요..
<DarkCircle> 네 대구에서요
<DarkCircle> 70년대 말쯤에나 날법한 추돌사고를 ㄱ-;
<DarkCircle> 근데 다행스럽게 죽은 사람은 없는데
<DarkCircle> 유리창 뽀개고 나가면서 많이들 다쳤다고 그러네요
<Nymph> 두 열차가 같은 철로를 달린건가요?
<DarkCircle> KTX 가 다니는 구간은
<DarkCircle> 역 진입할때 플랫폼 구간이 둘로 쪼개지거든요
<DarkCircle> 일단 한 열차가 들어가면 선로 통제소에서 선로 구간을 조정한 다음에 신호를 내리게 되어 있는데
<DarkCircle> 무궁화호가 그 뒤를 악착같이 따라가다가 박은듯
<Nymph> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 반대편 플랫폼으로 들어가야 되는데 같이 딸려감 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<Nymph> 천재~
<DarkCircle> 근데 이번 열차사고가 어이가 없는게 ...
<Work^Seony> Nymph, 내일 비치 갈 때는 눈치없게 또 앞에 앉지 말고 뒤에 앉아 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 이건 기관차 조종사라면 아주 기초적인건데 ...
<Nymph> 네~
<DarkCircle> 진짜 80년대때나 있을거 같은 일이 ㄱ-;
<Work^Seony> Nymph, 참 그리고 대략 9시 반에서 10시 사이에 출발할거니까 준비 미리 해놓고.
<DarkCircle> 아오 어떻게 서울올라가지 ㅋㅋ
<Nymph> 뒤에서 박은거군요...
<DarkCircle> 네 그쵸 ㅋㅋ
<Nymph> 저녁 9시죠?
<DarkCircle> 오오 비치!
<DarkCircle> 부럽 ..
<Nymph> 밥을 굶어야 하나..
<Nymph> ㅋ
<Work^Seony> Nymph, 아니 아침이지
<Nymph> 헉~
<Work^Seony> 저녁에 해변에 깜깜해서 암 것두 안보여
<Nymph> 그럼 일찍 일어나야겠네요..
<Work^Seony> 뭐 9시 반까지면 9시에 일어나도 되잖아 ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 날이 진짜 덥네요.. 바람도 잘 않 불고..
<Work^Seony> 난 지금 추워서 손시려 죽겠어
<Nymph> 아파치 세팅도 다 되어가고...
<Nymph> owncloud 설치하면 되긋네..
<Work^Seony> 근데 사실 거기가 더울 수밖에 없는게, 2층이잖아
<Work^Seony> 햇빛을 직빵으로 맞으니까 어쩔 수 없지.
<Nymph> 이놈들 아주 그냥 htaccess 에 떡칠을 해놨네...
<Nymph> 세팅값을 죄다 넣어놨구만..
<Work^Seony> 보통 다른 때에는 바람이 많이 불어서 그렇게 안더운데, 요즘 바람도 잘 안불어
<Work^Seony> htaccess 그거 그래도 xe만큼 떡칠은 안했더라고 ㅋㅋ
<Nymph> 근데.. php 관련 설정도 막 바꾸고
<Work^Seony> 요즘 xe 좋아졌다던데, 괜찮을려나
<Nymph> setenv 로 변수 집어 넣고..
<Nymph> 별로 맘에 안듬.. ㅋ
<Nymph> 게다가 서버가 한국에 있으니 터미널에서 글자 타이핑이 느림.. ㅋ
<Work^Seony> Nymph, 이따 8시쯤에 내일 놀러갈거 장보러 갈건데 같이 갈래? 아니면 내가 알아서 사갖구 와서 금액만 알려줄까?
<Nymph> 같이가시죠~
<Nymph> 구경도 하고.. ㅋ
<Nymph> 자주 쏘댕겨야 익숙해짐..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ ㅇㅋ.  돈키호테 라는 일본 마트 갈거야
<Nymph> 오~ 그.. 팔라마 슈퍼 옆이지요?
<Work^Seony> 맞아
<Nymph> ㅇㅋ
<Work^Seony> 나는 몰랐는데, 일본에서 원래 유명한 대형마트라더라고
<Nymph> ㅇㅇ 인터넷 뒤져보니까 그말 나오더라구요..
<Nymph> 일본 마트고 그 옆에 한인 마트 있다고. ㅋ
<Nymph> 그리고 돈키호테 유명하다고.. 일본에서도. ㅋ
<Nymph> 아놔.. php를 재컴파일 해야 하네..
<Nymph> 죽겠네..
<Work^Seony> 퇴근
<Nymph> .
<Seony> 헐 같은 집에서 접속한게 스플릿되네
<nymph> 오늘도 바람이 안부네..
<Seony> 근데 밤이라 별로 덥진 않은거 같다.
<nymph> Seony: 제가 더위를 잘 타나봐여..
<nymph> 디카 밧데리 충전중..
<Seony> 운동하면 체력이 갈수록 늘어야하는데, 갈수록 힘들어져 ㅋㅋ
<nymph> htaccess 에 메모리를 설정하게 해놨네요..
<nymph> 이렇게하면 사용자들이 맘대로 메모리를 설정하게 해줘야하는데..
<JSTaedev> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-09-01
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> Nymph: 나 뭐 질문 하나 있어 ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> Seony: 오~ 네
<Nymph> Seony: 말씀하세요~
<Nymph> 이제야 메시지를 봤네요...
<Seony> 보통 개발하는 컴의 $_SERVER[ 'DOCUMENT_ROOT' ] 하고 실제 서비스 되는 서버의 디렉토리가 다를 경우, 저럴 때는 어떻게 경로를 지정해줘?
<Seony> 예를 들자면,
<Seony> 실제 서비스가 이루어질 곳은 아파치 버츄얼 호스트로 document root를 /home/seowon/webhosting/abc.com 으로 지정해놨는데,
<Seony> 개발하는 컴에서는 그냥 /var/www/abc.com 이거든
<Nymph> 음..
<Nymph> DOCUMENT_ROOT 는 앞에는 상관이 없잖아요..
<Nymph> /var/www , /home/seowon/webhosting
<Seony> 위의 경우에는 경로가 다르게 출력돼
<Nymph> 아.. 코딩 자체에 DOCUMENT_ROOT 를 풀 패스로 가지고 있군요..
<Nymph> ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 몇몇 파일은 그렇게 하고있어
<Nymph> 그럼 까다로운데요...
<Seony> 보통은 그렇게 안해?
<Seony> 그냥 "../" 이렇게?
<Nymph> 그렇게 않하져.. 그렇게 하면 서버환경을 바꾸거나 개발서버에서 서비스 서버에 소스 넣을때에 다 달라지니까..
<Nymph> 웹 서버에서 돌아가면 그냥 / 하면
<Seony> 그럼 그냥 상대경로로 ../../ 이런 식으로 해결하는 거야?
<Nymph> /var/www/abc.com/
<Nymph> 으로 인식을 하니까 그냥 절대경로로 해요..
<Nymph>   /data/uploading
<Nymph> 저리하면
<Nymph> /var/www/abc.com/data/uploading
<Nymph> 이리 되지 않나요?
<Seony> 음... 개발컴 입장에서 루트는 /var/www가 되버리니까, 그러면 곤란한데... 그냥 상대경로로 해야겠다
<Nymph> 아니면 그냥
<Nymph> $_SERVER['DOCUMENT_ROOT']
<Nymph> 이걸 넣어요..
<Nymph> $_SERVER['DOCUMENT_ROOT']/data/uploading
<Nymph> 저리하면 앞에 DOCUMENT_ROOT 가 바뀐다한들 아무런 영향이 없거든요..
<Seony> 개발컴 입장에서는 document_root든 /든 전부 /var/www가 시작점이잖아
<Seony> 근데 현재 개발 중인 사이트는 /var/www/abc.com이 루트가 되어야하니까...
<Seony> 그냥 임시로 $_SERVER[ 'DOCUMENT_ROOT' ] 값을 덮어써야겠따
<Nymph> 웹서버 입장에서 / 는 Document_root 잖아요. 파일시스템상에서 / 가 아니구..
<Nymph> perl 로 리플레이스 해도 될듯한데요..
<Nymph> 스트링 리플레이스. ㅋ
<Seony> 그러니까, 개발컴 입장에서 루트는 /var/www/abc.com이 아니라 /var/www가 되잖아
<Seony> 아니면 그냥 호스트 파일 수정해서 작접하는게 낫겠다
<Nymph> 뭔가 제가 이해를 못한듯하네요.. ^^;;
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 괜찮아.
<Seony> 나도 설명을 알아듣게 못한거 같은데, 그냥 혼자 해결해보는게 나을거 같아
<Nymph> 말로 하는건 어려워요.. ㅋㅋ 컴터가.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Nymph> 눈탱이로 보면서 하면 금방인데. .ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> DOCUMENT_ROOT의 값이 어떻게 나오는지 정확히 보고
<DarkCircle> 저 디렉터리 네임 규칙이 어떤지도 파악해보는게 좋을듯 하네요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 잘 찾아보면 도메인 이름 관련 패키지가 있을듯 ..?
<Seony> document root값은 아파치 버츄얼 호스트에서 세팅한 document root 값이랑 똑같게 나와요
<Seony> 그냥 제가 다른 환경에서 개발하는걸 맞추기가 귀찮아서 그런거죠 ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 인터넷이 불안한지 자주 끊기네요..
<DarkCircle> (- -  )    (    -  -)
<Nymph> 도둑이야!!!
<sungyo> 좋은 주말입니다~~~!!^0^
<sungyo> 12.04 resolv.conf 수정이슈 어떠헤들 해결하시는지 여쭤봐도 될까요?
<sungyo> Seony: are you in morning?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 아침입니다 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 네 안녕하세요.
<sungyo> 좋은 아침이에요^^
<Seony> 늦은 시간까지 안주무시고 계시네요
<sungyo> 오랜만에 작업에 정신이팔렸어요. 최근에 써버도 깔끔이 갈아 엎고 했네요
<sungyo> 12.04에서 네임서버 잡을때 reconlv.conf 대신 어떤거로 해결하세요?
<Seony> 아... 가끔 그럴 때 있죠.  일에 초집중할 수 있게되는 날은 작업을.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony>  /etc/resolvconf/ 라는 디렉토리가 있어요
<Seony> 보통 dhcp가 아닌 경우는 거기다 네임서버를 지정하죠
<sungyo> 네트워크 인터페이스에서 같이 지정해도 상관은 없는건가요?
<Seony> 네. 그래도 상관없죠
<sungyo> recolv.conf에 넣었다가 막 사라져서 처음에 놀랬어요. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 대신, 네임서버가 바뀌면 네트워크를 재시작해줘야한다는 귀찮음이 좀 있죠
<sungyo> github를 공유해서 사용할 수도 있나요?
<Seony> 네임서버 설정을요?
<sungyo> 아. 아니요. 이건 다른 질문이에요.
<Seony> 아...
<Seony> 그러려고 나온게 git이잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 컨텐츠 생산하는걸 다른 회원님들이 공유하고 싶어하시더라구요.
<Seony> 당연하죠.  서로 공유하고 코드도 개선시키고, 어떤 점이 달라졌는지 비교도 가능하구요
<sungyo> 저말고 다른 분들께서도 생산하시는걸 한곳에 몰아버리면 어떨까 싶어서요. 그러면 패스워드를 같이 공유해야하는건가요? 아님...브런치로 해결하나요?
<Seony> 패스워드는 아니구요, 보통 commit 할 수 있는 권한을 다른 분들에게 드리고,
<Seony> 그 분들이 코드를 수정해서 커밋을 하면, 프로젝트 마스터가 코드를 비교하고 통합하는 식이에요
<sungyo> 황용해봐야겠네요.
<Seony> 근데 git이라는 프로그램 자체를 배우기가 처음에는 좀 어려울 수도 있으니, 다른 분들도 연습을 많이 해보셔야할 거에요
<Seony> 프로그래밍 소스코드가 아니라 그냥 단순한 문서 자료라면 차라리 드랍박스 같은게 낫구요
<sungyo> 네 ㅡ,.ㅡa 그건 쫌...
<sungyo> 음. 차라리 드랍을 생각해봐야겠네요.
<sungyo> 코드 비교하고 통합하는건 git이 좋긴 할거 같아요.
<Seony> 네.  각자 용도가 있는 거니깐요
<sungyo> 아니면 드랍상에서 회원님들 폴더를 개별로 공유시키고 그걸 깃으로 올려서 반영해볼까요?
<Seony> git은 텍스트파일을 비교/통합 하는 곳이기 때문에, 소스코드나 텍스트 파일이 아니면 아마 안될 거에요
<sungyo> xml이거든요.
<Seony> 아... 그러면 git도 괜찮겠네요
<sungyo> 아.. xml인데, 깃상에서 내용 인식은 안되나봐요.
<Seony> 그러면, github에서 xml파일은 지원 안해주나보네요
<sungyo> txt도 열리는데 로케일이 안맞는건지는 모르겠어요.
<sungyo> 확장자때문에 그럴까요?
<sungyo> 뭐 다른 방법을 찾아보죠..ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 리눅스 gui 어플리케이션들은 빌드시 gui 명령어들을 빼놓는것도 참 중요한거 같아요. ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 혹시 HTML5 기반의 프리젠테이션 툴 써보셨나요?
<Seony> 아뇨.  프리젠테이션 툴은 전혀 쓸 일이 없어서요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> ST3는 어떠세요?
<Seony> 안써봤어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 사실 요즘은 터미널 외에는 쓰는게 없어서요
<ahoops__> 안녕하세요.
<sungyo> 업무 분위기는 어떠세요?
<Seony> 분위기는 좋아요 ㅎㅎ 좀 개인적이기도 하고..
<sungyo> 아 좋네요~ㅠㅜ
<Seony> 전부 설명하긴 얘기가 길지만, 암튼 무지 편합니다 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 요즘 '효율적 업무환경'에 관심이 가지더라구요.
<sungyo> 슬슬 교대 해야 할거 같습니다. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 입질도 오고, 새나라의 어른이는 일찍(?) 자주는게 좋은거 같아요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 얼른 주무세요
<sungyo> 네 그럼 수고하세요~~~^^
#ubuntu-ko 2014-08-25
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<monos> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 굿모닝~~
<razGon_web> 굳모닝요!
<Heavensbus> 좋은아침입니다~
<samahui> 출장가고 있습니다
<samahui> gobi칩으로 인터넷 잡았는데 잘되는군요
<samahui> irc에 계신 모든분들 즐거운 하루, 유쾌한 월요일 되세요~ Seony님은 즐거운 일요일 보내시고요.
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 위키 가입이 안되네요...
<monos> 저두 할줄 몰라요
<monos> 우분투 포럼에 올라왔던데 하는방법을 모르겠어요
<monos> PotatoGim,  님 혹시 vlc로 네트워크로 외국 자막있는 영상보면 자막이 안나오는데요
<monos> PotatoGim,  어떻게 하면 자막나오는지 아세요? 아무리 검색해도 답을 못찾겠어요
<PotatoGim> 스트리밍으로 보는데 자막이 안나온다는 말씀이신가요?
<monos> PotatoGim, 네
<monos> PotatoGim, 님 리눅스컴을 나스에 있는 파일을 vlc로 플레이어 하는데 자막이 안나와요
<monos> 안드로이드 mx플레이어로는 자막이 잘나와요
<monos> 윈도우 컴퓨터 다음팟플레이어로 자막이 잘나와요
<monos> 그런데 리눅스 컴퓨터 vlc는 자막이 안나와요
<PotatoGim> 리눅스에서 NAS에 있는 동영상 파일을 VLC로 재생하니까 안나온다는 말씀이신거죠?
<monos> PotatoGim, 네
<monos> PotatoGim, 자막이 안나와서 리눅스에서 해외 드라마를 못보겠어요
<PotatoGim> 다른 플레이어로도 재생해보셨나요?
<monos> xmbc로는 나와요
<monos> 그런데 xmbc는 자기가 원하는 크기로 조정도 못하고
<monos> 윈도우에서 다른일도 못해요
<monos> xmbc
<monos> 나스에 있는 파일을 리눅스로 복사해서 vlc로 보면 자막이 잘나와요
<monos> 그런데 나스에서 바로 재생하면 자막이 안나와요
<PotatoGim> mplayer나 smplayer를 써보시면 어떨까요?
<monos> smplayer는 실행하면 재생이 아예 안되고
<monos> 플레이어만 떠 있어요
<PotatoGim> 플레이어 재생목록은 확인해보셨나요?
<monos> sm플레이어가
<monos> 삼바에서는 실행이 안되는데요
<monos> 네트워크
<monos> 리눅스에 복사 해오면 실행이 잘되요
<PotatoGim> 한번 mplayer2를 설치하셔서 사용해보세요~
<monos> root@ubuntu:~# apt-get install mplayer2
<monos> 패키지 목록을 읽는 중입니다... 완료
<monos> 의존성 트리를 만드는 중입니다
<monos> 상태 정보를 읽는 중입니다... 완료
<monos> mplayer2 패키지는 이미 최신 버전입니다.
<monos> mplayer2 패키지 수동설치로 지정합니다.
<monos> 다음 패키지가 자동으로 설치되었지만 더 이상 필요하지 않습니다:
<monos>   chromium-bsu-data fonts-uralic libalut0 libglc0 libglewmx1.10 libopenal-data
<monos>   libopenal1 libportaudio2 libqt4-dbus libqt4-opengl qdbus qtchooser
<monos> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<monos> 0개 업그레이드, 0개 새로 설치, 0개 제거 및 0개 업그레이드 안 함.
<monos> 깔려 있는데
<monos> 안나오네요
<PotatoGim> 깔려있는데 안나온다면 어떻게 안나온다는 말씀이시죠?
<PotatoGim> 영상이 재생이 안되는가요? 아니면 mplayer2 자체가 안뜬다는 건가요?
<monos> root@ubuntu:~# mplayer
<monos> MPlayer2 2.0-701-gd4c5b7f-2ubuntu2 (C) 2000-2012 MPlayer Team
<monos> Usage:   mplayer [options] [url|path/]filename
<PotatoGim> 흠..
<PotatoGim> VLC로 Samba 공유로 접근해서 자막있는 동영상을 재생해보니 정상적으로 되는 것으로 보아서는 일반적인 문제는 아닌 것 같네요.
<PotatoGim> 혹 변경하신 설정이 있나요?
<Markers> 안녕하세요.
<monos> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 파티원 모집 끝났나요?
<Markers> 저 혹시 url 요청시 프록시 서버가 그 url 판단하고 담당 서버로 요청 가게끔되어있는 구조로 되어있을 때 해당 url을 담당서버로 요청 제대로 가는지 확인할려면 프록시 서버에서 어떤걸 확인해야되나요 ‘ㅅ'?;
<autowiz> 좋은 하루들 되세요~~
<monos> samahui: 님 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<monos> samahui: 님 vlc플레이어가 자막이 안나와요
<monos> samahui: 윈도우 vlc플레이어서는 ㅁㅁㅁㅁ로 출력되고 리눅스 vlc에서는 아예 출력을 안합니다.
<samahui> 자막 설정에서 인코딩 과 폰트 설정 해줘야죠
<samahui> 자막 설정에서 기본 인코딩을 한국어(EUC-KR/CP949)로 선택해주고 글꼴을 나눔고딕이나 그밖에 한글지원되는 글꼴로 선택해주세요
<monos> cp949
<monos> 해주었아ㅓ여
<samahui> EUC-KR
<monos> ㄱ글꼴도 해주었어요
<monos> 네트워크 삼바로 접속해서 하면자막이 안나와요
<monos> 로컬에 복사해서 넣으면 한글자막이 출력이 잘되요
<monos> Seony: 님 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<monos> Seony: 님 혹시 vlc 플레이어 네트워크 삼바로 접속해서 플레이어 하면 자막이 안나오는데 혹시 해결법 아시나요?
<monos> 웹에 나오는거 다 해봤는데 안되요
<Seony> 자막을 별도로 불러와도 안나와요?
<monos> 자막을 별도로 불러 올수도 있어요?
<Seony> 네
<monos> 파일이름이랑 자막파일이름 똑같이 해서 사용하고 있는데 안나와요
<Seony> vlc 메뉴에 보시면 자막 읽기라는 항목이 있을 거에요..
<monos> 그래서 윈도우에서 vlc깔아서 윈도우용으로도 해봤는데 윈도우에서는 ㅁㅁㅁㅁㅁ
<monos> 이렇게 나와요
<Seony> 그건 폰트 때문에 그럴 거에요
<Seony> vlc에 기본으로 지정된 폰트가 영문 폰트거든요..
<monos> cp949/EUC-KR로 바꾸고
<monos> 나눔폰트 한글로 바꾸어도 안되요
<monos> 바탕체로 바꾸면 된다고 해서 바탕체로 바꾸었는데도 안되요
<Seony> 윈도우는 없어서 잘 모르겠어요.  우분투에서는 vlc를 몇달 써봤는데, 별 문제 없었어요
<samahui> 저도 그런 문제는 없었는데요
<samahui> 보통 폰트 문제예요
<samahui> 굴림체 말고 바탕체말고 그밖에 글씨체를 선택해보세요
<samahui> 설정 바꿀때마다 VLC다시 실행시키고요
<samahui> 로컬상에서 잘보인다는건 서버에서 스트라밍해주는 영상만 자막이 깨진다는건가요?
<monos> samahui: 님 자막만 로컬로 받아서 영상은 삼바로 돌리고 자막을 로컬에 있는걸로 추가하니 잘 되네요
<monos> 이건좀 많이 불편한데
<monos> 왜 삼바에 있는 smi 파일이 안나오는지 모르겠네요
<monos> 삼바에 있는 smi을 따로 추가할려니 vlc에서 못잡아 주어서 로컬로 복사함
<samahui> 간혹 서버구성할때 한글로 구성해놓으셨으면 간혹 외부에서 경로 깨져보이면서 안되는경우도 있어요
<samahui> 아무튼 전 일보러 나시 나갑니다
<samahui> 즐거운 월요일들 되세요
<samahui> 나중에 서울 올라가서 뵈요
<Seony> 수고하세요
<samahui> 넵
<DarkCircle> 'ᄉ' ...
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Seony> VMware Professional에 있는 리눅스 코어 공유기능 좋네요
<Seony> 가상머신 망가졌다고 매번 재설치 할 필요도 없고..
<PotatoGim> Seony: 위키 가입을 하니까 확인 이메일이 안날아오는데 어떻게 하면 될까요?
<Seony> mwiki.ubuntu.or.kr이요?
<PotatoGim> 아뇨, 도쿠위키입니다.
<Seony> 그 도쿠위키는 더 이상 안써요.
<Seony> 이제는 mwiki로 이전했어요
<PotatoGim> 그랬었군요; 알겠습니다~
<Seony> PotatoGim: 혹시 페북 하세요?
<PotatoGim> 아.. 아뇨, 안합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 음... 페북 우분투 커뮤니티가 있어서, 거기다 컨택터 공지를 하는 참이었거든요
<Seony> 저희 유저모임 사이트에는 회원가입 하셨구요?
<PotatoGim> 런치패드 말씀하시는건가요? 아니면 다른..?
<Seony> ubuntu-kr.org에요
<PotatoGim> 네, 거기에는 가입되어있습니다.
<Seony> ubuntu.or.kr도 똑같은데요, or.kr이 웹브라우저 캐쉬 문제 때문에 ubuntu-kr.org를 쓰셔야할 거에요.
<Seony> 저게 지금 도메인 문제가 걸려있어서, 예전 컨택터한테 일을 좀 시켰는데 아직 처리가 안되고 있어요
<Seony> 도메인 주소 한 번 바꾸는데 절차가 너무 복잡해서, 이걸 저희쪽 DNS로 바꿀려고 몇년 동안 시도하는데, 담당하실 컨택터가 없어서 힘들어요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 아하... 지금은 다른 DNS로 등록되어 있나보네요.
<Seony> 캐노니컬에서 제공하는 DNS를 쓰고있어요
<Seony> ubuntu-??.org는 전부 캐노니컬이 소유하고 있거든요
<razGon_web> Seony: 결국 맥북은 제가 소유하는 방향으로 되었습니다.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 마눌님 맥북 별필요없어지게 되었죠.
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 전 맥북에어 대신 인민에어 사서 맥을 까는걸로 ..되었는데..ㅠ
<Seony> 헐...
<Seony> 그럼 결국 쓰지않을 물건을 구매하신거네요...
<Seony> razGon_web: 그나저나, 맥북 쓰시는건 맘에 드세요?
<razGon_web> 예 맘에듭니다. 단, 프로로 삿으면 하는 마음이...ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 아직 환불/교환 기간 아니에요?
<Seony> Jung-Kyu: 안녕하세요
<Jung-Kyu> 네, 반갑습니다 ^^
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Jung-Kyu> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 우분투 로코팀 대화기록은 http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ 에서 보실 수 있어요
<myobot> [링크 제목] Index of /
<Seony> 사실 구글에서도 검색이 되는 곳이라서 비밀스러운 링크는 아닌데요,
<Seony> 그렇다고 저희 기록이 모두 보이는 곳을 대놓고 페북에 적긴 좀 그래서요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> Seony: 님 루분투 에서 vlc해도 자막이 안나오는데요 이걸 자막추가하기로 추가하면 자막이 나와요
<monos> Seony: VLC에서 자막추가 하기 안해도 바로 자막 나오게는 못해요?>
<Seony> monos: 아마 제 생각엔, 삼바로 되어있는 링크를 제대로 열지못해서 그런게 아닐까 싶어요.  공백문자나 특수문자 문제도 있고하니...
<monos> 한글 폴더라서 영어폴더로 바꾸고 영어제목으로 다 바꾸었는데도 추가 하기 안하면 자막이 바로 안나오네요
<monos> 그런데 그놈 M플레이어는 바로 자막나와주네요
<drake_kr> 음 난 토템에서 자막 잘 나오던데..
<monos> 저두요
<Seony> drake_kr: 계셨네요.  할 얘기 하나 있어요
<monos> 그놈 -MPlayer에서 자막이 잘나오네요
<drake_kr> Seony: 말씀하세요
<Jung-Kyu> 포럼 댓글에 Jason_Jang 님이 알려주신 글들 목록이 아주 많더군요
<razGon_web> Seony: 환불이 언제까지 가능한지요?
<Seony> Jung-Kyu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KoreanTeam/Operators
<myobot> [링크 제목] KoreanTeam/Operators - Ubuntu Wiki
<Seony> razGon_web: 아마 2주인가 그럴껄요
<razGon_web> 헉!!
<Seony> 애플코리아 정책이 워낙 거지같으니...
<razGon_web> 받은지 2주죠?!
<Seony> 그럴 거에요
<Seony> drake_kr: 쿼리로 보냈습니다
<razGon_web> 13일날 받았으니 내일까지는 되겠군요!!
<razGon_web> 단순변심도 가능한지요?
<razGon_web> 그거에서 프로로 변경해도 되죠?
<bluedusk> razGon_web, 애플 코리아 홈페이지에서 산거면
<bluedusk> 가능할꺼에요
<Seony> 환불보다, 프로변경이면 더 쉽게 가능하지 않나 싶네요
<razGon_web> 오오오`~~~~~~
<bluedusk> 기간 한달로 본거 같기도 한데
<razGon_web> 옙!!
<razGon_web> 그러면 고고싱!
<Seony> 샀는데, 기능이 부족해서 프로로 바꾸고 싶다 하면 잘 해줄 거에요
<razGon_web> 일단 물어봐야죠.ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 미국에서면 애플스토어 고객서비스 완전 짱인데...
<Seony> 미국은, 왜 환불하냐고 묻지도 않거든요
<monos> 우리나라 애플 서비스 별로라고들 하던데 미국은 짱 좋은가보네요
<bluedusk> http://store.apple.com/kr/help/returns_refund
<myobot> [링크 제목] 반품 및 환불 - Apple Store (한국)
<bluedusk> 최대 30일이네요
<monos> 우리나라 MS서비스가 진짜 좋았는데 그냥 환불하면 환불해주고 교환하면 바로 교환해주고 AS기간에 보내면 새제품 보내주고
<Seony> 덕분에 온 나라가 MS의 노예가 됐죠
<monos> 그러게요 액티브 X만 없어져도 리눅스 쓸만할텐데요
<razGon_web> 오호~~~~
<monos> 우리나라 최고 검색엔진 네이버에서도 액티브X써서 자료를 받기 힘드니
<razGon_web> 프로로변경하렵니다.!!
<razGon_web> 환불후 프로 변경.
<bluedusk> 오오오오오ㅗ
<monos> 이번에 mezzo인가 리눅스용 데스크탑이 새로 나왔던데 한글이 안되어서 써 볼려고해도 못써보고 있어요
<monos> 설치는 해봤는데 한글때문에 불편해서 삭제 했어요
<Seony> monos, 일단 GNOME이나 KDE 기반으로 된 배포판을 써보세요...
<monos> http://symphonyos.com/
<myobot> [링크 제목] symphonyOS
<monos> 그놈이 제일 데스크탑에서 사용하기 좋타고들 하긴하는데요 제가 그놈이나 케디이 설치하면 컴퓨터가 완전 느려져요
<Jung-Kyu> elementary OS 이용해 보셨나요?
<Seony> 그거 elementary os가 좋다고 하더라구요
<Jung-Kyu> 예, 참 좋아요
<bluedusk> Seony, 파일 관리자는 참 ..-_-;
<Seony> 파일관리자는 왜요?
<bluedusk> pantheon 파일관리자가 osx 처럼 따라해놓긴 했는데
<Seony> osx 파일관리자는 사실 엉망인데... ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> samba쪽 붙일때 자주 죽거나
<bluedusk> 파일 카피 할때 죽거나.;
<monos> 저는 리눅스용 pcmanfm 이란 파일 관리자 사용중이에요
<monos> 노틸러스도 써봤어요
<Seony> 노틸러스가 현재 우분투 기본 관리자 아니에요?
<monos> 네 맞아요
<drake_kr> 저는 tom이 만든 탐새끼 써요
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 파티원 모집 끝났나요?
<drake_kr> 왜 저한테 물으세요
<bluedusk> 파티장이 drake_kr 님 아니셨나요?
<drake_kr> 파티장은 안명휘군이요
<bluedusk> 아 저런 모르는 분이네요ㅠ
<razGon_web> Seony: 환불하면 됩니다.ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 맥 유저의 길을 거부하시는군요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 아니요.
<razGon_web> 그리고 맥북프로를 사야죠.ㅋ
<Seony> 아~
<razGon_web> 레티나버전은 되야..ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 오오 맥북프로
<razGon_web> 실은 포트가 너무 없어서요.
<Seony> 이젠 맥프레 맥프레 하시겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 조금은 무겁더라도 500그람정도야 뭐...ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 맥북프로도 2개 밖에 없지않아요?
<razGon_web> 아니 200그람이군요.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 256짜리요.
<razGon_web> 13인치짜리 256SSD
<drake_kr> 아직 8테라짜리 SSD는 비싸네요
<Seony> ssd가 8테라짜리가 있어요?
<drake_kr> 네 오싸지(ocz)에서 나온거
<razGon_web> drake_kr: 하잉요
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 나쁜 드레이크님....ㅠㅠ
<monos__> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 싼디스크도 4테라 나왔네요
<razGon_web> 나에게 마제스터치 에어를 보여주시고..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 마눌님은 맥북을 원하는 상태이니. 결국은 거기에 대한 대처를 해드려야죠.
<razGon_web> 프로로..ㅋ
<Seony> 맥북 안쓰신다고 하지 않으셨어요?
<razGon_web> 사실적으로 못쓰게 되었는데. 쓰기는 해야 해요.
<razGon_web> 실은 아무노트북이면 다 됩니다.
<drake_kr> 넷북 부팅 기다리시는 분들 솔직히 좀 존경됨요
<razGon_web> drake_kr: 기계식 키보드를 블루투스에서 쓰면 문제가 있을까요?
<drake_kr> 별문제없을걸요
<razGon_web> 아웅... 무지 갈등때리고 잇어요.ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 키보드는 유선이죠
<Seony> 어떤 상황에서도 키보드만큼은 죽으면 안되기 때문이죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 요즘 블루투스 키보드 괜찮더라구요
<razGon_web> 레오폴드 FCC660?
<drake_kr> ps3 패드도 블루투스
<drake_kr> 전 정전압 방식은 별루...
<drake_kr> 저 빼고는 거진 다들 좋아하시는것 같더라구요
<GarlicChicken> 졸렸 -ㅅ-
<GarlicChicken> ...
<drake_kr> 제게 hhk2pro를 선물해주신다면 팔아서 돈할겁니다...
<Seony> 정전압은 안써봤어요..
<Seony> 근데 청축 좀 쳐봤는데 재밌더라구요
<bluedusk> 제게 여자를 소개시켜주신다면
<GarlicChicken>  팔지말고 걍 저 주세요 'ㅅ'/
<GarlicChicken> (없어서 못씀?!)
<GarlicChicken> 청축에 맛들이면 갈축치다 손 썩으실듯
<drake_kr> 이미 흑축 사용중이니..
<drake_kr> 백축 좋죠 백축
<GarlicChicken> <bluedusk> 제게 여자를 소개시켜주신다면
<GarlicChicken> <GarlicChicken>  팔지말고 걍 저 주세요 'ㅅ'/ ... (뭔가 웃긴 대화가 됐다 (먼산))
<Seony> 갈축은 어때요?
<Seony> 아... 근데 다른 키보드에 관심갖기엔 이미 기계식이 2대나...
<drake_kr> 아직
<bluedusk> GarlicChicken, 여자따위..-_-;
<drake_kr> 직접 조립해 쓰시진 않잖아요
<GarlicChicken> 키보드는 ...
<GarlicChicken> http://pckeyboard.com/page/UKBD/UB4ZPHA
<myobot> [링크 제목] Unicomp, Inc. Spacesaver M Black Buckling Spring USB
<GarlicChicken> 이런걸 써야 제맛이긴 한데 ..
<GarlicChicken> 눌렀다 뗄때 철컹! 하는 소리가 나느 ... .ㄴ..
<drake_kr> 진희네 회사에
<drake_kr> 키보드 붐이..
<GarlicChicken> 키보드 부품이 있다고 들었긴 한데 잘못 주문을 해서 무용지물이라고 (...)
<drake_kr> 왜냐하면 금마가 커스텀 키보드를 쓰거든요
<GarlicChicken> 조전무가 전에 은근슬쩍 귀띔 ..
<Seony> 헐 4.8파운드
<Seony> 뭔 키보드가 여자들 드는 아령 무게 2배...
<GarlicChicken> 묵직해요 'ㅅ'
<drake_kr> 키보드를 지르기 위해서는 백팩이 필요해요\
<GarlicChicken> 무게감이 있어서 키보드가 흔들리지가 않음 ㅋ_ㅋ
<GarlicChicken> 단 저 키보드 청축보다 더 시끄럽다는게 단점.
<drake_kr> 그게 왜 단점이야
<Seony> 키 하나 칠 때마다 mmorpg에서 마법 쓰는 듯 하겠네요
<GarlicChicken> 청축은 경쾌하면서 깔끔한데
<GarlicChicken> 저건 스프링이 철판 치는 소리까지 같이 나거든요
<Seony> 키 누를 때마다 효과음 나게 하는 키보드 나오면 재밌겠네요
<drake_kr> 오
<drake_kr> 퀘스트 플래그 세우셨네요
<drake_kr> 피아노 샘플링해서
<drake_kr> asdf가 도레미파
<Seony> v 키 누르면 "비전력이 모자라" ㅋㅋ
<GarlicChicken> VSTi 넣는 플래시 메모리 넣어놓고
<drake_kr> GarlicChicken 관심있으면 한번 해볼래?
<GarlicChicken> 음원셋 넣고 두들기면 총소리도 나오고 포쏘는 ...
 * GarlicChicken 반동!
<drake_kr> 난 누가 '언제 한번 밥한끼 먹죠'하면 쳐들어가는거 알지?
 * GarlicChicken 빨깅이!
<GarlicChicken> 수유동에서 중국집 무한리필 /?ㅅ?/
<drake_kr> 수유동 중국집 무한리필집에 납이랑 인두 들고가서 자리잡겠다고?
<GarlicChicken> 으앜
<GarlicChicken> 인두밖에 없어요
<GarlicChicken> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 내가 납 가져갈때까지 인두 뎁혀놓겠다 이거구나
<drake_kr> 좋네
<razGon_web> 무선마우스 추천해주세요. 블투 혹은 2.4G
<drake_kr> 애플마우스요
<GarlicChicken> 예전에 한참 멘붕시켰던 키보드가 있는데
<GarlicChicken> http://www.legitreviews.com/future-look-the-optimus-organic-led-keyboard_247
<myobot> [링크 제목] Future Look: The Optimus Organic LED keyboard - Legit ReviewsThe Optimus OLED Keyboard Will Change Keyboards Forever
<GarlicChicken> 제 기억으론 저거 1000달러 넘습 (...)
<razGon_web> 컴퓨터는
<razGon_web> 컴퓨터는 윈도우입니다.
<Seony> 헐... 키에 스크린이 달렸네요
<GarlicChicken> http://www.artlebedev.com/everything/optimus/maximus/
<myobot> [링크 제목] Optimus Maximus keyboard
<Seony> 2005년도에 올라온 글인데 지금 봐도 미래적인... ㅎㅎ
<GarlicChicken> 한정판이었고 ... 제조단가가 엄청 높아서 ... ,ㅡ.ㅡ;
<GarlicChicken> 보시다시피 "맥용" 툴이 있...
<drake_kr> GarlicChicken: 저거 만들자는거지?
<GarlicChicken> 아뇽 'ㅅ'
<drake_kr> 수유동 짱개집에 인두들고 언제 감?
<GarlicChicken> 부품 들고 오시게욬 ?ㅅ?
<razGon_web> 환불할때 개인 자료는 삭제하고 보내야 겠죠?
<razGon_web> 공초화가 있나요?
<monos> Seony, 님 저번에 arm 기다리고 있다는거 그거 이름이 뭐였죠?
<Seony> 걍 삭제하세요.  ssd는 한 번 삭제되면 복구 못해요
<Seony> monos: 제가 기다리는건 x86 플랫폼으로 나오는 거에요... 미노우 보드라고...
<monos> Seony, 미니 PC 미노우 보드 그거 출시 되면 10만원 미만으로 살수 있는거에요?
<Seony> 한국 가격으로 10만원은 안될 거 같은데요
<Seony> 미국 출시가격이 $99, $129거든요
<Seony> 아쉽게도 윈도우 설치는 안된다네요
<drake_kr> Seony: 그럼 한국 가격으로 20만원과 30만원짜리로 나오겠네요
<razGon_web> drake_kr: 정답.ㅋ
<Seony> 음... 그래도 그게 인텔에서 만드는 거라고 하는거 같던데, 많이는 차이 안나겠죠...
<drake_kr> $199짜리 크롬북이 한국에서는 45만원쯤 하니까..
<GarlicChicken> 그리고 꽤 얼마전엔가 어떤 분이 랜카드로 부팅하는거 질문하셨던분이 있었던거 같은데
<GarlicChicken> 아마 monos님이 아니었던가 싶 ...
<GarlicChicken> monos / http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Diskless_nodes/ko
<myobot> [링크 제목] 무(無)디스크 노드 - Gentoo Wiki
<Seony> 저거 tftp+pxe 하려면 머리 아프실텐데 ㅎㅎ
<GarlicChicken> 우분투에선 그나마 젠투보단 쉬울거예요 ㅎㅎ
<GarlicChicken> MAC 주소 잘 찾아서 IP 주소 수동으로 직접 넣어주고 바인딩해서 켤때마다 지가 물게 하면 ㅋㅋ
<GarlicChicken> tftp+DHCP(bootp)+pxe
<GarlicChicken> 이게 보통 정석.
<drake_kr> 뭐야 무서워
<GarlicChicken> 임베디드보드할때 저런식으로 보통 쓰니까 ..
<GarlicChicken> 이번에 그놈이랑 xfce 릴리즈 예정이라 번역 조금 손 보다가 안되겠다 싶어서 저걸 잠깐 손을 댔는데 내용 괜찮더군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 옷!!!! 무디스크 노드?!!
<razGon_web> 대단...
<LinDol> Heavensbus, hi
<drake_kr> 디지털시계, 키보드, 전광판, 유전원 USB세트, 외장배터리, 조이스틱, mp3플레이어, 묵찌빠게임기 같은 비슷한거 또 뭐 있을까요?
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Jung-Kyu> 안녕하세요
<monos> Jung-Kyu, 님 혹시 리눅스에서 크롬 쓰세요?
<Jung-Kyu> 네
<monos> 크롬에서 한글칠때 스페이스 누르면 이상하게 되요
<monos> 한글 치면 "한 글" 이렇게 되요
<monos> 한글 치고 스페이스 치면 "한 글" 이렇게 출력
<Jung-Kyu> 네, 맞아요, 우분투 14.04 바탕에서 ibus,nabi 에서 그런 증상이 나타나고 있습니다.
<monos> 이거 어떻게 고쳐요
<monos> 증상들은 검색해서 많이 봤는데 해결법은 못찾겠어요
<Jung-Kyu> uim 이나, fcitx 로는 이런 증상이 안나더군요
<Jung-Kyu> 하지만 fcitx가 메뉴에서 느린 경향이 있어서 uim을 더 추천해 드려봅니다.
<monos> apt-get install uim만 설치 하면 되나요?
<Jung-Kyu> 위의 문제는 ibus 의 Qt5 와 관련되 버그인데요, 이제 노질이 시작되는 단계네요
<Jung-Kyu> apt-get install uim uim-byeoru 해보세요
<Jung-Kyu> 버그 해결 단계는 지금 여기까지 와있네요. http://code.google.com/p/ibus/issues/detail?id=1726
<myobot> [링크 제목] Issue 1726 - ibus - ibus-hangul <Space> and <Enter> keys problems on Qt5 applications - IBus - Intelligent Input Bus - Google Project Hosting
<monos> Jung-Kyu, 님 이거 봐도 어떻게 하는지 모르겠어요
<monos> uim 다 설치 했는데 로그 아웃하고 다시 오면 패널에 뜨죠?
<Jung-Kyu> 네
<Jung-Kyu> 이 글 참고해보세요 http://kjvvv.kr/4271
<myobot> [링크 제목] 리눅스 민트 UIM 입력기 사용하기 - 리눅스 포럼
<bluedusk> 전 퇴근해야겠네요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 다들 내일 뵈요~
<monos> 잘가세요
<Jung-Kyu> 안녕히 가세요
<kth> Jung-Kyu : 님 크롬쓰지 말구... 파이어폭스 쓰시면 해결되요... 리소스도 파폭이 더 적게 먹음..
<Jung-Kyu> 둘다 씁니다.
<monos> kth 네 맞아요 파폭 쓰는데요 문제는 크롬에서 확장프로그램들 있자나요 그거 때문에 크롬 어쩔수 없이 써야 할때 난감합니다.
<kth> 네....
<monos> 크롬확장프로그램들이 파폭에 모두 되었으면 좋겠어요
<kth> 아이버스랑, 나비 크롬에서 공식적인 버그라....
<kth> 전 파폭으로 옴겨탓거든요
<kth> 크롬이 가장좋았던게... 번역문제였는데.. 그것도 플러그인으로 해결함.. ㅋ
<Jung-Kyu> @monos 혹시 uim으로도 해결이 안되시면 크롬 34 버전을 이용해보세요,
<Jung-Kyu> irc는 @ 이 안되는군요
<monos> 크롬 홈페이지가서 받아서 설치 했는데요
<monos> 이걸 버전별로 어디 가면 찾을수 있나요?
<Jung-Kyu> 오른쪽 끝의 설정 (상병 계급장) 에 보시면 크롬 정보보기가 나옵니다.
<monos> 다른데서는 문제 없이 아주 잘 되는거 보니 크롬 버전 바꾸면 해결 될거 같기도 하네요
<Jung-Kyu> 34는 문제 없이 됩니다.
<monos> 네 깔고 싶어요
<Jung-Kyu> 이 문제는 35 버전부터 나타나는 증상입니다. Unity는 문제 없구요
<Jung-Kyu> 구글 크롬 34 버전
<Jung-Kyu> 1)i386
<Jung-Kyu> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/54450962/google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb
<Jung-Kyu> 2)amd64
<Jung-Kyu> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/54450962/google-chrome-stable_34.0.1847.137-1_amd64.deb
<myobot> [링크 형식] application/x-debian-package
<myobot> [링크 형식] application/x-debian-package
<monos> Jung-Kyu, 님 https://code.google.com/p/chromium/ 여기가 아닌가요?
<myobot> [링크 제목] chromium - An open-source project to help move the web forward. - Google Project Hosting
<monos> 크롬 홈피에 최신 버전 말고 모두 보고 싶은데 못찾겠네요
<Jung-Kyu> 크로미움 쓰세요?
<Jung-Kyu> 구글 크롬 이신줄 알았습니다.
<monos> 버전 36.0.1985.143
<monos> 속도와 편리함에 안정성을 더한 웹 브라우저
<monos> 크롬인데요?
<monos> 아니네 크로미움이네요
<Jung-Kyu> 크로미움은 찾아 봐야겠네요
<monos> Chrome
<monos> Copyright 2014 Google Inc. All rights reserved.
<monos> Chrome은 Chromium 오픈소스 프로젝트를 비롯한 여러 오픈소스 소프트웨어에 기초해 만들어진 브라우저입니다.
<monos> Chrome 서비스 약관
<monos> 이게 크롬 맞는데요
<monos> 정보 보니 Chrome 이라고 나오네요
<Jung-Kyu> 구글 홈페이지에서 다운 받으셨나요?
<monos> 네
<monos> 구글 홈페이지에서 크롬 해서 찾아서
<monos> deb파일로 dpkg -i 로 설치 했어요
<Jung-Kyu> 그러시면 구글 크롬이군요 그러시면 제가 위에 올린 링크에서 다운받으세요
<monos> 네 받고 있는데요 여기 링크 말고
<monos> 버전별로 다 나오는 사이트 있죠?
<Jung-Kyu> 네
<monos> 거기서 어떤 버전들이 있는지 보고 싶어요
<monos> 개발자 버전 베타버전 정식 버전
<monos> 이런거 다 보고 싶네요
<Jung-Kyu> 네 그러시면 이렇게 해보세요
<Jung-Kyu> 1) Beta 는 apt-get install google-chrome-beta
<Jung-Kyu> 2) Unstable 은 apt-get install google-chrome-unstable
<kth> 굳이 크롬을 고집 하시는 이유가.... ㅡㅡ;;
<monos> 그러게요
<kth> 혹시....
<monos> 확장프로그램 때문에
<kth> 단축키에 아시는분 계신가요...
<kth> 제가 오늘 하루종일 구글링을 했는데 못찾아서 그런데...
<Jung-Kyu> 어떤 단축키를 말씀하시나요
<monos> Jung-Kyu, 님 감사해요 잘되네요
<monos> 드디어 해결
<monos> 34버전을 따로 보관해두어야 되겠네요
<Jung-Kyu> 네 ^^ 축하드려요^^
<kth> ^^
<kth> 혹시 super key(windows key) + a~z 를 단축키를 지정하려구 하는데..
<kth> 이거 관련해서 보려면 어떤걸 봐야하는지...
<Jung-Kyu> Unity 이신가요?
<Jung-Kyu> 설정 - 키보드 - 사용자 지정이 있습니다. 그곳에서 기능 혹은 어플별로 추가해보세요.
<kth> Jung-Kyu : 그걸 해봤는데 안되서요...
<Jung-Kyu> 그러시면 이곳에 다른 분들이 이후에라도 보고 도와주실 수 있게, 어떤 단축키를 설정하고자 하시는지를 알려주시겠어요?
<Jung-Kyu> 포럼에 질문을 올려보시는것은 어떨까요?
<kth> 근데...
<kth> 제가 우분투 환경이 아니라서.... 우분투는 14.04는 gnome인데....
<kth> 하여간 제가 우분투 환경이 아니라... ㅡㅡ;;
<monos> 저는 루분투
<monos> 루분투 14.04에요
<monos> lxde 버전
<monos> open box도 있네요
<Kolay> 안녕하세요.
<Jung-Kyu> 반갑습니다 ^^
<monos> 안녕하세요
<kth> 안녕하세요...
<Kolay> 간만에 대화가 많이 이루어지는듯.
<kth> 저는 mint환경이라....
<Kolay> 로그인 화면에서 윈도관리자를 선택할 수 있습니다.
<Jung-Kyu> 그러시면 사용하시는 환경과 함께 알려주시면 어떻겠어요?
<kth> mint-17-mate 입니다
<monos> 아 민트
<monos> 민트 엄청 좋은데
<monos> 그것도 우분투랑 똑같을거 같아요
<kth> ㅡㅡ;;
<kth> 써보셨겠지만... 패키지는 거의 우분투와 공유하구.....
<Jung-Kyu> 제어판 - 키보드 바로가기 - 사용지정을 해보셨다는 말씀이신가요?
<GarlicChicken> 그리고 ...
<GarlicChicken> 또 그 분인가 ㄱ-
<GarlicChicken> monos / https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Home_Router/ko
<kth> 다른점이이라면... 윈도우환경이랑 흡사하다는것과... 우분투보단 가볍다는것..
<myobot> [링크 제목] 홈 라우터 - Gentoo Wiki
<GarlicChicken> myobot / 캬아앗!!
<kth> Jung-Kyu : 네... 해봤습니다...
<kth> Jung-Kyu : 하루종일 구글링 하구 삽질함.. ㅡㅡ;;
<Jung-Kyu> Super가 메뉴 지정키라서 안되셨나 봅니다.
<kth> Jung-Kyu : 맞아요! 그런것 같더라구요.. 13버젼에서는 되거든요
<kth> ㅡㅡ;;
<Jung-Kyu> 네 13에서는 메뉴가 ctrl+super 여서 되더군요
<Jung-Kyu> 물론 13도 backport 업그레이드를 통해서 16 버전으로 업그레이드 하면 super 키로 메뉴가 바뀌어서 단축키 지정이 안되더군요
<Jung-Kyu> alt 키를 이용하시면 어떨까요? --> 물론 정말 super 키로 하시는 방법을 못찾으셨을때
<Jung-Kyu> alt 키로 하시는 것도 방법이 되실겁니다.
<kth> Jung-Kyu : 지금은 포키하구... ctrl + alt를 조립해서 사용합니다..
<Jung-Kyu> 네 그런 대안이 필요한 경우네요^^ 방법은 찾으셨군요^^ super키로 하시는 방법을 꼭 만나시길 바랍니다.
<kth> dconf편집기 같은걸로 안에를 들여보면... 이게 우분투는 그놈3.x버전인데... 민트는 그놈2.x라서... 뭐가 틀린것 같아요..
<kth> ㅡㅡ;;;
<Jung-Kyu> mate 포럼이나 , mint 포럼, 커뮤니티에서 찾아보시는 것도 방법일 겁니다.
<kth> 넵... 어쨋든.. 감사합니다.. ^^
<Jung-Kyu> 별말씀을요^^ 곡 찾으셔서 기록으로 남겨 공유해주시길 바랍니다^^
<Jung-Kyu> 아이디로 들어와 봐야겠군요..
<bagjunggyu> 이게 맞군요
<bagjunggyu> 다시 왔습니다.
<bagjunggyu> 앞으론 아이디를 써야 겠군요
<bagjunggyu> 대화 상대를 지목해서 이야기하는 것은 어떻게 하나요?
<monos> 그거 아이디 bagjunggyu
<Kolay> 모든 IRC 클라이언트는 귓속말 기능이 있습니다.
<bagjunggyu> monos 이렇게요?
<monos> ㅇㅋ
<bagjunggyu> monos 님 제가 쓴 글이 붉은 색으로 보이시나요?
<monos> 네
<monos> 붉은색으로 보여요
<bagjunggyu> 오^^
<bagjunggyu> @Kolay 네^^
<bagjunggyu> @을 자꾸 붙여 버릇해서 ^^;
<Kolay> @ 이거 트위터에서 많이 해서 페이스북에서도 도입했습니다.
<bagjunggyu> 네 구글플러스도 이렇게 하더군요^^
<Kolay> IRC 는 전반적으로 조용해지는 편인것 같습니다.
<bagjunggyu> 지금이요?
<Kolay> 근래 몇달간에 걸쳐서입니다. 아마도 페이스북에 글이 많이 게시되기 때문일것 같습니다.
<GarlicChicken> 애초에 IRC 자체가 마이너라서요. 2000년대 초반까지 IRC에 진입했던 사람 아니면 IRC 안씁니다.
<GarlicChicken> 말씀대로 그냥 페북 메신저 쓰죠.
<GarlicChicken> 서버에 연결된 상태가 아니면 메시지를 주고 받을 수가 없으니.
<bagjunggyu> Kolay 여기 포럼 IRC를 말씀하시는건가요
<Kolay> 한국사람들의 IRC가 다 그런것 같습니다.
<GarlicChicken> IRC 전체가 다 전반적으로 그렇습니다. 굳이 한국 뿐만 그런게 아니라 .
<bagjunggyu> GarlicChicken, 네^^ SNS의 장점이 도입되면 좋긴하겠어요
<Kolay> 한국 서버는 말할것도 없어서 이제 프리노드만 들어오는 편입니다.
<GarlicChicken> IRC에 들어오면 일하는 느낌을 받는 사람이 많아서 싫어하는 사람들이 더 많아요 .
<GarlicChicken> 뭔가 아기자기한 맛이 없죠.
<Kolay> 예전에 여기 인도네시아 사람이 들어왔었습니다.
<Kolay> SNS라면 소개받지 않는 이상 그게 좀 어렵죠.
<Kolay> 말레이시아 사람이었네요.
<kth> 근데... 여기계신분들은 hanirc를 안쓰시고... freenode를 쓰시네요...
<GarlicChicken>  hanirc는 망했거든요.
<bagjunggyu> xchat로 들어오니 자동으로 그렇게 되네요^^
<Kolay> 2군데 동기화되어 있는 것으로 알고 있습니다.
<GarlicChicken> 전 hanirc에서 다른 쪽으로 옮겨갔습니다만 .
<kth> Garlic... : 그래요???
<GarlicChicken> 망한지 한참 오래됐죠. 챈섭도 빵글이도 안들어가는 서버를 ... 굳이 들어가서 쓸 이유가 없으니까.
<GarlicChicken> 통제가 안되니 트롤이 설쳐대는데
<kth> 전 hanirc랑 Ozinger로 접속하는데...
<GarlicChicken> 그걸 통제할 사람이이젠 아무도 없습니다.
<GarlicChicken> hanirc 우분투 채널은 운영진이 폐기처분했죠.
<drake_kr> ?
<GarlicChicken> 아무도 안건드립니다. 안가는게 나아요.
<kth> Gar....님 : 챈섭하고 빵글이가 뭐죠????
<Kolay> 이제 우분투 IRC는 여기밖에 없네요.
<GarlicChicken> 관리봇.
<GarlicChicken> 네 그렇죠 그냥 여기가 공식이고 유일하다고 보시면 (...)
<GarlicChicken> 애초부터 여기가 공식이긴 했는데
<Kolay> 저도 처음에는 관리봇인줄 모르고 한 이야기가 있습니다.
<drake_kr> 흠
<Kolay> chanserv님 여기도 계시네 하고.
<GarlicChicken> ChanServ / 퍽퍽
<GarlicChicken> 72시간내에 반응이 오면 인간이고 안오면 봇.
<kth> 제가 잘 몰라서 그런데.. 관리봇이 정확이 뭐죠??
<GarlicChicken> 아 힘차게 퉤근해야지 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<Kolay> lingr 도 아카이브 봇을 줍니다.
<Kolay> 사용자처럼 생겼는데 실제로는 이용자가 아니고 자동적으로 뭔가 기능을 합니다. 그게 봇입니다.
<kth> Kolay : 그게 이용자가 하는게 아니라... 서버(이를테면 hanirc)에서 준다구요??
<Kolay> lingr 는 제공 업체에서 아카이브 봇을 만들어서 줍니다.
<Kolay> 아.... 그런데 IRC가 아닙니다.
<kth> freenode하고 hanirc하고 기능 차이가 있나요?
<bagjunggyu> 이 시간에 퇴근을^^
<bagjunggyu> 오래 근문 하시는군요
<Kolay> 그건 서버 관리자 마음대로인데...
<kth> Kolay : freenode는 외국꺼구... hanirc는 국산아닌가요? 그외 차이가 없지 않나요??? 제가 잘 몰라서... ㅡㅡ;;
<Kolay> jsp 처럼 애드온 그런건 없을겁니다.
<monos> kth: 서버가 다른거 같은데요
<kth> monos : 다르다니요???
<kth> monos : 제가 잘몰라서... 설명좀 부탁드립니다..
<Kolay> 챈섭 이런것도 방 만든 사람이 봇설정으로 들어와서 방이 항상 유지되지 원래 IRC는 아카이브도 없고 방원이 다 나가면 방이 없어집니다.
<bagjunggyu> 이시간에도 근무하시는 분이 많은가봅니다.
<kth> Kolay : 저도 그렇게 알고있는데요..
<monos> kth: 저두 잘 모르겠어요
<Kolay> 서버 정보가 공개되면 알수 있겠죠.
<kth> 한국사람들이 한국꺼 이용하시지... 왜 왜국서버 이용하시는지... 이해가 안되서요... ㅡㅡ;;
<kth> 오징어irc는 같은데는 망섭 이겠군요.. ㅋ
<Kolay> hanirc 는 국내 이용자들의 사랑을 많이 받았지만 안정적이지 못했습니다.
<monos> 월래는 한 irc에 있었는데 서버가 하두 안좋아서 이전했을거에요
<Kolay> 역사가 있을것 같은데...
<kth> 아하.. 그렇군요...
<Kolay> 역시 있었습니다. https://mirror.enha.kr/wiki/HanIRC
<myobot> [링크 제목] HanIRC - 엔하위키 미러
<drake_kr> 하긴 hanirc는 괜찮긴 한거 같은데..
<drake_kr> 아쉽게도 유니코드 지원 등이 딸려서..
<bagjunggyu> ^^
<bagjunggyu> 이 새벽이 가까운 시간에도 많은 사람이 깨어 있네요
<Kolay> 이제 날이 밝아올 겁니다.
<Kolay> 물론 한국 기준 시간으로.
<bagjunggyu> 한국이 아니신가 봅니다.
<Kolay> 한국입니다.
<Kolay> 진정한 한국의 통신이 깨어났던 시간.
<bagjunggyu> 96년^^ 접속?
<bagjunggyu> 97년 에 개봉했군요...
<Kolay> :)
<bagjunggyu> 제가 96년에 채팅한거구요^^ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Kolay> 삐이------- 딩동댕동
<razGon_web> 퇴근합니다.
<razGon_web> 내일뵈요.
<bagjunggyu> 우리의 강점인 이런 채팅 문화를 잘살리고, sns 를 이용하며, 포럼의 콘텐츠를 정리할 수 있는 사이트가 만들어지면 좋겠군요^^
<Kolay> facebook이 가장 활성화되어 있는것 같습니다.
<bagjunggyu> 네 그래서 저런 생각이 더 듭니다.
<bagjunggyu> facebook에서는 자료 정리가 안되고, 한번 지나간 내용중에 쓸만한 내용들을 찾아보기가 어렵더군요
<Kolay> 그렇습니다.
<bagjunggyu> 문서로 별도로 만들자니 모든 분들과 이슈가 될만한 것만을 해야 할것 같구요
<bagjunggyu> 적당히 블로그 같으며, 채팅방같으며, 그곳에서 이야기되는 내용들을 정리 할수 있고, 그것으로 많은 사람들에게 공유 할 수 있는 sns 기능도 있고요
<bagjunggyu> 그렇게 뭔가 평소에 우리가 하는 그대로의 일들을 모아두면 참 좋은 자료가  될텐데요
<bagjunggyu> 아쉽네요.....
<bagjunggyu> 아깝구요...
<Kolay> 유용한 정보를 찾는데 요즘 SNS는 그리 적합하지 않습니다.
<bagjunggyu> 공유하는 기능이 좋죠.구글 플러스는 유용한 정보를 찾기도 좋게 만들어가더군요 ,구글 검색에 바로 구플의 컨텐츠를 먼저 보여주더군요, 아마도 최신 정보여서 더 그런가봅니다.
<bagjunggyu> 일종의 블로그 대우를 해주더군요
<Kolay> 깔끔한 플립보드를 GNU 문서 작성자가 보기에는 욕이 나올지도 모르겠습니다.
<Kolay> 블로그는 너무 살고 홈페이지는 너무 죽었다고 보여집니다.
<Kolay> 문서정리 거의 안됩니다.
<Kolay> 태그라는게 있기는 하지만. 왠지 부족한 감이 있습니다.
<bagjunggyu> 사이트는 문서정리를 위해서 블로그일 필요는 없지만, 모든것을 강구해서 자료를 편하게 정리해서, 누구나 그 자료를 쉽게 공유하며 편집하고 나눌수 있는 그런 서비스를 ..음..만들어야 하는건가.......
<Kolay> svn 저장소 이야기처럼 들립니다. :)
<bagjunggyu> svn 이 뭔가요?
<Kolay> http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/%EC%84%9C%EB%B8%8C%EB%B2%84%EC%A0%84
<myobot> [링크 제목] 서브버전 - 위키백과, 우리 모두의 백과사전
<bagjunggyu> 고양이가 사는 방이군요^^
<Kolay> 보통 vcs 들의 소개글이 그렇습니다.
<bagjunggyu> 음...읽다가 도망갈거에요 ....
<bagjunggyu> 훠이~~^^
<Kolay> 게시판보다는 정리하기 좋습니다.
<bagjunggyu> 쉬운 설명이 아쉽군요^^
<Kolay> 저의 요즘  관심사가 version control 입니다.
<Kolay> 잘 쓰는 사람들이 보이에는 우스울 수도 있지만.
<bagjunggyu> 이유는 제가 이런 시스템이나 컴퓨터를 전공한 사람이 아니라서 입니다^^ 우리에게 쉽게 알수 있게 해주는 글이 아쉽군요
<bagjunggyu> 네. version control
<Kolay> 전공은 잡기를 가르치는 곳이 아니라서 따로 배워야 하는걸로 압니다.
<Kolay> 특히 이클립스 플러그인 설치 등.
<drake_kr> 음, 여기 전공자가 있나요?
<Kolay> IDE 문의가 종종 있는걸 보면 있는것 같습니다. IRC까지는 안들어오겠지만.
<DarkCircle> ChanServ / 캬아앗!! =3
<DarkCircle> (오밤중에 봇 갈구기)
<DarkCircle> HexChat 2.10.1 한글화 수정 완료.
<DarkCircle> 우붕투는 죽었다 깨도 구시대 유물 xchat을 버릴 생각을 안하네요
<Work^Seony> 새벽 사이에 많은 대화가 있었꾼요
<bagjunggyu> 아직,
<bagjunggyu> 제가 아이디를 상주 시킬 여건이 안되서
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요.  지금 시간에도 계시네요
<bagjunggyu> 당분간은 자주 오가야 겠네요
<bagjunggyu> 지금 막 들어왔습니다.
<Work^Seony> 아이디 상주시키는 것은 너무 신경쓰지 마세요.  자주 오시기만 하시면 됩니다.  :)
<bagjunggyu> 네^^
<bagjunggyu> 아직도 문서들을 읽고 있어요^^ 더 어떤 일을 하게 되는지를 알아야겠네요^^
<bagjunggyu> 14.04 CD를 그러면 아직도 못받은건가요?
<Work^Seony> 네.  일단은 어제 제가 신청을 해놨어요.
<bagjunggyu> 아 그러셨군요^^
<Work^Seony> 나중에 시간이 되시면, 로코 카운슬 정기회의가 irc에서 열리거든요
<bagjunggyu> 네, 일정은요?
<Work^Seony> 참여만 하시는 것은 제한하지 않으니까, 보시는 것도 좋은 경험이 되실 거에요
<Work^Seony> 일정은, 제가 확인하는 곳을 알려드리겠습니다 잠시만요
<bagjunggyu> 로코 카운슬이면 전서계 컨택터들의 회의 인가요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨  위원회 회의에요
<bagjunggyu> 한국 우분투 커뮤니티요?
<Work^Seony> 공개적으로 미팅을 하기 때문에, 참여 자체는 제한을 안둬요.
<Work^Seony> 아뇨.  전세계 로코팀 위원회입니다
<bagjunggyu> 아
<bagjunggyu> 네 한 번 볼게요
<Work^Seony> 아 이거 페이지 찾기가 어렵네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 일단, irc 채널 이름은 #ubuntu-meeting 입니다.
<Work^Seony> 현재 여기 irc 에서, /join #ubuntu-meeting  하시면 자동으로 채널에 입장하시게 될 거에요
<bagjunggyu> 문서 로 옮겨 놓고 보는데도 한참 찾게되더군요 ^^
<bagjunggyu> 네 ,
<Work^Seony> 그동안의 회의기록은 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Minutes  에서 보실 수 있구요
<myobot> [링크 제목] LoCoCouncil/Minutes - Ubuntu Wiki
<Work^Seony> 다음 미팅에 대한 계획은 여기에 있네요.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda
<myobot> [링크 제목] CommunityCouncilAgenda - Ubuntu Wiki
<bagjunggyu> 고맙습니다^^
<bagjunggyu> 지났네요.....8월21일....
<Work^Seony> :)
<Work^Seony> 그렇네요.  다음번 미팅날짜가 또 업데이트 될 거에요.
<bagjunggyu> 첫째 3째 목요일이니 다음달이겠군요
<Work^Seony> 밤에 있었던 채팅기록을 보니까, 왜 한국 서버를 두고 여기 외국서버를 이용하냐고 묻는 분이 계셨는데요,
<Work^Seony> 그건 이곳이 그냥 한국유저들이 모여서 만든 곳이 아니라, 캐노니컬에서 관리하는 공식 한국 유저모임이기 때문에 그렇습니다.
<bagjunggyu> 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 예전에 HanIRC나 단군넷 같은 곳에서 한국유저들의 모임이 별도로 또 있었긴 하지만,
<Work^Seony> 국내에 irc에 대한 존재감이 사라지면서, 없어졌죠
<Work^Seony> 저도 1990년대 중반부터 시작한 피씨통신 세대라서, 개인적으로 irc를 좋아하거든요
<bagjunggyu> irc는 사실 1996년?? 인가 97,98 언저리에 잠깐 써보고는 안써봤네요.
<bagjunggyu> 기억도 잘 안나는^^;;;
<Work^Seony> 여기는 그나마 인원이 몇 안되지만, 얼마 전까지만 해도 hanirc 같은 곳에는 상주인원만 50명이 넘었었어요
<bagjunggyu> 우분투 사용자 모임이 그랬다는 거죠?
<Work^Seony> 네.  그것도 젠투, 레드햇, 등등 채널마다 다 사람들이 달랐으니, 꽤 많았던 셈이죠
<bagjunggyu> 그렇군요^^
<bagjunggyu> 채팅이란 참 좋은 문화를 잘 활용해보면 좋겠다는 생각을 아까도 글로 옮겨 봤었네요^^
<bagjunggyu> 우분투 메일링 리스트 승인이 오래걸리네요
<Work^Seony> 네.  여기 계신 분들 모두가, 배우는 분도 있고 현업에 계시는 분도 있고 다양하니, 좋은 대화가 많이 생기죠
<Work^Seony> 네.. 메일링 리스트나 다른 일이나, 무지 오래 걸려요
<bagjunggyu> 그런것을 노하우 자료로 잘 모아두면 , 참 좋을거에요
<bagjunggyu> 순간순간 대화사이에서 나오는 정보들이 참 좋거든요
<Work^Seony> 아~ 그럴 수도 있겠군요...
<bagjunggyu> 그런것을 잘 갈무리할 수 있는 시스템이 만들어지면 좋겟네요
<Work^Seony> 그런 것까지는 미처 생각지 못했습니다.
<bagjunggyu> 그림도 올리고, 자료를 멀티미디어를 이용해서요
<bagjunggyu> 올린 자료를 바로 sns 로 공유할 수 있고요
<bagjunggyu> 자료는 카테고리 별로 잘 정리할 수 있게도 하고, 자동 정리 하는 뭔가를 만들어서
<Work^Seony> 보통 IRC에서는 Bot이라고 하는 자동화 프로그램을 많이 이용하는데요,
<bagjunggyu> 사용자가 정리하지 않은 것도 걸러서 날짜 별로 정리되는등...
<bagjunggyu> 이건 아마도 채팅 프로그램만으로는 어려울것 같네요
<Work^Seony> 예를 들어서, 어떤 특정 문자로 시작되는 대화가 생겼을 때 그것을 입력으로 받아 처리하는 프로그램이죠...
<bagjunggyu> 별도의 사이트에서 서비스로 이뤄져야  하만큼 프로젝트가 커질듯 하네요
<Work^Seony> 이게 생각하시는 것보다 기능이 많습니다.
<bagjunggyu> 오^^ 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 예를 들면, 여기에는 없지만 !검색 우분투에서 한글 입력하는 법
<Work^Seony> 이라고 입력하면, 봇이 구글에서 검색을 해다 결과를 뿌려주는거죠
<bagjunggyu> 오~~~멋집니다.  여기서느 안된다니 아쉽네요
<Work^Seony> 그런데 사실 그러한 봇이 채널에 상주하게 되면, 다들 무분별하게 이용하게 되고, 그것이 정작 대화를 하는 채팅창을 흐리게 된다는 문제가 생기게 되요
<Work^Seony> 다들 귓속말로 개인적으로 이용하면 좋은데, 막상 이용하게되면 그렇게 안되거든요.
<Work^Seony> 그래서 제가 결국엔 강제로 봇 반입을 제한시키게 된거죠
<Work^Seony> 결과가 많으면, 그것도 또 결국은 도배로 이어지게 되구요.
<bagjunggyu> 네
<Work^Seony> 여기 DarkCircle이라는 닉네임을 쓰시는 분이 예전에 1:1로만 작동하는 봇을 제작하셨는데,
<bagjunggyu> 그런종류보다는 별도의 기록 시스템 (블로그처럼 글이 , 혹은 포럼의 글들 처럼 ) 갗주어져서 정리되면 좋겟네요.
<Work^Seony> 뭔가 좀 문제가 있었던 모양이에요...
<bagjunggyu> 아.
<Work^Seony> 그러면 제가 다크써클님과 다시 얘기를 해보고, 백그라운드로 작동되는 봇을 얘기해볼께요
<Work^Seony> 예를 들자면 ,
<Work^Seony> !팁 우분투에서 한글 입력하는 법 - 블라블라 라고 입력하면 위키로 전송되는 그런 기능쯤?
<bagjunggyu> 굿!
<Work^Seony> 현재 저희 포럼 위키가, 대문 페이지는 수작업을 해야한다는 문제가 있긴 하지만,
<Work^Seony> 아마 괜찮을 거에요
<bagjunggyu> 자료를 얻어올 사이트를 선택하거나 , 미리 몇개 설정해 놓기도 하고
<bagjunggyu> 메모장이나, 스크린 캡쳐를 통해서 쉽게 자료화 할 수 있으면 더 좋겠네요 , 일단 러프하게는..
<bagjunggyu> 포럼 위키도 한 번 가봐야 겠네요 우선 컨택터의 문서들을 다 보고나면은요
<bagjunggyu> 우리 포럼에는 주로 전문가 들이 오시나요?
<Work^Seony> 전화통화 때문에 늦었습니다
<bagjunggyu> 여러분들 처럼 서버를 관리하시거나 하는등의 관리자들이요
<Work^Seony> 포럼에서 활동하시는 분들와 여기 채널에 계신 상당수의 분들이, 이미 현업에서 일을 하고 계시는 분들이에요
<Work^Seony> 사실, 페북 유저랑 포럼 유저랑 겹치는 분들이 의외로 적어요
<Work^Seony> 심지어는 페북, 포럼 둘다 활동 안하시는 분들도 여기 계시답니다
<bagjunggyu> 그렇군요
<bagjunggyu> 우분투를 가정용 컴퓨터로 이용하시는 분들이 많아지길 바라는데요
<Work^Seony> 그게 2000년도 중후반부터 그토록 바라던 일이기도 했죠
<bagjunggyu> 저 같은 일반 사용자들이 쉽게 접할 수 있는 여건을 만들어가 보자구요^^
<Work^Seony> 혹시 코분투 라고 들어보셨죠?
<bagjunggyu> 네,
<Work^Seony> 사실 그러한 의견들이 종합되서 진행됐던 프로젝트가 코분투였어요
<bagjunggyu> 그러기엔 너무나 열악한 환경이었던 시절의 코분투더군요
<Work^Seony> 지금의 한국 우분투 유저모임이 있게까지 큰 역할을 하셨던 강분도님께서 주도적으로 이끌어나가셨쬬
<bagjunggyu> 지금은 우분투를 베이스로 하는 여러 배포판들이 엄청!!! 발전해서
<bagjunggyu> 한 번 해볼만 합니다.
<Work^Seony> 네 글쵸.
<Work^Seony> 한 번, 포럼에 글 올리고 인원 모집해서 추친해보시는 것도 나쁘지 않을 것 같아요
<Work^Seony> 일단, 포럼 사이트는, 한국 우분투 로코팀의 공식 웹사이트이기도 하기 때문에,
<bagjunggyu> 그런 프로젝트를 다시 한다기 보다, 지금 나와 있는 여러 보포판들을 마음것 사용할 수 있는 한글 기본 여건을 우선 만들어 가는게 먼저라고 봅니다
<Work^Seony> 리더이신 드레이크님과 제 의견은, 일단 게시 순서는 포럼이 먼저이고 다음이 페북이에요
<bagjunggyu> 네,
<bagjunggyu> 포럼과 페북의 차이는 이전에 얼핏 들은 적은 있네요. 좀더 많은 일반 이용자 들이 편하게 오갈 수 있는 커뮤니티를 기대합니다^^
<Work^Seony> 포럼 위키도 혹시 보셨죠?
<Work^Seony> mwiki.ubuntu.or.kr
<bagjunggyu> 네 이전에 잠깐 봤습니다.
<Work^Seony> 다들 바쁘시고 그러다보니 아직 문서의 양이 많지않네요
<Work^Seony> 저도 시간 날 때마다 자주 올릴려고하고 있습니다.
<bagjunggyu> 제 블로그의 자료들을 이쪽으로 옮겨봐야겠네요, 추려서요
<bagjunggyu> 우분투 14.04가 새로나왔으니 그걸 기본으로 하려면 새로 만들어야 겠네요^^
<Work^Seony> 네.  일단, GUI를 제외한 부분은 14.04나 그 이전 버전이나 크게 다르진 않을 거에요
<bagjunggyu> 기능은 아주 좋아졌더군요^^
<Work^Seony> 데탑적인 부분에서는 그렇죠.  저도 제 사무실 데탑 업그레이드 해야하는데, 업무적인 문제 때문에 아직 못하고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<bagjunggyu> 한국어 번역팀은 우분투 한국어 번역팀이군요^^
<Work^Seony> 네 맞습니다
<bagjunggyu> 네, 데탑에서요 이젠 많은 사람들에게 적극 홍보하고 권해도 될만큼 우분투가 성장 했습니다.
<Work^Seony> 좀 얘기해드리기 거시기한게요,
<bagjunggyu> 네..
<Work^Seony> 예전 리더이셨던 강분도님의 장기계획 중 하나가,
<Work^Seony> 관공서에 우분투 데탑을 넣는 거였어요
<bagjunggyu> 이젠 가능해요^^
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, 우리 우분투 한국 로코팀에서 유지보수를 하는 것인거죠
<bagjunggyu> 그건 무리였을 겁니다.
<Work^Seony> 캐노니컬 측으로 공식 파트너 신청하고, 관공서 유지보수 쪽으로 나갈만하지 않겠느냐 해서 그간 정부에서 일하시는 분들과 꾸준히 인연을 쌓으셨거든요
<Work^Seony> 커뮤니티에서 유지보수를 해주는게 아니구요, 커뮤니티에서 공식으로 출범하는 회사를 세우는 게 목표였었어요
<Work^Seony> 캐노니컬 공식 파트너 타이틀 달구요
<bagjunggyu> 그러면 가능성이 있겠지만요, 차라리 그 보다 커뮤니티는 교육을 맡았으면 좋았겠네요^^
<bagjunggyu> 커뮤니티의 순수함을 잃지 않고요
<Work^Seony> 그러면 좋긴해요.  현재 한국 내에 존재하는 리눅스 커뮤니티들의 가장 크고 심각한 문제는, 그러한 커뮤니티 활동을 주도적으로 이끌어나갈만한 나이있고 열정있는 분들이 없다는 것이거든요
<Work^Seony> 다들 생업에 바쁘시니 어쩔 수 없는 현실이기도 하구요
<bagjunggyu> 네
<bagjunggyu> 교육 뷴야가 큰 시장을 차지할거에요
<bagjunggyu> 기부를 통한 운영과 교육 기관으로서의 교육인력을 육성하는 것이 커뮤니티의 방향과 더 맞을것 같기도 하네요, 우선은요..이후에는
<bagjunggyu> 좀더 키워서 사업을 추진할때 카운셀링을 해줄 수 있는 기좡이 하나 만들어 져도 좋겠구요
<Work^Seony> 네.  일단, 커뮤니티의 깊은 부분에 발을 들이셨으니, 한 번 시간을 두고 지켜보세요.
<bagjunggyu> 그때 우분투와의 공식 파트너쉽을 이용하면 어떨까 하기도 합니다.
<bagjunggyu> 네,
<Work^Seony> 혹시 오프라인에서 드레이크님 뵌적 있으세요?
<Work^Seony> 여기서 꽤 오래 활동하셨던 분이라, 그동안 일어났던 일에 대해서 거의 다 알고계십니다.  시간 되시면 정기미팅 때 뵈서 말씀 나눠보세요.
<bagjunggyu> 봄에 대학로에서 토즈에서 잠시 요^^
<Work^Seony> 강분도님께서 어떠한 식으로 정부에 커넥션을 만들고, 지원금을 받았고 했는지 알아보시면 아마 계획에 좋은 수단이 될 수 있을 거에요
<bagjunggyu> 지원금을 받았군요^^
<Work^Seony> 네.  그걸로 세미나와 미팅 여럿 했었죠
<Work^Seony> 저희가 다른 커뮤니티와 다른점은, 일단 우분투를 만드는 곳에서 공식으로 승인받은 커뮤니티라는 점이거든요...
<Work^Seony> 그걸 등에 입으니까, 정부 쪽에서도 다르게 보는거 같더라구요
<bagjunggyu> 그 부분은 아직 잘 납득이 안가는 부분이긴 합니다.
<bagjunggyu> 커뮤니티가 지닌 파워라는 부분^^ 다만 여러분들같은 실력자들이 이곳에 모여 있다는 것이 큰 파워가 아닐까 하긴 합니다.
<Work^Seony> 그렇긴한데요, 다들 너무 바쁘셔서요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 주말에 출근했다고 말씀 나누시는 분들 보면 안타깝거든요...
<bagjunggyu> 크^^;;;
<bagjunggyu> Work^Seony, 님은 한국에 계신가요
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 저는 미국에 살고있씁니다
<bagjunggyu> 그곳은 좀 다르겠네요
<Work^Seony> 네 많이 다르죠
<bagjunggyu> 부디 우리나라도 사람이 우선이니 근무 환경이 되길 진심으로 기대합니다.
<Work^Seony> 저희 직원들부터가 상당수는 우분투를 쓰거든요
<bagjunggyu> 오~그렇군요
<Work^Seony> MS Office는 사무실에서 아예 구입도 안했구요...
<bagjunggyu> 브라질은 거의 리눅스를 쓰고있더군요
<bagjunggyu> 허허, 요새 마이크로 소프트사가 바빠요
<bagjunggyu> 싸게 할거냐 무료로 할거냐 고민하나봐요
<Work^Seony> 월 정액제인가로 바뀐거 같더라구요
<bagjunggyu> 예, 오피스를 그렇게 팔더군요
<bagjunggyu> 전 요새 넷북에 안드로이드 설치해보고 아주 흡족해 하고 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 아... 넷북에 안드로이드면 꽤 괜찮겠네요
<bagjunggyu> Dell Mini Inspiron 10 인데요, 정말 좋더군요
<bagjunggyu> 이제껏 서리했던 모든 OS들 중에 가장 만족합니다.
<Work^Seony> 오래된 기종이군요
<bagjunggyu> 여러 OS들을 설치해보는 용도로 기증받았는데요,  지금 참 만족해서 당분간은 다른 OS를 설치해보기 싫네요^^
<bagjunggyu> 그래도 타이젠을 확인해 보려고 하기는 합니다...
<bagjunggyu> 우분투 터치가 이런 오래된 넷북에도 잘 되면 좋을텐데요^^;
<bagjunggyu> 무리~라는 말이 먼저 생각나네요....
<Work^Seony> 흐.. 글쵸
<bagjunggyu> 내년이면 , 전체 OS의 판도가 확 바뀔것 같아요^^ 우분투기반의 배포판들의 약진에 힘입어서^^;;우리나라도 이젠 리눅스를 현하게 사용할 수 있는 여건이 되어가고 있으니^^ 참좋습니다.
<Work^Seony> 스팀이 데비안 기반으로 스팀박스 개발하고 있으니, 더 좋아질거라고 예상해봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<bagjunggyu> ^^
<bagjunggyu> 가장 중요한 부분중하나죠^^ 게임~ 저는 안해서잘 모르지만 , 사용자들이 제일 중요시 여기는 부분이 문서도구와 게임이더군요^^
<Work^Seony> 네.  정말 중요한 부분이에요.
<bagjunggyu> Ouya 도,  Steam도 모두 잘 클거에요^^
<bagjunggyu> 전 그럼 이제 자러 갑니다^^
<Work^Seony> 네 주무세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-08-26
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!!
<waryong> 안녕하세요 도움이 필요해서 왔습니다, 리눅스를 사용한지 얼마 안되는 초보자 학생인데요. 학교에서 필요한 프로그램을 설치 하고싶은데 설치를 해보려 해도 무슨 문제인지 제대로 실행이 되지 않습니다.  도와주실수 있으신분을 찾아요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요.  먼저, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KoreanTeam/IRC_Rules  읽어주세요
<myobot> [링크 제목] KoreanTeam/IRC_Rules - Ubuntu Wiki
<waryong> 네 읽어봤는데요, 제가 룰을 위반하는 글을 쓴건가요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨
<Work^Seony> 들어오시는 분들이 대부분 안읽으시거든요
<waryong> 아 ^^; 그렇군요
<razGon_Web> 안녕하세요?
<waryong> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Web> waryong: 저도 초보므로 구석에서 조용히...^^:;
<waryong> 혹시 시간이 괜찮으신분이 계시다면 도움을 꼭좀 받고싶습니다. 제가 혼자 해보려고해봤는데 제 지식으로는 너무 힘드네요 ㅡㅜ
<Work^Seony> 도움을 받고싶다고 말씀하지 마시구요, 그냥 질문을 적으세요.  아시는 분들이 보시면 대답해드릴 거에요.
<waryong> 아 그렇군요
<waryong> 91_quartus_free_linux.tar 라는 압축파일을 다운받아서, 제가 압축을 해제까지는 하였는데요. 설치부분부터 막히네요
<waryong> 구글에서 설치법으로 이것저것 해봣는데 프로그램이 실행이 안되는 상황이에요
<waryong> 그리고 좀 서치를 해보다 보니 저 quartus 라는 프로그램이 설치법이 다른 프로그램들과는 설치법이 좀 다르다고 하는거같은데 전 잘 이해가 안되서 도움을 청합니다 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 무슨 프로그램인지, 어떤 명령어를 사용하여 어떻게 진행을 하셨는지, 에러메시지는 어떻게 나오는지, 매뉴얼은 어디서 보고 하셨는지를 적어주셔야 도움을 드릴 수 있겠죠?
<waryong> 아;;, 그렇군요,  다시 진행해보고 어떤 에러메세지가 뜨는지 본후 질문드릴께요
<Work^Seony> 네 :-)
<waryong> 그런데 무슨 프로그램인지는 어떤걸 말씀하시는 거죠?
<samahui_WS> 웹개발툴 아닌가요?
<samahui_WS> 그거 해당 사이트를 먼져 찾아보세요. 설치법 있을건데요
<samahui_WS> 사용을 안해서 다 까먹었네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<waryong> 저도 학생이라 정확히 무엇인지는 완전히는 모르겠는데요 vhdl이라는 기계프로그래밍을 하는 프로그램이에요, 학교에서 저도 처음 배우고 있는거거든요 ^^;
<waryong> 아 넵 ^^; 일단 최대한 진행을 해보고 다시 질문을 드리겠습니다.
<samahui_WS> http://www.alterawiki.com/wiki/Quartus_for_Linux
<myobot> [링크 제목] Quartus for Linux - Altera Wiki
<samahui_WS> 쭈욱 먼저 읽어보세요
<samahui_WS> 전 그럼 바빠서 ㅜㅜ
<waryong> 네 수고하세요 ^^ 감사합니다.\
<Work^Seony> 위키페이지에서부터 우분투는 명시되어있진 않네요
<samahui_WS> Seony님 출장댕기오는 직원 시켜서 트윙키 두박스 사다 먹고 이틀만에 살쪘어요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 회의 댕겨오께요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 헐 두박스...
<Work^Seony> 네 다녀오세요
<Work^Seony> 아.. 데비안이 명시되어있군요...
<Work^Seony> http://www.alterawiki.com/wiki/Quartus_for_Debian_Wheezy
<myobot> [링크 제목] Quartus for Debian Wheezy - Altera Wiki
<waryong> 제가 잘 몰라서 그러는데 리눅스 종류에 따라 설치법이나 프로그램 코드도 달라지는건가요?
<Work^Seony> 꼭 그렇진 않은데요,
<Work^Seony> 리눅스 종류마다, 운영체제의 깊은 부분에서는 약간 달라요
<Work^Seony> 예를 들자면, 설정파일의 위치라던가 하는게 조금씩 다르죠.
<waryong> 아... 그렇군요, 휴 초보자가 하기에 많이 복잡하네요 ^^;
<Work^Seony> 학교에서 설치법을 알려주진 않나보네요
<Work^Seony> 제가 봐도 리눅스 초보가 설치하기에는 쉬워보이지 않네요
<waryong> 저희 학교에서는 윈도우를 사용을 하는데
<waryong> 제가 리눅스를 꼭 좀 배워보고 싶어서, 일부로 윈도우를 삭제하고 리눅스를 사용중이에요
<waryong> 약 1달정도 사용하고 있는데 아직 초보라, 여러가지에서 너무 힘드네요 아직 ^^;;
<Work^Seony> 그래도 윈도우까지 삭제하셨으면, 큰 결심 하셨네요
<waryong> 프린터 드라이버 인식 시키는것도 저번에 한 4시간 걸린거같아요 ^^;;;
<Work^Seony> 여기에 도와주실 분들 많으니까, 자주 오세요.
<waryong> 네 감사합니다 ^^
<kth> distrowatch.com  <==== 리눅스 배포판 순위...
<waryong> 저는 순위는 잘 모르겠어서 가장 많은 분들이 사용한다는게 우분투라고 해서 우분투로 깔았어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 잘 하셨어요.
<kth> 1위가 민투, 2위가 우분투, 3위가 데비안...
<Work^Seony> 어차피 민트가 우분투 기반이니까, 민트나 우분투나 상관없습니다
<waryong> 그런데 루분투와 우분투는 명령어는 같은것을 사용하나요? 제 오래된 넷북엔 루분투를 설치해놔서요
<Work^Seony> 명령어는 루분투/우분투 뿐만 아니라, 다른 리눅스들도 거의 같아요
<waryong> 아... 다행이네요 ㅎㅎ
<kth> 예전에는 전문가들만 사용하던 리눅스가 이젠 일반 사용자들도 사용할수 있구..... 좋은것 같아요. ㅋ
<monos> 안녕하세요
<kth> 안녕하세요... ^^
<waryong> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<waryong> 예전에 초등학생때 리눅스가 멋져보여서 집 컴퓨터 윈도우를 포맷해버리고 리눅스 깔앗다 아버지한테 혼났엇는데. ㅋ
<waryong> 그때는 너무 어려워서 뭐가 뭔지도 모르겠더라고요, 구글같은것도 없엇고... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 원래 다 그러면서 배우는 거에요
<Work^Seony> 저도 초등학교 때, 포맷이 뭐지? 이러면서 눌러보고나서 "아~ 다 지우는 거구나" 했거든요
<waryong> ㅎㅎ
<waryong> ./파일이름 으로 설치를 끝냇는데요
<waryong> 제대로 설치는 된거같은데 이 후에 실행은 어떻게 하는건가요?
<waryong> 다른 프로그램처럼 실행파일이 생성되거나 하지 않네요
<Work^Seony> 글쎄요.  그건 설치매뉴얼을 보셔야겠죠
<waryong> 이 회사가 정말 사용자들에게 불친절 한거같네요 ㅡㅜ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 네 그런거 같네요
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 영어 리눅스 한글화 초보가 할수 있을까요?
<Work^Seony> 네.  한글화는 어렵지 않은데요, 적용은 바로 안됩니다.
<waryong> 휴우... 안되네요 ㅡㅜ
<waryong> 일단은 늦었으니 다음에 다시 해봐야 할듯 하네요, 성공은 못했지만 도와주셔서 감사합니다.
<waryong> 좋은 하루 되세요 ^^;
<Work^Seony> 네 또 뵈요
<DarkCircle> 오징어가 되어 있는 사이에 봇에 대한 이야기가 잠깐 오고갔군요 ~(~_~)~
<DarkCircle> gnutls는 주기적으로 말썽을 일으키는 원흉 ㅡ,.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle> myobot / 퍽퍽
<DarkCircle> 어제밤에 지나갔던 공감가는 이야기가 있었는데 ...
<DarkCircle> 잡 스킬은 학교에서 안가르쳐주니 각자 알아서 해야 한다(?)였던가 -ㅅ-
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 음 위키에 컨텐츠를 넣는다라 ...
<DarkCircle> 불가능하진 않은데 나중에 기능이 잡다해져서 쓰레기가 쌓일 가능성이 없지도 않습니다 'ㅅ'a
<DarkCircle> 검색 기능은 넣을 수 있긴 해요. 연동해서.
<Work^Seony> 걍 위키에 넣기만 하는 게 갑자기 생각났었어요
<DarkCircle> 페북 우붕투 그룹에서 자꾸 캿캿거리길래 말로만 하지 말고 번역해달라고 했더니 위키 이야기를 ...
<DarkCircle> ....
<Work^Seony> 로그인 하고, POST로 내용을 전송하는 식인데, 사실 좀 위키 자체가 지저분해질 가능성이 높겠죠...
<DarkCircle> 과연 말로만 하는가 위키 컨텐츠를 넣어주느냐 ...
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> samahui_WS: 안녕하세요?
<DarkCircle> ~(_~_)~
<ipeter> autowiz: 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> DarkCircle: 안녕하세요?
<DarkCircle> 'ㅅ'/
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 개별인사 드리느라 바쁘네요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 제 머신은 근 일주일간 풀로드 걸려있네요
<Work^Seony> ipeter, 원래 닉호출은 아얄씨에서 되도록 하면 안되는 네티켓 중 하나에요.  참고하세요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 개발프로젝트 들어와서 신나게 채찍 맞아가며(?) 노예처럼 일하고 있습니다.
<razGon_Web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Web> 노예..ㅋ
<ipeter> 네네. 주의 하겠습니다.
<razGon_Web> SLAVE..z
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 처음 개발일이라 생각보다 시간대비 산출물이 안나와요.
<razGon_Web> 버퍼링의 시간이...
<razGon_Web> 저 큰일낫어요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Web> 젠장... 드레이크님 미워....ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Web> http://iomania.co.kr/frontstore/Item/item_zoom.asp?item_num=1995&catalog_num=103897&mart_id=iomall
<myobot> [링크 제목] PC 키보드의 명가 '아이오매니아 쇼핑몰'
<razGon_Web> 이거 때문에 힘들어요...ㅠㅠ 지름신..ㅠㅠ
<readytoact> 에헴에헴
<Work^Seony> readytoact, ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요
<readytoact> 엥
<readytoact> 시간이
<readytoact> -0-
<readytoact> 저혼자 18입니다.
<readytoact> 18시
<ipeter> 아..저 기계식 키보드 사고 싶어요...ㅠ
<ipeter> 여기 같은 직장동료들다  기계식 쓰네요.ㄱ
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<readytoact> 사고 싶은건 사셔야 합니다.
<razGon_Web> 블루투스가 된다는게.... 아이러니컬하게도... 더 매력이 가요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 필코 두분 쓰시고
<readytoact> http://i.imgur.com/09YEelg.png
<myobot> [링크 형식] image/png
<ipeter> 스카이 뭐시기도 있고..
<readytoact> 가상머신 스냅샷이 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> razGon_Web, 여깃는 $139네요.  저도 살짝 끌리는데요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 혹시 하둡 구축해보신분 계신가요?
<ipeter> 집에 컴이 3대가 있는데 한번 구축해보려구요..
<razGon_Web> 쌉니다.
<readytoact> -_-.. 제가 언제까지 일햇는지 보여주는군요.
<Work^Seony> 근데, 제 106키 풀키보드도 $150이었다는 사실이..
<razGon_Web> 실은 레오폴드F660C가 탐낫습니다만, 유선이라서 유혹을 뿌리쳤는데. 이게.....ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 음... 전 이상하게 키보드는 유선이 더 좋더라구요
<Work^Seony> 직업적인 이유라서 그런가...
<readytoact> 읭
<razGon_Web> 저도 집에서는 유선을 쓰는데. 진료보는 책상은 유선을 쓰니 정말 못봐주겠더라구요.
<readytoact> 이거 윈도 재로그인을 해야 하나요 우분투 시간을 바꾸려면
<readytoact> razGon_Web: 엌 의사샘이신가요
<readytoact> 진료과목은요?
<Work^Seony> readytoact, 헛 그걸 이제 아셨다니
<readytoact> ㅋㅋ 예전에
<readytoact> 오픈소스 의료시스템? 관련해서
<razGon_Web> 그냥 조용한 시골의사입니다.
<readytoact> 이야기 하실때 얼핏-
<readytoact> razGon_Web: -0- 아.. 가까운데 사시면 저희 아들 진료가 좀 보려고
<bluedusk> razGon_Web, 전 결제가 안되서 지름신을 이겨내었는데
<bluedusk> 정작 razGon_Web 님이 지름신이 오셨군요..ㅠ
<bluedusk> 헐 아들..; readytoact 그세 득남 하신건가요?
<readytoact> 그럼.. 현금 구매가 가능한 곳으로 검색을 해드리면... =3=3=3
<readytoact> bluedusk: -0- 그새..라뇨
<readytoact> 벌써 두놈이나 있습니다.
<bluedusk> readytoact, 어차피 우분투 + 크롬 조합이라 왠만해서는 결제가 안돼요
<bluedusk> 지름신방어 -_-)v
<readytoact> 음
<readytoact> 전 하나은행이랑 SC은행
<razGon_Web> bluedusk: 이대로 있으면 살거 같아요. 이게 와이프가 맥북을 사서 문제에요..ㅠㅠ
<readytoact> 우분투 + 크롬으로 결재되는데
<readytoact> -0-
<readytoact> -_- 전 실제적으로
<bluedusk> readytoact, 전 신한은행이랑 기업은행
<readytoact> 통장에 잔고 가 없어서 못삽니다.
<razGon_Web> 맥북에어 환불하고 프로로 재구매하기로.
<bluedusk> razGon_Web, 네.. 저는 어제 집에 대탑 맥으로 갈아탔구요.. 어거지로 깔아서.;
<bluedusk> 지금은 회사 놋북에 하나 까는중이에요.. 맥으로
<readytoact> 와와
<bluedusk> 돈이 없으니 쌩노가다 해서라도 써봐야죠.;
<razGon_Web> 부트캠프나 혹은 패러럴즈 설치 안하셨는지요?
<razGon_Web> 대탑맥정도의 사양이면 ....
<bluedusk> razGon_Web, 아뇨..; 그런건 엄두도 못내구요.. 해킨으로 깐거라서.;
<bluedusk> 걍 깔리는거에 ㄱㅅㄱㅅ 하면서 쓰는거죠 뭐.;
<bluedusk> 잠재우는거랑 깨우는건 잘되더라구요.;
<razGon_Web> 아~~~
<bluedusk> 아 앱스토어 로그인이 안되더군요..-_-;
<readytoact> 잠시 리붓을-
<ipeter> 부럽네요.
<ipeter> 늘 사고 싶은건 많지만 지금 랩탑을 안쓰면 너무 아까워서요..
<razGon_Web> 키보드가 이리 중요할줄은 몰랐어요
<Work^Seony> 다들 그얘기 하시죠 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 아흠
<razGon_Web> ㅋㅋㅋ 그러면서 사는.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 써보기 전엔 다들, 뭔 키보드를 그리 비싼거 사냐고 하는데, 막상 사고나면 깜짝 놀래요
<razGon_Web> 문제는 집안에 무선 키보드가 많다는건.ㅋ
<razGon_Web> 일단 이거 저거 다 정리해 봐야 겠습니다.ㅋ
<razGon_Web> 아... 이게 키캡도 사게 만드는군요.
<razGon_Web> 안되... 본체만...ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Web> 근데. 적축사용하시는 분들 계셔요?
<Work^Seony> 적축이 흑축보다 키압이 좀 더 약한거죠?
<razGon_Web> 옙
<Work^Seony> 그럼 흑축이라고 치면, 저는 흑축 유저입니다
<razGon_Web> 흑축은 집에서 쓰고 있는데. 소음은 약하긴 한데. 뭐랄까요. 리드미컬한 느낌이 덜해요.
<Work^Seony> 청축 같은 키에 비하면 좀 그렇긴 하죠
<razGon_Web> 게임같은거 할때 손에 힘을 줘야하는 느낌이 있어서 좀 더 좋은거 같구요.
<razGon_Web> 소리랑은 조금 다른 부분이긴한데, 아마 끝까지 손끝으로 쳐야 하는 키압이 있어서 그런거 같습니다.
<razGon_Web> 그리고 저런 작은 키보드는 한영전환을 어떻게 하죠? shift+space도 있지만 우측 Alt키도 한영전환용이죠?
<Work^Seony> 그래서 저는 리눅스-맥 간의 한영전환을 맞추기 위해서 ctrl+space로 합니다.
<razGon_Web> 제가 자판치는데 잼있었던게. 후지쯔  P1110이라는 미니노트북[아마9인치인가 그럴겁니다.]을 사용했을때 자판이 맘에 들더군요.
<razGon_Web> 아!
<razGon_Web> 그렇군요. 실은 이번에 minila air를 사려는 목적은 애플 전담하는 제대로된 무선 키보드의 부재라서요.
<bagjunggyu> 반갑습니다^^ ibus가 그래서 기본으로 ctrl+ space를 쓰는 것이려나요, 물어보면 좋겠네요
<razGon_Web> 좀있으면 저아이패드 미니 생겨요.
<bagjunggyu> 축하드립니다^^
<Work^Seony> bagjunggyu, 서양애들 키보드 치는 걸 보면, 쉬프트+스페이스를 상당히 불편해하더라구요.
<razGon_Web> 뭐 16기가 짜리인데요. 중고에다가.
<razGon_Web> 그렇군요. 하긴 그친구들은 영어만 하면 되니.ㅋ
<bagjunggyu> 저는 2G 전화기에, 아이패드를 씁니다^^ 산사람이라서 스마트폰은 무용지물입니다..거의...
<razGon_Web> 중고인데. 15만원이면 넘 싼가요?
<bagjunggyu> 그렇군요, 그래서 shift + space를 안하려고 하는군요...
<razGon_Web> 한 6개월되었답니다.
<bagjunggyu> 4G는 산근처에만 가도 안되요.....
<razGon_Web> ㅎㅎㅎ 그러긴해요.
<Work^Seony> 슬슬 퇴근해야겠네요
<razGon_Web> 유플러스가 100% LTE라고 해서 힘들어요.
<razGon_Web> Work^Seony: 수고하셨습니다. 있다뵈요.
<Work^Seony> 땡볕에 걸으려니, 스쿠터 타이어 안고친게 좀 후회되네요
<bagjunggyu> 헛...음...LG는 잠깐 써보고 이젠 .....
<Work^Seony> 하도 험하게 타서 타이어에 빵꾸가 났꺼든요 ㅎㅎ
<bagjunggyu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Web> 사고 안난게 다행이십니다.
<bagjunggyu> 지금 하와이도 낮인가봐요?
<Work^Seony> 네 오후 5시에요
<bagjunggyu> 5시간 차이나는군요... 26일?
<Work^Seony> 정확하게는 19시간 차이납니다.  여긴 25일이거든요
<bagjunggyu> 제 생일이죠...8월25일...거룩한 ^^ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 오오~ 그렇군요.
<Work^Seony> 늦었지만 생신을 축하드립니다.
<razGon_Web> 축하드립니다.
<samahui_WS> 축하드립니다~
<bagjunggyu> 제가 지금 생일 알리고 인사받기 신공을^^~~감사합니다 ^__^
<razGon_Web> 사마님 적축 기계식키보드 쓰신적있으신지요?
<samahui_WS> 19시간차로 계산하면 귀찮고 그냥 5시간 더하고 하루 빼는게 빠르죠
<samahui_WS> ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 적축 안썽
<samahui_WS> 안써요
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 전부 무접점으로 왔어요
<razGon_Web> ㅠ.ㅠ
<samahui_WS> 단 스트레스 받았을때 두드리기 용 청축 하나 있죠
<razGon_Web> 레오폴드...ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 헐 전부 무접점
<razGon_Web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 해피와 FC660c 조합으로 왔어요
<razGon_Web> 허거거.
<samahui_WS> 그래서 전부 무접점이죠
<razGon_Web> 적축의 소음이 어느정도 되는지 알수 있을까요?
<samahui_WS> 소장하는 레알이도 있으니
<samahui_WS> 무접점 라인업 완성입니다
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Web> 무접점은 소음이 적긴 한거 같더군요.
<samahui_WS> 적축 괜찮아요
<razGon_Web> 허걱.
<samahui_WS> 그래도 나름의 도각음이 있어요
<samahui_WS> 도각도각 그리는
<samahui_WS> 그런 좋은 느낌이죠
<razGon_Web> 흑축도 소음이 적어서 했는데.
<razGon_Web> 리듬감은 떨어지더군요.
<samahui_WS> 적축 괜찮더라고요.
<razGon_Web> 게임때 빼곤요.
<razGon_Web> ㅇㅋ!!! 적축 당첨!!
<samahui_WS> 서울이시면 용산 방문하면 쉽게 다 타건이 가능하신데 아쉽군요
<razGon_Web> 그게 아쉽죠.
<razGon_Web> 광주도 금호월드라고 전자상가 있는데. 가기 힘들어요.
<razGon_Web> 울와이프는 기계 알러지.ㅋ
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<bagjunggyu> 하하하하
<Work^Seony> 알러지라기보단 기계치가 아닐까요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Web> 그런데 왜 노트북셋팅은 시키는지!!
<samahui_WS> 전 해피와 리얼은 제돈으로 샀고
<samahui_WS> FC 660c는 마눌님이 선물로
<samahui_WS> 사주셨죠
<razGon_Web> 기계치는 아니에요. 그냥 쓰는 건 쓰고 해요.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그러고보니 제 와이프도 사달라는건 다 사주네요
<razGon_Web> 저는 반대로.
<samahui_WS> 대신 저도 자주 사줘야 한다는 ... ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_Web> 울와이프 사달라는거 다 사줬네요..
<bagjunggyu> 모두 애처가들 이십니다...
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 막 갈궈야 사주거든요
<bagjunggyu> 하하하하 , 아니되십니다...사랑스런 말로 할때 사드려야 합니다...
<Work^Seony> 어제 개콘에서 본게 생각나네요.  집도 형님거고 돈도 형님이 벌어다주는데, 왜 형님은 아무 것도 못하시죠? 라는 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Web> 저도 치사하게 합니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Web> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<razGon_Web> 방금 비수!
<Work^Seony> 개그맨 왈, 내가 와이프꺼야
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bagjunggyu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bagjunggyu> 인생을 아는 개그맨이군요^^
<bagjunggyu> 사랑 받을 줄 아는 ^^
<razGon_Web> 결제했습니다...ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 저 적축 사고 싶은게 제일 키압이 낮은거래서 사고 싶었는데요....ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 전 이만 퇴근합니다.  걸어서 퇴근하니 20분이나 걸리네요.
<razGon_Web> 제 인생의 주인은 저임을 알리며....
<Work^Seony> 나중에 뵈요.
<razGon_Web> 옙!
<razGon_Web> 있다뵈요!
<bagjunggyu> 잘 하셨습니다^^ 축하드려요^^ 네~
<razGon_Web> 모두 맛점하세요!!
<samahui_WS> 수고하셨어요
<razGon_Web> ㅠ.ㅠ
<samahui_WS> 나중에 뵈요
<bagjunggyu> 저도 맛점하러~^^
<samahui_WS> 점심 먹고 오겠습니다
<samahui_WS> 즐거운 점심들 되세요
<autowiz> 우와 피터님 안녕하세요~ 하고 인사드릴려고 보니 이미 나가고 안계시네 ㅡ_ㅡ;;;
<DarkCircle> 오오 -ㅅ- 위키에 문서가 추가 됐다고 (...) 가 맞나 -ㅅ-
<ipeter> 돌아왔습니다.
<ipeter> 키보드 이야기 계속 해주세요.
<ipeter> 지금 잘 참고 있었는데
<ipeter> 핑계대고 지르고 싶네요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bagjunggyu> 저는  이만 산으로^^~모두 즐거운 하루 보내세요~
<DarkCircle> 코어온도가 98도 가량 오르락내리락 하니 집안이 찜통 - -;
<Seony> 리붓
<razGon_Web> ipeter_: 돌아왔습니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Web> 잠시 은행일이 있어서요.
<DarkCircle> zfs는 아직 안정화가 덜 됐나 커널에 포함할 생각을 안하네요
<DarkCircle> 모듈로는 돌아다니느데
<Seony> 어디선가 포함됐다고 들은거 같은데요
<bluedusk> freebsd 10 에서 포함되었어요
<jasonjang> 역시 프비 선수야~ ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 커널은 제가 거의 일있을 때마다 menuconfig뒤지니 ...
<DarkCircle> 포함이 됐으면 Announcement라도 뿌리겠죠
<bluedusk> 리눅스 커널로 zfs 포팅 될꺼 같지는 않던데요
<bluedusk> btrfs 을 열심히 밀어 붙이고 잇으니..;
<bluedusk> 레뎃에서는 xfs 밀어붙이고 있고
<bluedusk> oracle 에서는 btrfs 밀어붙이고 있고
<bluedusk> 나는 그냥 ext4를 쓸뿐이고
<Seony> 오라클은 겉으로만 btr이고, 사실상 zfs 밀지않나요?
<bluedusk> Seony, 글쎄요.. 썬을 계속 개발을 할꺼면 몰라도..
<bluedusk> zfs를 리눅스로 포팅 할라고 밀어붙이지는 않을꺼 같은데요..
<Seony> 솔라리스 밀잖아요
<Seony> 솔라리스+오라클 이 조합이요...
<bluedusk> 시장 자체가
<bluedusk> 리눅스 + 오라클도 노리는듯..
<Seony> 그렇군요..
<bluedusk> 어느쪽 파이를 더 크게 보는지는 모르겠는데요
<bluedusk> 거의 오라클 보면 오라클 디비 쓰고 os는 끼워팔기? 식 마케팅을 하는거 같아요
<bluedusk> 국내 시장에서
<bluedusk> 아직 리눅스야 redhat 이 좀더 인지도 있어서 redhat 쓰는곳이 많긴 한데
<bluedusk> oracle 디비 쓰면서 oracle linux 같이 쓰면 우리가 논스톱으로 장애지원 다 해줄께 하면
<bluedusk> 일하기 싫네요
<bluedusk> -_-
<bluedusk> 놀사람!
<drake_kr_> 응?
<bluedusk> 오 drake_kr_ 옹님
<bluedusk> 저랑 놀아주실껀가요? +__+
<drake_kr> 뭐 커피라도 사주시나
<bluedusk> 뭐 압구정으로 오신다면
<bluedusk> 커피한잔 못사드리겠습니까
<drake_kr> 생각해보니 귀찮네요
<bluedusk> ㅇ_ㅇ
<bluedusk> 뭐 그렇죠
<DarkCircle> 근데 요새 레드햇 하는짓 보면 막장이라 레드햇 고객 줄어들듯 ㅡ,.ㅡ ...
<drake_kr> ibm 사세요
<bluedusk> DarkCircle, 그게
<bluedusk> 참 . 그래요..-_-
<drake_kr> 질문하고 답변하는 방법 공지 올려야 되나..
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 뭐 없는것보다는 있는게 좋지 않을까요?
<bluedusk> 맨날 질문하는 저같은 사람 입장에서도 질문하는 방법 자체가 정형화 되어 있으면 좀더 도움이 될거 같구요
<drake_kr> 님
<drake_kr> 뭔가 잘못된 정보를 들은것 같은 느낌이 드는데요
<bluedusk> 넴?
<bluedusk> 기분탓이에요
<readytoact> 하아
<ipeter> 으읍
<ipeter> 다시 왔습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 할로
<razGon_Web> drake_kr: 드디어 주문했습니다. 지름신을 못이기고...ㅠㅠ 마제스터치 MINILA Air.
<bluedusk> 오옼
<bluedusk> razGon_Web, 축하드려요
<readytoact> 우와 우와
<readytoact> 저의 링크가 도움이 된건가요
<razGon_Web> dPq
<razGon_Web> 예...ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 오픈스택 설치하러 나가야하는데 걱정이네요
<bluedusk> -_-;
<Seony> 테스팅 환경이에요? 아님 프로덕션 용이에요?
<bluedusk> Seony, 음 아직 테스트 환경이죠?
<bluedusk> 프로덕으로 사용전에 테스트 해보고 싶다고 구축해달라고 해서요
<readytoact> 오
<readytoact> Seony 님한테 지원을 받으심 되겠네요
<bluedusk> 그 테스트 환경이 1node 인건 개그포인트구요
<readytoact> 물어보면 회사 엔지니어라고 -0-
<Seony> 가상머신으로 충분히 해보셨을테니, 실제 서버도 별 다를거 없을 거에요
<bluedusk> 거길 설치하러 가기전에 전 또 테스트 해보고 있다는..-_-
<ipeter> bluedusk: 저도 관심 많아요. 오픈스택이요!
<ipeter> 나중에 모르는거 있으면 많이 여쭤보겠습니다!
<bluedusk> ipeter, 전 별로 관심 안가지고 싶어요..-_-;
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 오픈스택에 1노드라닠
<DarkCircle> 차라리 그냥 vmware 사서 대충 깔아쓰세요가 맞는거 아닌가 싶...
<bluedusk> DarkCircle, vmware를 왜사요
<bluedusk> kvm 쓰면 돼죠
<bluedusk> DarkCircle, 근데 말로는 써보고 괜찮으면 늘린다고 하는데 괜찮다는 기준도 모호하고
<DarkCircle> 아무것도 모르는 고객에겐 vmware가 낫죠
<bluedusk> 늘리는것도 얼마나 늘릴건지도 모호하고
<bluedusk> 사실 전 아무것도 모르지만 vmware 가 더 빡치게 만들던데요 -_-
<bluedusk> 아무것도 모르지만 kvm이 더 나은듯.;
<DarkCircle> 초고수....................................(중얼중얼)
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ
<bluedusk> DarkCircle, 어 drake_kr 님 찾으시는건가요?
<readytoact> 전 잘 몰라서 이것저것 다 써요.
<readytoact> 회사 인프라는 KVM기반으로
<bluedusk> 회사 인프라는 누군가가..-_-
<readytoact> 개인서버는 뱀웨어 esxi
<bluedusk> 개인서버는 kvm 기반으로
<readytoact> proxmox라는 가상화 툴로 회사 인프라를 도배
<readytoact> 가상화가 좋은건 그냥 OS통째로 받기 쉬어서
<ipeter> 재접하겠습니다.
<DarkCircle> 아침에 일어나자마자 지금까지 하는게 줄기차게 빌드하는거 - -;
<Seony> 뭐 빌드하시는데요?
<DarkCircle> perl 라이브러리 python 라이브러리 boost webkit gnome xfce4 libreoffice apache2.4 mariadb-10
<DarkCircle> 400개쯤 되는거 같네요 ㄱ-;
<Seony> 아... 리버오피스 빌드하시는군요..
<DarkCircle> webkit도 webkit1 -> webkit2로 업그레이드 하고 ...
<DarkCircle> 전체적으로 싹 다 업그레이드해요
 * DarkCircle (곶통받는다...)
<bluedusk> DarkCircle, 빌드서버랑 패키지 서버를 별도로 놔둬요
<bluedusk> DarkCircle, 보니깐 s 사에서는 빌드 서버 cpu 90 몇개짜리 서버 있는거 같던데
<DarkCircle> 집에 머신이 한대(!)
<DarkCircle> .................................................................................................
<DarkCircle> 빌드서버를 Pentium4로 할 수도 없는 노릇.
<DarkCircle> 아 두대구나 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> S사는 ...
<DarkCircle> 머신 자체가 그냥 ...
<DarkCircle> SSD 덩어리죠.
<DarkCircle> (...부럽...)
<bluedusk> 나스 왔네요
<bluedusk> 8베이짜리
<ipeter> 휴...개발와서 일하는데 여기 1주일이
<ipeter> 유지보수 4~5달 맞먹네요.
<ipeter> 진짜 폭풍 흡입 배우고 있습니다.
<Seony> 개발 노동시장이지만, 그래도 많이 배우시겠네요
<ipeter> 네네..
<bluedusk> 역시 능력자시라서
<bluedusk> 4~5달치를 일주일만에 뚝딱뚞딱 배우시는군요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 회사에서 중소기업치고는 급여가 높은편이라서 좋은 개발자들이 많다는 이야기 들었는데,
<ipeter> 사람들에게 이것저것 물어가며 들어보니 정말 ㅎㄷㄷ하네요.
<ipeter> =_=
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ 그말이 아니라, 여기서 일주일치 배우던 양이 유지보수 포지션 4~5달 있는 배우는 분량과 같다구요..
<ipeter> 전 둔재입니다. 두어번씩 물어보거든요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 헐.. 전 무쓸모인데..;
<bluedusk> =__=
<Seony> 저는 앞에서는 조낸 아는척하고, 뒤에 가서 조낸 머리 싸맵니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 내년에 절 보시게되면, 제가 아는 척해도 이양반 아는거 쥐뿔도 없구나 하고 생각하시면 됩니다
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 그러지들 마세요.
<bluedusk> 전 그냥 아는 척 할래도 아는게 없어요.ㅠ
<ipeter> 뭐 좀 물어보면 청산유수처럼 이렇게 이렇게 해봐 말씀하시면서
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 최고 엔지니어들..ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그건, 그 사이에 구글링 열라 클릭질 하는 거에요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 어
<bluedusk> ipeter, drake_kr 님 찾으시는건가요?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 전 이미 구글신 신봉자여서
<ipeter> 드레이크님 구글보다 더빠름.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 최고예요.
<ipeter> 뭔가 지식 여쭤보면
<ipeter> 어느샌가 답글달리고 다른말씀 나누고 계십니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 드레이크님은 고수죠
<Seony> 저랑 다릅니다
<jasonjang> ipeter님 요즘 drake_ kr님과 일해요?
<drake_kr> ??
<jasonjang> 아니, 윗 글 보다가 ipeter 께 질문했어요. ㅎㅎㅎ 유명하시네~ drake_kr
<bluedusk> 저 퇴근이나 할래요
<bluedusk> 배도 고프고
<DarkCircle> 마침 밥버거먹는중이었는데
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> bluedusk, 밥버거 드셔보시라능.
<bluedusk> 전
<bluedusk> 밥사준다는 사람이 없어서..ㅠ
<bluedusk> 어디서 그런거 파는지도 모르겟어요
<bluedusk> 걍 집에서 라면이나 끓여먹어야죠
<DarkCircle> 밥버거 집 있어요 'ㅅ'
<drake_kr> 전 그냥 집짓고 있는데..
<DarkCircle> 나베르 지도 ㄱㄱㄱ
<drake_kr> 수중도시 한번 해보려고..
<bluedusk> 헐 능력자!!
<bluedusk> 슈중도시!!!
<bluedusk> 집을 짓다니.;
<DarkCircle> 초고수 .................................... (궁시렁궁시렁)
<drake_kr> mc.drake.kr 버전 1.7.10으로 들어오세요
<bluedusk> 저 mind craft 없어요
<bluedusk> 뭐 스팀에서 세일해준다면이야 모를까.;
<ipeter> 배고픕니다.
<bluedusk> 네
<bluedusk> 저두요
<bluedusk> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 오늘 저녁을 뭐 먹으면 좋을까요...?
<ipeter> 개발자들을 위한 메뉴어플 하나 만들면...
<bluedusk> 오늘 저녁 누구에게 밥사달라고 해야 할까요?
<ipeter> 좋지 않을까 생각됩니다.
<ipeter> 월요일 저녁-양념치킨
<ipeter> 화요일-프라이드치킨
<ipeter> 수요일-간장치킨
<ipeter> 목요일-버팔로 와일드 윙
<ipeter> 금요일-치킨버거
<ipeter> 토요일-쉬는날에 치킨집 프랜차이즈 검색
<ipeter> 일요일-치킨집 차리기
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 깻잎으로 뭐하지
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ- ...
<DarkCircle> http://m.todayhumor.co.kr/view.php?table=humorbest&no=914356
<myobot> [링크 제목] 오늘의유머 - 고양이 스크래쳐 샀는데 사용을 안합니다. ㅠ
<ipeter> 오늘 점심안먹었는데 진짜 배고프네요.
<ipeter> =_=
<bluedusk> 헐 이런 종북 좌빨 커뮤니티의 글이나 보다니!!!
<bluedusk> 국정원에 신고해야겟다!!
<bluedusk> 국정원 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 도와줘요 댓글달고 싶어요
<bluedusk> 아 집에 가서 밥이나 먹어야지 배고프니 헛소리만 하네..-_-;
<PotatoGim> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 앞으로 고생되겠지만, 잘 부탁합니다. PotatoGim 음...축하한다는 말씀을 못드리겠네요. 위로의 말씀을 드려야 하나~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 축하로 받아들이고 감사히 받겠습니다...ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> (반대로 제가) 감사!
<ipeter> 으...
<ipeter> 밥먹고 왔습니다.
<ipeter> +_+
<ipeter> 황홀하네요.
<PotatoGim> 어떤 맛있는 메뉴를 섭렵하셨기에...
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 마인크래프트 뭐좀 해볼게 있는데
<drake_kr> 들어오실분 없겠지요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 와퍼세트 먹었습니다.
<ipeter> 버거킹이요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> ㅋㅋ 황홀할 만하네요.
<PotatoGim> 저는 강된장에 공기밥 1.5로 만족하렵니다...
<PotatoGim> 마인크래프트를 전혀 해본 적이 없다보니...
<ipeter> 크학
<ipeter> 간된장
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 침이 막 고이네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 거기에 계란 후라이가 써비쓰입니다 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 잘게 썰린 상추에 밥을 슥슥 비벼서...
<PotatoGim> 반숙 계란 후라이를 딱!
<ipeter> 크헐
<ipeter> 저 오늘 아침 점심 안먹고 저녁이 처음이었는데 햄버거.
<ipeter> 쌀먹고 싶었는데 다른분들이 빨리 먹고 오자고해서 햄버고 선택했는데..
<ipeter> 강.된.장으로 저에게 큰 고통을 안겨주시는군요..ㅠ
<PotatoGim> 윽... 1일 1식하시나요?
<ipeter> 어제 오늘은 그렇네요...ㅠ
<ipeter> 잠시 재접하고 오겠습니다.
<ipeter> 퇴근하겠습니다.
<ipeter> 수고하셔요.
<DarkCircle> 거지발싸개 같은 systemd (붕노 -ㅅ-) ...
<lindol> 컁.. -ㅅ-
<lindol> DarkCircle, 핥짝
<PotatoGim^Home> 아이고... 졸음이 오는데 문서 작성할게 남아서 잘 수가 없네요..
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ- 냐릉 ...
<DarkCircle> ... 가셨네 /-ㅠ-/ ...............................................................................
<DarkCircle> 묘봇 또 나감 ...
<DarkCircle> ㅡ,.ㅡ;
<drake_kr> ...
<drake_kr> 지목을 당하다니
#ubuntu-ko 2014-08-27
<ipeter> 으으...
<ipeter> 코딩용 마우스로 좋은거 없을까요?
<ipeter> 뭐 코딩이용이라고 딱히 어떤 기능이 좋아야하는지는 잘 모르겠지만,
<ipeter> 그래도 여기 계신분들 다 프로그래머시니까 한번 그렇게 여쭤봅니다.
<ipeter> 좀 작고 가벼운 놈이면 좋겠습니다..ㅠ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<PotatoGim> Kensington slimblade 추천드립니다~!
<Work^Seony> 마우스로 코딩하시는 고수!
<readytoact> 아흠
<readytoact> -_-
<readytoact> 아침부터 난리네요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아이고... 마우스로 코딩을..
<readytoact> 안녕들 하세요-
<readytoact> 전 안녕못해요.
<ipeter> 모스부호처럼 띠릭 띠릭 띠리릭 클릭하면 디ㅗ나요?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 무슨일 있으신가요?
<readytoact> 아.. 답례로 주시는 '안녕하세요' 안받으려고 선수친거예요 -0-
<readytoact> 우리나라 인삿말은 참-
<readytoact> 저흰 난독화 솔루션이 적용된 제품에서 문제가 있는데
<readytoact> 원인을 못찾겠네요
<Work^Seony> 난독화 솔루션이라 원인찾기가 어려운 것일지도... ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 오
<readytoact> 언어유희!
<readytoact> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 언어유희는 늘 즐겁죠 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> -_- 게임 난독화는 어려워요
<readytoact> 고객의 반응이 너무 다양해서
<ipeter> 블투 마우스 추천 취소입니다.
<ipeter> 보안때문에 제 컴에선 안깔리네요.
<ipeter> 드라이브가 설치가 안되요.
<ipeter> 근데 왜 차장님 놋북에는 될까요.
<ipeter> 블투 드라이버도 직급으로 밀어부치는건가요.
<readytoact> 차장님께서 보안팀과 친하신거죠
<readytoact> ipeter: 공기관에 계세요? 어디신데 PC보안을 쓰세요?
<ipeter> 사기업입니다.
<ipeter> 모 대기업 프로젝트에 나왔습니다.
<readytoact> 아하
<readytoact> 하긴 대기업은 뭐
<readytoact> 저희 컨설턴트들도 대기억이나 기관 진단 나가면
<readytoact> 일단 PC보안부터 우회하고 시작해요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 어떤 보안을 하는 거에요?
<Work^Seony> 블투 전파방해용 금속 케이스?
<Work^Seony> 아니면 도난방지용 홍채 인식기?
<Work^Seony> 너무 썰렁해서 다들 얼어붙으신듯 ㅋ
<bluedusk> Work^Seony, 안녕하세요 (__)
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 사무실 우분투를 재설치해야할듯 싶네요
<Work^Seony> 파폭 동작이 이상하고, 쓸데없는 프로그램도 너무 많이 깔아놨고...
<razGon_web> 역시....
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 키보드 기다리고 있습니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 오호?! 지르셨군요
<razGon_web> 운송장에 광주 도착했다는..ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 뭐 지르셨어요?
<razGon_web> ㅠ.ㅠ 예.. 저는 지름신의 노예 되버렸음.ㅠ
<samahui_WS> 전 블랙박스랑 라바기다리고 있어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 블랙박스 고장나서 새로 하나 샀는데 인터넷이 싸길래 주문해 놓고 생각해보니 어짜피 수리센터 가서 달아야 되는군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 지름신은 질러주면 질러줄수록 다음에 강하게 찾아오십니다 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 원래 지름신 충전시켜놓으면 더 파워가 세져요
<razGon_web> ㄴㄴㄴ
<Work^Seony> 상위 지름신이 내려오신달까 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 다음은 레오폴드?
<razGon_web> 에잇.. 맥북 프로도 지르는데.ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 지를때 질러야 마음에 평안이 찾아옵니다
<samahui_WS> 지르세요~
<razGon_web> 이사건때문에 맥북프로는 이사후에.
<razGon_web> 다음주나 주문할거에요.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> samahui_WS, 전 뭐 지를까요?
<Work^Seony> 한 300만원쯤 생길거 같은데요
<Work^Seony> 향후를 위해 보관해둘까요...
<samahui_WS> Work^Seony님은 이제 집을 지르실때 아닌가요? 전력 빵빵한 곳으로
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 확 지르세요 ~
<Work^Seony> 집은 좀 상황이 달라서요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 300정도 보관해 두면 조만간 새로운 CPU소식들이 나올겁니다
<samahui_WS> 인텔이 한번 뛰어넘더니 다음 라인업과 함께 쏟아낼기세더군요
<Work^Seony> 제 맥프로는 옥타코어 달려있어서 괜찮아요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 하이퍼쓰레딩까지 16코어
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ;; 그건 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 제가 지름신이 될 차례인가요? ㅎ
<samahui_WS> 전 신형나오면 PC갈아탈 생각입니다만
<Work^Seony> 신형씨퓨요?
<samahui_WS> 애 날올때 되어가서 ㅜㅜ 산후조리원을 지르게 생겼습니다 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 넵
<samahui_WS> 산후조리원이 강남은 너무 비싸요
<Work^Seony> 산후조리원... 돈 많이 들죠
<razGon_web> 마우스는 마소거 sculpt마우스로 새로 주문. 근데. 그립감이 로지텍게 더 좋네요.
<samahui_WS> 마우스는 로지텍이죠
<samahui_WS> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 예전에는 마소 좋았는데 요즘은 로지텍이 젤 났더라고요
<Work^Seony> 마소는 그 뭐냐, 아크마우스 삽질한 이후로 계속 내리막이에요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 그러게요
<samahui_WS> 그러고보니 아크 이후로 하향곡선에 재동이 안걸리는군요
<Work^Seony> 이게 다 발머 책임 ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 대장을 또 바꿀때가 된거죠
<razGon_web> sculpt마우스는 나름 괜찮아요. 단. 그립감을... 너무 낮게 만들어졌습니다.
<razGon_web> 뭐 적응하기 나름일거 같아요
<razGon_web> 쓰다보니 잘써지더라구요.
<samahui_WS> 그 그립감이 낮으면 손목이 쉬 피곤해지는거 같아서요
<samahui_WS> 손목은 소중하니까요~
<Work^Seony> 저는 뭘써도 손목이 힘들다보니, 이제는 팔꿈치의 위치가 중요해졌어요
<Work^Seony> 팔꿈치에 뭔가 기댈만한게 없으면 무리가 많이 가더라구요
<razGon_web> 일단은 두고 보고 난뒤에 마우스를 고르렵니다. 대기중인 마우스가 더 있으니깐요.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 팔꿈치는 의자의 팔걸이.ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 화면에 터치 스크린을 달아주는겁니다
<razGon_web> 좋은 점은 마소건. 연결하니 바로 자동으로 붙더라구요.ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 마우스와 헤어지는거죠
<razGon_web> 게다가 나름 버튼의 의미가 .ㅎ
<razGon_web> 맥북사용할때도 쓰게요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 맥북은, 키보드 아래 붙어있는 트랙패드만한게 없습니다.
<Work^Seony> 최고에요
<Work^Seony> 익숙해지시면, 식탁이건 책이건 두 손가락으로 쓸고있는 자신의 모습을 보게될 정도입니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 트랙패드 사용해보니 편하더군요.
<razGon_web> 참신한 아이디어입니다.
<razGon_web> 앗.. 이럴때가 아니지.. 책 봐야 하는데. 오늘 저녁에 발표..ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> http://pckeyboard.com/page/category/UKBD
<myobot> [링크 제목] Unicomp, Inc.: Unicomp Keyboards
<samahui_WS> 키보드를 지르신다면 마지막 버클링방식 파는 회사입니다
<samahui_WS> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 모델 M의 후속들이죠
<samahui_WS> 타자치는 기분을 느끼실 수 있습니다
<samahui_WS> 다들 지르세요~
<razGon_web> samahui_WS: 진료 보는데 소음때문에 힘듭니다. ㅎ
<samahui_WS> 회사에서도 힘들어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 집에서 글쓸때나 프로그래밍 혼자 할때 정말 좋지만요 ㅎㅎ;
<PotatoGim> 맛점~!
<samahui_WS> 점심 맛있게들 드세요
<Work^Seony> 점심시간 됐군요
<Work^Seony> 전 슬슬 퇴근할 시간이 됐구요...
<samahui_WS> 전 점심먹고 외근나갑니다 ㅎㅎ; Soeny님은 퇴근잘하시고 저녁 맛나게 드세요 ~~
<samahui_WS> 나중에 뵈요~
<Work^Seony> 넵 수고하세요
<PotatoGim> 수고하세요~ㅀ
<DarkCircle> 진료보는데 슈컹슈컹 하면 뭔가 컴퓨터 좀 하는거 같은 사람으 느낌이 나죸ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 의사샘께서 마치 컴퓨터로 백신을 프로그래밍해서 주사기로 꽂는듯한? ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> USB 포트를 딱!
<drake_kr_> 사람 몸에 usb포트라니
<Work^Seony> 무동력 추진 장치가 실험에 성공했으니, 사람 몸에 usb같은거 꽂을 날도 곧 오겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그리고 블루투스 모듈을 꼽아놓고 원격 조종 ㅠ_ㅠ ...
<DarkCircle> (끔찍)
<Work^Seony> 연가시 디지털 버전이군요
<DarkCircle> 음성 인식에 (....) 욕 스피커 기능도
<drake_kr_> 말싸움대행서비스
<bluedusk> 뭐죠 이분위기는?
<bluedusk> 왠지 맛있게 점심 먹으러 가야 할듯 한 분위기네요
<bluedusk> 점심 맛있게들 드셔요
<DarkCircle> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ef6Be4jDRR8
<myobot> [링크 제목] SNL KOREA 시즌4 - Ep.22 : 김구라의 말싸움 대행서비스 - YouTube
<drake_kr_> 이거 얼마까지 알아보고 오셨어요?
<DarkCircle> 아 위에껀 마지막부분이 짤렸네요 ..
<DarkCircle> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhhFqQKnmWE
<myobot> [링크 제목] SNL코리아 시즌4 22화 김구라의 말싸움 대행 서비스 - YouTube
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ~~!!~!~!~!~!~!!~
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 안녕하십니까 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ egg 로 접속 ^^
<PotatoGim> 안녕하셔요~!
<imsu> 띠로리~!~!
<imsu> 정말 간만에 들어오는거 같아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그러게
<Seony> 먹고사느라 바쁘니 어쩔 수 없지
<imsu> 아 다 막아놔서 ㅡ.ㅡ;; 들어올 방법이 없었어유 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 퇴근하셨습니까 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 퇴근하면서 햄버거 먹고왔어 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아하 미국 버거는 훨씬 크죠? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> PotatoGim: 안녕하세요 ^^ 처음 뵙네요 ^^
<Seony> 무지 크지.
<Seony> 처음엔 둘이 나눠먹었어
<imsu> 한번 먹어보고 싶다 ㅎㅎ 치즈 느끼함도 다를거 같은데
<imsu> 치즈 맛있어용 ~!~!~! ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 느끼한 것보다는, 짜다는게 더 강할거야
<imsu> 아 원래 치즈가 짠가요?
<imsu> 마트에서 파는 치즈 먹으면 좀 짠 맛이 있긴하던데
<Seony> 치즈 만드는 과정을 보니까, 소금을 많이 넣을수록 뭐가 잘된다고 하는거 같더라고.
<Seony> 근데, 그런걸 떠나서 서양인들이 좀 오지게 짜게 먹어
<imsu> 아하~ 무슨 김치처럼 발효식품에 소금 왕창 뿌리는 거랑 비슷한가요?
<PotatoGim> 얼마전부터 죽치고 있게 되었습니다...^^ 잘 부탁드려요~
<Seony> 그런 셈이지
<razGon_web> imsu: 안녕하세요? 오래간만!!!
<razGon_web> 치즈에 소금을 많이 넣으면 경화가 잘됩니다.
<Seony> 경화였군요
<razGon_web> 그리고 오래동안 보존을 가능하고 숙성기간이 길어집니다.
<razGon_web> 제가 알고 있는 건 그거에요.
<razGon_web> 뭐 다른 이유도 있는거 같은데. 두부 간수? 요런거 비슷할겁니다.ㅋ
<Seony> 염도가 높아지니 보존기간이 길어지는건 쉽게 이해가 되네요
<razGon_web> 키보드가 왜이리 않오죠? 기대기대...
<Seony> 주문하면 하루만에 오는 곳이 이제는 참 신기하네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 여긴 주문하고나서 잊어먹고 살아야 마음이 편하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 한2주 걸리죠? 배타고 오니.
<Seony> 네 보통 2주 정도...
<Seony> 가끔 1주일만 올 때도 있구요...
<razGon_web> 우리나라는 통일되면 배송일은 2일정도로 늘어날듯요.
<razGon_web> 오~
<Seony> 애플 같은데에서는 컴퓨터 주문하면 2일짜리로 배송해줍니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 3일 안에 집에 와요
<razGon_web> 제가 제주도에서 물건 주문할때 그랬어요.
<razGon_web> 운좋으면 2일 나쁘면 10일.
<Seony> 근데, 3일 걸려서 주문하느니 걍 애플 스토어로 가는게 낫죠... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 우리나라에서 당연한게 외국에서는 핫한거군요.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 있을 수 없는 일이죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데, 사람은 적응의 동물이라고, 막상 이런데서 살면 적응됩니다
<Seony> 물건 주문하고 잊는건 이제 패시브 스킬이 됐어요
<drake_kr_> https://www.ddengle.com/files/attach/images/64/847/582/e84eef85c6705c4960e5cf080faa6ed3.jpg
<myobot> [링크 형식] image/jpeg
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 이거 사진 웃기네요
<drake_kr> 해맑은 표정
<imsu> razGon_web: 안녕하세요 ^^ 오랜만이에요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 옛날에는 음모론에 참 관심 많았는데, 먹고사는데 바쁘니 음모론에 관심 가질 시간도 없고...
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ 예전에 수돗물 불소 음모론 저한테 링크해주셨잖아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 역시 음모론이랑 세계멸망설, 종말론자들이 사실 알고보면 백수들이 많고, 그들 대부분이 종말을 기다린다는 썰 아닌 썰이 맞는 말인듯...
<imsu> 그리고 하나 기억나는건 세계 종말론 이었나? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 불소 그거는 음모론이 아니라 아마 실제에 가까울껄
<imsu> 아 그래요?
<imsu> 저는 그 쪽으로는 문외한이라 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 그 어디서도 불소가 치아에 좋다고 발표한적이 없대...
<imsu> 아하~
<drake_kr> 선풍기틀고 자면 뒤진다는새끼들 다 모아놓고 선풍기 틀어놓고 재우고 싶음..
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 예전에 그런말도 많았었는데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> drake_kr: 출근은 도대체 언제........... ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 맥심 커피 꼬다리 모으면 뭐 주는거 있다는 놈들
<drake_kr> 캔뚜껑 모으면 뭐 주는거 있다는 놈들
<drake_kr> 캔뚜껑 키로당 10만원씩에 가져가라
<drake_kr> 커피 꼬다리는 덤으로 준다
<drake_kr> 대충 만개쯤 모은듯
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 캔뚜껑 그거는 걍 재활용하는데 팔려고 모으는거 아니었나요? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 002데이컴
<drake_kr> 키로당 5천원 준댑니다
<Seony> 저 어릴 적에, 손톱 길러서 한의원에 가면 1cm당 만원 준다는 얘기도 있었는데요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그럴거면 뚜껑을 모으는게 아니라 병 자체를 모아야죠
<imsu> 어이쿠 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 회선 불량 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 그거 다 모으는 사람이 있긴 있나요? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 다가 얼만디
<Seony> 어딘가엔 있겠지
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 하기사 제 아는 사람은 여기저기 캔뚜껑행사하면 모으더라고요
<imsu> 나중에 쓰려고 그런건가 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 뤼~ 입니다
<samahui_TP> 점심들은 맛있게 드셨는지요?
<razGon_web> samahui_TP: ㅎㅎㅎ 드디어 왔습니다.ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP>  축하드립니다
<razGon_web> 감사합니다. 한글자판은 외워졌내요
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_web> 대신 특수키인 우측 쉬프트같은게 적응안되네요. 한글키도 그렇고.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 적응기간을 가지고 적용시켜야 겠습니다.
<razGon_web> 바쁘지 않을 때 적용시켜야 겠어요.
<samahui_TP> 몇일쓰면 금방 적응되실겁니다
<samahui_TP> 요즘 일본 직구로 해피 26만원선에 구입이 가능하군요... 정말 저렴한데요
<razGon_web> 엔화가 바닥을 치고 있더라구요
<razGon_web> 아... 특수키 특히 우측 쉬프트키는 적응이 안되는 군요. 거기에 특수키 제가 나름 많이 사용하고 있엇군요!!
<samahui_TP> 이 또한 지나가리리... 라고 했죠. 하다보면 익숙해져요 ㅎㅎ;;
<readytoact> 엔화가!
<readytoact> -_- 엔화나 잔뜩 사놔볼까
<samahui_TP> 엔화나 달러나 다 떨어지는데 왜 수입품 가격은 안떨어지는지
<samahui_TP> 우리나라는 다른걸 다 떠나서 유통구조를 좀 바꿀 필요가 보입니다
<samahui_TP> 유통구조만 다듬어도 훨씬 물가가 안정적이지 않을까 싶네요
<samahui_TP> 이제는 정말 자국기업제품이나 정식수입품 사주지말고 직구로 해외물건 구입하는게 답인거 같아요. 너무 차이나네요. 나름 착한가격이라는 레오폴드 직수도 해피 가격은 안내려서 36만원... 34인가? 아무튼 그러한데 일본 직구 대행으로 구입해도 26만원... 10만원차이는 너무하자나요
<jasonjang> 오~ imsu !! 오랫만! 반가워요
<jasonjang_> n
<bluedusk> 오 안녕하세요 (__) jasonjang_ 님
<jasonjang_> 반갑습니다 bluedusk
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!
<jasonjang_> 반갑습니다.
<razGon_web> 허걱...
<razGon_web> 제이슨님 방가요.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 리부팅할께요
<razGon_web> 리하이요
<razGon_web> 텐키리스자판을 노트북말고 처음 사용해봅니다만. 생소합니다.
<razGon_web> 제가 기술이 딸리는 것도 있지만, 오타가 나름 많이 나는 군요.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 조금 나도 이해 해주십시요.ㅎ
<imsu> jasonjang_: 오~~ 안녕하세요 ^^
<jasonjang_> 페북에서 이름만 떠 있는거 봤는데....잘 지네죠!
<bluedusk> a34x 라는 한성에서 나온 놋북을 받았는데..-_-;
<bluedusk> 이게 참..;
<imsu> jasonjang_: 넹 ^^ 잘 지내시죠? ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 한성 놋북 외형상은 문제 없어보이는데 이상하게 쓰다보면 건드린거 별로 없는데도 고장이 이리저리 @#)%*@#)%*)!#%*
<DarkCircle> imsu (!!!)
<jasonjang_> 네. 덕분에 imsu
<imsu> DarkCircle: 오 ~~ 오랜만에 여러 분들 뵙네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ 감회가 새롭습니다. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그동안 어째 지내셨길래 -0-;;
<bluedusk>  DarkCircle 이게 일단 os 까는데 참 난감하네요..pxe도 지원안하고..ㅡㅡ
<imsu> DarkCircle: 아 회사에서 웹irc까지 죄다 막아놔서 접속을 간간히 폰으로만 했어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 훼사라니(!)
<DarkCircle> 강의하신건 다 땔치셨나보네요 ?ㅅ?
<imsu> DarkCircle: 지금은 대놓고 그냥 에그랑 놋북이랑 가지고 와서 접속 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 어라
<bluedusk> imsu, 회사 다니세요?
<imsu> 어쩌다 보니 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이제 곧 퇴사할거임 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang_> ㅎㅎㅎ 소식 좀 자주 줘요~ 나부터 전부 깜깜이쟎아
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 퇴사하시고 울회사 오시는건 아니죠?
<imsu> ㅠ.ㅠ;;; 그러게요 한 1년 된거 같네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> ㄷㄷㄷ
<imsu> bluedusk: 응? 능력 안되요 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 뽑아주시면 넙죽 들어갑니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 캬아~~~
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 저도 능력은 안되지만..
<bluedusk> 걍 출퇴근만 잘하니 안짤리고 살고 있어요
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 좋은 회사 다니시는군요 ~~ ^^
<imsu> DarkCircle: 음 어쩌다보니 그만두게 되었다능 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> imsu, 무슨회사 인데요?
<imsu> bluedusk: 곧 그만둘 회사인데 ;;;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 사실 저도 그만두고 싶어요
<bluedusk> imsu, 저도 취직좀 굽신굽신
<imsu> bluedusk: 저는 능력이 허접하여 받아주는데가 없어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 능력자..-_-;
<bluedusk> 왜 여기 채널에 능력자들은 다들 자기가 허접하다고 하는걸까요?
<Seony> 더 능력있는 분들을 만나기 때문이겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> ㅇ_ㅇ
<bluedusk> 역시 큰물에서 놀아야하는군요
<razGon_web> 왜 쉬프트+스페이스를 쓰는지 알았어요.
<razGon_web> 이런 자판에서는 전환이 훨씬 쉽네요
<bluedusk> razGon_web, 이런자판이라 하시면 맥북?
<razGon_web> 마제스터치 미니엘에이 에어 샀습니다.
<razGon_web> 지금 테스트중이요
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 정작 전 지름산 방어 했는데
<razGon_web> MINILA air
<bluedusk> razGon_web, 키보드 무게는 어떤가요?  무겁나요
<razGon_web> 제 키보드와 마우스가 갑자기 기능이 좀 이상해지더라구요.
<razGon_web> 아이패드에어정도? 그정도 무게입니다.
<razGon_web> 무거운편은 아닙니다.
<razGon_web> 물론.일반 키보드만큼 나갑니다.
<razGon_web> 이게 문제가 뭐냐면 우측 쉬프트.
<razGon_web> 넘작아요.
<razGon_web> 그리고 한영전환하려면 우측 알트를 눌러야 하는데 힘들더군요
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 손꾸락~!~! ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 이런 자판으로 많이 하다보면 손목터널 증후군 오겠어요
<FriedChicken> ...
<FriedChicken> 졸렸
<razGon_web> FriedChicken: 리하이요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 분신술..ㅋ
<FriedChicken> 분신술ㅋㅋㅋ
<FriedChicken> GarlicChicken <- 얘는 자는중 ㅡㅅㅡ
<FriedChicken> GarlicChicken / 퍽퍽
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<FriedChicken> 아 더워 죽겠네요 ㅡㅅㅡ
<FriedChicken> 저번달 ...
<FriedChicken> 전기요금 영수증 받았는데
<FriedChicken> 5년전에 7만원 나오던게 지금은 108000원
<FriedChicken> _-_ 진짜 이 나라를 좀 어떻게 해야 ...
<razGon_web> 한영전환키를 임의로 설정 못하나요?
<FriedChicken> 할 수 있죠
<FriedChicken> ibus나 nabi ime에서
<razGon_web> 예전은 그게 되었던거 같은데 말이죠. 레지스트리 건들지 말구요.
<razGon_web> 윈도우상입니다.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 윈도우 7
<FriedChicken> 아 윈도우에서도 돼요.
<FriedChicken> 아마 화면 우측 하단 어딘가에 설정하는 부분이 있을거예요
<FriedChicken> 정 안되면 ...
<FriedChicken> 키보드를 아마 type 3인가로 바꾸어야 할거예요
<FriedChicken> 그렇게 하면 shift+space가 먹히는걸로 (...)
<FriedChicken> 졸려서 엔터키를 쳤는지도 모르겠 ㅡㅅㅡ (..)
<FriedChicken> 기존에는 usb어쩌구 라든가 그런식으로 인식 되겠죠.
<FriedChicken> 시스템->장치관리자->키보드-> 등록정보 였던가
<razGon_web> 레지스트리를 변경하는 게 있어서 변경시켰습니다.
<FriedChicken> 하여간 대충 그렇게 들어가서 바꿨던걸로
<razGon_web> 그래도 원키에 되면 우측 펑션키에 원키가 있었으면 해서 그랬습니다.ㅎ
<FriedChicken> 아 생각코보니 전 해피해킹 쓰고 있네요
<FriedChicken> 갈축 106키도 쓰기야 한데
<FriedChicken> anyway
<razGon_web> 저는 마제스 터치.
<razGon_web> 마제스터치 minila air-적축 입니다.
<FriedChicken> 흠 ㅡㅅㅡ
<FriedChicken> 갈축은 아무리 써도 제 손에는 안맞 (..)
<FriedChicken> 동생 쓰라고 줬는데 이녀석도 안쓴다고 해서 (...) 다시 훼수 =3
<FriedChicken> 는 접고 다시 해피해킹으로 가야 ㅡㅅㅡ (...)
<FriedChicken> led에 불둘어오는건데 요샌 눈이 아파서 꺼요
<FriedChicken> 둘어오는 -> 들어오는
<FriedChicken> 아마 해피해킹이나 86키 마제스터치나 비슷할겁니다
<razGon_web> 갈축이 나름 경쾌하지 않나요?
<FriedChicken> 경퀘(?)한건 청축이예요
<razGon_web> 저는 레오폴드f660c로 나중에 가볼까 합니다.ㅋ
<FriedChicken> 아삭아삭 소리가 나죠
<razGon_web> 그건 소음이...ㅎ
<FriedChicken> 갈축은 밍밍한게 그냥 푹푹 들어가요
<razGon_web> 따각따각...ㅎㅎ
<FriedChicken> 키가 너무 가벼워서 ...
<razGon_web> 적축은 힘이 없어요.
<razGon_web> 닿기만해도 반응.ㅋ
<FriedChicken> 처음에 진짜 적응 안돼서 혼났 (...)
<razGon_web> 흑축쓰다가 이런느낌오닠ㅋㅋ.
<FriedChicken> 아마 갈축 적축 조금 비스무레할거예요
<FriedChicken> 가벼운건 적축이 더 가벼울듯 싶은데
<FriedChicken> 흑축 정도 써야 해피해킹에 적응이 되는데 갈축은 흠 ...
<razGon_web> 예
<FriedChicken> 적축이 좀 아니다 싶으시다면 갈축도 비슷한 느낌.
<razGon_web> 흑축을 쓰면 약간 무겁다는 느낌인데.
<razGon_web> 적축은 그냥 카스테라 같아요.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 무접접은 더 한거 같던데.ㅋ 찹쌀떡.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 일단 무선이라서 이것을 써보고 있습니다. ㅋ
<FriedChicken> 그렇다고 느낌이 펜타그래프 같지도 않아서 긁어치기라등가 비벼치기 같은 스킬은 또 안먹 (...)
<imsu> 흑축흑축~~~ ㅋㅋ
<FriedChicken> 정전용량무접점 방식이었으면 배터리계의 최고봉인 듀라셀 마저도 버티긴 쉽지 않을듯
<razGon_web> 팬타그래프는 그런점이 좋았죠. 부비기...ㅋㅋ
<FriedChicken> 요새 음향 장비를 간간히 다루다보니 배터리 방전 곡선 그래프도 찾아보고 막 그러는데
<FriedChicken> 듀라셀이 제일 오래버티더군요. 전압도 초반에 어느정도 떨어지고나면 계속 그 전압으로 버텨주고
<FriedChicken> 에너자이저 쓰다 듀라셀 써보니 에너자이저가 우습게 보임 ㅡ.,ㅡ
<Seony> imsu: 내 vimrc 파일이 벌써 145라인이야 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: vi ~/.emacs  그치? ㅋㅋ
<FriedChicken> 그나저나 ...
<FriedChicken> razGon_web / 그 키보드에 자체적으로 충전 기능 있나요?
<FriedChicken> USB 를 꼽는데 충전용으로 쓴다거나 등 (...)
<razGon_web> 배터리를 씁니다.
<razGon_web> 듀라셀 많이 사두어야 될듯요.ㅋ
<razGon_web> AA건전지요
<FriedChicken> 네 배터리를 쓰는데... 충전 배터리를 넣었을때
<FriedChicken> USB 케이블 꼽아서 충전이 되는게 간혹 있어서요
<razGon_web> 아. 그냥.건전지요.
<imsu> Seony: ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 제건 아직 65라인 밖에 안되네요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 그런건 아니구요. 그냥 장난감처럼 건전지씁니다.ㅋ
<imsu> emacs가 짱이에유 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> vi 여 물럿거라
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<FriedChicken> 건전지 먹는 괴물이네요 ㄷㄷㄷ
<Seony> 내가 인터넷 어디서 본건데, vi ~/.emacs
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 편집기능은 확실히 vi가 더 좋은거 같아요
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 이맥스 배워보려고 해봤는데, 기초부터 설명한 매뉴얼이 없어서 때려쳤어
<imsu> emacs 를 vi에서 편집한다 .. ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<imsu> 별로 좋은 메뉴얼이 없는거 같아요
<imsu> 기능 많다고 하는데 대체 어디서 부터 해야하는지 저도 막막 ㅋㅋ
<FriedChicken> 요샌 이맥스가 하도 발전해서 (...)
<imsu> 그냥 지금은 단축키 몇개 쓰는거 정도 밖에는 ;;
<imsu> FriedChicken: 안녕하세요 ^^
<Seony> imsu: 내 사수였던 사람은, 이맥스로 일정 관리도 했어
<FriedChicken> 커스터마이징하자니 ...
<imsu> Seony: 있어요 저도 쓰고 있음 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> vi도 할일관리 플러그인 있는데
<imsu> 스케쥴러 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 난 잘 안써.  귀찮아
<Seony> 배경화면 바꾸는 것도 귀찮아서 안쓰는데
<FriedChicken> DarkCircle~=FriedChicken~=GarlicChicken
<FriedChicken> gnome is gnome
<imsu> Seony: emacs에 스프레드 시트 있다는거에 깜놀하고 써보려 했는데 역시나 텍스트 기반이라 뭔가 수정을 해야하더라고요 .. 패스~!!!
<FriedChicken> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<FriedChicken> 멘붕
<Seony> 이맥스에 없는게 있긴 있는 거야?  ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 없는게 있는게 이상하잖아
<imsu> FriedChicken: 아 다크서클님? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 어우 찾아서 몇개 써보려고 했는데 lisp 인가 ;; 적응안되서 포기 ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<imsu> Seony: 예전에 우분투에서 emacs 쉘로 뭐 명령어 쳤는데 안되길래 그냥 터미널에서 명령어 처리했던 기억도 있네요 ..ㅡ.ㅡ;;; 아직 잘 못쓰는 1人
<Seony> 리습은 나도 해볼려고 책까지 샀는데, 아직 손에 안잡혀
<Seony> 내 사수가, 남들 30페이지 낸거, 자기는 리습으로 2장 냈다는 그 전설의 언어 ㅋㅋ
<FriedChicken> C를 해도 머리가 아픈데 리습까정 하자니 (...)
<imsu> Seony: 아 그래요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 박사과정 수업 때, 남들 자바로 30페이지 쓴거, 지는 2페이지로 냈대
<imsu> lisp이 그렇게 편한 언어인가 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 음;; 갑자기 욕심은 나지만 못하는걸로 하겠어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 리습 쓰는 애들 자부심 쩔어준다던데
<imsu> 안하는게 아니라 못하는거야 ㅡ.ㅡ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
<FriedChicken> 자바는 진짜 있는대로 래핑해본다고 어찌 해보는데
<FriedChicken> 결론은 구미에 맞춰서 API 모양새만 바꾸는거지 그놈이 그놈 ㅡ.,ㅡ
<Seony>  gg
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그 뭐더라, 자바 1,3,5,10년차 프로그래머별 소스코드 나온거 본적 있으세요?
<FriedChicken> 자바 백엔드로 가면 그렇게 구질구질할 수가 없어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<FriedChicken> 1년차에는 주석달도 핼로월드였다가
<FriedChicken> 10년차에는 핼로월드 땅 찍고 끝 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 이거 보세요 ㅋㅋ  http://blog.daum.net/luckyman717/3210
<myobot> [링크 제목] 럭키맨의 IT 세상 그리고 Life
<FriedChicken> 달도래 ㅡ.,ㅡ (...)
<FriedChicken> ㄷㄷ라고 오타낼뻔 (....;;;....)
<imsu> 으음? ㅋㅋ
<FriedChicken> 말하면 큰일나욬
<FriedChicken> 가만 여기 미성년자가 있나 ㅡ ㅡ)?
<FriedChicken> (ㅡ ㅡ ..
<FriedChicken> (있는거 같은 냄새가 난다)
<bluedusk> 저
<bluedusk> 미성년자임
<bluedusk> 꽃다운 19세
<FriedChicken> 헐퀴
<FriedChicken> 꽃다운 '성년' =3
<FriedChicken> 꽃다운 (만) 19세 =3=3=3
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 이런식으로 절 음해하는 세력이 있을줄 상상도 못했네요
<FriedChicken> 음해라눀(!)
<bluedusk> 이런 모든 책임을 지고 제가 오늘 이자리에서 현시간부로
<bluedusk> 퇴근하겠습니다.
<FriedChicken> 좋겠(...)
<FriedChicken> 부럽(...)
<razGon_web> 퇴근합니다. 내일뵈어요
<imsu> 들어가보겠습니다 ㅎㅎ 이따뵈요 ㅎㅎ
<GarlicChicken> - -)/ 파워 출근.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<GarlicChicken> 배고파서 가방이 쟁여두던 사탕으로 저녁 해결 ㅁㅇㄴㄹ
<imsu> DarkCircle: 헐 그걸로 해결이 되십니까 ㅎㅎ
<GarlicChicken> 어차피 새까만 밤이 되면 와퍼를 (..)
<GarlicChicken> 와퍼도 먹기 싫으네요 ㄱ- ...
<GarlicChicken> 하도 먹다 지겨우니 이거도 사료 같음.
<GarlicChicken> -ㅅ- (..)
<monos> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 헐~ Work^Seony 아니 주무시고??
<PotatoGim> 와퍼가 아니라 1닭을 시전하셔야 할 것 같은데....
<jasonjang> 저는, 사료'라는 표현에 빵 터짐
<pchero1> 10년된 C 코드 만진적이 있는데.. 9단 if 본적 있습니다. ㅎㅎ
<pchero1> 에고. 방사 죄송;
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 10단은 없는 건가요?
<GarlicChicken> 전 닥을 못먹기 때문에 ㄱ- ;;; ...
<pchero1> ^^;;;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 저녁은 맛있게들 드셨는지요?
<samahui_WS> 전 이제사 복귀했습니다
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> samahui_WS: 님 저녁 맛있게 드셨어요?
<samahui_WS> 네 맛나게 먹었습니다. monos님도 맛난 저녁 하셨나요?
<monos> 전 아직요
<monos> samahui_WS: 님 혹시 메인보드나 그래픽카드 고쳐 보신적 있으세요?
<samahui_WS> 네 오븐에 구워본적은 있습니다.
<samahui_WS> 헌데 일반적으로 할짓은 못됩니다
<monos> samahui_WS:  잘되요?
<samahui_WS> 저는 잘되었는데 우선 선결 조건이 완전이 타버린건 안되고 또 오븐이 좋은게 있어야 합니다
<samahui_WS> 온도 조절 및 시간 조절 정확하게 못하면 갈라지기도 합니다
<monos> samahui_WS: 저희 보물 컴퓨터가 사망해서 지금 사마휘님 주신컴만 유일하게 사용중이에요
<samahui_WS> 왠만하면 새로 사는게 나아요
<samahui_WS> 이런.. .안타깝군요
<monos> 그래픽카드 6850 당시 20만원 넘게 주고 샀는데요
<monos> 컴퓨터도 데네브 925
<samahui_WS> 어떤게 고장난건지 파악이 되셨나요?
<monos> 그래픽카드랑 보드 둘다 맛간거 같아요
<samahui_WS> 그냥 새로 구입하셔야 할거 같은데요
<monos> 멀쩡한 그래픽카드를 보드에 꼽아두 인식 불능
<samahui_WS> 둘다 갈정도면 파워서플라이도 정상이 아닐 수 있습니다
<monos> 그래픽카드가 줄생기고 바탕화면으로 안넘어가고 검정화면만 떠 있어요
<samahui_WS> 단순한 인식불량이면 지우게로 접속단자 지워주고 껴보세요
<monos> 인식은 잘되요
<monos> 비프음 정상
<samahui_WS> 그게 그래픽코어가 깨진것일수도 있지만 보드의 브릿지칩이 나간걸수도 있어서요
<monos> 내장그래픽으론 들어가지는데요
<samahui_WS> 속편하게 이기회에 새로 장만하세요
<samahui_WS> 아니면 중고로...
<monos> 안되요
<monos> 2년은 더 사용해야 하는데요
<samahui_WS> 내장 그래픽으로 돌아가져요?
<monos> 네
<monos> 내장으론 사용 가능
<monos> 제가 좋아하는 게임을 못해서
<samahui_WS> 근데 새로운 카드를 꽂아도 안된다면서요
<monos> 내 멀쩡한 그래픽은 안되요
<monos> 다른 그래픽카드
<samahui_WS> 보드 쪽 단자 고장일수도 있겠군요
<monos> 꼽으면 안되요
<samahui_WS> 6850을 제가 드린 컴에 꽂아보시죠?
<monos> 그래픽카드를 다른 보드에 꼽아두 인고장났어요
<samahui_WS> 그럼 고장인지 아닌지 알수있쬬
<monos> 고장이요
<samahui_WS> ?
<monos> 줄생기고 윈도우 화면으로 안 넘어가져요
<monos> 어제 오늘 그것만 붙잡고 있다가 포기 했어요
<samahui_WS> 그게 그래픽카드 고장인건 확실해도 코어가 탄건지 깨진건지 또는 주변 전원단자가 탄버린건지 알 수 없어서요
<samahui_WS> 내장으로 돌아간다면 내장으로 우선 쓰시고 그래픽카드 새로 구입하는게 났겠네요
<monos> 아무래도 코어 깨진거 같아요
<monos> 초록색 잔상 막 생기고
<monos> 화면 장난이 아니에요
<samahui_WS> 오븐이 온도조절되는 오븐 아니면 타버려요
<samahui_WS> 하나마나예요
<samahui_WS> 중고로 하나 구입하세요
<monos> 냉납 다리미로 해봤는데 증상 더 심각해졌어요
<samahui_WS> 그게 났겠네요
<monos> 그냥 게임안하고
<samahui_WS> 헉...
<monos> 내장으로 데네브 2년 더 사용할려고요
<monos> 데네브 925
<monos> 하스스톤
<samahui_WS> 게임 안하고 리눅스 돌리는거면 내장이 났죠
<monos> LOL 하는거거든요
<samahui_WS> 하스스톤은 내장으로 돌아갈껄요?
<samahui_WS> 안돌아가나요?
<monos> 안되요
<monos> 랙이 장난 아님
<samahui_WS> 인텔 내장으로도 돌아가는데
<monos> 데네브 내장
<monos> 3000
<samahui_WS> 그래픽 설정을 바꿔도 안돌아가요?
<monos> 돌아가긴 한데
<monos> 최소 사양으로
<monos> 이펙트 터지면
<monos> 버벅이고
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ;;
<monos> 랙이 엄청 걸려요
<samahui_WS> 게임을 포기하셔야 겠군요
<monos> 데네브
<monos> 솔직히 바꿀때 되긴햇는데
<monos> 여유가 없어서 나중에 여유 생기면 바꿀려고요
<monos> DDR4 나오면 생각중이에요
<samahui_WS> 네
<samahui_WS> 조만간 인텔도 ddr4주력으로 cpu 나올거예요
<samahui_WS> 그때 옮겨가세요
<samahui_WS> 저도 그럴 계획이거든요
<samahui_WS> 전 잠시 일 좀 하다가 올께요
<samahui_WS> 수고하세요~
<imsu> 다들 들어가셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 안녕히 주무세요 ^^
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ- 물끄럼.
<monos_> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<monos_> 우분투 그놈 설치해봤어요
<Work^Seony> 어떤가요?
<monos_> 안드로이드 같네요
<monos_> 괜찮아요
<monos_> 쓰기 편해요
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요...
<monos_> 데비안 그놈이랑 시스하네요
<monos_> 비슷하네요
<Work^Seony> 전 뭐 그놈이든 유니티든 별로 상관없어서 걍 기본으로 놓고 씁니다
<monos_> 데비안이랑 비슷해요
<monos_> 유니티드는 저는 모양이 옆에 패널처럼 항상 있어서 창이 좁아 보여서 별로였어요
<monos_> 그놈도 무겁긴 무겁네요
<monos_> 기본 부팅해서 보면 거의 400메가
<monos_> 프로그램 몇개 돌리면 1기가네요
<monos_> 유니티드나 비슷한 메모리 점유율 인거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요...
<monos_> Work^Seony, 님은 유니티드 쓰세요?
<Work^Seony> 네 전 그냥 기본 써요
<monos_> 전 그냥 그놈써야 겠네요
<monos_> 나중에 기회되면 KDE도 한번 써봐야 겠어요
<Work^Seony> 사양만 받쳐주면 kde 좋아요.
<Work^Seony> 오만가지 디테일한 설정을 다 할 수 있는데, 그런 부분에서는 제 성격과는 맞지않죠
<Work^Seony> 전 그냥 주어진대로 만들어진대로 쓰는걸 좋아합니다
<monos_> 네 저는 이것저것 써보는걸 좋아해서
<monos_> 여러 기능이 있고 설정 많은걸 좋아합니다.
<Work^Seony> 그럼 아마 kde가 맞으실 수도 있을 거에요.  kde는 진짜 너무 세부적인 조절까지 가능해서 짜증나거든요 ㅎㅎ
<monos_> 이거 참 신기하네요 vlc가 제가 루분투에서는 자막이 안되더니
<monos_> 우분투 그놈에서는 자막이 되네요
<monos_> 그리고 그놈 m플레이가 자막이 안되네요
<monos_> 루분투랑 반대로 됨
<Work^Seony> 서로 빌드하는 사람들이 달라서 생기는 차이일 거에요..
<Work^Seony> 루분투는, 우분투 제작사인 캐노니컬에서 만드는게 아니거든요
<monos_> 우분투 서버 버전 깔고 엑스윈도우에 오픈박스만 깔아서 써봤는데 그렇게 써두 vlc 자막이 안나오더니
<monos_> 우분투 그놈이 좋네요
<monos_> 역시 배포판 제작사껄 받아야 하는군요
<Work^Seony> 맘에 드는 배포판을 찾으셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<monos_> Work^Seony, 님은 크롬 한글 입력 버그 없으세요?
<Work^Seony> 어떤 현상인데요?
<monos_> 크롬 35버전 부터 한글 입력 버그때문에 34버전써요
<monos_> 한글 이렇게 입력하고 스페이스 치면 "한 글" 이렇게 되요
<Work^Seony> 음... 저는 안그러네요
<monos_> 이 버그가 엄청 오래 가는게 안 고쳐줌
<monos_> 저만 그런게 아니고 다른 사람들도 그렇다고 하던데요
<Work^Seony> 제꺼는 버전이 36이라고 나와있어요
<monos_> 그래서 크롬 34버전 쓰는데 37버전 이번에 나온거 깔아보니 여전히 버그
<Work^Seony> 음... 그렇군요.  잘 모르겠어요.  여태 크롬 쓰면서 한글 문제 있었떤 적은 없었던거 같아요
<monos_> 한글 입력기 아이버스 쓰세요?
<Work^Seony> 네
<Work^Seony> 그게 기본 입력기라서요
<monos_> 그러면 버그 있을텐데요
<monos_> 다른 리눅스 쓰시는분들 전부 그랬거든요
<Work^Seony> 딴거 찾고 알아보고 그러는거 너무 귀찮아요 ㅎㅎ
<monos_> 검색해도 많이 나와요
<Work^Seony> 아... 그렇군요.  아마 저는 언어설정을 영어로 놓고 써서 그런가보네요
<Work^Seony> 영어로 놓고 입력기만 한글 추가해서 쓰거든요
<monos_> 전 언어설정 한글로 놓ㄱ 써요
<monos_> 놓고 써요
<monos_> 그게 문제인거 같네요
<monos_> 영어면 뭐가 먼지 몰라서 한글로 써야 되요
<Work^Seony> 아이버스 버그 있다고 하는거 같던데, 저는 겪어본 적이 없어서, 신경 안쓰고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<monos_> 역시 외국사람들은 한글 버그 크게 신경 안써서 잘 모르는 경우가 많은거 같아요
<monos_> 우리나라 사람들이 리눅스 많이 쓰면 이런 버그도 근방 고쳐질텐데...
<Work^Seony> 그러게요.  많이 쓰면 고쳐지겠지만, 많이 안쓰니 힘들죠
<monos_> 네
<Work^Seony> 워크스테이션 포맷하고 우분투 재설치 중인데, 그래픽카드 때문에 정말 짜증이네요..
<autowiz_> 아이고
<autowiz_> 고생하시네요
<autowiz_> 그냥 그래픽 카드 뽑아버리면 안되겠죠?
<Work^Seony> 모니터가 6개 달린거라, 그래픽 카드 뽑으면 안되요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 6개면 사무실에서 전부터 쓰시던 그건가요?
<Work^Seony> 네
<Work^Seony> 이게 엔비디아 쿼드로 K4000인데, 드라이버만 설치하면 아예 시스템이 다운되네요
<Work^Seony> 12.04에선 괜찮았는데..
<autowiz_> 가끔 보면 했던 일인데도 다시 할려면 잘 안되고 잊어버리고 어렵고 그럴때가 있더라구요
<autowiz_> 지금 버젼은 어떤거 설치하시는중이세요?
<autowiz_> 앞으로는 백업 받아놓고 테스트를 좀 더 해보시고 진행 하셔야 할듯
<Work^Seony> 걍 엔비디아 홈피에서 받았어요
<Work^Seony> 문제는, 이번에 작동하던 드라이버 버전이 기억이 안나네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 저는 OS 디스크 나 파티션 통째로 유지하거나 , 백업 받아놓는 경우가 종종 있거든요
<autowiz_> 정 안되면 최신버젼부터 밑으로 한단계씩 내려가야할지도.
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 커널 소스랑 헤더들을 받아서 드라이버를 설치해야하나봐요
<autowiz_> 뭐 서니님이야 경력도 있으시고 노하우도 있으시니 , 잘 해결하시리라 믿습니다.
<autowiz_> 믿고 믿고 또 믿습니다. ^^
<Work^Seony> 감사합니다.
<Work^Seony> 기대에 부응해서 해결해볼께요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 참 아쉬운게, 이 쿼드로 k4000 이라는 그래픽카드가, 어마무시하게 비싼거거든요
<Work^Seony> 그게 두장이나 꼽힌건데, 정작 리눅스에서는 제대로 사용이 안된다니.,..
<autowiz_> 아직은 좀 어려운거 지요뭐
<autowiz_> 점점 나아질꺼라 생각합니다.
<autowiz_> 일반 데탑용 그래픽 카드들은  잘 동작하는거 같은데 말이지요
<Work^Seony> 네
<autowiz_> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw=9150n&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xitanium+9150n&_nkw=itanium+9150n&_sacat=0
<myobot> [링크 제목] itanium 9150n | eBay
<autowiz_> itanium 9150n cpu 한개 혹은 두개가 필요한데 위에 두개는 독일이고, cpu 단품은 좀 비싼감이 있고 고민이네요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-08-28
<Work^Seony> 역시 엔비디아 그래픽카드는 커널소스랑 헤더가 필요하네요...
<razGon[[MINILA]]> 아. 적응이 조금 힘드네요.
<razGon[[MINILA]]> 갑자기 평수가 줄어드니 조금은 번거럽습니다. ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 평수란, 새로 이사하신 곳 말씀이세요?
<Work^Seony> 아님 새로운 키보드?
<razGon[[MINILA]]> 키보드가 작아진것을 이야기합니다. ㅋ
<razGon[[MINILA]]> 절반이하로 면적이 작아져서 채팅은 나름 편한데 진료 프로그램을 운용할때 펑션키가 없는게 조금 번거럽습니다.
<razGon[[MINILA]]> 한글자판이 없어도 그냥 치니깐 다 타자가 되긴합니다.ㅋ
<razGon[[MINILA]]> 글작성할때, 익숙해지면 편해지겠지만 진료프로그램을 운용하는 건 약간의 불편은 감수 해야 될거 같습니다.
<razGon[[MINILA]]> samahui_WS: 어서오세요
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> 마눌님 출근시켜드리느라 이제사 왔습니다
<samahui_WS> 자판에 아직 적응중이시군요
<razGon[[MINILA]]> 제가 자판 자체를 잘치는 것도 아니고 게다가 펑션키없는 키보드는 처음입니다.
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ 해피 처음 적응할때는 좀 해매기도 했는데 지금은 잘 적응해서 660c적응은 순식간에 완료되더군요
<samahui_WS> 오히려 작고 손의 움직임이 적어서 개발작업할때 속도가 높아요
<samahui_WS> 다만 ... 윈도우 개발에서는 펑션키 사용이 많아서 좀 굼떠지죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon[[MINILA]]> 저도 펑션키때문에 조금은 번거럽긴 합니다.
<razGon[[MINILA]]> 그래도 자판치거나 문서작성을 위해서 양보하려구요.
<razGon[[MINILA]]> 어서오세요.ㅎ
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<Seony^TP> 안녕하세요
<Seony^TP> 음.... 그래픽카드가, 커널에서 acpi를 키면 패닉이 나네요...
<Seony^TP> 수백만원짜리 그래픽카드가 뭔 소용이야...
<Seony^TP> 걍 윈도우 깔아버릴까요...
<PotatoGim> 와... K4000
<Seony^TP> 쿼드로 k4000이 두장이나 박혀있거든요
<Seony^TP> 아 다 쓸데없는짓...
<Seony^TP> 우분투 14.04에서는 뭔가 상당히 이상하게 작동하네요...
<Seony^TP> acpi도 안되고, 키보드 커서도 주기적으로 빨라졌다 느려졌다를 끝없이 반복하네요..
<Seony^TP> 이거 젠투 설치하면 해결 될까요,..
<Seony^TP> 어차피 그래봐야 기본 설정으로 커널 컴파일할테지만..
<Seony^TP> 괜히 더 크게 일벌리나...
<wine> 할룽~
<wine> 깨어 있으신분~
<Seony^TP> 깨어있다기보단, 일하는 중이죠
<Seony^TP> 안녕하세요
<wine> 혹시 root 계정을 여러 컴에서 접속 못하나요? ^^
<wine> 네 안녕하세요 ^^
<wine> 밥먹을 시간이 다가오네요 ~ ㅎㅎ
<wine> 점심시간이 제일 좋음~
<Work^Seony> 가능합니다
<wine> 기본으로는 안되나요?
<wine> 따로 설정을 해줘야 하는지?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨
<Work^Seony> 그냥 되는데요
<wine> 엇 그럼 왜 안되죠?
<wine> 제가 GUI 에 root 접속 콘솔에서 root 접속하니 안되던데
<Work^Seony> 우분투에요?
<wine> sp
<wine> 네
<Work^Seony> 혹시 구글링 해보셨어요?
<wine> 네이버에서 찾아봣는데
<Work^Seony> https://www.google.co.kr/?gws_rd=ssl#newwindow=1&q=%EC%9A%B0%EB%B6%84%ED%88%AC+root+%EC%A0%91%EC%86%8D
<myobot> [링크 제목] Google
<wine> 아 콘솔에서는 root 바로 안들어가지나요?
<Work^Seony> 우분투에서는 루트 접속은 기본적으로 비활성화되어있어요
<Work^Seony> 처음 질문하신 내용은, 동시접속을 제한하냐는줄 알았네요
<razGon[[MINILA]]> http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/Item/detailview/Item.aspx?goodscode=547371044&GoodsSale=Y&jaehuid=200002657&service_id=pcdn
<myobot> [링크 제목] G마켓 - i-rocks K20 USB 게이밍 텐키리스 키보드／동시입력
<wine> 각 삼바 계정도 동시접속 제한은 없는거죠?
<wine> 삼바 접속 하려며 계정 하나가 접속이 안되서... 이유를 모르겟네요
<razGon[[MINILA]]> 플런져 방식의 키보드는 어떤지요?
<razGon[[MINILA]]> 동시접속도 인정합니다.
<Work^Seony> 네.  삼바도 동시접속 제한 안합니다...
<razGon[[MINILA]]> 실제로 같은 계정으로 그리하며 살고 잇습니다.
<wine> 흠.. 이상하네 설치할때 만든 계정도 안들어가지는데...
<wine> 조금씩 백발산적이 되가고 있는중 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 점심 맛있게들 드세요
<samahui_TP> 나중에 뵈요~
<razGon[[MINILA]]> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2335151&cate1=861&cate2=881&cate3=1005&cate4=0&keyword=g%C5%B0%BA%B8%B5%E5
<myobot> [링크 제목] 비프렌드 아이매직 GKEYBOARD IGK1 종합정보 행복쇼핑의 시작 ! 다나와 (가격비교) - Danawa.com
<razGon[[MINILA]]> 병원내에서 키보드 교체시기가 점점 나오는데. 이런것으로 바꿔야 겠습니다.ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아음 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle>  /-ㅠ-/ 기상
<DarkCircle>  오하요구르트름 (*꺼억*)
<DarkCircle> K4000 아마도 아직은 제대로 지원 안할거예요
<Seony> DarkCircle: 아 그렇군요.
<Seony> 근데 한 가지 이상한게,
<DarkCircle> 지원 되려면 아마 안정화하는데 6개월 9개월 걸릴지라 ... 는 2.6.x 때 얘기고
<DarkCircle> 지금은 커널 API가 수시로 바뀌어서 장담하기가 좀 ..
<Seony> 네트워크 사용그래프를 보면 쭉 내려갔다 다시 올라갔다 그러거든요...
<DarkCircle> 흠 ... /var/log/messages 보셔야 할듯하네요
<Seony> 키보드 입력을 쭉 치다보면, 갑자기 키가 수십개가 연달아 주르륵 입력되는 현상이 생기는데,
<Seony> 이거 뭔가 분명 시스템 전체적으로 딜레이가 걸리는거 같아요.
<DarkCircle> 하드웨어 스펙 하나하나 봐야 할거 같은데 ...
<DarkCircle> 드라이버 문제인건 맞는거 같거든요.
<Seony> 일단 acpi는 껐어요.  키면 커널패닉 뜨거든요
<Seony> 아 이거 진짜 배포판 바꿔야하나...
<DarkCircle> 보드는 그대로고 배포판을 바꾼건가요?
<Seony> 네.  12.04 쓰다가 좀 몇가지 문제가 있어서 14.04로 갈아탔거든요
<DarkCircle> 머신 스펙을 일단 봐야겠군요.
<Seony> 보드는 걍 수퍼갓댐마이크로, 제온 e5-2640 정도에요.
<DarkCircle> 파워서플라이 자체가 ACPI를 이상하게 지원하는거일수도 있고 ..
<Seony> 특별한건, 그래픽카드가 쿼드로 k4000이라는 점.
<DarkCircle> 웬만해선 파워서플라이가 ACPI에 별 문제 없는데
<DarkCircle> 특정업체의 일부 기종같은 경우는
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> "ACPI를 쓰면 시스템이 멈추는 경우가 있다" 라고 ... 설명서에 쓰여있거든요.
<Seony> 일단 12.04에서는 별 문제가 없었어요
<Seony> 14.04에서는, acpi를 끄면 다 괜찮은데, 시스템 와이드하게 뭔가 딜레이가 걸리는 듯한 기분이에요
<DarkCircle> 12.04에는 어떤 문제가 있었나요?
<Seony> 뭐 별 문제 없었어요
<DarkCircle> 아 생각코보니 14.04 저도 쓰는데
<Seony> 걍 소프트웨어적인 문제로 업글한거에요
<DarkCircle> 가끔 드드듯 하는 문제가 ㅡ,.ㅡ ...
<DarkCircle> 소프트웨어문제라면
<DarkCircle> 업글이 문제가 있는건가요?
<Seony> 네 그런 드르륵하는 현상...
<DarkCircle>  14.04에서 제가 겪는 크리티컬한 문제중 하나는 ...
<Seony> 아뇨.  뭐 패키지 버전 문제도 있고, 파폭이 제대로 작동이 안되는 문제도 있고...
<DarkCircle> 화면보호기가 꺼졌음에도 불구하고 작업공간을 이동하면 꺼진 화면보호기의 잔상이 그대로 남아서 창이 없어지는 현상이 벌어지더군요.
<DarkCircle> 물론 어딘가 누르면 숨겨진 창 일부 위젯이 나타나면서 화면보호기 잔상이 사라지는데
<DarkCircle> 그 타이밍에 드듯드듯 ...
<Seony> 저도 잔상이 남는 현상이 좀 있어요... 근데 이 딜레이 걸리는듯한 현상은, 주기적으로 나와요
<DarkCircle> 젠투 쓰면서 버벅였던 문제는 대부분 브라우저라든가 이런 문제때문이어서
<DarkCircle> 그냥 걔 죽이면 되는데
<DarkCircle> 우분투는 도데체 이게 어디서 일어나는 문제인지 ...
<Seony> 젠투 설치해버리면 너무 일을 크게 벌리는 걸까요?
<DarkCircle> 아 생각코보니 이건 파악이 안되네..
<DarkCircle> 글쎄요.
<Seony> 사무실 컴퓨터라, 빨리 설정해서 일을 해야하거든요
<DarkCircle> K4000이 인식이 될지 안될지는 모르겠는데
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 뭐 어차피 드라이버야 엔비디아 공식드라이버 받아서 설치할거거든요
<DarkCircle> 지금 ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" 로 먹여놓고 설치하면
<ipeter> 적축이 제일 키압이 낮은거 아닌가요?
<DarkCircle> 최신으로 알아서 들어오거든요.
<ipeter> 제 선임은 흑축이 제일 키압이 낮다고 하네요.
<DarkCircle> 갈축이나 적축이나 뭐 거의 비슷해요 .
<DarkCircle> 백축이 키압이 무거운거였던가 ...
<ipeter> 키압이 제일 낮은거 사려고 하거든요..
<ipeter> 드디어 지름신이 정말로 강림했습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<Seony> ipeter: 무거우나 가벼우나 어차피 키보드는 그게 그거에요
<DarkCircle> 근데 키압 너무 낮은거 사시면 손가락 힘 빠져서 나중에 일반 키보드 쓰실때 문제 생깁니다.
<Seony> 타자치다가 손가락 부러질일 없으니 걱정 마세요
<monos_> 혹시 내장그래픽카드도 듀얼모니터 되나요?
<ipeter> 혹시 추천해주실만한 적축 모델 있나요?
<DarkCircle> 키보드를 손목에 힘주고 손으로 내리쳐야 하거든요.
<DarkCircle> 그래서 소음이 오히려 심해지고 불필요한 힘이 들어가게 되고 ..
<Seony> ipeter: 필코 마제스터치 닌자 시리즈요
<monos_> AMD HD3000 내장그래픽입니다. 리눅스에서 듀얼모니터가 안되요
<Seony> 내장그래픽인게 중요한게 아니라,
<Seony> 모니터 꼽는 헤드가 2개냐가 중요한거죠
<ipeter> Seony: 근데.. 제가 지금 치고 있는 1만원짜리 키보드는 손가락 마디가 부어요..ㅠ 그래서 기계식 키보드를 사려고 합니다. 그러다보니 키압이 낮은게 1순위가 도더라구요.
<DarkCircle> 내장그래픽은 듀얼헤드 이상은 지원 안해요
<DarkCircle> 대부분 싱글헤드.
<Seony> ipeter: 그런 키보드랑 기계식이랑 많이 달라요.
<Seony> 그 키보드는, 뭔가 플라스틱이 걸려서 생기는 현상일거고,
<Seony> 즉, 오래되서 마모된거고,
<ipeter> 음..
<ipeter> http://www.leopold.co.kr/?doc=cart%2Fsearch.php&search_str=%C7%CA%C4%DA&x=0&y=0
<Seony> 기계식이 아무리 키압 쎄봐야, 플라스틱 마모된 것마냥 그렇게 쎄진 않아요
<myobot> [링크 제목] 상품검색
<monos_> Seony, 님 꼽는건 2개네요 D-SUB , DVI
<Seony> 뭔 키보드가 피아노도 아니고..
<ipeter> 거의 품절이군요.
<DarkCircle> 진짜 기계식은 IBM M 모델 정도 써보셔야 ...
<monos_> Seony, D-SUB에 꼽고 1번 모니터는 잘되는데 DVI에 꼽은 모니터가 인식이 안되요
<ipeter> 헐..
<DarkCircle> 체리가 기계식이라고 하긴 하는데 솔직히 버클링 스위치 써본 제 입장으로선 우습습니다 (먼산)
<Seony> monos_: 꼽는다고 자동으로 되는게 아니라, 아마 제어판에서 디스플레이 불러서 활성화시켜야할 거에요
<DarkCircle> 버클링도 오래치면 손 관절 아픈건 똑같아요.
<DarkCircle> 세수바가지에 약간 뜨겁다 싶을 정도의 물을 받아다놓고 거기에 손 10분 정도 담궈서 손 찜질해서 풀어주는게 제일 .
<monos_> Seony, 님 혹시 듀얼모니터 끄고 켜는 단축키 혹시 아시나요?
<monos_> Seony, 윈도우에서는 윈도우+R 누르면 자동으로 되거든요
<Seony> 오... 그런 단축키가 있었군요..
<monos_> 그런데 리눅스는 도저히 못찾겠네요
<Seony> 모니터가 6개라서, 어떤 모니터가 꺼지는지 모르겠네요...
<wine> 혹시 계정홈디렉토리 관리할수 있는 그룹이 있나요?
<wine> 우분투에서
<jasonjang> 윈도우+R 누르면 자동으로" ? 아니죠...
<monos_> jasonjang, 님 윈도우 윈도우키+L인가봐요
<Seony> 맥이야 말로 듀얼모니터 중 하나 끄는 키가 필요한데...
<jasonjang> 우분투 디폴트값으론 없고요, 트윅을 이용하거나 각 개인이 편집 만들어 쓸 수는 있겠네요.
<monos_> 이거 우분투도 단축키로
<monos_> 끄고 켜는 기능이 있으면 좋겠는데요
<jasonjang> 마소 윈도'에서는 윈도+R(un), 윈도+L(ock)겠죠? 확인해 보세요~ monos_
<DarkCircle> 맥은 그냥 연결하면 바로 뜨지 않나요?
<Seony> 네.  바로 뜨는데, 끄는게 안되서요
<monos_> jasonjang, 님 윈도키+P 누르면 뜨네요
<jasonjang> 예
<monos_> 이런기능이 우분투에도 있으면 좋겠어요
<DarkCircle> 맥 하드웨어는 설계를 어떤 식으로 했는지 모르겠는데 윈도처럼 안전하게 제거 이런 개념도 아니고 말 그대로 optimistic이라 그냥 지딴에 쓰다 확 빼버려도 문제없는 그런 식인듯 ㅡ,.ㅡ;
<ipeter> 와..단축키는 항상 신기합니다.
<ipeter> 어제도 DB Tool toad단축키하고 이클립스 단축키 알아봤는데,
<ipeter> 선임들 단축키 써가면서 코딩하는거 보니까 뭐 거의... +_+
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<ipeter> 음...검색을해도 잘 안나오는데,
<ipeter> 오프라인으로 직접가서 사야하나요?
<ipeter> 필코 마제스터치2 닌자요..
<imsu> 으억 변태 키보드 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 필코 마제스터치2 닌자 흰색은
<ipeter> 없네요.
<monos> 저는 키보드는 아무거나 막 쓰는데
<ipeter> 품절 품절 품절
<monos> 기계식 키보드 쓰면 정말 좋은가요?
<monos> 입력이 휠씬 빨리 되고 손가락 무리가 안가죠?
<Work^Seony> 좋아요
<Work^Seony> 빨리 된다기보단, 오타도 적고 느낌도 좋아요
<monos> 저는 키보드 1만원짜리 쓰는데 오래전에 엠블레인 방식 좀 좋은거 동시입력 다 되는거 하나 샀어요
<monos> 그건 3만원 주고 샀는데 지금은 한 1만원 가치도 안할거 같네요
<monos> 엔키보드
<razGon_HOME> 리하이요
<monos> 문제가 usb로 작동이 안되어서 요즘 PS/2 없는 컴퓨터에 못써서 문제네요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<razGon_HOME> 아.. 집에 왔습니다. ㅋ
<razGon_HOME> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 뭐 그냥 입력은 비슷비슷하지 않을까요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_HOME> 흑축이 확실히 키압이 많이 높군요.
<monos> 흑축 갈축 정축 이런 차이점이 뭐에요?
<DarkCircle> 무게 클릭 넌클릭 ..
<monos> 정축이 넌클릭이면 소리가 작게 나오는거죠?
<DarkCircle> 키 들어갈때 어떤 단계까지 압력이 센지도 달라요.
<DarkCircle> 청축은 클릭 갈축은 넌클릭 두개는 키압 똑같아요.
<Work^Seony> 색깔은 걍 기능에 차이를 구별하기 위한 수단일 뿐이구요,
<Work^Seony> 진짜 이름은 따로 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 청축 = 클릭 액션
<Work^Seony> 갈축 = 넌클릭 액션
<Work^Seony> 흑축 = 리니어 액션ㄴㄴㄴ
<razGon_HOME> 적축도 리니어에요
<Work^Seony> 네 백축도 리니어...
<razGon_HOME> 청축은 소리가 많이 나죠. 그래서 클릭
<razGon_HOME> 그것에 클릭되는 스위치를 없앤게 갈축
<razGon_HOME> 논클릭
<DarkCircle> 리니어라는건 ... 키를 누를때 압력이 일정해서 똑같은 힘을 유지하면 똑같은 압력에 똑같은 속도로 들어가는거... (라고 설명해야 맞나 -_-)
<DarkCircle> 하여간 키를 직접 눌러보시는게 이해하기 더 쉬우실지도.
<razGon_HOME> 거기에 소음을 없앤게 흑축
<razGon_HOME> 갈축의 키압을 낮춘게 적축입니다.
<jasonjang> monos, "문제가 usb로 작동이 안되어서 요즘 PS/2 없는 컴퓨터에 못써서 문제네요" converter 있어요. 싸게 사면 3,000원
<DarkCircle> PS/2 컨버터는 어쩌다 복불복이라 ...
<monos> jasonjang, 님 제가 2천원 주고 젠더를 샀는데요 이거 꼽아서 실험삼아 usb포트에 꼽으니 지원하지 않는다고 하더라구요
<DarkCircle> 안될수도 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 키보드 안에 들어간 포트 인터페이스 칩의 문제
<DarkCircle> PS/2를 인식하는 놈이 있고 USB만 되는게 있고 ..
<DarkCircle> PS/2만 되는놈도 있습니다.
<jasonjang> monos, 젠더" 아니고, *콘버터*요
<DarkCircle> 컨버터랑 젠더 차이점은
<DarkCircle> 안에 변환칩이 있느냐 없느냐.
<jasonjang> 젠더는 싸게사면 (무료?)~600원.
<monos> 아 젠더가 아니군요
<DarkCircle> 근데 대부분 업자는 컨버터랑 젠더 구분 못합니다.
<monos> 나중에 컨버터를 한번 알아봐야 겠네요
<imsu> 띠로리~!~!
<imsu> 기계식 키보드가 근데 가격별로 성능차이가 좀 나나요?
<monos> 기계식 키보드가 가격이 비싼 만큼 성능이 좋을거 같네요 전 한번도 안써봐서 모르겠습니다
<razGon_HOME> 이거 익숙해지면 속타가 가능할거 같습니다만. 영문에 특화가 되어 있다는 점이 한계인듯 싶습니다. ㅋ
<monos> 이번 9월에 윈도우9도 나오고 10월에 우분 14.10도 나오고 좀 있으면  거대 OS가 2개나 나오네요
<imsu> 우분투는 12.04부터인가;; 너무 거대해져버려서 설치 엄두가.. ㅡ.ㅡ;;;;
<monos> 14.10에 systemd 인가 그걸로 바뀐다고 하던데 많이 달라지는지 모르겠어요
<razGon_HOME> 왜 iOs를 빼시죠? ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 꼭 키보드가 그렇진 않은게 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 전 맥유저가 아니라서요
<DarkCircle> 체리 계열은 ...(먼산) ...
<monos> 맥 소식은 몰라요
<razGon_HOME> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_HOME> 정답!!
<DarkCircle> 체리계열은 비싼거 산다고 좋은건 아닙(...)
<razGon_HOME> 저도 맥유저... 아!! 삿지?
<DarkCircle> 근데 스위치 기종별로 가격차이는 있을 수 있겠군요.
<DarkCircle> 보통 갈축청축 이쯤은 공급량이 많아서 그런지 싼 편이고
<DarkCircle> 흑축은 그거보다 약간 더 비싸고 그 다음이 적축 백축이고 그 다음은 (블라블라)
<DarkCircle> 까지.
<razGon_HOME> 프론져방식은 어떤지요? 고무막에다가 스위치얹은 방식.
<imsu> 그건 무슨방식이에요?
<ipeter> 필코 외국 회사인가요.
<ipeter> 레오폴드에 전화해보니까 자기네도 재입고 언제일지 모른다네요.
<ipeter> 필코 마제스터치2 닌자 자기네도 언제 입고될지 모른데요.
<DarkCircle> 레오폴드는 필코 대리점 아니니까요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> PFU 총판이었는데 PFU 제품 수입도 중단했겠다 ...
<DarkCircle> 환율 폭발하기 전까지만 해도 레오폴드랑 아이오매냐 정도가 쌍벽이었는데
<DarkCircle> 레오폴드는 거의 뭐 ... (...)
<DarkCircle> 요새 반입되는거 보면 옛날거에 비하면 좀 아닌듯 싶어요.
<ipeter> =_= 읍..필코 마제스터치2 닌자 적축 화이트 구매하고 싶어요..ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 잠시 재접하고 오겠습니다.
<DarkCircle> 차라리 그냥 아마존 재팬에서 구매하시는게 ...
<razGon_HOME> 필코는 일본회사 아닌가요?
<razGon_HOME> 근데 만들어지는 건 대만.ㅋ
<razGon_HOME> mad in Taiwan
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 냠냠냠냠냠
<DarkCircle> 대만이랑 중국 요새 엄청 잘만들어요
<DarkCircle> 아이폰도 중국제인데 ... 아 메인보드는 대만 OR 중국이구나 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<razGon_HOME> 대만은 원래부터 일본에게 투자 받아서 잘살았습니다.
<razGon_HOME> 반도체를 잘했던 이유가 투자가 많았죠ㅕ
<autowiz_> 서니님 계세요?
<Work^Seony> 네
<DarkCircle> 엥? 퇴근시간 되시지 않았나요 ?ㅅ?
<Work^Seony> 뭐 좀 하고있어요 내일 쉬는 날이라
<DarkCircle> 마제스터치 적축이 품절이라닠...
<DarkCircle> 라즈곤님 참 그 와중에 남은 재고를 탈탈탈탈 ...
<autowiz_> 피터님 하이요
<razGon_HOME> DarkCircle: 유선 찾으셨죠?
<DarkCircle> 무선이욬
<razGon_HOME> 저는 무선키보드에요...ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 끝에 Air.
<razGon_HOME> 많이 있던거 같던데요?
<DarkCircle> http://www.leopold.co.kr/?doc=cart/item.php&it_id=1381800179
<myobot> [링크 제목] FILCO : 마제스터치 MINILA Air무선 기계식-적축 (이벤트) 상품 상세보기
<razGon_HOME> 허거거거거!!
<razGon_HOME> 아!!!
<DarkCircle> 아이오매냐라면 모르겠는데 저집은 털림.
<razGon_HOME>  저거 이벤트 물량이 없다는 거에요.
<razGon_HOME> 블투 동글 주는 이벤트
<razGon_HOME> 아이오매냐에서 전 삿어요
<razGon_HOME> 이벤트 없이.ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 저 블투동글 진짜 귀한건데 흐흐
<razGon_HOME> 가셔서  MINILA찾으시면 됩니다.
<razGon_HOME> 앗!! 그런가요?
<monos> 리눅스에서 그래픽카드가 제대로 잡힌지 안 잡힌지 확인할려면 어떻게 해야 하나요?
<monos> run 파일 받아서 설치는 했는데 확인을 못하겠네요
<DarkCircle> 브로드컴 칩셋이 성능이 좋거든요.
<monos> monos@ubuntu:~$ lspci | grep -i vga
<monos> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS780L
<DarkCircle> 제대로 잡혔긴 잡혔네요.
<DarkCircle> 그런데 X Layout 이랑 물리는 문제는 또 다른 문제라 X 드라이버 설치했는지 확인 해보셔야 ..
<DarkCircle> 출그닝.
<ipeter> autowiz_: 오토위즈님!!!!
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz_> 넹 피터님 안녕하세요
<ipeter> autowiz_: 기계식 키보드 하나 사려구요
<autowiz_> 완전 오랜만에 뵙네요잉~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 오오 드디어 기계식 키보드를 지를때가 온거군요
<ipeter> 근데 품절이래요,
<autowiz_> 그러면 간단하게 그냥 물건 들어올때 까지 기다리면 됩니다.
<ipeter> 레오폴드에 전화해봤는데 자기네들도 모른대요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 혹시 우분투 14.10 알파버전2 나왔다고 하던데 이걸 다운 받고 싶은데 밀러를 못찾겠어요
<autowiz_> 정그러면 다른벤더 사시면되지요 뭘 그런걸로 고민까지 하십니까. 그냥 펜타 그라프 도 좋은데요
<DarkCircle> 꼭 레오폴드만 있는거도 아닌데
<DarkCircle> 그냥 아마존 뒤지시고 카드로 대충 긁으세요.
<DarkCircle> 까짓거 실수로 일시불로 해버리는거 정도야 어때 ..
<DarkCircle> 전 25만원 일시불로 긁었다가 쳐맞아본적이 있(...)
<DarkCircle> 그게 벌써 7년전이구나 ㅡ,.ㅡ ...
<jasonjang_> ㅋㅋㅋ 닭써클님, 뭐였어요? 그 쳐맞은 250불짜리가....?
<jasonjang_> 술푼 기억을 불러 일으켜 미안해요~
<autowiz_> 맞은건 마눌님한테?
<jasonjang_> ㅋ
<autowiz_> 재순님 언제 또 소준한잔 하시죠 ^^
<monos> autowiz_, 님 혹시 우분투 알파 버전 밀러 사이트 어디로 가는지 아세요?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> autowiz_: 추천좀 해주세요!!
<jasonjang_> monos, 구글링 하니까 엄청 많이 나오네요! 추천할 수 없을 정도로 많이....
<jasonjang_> (역시 농담이지만) 이곳에서 받으세요.
<jasonjang_> w8
<jasonjang_> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu%2014.10%20download
<myobot> [링크 제목] Let me google that for you
<autowiz_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/utopic/alpha-2/
<myobot> [링크 제목] Lubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) Alpha 2
<jasonjang_> 아...오즈님, 내 늦게 봤우. 미안.
<autowiz_> 아니요 제가 늦게 올렸어요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang_> 오즈님 연결고리보다는 내 연결고리가 더 주효!!!
<jasonjang_> 아니, AM 하자는 얘기를 늦게 봤어요.
<jasonjang_> 난, 말 나온날 해야 하는데....
<jasonjang_> 난, 말 나온 날 해야 하는데....
<monos> 감사합니다.
<DarkCircle> 아 그 250불짜리
<jasonjang_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> HHKB Pro2 + 배송비요 (먼산)
<DarkCircle> ..
<DarkCircle> 키보드 잘못 선택해서 바꿔보내달라고 했는데 그 레오폴드 양반 아재가
<jasonjang_> 아..거 더 없니 좋챦요? 자랑질?
<jasonjang_> 아
<DarkCircle> 일시불로 재처리
<DarkCircle> 그걸 알게 된건 한달 후 (...)
<jasonjang_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그 뭐 왜 그런 느낌 있죠.
<DarkCircle> 화면 블랭크 처리하고 한가운데에 "지옥을 맛보았다..." 자막.
<pchero> 축하해주세요. :) 비자 연장승인 났어요. ㅎㅎ
<pchero> 앞으로 4년 더 합법적으로 일할 수 있습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 오~
<Nymph> 축하..
<Nymph> 나두 외국.. 어흑..
<pchero> ^^
<Nymph> 근데 어디계신가요?
<pchero> 덴마크요. ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 헉~
<Nymph> 멀기도 해라..
<Nymph> 그러고보니 저도 해외에 나갔던때가 딱 1년이네요..
<pchero> 편도 19시간정도... 걸려요. -_-;;
<pchero> Nymph: 어디 계셨어요?
<Nymph> 작년 6월 25일날
<Nymph> 하와이로 출국~
<pchero> 혹시 서니 님과 같은 곳?
<Nymph> 웃긴게, 6월 25일날 저녁 7시 인천공항에서 출발했는데 도착하니 6월 25일 낮 1시
<Nymph> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Nymph> 네, 서니님이 만나고 왔슴다
<pchero> 타임 페러독스!
<pchero> 과거의 서니님을 만나셨군요 ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎ
<pchero> 하이요! :)
<Nymph> Seony: 형~ ㅋㅋ 1년 됏네요..
<Nymph> 딱 이맘때..
<Nymph> 기억이 새록새록 하네요..
<Seony> pchero: 안녕하세요.  요즘 벨기에 이민 때문에 인터넷이 떠들썩하네요
<Seony> Nymph: 그러게 벌써 1년 됐어
<pchero> 벨기에요??
<jasonjang_> Nymph, 는 지금 어디 시라고요? 미안
<Nymph> jasonjang_: 서울 살아요..
<Seony> pchero: 네.  덴마크 계신다니, 갑자기 벨기에 이민이 생각났어요 ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 이제야 몸 다 나아서 여기저기 일자리 알아보고 댕기는데 자리가 없네요.
<jasonjang_> 아~
<Nymph> jasonjang_: 왜용?
<jasonjang_> 16:06분 글 <Nymph> 나두 외국.. 어흑..
<Nymph> 아...
<Nymph> 외국 나가고 싶다고요. ㅋ
<Nymph> 나가는거 뿐만 아니라 살고 싶다.. ㅋ
<Nymph> 뭐 이런거..
<Nymph> ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang_> 하하하, 혀가 짧군요? 버럭 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang_> 뒷 말씀이 없어서...물어봤어요. ㅎ
<jasonjang_> Seony, 벨기에 이민 관련 화제 있어요?
<Nymph> jasonjang_: 죄송.. ㅠㅠ
<jasonjang_> 전혀~요, 웃자고 드린 농담였어요. ^^
<Seony> jasonjang_: 요즘 만나는 한국사람들마다 벨기에 이민 얘기하던데요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero> 왜 벨기에죠..?
<pchero> 맥주..?
<Seony> 인터넷 뉴스기사에 떴더라구요.  뭐 어쩌구 저쩌구 하면서...
<Seony> 기사 링크 찾아봐드릴께요
<jasonjang_> 웬 일일까요? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 이민 가야할 이유는 100*2 이지만, 하필 벨기에? 흠.....아뇨, 찾아 봤는데...못찾았어요. 냅둬요. ㅎ
<samahui> 이민가시려고요?
<Seony> 벨기에가 아니라 덴마크였네요
<Seony> http://www.hani.co.kr/arti/society/society_general/652699.html
<myobot> [링크 제목] 굿바이! 불안한 한국…북유럽행 이민 뜬다 : 사회일반 : 사회 : 뉴스 : 한겨레
<jasonjang_> 아...찾으러 갔군요? 친절하기도 하시지....아뇨, 얘기중 요즘 *벨기에 이민*이 화제라고...
<jasonjang_> 감사 Seony
<samahui> 덴마크 이민 흠...
<samahui> 덴마크 살기 좋을까요?
<samahui> 전 다른거 다 떠나서 영어도 아니고 덴마크는 덴마크어가 따로 있죠? 그럼 못가요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 영어도 겨우 알아듣는 정도인데 언제 다른 언어 배워요 에휴~
<Seony> 불어 쓰지않나요?
<Seony> 하긴 불어도 완전 생소한 언어이니..
<samahui> 불어 쓰나요? 덴마크어 따로 있는걸로 알았거든요
<samahui> 불어써도 더 문제죠. 봉쥬르~ 위~ 두개 아네요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> samahui: 사마휘님? 써니님이 필코 마제스터치2 닌자 추천해주셨는데 품절되어 아무래도 못구할꺼 같습니다.
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> 키압이 제일 낮은놈으로 추천좀 해주셔요..ㅠ
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<samahui> 키압이 제일 낮은놈이요?
<ipeter> 네..
<Seony> samahui: 덴마크어 따로 있네요
<ipeter> 키압 낮은놈이 좋더라구요...ㅠ
<samahui> 글쵸? 따로 있죠?
<Seony> 제가 왜 자꾸 벨기에랑 해깔리나 했떠니, 비정상회담 땜시 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 역시 이민 못가요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 지금쓰는 1만원짜리 키보드는 키압이 좀 세서 손가락 마디가 살짝 부어요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 벨기에이민..부럽네요..
<samahui> 키압 세다는게 어느정도면 쎄게 느끼시는지 알면 좋은데
<samahui> 너무 가벼우면 오타잘나요
<ipeter> 폭풍 개발 하느라 죽겠습니다.
<Seony> 맞아요
<Seony> 전 그래서 가벼운거 싫어합니다
<ipeter> 맨날 10시까지 개발해요..ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 집에 도착하면 11시 반이예요..ㅠ
<samahui> ipeter님 서울이시죠?
<samahui> 그럼 주말에 용산 나들이를 가세요
<ipeter> 근무지는 상암이고
<ipeter> 집은 파주요.
<ipeter> 네네.
<samahui> 용산 선인상가 2층만 돌아봐도 키보드 진열 많이 되어있어서 본인에게 맞는 키보드 구하기 쉬워요
<ipeter> 메모 하였습니다.
<samahui> 직접 두드리지 않으면 반듯이 후회합니다
<Nymph> 먼지좀 쌓였다 싶으면
<ipeter> 고맙습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<Nymph> 가격 흥정해서 깍기까지 가능..
<Nymph> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 선인산가 2층
<ipeter> 저 호갱되는거 아니죠?
<ipeter> 얼마보고 오셨어요?
<ipeter> 손님 맞으실래요?
<samahui> 거기 진열된거 두드려보기만하고
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 추억이네요.
<samahui> 구입은 인터넷으로 하세요
<ipeter> 네네
<samahui> 인터넷이 더 싸요
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 네네.
<samahui> 어디까지나 두드려보러 가는거죠
<samahui> 현금이면 인터넷가 구입도 가능해요 ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> 키보드도 두들겨보고 사라...
<ipeter> 그말이군요..ㅠ
<samahui> 네
<ipeter> 예이 예이!
<samahui> 두드려보지도 않고 지르라는거 지르시면 그대로 후회합니다
<ipeter> 감사합니다!
<ipeter> 헙
<ipeter> 네...ㅠ
<samahui> 에이~ 나와는 맞지 않아! 이소리 나와요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 모두들 오랫만에 뵈어 반갑네요.
<ipeter> 전 vdi안에서 작업해서
<samahui> 키압 너무 낮은거 보다도 타이핑이 많으면 부드럽고 기분좋은 놈으로 구입하시라고 권하고 싶군요
<ipeter> 잠시 쉴때만 채팅이 가능합니다..
<ipeter> 음...
<samahui> 가볍건 무겁건 결국 오래쓰면 손구락은 아픕니다. 기분이라도 좋아야 작업 능률이 좋아요
<ipeter> 지금 제가 사용하는게 제일 맘에 안드느점은
<ipeter> 키압이 좀 센편이라
<samahui> 고로 660c 추천드립니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 660c?
<ipeter> 집에가면 손가락 마디가 살짝 부어오르는걸 느껴요.
<Nymph> 기계식인가요?
<samahui> fc660c
<samahui> 정전용량무접점
<ipeter> 근데 전부 다 비추하지 않나요?
<ipeter> 텐키리스요
<samahui> 해피해킹프로2의 저렴한 버젼이라고 보시면 됩니다
<Nymph> 소리크게 나면 낭패...
<samahui> 소리야 타이핑 스타일에 따라 다르죠
<samahui> 전 찰진 좋은 소리나서 일하는 척 하고 좋더라고요
<samahui> 회사에서는 해피해킹프로2와 FC660c 집에서는 레알포스 씁니다
<samahui> 무접점으로 오시면 다른거 못써요 ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_HOME> 무접점 방식은 소리가 가장 적습니다.
<samahui> vi 작업이 많다면 더욱더 좋아요
<razGon_HOME> 제가 볼땐 적축이나 흑축도 소음이 적더군요
<pchero> samahui: 살아보니.. 괜찮아요. ㅎ
<samahui> pchero님 덴마크 사세요?
<samahui> 괜찮다고해도 전 안괜찮아요 ㅜㅜ 언어가 부족해요
<samahui> ipeter님
<samahui> 키보드메냐에서 보니 적축이 확실히 부드럽고 가벼워서 딱 원하시는 스타일일거 같네요
<samahui> 필코 fc700r이나 좀더 저렴한 한성go187을 알아보시면 되겠네요
<samahui> 마음같아서는 리얼포스 구입하시라고 하고 싶지만... 가격이 가격인지라... 적축 위 두모델 추천드립니다
<ipeter> 오오...네네
<ipeter> 진짜 고맙습니다.
<samahui> 참고로 fc700r이 좀더 가볍습니다. 키캡차이인데 두께가 얇아서 좀 더 가볍네요
<ipeter> 진짜 대 선배님들..ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<samahui> 별말씀을요
<samahui> 그래도 시간되시면 용산가서 한번 두드려보세요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 훨씬 도움될겁니다
<PotatoGim> 키감만큼이나 손목도 중요하죠.. Truly ergonomics 던져봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 근데 텐키리스 괜찮을까요?
<samahui> 아니면... 저처럼 무식하게 다 구입해서 두드려보고 안쓰는거 처분하는 방식도...
<samahui> 텐키리스가 마우스와 거리가 짧아서 전 오히려 좋더라고요
<ipeter> 넹넹...!
<ipeter> =)
<samahui> 엑셀 작업 같은거 많이 하시면 안되지만요
<samahui> 엑셀은 확실히 텐키가 편하죠
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 음.....
<ipeter> 고민이네요..
<ipeter> 레알포스는 30만원 넘어갈까요?
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 직구하면 좀더 싸고요
<samahui> 34정도 할겁니다
<samahui> 리얼과 해피 가격비슷해요
<ipeter> 커헉
<razGon_HOME> 그냥 텍스트를 많이 치는 거면 작은 텐키리스 기계식이 좋구요. 아니면 풀방식을 사세요.ㅋ
<samahui> 해피나 fc660c를 더 추천드리고 싶지만 텐키를 떠나서 배열적응안되면 힘들거든요
<ipeter> 34만원이면 제가 원하는 SSD...750기가...
<razGon_HOME> 저도 풀방식을 살까 고민중.
<samahui> 그런점을 본다면 리얼이 답이죠 균보다는 차등으로 구입하시면 원하는 감촉을 느끼실수 있습니다
<razGon_HOME> 그냥 넓게 로지텍을.ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 하지만 역시 과도하게 비싸죠
<samahui> 참고로 일본이베이 직구하시면 좀 더 싸게 구입가능합니다만 ... 위험부담이...
<razGon_HOME> 시험삼아서 한성거 사셔도 됩니다.
<samahui> 그래서 위에 적축 추천드렸습니다
<samahui> 적축 두모델 알아보세요
<razGon_HOME> 한성것이 뭐라고 해도 나름 괜찮다는 평이 강하니깐요. 하지만 이건 할부입니다.
<samahui> 적축이 부드럽게 구름타법도 되면서 가볍고 약간 쫀뜩한 느낌인지라 좋아요
<razGon_HOME> 한성거 사면 결국은 마제스터치나 레오폴드 오게 되어 있죠.ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 한성이 좋아서 다시 돌아가신 분들도 계셔요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> http://deskthority.net/keyboards-f2/nothing-about-ergonomic-mechanical-keyboard-t288-90.html
<myobot> [링크 제목] Nothing about ergonomic (mechanical) keyboard ? • deskthority
<samahui> 나름 괜찮게 나온거 같아요. 무엇보다 가격이 착해서 다 용서가 되죠
<PotatoGim> ;; 삑;;
<ipeter> 아아...
<PotatoGim> http://www.ipernity.com/doc/corsec67/12964276
<myobot> [링크 제목] ipernity: Truly Ergonomic Keyboard - Blank - by corsec67
<razGon_HOME> 제 에어는 쫀득거림은 적습니다. 대신 깔끔한 느/ㄱ밈
<ipeter> fc700r 이녀석도 거의 품절이네요.
<PotatoGim> http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=45478.0
<myobot> [링크 제목] [SWAP] Truly Ergonomic 207 w/Mx Brown for FC660M
<ipeter> 이제 기계식 키보드 생산 줄이나요?
<samahui> 새로운 모델들 나와서 그럽니다
<samahui> 기존 모델들을 중국 공장에서 짝퉁으로 찍어대서 전체 설계를 바꿔서 새로 나오고 있죠
<samahui> fc750r 모델을 밀고 있죠
<pchero> samahui: 저도.. 덴마크어는 무리.. -_-;;; 여기 사람들 90% 이상이 영어 가능자라 그냥 영어만 쓰고 있어요. ㅎ
<samahui> 그래요?
<pchero> 넵
<pchero> 덴마크어 어학원이 공짜에요.
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 어려울거 같아요
<pchero> 그런데 너무 어려워서.. 포기했어요. -_-;;
<ipeter> 그럼 그냥 fc750r 를 살까요?
<samahui> 역시
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ipeter: 갈축일거예요
<samahui> 갈축도 나쁘지는 않은데 가볍지는 않을거 같은데요
<PotatoGim> 적축이 무난하지 않을까 싶어요.
<samahui> 평이 좋군요
<samahui> fc750r로 가셔도 괜찮겠네요
<samahui> 쓰고 있는 개발자들 평이 좋아요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 구름타법 운운하는거 보니 가볍게 눌리나 봅니다
<ipeter> 아.. 그녀석은 적축이 아니었군요...!
<jasonjang_> PotatoGim, Hi~, 어제(? 그제) 초대장 전자우편 1장 보냈는데...못봤죠?
<samahui> 다만 다른건 제가 두드려 봤는데 저건 두드려보지 못해서 좋다나쁘다 제 의견을 드리기는 힘들겠네요
<ipeter> 어휴..키보드도 왜케 어려운지 모르겠네요..ㅠ
<Seony> 내년에 한국에서 컨퍼런스 뭐 하나 했음 좋겠네요.  그거 핑계삼아 휴가가고 뱅기표값도 벌고....
<samahui> 갈축중에서는 탑급의 키감이라니 fc750r로 가보세요
<samahui> 그리고 마음에 안들면 처분하고 새로 구입하시는겁니... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ipeter, 사무실에서 쓰시는 걸테니까 갈축이랑 흑축 둘로 좁혀서 고민하세요
<samahui> 두르려 보지않고 눈으로만 찾아서 힘든거예요
<samahui> 두르려보면 확실히 이거다 싶은게 생길겁니다
<Seony> 적축이니 하는 것까지 보지 마시구요, 걍 갈/흑 둘 중 하나로 좁히세요
<samahui> 갈축이랑 적축이랑 백축까지 가능하죠 ㅋ ㅋ
<ipeter> http://www.11st.co.kr/product/SellerProductDetail.tmall?method=getSellerProductDetail&prdNo=1077175568&NaPm=ct=hzdsk8g8|ci=73edae31f38404ed17ce4c7067065078765bb355|tr=sl|sn=17703|hk=54e93667a8973b1ae3f1c9f082712b23e0e1726b
<ipeter> 오옷
<ipeter> 여기서 적축도 판매하네요!
<ipeter> 화이트도요!
<Seony> 키압이 쎄니 어떠니 하는건, 그걸 전부 다 갖고있어야 느끼는 거라, 흑축 사서 쓰면 거기에 적응하게 됩니다
<samahui> fc750r 구입하시려면 갈축가세요. 평이 좋아요
<samahui> 흡음재도 갖추어서 소음도 적답니다
<samahui> 지르세요~
<razGon_HOME>  제가 흑축과 적축을 써보니 적축은 쫀득거림이 적어서 리듬감은 적은데 키가 민감하게 느껴져서 가볍게 타자를 쳐서 손가락에 무리가 덜갈겁니다.
<ipeter> 흠..
<ipeter> 갈축이냐 적축이냐..
<razGon_HOME> 흑축은 대신 치다가 보면 확실한 키감이 느껴져서 게임같은것에 맞는 느낌이 있어요.
<samahui> 흑축이 확실하 느낌이 오는게 아니라 넌클릭과 클릭 차이죠
<razGon_HOME> 근데 서울이시면 용산에 가보셔서 직접 쳐보시는 것을 추천합니다.
<ipeter> 네네네
<razGon_HOME> 그렇군요.
<ipeter> =_=
<samahui> 아무튼 fc750r 좋다니 사세요~ 지르세요~(지름신 소환!!!)
<samahui> 지르세요~ 지르면 마음에 평안이 오리니~~~
<samahui> 지르고 보세요~~~
<samahui> 아싸 지릅시다~~~
<razGon_HOME> 저는 적축인 지금 쓰는 것과 이전에 쓰고 있던 흑축으로 보니 이게 그렇다는 겁니다.
<Seony> 맥에서 쓸 개발툴이나 하나 지를가 하는데, 뭐 쓸만한게 없나 찾아봐야겠네요
<razGon_HOME> 지르세요!!! ㅎㅎㅎ 나만 당할수 없다!!
<razGon_HOME> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 지르세요~~~~
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 지르면 마음이 편안해지고 몸과마음의 안정을 찾을 수 있을겁니다
<samahui> 지르세요~~~
<Seony> 맞아요
<Seony> 지르면, 이후로는 검색 안하실거에요
<Seony> 질러야 마음의 평안이 찾아와요
<razGon_HOME> 확실히 사고 나서 이틀째써보는데 나름 익숙해지더군요. 채팅쪽으로는 요. 진료용 프로그램을 운용하는 것은 조금은 익숙해져야 될거 같습니다.
<samahui> 가서 보실거 아니면 우선 지르고 아니다 싶을때는 방출이나 교환도 한 방법입니다
<samahui> 그러니 우선 지르셔야해요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> 제 경험으로는, 키 배열만 이상한거 안사시면 되요
<razGon_HOME> 뭐 한성거 사셔도 되요.
<razGon_HOME> 싸게 가는 한방법.
<samahui> razGon_HOME: 그럴땐 다른것도 지르세요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_HOME> 그래서 할부죠.ㅋ
<razGon_HOME> 결국은 거기로 가게 되는 과정중의 하나이니.ㅋ
<samahui> 마음먹으면 용산에서 좀 더 싸게 살 수 있지만 교통비와 기름값등을 생각하고 또 카드할부를 생각하면 확실히 인터넷이 싸죠
<samahui> 그래서 아는가계에서 딜러가로 빼올때 빼고는 전 요즘은 그냥 인터넷으로 지릅니다
<razGon_HOME> 그래서 그런지 블록 키보드는 팬타그래프일텐데 키감이 별루네요.ㅋ
<samahui> 지르세요~ 카드할부의 유혹~!!
<razGon_HOME> 저는 질럿으니 한동안 평안해지겠죠.
<samahui> 팬타그래프방식은 진짜 키캡 낮아질수록 키감도 떨어지죠
<razGon_HOME> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 근데 요즘은 다 낮게 나와서...
<razGon_HOME> 언제부터 사고 싶었는데 드레이크 님이 불을 질럿죠ㅕ...ㅋ
<samahui> 이제 무접점 라인을 만드시는 겁니다
<samahui> 혼자 죽을수 없죠!
<samahui> 리얼과 해피와 FC660c가 함께하면 더욱더 듬직하니 기분이 좋아요
<Seony> 무접점은 호불호가 크게 갈린다고 그러더라구요
<samahui> 호불호가 크게 갈린다기보다 첨부터 무접점쓰면 몰라요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그다른걸 써보다 쓰면 아! 이럽니다
<Seony> 첨부터 벤츠 타면 되는거군요
<Seony> 그러다 서민체험도 해보고 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_HOME> 치는 느낌이 너무가벼워져서 그런거 아닌가요?
<Seony> 네 맞아요
<samahui> 재미있는게 어릴적에는 컴퓨터 키보드가 거진 기계식이였거든요. 근데 기계식 좋은걸 모르죠
<samahui> 그러다 저렴해진 요즘 키보드 두르려보면 아! 옛날께 났구나 싶죠
<razGon_HOME> 무접점의 호불호가 갈리는 느낌이요.
<razGon_HOME> 적축의 느낌과 같을거 같아요.
<samahui> 무접점도 종류에 따라서 키압이 달라요
<ipeter> 갈축 적축 차이 많이 날까요?
<ipeter> 키압에 혈안이 되어있어 적축만 귀에 들어온다는...그런 상황이빈다.
<samahui> 써보셔야 알아요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_HOME> 적축을 쓰니 넘 가볍게 느껴져서 리듬감이 없어서 그래요.ㅋ
<samahui> 너무 가벼워도 오히려 구름타법아니면 바닦을 쳐대서 손가락아파져요
<samahui> 기분도 나빠지죠
<samahui> 적당한놈을 찾으셔야되요
<samahui> 본인에게 맞는
<Seony> ipeter: 제가 아까도 얘기했지만, 지금 마모된 멤브레인을 쓰고계셔서 그런 거에요.  흑축이나 적축이나 마찬가지에요
<razGon_HOME> 그렇죠..ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 넹넹
<ipeter> 일단 가서 한번 쳐봐야겠네요..
<samahui> 여기서 아무리 말해도 소용없고 직접 가서 쳐보시던가 아니면 그냥 눈딱 감고 지르시고 써본 후 마음에 안들면 다른놈으로 갈아타시는게 훨씬 났습니다
<samahui> 첫경험 못해본 남자에게 첫날밤이 환상적이라느니 하는 소리랑 같아요... 현실은 해매다 끝이지만요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 전 사무실 워크스테이션이 말썽이라 고민이네요.  웹서핑해도 답이 안나오니...
<samahui> 워크스테이션이 고장났어요?
<Seony> 아뇨,  몇몇 소프트웨어적인 문제가 있어서 14.04로 업글했는데요. 좀 이상해요
<samahui> 글쿤요.. 고생이시겠어요
<samahui> 전 그래서 회사껀 되도록 업글을 안하고 안정화시켜쓰죠 ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> 운영체제 전체적으로 딜레이가 걸리는 느낌이에요
<samahui> 하드 맛간거 아닌가요?
<Seony> acpi를 키면 커널패닉이 나고, 끄면 상태가 이상하고 그래요
<Seony> ssd 두개 박힌 거에요
<samahui> 제가 예전에 자꾸 딜레이걸려서 이거 왜이래 이랬다가 몇일 후 하드가 나가더군요
<samahui> SSD 프리징 나타난것일지도...
<Seony> ssd 2개에 sas 6g 2개 박힌건데요,
<Seony> 이게 저장장치에서 딜레이가 생기는게 아니라,
<Seony> 네트워크로 파일 전송하는 것도 딜레이가 걸려요
<Seony> 아주 주기적으로요
<Seony> 예를 들면, 첫 시작은 100메가에서 시작했으면 대각선으로 쭉 떨어지다가 바닥이 되면 다시 100메가로 올라서 재시작....
<Seony> 암튼 좀 이상해요
<Seony> 젠투를 설치해야하나 고민 중입니다...
<Seony> 커널이랑 그래픽카드랑 뭔가 안맞는게 확실한데.... 리누스가 엔비디아한테 뽀큐를 날린게 이해가 되네요
<jasonjang> ㅎ 고통에 비하면, 표현은 구엽네요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아얄씨잖아요
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ 다 되요~
<Seony> 나중에 뭔 일을 당할지 모르기 때문에, 꼬투리 잡힐 일 하면 앙대여 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그래도 엔당이 났죠. 리눅스에서 ATI는 쓸게 못되요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 푸하하하
<Seony> 학교에다 윈도우 사달라고 말할까 고민 중이에요
<Seony> 윈도우에서야 뭐든 잘 돌아갈테니
<Seony> 근데 시스템 어드민이 모니터 6개 달린 웍스테이션에서 윈도우 쓰는 모습 보이려니 참 거시기하네요..
<jasonjang> 글픽'과 커널' 양쪽에 벌레 보고 하면 어때요?
<Seony> 사무실에서 쓰는 거라, 얼른 업무할 수 있게 빨리 해결해야하거든요...
<Seony> 괜히 갈아엎었나 모르겠네요
<jasonjang> 아
<Seony> 젠투 빌드하는 거야 하루면 충분할테고...
<Seony> 다른 쓰기좋은 배포판 또 뭐 있을까요?
<Seony> 데비안 기반으로요...
<samahui> 전 이만 가볼께요~ 나중에 뵈요
<Seony> 들어가세요
<samahui> 웍스 서버로 쓰시면 센트로 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 수고하세요~
<razGon_HOME> 애들이 유투브 검색법을 알았어요.
<razGon_HOME> 글자로 하는게 아니라 음성검색으로....
<jasonjang> 날리 났네.요
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 미치겠다.
<razGon_HOME> 만화 보고 있습니다.
<razGon_HOME> 근데 나오는 언어가 독일어
<jasonjang> 누군가 동조 내지는 방조 한게야 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_HOME> 문제는 너무나 잼있게 집중하고 있다는게...
<razGon_HOME> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_HOME> 제가 음성검색하는 방법을 몇번 보여줬긴했죠
<jasonjang> 지나치지만 않으면 도움되겠죠. 어린이들에게는 시청 시간이 문제라고 하더라고요
<razGon_HOME> 이제 제한 시간 이십분 남았습니다.
<autowiz_> 잼미있겠습니다. 전에보니 워게임인데
<autowiz_> 음성명령이 가능한 게임이 있더라구요.
<autowiz_> 1부대 앞으로 뭐 이런식인데 말이지요 ㅎ
<bluedusk> 굳모닝~
<GarlicChicken> 굶모닝 -ㅅ-
<bluedusk> GarlicChicken, 저 수원갔다옴
<bluedusk> -_-
<bluedusk> 오는데 한시간 반걸림..ㅡㅡ
<bluedusk> 원래 30분이면 오는데 ㅠ
<GarlicChicken> 전 수원에서 출발해서 여기 ... -ㅅ-/출근.
<GarlicChicken> 영통 다녀오신거 아니냐는.
<bluedusk> 그쵸
<bluedusk> 그동네 별로 맘에 안듦
<ipeter> 휴....박명수 봤습니다.
<monos> ipeter: 님 크롬이 좋을까요? 크로미움이 좋을까요?
<ipeter> ??
<ipeter> 브라우저 말씀하시는건가요?
<razGon_HOME> monos: 저는 크롬을 추천합니다.
<razGon_HOME> 크로미움도 괜찮지만 윈도우를 쓰신다면 크로미움이고요. 아니면 파폭.
<monos> 네 브라우저요
<ipeter> 크롬이 좋죠.사실 크로미움은 잘 몰라요.. ^_^;;
<GarlicChicken> 아 진짜 ... 이 ㅇ 같은 xscreensaver 어떻게 하지 -_-
<imsu> 오늘은 조용하군요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 안됌요
<bluedusk> 저 퇴근도 못하고 이러고 있는데
<bluedusk> imsu, 실망이에요 ㅠ
<jasonjang_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> bluedusk: 으잉? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> bluedusk: 근데 저한테 왜 실망이세요? ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 걍
<bluedusk> 퇴근하려구요.;
<bluedusk> imsu, 경비아저씨가 나가라고함 ㅠ
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> bluedusk: ㅋㅋ 아직 안하셨군요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2014-08-29
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_MINILA> 아직도 우측 쉬프트키는 힘들더군요. 물음표??? 연습중.ㅋ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> gb...
<ipeter> 휴...
<ipeter> 오늘 GRE 스코어 나왔네요
<ipeter> 시험 점수가 살짝 아쉽긴 하지만
<ipeter> 그냥 그럭저럭 쓸 수있는 점수라서
<ipeter> 그냥 이 점수 가지고 쓰렵니다..
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ~~ 좋은 아침 ^^
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~ 좋은 아침 입니다
<imsu> samahui_WS: 네 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui_WS> 오늘도 바쁘게 하루가 지나갈듯 하네요
<samahui_WS> 금요일에 말일이라 이래저래 신경쓸일이 많네요
<samahui_WS> 벌써 다음주면 추석입니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> 오늘 우체국에서 회사에서 보낸 추석선물세트 온다고 연락왔네요.
<ipeter> 추석이 빨라요. 올해는요
<razGon_MINILA> 익숙해지기 힘드네요. 텐키리스.. 버릇이 있어서요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_MINILA> 덕분에 환자는 팍팍 밀리고...ㅠㅠ
<imsu> ipeter: 올해는 이상하게 추석이 빨리 오는 느낌이에요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아직 날씨가 후덥지근해서 그런가 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> razGon_MINILA: 안녕하세요 ^^
<imsu> PotatoGim: 안녕하세요 ~~ ^^
<samahui_WS> razGon_MINILA: 힘드시겠어요. 힘내셔요
<samahui_WS> 그것도 언젠간 익숙해 지실거예요
<samahui_WS> 근데 요즘 병원은 차트 컴퓨터 자판으로 입력 안하고 팬으로 터치스크린에 직접 쓰기도 하시더군요. 터치스트린이나 타블릿시스탬으로 옮겨가시는 것도 방법아닐까 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> imsu: 안녛아세요?
<razGon_MINILA> samahui_WS: 아직은 시기 상조입니다.
<imsu> razGon_MINILA: 네 안녛 이라는거 알아요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 우리나라 수가 체계가 바뀌지 않는 이상에야. 힘들어요
<imsu> 띠로리~!~!~!
<ipeter> imsu: 그러게요...
<ipeter> 어휴...여기 프로젝트가 시기에 쫒겨서 하다보니 컬럼명이라던지 프로젝트 통일성으로
<ipeter> 중간중간 손이 많이 가네요.
<imsu> ipeter: 음? 무슨 프로젝트인데용? ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> razGon_MINILA: 저번에 서버 구축하시고 막 이런거 하시던데 마무리는 잘 하셨어요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> razGon_MINILA: 벌써 한 2년 정도 흐른거 같군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 서버로서의 역할을 하고 있죠.
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 자판이 아직 익숙하지 않아요.ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 대학병원처럼 인턴에게 입력을 시키시는 겁니다
<imsu> razGon_MINILA: 음? ㅋㅋㅋ 그 때 데이터 뭐 분류하고 그런다고 하지 않으셨어요? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 그랬는데 그건 현실속에서 먼지로... 작은 꿈으로 남아있%죠 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 언젠가하겠죠
<imsu> razGon_MINILA: 어허헉 한참 기대했는데 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> razGon_MINILA: 서버는 그럼 그냥 블로그 용도인가요? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 아니요. 웹하드 와 홈서버 정도요.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 나름 역할을 하고 있었어요.
<razGon_MINILA> 지금은 14.04버젼 업데이트 위해서 준비중입니다. ㅏ
<imsu> razGon_MINILA: 오~~~ 저도 한번 구축은 해보고 싶네요 ~ ㅎㅎㅎ 나중에 살짝쿵 여쭤볼게요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 예 하지만 다 아시는 내용일겁니다.
<ipeter> 휴..프로젝트때 지급된 놋북이 워낙 느려서
<ipeter> 아주 계속 들락날락 거리네요.
<Seony> 무동력 추진장치에 이어서, 이젠 중국이 별걸 다 만드는군요..
<razGon_MINILA> 크롬 64비트 나와서 다운받아서 설치하겠습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 다시 들어올께요!!
<Seony> 원래는 없었나보네요
<razGon_MINILA> 리하이요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 원래는 64비트가 없었나보네요
<razGon_MINILA> 그런거 같아요. 그래서 냉큼 설치했죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 근데 뭐 달라지는게 없을듯해요.ㅋ
<Seony> 더 많은 램을 쓰는 일만 남았겠죠 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 라즈곤님이시라면
<ipeter> 램 16기가 쓰지 않으실까 생각됩니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 안녕하세요 ^^
<Seony> hi
<imsu> Seony: 심심풀이 땅콩으로 sudoku 만들어 보려고요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 왠 수도쿠
<imsu> 그냥 c 로 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: http://mwiki.ubuntu.or.kr/index.php/Developfordummies_10
<myobot> [링크 제목] Developfordummies 10 - Ubuntu Korea Community Wiki
<Seony> 이거 지금 작성하고있는 거야?
<imsu> 네 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 제 맘대로 작성하고 나중에 고쳐야죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ 재밋는데
<imsu> 아 칭찬 감사합니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 요즘 중국 과학기술이 엄청나게 발전하고있는거 같아
<Seony> 얼마 전에 그 무동력 추진장치 얘기 알고있지?
<Seony> 무동력 추진장치라기보단, 전자기파 엔진이라고 해야하나...
<imsu> Seony: 새소식에 둔감하다보니.... 링크 좀 걸어주세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> http://www.hankyung.com/news/app/newsview.php?aid=2014080598501 이거랑,
<myobot> [링크 제목] 이런 연료엔진 없이도 화성까지 1주일이면 간다?
<Seony> http://rigvedawiki.net/r1/wiki.php/EmDrive?action=show&redirect=emdrive
<myobot> [링크 제목] RigVeda Wiki (γ): EmDrive
<Seony> http://m.news.naver.com/read.nhn?oid=015&aid=0003133548&sid1=001&backUrl=%2Fmain.nhn%3Fmode%3DLSD%26sid1%3D001
<myobot> [링크 제목] 이런 연료엔진 없... :: 네이버 뉴스
<Seony> 아 이걸로 봐바 ㅎㅎ  링크만 엄청 걸어주네
<Seony> http://www.slrclub.com/bbs/vx2.php?id=free&no=32034618
<myobot> [링크 제목] 과학계 난리 났대여ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ(有) | SLRCLUB, 디지털 사진가를 위한 커뮤니티
<Seony> imsu: 다 봤어?
<imsu> Seony: 읽고 있어요 ㅎㅎ 대박인데요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 오늘 또 놀라운 뉴스가 나왔어 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 중국에서, 물속에서 초음속으로 추진할 수 있는 장치가 가능할 것 같대.
<Seony> http://www.wired.com/2014/08/how-we-can-get-submarines-to-travel-at-supersonic-speed/?mbid=social_fb
<myobot> [링크 제목] How We Can Get Submarines to Travel at Supersonic Speed | Autopia | WIRED
<imsu> Seony: 뉴턴의 법칙은 이미 아인슈타인 상대성이론 때문에 박살난게 맞는데;; 동작원리를 좀 보고 싶긴 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 이렇게 되면 맥스웰 방정식도 박살이 나려나 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 내가 준 링크들에 동작원리 설명된 사이트가 있을걸
<Seony> 문제는 그게 영어라서 글치 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아하 있네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 나사에서 이미 20페이지짜리 보고서를 올렸으니까, 그걸로 봐도 될거고
<Seony> 맥스웰 방정식은 거의 진리 아냐?
<imsu> 아니요
<Seony> 전자 전공하는 사람들한테는 앞뒤가 정확하게 들어맞는 더이상 손댈데가 없는 이론이라고 들었거든
<imsu> 진리긴 하지만 제가 알기론.... 양자역학까지 가면 맞지 않아요
<imsu> 그래서 파인만이 qed 이론이라고 해야 하나 그런것도 내세웠죠
<Seony> 과학계가 워낙 보수적이니...
<imsu> 이게 정말 어려운게 맥스웰이 그렇게 많은 실험을 했지만 ......
<Seony> 지금 유럽에서 화성 이주 프로젝트 진행 중이잖아.. 어쩌면 이 EmDrive로 인해서 그게 일정이 더 앞당겨질지도 모르겠어 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 뉴튼의 법칙처럼 우리가 확인할 수 있는데 까지만 진리라는거죠
<imsu> 예를 들면 빛의 입자성을 보려면 파동성이 죽고 파동성을 보려면 입자성이 죽고
<imsu> 되게 난해하더라고요
<Seony> 음모론에 의하면, 외계인들 말이 지구의 물리학은 기초적인 이론부터 틀어져있다더라고 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그런데도, 자꾸 그 틀어진 이론에 끼워맞출려고하니까 지금까지 이모양이래
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ the tao of physics 이 책 추천드립니다.
<Seony> 나 죽기 전에 목성 타이탄 한 번 가볼 수 있을려나 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 물리하는 애들이 해도해도 안되니까 동양철학을 접목시키려는 노력이 보이는 책 ㅋㅋㅋ 저도 추천받아서 읽고 있는데 재밌어요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 스티븐 호킹이 동양철학 중 주역을 그렇게 깊이 공부했다는 설이 있어서 저도 좀 솔깃하긴 해요 지금 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 물리가 재밌긴 한데;;;;; 으어 ;;
<Seony> 주역은 군대 가기 전에 10권짜리 소설 주역으로 읽어봤어
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 걍 주역이란건 이런거다 라는 기본적인 컨셉만 잡아주려고 한거라, 걍 재미 삼아 읽긴 했는데,
<Seony> 주역을 보면, 좀 뜬구름 잡는 것 같아
<Seony> 예를 들면, 갑자기 컵이 떨어져서 깨진 일이 지금 생겼다면,
<imsu> 전 주역을 안봐서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> /?
<Seony> 그때 순간적으로 64괘 중 3개를 떠올려서, 그걸 해석하는 건데,
<Seony> 그 해석을 얼마나 잘하냐에 따라서 점괘가 정확하냐 아니냐가 나오는거거든...
<Seony> 물론 3개를 떠올린다는게 뭐 뽑기마냥 대충 하는건 아니고...
<razGon_MINILA> 허브는 전력이 필요없나요?
<Seony> 네트워크 허브요?
<Seony> 필요합니다
<razGon_MINILA> 음... 문제가 있네요... 랜콘트롤 박스에 코드는 하나밖에 없는데 두개를 꼳아야 되는데 잘이죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 멀티탭을 쓰자니 박스가 좁고... 조금은 고민됩니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 뭔가 해결방법이 없을까고민중입니다.
<Seony> 멀티탭 중에서 조그만거 있을텐데요
<samahui_WS> 3구어뎁터도 못들어갈 공간인가요?
<razGon_MINILA> 예 그것도 못들어가는 공간이더라구요.
<razGon_MINILA> 딱아답터가 접혀 들어갈만한 공간
<samahui_WS> 박스 뚫어서 선을 다 빼고 밖에다 꽂아주는 방법이 있쬬
<samahui_WS> 정말 공간 좁은데 코드 여러개 필요하면 은근 속썩히죠 ㅎㅎ;
<razGon_MINILA> 그방법을 하기에는 깔끔하지 못할거 같아서 그랫습니다.ㅎ
<samahui_WS> 3구가 T형태 말고 나란히 3구인 멀티탭도 있어요 그거 들어갈 공간도 안될까요?
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇게 되면 어댑터 가 튀어나오죠
<samahui_WS> 장비 전원사양 비슷하면 케이블을 멀티로 만드는 방법도 있어요
<samahui_WS> '전원젠더'나 '전원 확장''전원연장' 등으로 검색해보시면 멀티전원케이블 나올꺼예요
<samahui_WS> 전 오늘은 이만 ~ 금요일인데 농땡이 좀 피워야죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 나중에 뵈요~~
<samahui_WS> http://1stglobal.co.kr/goods/content.asp?guid=3090009&NaPm=ct%3Dhzf4asi8|ci%3Dd45833f2a192e8edc5114bfe9a3845c71eb36738|tr%3Dslsl|sn%3D232917|hk%3Df7d1065e0ebea91e6e7fae74cc93b0f8b4f9960a
<samahui_TP> 즐거운 금요일입니다
<samahui_TP> 그리고 일주일만 더 버티면 추석연휴군요
<samahui_TP> 금요일부터 수요일까지 6일을 쉬는군요 ㅜㅜ 대체연휴 첫 시행일이죠
<samahui_TP> 회사에서 금요일은 휴무해주고 수요일은 대체휴무라 쉬고 결국 6일이나 쉬네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 다음주만 버티면 됩니다
<PotatoGim> 저희는 대체 휴무에도 아마...
<PotatoGim> 흑...
<monos> samahui_TP: 님 좋겠네요
<monos> 우분투 14.10 알파 버전이 나오기 시작하네요
<samahui_TP> 대체 휴무를 모르고 넘어가는 곳들도 있더군요. 그럴대는 저처럼 사장실과 임원진들 자리에 대체휴일 빨간색으로다가 표시된 달력을 가져다 놓는겁니다
<monos> http://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B00HJ2FAMA/ref=s9_simh_gw_p147_d3_i1?pf_rd_m=AN1VRQENFRJN5&pf_rd_s=center-6&pf_rd_r=19WZFCSVKSD8HY2JCG9R&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=155416589&pf_rd_i=489986
<myobot> [링크 제목] Amazon.co.jp： HP ProLiant MicroServer データー保存に 500GB マイクロサーバー N54L PROLIANT-500: パソコン・周辺機器
<monos> 일본 아마존이 좋네요
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 일부러 쉽니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 시장의 특성상 명절뒤에 그주는 거의 노는 날이라서요
<razGon_MINILA> 거기 정서상 돈벌기 하는 건 좀 그렇죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 정신 차리니 환자분 99명 보았네요...
<samahui_TP> 오늘요?
<razGon_MINILA> 예
<samahui_TP> 수고하셨스빈다
<samahui_TP> 습니다
<samahui_TP> 이제 쉬세요
<samahui_TP> 하루에 99명보고 한명당 10000원 받는다 치면 99만냥... 하루에 100만원 버시는군요 후후... 공부해서 의사로 전향을..
<monos> samahui_TP: 님 라즈베리 파이가 무선랜 카드 달아서 ap도 만드네요?
<samahui_TP> 네
<monos> 오 좋타
<samahui_TP> 라즈베리파이가 이것저것 할 수 있는건 많은데 너무 느려서 일반적으로 사용할때는 효율이 떨어져요
<samahui_TP> 능력만 되면 다양하게 이용이 가능합니다
<monos> 이게 리눅스 깔아서 컴퓨터에도 무선랜카드 달아서 ap 만들수 있죠?
<samahui_TP> 네
<samahui_TP> 근데 그렇게 쓰는거보다 그냥 AP하나 사는게 싸고 쉽게 먹히죠 전력도 안들고
<monos> http://ticks.tistory.com/74
<monos> 랜카드 그런데 너무 안 좋은거 같은데요
<myobot> [링크 제목] 코딩하는 고양이 :: 라즈베리파이 N100mini 무선랜카드로 AP 설정하기
<monos> 좋은거 써두 될려나
<monos> 5G 되는거요
<monos> 5G 되는거 쓰고 싶은데요 제가 한번도 안해봐서 무작정 사기 두렵네요
<monos> ap는 있어요
<monos> samahui_TP: ap는 있는데요 자작되고 기계 한계로 여러개 되게 하는게 좋을거 같아서요
<monos> 라즈베리파이 스펙만 좋으면 정말 좋을거 같은데 아쉽네요
<samahui_TP> 그가격에 그정도가 알맞죠. 좋으거 쓰려면 보다 성능 뛰어난 테스트 보드 많이 있습니다
<samahui_TP> 전 잠시 남의 회사 와서 일하고 있는 관계로 잠수 좀 탈께요. 나중에 북귀하고 들어오겠습니다
<samahui_TP> 그럼 수고하시고 퇴근들 잘하시고 불금들 즐기세요~
<imsu> 하루 마무리 잘 하소서 ~~ ^^
<imsu> 불금불금 ^^
<Seony> 꼭 읽어보세요
<Seony> http://kwang82.hankyung.com/2014/03/blog-post_31.html
<myobot> [링크 제목] 광파리의 IT 이야기: 실리콘밸리에서는 “내가 왜 삼성 들어가냐?”
<Seony> 요즘 진짜 그렇습니다
<razGon_MINILA> 예전의 할리우드랑 비슷하군요
<razGon_MINILA> 할리우드가 한참 정점을 찍고 더이상 내려올게없을때 외국의 명감독을 할리우드로 진출시켰죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 그외에도 유망주 감독들을 받아내서 100개의 저예산 영화를 찍다가 하나만 잭팟이 나와도 대박이니깐요
<razGon_MINILA> 아마도 지금의 실리콘밸리도 마찬가지일겁니다.
<Seony> 사실 인력 전쟁은 몇년 전부터도 그랬어요
<razGon_MINILA> 그때 영어라는 언어의 장벽이 잇어서 아시아는 인도나 홍콩감독이 갔지만, 지금은 그런거 필요없거든요.
<Seony> 저도 이메일 여럿 받았었거든요...
<razGon_MINILA> 게다가 거기에 헤드헌터까지도.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 제 친구들은 좋겠군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 좀더 회사에 오래있을수 있어서.ㅋ
<Seony> 근데 그런데서 근무했던 사람들 말 들어보면,
<Seony> 살아남기 위해서 공부해야하는 압박이 어마어마하다네요
<Seony> 사람이 없어서 난리라는게, 사실 잘못 생각하면 안되는 게요, 말단 직원들까지 모자란다는 얘기가 아니에요..
<Seony> 실리콘밸리에서 진짜 사람 모자란다는 얘기는, 정말 똑똑하고 날고긴다는 그런 수준의 엔지니어들이 모자란다는 얘기죠...
<razGon_MINILA> 코어급엔지니어
<razGon_MINILA> 홍대 미대생의 디자인의 내용은 단순히 우리가 생각하는 프로그래머의 범주만 있는게 아니라는 생각이 드는군요
<Seony> 제가 실리콘밸리 가고싶다고 암만 원서내봐야, 저 같은 레벨은 고액연봉은 커녕 취업도 어렵습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 쉽게 말하면 고급유니트는 마인드 콘트롤로 뺏어온다는.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 어느정도 가능성있는 인원은 다 흡수해갈 가능성이 많겠군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 마치 우리나라 프로야구처럼요
<Seony> 그 정도까진 아니에요
<Seony> 그 동네가 아무리 사람이 없어서 난리래도, 하나의 원칙이 있어요
<Seony> 확실하지 않으면 차라리 안뽑는게 낫다
<Seony> 그래서 면접이 그토록 까다로운거죠
<razGon_MINILA> 가장 좋은 건 의외로 추천서 같은게 중요하더군요.
<Seony> 글쵸.  한국은 낙하산이 안좋은거지만, 미국에서는 오히려 더 좋아하거든요
<razGon_MINILA> 오늘 환자 보느라고 힘들었네요...
<Seony> 고생하셨습니다
<razGon_MINILA> 미국은 추천이 가장 중요한 내용이죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 실은 새로산 키보드 적응라느라고요. 힘들었어요. 환자도 환자지만요.
<razGon_MINILA> 근데 웃긴게 이전 키보드로 하니깐 못치겠어요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 손이 벌써적응이됨..ㅋ
<Seony> 적응이 됐다고도 안됐다고도 말하기 어려운거군요
<razGon_MINILA> 예 진짜 우측 쉬프트는 에러에요
<razGon_MINILA> 재접하겟습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 앞으로는 이것으로 접속해야 되겟습니다.
<pchero1> 기사만 읽어보면 실리콘벨리로 가야겠다는 생각이 드는데... 서니님 말씀대로면 그것도 아닌가보네요..
<pchero1> 최말단 직원들좀 부족했으면 좋겠다... 이생각만.. ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 어느 정도 능력은 있어야 된다는 말이겠죠.
<PotatoGim> LXDE vs. XFCE 여러분의 선택은?
<jasonjang> 난 둘 다 쓰는 중인데, xfce 쪽이 정감이 더 가요. ㅎ
<PotatoGim^Home> 안녕하세요~ 불금입니다!
<lindol> 불금 좋네요
<lindol> 선일옹?
<ipeter> 후후
<ipeter> 불금입니다.
<ipeter> 술마셨어요.
<PotatoGim^Home> 어. 전 이제 마시려는데...
<PotatoGim^Home> 조촐하게 치느님에 하이네켄으로...
<lindol> ㅋㅋ
<lindol> 전 마시고 들어왔습니다. ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim^Home> 윽... 제가 제일 늦네요.
<ipeter> 오오
<ipeter> 즐거운 시간 되세요
<lindol> 즐거운 시간 되세요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 굳모닝!!
<razGon_MINILA> 토요일 조용하군요.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> Work^Seony, 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2014-08-30
<Work^Seony> 사무실에서 쓰는 워크스테이션이 우분투 14.04랑 너무 문제를 많이 일으켜서,
<Work^Seony> 결국은 다른 배포판 설치 중입니다...
<Work^Seony> 돈값을 못하네요
<razGon_MINILA> 14.04는 아직까지 안정화가 안된거 같아요.
<razGon_MINILA> 저도 이번에 서버 업그레이드 시키다가 서버가 파괴.
<razGon_MINILA> 지금 아파치는 안되는 중입니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 새로 빌드해야 되요.
<Work^Seony> 14.04.1이 나왔는걸요...
<Work^Seony> 서버운영 측면에서도.1이 나오면 안정됐다고 보거든요...
<razGon_MINILA> 일단은 이사가면 다시 구축을 하려합니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 가면 그놈이 아닌 오픈박스로 구성.ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 오픈 박스로 gui를 최소화로 사용해야 겠습니다. 결국에 서버는 서버더군요.ㅋ
<PotatoGim> 즐거운 주말입니다~ ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 근데 전 일하고 있는게 함정...
<razGon_MINILA> PotatoGim, 저도 월말 마감 하고 있습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 컵라면 새우탕 후딱먹고 마감중.ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> Seony, welcome!! TGIF!!
<razGon_MINILA> 혹시 잘아시는 토렌트사이트 아세요? 제가 아는 사이트는 거의 막혀서요..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 네 하나 알아요
<Seony> 한국거 아니어도 괜찮아요?
<razGon_MINILA> 예
<razGon_MINILA> 더 좋습니다.
<Seony> http://kickass.to/
<myobot> [링크 제목] Download Torrents. Fast and Free Torrent Downloads - KickassTorrents
<razGon_MINILA> 혹시 외국계 서적이 나오는 토렌트 사이트도 괜찮을까요?
<razGon_MINILA> 쌩스!!
<razGon_MINILA>  우와!!! 영어4-5페이지 분량인줄 알았는데. 30페이지네...ㅠㅠ 이걸 내일까지 어떻해 준비해!! ㅠㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> 망할...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> 주말에 날새기..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> 자판에 그림을 그리자.
<KDY0319> 안녕하세요^^
<razGon_ktx> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_ktx> 잠오는 일요일입니다.
<razGon_ktx> 주말 잘지내세요.
<razGon_ktx> 내일뵈요.ㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2014-08-31
<razGon_DJ> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_DJ> 일요일은 조용하군요.ㅋ
<razGon_DJ> 내일뵈요
<ipeter> gb...
<ipeter> 휴....
<ipeter> 아이스 버킷 챌린지에 지목됐네요.
<ipeter> 어쩌나요.
<ipeter> 그냥 기부만 하려구요.
<ipeter> 기부는 문제가 아닌데,
<ipeter> 물 뒤집어 쓸 자신이 없어서 그냥 기부만 해야겠어요..ㅠ
<autowiz> 와우
<autowiz> 피터님 IBC 하시는거에요?
<autowiz> 방금 봤어요 ㅇㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 못해요
<ipeter> 친구가 페이스북에 올려서 지금 확인했어요
<autowiz> 못한다는 한계를 과감히 뛰어 넘으세요
<ipeter> =_=
<ipeter> 지목하는수가 있스니다?
<ipeter> 있습니다?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> ^_^ 기꺼이 받아 들이고 싶지만서두 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 피터님 얼굴 잊어버리겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 외국 동영상 보다보니 사람도 들어갈만한 양동이에 물받아서 부을려다가 , 양동이가 통째로 떨어지는경우가 많던데요.
<autowiz> 저도 한번 부어보고 싶어요 , ^^
<autowiz> 아이고 늦은 시간에 들어오셨네요
<darkji44> 안녕하세요 (__ );
<darkji44> 좋은아침입니다.. 완전초짜인데요... 메인홈피에 로긴된 google<bot> 이 무엇인가요??
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 안녕하십니까
<autowiz> 신선한 월요일 아침 입니다. 야호~~
#ubuntu-ko 2015-08-24
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<jun_> 오늘은 굉장히 조용한 월요일이네요;;;
<autowiz_> 역시 월요일은 .
<jun_> 와... 오늘 저 부조금 셔틀이 되었네요;;;
<jun_> 저 포함해서 6명의 부조금을 내야하는데... 어째 요청이 더 들어올꺼 같은 느낌같은 느낌은 뭘까요..?
<autowiz_> 소매치기 조심하셔요~~ 금액이 장난아니실듯 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 다행히 회사 사람 차타고 가는거라.... 음.. 소매치기 조심하긴 해야할듯싶네요
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㄷㄷ\
<autowiz_> 라즈곤님 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 제가 요즘 몸에 힘이없고 그런데  늙어서 그런건가요? ㅠㅠ
<jun_> 보양식이라도 드셔야하는거 아닌가 모르겠네요
<jun_>  삼계탕 한그릇~??
<jason_kr> auto wiz_: 근처에 "꼼"장어 요리 잘 하는 곳 있오?
<HolyKnight> ahoops 님 요즘 안 보이시네유
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3122109
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3120826
<autowiz_> 꼼장어는 글세요 ... ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 꼼장어 맛있게 먹었던 곳이 있었었는데 ... 어디 였더라...
<autowiz_> 분당(야탑)에 무한장어 리필 되는곳이랑 , 우연히 가게된 대구 에 있던 어느집.. 정도
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<FreeMind> exit
<Work^Seony> 헐 한국에 돈 $300 보내니까 환율 땜시 35만원..
<pchero> 환율 갑자기 폭등했죠?
<Work^Seony> 네 그런거 같아요
<razGon_MINILA> 달러당 1200원
#ubuntu-ko 2015-08-25
<autowiz_> 즐거운 하루 되세요~~
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~ 즐거운 하루 되세요~~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> wakeonlan이, 100% 작동이 보장되는 기능은 아닌가보네요
<bluedusk> 구글 코리아 교육 왔는데요
<bluedusk> 교육 받으러
<samahui_WS> wakeonlan 지원보드에 지원랜카드 있으면 작동이야 100%잘되지 않나요?
<samahui_WS> 서버말씀이죠?
<samahui_WS> 구글 코리아 교육 으로 어떤 내용을 받으시나요?
<bluedusk> 클라우드 관련이에요
<samahui_WS> 유익한 시간 보내세요
<samahui_WS> 전 요즘 신입들 교육시키느라 바빠요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 저도 새로운 교육 좀 받고 싶은데 시간이 없네요
<Work^Seony> wol 서버라기보단, 걍 데탑 컴퓨터 몇 대를 매일매일 키게끔 하는데 어떤 날엔 안켜지고 어떤 날엔 켜지고 그러네요
<samahui_WS> 랜카드가  wol 지원을 하는데도 그런가요?
<samahui_WS> 흠... 요상하네요
<samahui_WS> 전 안되는 경우가 없었거든요
<Work^Seony> 음... 그렇군요....
<samahui_WS> 혹시... 멀티탭 스위치 내려놓고 안된다고 하신건... 전 그런적이 있어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> http://m.blog.naver.com/wikiware/100042152479
<Work^Seony> 64권 다 읽으면 은퇴할 나이 될 거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 64권 다 읽으면 첫번째 읽은책 내용 까묵을듯
<autowiz_> 누가 그랬었는데
<autowiz_> WOL 이 동작하는 조건 중에 PC 가 켜져있을때 WOL 태크 같은게 랜카드에 들어가야 한다고 치면
<autowiz_> PC 가 완전히 전원에서 차단되었다가
<autowiz_> 전원공급이 된경우 최초 1회 전원이 들어가기전에는 WOL 이 동작하지 않을 수 있다고 하던데 . 뭐... 카더라 통신이라
<Work^Seony> 꺼진지 오래되서 arp 목록에서 없어진다면...
<autowiz_> 최초 1회 전원이 들어기가 -> 버튼으로 전원이 켜지기 전에는
<autowiz_> WOL 은 브로드 케스트 일꺼에요
<Work^Seony> 네 맞아요
<Work^Seony> 맥어드레스로 브로드캐스팅하는거라...
<bluedusk> 그거 전원이 완전 off 된거면 안켜져요
<bluedusk> 그러니깐 멀티탭전원을 off -> on 해둔거면
<autowiz_> 역시 블더님은 이미 알고 계셨어
<bluedusk> 처음 한번 켜두기 전까진 안켜져요
<bluedusk> 제가 집에서 쓰면서 그랫거든요 멀티탭 off했다가 on  하면 woL 안되더라구요
<autowiz_> 저 64권 바로 위에 글이 "개발자가 놓치지 말아야 할 책 베스트 70선" 이네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 누구 말고는 PC 가 그냥 꺼진상태가 아니라 꺼질때 WOL 기능을 설정하고 꺼져야지만 된다고 하는데
<autowiz_> 잘 납득이나 이해는 안가긴 합니다.
<Work^Seony> 합치면... 134권인가요?
<autowiz_> 많이 켭칠꺼 같은데요
<autowiz_> ê²¹
<Work^Seony> 뭐, 개발자가 놓치지 말아야할 건 책이 아니라 공부겠죠...
<Work^Seony> 책만 읽고 공부 안하면 어차피 다 부질없는 짓이니..
<autowiz_> http://www.techtoolblog.com/archives/195-free-online-programming-books
<autowiz_> 덜덜덜 195 권
<autowiz_> 뭐 그중에 맘에드는, 관련이 있는 책만 몇권 읽으면 되는거죠뭐 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는 요즘 맥프로 그래픽카드 멈추는 현상 때문에 골치아프네요...
<Work^Seony> 이게 하드웨어 문제인지 소프트웨어 문제인지 유저들 사이에서도 의견이 분분해서...
<autowiz_> 소프트웨어 문제일 가능성이 더 많을까요?
<autowiz_> 한두명이 아닌가 보네요
<Work^Seony> 데탑 상에서는 아무런 동작도 안하는데요, ssh로 들어가면 멀쩡하거든요
<autowiz_> 당연히 로그에는 별것 없을꺼고
<Work^Seony> 로그를 보면 GPU를 재시작한다는 기록이 있는데, 부품을 교환했는데도 여전히 똑같은 증상이 생긴다 라는 사람들이 있어요..
<autowiz_> 과열이좀 의심됩니다.
<Work^Seony> 아 과열은 아니에요.  키자마자 몇초 안지나서 그런 경우도 있꺼든요
<autowiz_> 저 같은경우는 GPU 재시작하는이유가 응답이 없어서라는데
<bluedusk> 그거
<bluedusk> 리눅스에서도 비슷한 증상을 경험한적이 있는데요
<bluedusk> gpu 재시작 한다는 로그랑 같이 화면 깜박이면서
<autowiz_> 응답이 늦게 와서 그랬던거 같은데 , 꼭 뜨거울때만 그렇더라구요... ( 음... 단순히 일이 많아서 그런걸까요 )
<bluedusk> 프리즈 될때도 있고 풀릴때도 있고
<bluedusk> 근데 전 하드웨어 문제였어요
<autowiz_> 그러더가 점점 심해지다가
<autowiz_> 완전 화면 아웃. 윈도우즈에서도 발생하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 음...  gpu 메모리 테스트하는 프로그램 돌려봤는데, 이상은 없더라구요..
<autowiz_> 윈도우즈도 원격은 잘되서 ..  원격으로 들어가서 작업마무리하고 재부팅 하고 , 집에 컴이 몇번 그랬었습니다.
<autowiz_> ATI 그래픽 카드네요
<Work^Seony> 아 이거 애플스토어 가져가면 공짜로 고쳐주긴 하겠지만, 시간이 좀 걸리다보니 굉장히 꺼려지거든요...
<samahui_WS> 노트북을 오래 써와서 ATI에 대한 이미지가 좋았는데 갈수록 마음이 n당으로 넘어가네요... 심지어 요즘 쓰는 노트북들도 대부분 n당이군요
<samahui_WS> 맥 신형들이 ATI위주로 들어갔죠?
<Work^Seony> 네
<samahui_WS> 요즘 n당 기술이 비약적으로 올라가서인지 A당이 전원관리부분이나 여러부분에서 부족하다는 생각이 많이 들더군요.. 더욱이 드라이버 지원이 미비하니 더욱더 그 갭이 커지는거 같구요
<samahui_WS> gpu문제도 드라이버 문제가 아닐까 싶네요
<Work^Seony> 맥이 이런 식으로 나오면, 앞으로는 걍 조립해서 쓸지도 모르겠네요...
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ ;;
<autowiz_> 대략 8년정도 전이었던거 같은데 그래픽카드 커패시터가 살짝 터져서
<autowiz_> 윈도우즈에서는 아주 난리 부르스를 추던 컴이 하나 있었는데 , 리눅스로 부팅했더니 에러 없이 잘 돌아가긴 했습니다.
<Work^Seony> 난리 부르스 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 드라이버가 달라서 그랬던거 같습니다... 그 비슷한 시기였는데 제가 처음으로 30인치 모니터 오픈 프래임을 사고
<autowiz_> n당 이었는데 화면이 안나옵니다. ㅠㅠ OS 가 다 켜져도 절반해상도인 1280x800 밖에 안나오더라구요..
<Work^Seony> 흠... 일단 제 맥프로 그래픽 문제는, 하드웨어 문제만은 아닌거 같네요...
<Work^Seony> 하드웨어를 교체해도 똑같은 문제가 생긴다니...
<autowiz_> nvidia 해외 게시판가서 공부도하고 얘기도 하다보니 , EDID 라는게 모니터 안에 있는데 이게 잘못됐더라구요. 끝에 책섬 피트가 틀어져 있어서
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇다고 옛날버전을 쓸 수도 없고...
<autowiz_> 그거 바로 잡아서 모니터에 EDID 덥어쓰기(펌웨어 처럼) 하니까 해결~
<autowiz_> 피트 -> 비트 ,  한 일주일 개삽질 했었드랬습니다. ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 흐... 고생하셨군요...
<autowiz_> X.org.0 로그에도 EDID 가져온다음에 채크섬이 안맞으니까 EDID 무시하게되고 , 해상도가 이상하게 되버리는경우가 다른 모니터나 드라이버에서도 많았었거든요.
<autowiz_> 그래서 이런저런 글들 되도 않은 영어실력으로 올리기도하고... ( 영어가 이상하다고 욕도 좀 먹고 )
<autowiz_> 사제 드라이버 나오는건 없나요?
<autowiz_> 해킨토시에만 있을려나
<Work^Seony> 맥이요?
<Work^Seony> 맥은 싸제 드라이버는 없죠
<Work^Seony> 어찌보면, 그래서 애플 제품의 성능에 일관성이 있는 것이긴한데...
<autowiz_> 그렇지요... 하드웨어랑 소프트웨어가 혼연일체가 되는
<autowiz_> 혼연일채 인가요?
<autowiz_> 아 한글이 어려워요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 애플이 사실은 소프트웨어 회사가 아니라 하드웨어 회사잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 직접 하드웨어 설계하는...
<autowiz_> MAC-OS 를 NEXT 프로젝트의 산물이라고 보면 하드웨어만 파는 회사는 아닌거 같기도 하고그렇네요
<Work^Seony> 넥스트의 산물이라고하기엔, 지금에서는 많이 뜯어고쳤죠
<autowiz_> 하긴 정말 많이 바꼈지요...
<Work^Seony> 아직까지 넥스트의 존재가 남아있는게, 엑스코드에서 코딩할 때 함수명들이 NS가 붙은게 그게 넥스트 때부터 전해져오는 고대의 API거든요
<autowiz_> 고대의 API 뭔가... 던전을 탐험하는 기분이네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 혹시 Bash에 바이너리를 삽입해보신 분 계시나요?
<PotatoGim> bash 스크립트에...
<autowiz_> 그냥 쉘스크립트에
<autowiz_> (파일에 ) 필요에 의해서 그냥 생으로 바이너리 문자를 넣었던적은 있습니다.
<PotatoGim> 음.. 인스톨러 작업을 하는데
<autowiz_> 손으로 치면 cat
<autowiz_> ^O^D
<PotatoGim> 통짜로 묶어서 묶음 파일을 스크립트에 넣으려고 하거든요...
<autowiz_> 아그런거면 tmax 설치파일이나
<PotatoGim> 예전에 nvidia가 리눅스 드라이버 배포할 때 쓰던 것 같기는 한데..
<autowiz_> nvidia 드라이버 설치파일을 보시면 참고가 되지 않으실까요? 패키징 프로그램을 쓰는지도 모르겠습니다만.
<PotatoGim> 음... 어떤 식으로(그냥 통째로. 혹은 base64 인코딩) 넣었는지 과정에 대한 부분이 모호해서...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 감사합니다~!
<autowiz_> base64일 가능성이 높지 않을까 싶습니다만 저도 좀 찾아보겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 엔비디아 드라이버 파일보면 신기한게, 아스키랑 바이너리랑 섞여있더라구요
<autowiz_> 헐 바이너리인데요
<autowiz_> tail ${tail_args} +146 "$0" > $outname
<PotatoGim> 오... 심플하게 나오네요요;
<autowiz_> 이걸로 바이너리 부분만 파일로 떨어뜨리네요
<PotatoGim> 스크립트 끝자락에다가 플래그 하나 넣어놓고
<PotatoGim> tail -n +$[ `grep -n '^DATA' $0 | cut -d ':' -f 1` + 1 ] $0 | base64 -d > GMS2.tgz
<autowiz_> (아 제가 보는건 자바 설치 스크립트 (솔라리스용)입니다.
<PotatoGim> 다들 비슷하게 하는 것 같네요..ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 잘 아는 사람들이 다들 저렇게 하니... 저도 그냥 따라서 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> cat 이나 echo 나 파이프타면서 바이너리도 사실 그냥 처리 가능하니까 . 인코딩은 뭐 그냥 옵션이고 대신
<autowiz_> 바이너리 파일 추출한 다음에 확인을 한번 하네요 정상적으러 왔는지
<bluedusk> 전 잘 몰겠오요
<autowiz_> 에이 또 모르신다 그런다...
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그 모르신다는 말씀이, 어쩌면 우리가 모르는 더 어려운 작업에 대한 얘기일지도...
<Work^Seony> 크롬이 메모리 반환은 잘 하나요?
<bluedusk> 반환은 잘모르겟는데
<bluedusk> 돼지쳐럼 메모리 잘먹는다는 소문은 있더라구요
<Work^Seony> 음... 메모리를 많이 쓰는건 괜찮을 거 같아요.  닫았다 다시 키면 되니...
<Work^Seony> 근데 반환이 잘 안되면 그건 좀 문제가 있을거 같아서요
<autowiz_> 아하~ 제가 경솔했습니다. 더 깊은 뜻이 있으실지도
<autowiz_> 솔루션 개발중인데 테스트 서버 하나 살려고 합니다.
<PotatoGim> f
<PotatoGim> 오.. 어떤 사양으로 구매하시나요?
<autowiz_> 마음 같아서는 그냥 HP DL 시리즈 사고 싶은데 . 이거 겁나 시끄럽지 않을까요?
<PotatoGim> 솔루션이라시면 업무?
<autowiz_> 그냥 엔트리정도면 될거같습니다.
<autowiz_> 방화벽 비슷하고 요즘 만들고 있거든요
<autowiz_> 하고 -> 한거
<PotatoGim> 저도 서버 하나만 갖고 싶네요...ㅜ
<autowiz_> 이거 사서 시끄러우면 정작 안쓰게 되는...ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 저는 pfSense에서 파는 방화벽 하낫 라겨우ㅛ
<Work^Seony> 하나 사려구요
<PotatoGim> 사실 갖다 놓을 곳도...
<autowiz_> 서버를 사서 뚜껑을 열고 사제 cpu 쿨러를 박아주고 싶은 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 가격은 좀 비싼데, 저전력에 AES 복호칩셋까지...
<bluedusk> aws 쓰세요 걍 테스트 서버면
<PotatoGim> 오... AES는 인텔 프로세서라면 명령어셋 있긴 할텐데...
<autowiz_> 그냥 쓰기엔 pfSense 가 장점이 많을거 같습니다.
<autowiz_> 인터페이스를 브릿지 걸어서 테스트해야하는거라서
<autowiz_> 물리적으로 박스가 제손앞에 있어야 할거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 씨퓨가 아톰이라 아마 없을 거에요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 aes 칩셋을 별도로 달은거 같더라구요
<PotatoGim> 아... CPU가...
<PotatoGim> ㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 12v 5A라 전기 적게 먹고 크기가 작은게 맘에 들어요
<Work^Seony> 게다가 pfSense!
<PotatoGim> 오.. 생각보다는 싸네요요;
<Work^Seony> 제일 싼게 $299인가 그럴 거에요
<PotatoGim> 299불 짜리는 1포트라서 좀 아쉽고...
<PotatoGim> 4포트 정도면...ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 그래도 499불이네요 ㄷㄷㄷ;
<autowiz_> 사실 정전나면 방화벽만 살아있어서는 의미가 없긴하지만서두
<Work^Seony> 그렇긴한데, 여기에 무선 공유기 하나 달아서 dhcp 꺼버리면 그것도 괜찮은 조합일 거에요
<Work^Seony> 499짜리는 가정용이 아니라서 가격이 좀 되는거 같더라구요
<autowiz_> 정말 소형 UPS 에 붙일때도 맘 편하고 좋지요
<Work^Seony> 499짜리는 일단 커버하는 네트워크 사이즈만 해도 엄청나서...
<PotatoGim> 음.. 프로세스 스펙 상으로는 전보 AES 지원하긴 하는 것으로 보아서는 속도 때문에 칩을 달았나보네요...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 프로세스 -> 프로세서
<Work^Seony> 네 글쵸...
<Work^Seony> 일단, 가정용이나 소규모 회사용으로는, 299짜리 사서 무선 공유기 하나 붙여주면 최적의 조합일듯 싶어요
<samahui_WS> 폰이 자꾸 꺼져버려서 할 수 없이 그냥 갤노트5 샀네요... 헌데 ... 외장 메모리가 없어서 ㅜㅜ 지금가지 가지고 있던 자료들 다 옮기고 축소하고 난리군요
<samahui_WS> 애기 사진, 동영상 들이 많은데 다 컴퓨터로 옮기느라 귀찮네요
<samahui_WS> 조금 더 기다리다 애플 신형나오길 기대할까 했는데... 아주 갤스4가 지들 신품사라고 자꾸 꺼져주는군요...
<samahui_WS> 단통법 패지 전까지는 폰 안살라했는데... 역시 삼성 딱 맞춰 고장나게 만들어주는 느낌이네요
<razGon_MINILA> 제 갤스도 조금씩 이상해짐.
<razGon_MINILA> 저도 갤스4
<razGon_MINILA> 다음 폰은 샤오미폰이나 그런걸루.ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 제 옵티머스는 아직 괜찮습니다
<autowiz_> 돈도없고 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 역시 제꺼만 이상한게 아니군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 엑스박스 스트리밍 땜시 윈도우 태블릿 하나 사고싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 제 주변도 다 이상해서 바꾸려 하더군요
<samahui_WS> 뭔가 조작의 냄세가... ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 요즘 윈도우 태블릿은 성능도 괜찮고 가격도 내려서 구입해줄만하죠... 다만 윈도우가 망이라 애플쓰다 쓰시면 화나십니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 전 윈10 업그레이드해주고 그냥 PC모드로 써요 ㅎㅎ;;
<ircCloud^Seony> 그렇군요
<samahui_WS> 태블릿모드 그다지 태블릿에 적합해보이지 않아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 어차피 엑스박스 스트리밍용으로 쓰고싶어서요
<samahui_WS> 베이트레일이후 모델이면 다 괜찮으니 저렴한놈으로 지르세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 며칠 전에 고성능 게임헤드셋을 질러서 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 전 폰질러서 당분간 지름 금지당할듯해요 ㅎ;ㅎ;
<samahui_WS> 아내가 보기에는 멀쩡한 폰 바꾼다 하더군요 ㅜㅜ 꼭 일할때만 꺼져대서 집에서 딩가딩가 할때는 멀쩡해요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> AS가도 특별한 이상이 없다니 정말 미치고 환장할 노릇이죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 사무실에 전자기기가 많아서 뭔가 문제가 생기나보네요
<samahui_WS> 그럴지도요
<samahui_WS> 짜증나서 그냥 폰 바꾸는 걸로 선택해버렸어요... 헌데 하필이면 또 갤스노트
<samahui_WS> 2년에 한번 폰구입 지원되는게 삼송헬지꺼만 해줘서 선택의 폭이 좁아요
<samahui_WS> 현실은 통신비 회사지급되기땜시 지원금 받고~ 어차피 할부구매지만요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 점심 맛나게 드세요
<samahui_WS> 전 점심먹으러 갑니다~
<autowiz_> 비빔밥 맛나게 먹고 왔습니다 호호홍
<ipeter> 휴
<ipeter> 맛있게 드셨나요
<ipeter> 부럽네요
<ipeter> 전 김밥 한줄이 전부인데
<ipeter> 흥.
<ipeter> 개강하니까
<ipeter> 학생들이 엄청 많네요
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3125153
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 뭘그리 담배피는거 까지 조사를 하셨을까 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3124676
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3125765
<bluedusk> 저도
<bluedusk> ㅅ미심하네
<bluedusk> 심심한데 일해야 하는데
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3132209&cpage=2
<pchero> 좋은 오후입니다. :)
<HolyKnight> pchero:
<HolyKnight> 김구라 이혼한대유
<HolyKnight> 그래도 빚은 다 갚겠다네유
<pchero> 아 봤는데.. 그닥 관심은 없어요.. ㅎㅎㅎ :)
<pchero> 방금전에 결혼식 다녀왔는데..
<pchero> 많이 색다르네요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero> 결혼식 참석 인원이 신랑 신부 포함 5명...
<pchero> 저는 하객, 두명은 증인으로..
<HolyKnight> 덴마크인 결혼인가유
<pchero> 한국인 여자 + 덴마크 남자 요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero> 그냥 간소하게 하는데, 근처 시청에서 후다닥 하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> 개부럽네유
<pchero> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero> 한 30분 걸렸던것 같아요
<pchero> 당사자 확인하고, 확인하고, 서류에 사인하고 끝!
<samahui_WS> 퇴근 합니다~ 내일뵈요~
<samahui_WS> 즐거운 저녁 시간들 보내세요
<autowiz> but you didn't .... 가슴이 아프네요 ...
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<Work^Seony> 늦은 시간까지 계시네요
<HolyKnight> 네. 밤에 일찍 잤다가 깼네유.
<Work^Seony> 아 일찍 잤다가 일찍 일어나신거군요...
<HolyKnight> 네. 그리고 다시 자야쥬. 헤헤.
<HolyKnight> 후쿠오카 여행 일정을 짜는 중입니다.
<Work^Seony> 일본여행 가시는나봐요
<HolyKnight> 네
<Work^Seony> 흐 들뜨시겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 데헷
<autowiz> 부럽부럽 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 구글이 크롬을 대대적으로 손보겠다네요
<Work^Seony> http://macnews.tistory.com/3581
<zeromon> 좋은 브라우저가 나오길 기대합니다.
<zeromon> gcc-3.3 컴파일 무지 오래걸리네요.. 흠
<razGon_MINILA> 크롬이 좀 무겁긴하죠. 지금도 제가 쓰긴 하지만요.
<samahui_tp> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_tp> 일찍 출근들 하셨군요
<samahui_tp> 즐거운 하루 되세요
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_MINILA> razGon_LEO660M
<razGon_MINILA> 오늘은 한가해질거 같네요.
<razGon_MINILA> 환자가 없는..ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_tp> 안녕하세요
<samahui_tp> 환자가 없으면 좋은건데... 의사선생님 입장에서는 곤란한거군요 ㅎㅎ ;;
#ubuntu-ko 2015-08-26
<samahui_tp> 워터파크 몰카 찍은 여자가 잡혔군요
<samahui_tp> 친척들이 알아보고 아버지에게 알려서 아버지에게 혼나다 다투고는 경찰에 아버지를 폭행으로 신고했는데 경찰조사하다 아버지가 몰카찍은 장본인이라고 밝혀버렸네요
<samahui_tp> 막장...드라마가 여기 있군요
<Work^Seony> 헐
<Work^Seony> 지어내기도 어려운 컨텐츠를 자체적으로 소화해내는군요
<samahui_tp> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_tp> 그나저나 돈받고 찍었다는데 저거 이외에도 더 있을 수도 있겠네요
<autowiz> 사는게 다 덧없이 느껴지는 하루 입니다. ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 무슨 일 있으세요?
<autowiz> 그냥 그럴때 있잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아...
<autowiz> 나름 열심히 살아왔던거 같은데 , 어느날 문득 생각해보니 이건 아닌데 싶은게...
<Work^Seony> 맨날 느끼는거 아니었나요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그런데 또 생각해보면 생각보다 많은 일들이 있었던  삶이었네요... 앞으로는 더 멋지게 살아야 겠다고 다집하는 하루가 될거 같습니다.
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<HolyKnight> 화이또
<autowiz> 맨날 느껴야 하는건가요 ㅠㅠ  ㅋㅋ    ..   저는 정말 전세계적으로 유명산 사람이 되고 싶었어요.
<Work^Seony> 저는 돈 덜벌어도 좋으니까 조금만 일하고 많이 놀았으면 좋겠는데요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㄷㄷ
<autowiz> 저는 빨리 돈벌어서 , 이쁜 여자분들이랑 놀러다니면서 살고 싶어요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 덜일해도 좋으니 세금좀 많이 걷지 않기를.
<razGon_MINILA> 개인 사업자가 망하는 사회로 만들어요.
<autowiz> 세금이 엄청 나다고 하더라구요
<razGon_MINILA> 솔직히 중소기업이나 개인사업자가 잘되는 사회가 되야 하는데.
<razGon_MINILA> 대기업은 세금 감면에.
<razGon_MINILA> 특혜.
<autowiz> 대기업 직원들은 그냥 공장 부속처럼 살아가고... 뭐 임원들은 잘 살다고 하지면 몇명 안되니까...
<samahui_tp> 전 놀고 먹으면서 살고 싶은데... 현실은 놀고 먹으면 살수가 없죠
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇죠.
<samahui_tp> 이번에 소형차 세금 면제되던건 연장안해주고 대기업 소유 차들에 대한 면세는 높여주더군요
<razGon_MINILA> 놀고 먹으면서 즐기며 일하는데.
<razGon_MINILA> ㅇㅇ
<samahui_tp> 거꾸로 가는 세상이죠
<Work^Seony> 울나라에서 크게 욕심없이 걍 살려면, 월 300만원 있으면 가능할까요?
<samahui_tp> 놀고 먹으면서 즐기며 일하는거까지는 좋은데... 일하면 즐기기 이전에 밤세고 힘들고 노력해야하는 그런 현실이죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_tp> 월 300으로 턱도 없어요
<razGon_MINILA> 아끼면 잘햇어 하고 세금 뜻어가고.
<samahui_tp> 애들이 없다면 가능은 하겠네요
<razGon_MINILA> 월 300으로 혼자면 가능합니다.
<samahui_tp> 다만 노후를 대비할수없죠
<razGon_MINILA> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_MINILA> 나름 평범하게 사치 안부리고 살면요.
<samahui_tp> 노후 대비와 양육까지 하려면 월500이상은 기본입니다
<razGon_MINILA> ㅇㅇ
<samahui_tp> 800정도 되야 살만하죠
<autowiz> 월 300 으로 갓난아기 키우는 아는 동생이 있는데 나름 아끼며 살고 있긴 합니다.
<Work^Seony> 월 500이라치면, 연 6천, 앞으로 80살까지 살거라고 치면 대충 40년, 그럼 총 현금 24억만 있으면 놀고먹을 수 있겠네요
<autowiz> 이게 물가 상승률이 있는데 현제 보유자산이
<Work^Seony> 저는 자녀가 없으니까 그거보다 더 적은 금액으로 가능하겠구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 하긴 일반적으로 더 올라가면 올라가지 내려가지는 않을 수 도 있겠네요 , 부익부 빈익빈 시스템이니까 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 24억까지 아니라도 10억넘게 있으면 이리저리 굴려서 늘릴수라도 있으니 더 적어도 살겠지만... 놀고 먹으면서 아무것도 안하려면 몇십억은 있어야죠
<autowiz> 그런데 저는 300 조금 넘게 혼자 쓰는데.....   많이 모자랍니다.
<Work^Seony> 300을 혼자서요?
<autowiz> 두배정도 벌었으면 좋겠어요....   아 엄밀히 말해 혼자가 아닌건가 거의 두명분으로 돈이 들어가긴 하네요 저는
<samahui_tp> 제가 관리비 보험료 적금 등으로만 한달에 3~400선 들어가요
<samahui_tp> 거기다 애기 육아와 아내와 저 식비등하면 또 한달에 200넘게 쓰고요
<autowiz> 사마휘님은 많이 벌어서 많이 쓰시는 ... ㅠㅠ
<samahui_tp> 많이 벌어도 많이 나가서 결국 모으는게 적어요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 제 인생모토가 많이 벌어서 많이 쓰자인데... 많이 쓰기만 해서 큰일입니다.   그래서 이번달 부터는 한달에 100만 쓰고 살기로 했습니다.
<autowiz> 나름 외식도 줄이고 살도 빼고 , 택시 적게타고 운동도 하고   1석2조 인거 같습니다.
<samahui_tp> 혼자 살때는 저기서 나가는거 반이 남으니 몇년만에 집도 살 수 있었는데... 지금은 불가능해요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_tp> 확실히 ... 돈있다고 택시 타는거보다 그돈으로 헬스장 끈어서 운동하는게 더 났죠
<Work^Seony> 아... 택시비가 있군요...  여기서는 전혀 생각지못한 지출이네요...
<samahui_tp> 맛있는거 먹는거보다 건강하게 먹고 운동하는게 났고요 ... 다만... 그럼 내 정신적인 만족도가 높아질지 의문이... 운동해서 몸매 좋아지면 만족도가 생기겠지만... 맛난거 못먹는 스트레스로 훨씬 ... 불행할지도 몰라요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_tp> 버스, 지하철 팍팍 올라서 두세사람 모이면 차라리 택시를 타는 편입니다
<samahui_tp> 그리고 막혀서 막대한 지출... ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 크헐... 저는 전에 급해서 가산에서 강남까지 택시를 탈려는데 모범택시 아저씨가 오시더니면
<autowiz> 오시더니만 별로 차이 안난다고 타라고 해서 , 덜컥 탔더니
<samahui_tp> ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 거의 2년 가까이 체중에 큰 변화가 없는 절 보시면 압니다 ㅎㅎ  설탕 섭취만 줄여도 큰 도움 되요
<autowiz> 막 사탕도 주시고 이야기도 많이 하시고 그랬었거든요...  내리는데...
<jason_kr> 탔더니...?
<jason_kr> 내리는데?!
<autowiz> 평소 1.4만원 나오는데 2.5만원 나와주신 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 모범택시 아저씨 입장에선 만원쯤이야 큰 차이 아닌거군요 ㅋ
<samahui_tp> 사탕과 대화서비스비 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 소주가 4병이닷
<samahui_tp> 근데 엄청나게 막히면 모범이 났기도 했었던 기억이 있는데 지금도 그런지 모르겠네요
<jason_kr> 막히는 구간에선 비슷할 수 있겠네요. 지금도
<jason_kr> .
<samahui_tp> 예전에 모범은 미터당으로만 올라서 일반 택시보다 거리당 비용은 더 들지만... 막혀서 시간만 흐르면 오히려 모범이 적게 금액이 올랐던걸로 알거든요
<autowiz> 먼거리같은 경우는 모범은 대부분 그냥 미터만 받고 일반택시는 이것저것 붙여서 더 받던 때가 있었던거 같습니다.
<samahui_tp> 네
<jason_kr> 일반택시 = 시간+거리 병산제. 모범택시 = 거리만 요금으로..(시간 병산 않하죠?! , 아마)
<samahui_tp> 그래서 엄청 막히는 구간을 이동해야 하면 일부러 모범타기도 했었거든요... 물론 신빙성은 낮습니다. 저도 주어들은거라 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_tp> jason_kr: 그렇다고 들었어요
<autowiz> 잘버시는 사마휘님이 체험 한번 해보시고 알려주십시요...  소중한 지식 감사히 대대손손 공유하겠습니다.
<jason_kr> ㅋ
<samahui_tp> 채험은 해봤는데... 그때 그 거리가 얼마나오는게 정상인지 몰라서 그냥 싸게 나왔겠지 했었습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz> 제가 참 자기 합리화가 짱입니다.   처음가보는길이거나 그런게 있으면
<autowiz> 택시타면 얼마날올까 궁금해서라고 자기자신한테 말을 하곤 택시를 덜컥 타버립니다.
<samahui_tp> 명절 끝나고 올라와서 터미널에서 시청쪽으로 넘어갈때였는데... 정말 차가 그냥 서있었어서... 모범 아자씨가 점점 말이 없어지더군요
<samahui_tp> 전 처음가는 길은 오히려 버스 타봅니다... 속편히 높은 위치에서 비잉~ 둘어보며 왔다갔다 하기 좋더라고요... 다만 자리가 없으면 택시타요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 제가 한국 떠날 때만 해도, "차에 시동걸면 2만원"이라는 소리가 있었는데, 예전에 한국 방문했을 때 보니까 이제는 대중교통만 타더라도 집떠나면 2만원이겠더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 심야식당 이라는 일본영화 보니까. 일본도 서울 시티 투어버스 처럼 지붕없는 2층 버스가 관광용으로 있는거 같습니다.
<samahui_tp> 참고로 제가 타본 택시 이용료 중 최고가는... 신입때인 2000년도 초반 속초에서 서울까지 달렸던 때입니다. 첫 휴가가서 긴급호출당해 소환되는데 돈줄테니 택시타더라도 빨리와라는 소리에 냉큼 그냥 택시타고 달렸었죠. 속초에서 고대까지 ㅎㅎ;; 당시에는 10여만원에 합의보고 달렸던 기억이 있네요
<samahui_tp> 시티투어버스는 관광객이 많은 도시들이면 세계 어디에나 있는거 같아요
<samahui_tp> 미국에도 있었고 일본도 있고  중국도 있었죠
<autowiz> 저는 2011 년도인가 2012년도에 삼척에서 서울까지 24만원에 왔어요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_tp> 정확히 중국은 중국본토가 아니라 홍콩이지만 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui_tp> 엄청났군요...
<autowiz> 아 회사에서는 돈도 안주고 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 아... 홍콩도 한번 가보고 싶은데...
<samahui_tp> 2000년대 초반까지는 10여만원에 합의가 가능했는데 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz> 음2000년대 초반이랑은 아마 물가차이가 꽤 나지 않을까 합니다.
<samahui_tp> 전 돈은 받았지만... 당시 팀장에게 잔소리 오지게 먹었었죠 ㅎㅎ;
<autowiz> 설마 그렇게 까지 나올줄은 몰랐던거겠지요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_tp> 강원도 간줄 몰랐었겠죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_tp> 택시 기사가 손해는 가장 크게 봤었을 겁니다... 당시에는 도로도 안좋아서 3시간 넘게 걸렸었거든요
<samahui_tp> 카드도 안되서 현금 있는걸로 합의본거라 그돈에 온걸지도 몰라요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_tp> 글고보니 당시에는 월급이 세금때고 200만원이였는데 그것으로도 잘 살았었네요.
<samahui_tp> 그시대로 지금 직책과 월급만 고대로 하고 돌아가고 싶습니다
<autowiz> 2000년도 쯤에 대구에서 경주까지 3만원 정도 했었던거 같기도하고
<autowiz> 꺄~~ 사마휘님 욕심쟁이~~
<samahui_tp> 서울근교는 좀 재미있는게 있어요... 그때도 2~3만원 불렀었는데 요즘은 2000원이면 와요
<samahui_tp> 대리기사인척하면 합승으로 가능하죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_tp> 수원에서 서울로 택시 자주 이용했는데... 서울 수원 노선이 좀 애매한게... 광역버스가 거의 24시간 있어요... 새벽 4시에 끊겨서 6시가 첫차거든요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 근데 서울서 손님 태우거나하고 수원왔다가 돌아갈때 손님 태우려고 기다리는 택시들이 꽤 되거든요 ... 사람들이 버스만 알고 있어도 안타죠
<samahui_tp> 그런 택시 잡아서 합의보고 1만원선에 돌아오던가... 그것도 아니면 대리입니다하면 합승하면서 2000원에 서울로 데려다 주죠
<samahui_tp> 당시에 여친이 거기 살아서 그렇게 많이 이용했었죠
<samahui_tp> 생각해보니 참 열정적이였네요... 제작년까지는 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 결혼 전후의 차이인가요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 지금은 델러와~ 이러면 택시타 이럽니다
<Work^Seony> 원래 다 그런겁니다 ㅋ
<samahui_tp> 물론 애땜시 데리러 가지만요 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz> 대리인경우 합승하면서 그렇게 싸게 태워다 주기도 하나보네요. 처음 알았습니다.
<samahui_tp> 대리협회랑 협약이 되어있는거 같더군요
<autowiz> 하긴 안그러면 대리기사님들 이동하다가 돈다 쓰게되니까
<samahui_tp> 수원서 택시 타는데 기사님이 묻더라고요. 대리냐고... 그때 팀장입니다 라고 대답했던 기억이...
<samahui_tp> 술먹으면 다 그런겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아크크크 이제 이해 했어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 대리 < 팀장
<samahui_tp> 대리기사냐고 묻는데 아무것도 모를때라 팀장인데요? 라고 답하고 미터기 끊고 올라왔었죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_tp> 기사님이 친절하게 이것저것 알려줘서 그다음 부터 탈때는 대리로 직급을 내렸죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz> 뭐 저라도 그랬을거 같습니다.
<samahui_tp> 그랬더니 2000원에 합승하면서 달리시더군요
<samahui_tp> 다 지난이야기죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_tp> 생각해보니 저리 안하면 대리운전해주고 수원댕겨오면 본전도 안남겠구나 싶더군요
<samahui_tp> 택시 하면 또 재미있는 일화가 생각나네요... 술먹고 택시태워 보낸다고 일렬로 선 택시들에 후배들 하나씩 태우면서 1만원짜리 던져주고 논현동~ 길동~ 아현동~ 등등 다 태워주고 자신도 타고 강남이요~ 하고 잠들었는데 잠이 깨 눈을 뜨니 공중전화 부스에 줄줄이 애들이 누워서 손에 만원짜리 하나씩 들고 있었다는... 전설적인 이야기가 있
<samahui_tp> 죠...
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 모처럼 잼있는 얘기. ㅎ
<autowiz> 저는 듣거나 보기만 했습니다. ㅋㅋ
<samahui_tp> 전 저거 직접 경험담이예요.. .근데 어찌 돌고 돌아서 모 연예인이 지 선배 경험인척 방송에서 말하더라고요.. 저게 98년도에 실제 있었던 일이거든요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_tp> 저도 저중 한명으로 손에 만원짜리 들고 자고 있었던... 아!~ 아닙니다 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_tp> 기억에 업서요
<samahui_tp> 없어요
<samahui_tp> 기억에서 지워져라 얍~!!!
<samahui_tp> 학창시절 술을 많이 먹는 풍토다보니 별 기억이 다있네요
<autowiz> 동기 MT 때 한녀석이 없어져서 보니 재래식 변기에 반대방향으로 앉아서 볼일보고 있던  녀석 , 토할꺼 같다고 화장실 가다가 자기가 토한거에밟고 미끄러진 녀석
<samahui_tp> 또 재미있는거 한 여자동기(공대 동기입니다. 딱 그렇게 생겼습니다)가 술이 떡이되서 택시 태워 보내려고 하니까 자기를 납치한다고...(남자 둘이서 겨우 부축해주고 있었습니다)... 봉고차 태운다고 난리난리 부루스를 추는겁니다. 그래서 안되겠다 싶어서 야! 포기해~안되겠다! 라고 했더니 택시 기사님이 그 친구에게 아가씨 도망가야되요
<samahui_tp> . 임심매매범들이 지쳤어요. 하니까 후다닥 타고 가더라는...
<autowiz> 엉청났었습니다. 1박2일 갔던거 같은데 다음날 올라오면서 앞으로 동아리 못나올거 같다고 쪽팔려서 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_tp> MT때 최고의 재미는 저처럼 술 안마시는 사람이 술마시는 사람들 옆에서 녹음기로 녹음해놨다가 아침 식사때 크게 틀어놓는 겁니다... 별소리 다납디다 ㅎㅎ;
<Work^Seony> 술과 관련되면 온갖 상상도 못할 얘기들이 나오는군요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아 울 과대 여자애 나름 귀여웠었는데 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 걸핏하면 혼자 넘어져서 꽈땅이라는 별명까지
<autowiz> 생각해보면... 음....공대여자긴 하네요... 수학 과학이런거만 좋아라 했으니
<autowiz> https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/canary.html
<autowiz> 궁금한게 있습니다.  저 카나리아 URL 을 손으로 검색하거나 입력하지 않고 접속할 수 는 없느걸까요.
<autowiz> https://www.google.co.kr/chrome/
<autowiz> 여기에서 클릭만으로 들어가볼려니 아무리 해도 안나오는듯... 일부러 숨겨 놓은건거요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 아직 정식으로 나온게 아니라서 그럴 거에요
<autowiz> 이번에 매체와 제가 테스트한 크롬 카나리아는 크롬 안정화(Stable) 버전이 나오기 전에 여러 실험적인 기능을 먼저 선보이는 버전으로,
<autowiz> 라고 해서 그냥 뭐랄까 unstable 배포판 같은걸까나 하고 생각했거든요
<autowiz> 수년전에 크롬 처음 설치했을때 저는 정말 빨랐거든요 , 정말 껍대기 밖에 없구나 라고 생각햇는데 점점 커지고 있는 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 카나리아가 구글이 손보겠다고 한 그 크롬의 개선판일 거에요
<orion203> 하이~
<autowiz> 아하 그럴거도 같습니다.
<autowiz> 오리온님 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 혹시 쉘 스크립트를 바이너리로 만들수 있는게 있을까요?
<bluedusk> 쉘 안에 내용 못까보게
<bluedusk> shc 말구요
<autowiz> 으음... chmod 711
<bluedusk> 배포할려구요
<Work^Seony> 구글링 좀 해보니까 딱히 나오는게 없네요
<Work^Seony> 혹시 모르니까 이거 한 번 보세요.  http://www.comeaucomputing.com/faqs/ccshlit.html
<PotatoGim> 음.. 간단하게 랩핑하는 수준으로는 안될까요?
<Work^Seony> 파이썬이라면, 아예 코드를 이해할 수 없는 수준으로 바꿔주는 툴은 잇낀 해요
<bluedusk> 코드보다는 쉘에 들어가는 비번이나 뭐 그런것 떄문에
<Work^Seony> 그런거는 컴파일해도 그대로 남을걸요
<bluedusk> Work^Seony: 혹시 맥에서 Xquartz 쓰실때
<bluedusk> x11 어플리케이션들이 일정 화면이상 안움직이는거 경험해보신적 있나요?
<PotatoGim> 쉘 코드를 Base64 인코딩을 한 결과를 C에서 매크로로 저장해놓고 C에서는 Base64 디코딩이랑 쉘 호출만 하게 하면 어떨까요?
<bluedusk> 전 일정 높이 이상 안올라가네요...
<Work^Seony> 음... 저는 맥에서 x11 어플들은 아예 안써요...
<Work^Seony> 뭔가 돌아가는 방식이 좀 맘에 안들어서..
<bluedusk> 저도 ssh -x 옵션으로만 쓰긴 하지만.
<bluedusk> 이거 은근히 불편하네요
<orion203> 으악~ 으악~
<orion203> 겁나바쁘다요!!
<Work^Seony> 차라리 그냥 가상머신 띄워서 쓰는게 나아요
<orion203> ㅠ
<bluedusk> Work^Seony: 원격 붙여서 작업할때 쓰는거라서여..
<Work^Seony> 회사에서 가상머신에 내부 ip 할당 안되나봐요?
<bluedusk> ... 그게 아니라 원격 붙여서 작업할때  x 쓰는 프로그램 가끔 띄울때 있거든요
<Work^Seony> 아 그거랑 상관없이 버박이나 vmware에서 네트워크 세팅 좀만 손보면 외부로 ssh -x 접속될텐데요..
<Work^Seony> 아 근데 생각해보면, 가상머신 띄워서 ssh -x 쓰느니 차라리 맥에서 쿼츠 돌리는게 낫겠네요
<bluedusk> ssh -x 로 접속해서 띄울때 제 화면에서 해당 어플리케이션이 모니터에 일정 높이러
<bluedusk> 맥에서 xquartz  쓰는거 여쭤본건데요..
<jason_kr> 카나리아'는 늘 안정화 배포전의 개발중인 판'이어요.
<samahui> 점심 맛나게 드셨나요? 오후에도 즐겁고 유익한 시간들 보내시고 건강하세요~
<PotatoGim> 옙~ 캄사합니다~~
<samahui> 오늘도 침묵속에 열심히 일에 열중들 하시는군요
<samahui> 날씨가 요상하여 어제부터 선선히 좋네요. 남은 시간도 힘들내세요
<autowiz> dj어제 낮에 밤먹으러 나가단가
<autowiz> 점심먹으러 나가는데 춥더라구요 ..  깜짝 놀랬어요
<autowiz> 리눅스 /etc/resolv.conf  파일 혹은 /etc/hosts , 윈도우즈 ㅊ:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts 파일의 경우
<autowiz> 변경이 되면 실시간으로 반영이 되는걸로 아는데요.
<autowiz> 모든 네트웍 주소 변환이 있을때 마다 파일을 열어보지는 않겠지요?
<autowiz> 커널이 해당 파일이 변경되는지 보고 있다가 바뀔때마다 업데이트 하는거 같기도 합니다만.
<autowiz> 혹시 이런거 관련된 지식이나 자료 있으신분 계실까요?
<bluedusk> 커널이 해당 파일을 지켜보고 있을까요?
<bluedusk> dns 를 조회하는 프로그램마다 다를거 같은데요
<pchero_work> 음... 매번 파일 변경 여부를 체크할 것 같아요.
<pchero_work> stat 같은 걸로 체크하지 않을까 싶은데요...
<autowiz> OS 단에서 특수한 처리를 한건 아닐거 깥네요 그런거려만 proc 이나 dev 에 있는게 맞을거 같다는 생각이. 그렇다면 그냥 생으로 stat 처럼 마지막 변경시간을 본다는 쪽이군요 아마도.
<autowiz> .... 아아 ㅠㅠ 졸다가 혀 깨물었어요 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> inotfy
<PotatoGim> inotify 쓰시면 됩니다~
<PotatoGim> 다만 proc과 같은 특수 파일 시스템에 대해서는 통지가 안되는...
<PotatoGim> 윈도우에서는 따로 제공되는 API가 있다고 들은 것 같기는 한데... 특정 대상이 정해져있다면 주기적으로 mtime을 확인하는게 만만할 것 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 생각보다 그렇게 부담은없을까요?
<PotatoGim> 파일 개수가 작다면 이벤트 방식이기 때문에 부하는 적습니다.
<PotatoGim> 다만 재귀적인 감지가 필요하다면 조금 고려를 해보실 필요가 있습니다..ㅜ
<autowiz> 뭐 그냥 /etc/resolv.conf 파일에 대한 처리가 궁금한거 뿐이라서 괜찮습니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 단일 파일 정도면 가뿐하게 이벤트 수신용 소켓 하나만 있으시면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> inotifywatch 명령을 통해서 파이프로 받으시는 방법도 있구요.사용
<PotatoGim> 포맷팅 옵션도 있으니 용이하실 것 같네요.
<autowiz> 제가 심심하면 혼자서 쉘스크립트 자고 노는거 좋아하는데요...
<autowiz> 메일서버 이관하면서 복사할 파일들 ls -alR 해놓게 있어서 각 용량별로(약 1kb 몇개, 약 10kb 몇개 , 약 100kb 몇개... ) 이런식으로
<autowiz> 카운트를 한번 해볼려고 스크립트를 짜긴 했는데 , 실제로 실행해켜보니 100만개 파일처리하는데 12시간어 넘게 걸리더군요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> csh 로 하니 expr 명령어를 안써도 되니까 반정도로 줄었구요.
<autowiz> 결국엔 C 로 프로그램 짜고 20초 만에 끝냈습니다.
<samahui_tp> 이쯤 되면 퇴근을 준비해야 하는게 도리인데... 까마득하겠군요
<HolyKnight> @beside_nicole: 받아본 헌팅 중 가장 깔끔하고 비굴해 보이지 않으면서 자신감도 느껴지는 것은 명함을 건네는 것이었다. 서론은 짧게. 저는 이런 사람입니다, 하며 명함을 줬고 나도 내 명함을 줬다. 괜찮은 방법이라 생각한다. 만나서 말 섞어 보니 인간은 별로였지만.
<autowiz> 저도 까마득 합니다 아고고
<autowiz> 잘 되던부분까지 엉망이 되버려서
<autowiz> 결론은 만나고 보니 별로였다.....    군요....  ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 저도 명함좀 뿌리고 다녀야겠습니다.
<samahui_tp> ㅎㅎ 명함 안만든지 오래되서 제꺼는 디자인도 구려요 ㅜㅜ 연구소 내부에 주로 거주하니 그다지 많이 쓸일이 없네요. 1~2년이 지나도 안떨어져요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_tp> 명함 주로 돌리는건... 컨벤션 이벤트 당첨되길 기원하며 짚어넣을때뿐...
<samahui_tp> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 이미 결혼해서 명함팅 하기에는 너무 먼 길을 오기도 했구요...
<autowiz> 요즘 패션 명함도 많이들 만들던데요 .
<autowiz> 저도 명함이 3~4개 쯤 된다는 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 회사이름은 다 달라요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 순간... 크롬 카나리아 버젼 설치파일에서  까나리 앳젓이 떠올랐습니다 ㅠㅠ
<jason_kr> 개그? ㅎ
<autowiz> 개그로 봐주십시요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> ^^
<samahui_tp> 슬슬 졸릴때가 되어 잠깨러 왔습니다
<autowiz> 다들 머리가 좋아서 검사가 된다고 하는데. 머리가 좋은게 아니라 정의감 있고 현명한 사람이 검사가 되어야 하는거 하닌가 하는 생각이 듭니다. 으음.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 요즘 잠이 많아져서 자꾸 2시 3시쯤 되면 잠들어버리네요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 잠이 많아진게 아니라 나이가 드셔서... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저도 작년인가부터 2시 넘으면 저도 모르게 꾸벅꾸벅 졸더라구요
<Work^Seony> 남자가 가지면 안되는 5대 취미가, 자전거 사진기 오디오 시계 천체망원경 이라네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 다들 한번 꼽히면 장비값이 어마어마 하게 나가는거 때문일까요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 대부분 취미생활이라는게 나이가 좀 들어서 하는경우 경제적으로 조금은 자유로우니까
<autowiz> 1천만원 정도는 쓰는거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 흐... 저는 그렇게까지는 좀... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 전에 오토바이 탈때는
<autowiz> 바이크 1200 + 슈트 50 + 헬멧 50 + 글러브 30 + 부츠 30 + 바이크 유지비 1년에 100 + 주유비 한달 30
<Work^Seony> 바이크가 재밌나보네요
<autowiz> 스노우 보드 (저는 랜탈이었습니다만 ㅠㅠ)
<autowiz> 데크 20 + 바인딩 40 + 부츠 50 + 보드복 40 + 시즈권 40 + 차비 ??
<autowiz> 바이크는 속도 좋아하는 사람한테는 완전 매력적인데 , 스피드를 즐기지 않는 분들은 재미 없겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 흐... 그렇겠죠...
<autowiz> moto gp 선수들처럼 무릅 긁으면서 타보겠다고 했는데 , 중도에 하차하는 바람에
<Work^Seony> 전 그냥 게임하는 걸로 만족해야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 무릅 -> 무릎
<autowiz> 그런데 바이크는 오토바이 가격이 비싸긴 한데
<autowiz> 장비들은 한번 사면 정말 오래 쓰니까 그렇게 비싸진 않은거 같아요.
<autowiz> But 현실은 저도 요즘 게임으로만 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> moto gp 15 라는 게임이 나와서 시즌 반정도 클리어 했어요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 나름 대리만족이군요
<autowiz> 싸니까요 (싸다기보다 돈이 거의 안들어가고 , 안전하기도 하지요)
<autowiz> 어릴때부터 다른게임보다 레이싱게임이 그렇게 재미있더라구요... 자기자신과의 혹은 AI 와의 속도 싸움
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는 겁이 많아서 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 유럽쪽에서 태어났으면 저도 컴퓨터 는 그냥 취미로하고 레이싱선수가 됐을지도 모르겠습니다 ^^
<Work^Seony> 미국으로만 가셔도 충분히 하실 수 있어요
<Work^Seony> 캘리포니아 같은데에서는 엔진에 니트로 추진장치 달아서 주말에 달리는 애들 많다고 그러더라구요
<autowiz> 지금 나이에는 늦었겠죠? ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 한국에서면 늦으셨을테고, 미국에서라면 안늦습니다
<Work^Seony> 미국도 지역마다 차이는 있겠지만, 하와이에서는 보통 할리데이빗슨 같은 오도바이는 주로 할아버지들이 타요
<Work^Seony> 뭐랄까, 젊었을 때는 일하고 가정을 꾸리느라 그런걸 해볼 여유가 없었따면, 이젠 나이 먹었으니까 못해봤던걸 한다는 개념?
<Work^Seony> 가끔 운전하다보면 할리 2열 종대로 한 10대씩 지나가는걸 종종 보는데요, 대부분 할아버지들...
<autowiz> 하긴 전세계적으로 스포츠카 타시는 분들중에 상당수는 나이가 지긋한 분들이시더라는
<Work^Seony> 그리고 또 이 동네에서는, 나이가 들어서 그런걸 하는걸 당연하다고 받아들이기도 하구요...
<autowiz> 나이를 먹을 수 록 경기에 나가면 다치지 않을까 겂이 많아질것도 같고 . 눈도 점점 침침해지는거 같고
<autowiz> 겂 -> 겁
<Work^Seony> 나이 먹어서 생기는 변화야 뭐 어쩔 수 없죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 받아들여야죠
<Work^Seony> 걍 못다이룬 꿈을 이룬다는 정도?
<autowiz> 같이 받아들여줄 마눌님이 있어야 좀 덜 외로울 텐데 ... 여친님은 아직 그런생각은 안드나 봅니다.
<autowiz> ㅠㅠ 혼자 외롭네요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 뭐 여자들이 다 그렇죠...
#ubuntu-ko 2015-08-27
<autowiz> 서니님 관리하시는 서버들도 평소에는 많이 놀고 있나요? 저희 서버들은 수강신청 할때 몇몇 서버빼고는 별로 사용량이 없네요
<Work^Seony> 저희는 수강신청 같은 주요 업무는 중앙전산실에서 대부분 처리하구요,
<autowiz> 고속도로 같은 경우는 조금 높긴 합니다만 .
<Work^Seony> 그외 단과대학 자체 업무만 처리하다보니, 대부분이 놀고있죠
<Work^Seony> 몇몇 교수들이 동영상 렌더링할 데탑이 필요해서 구매신청하면, 예산 때문에 대부분 거절한다는데
<Work^Seony> 그래서 저도 비디오 렌더링에 관련된 씨퓨 연산 제공할 수 있는 방법을 알아보는 중이에요
<autowiz> 그런 교수님들은 학과나 학교에 공용 랭더링 머신을 사자고 , 교수들끼리 뭉치는게
<autowiz> 기존 서버들 활용하는게 더 좋을것도 같네요
<autowiz> 예전에 그런거 몇개 있었었는데요. 전세계적 병렬 연산 프로젝트
<Work^Seony> 아마 리눅스에서 명령어로 비디오 렌더링할 수 있는 툴이 있을 거라고 생각은 해요
<Work^Seony> 웹으로 인터페이스 만들어줘서, 동영상 업로드하면 원하는 옵션대로 렌더링해줄 수 있는 서비스를 만들까하고 생각은 하고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 요즘 너무 할 일이 없어서...
<autowiz> 아 순간 할일 없으시면 재택 알바라도 하시라고 말씀드릴뻔 ㅎㅎ    일 적게하고 놀고 싶다는 서니님이신데 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 너무 일이 없어서 걱정스러워요
<Work^Seony> 요즘 시스코 ios 명령어도 까먹어요
<Work^Seony> show running-config 이게 생각이 안나서 구글링을 할 정도니...
<autowiz> 너무 놀으셔서 그런가 봅니다.
<autowiz> 책이나 업무인수인계 서 같은거 하나 만들어보시는건 어떠신가요. 그간 해왔던거 , 해야할거 문서로 정리도 되고
<autowiz> 그걸로 복습도 할 수 있고, 뭐 필요하면 다른사람 한테 줄 수 도 있고.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 이미 다 되어있어요.  미쿡애들 문서화 장난 아니거든요
<Work^Seony> 인수인계 뿐만 아니라, 재해재난 대비, 비상시 등등 모든게 매뉴얼화 되어있어요
<Work^Seony> 되어있다라기보단, 저랑 제 상사랑 꾸준히 작업해왔죠
<autowiz> 그 실리콘 벨리 가셨다는 그분이요?
<Work^Seony> 그 사람 떠나고나서 그 포지션으로 올라간 새로운 상사에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 직책상 상사는 상사인데, 저는 시스템 관리자고 그 사람은 프로그래머라서, 제가 하는 일에는 사실상 신경을 잘 안쓰죠
<autowiz> 지금 서니님 하시는 업무가 저도 참 좋아라 할 포지션일거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 좋아하시기도 하겠지만, 적성에도 맞으실 겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그런 의미에서보면, 학교에서 시스템 관리하신 경력이 여기서도 도움이 될 거에요
<autowiz> 흐므 미치겠습니다. 파일 업로드가 안되서 보니 , 권한문제 였는데 ... 분명히 777 준거 같은데 왜 안되지 하고 있었는데
<autowiz> 다시 보니까 chmod 777 . 한다는게 chown 777 .     ㄷㄷㄷ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ  저도 종종 그래요
<autowiz> 처음에 chmod 777 이 주기 싫어서 , chown 을 줄려고 하다가
<autowiz> 생각해보니 테스트용으로 쓸껀데뭐 하면서
<autowiz> id 를 지우고 다시 777 을 썼는데  정작 앞에 명령은 chown 그대로 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그 뭐더라... facl인가하는 겉으로 드러나는 거랑 다른 권한/퍼미션 주는 툴 있찌않나요?
<autowiz> 오호 이런것도 있군요
<orion203> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 하이
<orion203> Work^Seony: ^^
<autowiz> 오리온님 안녕하세요
<orion203> autowiz: 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> https://www.facebook.com/suk.kim.737/posts/1121047431256983
<autowiz> 일잘함(못함) , 친절함(싸가지 없음) 으로 본 X , Y 좌표 평면도
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋ
<crixer> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 방화벽을 만든다고 치고 박스를 제작의뢰 할려고 합니다. 2U 높이정도에
<autowiz> 케이스 디자인하고 그렇게 될거 같은데요. 굳이 제온이나 옵테론 CPU 안쓰고 그냥 데탑용 CPU 써도 될까요?
<autowiz> 너무 바보같은 질문인가요 ㅠㅠ    cpu 사용량에 따라서 달라져야 하는걸까요...
<Work^Seony> 업무용이요?
<autowiz> 판매용이요
<Work^Seony> 음... 그럼 좀 위험하지 않을까요...
<Work^Seony> 방화벽인데...
<autowiz> 아뭐 하긴 수천만원에 팔껀데 그냥 제온박아주는게 나을까요?
<autowiz> 신뢰성으로 봐도 데탑cpu 보다는
<Work^Seony> 당연하죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 보드도 그렇고
<autowiz> 서니님 혹시 리눅스에서 시스템 전체 속도를 10% 나 20% 정도로 떨어뜨릴 수 있는 방법이 있을까요?
<autowiz> 단순히 CPU 과부하를 주는 방법은 정확하지도 않고 좀 무식한 방법이라   .
<Work^Seony> 음..
<Work^Seony> 커널설정에서, 씨퓨 세팅에서 가능하지 않을까요?
<autowiz> 메인보드에서 cpu 클럭을 손보는방법으로 어디까지 떨어질지 모르겠네요
<autowiz> 커널에서라.. 좀 더 찾아보겠습니다. ㅎㅎ    감사합니다.
<autowiz> 빠르면 올해안에 시제품 나올거 같은데   아 바쁘네요
<Work^Seony> 발열이나 안정성 때문에 그러시는 거에요?
<autowiz> 다음달엔 부사수 뽑아서 같이 진행해야겠어요
<autowiz> 단순히 테스트 때문에 생각중입니다.
<Work^Seony> https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/cpu-freq/governors.txt
<autowiz> 일부러 좀 천천히 동작하는걸 보고 싶거든요
<Work^Seony> 이거 참고하세요
<Work^Seony> 제 생각엔 아마도 scaling_max_freq에서 제어가 가능하지 않을까 싶네요
<autowiz> 저렇게 하면 클럭을 마음대로 조정해버릴  수 있겠네요 . 오늘 당장 테스트 해봐야겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 서니님 워크스테이션 메모리 얼마라고 하셨어요?
<autowiz> 부족하지는 않으세요?
<Work^Seony> 64기가요.  평상시에는 반도 못씁니다
<Work^Seony> 사무실 웍스테이션은 보통 전원은 안끄고 다니거든요.  업타임 30일에 구글 크롬도 계속 띄워놔도 메모리 반은 커녕 30% 정도 밖에 못써요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 방화벽이면 씨퓨나 램이나 많이 안먹을걸요
<Work^Seony> 아시다시피 저희는 pfsense 쓰는데, 씨퓨 사용률이 평균 2%가 안넘어요
<Work^Seony> 물론 씨퓨를 무식한걸 달아놔서 그렇긴 하지만...
<autowiz> 단순방화벽이면 그런데 저는 이것저것 기능을 추가할꺼라서
<Work^Seony> 저희도 pfsense에 패키지 이것저것 많이 달아놨어요
<autowiz> 하긴 사실 하드웨어 보다 코드가 성능이 좋아야하는데
<Work^Seony> vpn, anti virus, bandwidth, dhcp, proxy  등등...
<autowiz> 음... 뭐.. 차차 공부해가면서 튜닝해가는 수 밖에 없을듯 합니다.
<autowiz> AV 생각보다 메모리나 cpu 많이 먹더라구요 ( 다른 방화벽에서는)
<Work^Seony> 많이 먹어요.  특히 av에 프록시 걸면 성능은 둘째치고 문제가 많아요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 저희는 꺼버렸어요
<autowiz> 어떻게보면 안생기게 만들기가 너무 어려운거죠
<Work^Seony> av가 먹통되면 전체 인터넷이 다운되어버리는 경우가 종종 있었거든요
<autowiz> 전체가 다운된다면 정말 심각한데요
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, 패킷 자체가 이동이 안되는 거에요.  바이러스 스캐닝하는데에서 통과를 안시켜주니깐요...
<autowiz> 요즘 한국대학교에는 웹방화벽 설치가 의무인가 봅니다. 법적으로 그런거 같은데
<autowiz> 방화벽이랑 웹방화벽이랑 저는 따로 따로 있는게 맞다고 생각학거든요.
<autowiz> 그렇게 치면 메일이나 , 바이러스 솔루션은 따로 따로 있는게 맞다고 생각합니다.
<Work^Seony> 웹방화벽은 뭐에요?
<autowiz> 웹페킷들을 follow 라고 해야하나요
<autowiz> 조합해서 http 프로토콜 상에서 텍스트나 첨부파일에대해서
<autowiz> 검사하고 차단하는 기능을 가진 놈들이지요.
<Work^Seony> 음... 그냥 전부 https로 돌리면 되지않나 싶은데요...
<Work^Seony> 미국은 대학에서 쓰는 웹은 전부 의무적으로  ssl 걸어버리거든요
<autowiz> 요즘은 https 도 열어보더군요
<Work^Seony> 글쵸 뭐 뚫을려고 맘먹는거 막는거야 어렵지만, 그래도 이것저것 덧붙이진 않아도 되니깐요...
<autowiz> 이게 한참 많이 도입된적이 대충 10년전에서 7년전정도 인거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 그때만해도 ssl 이 서버cpu 부하준다고 쓰네마네 하고 있던시절 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ssl이 씨퓨 부하주는 문제에 대해서는 이미 결론이 났죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 별로 지장 안주는거같긴 한데 저는 자세히는 몰라서요 ..
<Work^Seony> 지장 없다고 결론 났어요
<Work^Seony> 누구는, 씨퓨문제로 ssl 도입 안하려는 관리자한테는  핑계대지 말라는 식이었쬬 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 외국의 사례니까 한국이랑은 좀 다를 거에요
<Work^Seony> 암튼 미국에선 강제사항이에요
<Work^Seony> 제가 말씀드렸는지 모르겠는데, 저희 직원들은 ssl 안키면 로그인조차도 안할려고 그래요.
<autowiz> 뭐 좋은 현상이지요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 한국사람인 제 생각엔, 그까짓거 어차피 내부 네트워크 안에서 테스팅하는건데 귀찮아서 ssl 세팅안한거니까 걍 대충 좀 로그인했으면 좋겠다 라고 생각하는데,
<Work^Seony> 얘네들은 딱 그래요.  https 안돌아가면 로그인 안하고 싶다고...
<Work^Seony> 물론 컴퓨터 관련 직종에 있는 직원들만 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그외는 컴맹들이라 잘 모르구요...
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 요즘 국내 기업들도 점점 https 로 넘어가고 있는거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 네 요즘 많이 보이더라구요
<autowiz> 언젠가는 http 가 없어질지도 모르겠다는 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 왠만한 기업용 사이트는 전부 ssl 쓰지않을까 싶어요
<autowiz> 네이버만 해도 로그인하고나면 https 로 넘어간다고 말할려는 찰나
<autowiz> 메일만 그런가보네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 구글은 검색도 https...  Http자체는 아예 없앤거 같더라구요
<autowiz> 처음 접속하자마자 아마 바로 https 로 넘겨버리는거 같아요
<autowiz> http 를 아예막지는 않았는데 접속요청오면 그대로 https 로 리다이렉트
<ircCloud^Seony> 흠...  굳이 그렇게 두개의 프로토콜을 왔다갔다해야하는지 궁금하네요....
<autowiz> 초기요청은 아직 대부분 http 로 올테니까 이걸 아싸리 막아버리면 문제가 생길거 같아서 안막는거 같구요
<autowiz> 서비스는 자체는 우리는 https 로만 써서 암호회 해서 서비스 하겠어 라는 의지를 보여주는거지요. 모든 서비스는 https 로
<autowiz> 다만 아무래도 앱이라던가 프로그램에서 https 보다는 htttp 가 훨신 구현하기 간단하니까
<bluedusk> 저 지금 일하는곳도 ssl인증서 사서 다 붙이고 있는뎅
<bluedusk> 구현을 떠나서 서브도메인이랑 전부다 가져다 붙이는중이에요
<bluedusk> https 만세
<autowiz> 대한독립 만세
<autowiz> 맛점 만세~  ... 아 배고파
<autowiz> 밥먹고 오겠습니다.
<orion203> 두끼라는 떡뽁이집? 거기갔는데..
<orion203> 와.... 다신 가지말아야지..
<autowiz> 뭐가 어떠어떠해서 다시가기 싫은지 설명을 해주셔야지요
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 일단
<bluedusk> 같이 갈 여자가 없습니다.
<bluedusk> 더이상 설명이 필요한가요?
<autowiz> 블더님도 눈이 높으신건가요?
<autowiz> 뭐하나 빠지지도 않는데 왜 ...
<samahui_tp> 점심때 맛집이라고 해서 일식우동먹으러 다녀왔는데... 베트남고추인가 그게 목에 거려서 실컸 기침만 하다가 왔어요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 아이고 이런
<samahui_tp> 지금도 칼칼하네요. 고등어 기름인지 뭔지 맛을 내서 맛난집이라는데 제 기억에는 기침으로만 남았습니다
<samahui_tp> 점심을 이상하게 먹어서 그런가 좀 허~ 하네요
<autowiz> 언젠가 한번 다시 가셔서 재대로된 맛을 느껴보시기를 기원드립니다.
<orion203> 혹시 Redis Sentinel 구성해서 사용하시는분?
<HolyKnight> http://m.blog.naver.com/homcle/220464118332
<HolyKnight> http://i1.ruliweb.daumcdn.net/uf/image/U01/ruliweb/55DEA00738456D0037
<autowiz> 오늘은 한잔 했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> autowiz, 이번에 나오는 레이싱 게임 트랙이라네요.  http://bbs2.ruliweb.daum.net/gaia/do/ruliweb/default/news/519/read?bbsId=G003&itemId=531&articleId=1830779
<Work^Seony> 혹시나 관심있으실까 싶어서... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 오호 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony>  비에 젖은 도로가 인상적이군요
<autowiz> 요즘 게임들 참 잘나옵니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 무지 잘나오죠.  요즘 게임사들 수익이 많이 줄었다는데, 그 이유가 개발비용이 너무 많이 들어간대요
<Work^Seony> 저는 스타워즈 배틀프론트 플레이 영상 보고서 진짜 깜짝 놀랐어요.  너무 영화 같아서...
<autowiz> 상당하군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 영상 보셨어요?
<Work^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXU5k4U8x20
<autowiz> 네 유트브 에서 몇개 봤습니다.
<Work^Seony> 40초쯤부터 보세요
<Work^Seony> 저는 이거 보고 새로운 스타워즈 영화가 나온줄 알았어요
<Work^Seony> 아 이거 말고 숲속에서 싸우는 것도 있는데,
<Work^Seony> 진짜 그것 더 놀랍더라구요
<Work^Seony> 아 여기 있네요.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwWLns7-xN8
<Work^Seony> 이거보고 진짜 영화인줄..
<Work^Seony> 헐 지금 알았는데, 조회수가 2천만이 넘네요
<Work^Seony> 게임영상은 조회수 백만 넘기도 어려운 실정인데..
#ubuntu-ko 2015-08-28
<autowiz> 아고고 어제는 회식한다고 술까지 마셨더니 완전 쓰러져 버렸네요
<Work^Seony> 피곤하시겠네요
<autowiz> 조금 피곤하네요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 조금이 아니라 많이 피곤하실듯 싶네요...
<Danial> 안녕하세요, 제가 무언가를 삭제하려고 하는데 안돼서 급한 마음에 이렇게 IRC에 상주해 계신 분들께 도움을 요청하고자 합니다.
<Danial> EDUBUNTU? 라고 하는지는 모르겠으나 소프트웨어 센터에서 교육용 프로그램들이 들어있는 일종의 번들을 다운받았는데,
<Danial> 이것들을 싸그리 삭제하는법을 도통모르겠습니다, SUDO APT-GET REMOVE 를 쓰려고 해도 패키지 이름을 모르니 쓸수가없고
<Work^Seony> 프로그램 이름은 뭔지 아세요?
<Danial> 번들은 삭제되나 내부에 포함된 프로그램들이 삭제되지 않습니다. 도와주세요.
<Danial> 잠시만요, 번들 이름을 다시 한번 검색해 보겠습니다.
<Danial> '우분투를 위한 교육용 데스크탑' 이네요.
<Work^Seony> 음... 그러니까,
<Work^Seony> 원래 우분투가 설치되어있는 컴퓨터에, edubuntu를 설치하셨다는 말씀이에요?
<Danial> 예.
<Work^Seony> edubuntu  설치는... 그러니까 쉽게 설명을 드리자면,
<Work^Seony> 우분투 라는 리눅스 배포판이 있는데요, 여기에 교육적인 목적을 위해서 우분투라는 배포판을 따로 커스터마이징 한게 에듀분투에요
<Danial> 예.
<Work^Seony> 그런데, 우분투에서 에듀분투 번들을 설치했다라는 의미는,
<Work^Seony> 곧 우분투라는 배포판을 에듀분투 배포판으로 변경을 시켰다는 의미가 되어버립니다
<Work^Seony> 그래서 이건 되돌릴 수 없을 것 같구요,
<Danial> 그렇다면 프로그램의 삭제로서 되돌릴수가 없다는 말씀이십니까?
<Danial> 그렇다면 파티션을 날린후 재설치해야 하는게 되는군요...
<Work^Seony> 네.  윈도우7 영문판을 윈도우7 한글판으로 바꾼 것과 같은 맥락으로 이해하시면 될 것 같네요
<Danial> 그러면, 마지막으로 한가지를 더 물어보고 싶습니다.
<Work^Seony> 네
<autowiz> 으음.
<Danial> 지금제가 사용하는 우분투는 Docky 나 모종의 꾸미는 프로그램들로 치장해놓은 상태인데
<Danial> 이것들은 어떻게 백업시킬수없을까요? 재설치하면서 이것들을 다시 찾아내서 터미널상에서 다운로드 받을 생각을 하니 치가 다 떨립니다 ... 하하
<Work^Seony> 일단 가장 쉽고 빠른 방법은 /etc와 /home을 백업하시는 거에요
<Work^Seony> 그리고, 원하시는 프로그램을 설치하신 뒤, 백업해놓은 2개의 디렉토리에서 관련된 파일만 덮어씌우시면 됩니다.
<Danial> 예, 감사합니다.
<autowiz> 저걸 하난 하나 손으로 돌리기는 힘들겠지요?
<Danial> 답변해 주시거나 읽어주신 분들께 감사드립니다.
<Work^Seony> 만약 시간이 되신다면,
<Danial> 안녕히 계세요.
<Danial> 예?
<Work^Seony> 현재 에듀분투인 상태를 다시 우분투로 돌리는 시도는 해볼만 할 거 같아요
<Danial> 어떻게 말씀이십니까?
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, 아마도 실행하신 명령어가 sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop 이실텐데요,
<Danial> 예.
<Work^Seony> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop을 하시면 에듀분투 관련된건 삭제하고, 다시 우분투 패키지들을 설치할 것 같거든요...
<Work^Seony> 시간이 오래 걸릴테니, 시간이 되시면 시도해보세요.
<Danial> 네, 지금 시도해 보고 있습니다.
<Danial> 업그레이드 후 그냥 끝났네요.
<Work^Seony> 그래요?  그럼 재부팅도 한 번 해보세요
<Danial> 네.
<Danial_> 돌아 왔습니다.
<Work^Seony> 잘 되나요?
<Danial_> 재부팅 해 보았으나 Edubuntu 부팅화면만 뜨고 별 다른일은 일어나지 않았습니다.
<Danial_> sudo apt-get remove edubuntu
<Work^Seony> 여전히 에듀분투인 상태라는 말씀인가요?
<Danial_> 로 한번 시도해 보려고 하는데
<Danial_> 예.
<Work^Seony> 음...
<Work^Seony> edubuntu가 아니라 edubuntu-desktop으로 해보세요...
<autowiz> 패키지 목록을 뽑아서 하나하나 지우는 방법이 될지 모르겠습니다. 우선 현재 상태에서 필요한걸 백업하는게 우선입니다.
<Work^Seony> 음... 데스크탑 번들 패키지도 중첩설치가 되는줄은 처음 알았네요...
<Danial_> 예. 그러면 /home 디렉토리를 주변저장장치로 옮긴후
<Danial_> 우분투를 재설치하고, 그리고 그위에 백업해둔 디렉토리를 덮어 씌우면 되는것이로군요?
<Work^Seony>  /etc도 잊지마시구요...
<Danial_> 윈도우였으면 레지스트리때문에 어림도 없었을텐데, 뭔가 우분투로 넘어온게 잘한거 같습니다... 하하
<Work^Seony> 다만, 주변장치로 옮길 때, 리눅스용 파일시스템이 아닌 곳으로 옮기면 퍼미션 문제가 생길 수 있으니까, 리눅스용 파일시스템으로 포맷한 저장장치로 옮기시거나, 아니면 tar로 묶어서 옮기시는게 좋을 것 같네요
<Danial_> 리눅스용 파일시스템이라면 fat32인가요?
<Work^Seony> ext4 입니다
<Danial_> 알겠습니다. 지금까지 상대해 주셔서 감사합니다.
<Work^Seony> 흐 어쩌다 에듀분투 설치를... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저렇게 간단히 설치가 되는군요... 다만 되돌리기가 쉽지는 않겠네요
<Work^Seony> 메타 패키지라 그래요
<autowiz> 구글찾아보면 비슷한 경헙을 하시고 노하우를 공유하신분이 계실런지 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 구글링해보면 별거 없네요
<Work^Seony> 걍 remove하라고 나와있어요
<autowiz> GUI 들 들어내는식으로라도 가능은할거같은데
<Work^Seony> 에듀분투 지우고 autoremove하라고 나오네요
<Danial_> 예 오토리무브 하라고 터미널상에도 뜨네요
<autowiz> 도키랑 다른 설정들이 뒤돌아갈 수 있으니
<autowiz> force purge 로 지우고
<autowiz> 오토 리무스 하면 의존걸린것들 이 부모를 못찾고 자동삭제되는 로직일까요
<Work^Seony> 오토리무브하면, 현재 설치되어있지 않은 라이브러리나 패키지에 의존성이 걸린 것들을 찾아서 지우는 걸로 알고있어요
<danial> 아무튼, 이제 우분투를 재설치해야겠습니다만
<danial> 그보다도 자꾸 와이파이가 연결해제되고 잡히기 않게되는 문제가 있는데
<autowiz> 시간이 좀 되시면 제가 테스트를 한번 해보고 방법을 연구해볼까요?
<Work^Seony> 접속하는 지역의 IP를 나타내는구나...
<danial> 감사합니다만, 그냥 한번 싹 날리는게 속편할거 같네요 하하
<Work^Seony> 그러면 danial님은 캐나다에서 접속하시는 거군요..
<autowiz> 방식이 바꼈나보네요
<danial> 예, 제가 캐나다에서 살아요.
<Work^Seony> 아~ 그렇군요...  저도 외노자 신세입니다 ㅋ
<danial> 아무튼, 와이 파이가 자꾸 연결해제되는 문제에 대해서 아시는분이 계시면 도움을 좀 주셨으면 감사하겠습니다.
<danial> ㅋㅋㅋ 타향살이가 많이 고되지요
<Work^Seony> 와이파이 문제는, 칩셋이름으로 검색을 해서 이슈를 좀 찾아봐야할 거에요
<autowiz> 저도 고향 떠나서 서울에서 살고 있 .... (퍼퍽)
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 불법은 아니지만 그래도 외노자 라고 할 수 있는 신세네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저도 마음만은 빨리 서니님 옆블럭으로 가고싶습니다 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 오세요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 제가 늘 얘기하는 거지만, 몸이 현지로 와야 취업이 순조롭습니다
<PotatoGim> autowiz: 흑.. 저 이직 캔슬됐습니다..ㅜ
<Work^Seony> 흐.. 저런...
<Work^Seony> 포테토님은 걍 박사 유학 가세요
<PotatoGim> 정확히는... 지금까지 한게 아까워서 좀 더 해보려구요...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 예 그래서 빡시게 돈 모으는 중입니다...ㅜ
<Work^Seony> 돈은 왜요? 박사는 돈 받고 공부하잖아요.
<PotatoGim> 초기에 정착 비용도 그렇고... 비자 발급 받고 그러려면 비용이 들지 않나요?
<PotatoGim> 제가 워낙 빈털터리라...ㅜ
<Work^Seony> 비자 발급은 몇푼 안들구요,
<Work^Seony> 비자 수수료니 인터뷰니 하는건, 몇십만원이면 되요
<Work^Seony> 비행기값이랑 초기 정착비용은 말씀하신대로 좀 들긴하겠지만, 일단 박사과정은 미국에서는 학생이 아니라 직장으로도 보기 때문에,
<PotatoGim> 아.. 그 수수료 말고 뭐시냐...
<Work^Seony> 월급 받으면서 학교 다니시니까 괜찮을 거에요
<PotatoGim> 그... 저번에 여쭤봤을 때에 어느정도 여유가 있어야 한다는 걸로 이해해서..
<Work^Seony> 아 잔고증명 같은거요?
<PotatoGim> 네!
<Work^Seony> 그건 보통 학교에서 요구하지 않으면 따로 없어도 될 거에요
<Work^Seony> 미국대사관에서 박사 유학은 좀 다르게 취급한다는 얘길 들었거든요...
<Work^Seony> 어차피 학교에서 월급주고 보험해주고 다 해주는데 뭐 잔고증명이 필요있나요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 게다가 TA라고 하시게되면 교수랑 똑같은 액수 받고 강의하게 될거구요...
<Work^Seony> s/라고/라도
<autowiz> 잔고증명은 국내 유학원 같은걸 끼면 거기서 해주는 경우가 있구요
<Work^Seony> 네 뭐 그렇긴한데요, 사실 잔고증명은 크게 고민안하셔도 되요..
<autowiz> 잔고증명 할때 돈넣고 증명서 때고 바로 빼도 되는걸로 알고 있어서 , 친척이나  집안에 살짝 빌리시는 방법도
<Work^Seony> 제가 대사관에서 인터뷰 볼 때 당시는, 그거 서류 거들떠도 안봤어요
<Work^Seony> 네.  돈 넣고 증명서 떼고나서, 다음날 다시 빼면 됩니다..
<PotatoGim> 오... 그런 방법도 되는군요;;
<Work^Seony> 주의하실 점은, 잔고증명서를 발급받으시면 당일날은 출금이 안되요
<Work^Seony> 그리고, 위에 말씀드렸지만 학교에서 박사 입학시 잔고증명서 떼오라는 항목이 없으면 안하셔도 되요
<autowiz> 저도 이거 대학원을 가서 졸업하고 박사유학으로 가는게 더 빠를지도 모르겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 사실 박사는 입학허가를 받는게 힘들어서 그렇지, 대사관 인터뷰는 별로 문제안된다고 알고있어요
<autowiz> 포테토 님은 능력있으시니까 잘 하실꺼에요 ㅎ
<autowiz> http://www.ddaily.co.kr/news/article.html?no=133933
<autowiz> 이번에는 정말 액티브액스고 플러그인이고 전부 걷어낼 수 있을려나요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 안될껄요.  제가 어디서 본 기사가, 비표준은 버리되 exe의 외부 프로그램은 그대로 쓴다는걸 본거 같아요
<autowiz> 아무래도 그렇게 될거 같아서 걱정입니다.
<autowiz> 외국계은행이라도 한국에와서 정상적으로 운영하면 싶지만. 법제도 때문인지 별로 그런거 같지도 않고
<PotatoGim> 조언들 감사드립니다...ㅜ
<Work^Seony> 금융 보안프로그램 이라고 부르는 것들이 주요 정치계 인사들이랑 관련도 있다는 글을 어디서 본듯한..
<autowiz> 아 이번에 네트워크 만 하던 직원들 상대로 시스템 교육을 한다고 해서
<autowiz> 제가 교육교제 만들려고하다가 시간이 촉박해서 그냥 책을 하나 선정해서 보라고 권해줄 생각입니다.
<autowiz> 추천할만한 책이 혹시 있으실까 싶어 고견을 구합니다. 러닝 리눅스는 절판되서 더이상 안나오는거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 어떤 주제와 관련된 교육인데요?
<autowiz> OS 기본 및 실무 활용 방안 쪽으로 가닥을 잡으라고는 들었는데
<Work^Seony> 운영체제를 사무실에서 사용하는 방법이란 소리네요
<autowiz> 대학교 상주하는 유지보수 직원한테 시스켐 스킬좀 단기간에 올려줄려는거 같더라구요.
<Work^Seony> 근데, 리눅스 교육이라면, 리눅스 교재들은 전부 명령어를 실습해보는데 촛점을 두고있어서 자기 컴퓨터에 리눅스를 깔지않으면 좀 의미가 없을 거 같은데요
<autowiz> 아 본사로 불러서 한 일주일 교육 시킬꺼라고 합니다.
<autowiz> PC 는 회사에서 사준다네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 음... 그런 거라면, 뭐 우분투 관련 교재들 평점 좋은거 아무거나 사서 봐도 무방할 듯 싶어요
<autowiz> i5 에 16기가만 했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 어제도 술마시다가 저희 이사님은 아직도 센토스가 대세라고 그러고 , 저는 우분투로 넘어가고 있다고 그러고
<Work^Seony> 한국은 아무래도 레드햇 계열을 벗어나기는 좀 어렵긴 하죠...
<autowiz> 대한민국 최고의 미녀 첩보원 서은율과
<autowiz> 크리스탈 제국 최고의 전사 시리우스의 운명적인 만남!
<autowiz> “우분투, 당신이 있기에 내가 있습니다!”
<autowiz> 이런 소설도 있군요 (19금 입니다 ㅋㅋ)
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> http://www.yes24.com/24/goods/12653103?scode=032&OzSrank=64
<autowiz> 이책 좋아보이네요
<autowiz> 목차가 참 마음에 듭니다.
<Work^Seony> 괜찮아보이네요
<autowiz> arp 동작원리를 설명하는부분도 있는거 같은데 , 완전 맘에 듭니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> http://www.yes24.com/24/viewer/preview/2152077
<autowiz> 이거 나름 재미있는데요 ... 거기다 ~~ 가 보이는 그림책이란거 시리즈로 있네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 네트웍이 종종 끊어지나 보네요
<samahui_tp> 몇일 늦게까지 일했더니 피곤했는지 밥먹고 잠시 눈붙인다는게 거의 한기간 가가이 잤어요 ㅎㅎ; ;
<samahui_tp> 불쌍해 보이는지 아무도 안깨워 주는군요
<samahui_tp> 아니면... 건들면 물까봐 겁먹었떤걸지도...
<autowiz> 그냥 좀 주무시라고 안깨운거겠지요
<samahui_tp> 노트북을 집으로 택배로 붙였는데 받은 사람은 없는데 집배원아자씨는 직접 전해줬다넹
<samahui_tp> 네요
<samahui_tp> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_tp> 비록 좀 지난 모델이여도 i7에 하이엔드 그래픽 들어간 게이밍 노트북인데 불안불안 하네요
<autowiz> 우렁각시 , 귀신 , 경비실 정도이지 않을까요?
<autowiz> 설마 애애애 애인?   쿨럭
<samahui_tp> 경비실은 아니니... 엑!??
<samahui_tp> 아버님께 보냈어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_tp> 어머님 쓰러지실 이야기입니다 ㅎㅎ ;;
<autowiz> 크흐흐흐   아버님이 흐뭇하게 웃고 계시겠습니다.
<samahui_tp> 경비실은 아니고 ... 저녁때 식구들 다 모였을쯤에 전화해서 확인해봐야 겠네요
<samahui_tp> 우체국인디 분실하진 않았겠죠
<samahui_tp> ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz> 그렇진 않겠지요..
<samahui_tp> 대한통운이나 그 비슷한곳과 다른 우체국이니 불안하지 않습니다...
<samahui_tp> 전에 모 택배사 기사님이 배달을 저에게 직접 줬다고 우겨서 크게 싸웠던 기억이 있네요
<samahui_tp> 아니 낮에 배달했다면서 저에게 줬다는 겁니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_tp> 집에 분명 없었는데... 요상하죠
<autowiz> 사람이 받으면 그게 누구였든 별로 신경 안쓰잖아요 , 택배하시는분들이
<samahui_tp> 회사에 있을 시간에 집에서 저에게 줬다니... 난감해서 결국 아파트 CCTV돌려보니 떡하니 물건 그대로 올라왔다 가지고 내려가더군요... 아내도 집에 없었을때라 아무도 안받은거죠
<autowiz> 헐~
<samahui_tp> 엘리베이터 CCTV확인 하고서야 사과받고 물건 배상받았네요
<autowiz> 결국 물건은 사라졌다는 건가요
<samahui_tp> 전에 살던 아파트인데 아래 경비실옆에 택배 받아놓는 창고가 있었습니다 거기 놔뒀는데 누군가 들고 가버린듯하더라고요
<samahui_tp> 근데 두고 갔다는 말도 없었고 전화나 문자 한통 없이 그냥 사라졌으니 어찌할 방도가 없더군요
<autowiz> 정작 CCTV 가 필요한 곳중에 하나는 또 CCTV 가 없었나 보네요
<samahui_tp> 결국 그쪽에서 배상받았는데 ... CCTV확인 전까지는 온갖 진상에 성질은 다 부리더니... 확인하고 나니까 이번에는 울상지으면서 그거 비싸냐 얼마나하냐... 에휴... 이러고 한숨쉬면서 어떻게 해드려야 할까요? 이러더군요
<samahui_tp> 거기도 CCTV있는데 누가 가져간 모습도 없고 놓고간 사진도 없어서요
<samahui_tp> 아마도 거기 놨을거라 추측뿐입니다
<autowiz> 어찌보면 뭐 그냥 좀 무식한 사람들이라고 하면 넘 심한 발언일까요
<samahui_tp> 아니라면... 정말 잘못 배달한거죠
<autowiz> 종종 정말 잘못가기도 하고
<samahui_tp> 무식함을 떠나서 ... 진실이 밝혀지고 태도가 문제죠
<samahui_tp> 그전까지 욕만빼고 승질은 다 부리더니
<autowiz> 해먹었을 가능성은 낮긴 하지만
<samahui_tp> 밝혀지니 배상할 생각에 아주 처첨하게 굴더군요
<autowiz> 배달해봐야 개당 몇백원 남는다는데
<samahui_tp>  SSD가격이 쌀때가 아니라서 좀 쌨죠
<samahui_tp> 그러니까요
<autowiz> 배상할려면 힘들지요...
<samahui_tp> 그래서 배상하라고 하기도 좀 뭐했는데... 태도 덕분에 쉬이 배상하라는 말이 나오더군요
<samahui_tp> 결국 배상받아버렸습니다
<autowiz> 그럴땐 쿨하게 사마휘님이   제가 독박 쓰겠습니다. 했어야 하는데 박명수 아저씨 처럼...   다만 이미 기분이 나쁜상태였으니 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_tp> 그 이후로 이사오기 전까지 꼬박꼬박 우리집은 저 있을 저녁시간에 직접 올라와서 확실히 직접 전달하고 가더군요... 아니면 배송전 전화까지 하더군요
<samahui_tp> 그러니까요... 차라리 없어진거 죄송합니다로 시작해서 사과하고 했으면
<samahui_tp> 넘어갈수도 있었는데... 성질은 다부리고... 무엇보다 저보고 직접 받지 않았냐고 바득바득 우기는데 기분이 엄청나게 상했죠
<samahui_tp> 거짓말하고 저를 거짓말쟁이 만드니 기분이 정말 더럽더라고요
<samahui_tp> 거기다 다 밝혀지니 너무 비굴하게 나오는데... 사람이 안되보이기 이전에 비열해 보이더라고요
<samahui_tp> 결국 그냥 배상 받고 말았습니다
<samahui_tp> 그 후로 그 회사 택배로 배송한다고 되어있는 물건이면 왠만하면 다른 사이트 이용해서 구입해버리죠
<autowiz> 그렇지요 ...  택배 일반 적인 보상금액이
<autowiz> 50~70사이일텐데
<autowiz> 10만원 20만원도 아니고 배상하신분도 꽤나 힘드셨겠습니다.
<autowiz> 하필 비싼부품이라
<samahui_tp> SSD 512기가 좀 비쌀때죠
<samahui_tp> 그나저나 여기서 떠드는중에 택배 받았다고 전화왔네요 ㅎ;ㅎ;
<samahui_tp> 다행이 잘 도착했군요
<autowiz> 우와 좋으시겠습니다. ^^
<autowiz> 저는 요즘 가난해서 쇼핑은 꿈도 못꾸는...
<autowiz> 아 개발서버는 회사에서 사준답니다. ㅜㅜ
<samahui_tp> 저도 지출이 좀 되서 자제하는 중입니다
<samahui_tp> 엄청나게 사고 싶은 키보드가 나왔는데... 가격 떨어지길 기다려보려고요
<samahui_tp> .. 기다리다 가격 떨어지기 이전에 단종될지도 모르지만요 ㅎ;ㅎ;
<samahui_tp> 헬쥐에서 말아서 보관, 이동이 가능한 블루투스 키보드가 나왔더라고요
<samahui_tp> 근데 가격이 너무 비싸게 잡혀있어서... 구입하고 싶은 마음을 자제시켜주네요
<PotatoGim> 아...
<PotatoGim> 방향키만 아니면...ㅜ
<samahui_tp> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BOmdKWrBrs&feature=youtu.be
<samahui_tp> 요거 ... 아시는군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_tp> 정말 간만에 가지고 싶은 놈이 나온건데... 너무 비싸게 책정했어요
<samahui_tp> 기계식 키보드 저가형 가격이니 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_tp> 120불 이상... 국내면 거의 15~16만원이네요
<autowiz> 우와 키보드 좋은데요
<PotatoGim> 위아래 방향키만이라도 반으로 쪼갰으면 차라리 나은데
<PotatoGim> 위 방향키를 옆으로 치워놓을 줄이야,..ㅡㅡ;
<PotatoGim> 어차피 주로 vim으로 작업하니까 무시할만하긴 한데...
<PotatoGim> 차라리 vim 키매핑처럼 옆으로 늘어놓았으면 어땠을까 싶네요..ㅜ
<samahui_tp> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_tp> 펑션키와 ㅗㅓㅏㅣ 키 조합으로요?
<samahui_tp> 그것도 나쁘지 않을거 같네요
<samahui_tp> 아무튼 물건 자체는 정말 끌려요... 간만에 헬쥐가 한건 해냈습니다
<samahui_tp> 다만.. 가격이 정말... 망설이도록 만들어주네요
<samahui_tp> 그가격이면 괘춘한 기계식 키보드 지를수 있죠...
<samahui_tp> 키감이 문제내요.. 키감만 괜찮으면 눈딱감고 지르는데... 아니면 역시 좀 기다려서 가격이 떨어져 주길 기다리거나 해야할지도 모르겠네요..
<autowiz> 바향키 저렇게 놓은건 게임하지말라는 계시같은거겠지요? ? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> ㅇ
<autowiz> 저마 회기저이 디자이 이네요 .
<autowiz> ㅇㄹ ㄱ   ㄱㄴ       ㄴ
<samahui_tp> 디자인은 정말 획기적인데 ... 게임보다는 간단한 문서작업 타이핑 정도에 알맞는거 같아요
<samahui_tp> 휴대성 생각하면서 쓸 상황 아니면 저거 쓸일이 없긴하죠
<samahui_tp> 휴대하면서 게임을 하려면 게임용 패드를 사야죠. 삼송꺼나 아이락스꺼나 뭐 그밖에 여러가지 있죠. 패드나 폰을 사이에 껴서 쓰는 패드
<samahui_tp> 다들 불금 즐겁게 보내세요
<samahui_tp> 전 외근이 있어서 갔다가 고대로 퇴근합니다~ ㅎㅎ;; 가끔~ 좋은 날도 있군요
<samahui_tp> 나중에뵈요~
<autowiz> 수고하셨습니다. 즐 불금 되세요~~
<autowiz> 우분터 서버 15.04 가 설치되어 있습니다. 방금 apt-get install ubuntu-desktop 으로 gui 버젼으로 만들었는데.
<autowiz> 이전처럼 그냥 cli 모드로만 ( x 윈도우 안뜨게 ) 부팅 할 수 있는 방법이 있을까요?  전에 얼핏해봤는데 잘 안됐던거 같거든요.
<autowiz> 그냥 grub kernel 라인에 single 넣고 네트웍 서비스만 수동으로 올려야 할려나요?
<autowiz> 헐 우분투 14.04.3 삼바서버로 쓰고 있는데 잘 확인한하고 업데이트 떴길래 눌렀더니
<autowiz> 이것저것 설치되면서 순간적으로 삼바 꺼졌다 올라왔네요
<autowiz> 파일핸들 다 끊어져서 창이 아주 ㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> autoeiz: inittab만 수정하는 것으로는 안되나요?
<PotatoGim> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#id132
<pchero_work> 우와!
<pchero_work> 재밌네요. :)
<pchero_work> PotatoGim: 좋은 내용 감사합니다. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 바로 위키 저장했네요. ㅎ
<PotatoGim> 별 말씀을..ㅎㅎ 근래에는 CentOS를 놓고 개발을 하니 업스타트랑 SysV랑 오락가락하네요...ㅡㅡ;
<autowiz> 포테토님 inittab 수정을 어떻게 해야 할까요?
<autowiz> 넷스플릿이 너무 오래지속됐었네요
<autowiz> 우분투 서버가서 로그를 뒤져봐야하나
<autowiz> 저랑 같이 끊어졌나봅니다.
<autowiz> 아 한 3일은 삽질한거 같은데 커널 설정도 겁나게 봤는데
<autowiz> 결국 br_netfilter.ko 모듈이 안올라가서 패킷필터링이 안되던 거였네요
<autowiz> 유일하게 잘되던 14.04.3 은 모듈이 아니라 커널에 그냥 박혀있었구요.
<autowiz> 혹시 모듈로 할때랑 커널에 넣을때랑 속도차이라던가  그런게 있을 수 있을까요?   뭐 현상이 있었던건 아니고 그냥 갑자기 궁금해져서요
<PotatoGim> 차이가 크지는 않을 것 같은데 실험이 필요할 것 같습니다!
<PotatoGim> inittab은 레드햇 기반이라 제가 잘못 말씀드린 것 같고..
<PotatoGim> 우분투는 upstart를 쓰니까 위쪽 링크를 참고하시면 될 것 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 4.7.3.1 항목에 보시면
<PotatoGim>  /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf에 런레벨 설정이 있습니다!
<PotatoGim> 3번으로 설정해주시면 콘솔 멀티 유저 모드로~
<PotatoGim> 5번으로 돌려주시면 GUI로~
<autowiz> 감사합니다.  꾸꾸벅
<PotatoGim> http://www.todayhumor.co.kr/board/view.php?table=bestofbest&no=217594&s_no=217594&page=1
<PotatoGim> 와... 이건 진짜 대단하네요;
<autowiz> 얼마전에 봤었는데 정말 대단하시더라구요.
<autowiz> 저런 분은 외국에서 모셔가야 하는거 아닌가 헬조선 말고
<PotatoGim> 저같은 저주 받은 미적 감각을 가진 이는 그저 웁니다...ㅜ
<autowiz> 저희는 그냥 코드나 짜면서 살면 됩니다. ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> ㅜㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> 음... 모듈 적재와 양하 시점 외에는 성능 차이는 안난다는 의견들이 많은 것 같기는 한데...
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3149936&cpage=&mbsW=&select=&opt=&keyword=
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3150155&cpage=&mbsW=&select=&opt=&keyword=
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 일찍 일어나신 거에요 아니면 아직 못주무시는 거에요?
<autowiz> 아직 안자고 있어요 ㅎㅎ 불금이거든요
<Work^Seony> 흐 그렇군요...  불금인데도 업무를...
<autowiz> 일이곧 놀이고 , 놀이가 곧 일이지요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 새벽3시쯤 졸리더니만
<autowiz> 잠이 다 깨버렸네요
<autowiz> 밖은 벌써 밝아오고 허헐
<Work^Seony> 해 뜨는 시간인갑네요
<autowiz> 벌써 많이 떳네요
<autowiz> 진격의 거인 영화가 나왔다는데 기대가 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는 별로 기대가 안되네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 솔직히 진격의 거인이 유명하다고 해서 한참동안 봤는데, 보면서 좀 짜증이 많이 났어요
<Work^Seony> 실제 시간상 흐름은 약 5분도 안될만한 사건 속에서, 일본 특유의 등장인물들의 철학적인 대사를 씨부린다거나, 심하게 과장해서 표현하는 감정들이나,
<Work^Seony> 별것도 아닌걸로 소리지르고 그러는게, 보는 내내 별로였어요
<autowiz> 그래서 상당수의 사람들이 일본 영화, 드라마, TV쇼, 애니를 안보더라구요
<Work^Seony> 진격의 거인이 좀 유난히 그래요
<Work^Seony> 예를 들어서 바람의 검심 같은 경우는 그런건 크게 못느끼거든요
<autowiz> 저는 초창기 만화책 몇권밖에 못봐서 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 진행상 5분이면 될걸, 아예 한 편 20분 동안 내내 지들끼리 울고불고 떠드는데 다음편 보려면 1주일 기다려야되니까 여간 짜증나는게 아니더라구요
<Work^Seony> 보다 말았어요
<autowiz> 저라도 그랬을거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 바람의 검심 TV편이, 대략 100편 가까이 되거든요
<Work^Seony> 그건 다 봤고, 그리고나서 바람의 검심 극장판 나온 것들도 전부 다 봤는데, 기억에 많이 남는 애니였어요
<autowiz> 검심 극장판이 참 잘만들어진거 같아요
<autowiz> 그래픽도 위화감없이 자연스럽고
<Work^Seony> 극장판을 보고 이해하려면 티비판을 다 봐야한다고 해서, 그래서 제가 티비판을 다 봤죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 바람의 검심 추억편이랑 성상편은 감동스럽더라구요
<autowiz> 박앵귀 라는 애니가 있는데
<Work^Seony> 바람의 검심 티비판 극장판을 전부 다 보니까, 최근에 나오는 바람의 검심 영화도 재밌게 보게됐죠
<autowiz> 이름도 이상하고해서 이건뭐야 하다가 봤는데 나름 재미 있었습니다. 스토리자체가 조금 유치하긴 하지만서두
<autowiz> 서니님 혹시 로컬 리포지토리 ? 터리? 돌리시나요?
<autowiz> apt-mirror 써서 다운은 다 받았는데
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 돌릴려고 했는데 말았어요
<autowiz> 받고보니 security 는 어떤식으로 동작하는지
<Work^Seony> 다른 단과대학에서 돌리는데가 있어서..
<Work^Seony> 근데, security만큼은 우분투 공식 리포에서 받습니다
<autowiz> 그게 낫겠지요?  몇몇파일들은 같더라구요.
<autowiz> 한가지 불만은 그냥 리포지트리 여러게 넣어놓고 그중에 빠른쪽으로 자동으로 접속하면 좋겠는데
<autowiz> 뭐 스크립트로 짤려고하면 짤 수 는 있을것도 같습니다만.
<Work^Seony> 패키지 받아오는 속도가 많이 느린가요?
<autowiz> 로컬 레포지터리가 안되는경우가 생기면
<autowiz> source.list 파일을 수정해줘야만 하잖아요
<autowiz> 그게 좀 귀찮아서
<Work^Seony> 대학 전체 서버를 관리하시는 거라면, 미러서버 하나 운영하시는걸 권해드립니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 같은 IP 나 도메인이여야 하는거지요.
<autowiz> 클라이언트에서 백업 리포지토리를 등록해둜 수 는 없는게 맞지요?
<Work^Seony> 아니라면, /var/cache/apt/archives 디렉토리 자체를 서버간 공유하는 방식을 한 번 고려해보세요
<autowiz> 그건 으흐흐 더 복잡해질거 같은데요
<Work^Seony> 그런가요?  아니면 한대만 업데이트 시키고, 캐시 디렉토리에 있는 패키지 파일들을 복사해가는 방법도... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 뭐 여러대 때문에 그런건아니구요. 제 노트북이 집이나 사무실에 왔을때는 빠른 사설 저장소 쓰고
<autowiz> 밖에 나갔을때는 그냥 공인 저장소 쓰고 싶거든요.
<autowiz> source.list 파일 미리 만들어놓고 상황에 따라서 바꿔치기 하는 스크립트 만드는게 제일 편할거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 네 그게 최선일듯 싶네요
<autowiz> 서니님도 금요일이시니 이제 불금과 주말을 즐기실 차례이시군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 집에가서 겜해야죠 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-08-29
<autowiz> https://www.facebook.com/funfunyoo/posts/924216190957641
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> http://www.geekoncampus.com/funding/projects/1
<autowiz> 이것도 재미있네요
<Work^Seony> 괜찮네요
<autowiz> 저희 회사에도 하나 놓고 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 어 저희 사무실은 단층이군요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 혹시 LISTSERV라고하는 메일링 리스트 서비스 다뤄보신 적 있으세요?
<autowiz> 아쉽게도 없네요
<autowiz> http://www.zdnet.co.kr/news/news_view.asp?artice_id=20150829061201&lo=zv44
<autowiz> 9월 1일부터 크롬에서 사이드 플레쉬 를 정지시킨다는군요
<Work^Seony> 플래시를 끔찍하게 싫어하는 저로서는 환영합니다...
<Work^Seony> 어차피 구글이 안하더라도 이미 저는 플래시 광고 뜨는건 전부 다 막아놨습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네이버고 다음이고 광고란 광고는 싸그리 찾아서 막아버렸습니다.  아주 속 시원해요.
<autowiz> 네 저도 서니님이 올렺주신 호스트파일 덕분에 잘 쓰고 있습니다. 이자리를 빌어 감사드립니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 별말씀을...  광고주들이 그거 보고 주소나 도메인 바꿀까 싶어 걱정입니다
<Bladek> 안녕하십니까? Ubuntu 14.04 를 얼마 전 설치해서 사용하고 있는 초보자입니다. 현재 설치한 곳은 노트북 (한성 a34x 2457s2) 이고 발생한 문제는 유선랜 연결 후 168.126.63.1(KT DNS) 로 Ping 테스트를 진행하였는데 얼마 지나지 않아 Ping 테스트 자체가 먹통이 됩니다. 어떤 에러나 어떤 ê²°ê³¼ 값도 Terminal에 출력되지 않습니다. 이 상황이 발생í
<HolyKnight> 아는 분이 스타트업을 잘 모르는 모 대기업사장께 요즘 트랜드를 설명해드렸다고 한다. 그런데 우버의 기업가치(50~60조)가 현대자동차(32조)보다 휠씬 높다고 했더니 그 사장의 반응이 "세상 말세다"라고 했다고.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 호스트 파일 변도돼다고 알약에 자꾸 뜹니다. ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> bladek 님 글자가 깨져서 보이지 않습니다 ( Hi bladek , Your messgae is broken. I can't read that)
<autowiz> UTF-8 으로 인코딩을 변경해 보셨으면 합니다 ( change characterset encoding to UTF-8 )
<lindol> 안녕하세요 :)
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 린돌님~~
<lindol> autowiz, 안녕하세요 :)
<autowiz> 네~ ㅎㅎ 잘 지내고 있습니다. ㅎㅎ
<lindol> =)
<bluedusk> 안됨요
<bluedusk> 더이상 안낚일꺼임
<lindol> bluedusk, 부뷔부뷔
<bluedusk> -_-?
<lindol> bluedusk, 핥짝
<bluedusk> i don't know english
<bluedusk> ㅇㅅㅇ
<lindol> +t+
<lindol> you can speak english
<bluedusk> 저 영어 못함
<bluedusk> 한국말도 못함
<bluedusk> 맨날 내가 무슨말 하는지도 모르겟음
<lindol> 주말인데 뭐하시나용 ㅋㅋ
<lindol> 센빠이
<bluedusk> 여자 만남
<bluedusk> i got C
<bluedusk>  
<lindol> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lindol> bluedusk, 부뷔부뷔
<bluedusk> 뻥인데
<lindol> ...
<lindol> 냐옹
<lindol> 오늘이 혹시 모임있는 날인가요?
<autowiz> 어 그럴거 같은데요 마지막주라서
<autowiz> 강남 토즈군요
<PotatoGim> 아...
<PotatoGim> 주말에 기술지원이라니...
<PotatoGim> 하루를 공쳤네요..
<LinDol> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 오옷
<ipeter> 많이 바뀌었네요
<ipeter> 디자인같은거요.
<ipeter> 너무 좋습니다.
<ipeter> =)
<HolyKnight> 모가유?
<ipeter> 디자인이나, 깔끔해진것이요.
<ipeter> 채팅창이요.
<HolyKnight> 아얄씨 클라가 패치되었나보군유
<PotatoGim> 펄6는 JVM에서도 구동이 되네요~
<PotatoGim> http://ergodox.org/
<autowiz> 아이고 포테토님 주말에도 고생이 많으시네요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-08-30
<PotatoGim> 고생이랄게 있나요..ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 고생하시는 포테토님께 선물이라도 하나 보내드려야할텐데요  ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 주말이기도 하고 그러니 시간되시면 산 안드레아스 라는 영화나 한편 어떠신가요  (저랑같이)
<autowiz> 에... 그러니까 물리적으로 같이는 아니고 각자 집에서 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 리눅스에서 소스파일 비교하는 프로그램 뭐가 좋을까요?
<autowiz> 윈도우즈에서는 beyond compare 라는게 참 좋더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> Autowiz: 마그넷 공유라도 감사히 받겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> diff 만한게 없지 않을까요?
<PotatoGim> vimdiff 짱짱!
<autowiz> ftp 열어드릴까요? ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> @dmg021532: TCG일러스트 작법서 라는 책을 샀는데 놀라운점 : 하나의 일러스트 완성 과정을 100페이지 넘게 설명해준다. 정말 0~10까지 다 알려줌.왜 이런툴을쓰고 왜 그렇게 그렸는지 다 적혀있다...... pic.twitter.com/mbT7FAj7E0
<PotatoGim> autowiz: 헛..ㅋㅋ 이따 저녁에 집에 들어가면 부탁드립니다~
<autowiz> 네~ ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 인도인 직원분 돌잔치라고 해서 인도 음식점에 왔네요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 인도에도
<HolyKnight> 돌잔치 문화가 있군유
<PotatoGim> 음.. 우리가 하는 돌잔치보다는 좀 많이 간소회된? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 데굴데굴
<autowiz> 데굴데굴
<samahui_ws> 즐거운 하루 되세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-08-29
<Feren^IRCCloud> lexlove: 어서오세요~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 오오 feren 어떤 운동? 처음엔 걷는거 부터 시작하는거야~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 꺄~ 렉스님 주말 잘 보내셨어요~~
<lexlove> 네 주말 잘 보냈어요.^^
<autowiz> 저는 렉스님이 참 좋습니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 걷기만 잔뜩 하고 왔습니다ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 몸이 준비가될때까지는 걷기가 좋아.
<autowiz> 뼈 인대 근육 등등해서 전부 천천히 끌어올려야함 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그래야죠 ㅎㅎ 천천히 걷기만 한동안 해야겠습니다
<lexlove> 오즈님 감사해요.^^
<lexlove> 오즈님 덕분에 오늘 하루 기분좋게 시작합니다.^^
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 준이 안녕~ 음 나갔구나
<autowiz> 크아~ 조용하네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 그러네요~~~~
<razGon_i7> 날이 서늘해서 그런지 대기실이 썰렁합니다.
<razGon_i7> 게다가 어제 벌초해서 피곤.... 졸다깨다..ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 주말에 쉬었는데도 피곤하네요. 월요병이에요.ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<pchero_work> 더위가 좀 꺾였나요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> pchero_work: 넵 이제 좀 시원합니다
<HolyKnight_> http://www.parkoz.com/zboard/view.php?id=express_freeboard2&page=1&sn1=&divpage=295&sn=off&ss=on&sc=off&select_arrange=headnum&desc=asc&no=410847
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 시간 많으면 읽어봐바.  재밌어.  https://namu.wiki/w/기술적%20특이점
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵넵
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아아 익숙한 용어라 생각했는데 예전에 읽어본 글이네요ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 알파고가 시끌시끌하고 얼마 있다가 오토형이 올리셨나.. 뭐 여튼 그랬던 기억이 닙니다
<Work^Seony> 아 그래?  근데 그거보다 훨씬 더 자세히 적힌 글이 있어
<Work^Seony> 아직도 읽고있다.  글이 엄청 기네
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2016-08-30
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~~~
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz> 감자감자 안뇽~
<autowiz> 렉스님도 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 뼈속까지 이과라서 작문은 어렵네요. 확인서를 만들어야하는데 문구 만드는게 잘 안되요.ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 작문이 어려울때는 알파고한테~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 렉스님 제순님 안녕하세요~~
<lex_phone> 언녕하세요~~~~
<autowiz> 폰으로는 간만에 들어오셨네요 ㅎㅎ 출장 가셨어요?
<lex_phone> 아니요. 그냥 폰으로 들어왔어요.^^
<autowiz> 네~ ㅎㅎ
<lex_phone> 오늘이 제 홈페이지 서버호스팅 비용 결제일인데 고민중이에요. 저조차 들어가지않는 홈페이지가 무슨 의미가 있나 싶네요.
<jun_> Work^Seony: 써니님 계신가요???
<autowiz> 준이 안녕~
<autowiz> 상황은 뭐 똑같아?
<jun_> autowiz: 네 동일합니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 버텨야죠 뭐 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 밥은 먹고 있어? 햇바니라도 사다줄까?
<autowiz> 햇반
<jun_> 중간에 추석도 있고.... 돈에 쫓겨서 취직하기엔 뭔가 많이 아쉽고.. 후회할꺼 같아서요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 요새 그냥 밥을 안먹어요 ㅎㅎㅎ 채소 위주로다가 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 살이 좀 많이 빠지던데요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 영양실조로 쓰러지는건 아니지? ㅠㅠㅠ
<jun_> 적당히 고기랑 밥도 먹고 있습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 여기저기 소환해가꾸 고기 먹고 있어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ 좋구먼 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 평소보다 살이 더 찌겟어 아주 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 근데 그 빈도가 불규칙적이어서요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 살이 많이 빠졌어요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 일주일 반동안 3키로정도..?
<jun_> 이제 날도 선선하니까 뛰어댕기는것도 하려구요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 으음 비정상적인 빠짐이군 ㅋ
<autowiz> 그래도 살이 빠지는건 좋은 현상이지 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 힘은 좀 없긴한데.. 몸이 가벼워짐을 느끼고 있습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 배가 좀 많이 들어가서요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 나는 생각해보니까 10대 20대 때는, 하루 24 시간중에 배가 고픈시간이 5시간은 됐었거든
<autowiz> 배고파도 끼니시간 기다렸다가 뭐 먹고 그러는게 당연했는데
<autowiz> 요즘은 먹는것도 많았고 , 몸도 덜움직이고 그러다보니 하루종일 배가 고픈적이 없었던거 같아 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 푸아그라 만드는 거위도 아니고 ㅠㅠ 속이 조금 비니까 명상도 잘되고
<autowiz> 살도빼고 정신 수양도 좀 하고 좋듯 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 좋은듯 ㅋㅋ
<jun_> 형 자리가 안좋은거 같아요
<jun_> 뭔가 한번 앉으면 계속 앉아 있을수 있는 공간?
<autowiz> 일부러 일어나면 되지 ㅎㅎ 나 지난주에 헬스 끊었다
<autowiz> 열심히 다니고 있음 ㅋ
<jun_> 열심히 76키로를 만드는게 목표입니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 나도 열심히 노력중임 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 일단 집에 있는 정장들을 입을수 있게 하는게...목표입니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> Work^Seony: 챗을 이제 봤습니다ㅠ 자세히 적힌 글 알 수 있을까요? 궁금하네요
<commania_> 안녕하세요!
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녙하세요!
<commania> 개강을 앞둔
<commania> 게으른 학부생입니다아
<vio> 안녕하세요
<vio> 제가 우분투 JE 썼는데 우분투 JE가 다운로드 안되게 막히면서 한글 우분투에 대해 목말라 있는지라 혹시 가능하다면 포토분투 iso 가지신 분 계신가요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<vio_gewerhr> 안녕하세요. 아까 vio로 왔던 사람인데 다시 왔습니다
<vio_gewerhr> 제가 질문드리고 싶은건 혹시 여기 계시는 분들 중에 포토분투 iso 가지신 분이 계신가 싶어서요
<vio_gewerhr> 만약 가지고 계시다면 이메일로 보내주시면 감사하겠습니다
<samahui> https://www.4shared.com/file/7fYNAf-ece/photobuntu2.html
<vio_gewerhr> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_PI> 구글링하면 쉽게 찾아지는거 같은데요
<vio_gewerhr> 저거 다운을 하니까 너무 느려서요
<vio_gewerhr> 속도가 100kb 정도 밖에 안나오고 있습니다
<samahui_PI> 글쎄요 안써봐서 전 없네요
<vio_gewerhr> pear OS도 구하기가 힘들더라고요
<vio_gewerhr> 기껏 다운 받았더니 낚시 iso이고 사람 미칠뻔 했습니다
<samahui_PI> 저게 개인이 만든거라 다른 공유는 없을듯하네요
<vio_gewerhr> iso 자체를 올리시는 분들이 안 계신가봐요. 꽤 인기 좋은 파생형이라서 쉽게 구할 줄 알았더니 힘드네요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 안녕하세요~
<autowiz>  feren 군 안냥~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 요즘 낮밤이 바뀐 것 같습니다ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그래? ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵ㅋㅋ 최근 며칠 간 밤에 잔 기억이 없습니다
<autowiz> 좋지만은 않아 ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 바꾸고 싶은데 잘 안됩니다 ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어제 주유소 컴퓨터에 우분투 깔았습니다ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그래도 되는거야? ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 멀티부팅입니다ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 디폴트 부팅 Windows 하고 타임아웃은 1초로 설정했습니다ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> Work^Seony: 계시나요?
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ
<Feren^IRCCloud> VIM 플러그인 어떤거 쓰고 계신지 궁금합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> VIM은 정말 간단한 설정만 하고 썼는데 요즘 VIM만 쓰고 있는데 관련 자료가 잘 없길래.. 부탁드려봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 내 .vimrc 파일 주면 되겠지? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 아니다
<Work^Seony> 어떤 플러그인이 있는지를 알려주는게 더 나을려나
<Feren^IRCCloud> .vimrc가 좀 더 좋을 것 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 일단은, http://vimawesome.com 하나 알아두고,
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵넵 자주 눈팅? 하고 있습니다 ㅋㅋㅎ
<Work^Seony> vimrc 공유해줄께 잠시만
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵넵
<Work^Seony> https://files.coe.hawaii.edu/s/dqZ7fzhxHGlDaWD
<Feren^IRCCloud> 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 다 영어로 주석을 달아놔서... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 참고로, 내 .vimrc는 맥에서도 똑같이 작동돼
<Work^Seony> 윈도우만 제외하고 리눅스랑 우분투랑은 똑같이 작동해
<Work^Seony> 그리고 혹시 byobu 쓸 줄 알아?
<autowiz> 서니님 안녕하세요~~
<Work^Seony> 터미널이 아닌 GUI 모드로 작동 중이면, byobu에서 키를 몇 개 매핑해놨지
<Work^Seony> autowiz, 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> Byobu가 tmux 같은거 아닌가요?
<Work^Seony> tmux의 프론트엔드라고 해야하나
<Work^Seony> 좀 더 쓰기 편하게 포장해주는 프로그램이지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 감 잡았습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아, 그 병풍인가 그렇죠? 아이콘이
<Work^Seony> 맞아
<Work^Seony> 키를 딱 3개만 매핑해놨어
<Feren^IRCCloud> 몇달 전에 아얄씨에서 형이 언급한거 보고 한번 구경은 했던 것 같아요
<Work^Seony> 새로운 탭 F2, 다음 탭 F4, 이전 탭 F3
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아하..
<Work^Seony> vim에서 새탭 명령어가 좀 길거든 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 얼핏 보고 있는데 Function Key 위주네요
<Work^Seony> byobu가 그래서 좀 편해
<Work^Seony> 나도 원래 tmux 좋아하는데, byobu가 쓰기 편하게 잘해놨지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 일단 tmux에 조금 더 익숙해지면 넘어가봐야겠습니다 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, 적용 잘 됐어?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어떤 플러그인들이 있는지 하나 하나 구경 중입니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 플러그인도 다양하고.. 설정도 첨 보는게 많아서 공부 중입니다..ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 유튜브에 은하철도 999의 잔혹한 진실이라는 영상이 있길래 보니까, 어릴 땐 몰랐던 배경스토리가 상당히 충격적이네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안그래도 요즘 계속 올라오길래 봤는데.. 전 이해를 못 하겠더라고요...
<Work^Seony> 뭐 일단 스토리는 그렇다치고,
<Work^Seony> 주인공의 엄마를 나쁜놈이 데려다가 하반신을 자르고 상반신을 박제를 떠서 벽에 걸어뒀는데,
<Work^Seony> 문제는 그게 아동용 만화라는 점...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그 때 그 장면을 봤가면
<Feren^IRCCloud> 다면 어떤 느낌이였을라나요..?
<Work^Seony> 어릴 때는 그런건 모르지.  걍 나쁜놈들이 엄마를 죽여서 저렇게 했구나 정도?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 어렸을 때 핑구 보다가 좀 끔찍했던 에피소드가 있었는데.. 알고보니 저처럼 끔찍하게 느낀 사람들이 많아서 해당 에피소드는 방영 금지처리 되었다하더라구요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그랬을라나요.. 흠흠 잘 모르겠네요ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 은하철도999가 일본만화라서, 역시 일본만화 답다는 생각이 들더라고
<autowiz> 흐어~ 정말로 몰랐네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 999하면 메델? 밖에 모르겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 은하철도 999 의 주인공은 기차 아닌가요? ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그 메텔이 사실 악역의 딸
<Work^Seony> 근데 그 악역의 딸인 메텔이, 철이 엄마의 DNA를 복제해서 만든 딸
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아하... 생각보다 복잡네여
<Feren^IRCCloud> 요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 슬슬 운동 가야 하는데 추워서 움직이기가 귀찮네요..
<Work^Seony> 날씨가 그렇게 급변했어?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵 진짜 놀라울 정도입니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저번주 금요일 아침에 "와~ 엄청 시원하네~" 하면서 좋아 했는데..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 며칠 전부터 아침엔 춥더라고요.. 선풍기도 안 킵니다 이젠
<Work^Seony> 뭐 그래도 더운 것보단 낫지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 맞습니다 정말로ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 근무지는 가면 더워서 에어컨 키는데 전부 뭐라합니다ㅎㅎ 안 춥냐구
<autowiz> 운동갑니다~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 헬스장 고고싱~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 다녀오세요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 운동 갑니다~
<jswo3901> fd
<jswo3901> ㅇㄹ
<jswo3901> 안녕하세요 선배님들
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요
<jswo3901> 제가 irc설치를 안했는데도 여기서 채팅이 되네요??
<Work^Seony> webirc라고해서, 프리노드에서 웹인터페이스를 제공해줍니다.
<jswo3901> 우왕 그럼 프로그램으로 설치해도 여기로 접속 할 수 있나요??
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네
<jswo3901> 역시 개발자님들이라 그런지 달달하네요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 선선하니 날씨가 좋네요
<jswo3901> 네 오늘은 최고온도가 19도라던데요 엄청시원하네요ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 최고 온도가 19도라 놀랍네요ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> razGon_i7: 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<jswo3901> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_i7> 앗.. 바꾸었네요.
<razGon_i7> 대화명을..ㅎ
<razGon_i7> ALoha!
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 오늘 바람은 그때의 그바람입니다.
<razGon_i7> 옙
<Feren^IRCCloud> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/wotWlqJh/20160831_074638.jpg
<razGon_i7> 하와이 갔을때 그바람. 옆나라에 태풍이 나면 불어오는 바람이였군요.ㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 날씨 좋네요 ㅎ
<razGon_i7> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_i7> 디게 좋아.
<jswo3901> 와 여기 한국인가요
<razGon_i7> 여기서 햇빛만 더 뜨거우면 하와이다.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 옙
<Feren^IRCCloud> 옙 저희 동네입니다
<Work^Seony> 저기 어딘지 전혀 모르겠네 ㅋㅋ
<jswo3901> 맨날 이런날씨면 공부도 잘되겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 햇빛 들어오고 선선하고 딱 입니다ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> Work^Seony: 저희 동네 산책로 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> jswo3901: 아뇨 그래도 그건 안되요 ㅋㅋ
<jswo3901> ㅋㅋㅋ왜요?
<razGon_i7> 앗.. 다르신분이신가요?
<razGon_i7> 다른 분이 아닌데...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 잘 안되더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> Feren군이 다른분으로 취급해서요.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 순간 혼돈을.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 울산?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵 울산입니다
<razGon_i7> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/1mbFVD24/IMG_20160830_071150.jpg
<razGon_i7> 광주의 어느 하늘. 어제.
<razGon_i7> 오늘은 구름도 없이 맑습니다.
<jswo3901> 서울은 비오네요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 저희 동네 사진은 인터넷에 많으니 건너뛰겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> ^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오우 거기도 맑네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 여기도 울산입니다! https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/q1YTz7iy/20160831_075236.jpg
<razGon_i7> 어서오세요.
<jswo3901> irc 다른채널 가려면 혹시 명령어가 있나요??
<Work^Seony>  /j #channel_name
<Feren^IRCCloud> Work^Seony: 알림 받고 바로 오는데도 엄청 빠르십니다ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 마침 화면을 보던 중이었어
<jswo3901> 아 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<jswo3901> 한국인들은 왜 irc를 안쓸까요?
<Work^Seony> 안예뻐서 그런게 아닐까요?
<Work^Seony> 불편하기도 하고...
<Work^Seony> 이모티콘도 없어, 사진도 못올려, 일반 사용자 입장에서 봤을 때 되는게 아무 것도 없잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<jswo3901> 맨날 데이트웹사이트만있고 채팅사이트는 없는거같아요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 거다 아얄씨 자체가 특정 주제를 찾아 가야 하는데 복잡죠
<jswo3901> 근데 그 주제들은 대체로 인터넷에서 찾아서 들어가죠?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 특정 주제에 대해서 이런 채널로 가면 된다!가 아니고 직접 그 채널도 찾아야 하는게 보통이다보니..
<jswo3901> 그러네요..키보드보다 마우스로 틱틱누르는걸 좋아하나봐요 아직까지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그런 것도 있고 사실 IRC를 모르는 분들이 많으니깐요.
<jswo3901> 그쵸.. 저도 십년전에 게임할때 쓰고 처음이에요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 애플질문요.
<razGon_i7> 아이패드를 아이맥에 큰모니터 연결하듯이 할수없나요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 아얄씨를 뭐하다 첨 시작한지 모르겠네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> HDMI 젠더 있지 않나요?
<Work^Seony> razGon_i7, Air Display라는 앱이 있어요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 구입하기 전에 미리 조사해보고 고려해보세요
<Work^Seony> 평이 그닥 좋진 않거든요
<Work^Seony> 가격도 꽤 하구요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아아 그 반대를 말씀하시거군요..
<razGon_i7> 아..duet이라는 앱만 봤는데..
<Work^Seony> 반대가 아니더라도, 아이패드랑 아이맥이랑은 hdmi로 연결이 안되는데
<razGon_i7> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_i7> 듀엣은 맥북의 화면을 아이패드에 확장시키는거.
<razGon_i7> 제가 찾는 건 그반대. 그게 에어디스플레이인데 별루라...
<razGon_i7> 음...
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 라즈곤님~
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 운동 오래 하다 오셨네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 응 씻고 좀 쉬다 오느라고 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-08-31
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오오ㅎㅎ 전 헬스장에선 의지 때문에 잘 안되더라고요 ㅜ
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요 오토님.
<razGon_i7> 역시 운동자.
<razGon_i7> 헬스장에 미인다니면 의지가 샘솟는다.ㅋ
<autowiz> 존잘로의 길은 멀고도 멉니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 존잘로 ㅋㅋㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오랜만에 듣습니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 서버를 하나 세팅해야하는데
<autowiz> 어짜피 LTS 로 쓸거긴합니다만.
<autowiz> 14.04 보다는 16.04 가 낫겠지요? 보안적인 측면도 , 신규버젼이라 버그나 에러가 생길 가능성보다는 최신버젼의 장점이 더 많을거라고 믿고싶습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 일단은 몇개월 더보고 설치하려구요. 전.
<razGon_i7> LTS버젼도 안정화 과정을 어느정도 거쳐야 될거 같더군요.
<Wayne> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 16.04.1까지 나온 마당에 전 16.04 추천합니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 아 그러면 한번 세팅해봐?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 우분투 셋팅 하다가 이틀 날렸죠 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 타임머신
<lex_phone> 안녕하세요. ^^
<autowiz> 점심 맛있게 드셨습니까 ~~ ^^
<autowiz> 솔찍히 14.04 도 14.04.4 인가 14.04.3 인가 까지나오긴했는데
<autowiz> 16.4 는 고사하고 15.04 랑도 버젼차이가 꽤 있어서
<autowiz> 신경이 꽤 쓰이더라구요 , 너무 최신껄 쓸려고 하는 제가 병적인건지 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 하긴 아직 윈xp 쓰는 곳 보면 뭐 할말이 없긴 합니다만 .
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz_: 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> feren 군 안녕~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 벌써 9월입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 세월은 흘러흘러 잘도 가지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 자~ 여기서 정석은 얼마나 봤어?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 반 조금 안되게 봤습니다
<autowiz_> 오 그래도 좀 봤네 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵ㅎㅎ 어렵습니다 ㅠ
<autowiz_> 정석 책이 두권이던가?
<HolyKnight_> 본녀의 주식매매일지입니다. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/19UpF2XP_k81pXs81dLcmgVcOUXvaf2epiYw0aZno_L8/edit?usp=sharing
<autowiz_> 간만에 올려주셨네요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아뇨 책이 좀 많습니다..
<HolyKnight_> ㅇㅅㅇ
<asdklfjw> 하잇
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요 서니님~ ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 식사는 마있게 드셨븝니까/ ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 엥 무슨 식사요?
<autowiz_> 아침일려나요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ 제가 30살까지 아침은 반드시 먹고 다녔는데,
<Work^Seony> 하와이 온 뒤로 아침을 먹어본 적이 없습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 아하 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아침을 먹는 생활, 안먹는 생활을 둘 다 해본 바,
<Work^Seony> 안먹는 생활이 더 낫네요
<autowiz_> 저도 요즘 살뺀다고 그렇기는 하는데
<autowiz_> 30전엔 늘 에너지 소비가 많았어서 아침 먹는게 좋더라구요
<Work^Seony> 오늘 오바마 대통령 하와이 온다는데, 얼굴 함 구경할 수 있나 모르겠네요
<autowiz> 구경정도가 아니라 와서 서니님께 인사하라고 해야지요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 현실은 경호원들 때문에 근처에 가기도 힘듭니다
<Work^Seony> autowiz, 펄 질문 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아이고 이제서야 봤네요 말씀하십시요~
<autowiz> 잘은 모릅니다만 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 음... 그러니까, nginx의 로그를 출력하고 있는데요,
<Work^Seony> tail -f access.log | grep -v ^171 | perl -pe ...
<Work^Seony> 내부 아이피 접속기록을 제외시키고,
<Work^Seony> 나오는 텍스트에 ANSI 컬러를 입히는데, 출력물에 버퍼링이 생기네요
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 grep 명령어 때문인거 같은데, grep -v 에 해당하는 기능을 perl -pe 라인에 같이 넣을 수 있을까요?
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 흐어업 죄송합니다. 잠들었네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 제가 아직 펄을 잘 못쓰고 있습니다. ㅠㅠ 원하는게 손으로 딱딱 안되네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 누구는 fgrep 이나 grep 에 --line-buffered  옵션을 주면 줄단위로 버퍼 플려쉬 한다고 하고
<autowiz> 누구는 그냥 sed 만 쓰라고 하네요
<autowiz> tail -f <file> | stdbuf -oL fgrep "string" | sed 's/stuff//g' >> output.txt 요런 요상한 것도 하나 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> -oL == line buffer , -o0 == disable buffer . 라고 합니다.coreutils 에 stdbuf 프로그램이 텍스트 버퍼링 부분에 어떤 개입을 하나봅니다.
<Work^Seony> 지금 돌리는 명령어가 이거거든요
<Work^Seony> tail -f access.log | perl -pe 's/(^[0-9\.]*) - ([A-z0-9]*)/\e[1;33m$1\e[0m - \e[1;32m$2\e[0m/ && s/(HTTP\/.*)//' | awk '!/172/'
<lex_phone>  안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-09-01
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 펄에서 라인을 읽어서 if 처리하는방법이 있는데
<autowiz> 좀 길어지기 때문에 명령어한줄로 할때는 영별로일거같구요
<autowiz> 저는 평소에 버퍼링 때문에 문제생긴다고 생각을 못하고 살았어서.. ㅜㅜ 이번에 만들고있는 프로그램이 자체 버퍼링이라고 생각했는데 이것도 다시 한번 봐야겠네요
<Work^Seony> 버퍼링 좀 생겨도 그냥 써야겠네요
<Work^Seony> 말씀하신대로 한줄로 하기에는 너무 복잡해지는 거 같아요
<autowiz> 근데 경우에 따라서 버퍼링때문에 문제가 있을 수 있어서 grep --line-buffer 도 상당히 효과적을거같은데요
<autowiz> 어짜피 줄단위처리인데 줄 마다 플러쉬 시키면 버퍼링 0 가 되는게 이론적이잖아요
<Work^Seony> 오 line-buffer 하니까 원하는대로 나오네요
<autowiz> 혹시 전에 우분투 패키지 목록
<autowiz> 그러니까 설치된 패키지 목록을 다른 서버에도 적용할려고할때
<autowiz> 저는 명령어 적고, 서닌님인가 어느분이 그런 역활 하는 프로그램있다고하셨는데
<autowiz> 기억이 안나네요 .. 로그를 뒤져봐야하나..
<Work^Seony> 음... 저는 아닌거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 네~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> apt-clone 이라는게 있네요 한번 써봐야겠습니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: puppet 찾으시는거 아닌가요?
<autowiz> 응 그거도 봤는데
<autowiz> 뭔가 좀 복잡해보여 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> puppet은 걍 단순히 패키지만 적용하기에는 너무나도 거대한 프로그램이라..
<Work^Seony> 그나저나 오늘 오바마 대통령 오면 도로 통제해서 길 밀릴거니까 일찍 퇴근하라네요
<Work^Seony> 3시 반에 퇴근해서 게임이나 해야겠다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 하긴 복잡긴하죠..
<autowiz> 응 오바마오신다니까 길이 복잡하긴 하겠지...
<lex_phone> 조기퇴근이군요. 살짝 부러워요. ㅎ
<commania> 안녕하세요!
<razGon_i7> 부럽네요
<razGon_i7> 우리나라는 대통령 오니 퇴근 늦게하라고 안하면 다행.
<razGon_i7> 헛 벌써 접속.ㅋ
<commania> 씽크패드 빨콩이 편마모되어서 걱정입니다
<commania> 돌려 끼웠더니 또 감도가 이상해짐...
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 응응 안녕~ 감자도 오랜만에 안녕~~
<vvvvv2> 안녕하세요
<vvvvv2> 궁금한게있는데요..
<vvvvv2> 우분투에서 sound가 나오지 않네요.
<vvvvv2> Alsamixer을 이용해서 할려구하는데요
<vvvvv2> card:HDA Intel HDMI를 바꿀려고하는데 어떻게 하는지 모르겟네요..알려주시면 감사하겠습니다.
<vvvvv2> deja-dup-monitor이라는 프로그램이 메모리 거의 30GB를 먹는데 삭제해야하나요?
<lex_phone> 전체 메모리가 얼마길래 30GB나 차지할까요? 와~
<samahui_WS> 흠... 제 노트북 이면 2기가 남는군요
<samahui_WS> 날씨가 좀 시원해지나 싶더니 바로 다시 더워지는군요
<vvvvv2> 메모리가 31G요..
<ircCloud_autowiz> 거의 뭐 엔트리급 서버인데 NUMA 노드 개수 가 성능에 많은 영향을 줄까요??
<commania> 안녕하세요!
<HolyKnight> https://brunch.co.kr/@ourlove/93
<HolyKnight> http://www.insight.co.kr/newsRead.php?ArtNo=73800
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요. 오랜만에(?) 폭식 하고 왔습니다ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_WS> 출근하신건가요?
<Work^Seony> 넵.  오랫만에 뵙습니다.
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ 그렇네요
<samahui_WS> 오랜만에 뵙습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 많이 바쁘셨나봐요
<samahui_WS> 전 퇴근하고 볼링치고 다시 출근했습니다
<Work^Seony> 헐...
<samahui_WS> 요즘 이래저래 일이 많아요. 거기다 취미로 볼링을 접했더니 ㅜㅜ 시간이 더 없네요
<Work^Seony> 그렇죠... 뭐든 취미라는게 시간을 요구하니깐요...
<samahui_WS> 육아와 일과 거기다 취미도 좀 접하려니 시간이 정말 쪼개써도 모자라요
<Work^Seony> 몸 관리하시면서 생활하셔야할 거 같아요
<samahui_WS> 볼링 8달만에 대표로 시합도 나가네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 다 좋은데 비대칭 운동인지라 허리 다리 손목 손가락등에 무리가 오기 시작했어요
<samahui_WS> 요즘은 좀 줄이고 있네요
<Work^Seony> 오~ 정말 제대로 빠지셨었군요
<samahui_WS> 그런데 목요일이 정기전이라 일하다말고 게임치고 다시 복귀하고 그러네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안피곤하세요?
<samahui_WS> 다 괜찮은데 잠이 부족해요
<samahui_WS> 많이 피곤하죠
<samahui_WS> 졸려요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 일 좀 하다가 잠깐 자야될거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 흐.. 그렇겠죠... 게다가 몸도 쓰니까 더 피곤하시겠꾼요..
<samahui_WS> 갑자기 접속 끊기면 잠들었구나 생각해주세요 ^^
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 걍 지금 주무세요
<samahui_WS> 내일 회의시간까지 해놔야 할 몇가지가 있어서 그건 하고 자야죠
<samahui_WS> 집으로 가려다가 그냥 회사로 왔네요
<samahui_WS> 집에서 해도 되는데 괜히 애들 깨울까 겁나요
<Work^Seony> 그렇죠..
<Work^Seony> 그리고 또 일에 집중도 잘 안되요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 네 그것도 그렇고요
<samahui_WS> 그냥 짧게라도 제대로 일하고 자야죠
<samahui_WS> 확실히 회사 내자리가 가장 편해요
<Work^Seony> 집에 있으면 자꾸 딴생각 들더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 전 보통때면 집에서도 일이 잘되는 편인데 요즘 애가 뛰어다니기 시작해서 ㅎㅎ;; 서재에서 일좀한다 싶으면 문두드리며 아빠를 연호하네요
<samahui_WS> 절대로 일 못해요
<Work^Seony> 그래도 가장 이쁠 때네요
<samahui_WS> 네 이제 좀 뛰고 걷고 하면서 졸졸 쫓아와서 아빠~ 하고 안기고 뽀뽀하고 해주면 녹아내리죠
<samahui_WS> 일 마무리 하고 자야겠어요
<Work^Seony> 넵 어서 주무세요
<samahui_WS> 도저히 피곤해서 눈이 나도 모르게 감기네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 나중에 뵈요~
<samahui_WS> 건강하시구요
<Work^Seony> 네
<Work^Seony> 얼른 하고 쉬세요
<samahui_WS> 넵!
<Work^Seony> 자료 검색하다가 보게 된건데, 일베 최고 동접자수가 2만 4천명이라네요
<Work^Seony> 거기 프로그래머랑 서버 엔지니어 정말 대단하네요...
<autowiz> 통으로 클라우드 넘긴거 아닐까요? ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> cdn 이라던가 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 서버 유지비야 뒤에서 대주겠지만,
<Work^Seony> 아시다시피 저런 동접자가 서버 빵빵하다고 되는게 아니잖아요
<Work^Seony> 더군다나 게시판이 xe라는데,
<Work^Seony> xe를 마개조하는 수준으로 수정했나보네요
<Work^Seony> autowiz, http://m.blog.naver.com/hasoo99/70153655641
<Work^Seony> 동접자수가 다음보다 더 많다네요
<autowiz> ㅋㅎㅎ 대단하네요
<autowiz> 정말 실력이 좋거나 , 독하게 마음먹고 튜닝했거나 어느쪽일지 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 독하게 마음 먹으면 저도 그런 튜닝 할 수 있는 건가요? ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 충분히 가능하시리라 믿어의심치 않습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 정말 잠깐 자고왔네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 부릉부릉 오늘하루도 활기차게~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-09-02
<lex_phone> 안녕하세요~ 비가 많이 오네요.^^
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> 서니님 혹시 리눅스에서 포맷후 복구 해보셨는지요? ext3 나 ext4 파티션이요
<autowiz> newfs 하고나면 잘 못살릴려나요?
<Work^Seony> 포맷하고나서는 안해본 거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 보통 전통적인 모터형 하드디스크의 포맷형태가 데이터를 실제로 삭제하진 않으니까,
<Work^Seony> 제 생각엔 복구가 가능은 하겠지만, 알아보기 힘든 형태로 복구되지 않을까 싶은데요
<Work^Seony> ext용 복구유틸 써봤는데, 포맷 안하고 삭제한 것만 살리는 것도 사실상 알아보기 힘든 수준으로 복구됐거든요
<autowiz> ext 는 좀 그렇지요... 저도 예~ 전에 한번 써봤는데
<autowiz> 조각을 못맞추더라구요
<autowiz> 멀티 쓰레드 프로그램에서 전역 변수 수정할려고 mutex lock 을 거는거 같은데 이게때문에 느려지는건 없을까요? 살짝 걱정되서요 이거 뭐 물어볼 사람도 없고 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 제 기억으로는,
<Work^Seony> 복구유틸이 파일단위로 복구하는게 아니라,
<Work^Seony> inode 단위로 복구를 해서 그럴 거에요
<autowiz> inode 단위인데 그걸 짜맞추기 힘든가보더라구요 fat 이나 ntfs 에 비해서
<Work^Seony> 보진카 계획이라는거 겁나 웃기네요
<Work^Seony> 95년도에 알카에다 테러단체가 대규모 테러를 계획하면서, 중간 경로에 한국을 삼았는데요,
<Work^Seony> 계획은, 조직원이 한국에 위장취업해서 주한미군 기지랑 기타 주요시설물들에 대한 위치를 파악하고,
<Work^Seony> 비행기를 납치해서 자살테러를 일으키려고 했는데,
<Work^Seony> 그 취업한 영세업체 사장이 동남아 불체자 취급하면서 맨날 폭행했다고.. ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그 구타를 참지 못하고 경찰에 신고하면서 계획이 알려졌다고 합니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 한국을 불지옥 만들러왔다가 지옥을 경험하고 갔네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 크흐흐
<autowiz> 조금은 이해가 안가지만 뭐 그런가 봅니다. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> https://namu.wiki/w/%EB%B3%B4%EC%A7%84%EC%B9%B4%20%EA%B3%84%ED%9A%8D
<lex_phone> 전에 유머게시판에서 비슷한 글을 읽은 적이 있어요. 한국에서 불법체류자들이 일하기 힘들다는 것을 비꼰 글인줄 알았는데 사실이었군요.
<autowiz> 몸에 멍이 잘 드는거같은데
<autowiz> 어디선가 본거같은데 간이안좋거나 , 특정 바이타민 부족이라고 했던거 같은데 정확히 기억이 안나네요 ㅠ
<razGon_i7> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAVGaEnoBiU
<razGon_i7> 오늘같은 날에 차분히 듣기 좋은.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> ircCloud^Seony: 덕분에 VIM 설정 마쳤습니다 감사합니다ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 쓸만해?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵ㅎㅎ 형이 사용하고 있는거 기준으로 어느정도 마쳤습니다ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-kYi00F6AnAZXJqZkgyLS10ZTg/view?usp=drivesdk
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, vimrc 파일 지금 봤는데, 저거 제대로 작동해?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네. 잘 작동합니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 무슨 문제라도 있나요?
<Work^Seony> Plugin 명령어는 반드시 call vundle 안에 있어야하는데, 니 설정은 그렇지 않거든
<Work^Seony> 너드트리, 태그리스트, 옴니 컴플리션 등등
<Feren^IRCCloud> call vundle이요?
<Work^Seony> 72번 라인에서 80번 라인 사이
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아하.. 원랜 저 사이에 플러그인 설정이 들어가야한다는 말씀이네요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/NiAQLj11/
<Feren^IRCCloud> 잘 작동하긴 합니다.
<Work^Seony> 인덴트 가이드라인 적용이 안되어있는 것 같은데
<Feren^IRCCloud> 인덴트는 일부러 뺐어요
<Work^Seony> 인덴트가 아니라, 인덴트 가이드라인
<Feren^IRCCloud> 플러그인을 로드는 하는데 Disable 상태입니다
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, 탭 하나마다 표시를 해줘
<Work^Seony> 탭이 몇 번 들어가는지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그게 어찌어찌 예쁘게 한다곤 했는데.. 자꾸 이상해서 ㅠㅠ 그냥 Disable 했습니다.
<Work^Seony> 아 보니까 주석처리 했구나
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵넵
<Work^Seony> 근데 vimrc 파일에 파이썬 명령어 실행이 가능한가보네
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네. 그걸로 파워라인 올리고 있어요
<Work^Seony> 그렇구나... 파이썬 명령어 실행이 가능한지는 처음 알았네
<Feren^IRCCloud> 다만 Ubuntu 16.04 버전부터는 VIM용 Python 인터프리터?는 지원을 안 해서 따로 설치를 해줘야 하더라고요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 'vim --version' 하면 중간에 python 항목도 보입니다.
<Work^Seony> 그건 컴파일할 때 파이썬 지원 라이브러리를 선택할 수 있어.  왠만하면 다 선택되서 나올텐데
<Feren^IRCCloud> vim 컴파일 할 때요?
<Work^Seony> 보통 우분투에서 데탑 버젼의 vim은 vim-tiny라고해서 축소된 버전이거든.
<Work^Seony> 그래서 full로 지원되는 vim을 쓰려면 apt-get install vim을 따로 실행해야하지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네. 맞아요. 그래서 우분투 깔면 젤 먼저 하는 것 중 하나가 'sudo apt-get remove --purge vim-tiny' 였습니다..
<Work^Seony> 굳이 remove 안해도 돼
<Work^Seony> 그냥 install vim만 해도 돼
<Feren^IRCCloud> 자동으로 대체? 되긴 하던데 좀 찝찝하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 왜 찝찝해?
<Feren^IRCCloud> Ubuntu 16.04에서는 VIM 설치하고, 'vim-nox-py2' 설치해야 하더라구요 (물론 소스 컴파일로도 가능하구요)
<Feren^IRCCloud> vim-tiny 두고, vim 깔고 실행시에는 vim 호출되게 바뀌는거 아닌가요?
<Work^Seony> 원래 vim 명령어 자체는 전부 다 링크야
<Work^Seony> tiny든 full이든 gui든 뭐든간에, 무조건 다 링크야
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 'vim-tiny' 패키지 남는거 자체가 찝찝해서 그냥 지웁니다..
<Work^Seony> 아 뭐 기분이 그렇다면야...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 살짝 강박증? 같은게 있어서.. 패키지를 잔뜩 설치했다가 지우게 되도 보통 시간 여유가 있으면 미는 경우도 비일비재했고요..ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 피곤하게 사는구나 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 흔적이 남았을 때 실행하는데에 있어서 "진짜로 찝찝"하는 경우가 아니면 뭐... "굳이?" 라고 생각해봐 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 요즘은 나름 합리화 하고 있습니다ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 비슷한 예로 어떤 한 문장이 있는데 글자 크기나 해상도 때문애 한 두글자가 다음 줄로 넘어 가는거 싫어하는 편이고요..ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그런 경우가 생기면 가차 없이 설정에서 글자 크기 조절하고 그래도 안되면 해단 기록을 삭제해버립니다;;
<Work^Seony> 어떤 경우인지 글로만 봐서는 잘 모르겠다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/yommXygW/Screenshot_20160903-044354.jpg
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저렇게 ㅁ 같은게 하나 딱 내려 가는거입니다..ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 엄청 피곤하게 삽니다...ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 근데 원래 너 때는 다 그래
<Work^Seony> 나도 어릴 때 한창 컴질에 빠져있을 때, 뭐 조금만 이상하다 싶으면 아예 다 밀어버리고 그랬어
<Work^Seony> 그러다 나이 먹으면서 이것저것 신경쓸 일이 많아지면서 그런 데에 시간을 줄이게 되는 거지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그런 것 같아요ㅎㅎ 저도 슬슬 합리화하면서 넘어가고 그럼니다 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 우연인지, 농협 전산의 문제인지 손님 두 분 농협카드 한도 초과로 결제가 안되네요; 기름은 들어 갔는데..
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2016-09-03
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 토요일은 바쁘군요.
<ircCloud_autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> feren 군 안녕~
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 잘 지내고 있는감?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 옙ㅎㅎ 별 일 없습니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> Chromium에 오타가 있어서 수정해서 커밋 할려고 코드 받고 있는데 엄청 오래 걸리네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 용량이 커서 그런가?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵 그런 것 같습니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 거다 주유소 컴퓨터에 내려 받고 있어서..
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 저 결국 우분투 지웠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 대신 원래 있던 Windows 냅두고, Windows 10 설치하고 Hyper-V로 리눅스 로컬에서 쓰고 있습니다ㅋㅋ (기업에 허가된 라이센스)
<autowiz> 으아~ 졸리는구만요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 저도요..
<autowiz>  아침까지 근무인가?
<autowiz> 응 젤 작은거
<autowiz> ㅋㅋ 엉뚱한 창에 썼구만유 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아닙니다ㅋㅋ 오늘은 집입니다
<autowiz> 아하 집이구만 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-09-04
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<razGon_iMc> 티비에서 아보카도 비빔밥 이야기가 나와서 아보카도 비빔밥 만들었는데 맛있긴 한데 김치를 부르는 맛.
<razGon_iMc> 아보카도가 상당히 기름지네요. 안그런거 같은데 다 기름 덩어리 같은.
<razGon_iMc> 모닝.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오 비빔밥 맛있겠습니다ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 그냥 컵라면 먹고 운동 하러 나왔습니다~
<razGon_iMc> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/VbaR6Y74/IMG_20160904_080019.jpg
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오.. 계란..
<razGon_iMc> 아보카도 처음 맛보느라
<autowiz> 아보카도 맛이 좀 특이한데 맛있기도 합니다. 뭣보다 몸에 좋다고 하더라구요
<razGon_iMc> 그렇죠. 너무 고소하다 못해서 기름지니 단일로 먹기는 그렇더군요
<razGon_iMc> 열대과일 치고 달지 않은 놈 못봤는데 달달했네요
<autowiz> 네 동남아쪽 현지에서도 기가딸릴때 먹는 보양음식이라는데 아보카도 갈아서 만든 쥬스가 있는데
<autowiz> 먹기가 조금 불편해서 보통 초코시럽을 곁들여 먹더라구요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 맛점하셨나요~
<autowiz> 리눅스 맨 페이지에 있는 소스코드 샘플 (예를들면 man strtol 에서 example 에 있는 코드들 ) 은 라이센스가 어떻게 될까요?
<autowiz> 맨페이지에 기제 되어 있을려나요  ..
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: https://www.kernel.org/doc/man-pages/licenses.html
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이 문서를 참고하시면 될 것 같습니ㅏㄷ.
<autowiz> 응응~ 고마워~ ㅎㅎ
<mazit> 안녕하세요 우분투 초보인데 문의 좀 드리려구요! dvd 플레이는 어떻게 할 수 있나요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> mazit: VLC Media Player 사용하는게 제일 편할겁니다.
<mazit> 그걸 설치했는데 플레이 할 수가 없어서요 뭔가 다른 작업을 해야하는 건지요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 플레이가 안될 때 나오는 에러 메시지 같은거 있나요?
<mazit> 메시지는 따로 뜨지 않고..소리만 뚝뚝 끊겨서 재생되고 있습니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 동일 PC에서 같은 DVD를 재생했을 때도 그런 문제가 발생하나요?
<mazit> vlc가 파일을 읽을 수 없습니다. 라고 나오네요
<mazit> 동일 pc에서 같은 dvd 재생이라는게 윈도우 재생 말씀하시는건가요?
<mazit> pc에 우분투밖에 없어서 확인이 좀 어려운데..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 파일을 읽을 수 없다는 말과 함께 소리가 끊기는건가요?
<mazit> 음 cd롬 열기를 하면 메세지는 없고 소리만 뚝뚝 끊기고 영상은 나오질 않는데 플레이어에서 목록추가에서 cd롬을 플레이하려고 하면 열 수 없다고 나옵니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> libdvdcss2 libdvdread4 libdvdnav4
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이 세가지 패키지를 설치하고 다시 시도해보시겠어요?
<mazit> 이게 인트로같은 파일은 잘 나오는데 그 외에 파일은 재생이 안되네요
<mazit> 아 넵넵
<autowiz> xbmc 라는 프로그램도 있으니 한번 사용해 보시는것도 추천드립니다.
<mazit> 넵 참고하겠습니다
<mazit> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<mazit> 이렇게 하는 게 아닌가요? 제가 완전 초보라서요
<mazit> 보고 따라하는 정도라서 많이 부족합니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> mazit: 죄송합니다. 방금 확인해봤는데 해당 패키지가 없네요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> mazit: sudo apt-get install libdvd-pkg
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이 명령어로 해보세요.
<mazit> 네 해보겠습니다
<mazit> 잠금 파일을 얻을 수 없다는 건 무엇인가요? 관리 디렉터리를 잠글 수 없다고 합니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 관리자 권한이 없는 경우가 대부분입니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 맨앞에 sudo도 같이 붙히셨나요?
<mazit> 네 붙였습니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 또는 다른 패키지 업데이트나 설치 중인게 있나요?
<mazit> 음..하고 있는 게 없는데 제거가 제대로 안된 게 있는 것 같기도하고 혹시 리부팅을 하면 해결될 수도 있을까요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> ps aux | grep apt
<mazit> 카이로독 제거를 했는데 아직도 상태표시줄에 남아있어서요 이것때문인가 싶은데
<Feren^IRCCloud> 일단 재부팅 해보는것도 괜찮을 것 같습니다.
<mazit> 네 그럼 다시 들어오겠습니다
<mazit> 좀전에 일러주신 것 다시 알려주실 수 있을까요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> mazit: sudo apt-get install libdvd-pkg
<mazit> 감사합니다. 이게 설치되었지만 더 이상 필요하지 않습니다 라고 하는데 제대로 된 건가요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 가물가물한데 더 이상 필요하지 않다면서 밑에 다른 패키지 목록이 나열되어 있지 않나요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> linux-headers-generic linux-signed-generic linux-signed-image-generic ubuntu-core-launcher 이런 패키지가 같은거요
<mazit> 음..0개 업그레이드 0개 새로설치 0개 제거 및 0개 업그레이드 안 함 이렇게 마지막에 나옵니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이미 설치되어 있었는 것 같습니다.
<mazit> 아..
<Feren^IRCCloud> VLC로 다시 재생 시도해보시고, 안되시면 다른 플레이어 쓰는게 좋아보입니다.
<mazit> 네 해보겠습니다 고맙습니다 ^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> Freenode 서버가 점검에 들어가는 것 같습니다?
<autowiz> 점검이거나 재부팅이거나 뭐  그런거겠지 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이런 서버 관리하면 어떤 기분일까요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 점점 무감각해질거 같다는 생각도 조금 들고 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어떤 부분에 대해서요?
<autowiz> 매일 매일 보다보면 그냥 내 PC 같은 느낌이 들지도 모른다는 생각
<autowiz> 경우가 다를 수 도 있는데
<autowiz> 학교 서버가 장애나면 처음엔 안절부절 못하는데 좀 지나다보면 또 장애네~ 하는 경우가 있거든
<autowiz> 뭐 어쩔 수 없는경우에는 뭘 해도 안되니까 그냥 침착할 때도 있지만 조금 나태해지는 경우가 있지 아무래도
<autowiz> 나만 나쁜놈이라 그런가 ㅠㅠ ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오호... 그럴 수도 있겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 하지만 늘 조심해야지 .. 그러면 안되는거야 ㅋㅋ
<mazit> 저 우분투 소프트웨어에서 우분투 원 계정으로 접속하려는데 계정 생성하고 비밀번호도 재확인했는데 틀렸다고 나오는 이유를 알 수 있을까요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> mazit: one.ubuntu.com 에서 로그인 되시나요?
<mazit> 네 거기서는 잘 되고 있습니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 음.. 특이하네요..
<autowiz> 뒹굴뒹굴
<mazit> 헐 dvd vlc로 잘 나오게 되었어요 추가설치? 같은 걸 안해서 그랬나봅니다
<autowiz> 와우~ 축하드립니다.
<mazit> 감사합니다 아이고 너무나 초보라서 맨땅에 헤딩하고 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<mazit> 일요일 잘 마무리하세요 신경써주신 분들 감사합니다
<autowiz> 정말 축하드립니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 갑자기 초등학교 때 우분투 깔고 "이건 어떻게 하는거지 저건 어떻게 하는거지"하던 때가 생각나네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요? 힘든 월요일입니다.ㅠ
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요 정말 힘든 월요일 입니다
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~ 모두들 월요병없이 활기찬 한주 시작하시길 비옵니다~~
<autowiz> 초등학교가 되는구나 허허허
<autowiz> 나는 초등때 컴사면서 딸려온 DOS 책자 보면서 dos shell 이랑    게임에 맛들여서 게임 위저드 하고 놀았지 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2017-08-29
<ircCloud^Seony> 로그봇 들어왔군
<blahdeblah> testing ubuntulog
<blahdeblah> testing ubuntulog2
<blahdeblah> Seony: Are you around?
<blahdeblah> Seony: ubuntulog2 bot restored; will reply to your ticket
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 브릿지봇 로그를 보았는데, 프리노드 측에서 스팸으로 오인하고 밴을 하는 것 같네요(…) 우분투 로그봇은 잘 모르겠습니다만… https://gist.github.com/sukso96100/57c89494fe1025004b24c2d4bb064c2e
<bridgebot> <youngbin> File uploaded https://ubuntu-kr.slack.com/files/youngbin/F6VSLA8CE/gistfile1.txt / undefined
<bridgebot> <youngbin> error: Received error event from IRC prefix=sinisalo.freenode.net, server=sinisalo.freenode.net, command=err_yourebannedcreep, rawCommand=465, commandType=error, args=[bridgebot, You a re banned from this server- Spam is off topic on freenode. Email kline@freenode.net if in error  (2017/8/17 04.42)]
<LucyDoDo> 다이어트가 보통 힘든 일이 아니네요
<LucyDoDo> 먹고 싶은건 넘친데 못 먹으니 힘듭니다ㅋㅋ
<imsu> LucyDoDo: 포기하면 편해요~ 하지 마세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> ㅋㅋㅋ이제 할 때가 된 것 같아서요.. ㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> 한 달동안 10kg 어찌어찌 뺐는데 이제 20 더 빼야해요
<LucyDoDo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> LucyDoDo: 안선생님이 그러셨어요 ㅋㅋㅋ https://cdn.namuwikiusercontent.com/storage/c329b81b0da843510bdc71b169dd54203ce75130344efda7524d9ad92f0c48115fba3aac4c69bf1d7439887e343580182b8f70a8a8db57f7d02fb5b60e6452aaa3b51a3b3305359efc2192d6f9adb8e1?e=1511022220&k=M3M06MBfHmcV59IAwMOVdw
<LucyDoDo> 403 Forbidden이요?
<LucyDoDo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> 안 열려요
<imsu> LucyDoDo: 포기하면 편하다니깐요 ~~ ㅋㅋㅋ 하지마세요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 안돼요 막 굴러다닐 것 같아요.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <draco> 음. 평소에 매일 8천보는 걸었는데, 다리 다쳐서 절반도 못 걸으니, 매일 매일 살 찌는 중입니다.
<bridgebot> <draco> 인생 최고 몸무게가 되었어요. 다이어트 어찌할지 고민이에요 ㅋ
<LucyDoDo> 저는 그냥 막무가내로 하고 있어요ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 감자감자~ 회사에서 소스버전관리 툴 어떤거 쓰나요?
<drake_kr> 이제 더이상 막말대잔치 못하는건가
<drake_kr> 우린 gitlab 씀미다
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 아무말이 기록되어도 상관 없으시다면야…ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> 막말대잔치 = 아무말 대잔치 ? ㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <draco> 기록된거 누가 보기는 하나요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 나중에 분쟁 일어나면 조정할때 중요하죠
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/e2wpimK1/IMG_0605.JPG
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 오… 캐노니컬이 포기한 우분투 터치…
<bridgebot> <youngbin> UBPorts 인가요?
<jason_KR> UBPorts 처럼 보입니다.
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/ZBUBp5P1/IMG_0543.JPG
<PotatoGim> autowiz: 에고, 워크샵 다녀오느라 답이 늦었네요 ㅠ; gitlab 쓰고 있습니다 ㅎ
<soyeomul> 졸리네요
<soyeomul> 감자님 그리고 모두들 수고하세요~
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어갑니다~
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 이상한 회사는 어딜가나 있군요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 나온지 3년 된 언어를 8년+ 사용한 경력자를 찾는다니 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ https://mobile.twitter.com/kevinkaywho/status/898622008019124224
<bridgebot> <draco> 오브젝트C까지 쳐서일지도...ㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2017-08-30
<Seony> 직원들한테 얘기하니까 별거 아니라는 반응이군요... 그 이유가,
<Seony> 어차피 광고내는 HR 쪽에서는 그런게 뭔지는 모르니까 인사과 직원들이 그냥 써서 올렸을 거라고... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 라즈곤님 안녕하세요
<razGon_JJ> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_JJ> 오늘은 장날이라서 조금 바쁘네요
<bridgebot> <draco> 얼 그레이 티백을 뜨거운 물에 넣고,  2분 30초 후에 꺼내야지 하고 시간 재고 있을 때...꼭 업무 전화가 오네요
<razGon_JJ> 와우
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> autowiz, 서버 관리하시는 곳에서는 1년마다 정기적으로 취약점 스캔 및 시정명령 안내려오나요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저희는 1년마다 강제로 해야하는데, 지금이 딱 그 시기라 바쁘네요...
<autowiz> 금융권은 전문 보안업체한테 몇년에 한번씩 받아야 합니다.
<autowiz> 그이외에는 없네요 .
<razGon_JJ> 그렇군요.
<autowiz> 임시적으로 이용자 몇명 이상사버들은 보안점검을 받게하면 대형 사고는 안터질거같은데 말이지요
<Seony> 저희는 서버 관리자들은 걍 무조건 1년에 한 번씩 돌립니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 대학교나 관공서는 각 주무부처에서 시행합니다.
<Seony> 취약점 스캔해서 결과 나오면 그거 반드시 보수해야되요...
<autowiz> 민간 보안업체 끼고 전국을 한바퀴 돌지요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 법으로 정해져있어서 무조건 해야하죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 어떻게 보면 정말 간단하고 기본적인거때문에 많이들 뚫리지요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <draco> 대부분 중소기업들은 서버를 호스팅업체가 관리해서...좀 엉터리더라구요
<autowiz> (직접하는데도 엉터리 많습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ)
<bridgebot> <draco> 커널이나 openssl 보안관련 이슈가 터진지 한참 되도 그냥 그 버전. 좀 업글 좀 하랬더니 절대 안바꿈. 일괄 관리라서 안된다면서
<autowiz> 시스템 초기구축할때 귀찮다고 방화벽 all 로 열어놓고 그냥 그대로 방치되는거도 많구요
<autowiz> DB , web 관련 인증도 그런식이 많습니다.
<autowiz> 대형 IDC 같은데는 보통 한꺼번에 처리할려고 스크립트나 구성을 해놨을거같긴 합니다.
<bridgebot> <draco> 그래놓고 일정하게 관리하면 좋은데, 그냥 옛버전 방치인거 같아요. 아까 말한 openssl도 2009년 버전이던데...
<bridgebot> <draco> 센트OS 5도 흔하게 보여요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 헐...
<razGon_JJ> ㅎㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> <draco> 가장 큰 원흉이 PHP같아요. 기존에 짠 스크립트들 호환성 때문에 PHP 5.2계열 쓰는 경우가 많으니, 다른 의존성 때문에 OS부터 다 옛버전.
<autowiz> OS 업그레이드 <- 언어 업그레이드 <- 웹앱 재개발 ( ㅡ.ㅡ;;; )
<autowiz> 어지간해서 못할짓이지요 , 그런데 사실은 돈을 들여서 해야한는건데 안하는거 같기도 하네요 .. 저런것도 해야
<autowiz> php 개발자도 돈좀 벌고 할텐데요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> RHEL 도 완전 초 구형 버젼도 많이보입니다.
<autowiz> 다 그런건 아니겠지만 나이 좀 있으신분들이 팀장이나 부장급에서 OS 라던가 Java ,php 구버젼을 그냥 쓰시는분들이 많아서.
<Borami> 안녕하세요. 도움이 필요해서 왔는데요.
<autowiz> 네 안녕하세요~
<Borami> 혹시 우분투 17.10 에서 한글입력 해결하신분 있나요
<jason_KR> 혹시 우분투 17.10 에서 한글입력에 무슨 문제가 있나요? 구체적으로 설명 좀...
<Seony> "해결"이라함은... 원래 되는거 아니었나요?
<autowiz> 한영키를 눌러도 한글입력이 안되신다는 말씀이실거 같습니다.
<jason_KR> Borami님 우선 이 대화방의 topic 을 먼저 읽어 보시고...  ^^
<Borami> 죄송합니다 한번읽고왔는데도 무의식적으로 저렇게질문해버렸습니다 현재 입력소스간 전환은 잘되구요 한글입력기로 바뀌었을때 한글이바로 입력되지않고 우측상단 입력기표시부분에서 한글상태를 한번더 클릭해야지만 한글을 입력할 수 있어서 Ibus한글설정에서 한글모드로시작을 체크해줘도 그대로입니다.
<Seony> 음... 처음 보는 증상이네요
<jason_KR> 저는 언제인지는 잊었지만, 겪어 본듯한...!!
<Borami> 17.10으로 클린설치는 아니고 15.10에서 릴리즈업그레이드로 올라왔습니다
<Seony> 근데 LTS로 업그레이드하시진 않았네요...
<autowiz> 한글 입력모드에서 한영키를 누르면 한글/영문 전환이 되는데
<autowiz> 지금 한글입력기 랑 영문입력기 사이를 왔다갔다하시는건 아닌가 생각됩니다.
<Borami> 17.04로처음에 업그레이드했지만 부팅이되질안아서 리커버리모드에서 루트들어가서 업그레이드를 한번더했습니다 하지만원인은 외장그래픽카드 였지요
<autowiz> 같은경우인지는 몰라도 저는 그랬던적이있어서
<autowiz> 마우스로 상단에 한글 누른다는건 ibus 나 기타 한글 입력기에서 한글/영문을 선택해주는거구요
<jason_KR> 저는         1) 업데이트/업그레이드 다 해주시고  2) 제어판>언어지원 창 열면 자동설치되는 것 있는지 확인 3) 제어판>지역 언어에서 31)언어설정 32)키보드 확인 끝으로 1~3)이 전부 무력하다면 키보드 입력기를 fcitx로 바꿔보시기를 권합니다.
<Borami> 감사합니다 한번 모두 시도해보겠습니다 ㅇㅅㅇ
<borami_> 감사합니다 여러분들 덕에 해결됬습니다 ㅜㅠ 이게 17.10부터 아무래도 gnome으로 바뀌어서 기존에 노틸러스세팅이랑은 조금달라진것 같습니다
<Seony> 오... 잘됐네요...
<bridgebot> <draco> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/08/install-budgie-desktop-10-4-on-ubuntu budgie 데스크탑이라는데, 스샷이 예쁘군요
<Seony> 새로운 윈도우 매니져인가보네요
<borami_> 적용 하고싶지만 17.04까지만 설치가 가능한가봅니다 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 다 같이 KDE로 대동단결하시죠 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 예, 장난이 아니라 KDE ㅋ
<Seony> KDE 처음나온 이래로 변함없는 일관성 있는 UI, 형태, 그리고 개발방향까지! ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <draco> ㅎㅎㅎ KDE도 많이 예뻐져서 잘 쓰고 있어요
<drake_kr> 어라
<jason_KR> dra ke_kr: 저 위 사진은 일본에서 찍은? 그리고 저 사진속 걸개그림은 일본 것? 한국 것? ㅎ
<jason_KR> 한국 것 = 우리 것?
<drake_kr> 일본에서 찍은겁니다
<drake_kr> 테이블보 일본로코가 받은거고요
<pchero_work> 요즘 덴마크에서 살인사건이 발생했는데 내용이 너무 해괴해서 싱숭생숭 합니다. -_-;;
<pchero_work> 코펜하겐 바닷가에서 목 잘린 여자 시체가 발견됐는데... 마지막으로 찍힌 로그가 잠수함이었다네요.
<bridgebot> <draco> 무슨 로그길래 잠수함이 기록되나요
<jason_KR> pc hero_work: 그거 덴마크 연쇄살인범 다룬 첩보 아니 미스테리 책에 나온 내용인 듯 ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 세계 최초의 잠수함 살인사건이라네요. 그런데 살인사건이 발생한 지점으로 추정되는 잠수함은 바다에 침몰상태라 살인을 밝혀내기가 영.. -_-;
<pchero_work> 여기자가 죽었는데, 죽기전에 잠수함에 타는 사진을 인스타에 올렸데요.
<pchero_work> 잠수함은 피의자 개인용 잠수함이었고, 잠수함에는 여기자랑 피의자 둘이서만 탔었데요.
<bridgebot> <draco> http://ny.koreatimes.com/article/20170825/1072887
<bridgebot> <draco> 우분투 업데이트 중인데...ppa 하나가 엄청 느려서 다운로드 5시간이네요 ㅋ 노트북 배터리는 1시간 남았는데...망할 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 중간에 멈춰도 문제 없으려나 ....;
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 안녕하세요. 이번 9월 세미나 신청 방식이 변경 되었습니다. 온오프믹스를 통해 이미 신청 또는 결제까지 하신 분들은 꼭  취소 및 환불을 해 주시고. 아래 링크를 방문하셔서 다시 등록해 주시기 바랍니다. 번거롭게 해 드려 죄송합니다. https://ubuntu-kr.github.io/events/2017/08/25/ubuntu-kr-krazure-joint-seminar.html
<bridgebot> <draco> 굿모닝
<bridgebot> <draco> https://plus.google.com/+LinusTorvalds/posts/ZGj1qhHRekt
<bridgebot> <draco> 리누스 토발즈 형님은 신장 결석에 걸린 듯
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> 구글플러스 아직도
<HolyKnight> 있었군유
<Seony> 쓰는 사람들은 계속 쓰더라구요
<HolyKnight> 아하
#ubuntu-ko 2017-08-31
<drake_kr> 으음
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 요즘 Mittens님은 안오시는군요
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 바쁜가보죠
<Seony> 요즘 할 게임이 없으니 엄청 심심하네요...
<Seony> 스카이림 다시 인형놀이 해야하나...
<drake_kr> Irccloud 데몬 돌리는거 깜빡했네요 ㅋ
<HolyKnight> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Kp8CDXW_3y-2ymt9UvDbXkyJ1kXPQJ_Y3phD4weGMpE/edit?usp=sharing
<drake_kr> 잉?
<Seony> 여기는 다음주 월요일 노동절이라 쉬는 날인데, 노는 날은 늘 기다려지는군요 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 노는날 딱히 하는건 없음
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<jason_KR> dra co; 피해자 손전화에 위치/통화 기록 로그' 겠죠
<jason_KR> dra ke_kr: 는 요즘도 ircCloud를 cLi에서 사용중?
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 다운중에 멈춘거는 다시 받을겁니다.
<bridgebot> <draco> @jason_KR 피해자 폰의 기지국 로그일텐데, 보통 그게 대략 위치기록이잖아요. 그런데 잠수함이라는건 위치기록이 아니거든요. 잠수함은 특성상 시간과 위치를 정확히 매치시키기 어렵습니다.
<jason_KR> 예, ㅋㅋㅋ 감사 ^^
<bridgebot> <draco> 계속 움직이고, gps신호를 계속 받고 있는것도 아니고, 레이더에도 안나오니
<autowiz> 내부에서는 전자 나침반 같은거 있으려나요?
<bridgebot> <draco> 그러니...피해자 폰 기록이 바다 어딘가였다! 는 가능해도 잠수함이었다는 어려울겁니다.
<bridgebot> <draco> 보통 관성항법장치를 쓰고, 물위로 올라오면 gps쓰는 식인걸로 압니다. 저건 사제 잠수함이라 모르지만요.
<bridgebot> <draco> 사제 잠수함들은 비싼 관성항법장치를 안달아서, 물속에서 정확한 위치를 모르니 수시로 올라와야 하거나 자주 사고가 난다네요
<bridgebot> <draco> 사제 잠수함이라니 별 사람들 다 있음;;;
<bridgebot> <draco> 조금만 사고나도 물속의 관....인데 어휴 무섭...
<drake_kr> 아직 cli로 쓰고 있습니다
<jason_KR> 놀라움+부럽움
<bridgebot> <draco> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <draco> 리눅스 사용자 = cli로 왠만한거 다 하는 사람들 이미지가 아직 남아 있지만, 실제로는 다들 gui...
<Seony> 근데 그게 그만큼 리눅스 GUI가 좋아졌다는 의미 같아요
<bridgebot> <draco> 네. 통일성은 없지만, 정말 많이 발전했죠. 이젠 뭐 디자인적으로도 예쁘고
<autowiz> 저는 GUI 에서 다수의 터미널~ ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <draco> 저도 터미네이터로 여러 개 띄워놓기는 하죠...
<drake_kr> 쿨라우드는
<drake_kr> Gui 안줍니다
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 깔고 VNC 로…ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 짬짜면같은 소리 하지 마세요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 클라우드에서 성능 좋은 Vm 빌려다가 후진 컴으로 스트리밍해서 겜질하는 사례가 있던데요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <youngbin> https://www.paperspace.com/gaming
<bridgebot> <youngbin> http://www.nvidia.com/object/cloud-gaming.html
<bridgebot> <youngbin> VM 리전을 고려해야 하긴 합니다만 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> Uhd에서 다수의 터미널.
<jason_KR> 딴 얘기지만, 웹에서 SMS 발송하려는데 좋은 무른모'가 있을까요? MightyText 200개/월, PushBullet 100개/월   제한이 있어서...ㅠㅠ
<jason_KR> 제발 "유료 써" 이딴 말씀 마시고....ㅎ
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 하나 만드시면 됩니다(?) ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 호오~ 기발한데요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 멀로? 갈쳐 주시면 감사. 에쒸... ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 전 폰이랑 데탑 연동하는거 딱히 맘에 드는게 없어서 올해 초부터 느긋하게 만들어보고 있네요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 데스크탑 쪽은 Electron 으로 개발하고 모바일 쪽은 일단 iOS 는 모르니 Android 만 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 근대 요세 딴거 하느라 못하고 있습니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> 저 만들어서 쓰는 거 싫으다. 시간없어서 걍 있는 거 쓰고 싶다. <--- 투덜이 스머프 버젼
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 있는거 쓰는것이 편하긴 하죠 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> Jasmin이라는 게이트웨이가 있는데 sms 요금은 통신사쪽에서 받으니까요..
<drake_kr> 가비아에서도 sms 지원하는게 있어요
<autowiz> http://naver.me/FoT7a73N    <8년동안 연애한 커플>
<autowiz> 이라는데 pleasure 를 위대한일이라고 해석 했었나보네요
<jason_KR> dr ake_kr: 자스민 감사
<drake_kr> jason_KR: 감자탕 감사합니다.
<jason_KR> sure !!
<bridgebot> <draco> 전 폰 문자는 tasker로 알림 잡아서, telegram 봇으로 던집니다. 텔레그램이 반응이 빠르고, OS든 멀티 디바이스든 다 지원해서...  은행이나 카드 문자는 마눌님 텔레그램에 던지고.
<jason_KR> ㅋㅋㅋ 좋쵸
<bridgebot> <draco> 사실은 서버 상태 이상도 텔레그램 푸시로 받고 있어요;; 이메일로 보내면 늦어서;;
<autowiz> 드라코님 샘플이나 튜토리얼 같은거 있으실까요?  굽신굽신
<autowiz> 피체로님 안녕하세요~
<jason_KR> auto wiz: telegram+cli+api+bot 관련 많은 자료가 있긴하지만, 드라코님께 받기를 추천 ㅎ
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요~ :)
<pchero_work> 요즘 grafana 로 삽질 중입니다. 재밌긴한데 대시보드는 처음이라 많이 헷갈리네요.
<autowiz> 저희도 저런거 필요한데 저도 삽질 좀 해야할거같습니다.
<jason_KR> 저런 거 = grafana?
<pchero_work> UI 가 필요했는데 정말 딱이더군요. 그런데 설정이.. ㅎㅎㅎ -_-;;
<autowiz> 데쉬보드 만들긴했는데 처음부터 다시 만들고 싶거든요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <draco> 음. 정리 한번 해야겠네요. 좀 복잡해서 안하고 있었습니다만...
<HolyKnight> http://m.news.naver.com/read.nhn?mode=LSD&sid1=101&oid=366&aid=0000381490
<bridgebot> <draco> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <draco> 그런데 액티브x가 아니더라도 VR은 환경이 달라서 결제 방법도 달라져야 할것 같긴 합니다
<bridgebot> <draco> 모바일 간편 결제를 그대로 쓰기도 뭐하니
<pchero_work> 그러네요...
<pchero_work> VR 보다가 고글 벗어서 카드 입력할 수도 없고.
<pchero_work> 엑티브 엑스가 아니라
<pchero_work> 생각해보니 그냥 결재 부분을 해결 못한것 같네요. 엑티브엑스는 그냥 명목상인 것 같구요.
<soyeomul> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/soyeomul/hanwoo/master/000jgh.txt
<soyeomul> 드디어 소 자료 정리를 했습니다. 손수 이맥스로 일일이 다 쳤습니다...
<soyeomul> 구글 문서 도구도 org 모드도 쓰지 않고.. 그냥 손 노가다로 처리했네요
<soyeomul> 아따 이제 한숨 좀 돌리겠어요~
<soyeomul> 122 마리 잘 키우겠습니다!
<soyeomul> 고맙습니다 감사합니다!!!
<drake_kr> 오
<drake_kr> http://iomania.co.kr/frontstore/Item/item_zoom.asp?item_num=1345&catalog_num=120579&mart_id=iomall&level=yes&mother_catalog_num=103895
<drake_kr> 저는 청축 커스텀 키패드를 사용합니다..
<bridgebot> <youngbin> Star 눌러 드렸습니다 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ https://github.com/soyeomul/hanwoo
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 드렉님 영빈님 꾸벅꾸벅
<soyeomul> 고마워요~!!!
<soyeomul> 저.. 이만 자러가볼께요...
<soyeomul> 모두들 수고하세요~~~~~~
<bridgebot> <draco> 우왕...깃허브로 소관리
<bridgebot> <draco> 멋지다
#ubuntu-ko 2017-09-01
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<jason_KR> auto wiz: GoooooooooooooD morning?
<autowiz> 네~ 즐거운 불금 아침 이옵니다~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 오늘도 야근 고고싱~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> c++ jsp jquery json 잘하는 올라운드 프로그래머 구합니다~ ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 헉...
<Seony> c++만 빼면 뭔가 웹프로그래머 구한다고 생각할 수 있겠는데,
<Seony> c++라니까 조합이 생소하군요
<Seony> 마치 서양에서, 아시아 지부에서 근무할 사람 모집한다고 해놓구서 자격 요건에, 한국어 중국어 일본어 포르투칼어 라고 해야하나 ㅋ
<autowiz> 어 감자가 적격자 인거 같습니다 .   자기 부르니까 찔려서 헉 한거 같은 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 저는 jquery에서 자격 미달이라...ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데 json으로 프로그래밍 잘한다는건 뭘 의미하는 거에요?
<Seony> json으로 계산기 만들 수 있나요?
<autowiz> 저도 잘 몰라서 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 사실 jquery 랑 json 이 뭔지 모르겠습니다.
<Seony> 오즈님이 뽑는거 아니었나요? ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 기존 코드가 그렇게 짜여져 있는데
<autowiz> 새로 짜는거보다는 수정하는게 빠를거같아서요 ..  뭐 그런 상황이지요
<Seony> 파이썬 코드에 import 삽입된 거 보고 전부 자격요건으로 나열하시는 거군요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 저도 UI 쪽은 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> import json => json 잘하시는 분
<Seony> import dateutil => 날짜계산 잘하시는 분
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 적절 하십니다~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저 import json은 2년 밖에 못했지만, import os는 한 5년 했습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 제가 운영체제는 겁나 잘 다루거든요
<jason_KR> export RagChew(er) ? ㅎ
<Seony> 복사 붙여넣기 고수입니다ㅣ
<jason_KR> 복사 붙여넣기 정말 고수'는 복붙'고수라고 합디다~ ^^
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 별도의 전문용어가 있었군요!
<jason_KR> 정말 고수tic 하죠? ㅎ
<autowiz> 오늘도 날씨는 화창하네요 밤이나 새벽에는 제법 쌀쌀합니다. 반팔 입고 있으면 서늘할정도로
<jason_KR> 파일 확장자 ehi 파일은 뭐 하는지~? 아시는 분!
<jason_KR> cf : https://www.facebook.com/ehiFiles/
<autowiz> https://fileinfo.com/extension/ehi
<autowiz> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.evozi.injector&hl=en
<autowiz> 정리하면 http injector 라는 안드로이드 앱이 있는데 그거 설정 파일 이라고 합니다.
<jason_KR> 그쵸~ (미안하지만) 거기까지는 아는...   아 별도의 앱이 있다? 더 알아보께요.
<wake-up> 안녕하세요~
<wake-up> 돌아다니다가 커뮤니티 채팅방이 있어서 들어와봤어요 ㅎ
<wake-up> 혹시 질문같은거 올려도 받아주시나요~?
<PotatoGim> 급한 질문이 아니고 그 답을 아시는 분이 자리에 계시다면 아마 그럴 것 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_JJ> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_JJ> 혼저옵서예
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_JJ> 알로하!
#ubuntu-ko 2017-09-02
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/soyeomul/stuff/master/20170902_132122.jpg
<soyeomul> 막둥이 사진입니다~
<soyeomul> 수송아지구요;
<soyeomul> 오늘 거름치고 기념샷 한컷 찍었네요~
<soyeomul> 합
<soyeomul> 졸려서 먼저 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 수고하세요~~~
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 네 :)
#ubuntu-ko 2017-09-03
<PotatoGim> 에고.. 간만에 SQL 보려니 어리둥절하네요...
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 오늘은 크롬북 들고 외부에 나와써요
<soyeomul> 다들 저녁들 드셨는지요~
<soyeomul> 친구들이 하나둘씩 모이고 있오요 식당이어요
<bridgebot> <lz-reflpass> 크롬북...? 전 노트북(No Notebook) 지금 태블릿으로 2년동안 버티는중;;;
<bridgebot> <draco> 태블릿 잘 쓰면 노트북은 잘 안쓰게 되더라구요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-08-26
<SIMPLISM> 다시 월요일 아침입니다. 힘내서 다시 한 주를...
<autowiz> 모두모두 화이팅입니다요~ ^^
<razGon_> 조용한 월요일입니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2019-08-27
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove_> Seony: 안녕하세요.^^
<lexlove_> Seony: 이번 토요일에 아마추어 수영대회 나간답니다. ㅎㅎ 예선에서 탈락할 예정이에요.
<Seony> 오... 그래도 나간다는게 중요하죠
<jason_KR> 오~ "예정"까지   ??
<lexlove_> 네. 나간다는 게 의의를 두고 있어요~
<lexlove_> 나간다는 데
<razGon_> 모닝요
<razGon_> 모닝요
<lexlove_> 비가 아침부터 계속 쏟아지네요.
<razGon_> 제주에는 엄청나게 오고 지금은 그쳣습니다.
<razGon_> 아. 우분투를 이용해서 가상화폐 매매 봇을 만드려햇는데. 결국은 돌고 돌아. 윈도우로.ㅋ
<razGon_> 윈도우 10은 좀 가벼워진 느낌입니다.
<SIMPLISM> razGon_: 1903버전은 다이어트를 좀 많이 하긴 했나보더라구요.. 체감까지 될 정도라 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_> SIMPLISM: 예그런거 같습니다. 아니면 최적화를 잘햇던가요. 느리긴 하지만 산지3년이 넘는 노트북에 윈10이 무리없이 잘돌아갑니다.
<razGon_> 웹기반의 작은 작업같은거 에 써야죠.
#ubuntu-ko 2019-08-28
<UbuntuKrSlack> <ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_> 아직 제주는 비가 추적추적옵니다.
<lexlove_> 광양은 잠시 소강상태입니다.
<SIMPLISM> 서울은 새벽에만 잠깐 왔던 흔적만 있네요. ㅎ
<razGon_> 네이버 웨일 브라우저도 점점 크롬꼴나는 군요. 많이 느려집니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2019-08-29
<UbuntuKrSlack> <ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_> 제주는 비가 밤새 많이 왔습니다.
<razGon_> 가을장마라는데 여름이 그리 덥지 않았는데 바로 가을이라니. 좀...
<autowiz> 작년보다는 덜더워도 꽤 덥긴 했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 20~30일정도는 밤에 에어컨 안키면 자기 힘들정도기도 했었구요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_> 에어컨 고장2일전에 나서 비와서 다행입니다.
<autowiz> 한여름에 에어컨 고장나면 참 답도 없지 말입니다 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 구글에서 "systemd 등록"으로 검색하시면 많이 나와요
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 요즘 자격증 공부하는게 있는데 잘 안되네요. 기억력이 많이 떨어졌다는 걸 새삼 느껴요.
<Seony> 이번에는 무슨 자격증이에요?
<lexlove_> 컴퓨터관련 자격증인데 사회복지사보다는 컴퓨터관련직종이 저에게 맞는거 같아서 시작했어요.
<lexlove_> 딸 수 있을지 미지수라서 말하기 부끄럽네요
<razGon_> lexlove_: 인제 파이선 코딩 본격적으로 하려는 저도 있는데요. 20여년만에 코딩합니다. print ("Hello Python")
<Seony> 오... 무슨 자격증이에요?
<razGon_> 혹시 Notion이라는 메모 솔루션 쓰시는 분?
<razGon_> https://www.notion.so/with-GDG-Jeju-dc090288728d4ed581dfeac08dc62b5a
<razGon_> 이건 전자책을 노션으로 정리한건데요.
<lexlove_> Seony: 감리사 자격증이에요. 일년에 한번 시험이 있답니다.
<razGon_> 편리하다고 해서 보니깐 좋아 보이는데 설정이..
<razGon_> lexlove_: 잘되시길 기원합니다.
<lexlove_> razGon_: 저도 파이썬 공부하고 싶어요. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 왠지 렉스님에게 어울리는 자격증 같군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_> 책보고 배우려는 데 잘 눈에 안들어와서 유투브 봅니다. 이거 추천합니다. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0uDM1xZMNBAoW2xnzhAQ7g
<razGon_> 이곳을 통해서 클라우드로 코딩하는 게 있는 걸 알았습니다. 그거 말고도 goorm ide 라는 국산사이트도 알게되고요
<Seony> 사실 클라우드로 코딩한다는게 제 개인적으로는 이해가 잘 안가더라구요.  그냥 자기 컴퓨터에 IDE 깔아서 코딩하면 되는데 왜 굳이 웹브라우저를 통해서 저렇게 해야하는건가 싶어요
<razGon_> 서니님의 말씀에는 공감합니다. 그냥 코딩기계설치해서 만들지라는게 맞죠. 근데 단순히 교육용으로 하거나 혹은 사양이 낮아서 아나콘다와 파이선 설치할 공간도 내기 어려운 경우에는 괜찮다라고 봅니다. 저도 실은 코딩은 다른거 할까봐 엄청 사양 낮은 노트북에합니다. 그리고 클라우드로 그렇게 해도 돈은
<razGon_> 안들어서요.
<razGon_> 물론 프로나 준프로 정도 되시면 IDE를 설치하는것이 좋겟죠
<Seony> 아 그런 용도라면 괜찮긴 하겠네요
<razGon_> 그리고 환경도 수시로 바꿀수 있어서요. 단순히 파이썬뿐만 아니라 C나 다른것도 가능해서요
<Seony> 크롬북이라던가 하는 노트북이면 쓸만하겠군요
<razGon_> 녜
<SIMPLISM> Seony: 추측이지만 PC의 중요성이 점점 사라지는 것과 연관이 있을 것 같아요. 예전같으면 퇴근하고 집에서 PC 켜는게 순서였는데... 요즘엔 태블릿만 켜거덩요..ㅋ 급한 업무는 심지어 태블릿으로..
<razGon_> 핸드폰으로 하는 경우도 많죠
<SIMPLISM> 저 같은 경우에 시스템엔지니어라 개발환경도 필요없고.. 사내 네트워크 접속할 수 있는 VPN 클라이언트 지원하고, SSH만 되면 거의 90%까지 그냥 태블릿으로 처리가 가능하구요.. Remote Desktop 앱까지 사용하면 100% 태블릿으로 업무전환이 가능하네요..ㅎ
<razGon_> 와우.
<razGon_> 저도 많이 웹안으로 들어왔습니다.
<razGon_> IRC도 웹으로. 문서도 구글 드라이브.구글킾.팩스도 전자팩스.
<razGon_> 밖으로 빼놓은게 진료프로그램과 주식프로그램. 카카오톡 밖에 없습니다.
<SIMPLISM> 클라우드 환경에서 개발까지는 모르겠지만.. 과거에 Java환경에서 개발할 때 가장 큰 첫 문제점은 개발환경을 구축하는거 였는데... 만약 여러 장비를 사용해서 개발(회사에서는 PC, 집에서는 집에 있는 노트북? 이런 식)을 하는 거라면 아예 일원화된 서비스형 개발환경으로 구축해놓는것도 나쁘진 않다고 봅니다. ㅎㅎ 선택지가 많아지는 건 어
<SIMPLISM> 떤 직군이든 나쁘진 않은것 같아요
<razGon_> 옙 동감합니다. 웹에다가 넣으니 노트북이든 데탑이든, 타블렛이든, 핸폰이든 편리하더라구요
<Seony> 그런 장점들이 있었꾼요
<razGon_> 업데이트와 보안도 알아서 해주니깐요.
<razGon_> 물론 여기 계신 분들은 클라우드 환경이전에 구축과 설정을 하신분들이 많을테니 필요성이 오히려 적겟죠
<SIMPLISM> 이렇게 이야기했지만... 저도 DB툴을 웹환경으로 구축(Tadpole)해서 사용해봤는데... 역시 주업무로의 활용보다는 보조적인(원격지에서 사용한다거나) 용도로 밖에 사용을 못하겠더라구요.. 여전히 빠릿빠릿하고 손에 익은 PC 애플리케이션의 환경을 따라가긴 어려워서..
<razGon_> 그렇죠. 결국은 5G가 되어도 그건 해결되긴 어렵겟죠.
<razGon_> 근데 그것을 정부가 하려고 하잖아요. 원격의료. ㅋ
<razGon_> 원래 빠릿하게 넘어가다가 느릿하게 가면 난리 날게 뻔한데
<razGon_> 모두 맛점하세요
<autowiz> traceroute 가 icmp 를 사용하는줄 알았는데 기본적으로는 udp 를 보낸다고 하네요 돌아오는건 icmp ( 3 - destination unreachable ) 을 쓴다고 하구요.
<autowiz> 공부는 끝이 없는거 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_> 오늘도 끝나갑니다.
<razGon_> 수고하셧습니다.
<groudon_> 좋은 아침 입니다 ^^
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-ko 2019-08-30
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 좋은 아침입니다.^^
<Seony> 오늘은 날씨가 좋은가보네요 ㅎㅎ
<UbuntuKrSlack> <ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <ihavnoth> 아이스 커피 마셨더니 조금 춥네요
<razGon_> 좋은 아침입니다.
<razGon_> 아니 점심을 앞두고 있네요
<lexlove_> 점심으로 떡볶이 먹으러 가고 있어요. ㅎ
<razGon_>  비가 그치고 날맑고 장날이니 진짜 거리가 조용하네요. 다들 장터로 가시고
<lexlove_> 수영대회에 왔습니다.^^
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> Seony: 방금 100원 주웠는데 오늘 운이 좋은 걸까요? 아니면 방금 운을 다 써버린걸까요?
<Seony> 100원으로 운을 평가하기엔 액수가 좀 모자라네요 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove_> ㅎㅎㅎ 그런가요?
<Seony> 만약 교회에서 100원만 헌금해도 천국 갈 수 있다고 한다면, 운이 좋다고 말씀드리겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove_> 우문현답입니다. ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2019-09-01
<razGon_> 헉.. 무시무시합니다. 엔진 침수 당할뻔..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_> 모닝요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2020-08-24
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 월요일 아침 인사 드립니다
<soyeomul> 아침에 소여물 주고 암소비육 2마리 도축장 보냈네요
<soyeomul> 이걸로 추석 보내려구요
<soyeomul> 그리고 오늘 사료외상값 갚았습니다
<soyeomul> 각종 밀린 세금 납부하고 농협에서 한시간 작업했어요
<soyeomul> 전화번호 유심 고장나서 조합에다 전화걸어서 예비번호 등록하고
<soyeomul> 나오다가 에버그린 콜센타 연락해서 유심 빨리 보내달라고 전화했네요
<soyeomul> 웬일로 오늘 에버그린콜센타 전화 빨리 받아서 놀랬습니다
<soyeomul> 이정도의 속도로 콜센타 연결되면 구지 kt/skt 로 옮기지 않아도 될거 같아서 그냥 이대로 갑니다
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 서니님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 바쁜 월요일입니다 서니님 하와이는 무탈하십니까요
<Seony> 요즘 하도 집에만 있으니까 답답하고 재미도 없고해서 뭔가 기분전환이 될만한걸 사고싶은데 필요한 것도 없고 살 것도 없고... 그러네요
<soyeomul> 아니 그럼 돈이 굳잖아요 그게 더 좋지 않나요,,,
<Seony> 돈이 굳는 것도 좋지만, 기분전환할 게 필요해서요
<Seony> 뭔가 생활에 활력이 될만한..
<soyeomul> 우분투 20.04.1 로 업글은 어떤가요,,, 전 실패했어요;
<Seony> 우분투는... 직장에서 다루고 있는 서버가 이미 수십 수백여대라서요
<soyeomul> 와
<Seony> 그나마 음악감상하고 영화감상하는게 가장 좋아하는 취미이긴 한데,
<Seony> 스피커는 이미 충분히 좋은 게 있고
<Seony> 모니터는... 더 좋은 걸 사고싶긴 한데, 그러면 지금 쓰는걸 처분하기가 힘들 것 같아요. 사실 지금 쓰는 것도 충분히 엄청 좋거든요
<soyeomul> 음 전 이맥스만 돌아가면 되는지라,,, 하드웨어 고사양은 아직 먼나라 이야기더라구요
<Seony> 좋은 스피커에 널찍한 화면으로 영화 보면 볼맛 나거든요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 우와
<soyeomul> 아니 그런거 테레비 광고 나오더이다
<soyeomul> 삼성에서 하는 무슨 디스플레이인가,,, 액정인가
<soyeomul> 하여간 삐까뻔적한거로 영화 볼때 이정도면 좋지않냐는... 그런 이야기로
<Seony> 네 근데 그 정도까진 아니더라도 그냥 컴퓨터 책상에 올릴 수 있는 수준에서만 맞춰도 욕구충족 되더라구요
<soyeomul> 음냐,,, 작은영화관을 그리워하시는 서니님;;;
<Seony> 신기한게 스피커 좋은거 쓰니까, 볼륨을 정말 크게 틀어도 시끄럽다는 생각이 안들어요.
<soyeomul> 그 어데서 봤는데요 칭구집에 갔는데,,, 중딩때였어요
<Seony> 음악 듣고 영화 보기엔 참 좋긴 한데, 요즘은 그것만으로는 뭔가 생활에 활력이 안되서 ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 방인데,,, 네군데 모서리에다 각각 스피커 배치해놓고
<soyeomul> 라디오 듣더이다...
<soyeomul> 끝내주더라구요
<soyeomul> 20년전 이야기...
<Seony> 흐 그렇군요.... 요즘은 5.1채널 스피커 사서 그렇게 배치하면 극장 비슷하게 가능하긴 합니다.
<soyeomul> 무슨 학교 방송하는줄 알았,,,
<soyeomul> 와
<soyeomul> 스피커도 좋은게 그런 효과가 나나바요;;;
<Seony> 꼭 그렇진 않구요, 영상 자체가 5.1 채널을 지원하는 영상 + 출력장치 등등이 다 맞아야해요
<Seony> 어떤 소리는 어느 스피커로 보내라 하는 데이터가 영상에 있거든요
<soyeomul> 옹
<Seony> 요즘엔 시대가 좋아져서 그걸 소프트웨어로 구현해서 가상 5.1채널 이라는 기술이 저렴하게 보급되어있긴 해요
<soyeomul> 진짜 영화관이네유,,, 느낌이,,
<Seony> 사운드카드만 사도 가상 5.1 가상 7.1 기능이 들어있거든요
<Seony> 스피커만 맞춰주면 거의 비슷하게 흉내냅니다
<soyeomul> 장비값이 올라가는 소리~
<Seony> 그렇지도 않아요. 그런 스피커가 싼건 무지 싸거든요
<Seony> 요즘 저런건 영화감상할 때는 잘 안쓰고 이제 게임할 때 써요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 배틀그라운드 할 때 상대방이 어디서 오는지 소리를 들어야한다고... ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 사운드카드를 산다는건 데스크탑인가유?
<Seony> 옛날처럼 데스크탑 PC 슬롯에 꽂는 사운드카드보단 USB식의 외장 사운드카드를 많이 써요
<soyeomul> 오!!!
<soyeomul> 제가 정말 많이 뒤쳐졌네유
<soyeomul> 요즘 사운드카드는 그렇게 가는군요
<Seony> 메인보드에 사운드카드가 탑재되서 나오기는 하는데,
<soyeomul> 저런거 usb식의 사운드카드 우분투에서도 인식되나용?
<Seony> 그런 것들은 성능이 좀 딸려서, 제대로 쓸려면 별도의 사운드카드를 사는게 훨씬 낫죠
<Seony> 네 요즘 리눅스에서는 왠만해선 다 인식합니다.
<soyeomul> 음... 서니님 무슨 말인지 이해했네요;;;
<soyeomul> 사운드카드가 돈 값 하네유
<Seony> 사운드카드 달면, 출력부터가 달라져요
<soyeomul> 와,,,
<soyeomul> 카이슈님 어소세유~
<Seony> 스피커 아무리 좋은거 사도 내장 사운드카드 쓰면 그게 그거거든요
<soyeomul> 전 맨날 우사서 송아지 우는 소리 어미소 밥달라고 우는 소리... ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 아 사운드카드의 효과!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 낮엔 그렇게 일하시더라도 밤엔 좀 즐기셔야죠
<Seony> 사운드카드를 쓰면 달라진다는게 무슨 말이냐면, 안들리던 소리가 들린다고 생각하시면 됩니다
<soyeomul> 제가 즐기는건 아마 유일하게 저녁소밥주고 포타타고 동해바다 드라이브!
<soyeomul> 사운드카드 끄덕~
<Seony> 기생충 OST도 굉장히 좋은데, 이런음악 크게 틀어놓고 눈감고 들으면 되게 좋아요
<soyeomul> 전엔 짠하게 믄가 음악 듣는게 좋았는데,,, 이게 시간이 흐르고 흐르다보니,, 관심이 줄어들더라구요,,
<Seony> 믿음의 벨트 라는 곡인데, 비발디 스러운 곡 있어요
<soyeomul> 오 서니님의 취향!
<Seony> 네 제 음악 취향은 클래식하고 헤비메탈입니다 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 오오!
<soyeomul> 전 저쪽 주현미의 번지없는 주막/울고넘는 박달재 이게 폰 벨소리로 해뒀어요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 소밥주다가 어데서 전화오면,,, 벨소리가 크게 나야지만,,,
<soyeomul> 전화를 받을 수 있어용
<soyeomul> 소 우는 소리에 섞여서 벨소리가 작으면 ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 번지없는 주막 끝내줍니다!!
<Seony> 전화벨은 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 전화벨이랑 음악감상이랑은 다르죠 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 말나온김에 믿음의 벨트나 한 번 더 들어야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 이야 그럼 저도 벨소리 한번더 점검 번지없는 주막!
<Seony> 스마트폰 쓰시면, 스마트 워치  써보세요.  전화 왔을 때 시계에서 진동으로 알려줘서 굉장히 편해요
<soyeomul> 스마트 워치 일단 적어둘께요 고마워용
<soyeomul> 그라고~~~ 커피 한잔 합시다아아아아아아앙~~~
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 맛있게 드세요
<soyeomul> 넵^^^
<soyeomul> djt
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 재접했어요 제가 한게 아니라 크롬북이 알아서 재접...
<soyeomul> 이제 그만 들어가볼께요
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루용~~~
<soyeomul> 서니님도 존하루용~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<lex__> foxmask: hi!
<foxmask> lex__: 어떻게 지내세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lex__> Seony: 안녕하세요
<lex__> foxmask: 새로운 일 배우느라 정신이 없습니다
<lex__> 퇴근까지 24분 남았어요. 갑자기 일하기 싫어요.
<ircCloud_autowiz> 일하기 싫을때는 산책이나 아이쇼핑을~ ㅎㅎ
<lex__> 오즈님 안녕하세요.
<ircCloud_autowiz> 앗 퇴근 시간 지나신거 같은데 아직 계시네요 ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요~
<lex__> 지하철안입니다.^^
<lex__> 저는 폰으로 접속합니다.^^
<ircCloud_autowiz> 아하 퇴근하면서 하시는거 였군요~ ㅎㅎ
<lex__> 네. 근무중에는 시간이 잘 안나요.
<lex__> 일 배우느라 바쁩니다. 돌굴리는 소리가 듣리는 듯해요. ㅋ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 멈춘건 아니니까 괜찮습니다~ ㅎㅎ
<lex__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 힘이 되네요.
<ircCloud_autowiz> 이번달은 뭔가 굴러가지도 않고 꽉 막혀서 답답하기만한 기분이네요 ㅎㅎ
<lex__> 저는 제안서를 써야해서 막막합니다.
<lex__> 단, 배우는 중이니 막 쓰고 점검받아요.^^
<ircCloud_autowiz> 서류작업이 참 어려운거 같습니다 ㅜㅜ
<lex__> 다행인건 결과물보다 하려고 하는 마음을 봐주셔서 감사할 따름입니다. ㅋ
<lex__> 차근차근 알려주세요. 꽤 마음에 드는 회사에요
<lex__> 한 1년은 해야 잘할거 같아요. 지금은 짜집기 수준이에요.
<ircCloud_autowiz> 제안서로 사업 수주가 결정되는 부분도 있다보니 다들 엄청 열심히 써오더라구요 ㅎㅎ 하다보면 점점 느실 껍니다~ ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 저는 아예 손안대는게 도와주는거라 개발만 열심히 하고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<lex__> 회사가 감리업체에요
<lex__> 정보시스템 감리! 그래서 제안서를 엄청나게 써야하더군요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 왠지 감리랑 어울려 보이십니다~ ㅎㅎ
<lex__> 저는 아닌거 같은데 말이죠. ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 자신의 장정이나 매력을 자신이 알 고 있는 경우도 있고 모르는 경우도 있는 거 겠지요~ ㅎㅎ    이시간이면 아직 지하철에 사람 많겠군요 ㅜㅜ
<lex__> 오늘은 평소에 비해 한산합니다.
<lex__> 아침에도 퇴근시에도.
<soueomul> 소밥주고 동해바다 와서요
<soueomul> 바람 붑니다 심상차나요
<soueomul> 태풍
<soueomul> 바람 가타요
<soueomul> 아따 닉이 소유어뭉이 되어서요
<soueomul> 정신엄시 여름이 지나가고잇는데 일은 매닐매닐 빡신유
<soueomul> 선풍기달고
<soueomul> 거름치고
<soueomul> 송아지 옮기고
<soueomul> 다 해냐될것들
<soueomul> 어따 바람 시원허이 부니다 파도소리 4ㅡㅌ장마네유
<soueomul> 파도소리 끝장나네유라고 적엇어유
<soueomul> 오늘 암소비육 한마리 김해에 도축장 보냇는데
<soueomul> 그 깐돌이가 오늘 종일 엄마 찾아다니더이다
<soueomul> 그리고 저녁무렵 포기하고 음메하고 앉아서 쉽니다
<soueomul> 애처롭지만 냉정한 세계 그이룸은 돈돈돈
<soueomul> 그 송아지 잘 키우겠습니다 어미잃은 깐돌이
<soueomul> 바람그만 쐬고 저녁밥 무거러 들어갑니다
<soueomul> 모두 존하루요!!!
<soueomul> 꾸벅
<ircCloud_autowiz> 하루종일 저렇게 찾는건 정말 좀 짠하네요 ㅜㅜ
<Jason-KR> 안녕? +미안하지만, 누가 뭘 찾아요? @_@
<foxmask> Jason-KR: 우리는 스스로에게 묻습니다 ^^
<Jason-KR> HaHaHa
<Jason-KR> 잠 자러 갑니다. 또 봐요~
<ircCloud_autowiz> 갑자기 든 생각인데 , ssh 터미널도 IRC highlight 기능 처럼 특정 문자가 뜨면 소리로 알려주는 기능이 있으면 좋을거 같습니다. 좀 오래 걸리는 작업 끝에 특정 문자 출력하게 스크립트 걸면 작업 끝나자 마자 알 수 있으니까요. 끝나기를 기다리는 작업이긴 한데 이걸 계속 쳐다 보고 있기도 힘든거고 ㅜㅜ
<Jason-KR> (답은 아니고 또다른 제안에 불과하지만, 저는 명령앞에 time을 붙여 써 버릇하는데...) 좋은 생각이네요. 먼저 찾으면 알려주세(께)요.
<Seony> 그거 오토핫키로 만들기 쉽겠는데요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2020-08-25
<ircCloud_autowiz> IRCCloud 도 그렇고 IRC 클라이언트는 쿼리나 특정 텍스트에 반응하게 하는기능 이미 있으니까
<ircCloud_autowiz> 서버나 PC 에 irc 봇을 하나 만들어서 특정 이벤트나 명령이 일어나면 irc 로 어떤 메시지를 보내도록 하는게 더 빠를거 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 혹시 한국에는 이메일로 핸드폰에 문자메시지를 보낼 수 있게 하는 기능은 없나요?
<Seony> 예를 들어서 미국에서는 전화번호가 123-456-7890 번호가 AT&T를 쓰고 있다면 1234567890@att.com 으로 메일을 보내면 그걸 문자메시지가 온것처럼 처리해줘서 스마트폰에서 벨이 울리거든요
<Seony> 그런 식의 처리가 가능하다면, ssh에서 특정 이벤트가 발생했을 때 폰으로 문자메시지를 쏴줄 수 있을 것 같군요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 문자로 보내는 기능은 한국은 안될거 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 이 모니터링하고 싶은 작업이 원격서버이면 , ssh 클라이언트 프로그램에서 텍스트 (BUILD DONE)를 모니터링 하게 해놓고 ./build.sh ; echo "BUILD DONE" 이런식으로 명령을 내라면 , 빌드 끝났을때 딩동 하고 알림이 울릴거 같은데 말이지요. ssh 클라이언트 하나를 개조 하던가 좀더 생각해 봐야 할거 같습니다. 로컬에서는
<ircCloud_autowiz> 생각해보니 ./build.sh ; gnome-calculator 처럼하면 좀 뜬금없지만 계산기가 뜨긴 하겠네요.
<ircCloud_autowiz> 음 X11 포워딩이 되어 있으면 원격서버도 이런식으로 할 수 있을거 같습니다.
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<Jason-KR> 제 경우는 첫번째 35개를 추천 받은 답(= ^G / Ctrl+G) 말고, 두번째 96개를 추천받은 답은 잘 됩니다.  그 아래  spd-say 또는 그 아래 speech-dispatcher 는 아직 시험않해 봤습니다.
<soyeomul> 화요일 아침 인사드립니다
<Jason-KR> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/1143386/in-a-bash-script-command-how-can-i-make-a-pc-beep-noise-or-play-a-sound-file
<Jason-KR> 어서 오세요~
<soyeomul> 재준님 꾸벅
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 우분투라면 스크립트 맹그러서 크론탭에다 똿!
<soyeomul> 서니님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 영탁이 찐노래를 기상나팔로 크론탭에 걸어두면,,,
<soyeomul> 아따 온 집안이 시끄러울겁니다
<Jason-KR> "Seo ny> 예를 들어서 미국에서는 전화번호가 123-456-7890 번호가 AT&T를 쓰고 있다면 1234567890@att.com 으로 메일을 보내면 그걸 문자메시지가 온것처럼 처리해줘서 스마트폰에서 벨이 울리거든요" <--- Verison (?) 버라이즌'도 같은 서비스 제공중.
<ircCloud_autowiz> echo -e "\a" 이게 되긴 하네요 로컬인경우에는
<Seony> 네 미국 통신사는 다 됩니다
<soyeomul> 오 옼토위즈님 안녕하세요!
<ircCloud_autowiz> 넵 소여물님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 넹넹 반갑네용~
<soyeomul> 아니근데 지금 아침부터 기술 토론중이셨나요
<Jason-KR> Seo ny: 한국의 경우 simple SVC 는 없고, 사용자가 (mgiht TXT, Push Bullet 등과) ifttt 를 결합해서 사용해야 할 뿐입니다.
<soyeomul> 우와 신기하네요 처음들어보는 기술용어들!
<soyeomul> 바떼리가 꺼져있으면 참 난감하더이다 아무리 좋은기술이라도,,,
<soyeomul> 그리고 오늘 전 바떼리가 꺼져있어서 새벽에 암소 한마리 수정놓칠뻔했네요,,,
<soyeomul> 엄니께서 야야 희야 니 수정한다모 안나가나 이래가지고 겨우 수정했어요
<soyeomul> 아침 커피 한잔 하고 시작합시다다아아아앙~
<Jason-KR> ircCloud_auto wiz: bash shell 에서 sound effect 는 좋고, 많은데 SSH 리모트에서 받을 수 있겠지만, 한편, 스크립트 구성할 때, cli telegram (code) 를 넣으면 손전화 또는 더 먼 원격 거리에서도 쉽게 받을 수 있겠어요.
<soyeomul> 오늘 좀 덥네유
<soyeomul> 울나라 사계절 [봄-여어어어어어어어어ㅓㅓ름-갈-겨어어어어어어울]
<soyeomul> 온난화로 기후이상으로 겨울도 좀 따따시한 겨울로 변하더이다 작년 겨울이 그랬어요
<soyeomul> 뭐랄까 소물통이 해마다 얼음으로 변했는데 작년만 소물통이 얼지 않았습니다
<soyeomul> 논바닥도 잘 마르지 않았구요
<soyeomul> 태풍 바비가 급우회전할 경우의 수는 거의 없을까요...
<soyeomul> 우현 전타 RPM 최고!!!
<soyeomul> 우현으로 전타를 할 경우에 태풍의 눈이 동경을 통과합니다.
<soyeomul> 한반도는 태풍의 왼쪽에 위치하게 되고요...
<ircCloud_autowiz> 그러게 말입니다. 태풍이 아주 우리나라에 치명적인 경로로 오고 있네요
<soyeomul> 아따 그 신풍(러시아함대를 물리친 바람)이 2010년에도 나타났음 좋겠네요;;;
<soyeomul> 아따 다시 2020년
<soyeomul> 정정합니다
<soyeomul> 오즈님 공감공감;;;
<Seony> 우리나라에 보이지 않는 태풍 결계가 있다더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> https://bbs.ruliweb.com/community/board/300143/read/48502656
<Seony> 여기 보니까... ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 캬!
<soyeomul> 끝내주네요;;;
<Jason-KR> "09:46 <so yeomul> 울나라 사계절 [봄-여어어어어어어어어ㅓㅓ름-갈-겨어어어어어어울]" <--- 아주 잼있는 표현 ㅋ
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<Jason-KR> 월화수목금금금월 이런...ㅋ
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Jason-KR> ircCloud_auto wiz: https://www.marcodena.it/blog/telegram-logging-handler-for-python-java-bash/
<Jason-KR> 더 쉬운 방법    https://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/Blogs/Productivity-Sauce/Push-Messages-from-the-Command-Line-to-Telegram
<soyeomul> 코드다 파이썬!
<ircCloud_autowiz> 제가 올해 부터 쓰기 시작한 Windows 의 MobaXterm 비슷한 리눅스용 Asbru Connection Manager 는 자동으로 터미널 로그를 특정 위치로 저장하고 있습니다.
<Jason-KR> 터미널 로그는 기본 기능 이잖요?
<ircCloud_autowiz> _ /home/autowiz/.config/pac/tmp/pac_PID{28295}_n4.txt 이런 위치로 저장이 되고 이걸
<ircCloud_autowiz> tail -f /home/autowiz/.config/pac/tmp/pac_PID{28295}_n4.txt | stdbuf -i0 -o0 -e0 grep "BUILD DONE" | while read line ; do echo $line ; echo -e "\a" ; done 이런식으로 실행 시키니
<ircCloud_autowiz> 화면에 BUILD DONE 메시지가 나올때 마다 틱 틱 소리가 납니다 ㅎㅎ 좀 불편하긴 해도 가끔은 필요할 수 도 있을거 같습니다.
<Jason-KR> ^^
<soyeomul> 와
<soyeomul> 머찝니다!!!
<soyeomul> \a 가 비프음인가바요? 싱기하네유
<soyeomul> 우오!!!
<soyeomul> 우분투에서 비프음이 안나는데...
<soyeomul> 크롬OS 에서 따라 쳤더니 비프음 소리가 나왔어요!!!
<soyeomul> 싱기!
<soyeomul> 믄가 우분투 사운드 설정이 안되었나바요 자세힌 모르갰어요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 한번한 하면 잘 못들을까봐 echo -e "\a" ; sleep 0.1 ; echo -e "\a" ; sleep 0.1 echo -e "\a" 이렇게 세번 해줬습니다 ㅎㅎ  sleep 길이 잘 조절하면 리듬도 만들 수 있겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 아 이거 파이썬으로 한번 해봐야것어요
<soyeomul> 잼있을거 같아요
<ircCloud_autowiz> for k in 3 1 1 3 2  1 1 1 4 1 1 2 1 9 ; do echo -e "\a" ; sleep 0.$k ; done
<soyeomul> 파이썬으로 그냥 간단한 실험해봤네요;;; from subprocess import call
<soyeomul> 선언해주고서,,, cmd 에다가 비프음 명령어 sleep 으로 적당히 섞어두고
<soyeomul> for 문으로 돌리니깐,,, 크롬os 에서 "팅 팅 팅" 이렇게 소리가 나더이다,,,
<soyeomul> 3번 반복시켰어요
<soyeomul> 오!
<soyeomul> 위즈님 쉘스크립트로 반복문!!!
<soyeomul> 이야~~~
<soyeomul> 머찌네여!!!
<soyeomul> 쉘스크립트의 반복문은 3번 1번 1번 3번 2번 1번 1번 1번 4번 1번 1번 2번 1번 9번 이렇게 지정이 가능한가바요
<soyeomul> 팅팅팅 팅 팅 팅팅팅 팅팅 팅 팅 팅 팅팅팅팅 팅 팅
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 눈알이 핑핑 도네유
<soyeomul>  아 그게 아니군요
<soyeomul> sleep 시간을 반복문으로 구현한거네요
<soyeomul> 이야~~ 위즈님 채고채고!
<soyeomul> 커피나 한잔 해야것어유
<soyeomul> 우어어
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> hi~
<Jason-KR> https://www.donga.com/news/Inter/article/all/20200825/102632077/1
<Jason-KR> "현지 경찰은 성명을 통해 "정해진 장소에서 옷을 입지 않아도 괜찮지만, 반드시 마스크를 착용하고 적정 인원끼리만 모여야 한다"고 강조했다."
<foxmask> yes
<foxmask> 정부는 타조 해요 . the government does not want to take radical decisions and put his head in a whole to not see what's is coming to us (we call that "do the ostrich" / "faire l'autruche")
<foxmask> 30% of tested people at CapDag were infected
<foxmask> that was too much
<foxmask> but people are stupid too, when interviewed, "I did not wear a mask before , but now I will" but it's too late
<foxmask> stupidity will never cease to amaze me
<Jason-KR> ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 코로나 참 무서운 전염병 입니다 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 앞으로 인류는 코로나랑 쭉 같이 갈 거라고 그러더라구요
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<foxmask> ircCloud_autowiz Seony 나는 동의한다
<lex__> 오늘 엄청 덥네요
<Seony> foxmask: yeah basically no one has successfully developed a vaccine.  someday it'll be and work properly, but until then... haha
<foxmask> Seony: 우리는이 질병과의 싸움을 끝내지 않았습니다
<foxmask> that will take time
<Seony> definitely
<foxmask> Seony: at least with AIDS we knew how to avoid it and protect us, but covid is too volatile. we cannot prevent its spread. we will continue to resist as long as possible
<Seony> agree. i'm concerning the economies and overall lifestyle's changes now.  i work at the university; most of classes are online but all faculty and staff still work from home and are getting very tired to work from home.
<foxmask> i understand
<foxmask> they need to find a better way to organize everything, or ask for tool to automate their habits
<foxmask> i don't work in an IT department but I make such tools like that to avoid manual manipulations
<foxmask> but I understand the exhaustion
<Seony> let's see what will happen.  i really have to visit korea next year; i'm hoping we'll see a vaccine soon.
<foxmask> that'll be greaet
<foxmask> great
<ircCloud_autowiz> 프로그램 로그 파일 이름을 지정하는데 webserver.log , webserver.err 이런방식이 나으신가요?
<ircCloud_autowiz> 아니면 webserver-log.txt , webserver-err.txt 이런방식이 나으신가요?  고견 부탁 드립니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 전통적인 방식대로 webserver.log webserver-err.log 로 가는게 낫지않나 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 아하 저렇게 가는 방법도 있군요 ^^
<Seony> 아니 오즈님 아파치 로그 본 적 없는 것처럼 얘기하시네요 ㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2020-08-26
<ircCloud_autowiz> 말씀하시니까 알겠는데 완전 잊어버리고 있었네요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 구벅
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 태풍 영향인지 바람이 후덥지근합니다
<soyeomul> 아직 경북 울진군은 비바람이 없어요
<soyeomul> 오후늦게나 저녁무렵부터 바람이 부려나요
<soyeomul> 어제 사골(소빼당구 푸우우욱 구워삶아 우려낸 국)이 엄청 댕기어서
<soyeomul> 식당에 갔더니 매뉴판에 사골이 없어서 갈비탕 한그릇 먹었어요
<soyeomul> 사골이 원기회복에 좋다고 아침마당에 나와서
<soyeomul> 그기에 훅 마음을 빼앗겻어요
<soyeomul> 여름에 땀 흘리고 더위도 묵고 해롱해롱하니,,
<soyeomul> 이제 드뎌 아니드신 50대이상의 아재들이 좋아한다는 사골을!
<soyeomul> 드뎌 사골을 찾게되었어요 드디어,,,
<soyeomul> 사람 입맛 젊을때 다르고 아재가 되면 또 다르고 할아재가 되면 또다르다는 말?
<soyeomul> 아 전 공감 갑니다
<soyeomul> 사골을 찾아댕기는 아재가 되버린...
<soyeomul> 그래도 커오는 두딸램이 있어 보람차네요
<soyeomul> 사골묵고 힘내서 소도 키우고 딸램도 키우고 아자자!
<soyeomul> 소들이 제 작업복 바지 핧고 물어뜯어서
<soyeomul> 바지가 오른쪽 무릎팍이 터졌어요
<soyeomul> 안꾸매고 그냥 댕깁니다
<soyeomul> 우사서 작업할때나 볏짚작업할때 등등 일할때 입습니다
<soyeomul> 시골이기에 가능한!
<soyeomul> 인구밀도 너무 낮아서 한밤중에는 속옷바람으로 골목길 누비며 전화질해도 아무도 뭐라 안합니다
<soyeomul> 경북 울진군 드뎌 방명록에 이름/연락처/주소 적고 체온계로 측정한 온도를 적는걸 시작했네요
<soyeomul> 3단계 직전에 2단계에서 끝내야하기에,,, 경북 울진군까지 수도권방역에 버금가는 절차에 착수했습니다
<soyeomul> 잠시 재부팅합니다~~
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 다시 재부팅합니다
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 이제 되었네요;
<soyeomul> 이맥스도 글꼴 크기나 종류 선택이 가능하기에,,
<soyeomul> 잠시 실험해봤네요;
<soyeomul> 구글 노토 산스 시제이케이가 가장 아름답네유
<soyeomul> 이것을 서양사람들은 모를거에유
<soyeomul> 구글 클라우드 우분투 18.04 VM
<soyeomul> 유료로 전환한지 거의 6개월이 다되어가건만 아직도 요금이 0$ 입니다
<soyeomul> f1-micro 의 힘!
<soyeomul> 고객센타에서 계속 메일을 보내오더이다,, 요금제를 한국으로 바꾸라고
<soyeomul> 근데 버텼어요 안바꾸고 계속 가고 있어요
<soyeomul> 어차피 전 서울 리전을 안쓰기에요
<soyeomul> f1-micro 는 미국꺼만 되기에,,,
<soyeomul> 한 두달전에 구글인도에서 한 직원이 또 한국으로 바꾸래요 요금제를요
<soyeomul> 전화도 안받고 버텼어요
<soyeomul> 최후의 메일에 이런 내용이 있더라구요,,,
<soyeomul> "안바꾸어도 한국 이외의 리전은 쓸 수 있다"
<soyeomul> 대략 그런 내용이었어요
<soyeomul> 그래서 감잡았죠~
<soyeomul> f1-micro 를 쓰기위한 몸부림이 성공했어요!
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 서니님 안녕하세요!
<soyeomul> 하와이는 무탈하십니까요!
<soyeomul> 좀 성가신건 있어요 한번씩 VM 에 접속해서 apt-get update; apt-get upgrade 정도는 1주일에 한번씩 해주어야
<soyeomul> 삼일전에 가장 핵심 프로그램 postfix 를 업그레이드 했어요 다행히 서비스는 무사히 잘돌아갑니다
<Seony> 하와이는 이번 목요일부터 2주간 셧다운 들어갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 우오오
<soyeomul> 셧다운이 그 우리나로 치면 3단계 같은거 맞죠?
<Seony> 감염자수가 3자리씩 나와서 주정부에서 도저히 안되겠다고 판단되나봐요
<Seony> 네 아마 비슷할 거에요
<soyeomul> 와
<Seony> 필수 사업장 제외하고 전부 다 닫거든요
<soyeomul> 3주정도 버틸 식료품 물 사둬야갰어요
<soyeomul> 한국은 여기 셧다운 드가면 난리납니다
<soyeomul> 소 먹을 사료도 공급되어야 하고 한번씩 시장도 열려야 소를 사고팔고 등등
<soyeomul> 아주 일부분의 예만 들었는데
<Jason-KR> 저는 자동도 되지만, 즐거움으로 여기고= 뭣이 업데이트 되는지 일부러 확인하면서 수동해주는데  .......  ^^
<soyeomul> 저게 막히면... 아주 그냥 아아아
<soyeomul> 재준님 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> 우~ 하와이 셭다운이라니...ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 아직,,, 18.04 에 당분간 머물까합니다 가만히 보니... 제가 업글하면 성가신게 몇개 있더라구요
<Jason-KR> 소 여물님, 인사 생략해 주시옵소서~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 아 재준님,,, 자꾸  잊게되네요
<soyeomul> 한번 노력해볼께요~
<Jason-KR> 18.04.5 까지 나왔죠? 제가 18.04.3까지 썼던 기억 있는데, 20.04 못쟎게좋았어요 .  ㅎ
<soyeomul> 저쪽 서양쪽 아이들도 18.04 로 계속 머물러 있더이다,,, 20.04 넘어간 분들도 계시지만,,,
<soyeomul> 저처럼 18.04.5 꽉채워서 작업하는 개발자 많더라구요
<Jason-KR> 즐 점심식사 하세요~ @local ^^
<soyeomul> 아
<soyeomul> 넵 맛점하세요
<soyeomul> 서니님은 점심 식사 멀었나유
<soyeomul> 그라설라무네 셧다운이 한국에 적용되면
<soyeomul> 물류가 서는데,,,
<soyeomul> 그 물류에 관련된 분들이 어마어마하게 많아유
<Seony> 점심 끝나고 저녁 다되갑니다
<soyeomul> 와 서니님께 인사는 저녁식사 맛있게 하시어요~군요;;;
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 근디 저거도 일부입니다
<soyeomul> 제가 모르는 곳에서 셧다운되면 힘이 드는 곳이 참 많을거 같아유
<soyeomul> 그래서 어제!
<soyeomul> 문재인 대통령께서 모두 발언 하실때... 가급적 3단계를 안가고 해결보도록 노력하자...
<soyeomul> 라고 하셨다네요
<soyeomul> 그런걸 모라 하나요 장관급 이상 회의
<soyeomul> 아 마따 국무회의 예 그거 같았어요
<Seony> 개인사업하시는 분들이 엄청 힘들거든요
<Seony> 지금도 힘든데 셧다운하면...
<soyeomul> 마자요!!!
<soyeomul> 자영업 하시는 분들이 부채가 없다면 그나마 버틸건데,,,
<soyeomul> 알고보면 다 빚으로 장사하는건데...
<soyeomul> 삶 = 빚
<soyeomul> 정치하시는 선출직 정치가는 가계 부채에 민감할 수 밖에 없는...
<soyeomul> 표로 선출되기에,,, 자기의 사장은 바로 국민!
<soyeomul> 그래서 우리나라는 3단계는 안갈거 같아요
<soyeomul> 이낙연의원님과 이재명지사 두분 재난지원금 방식에서 견해가 갈리네유
<soyeomul> 전 만약 될수 있다면 대통령은 이낙연의원께서 해주셨음 하고 이재명지사께선 경기도지사 한번더! 하시고 차차기에!
<soyeomul> 상생
<Seony> 흐.... ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 그리고 이낙연 대통령이 경기도의 정책을 좋은것들은 국정에 마아악 반영하고!
<soyeomul> 이러면 서로 상생이 되어 조을텐데용
<soyeomul> 좋게 좋게 갔음 좋겠네유
<soyeomul> 체계에 순응하는거보다 반발하는게 더 쉬운데 이게 사람의 심리같아유
<soyeomul> 이재명지사는 반발! 이낙연의원은 순응!
<soyeomul> 둘이 잘 상생하길 바래유
<soyeomul> 아직 나이도 젊으니 이재명지사는 더 기다릴 수 있구여
<soyeomul> 의사들도 지방에 안갈려하는거보니... 이래서 더더욱 행정수도를 지방으로 강제로 옮겨야 하는 당위성같아요
<soyeomul> 행정수도라도 옮겨가야 서울 인구가 조금이라도 지방으로 분산될테니...
<soyeomul> KBS 방송국은 경북 울진군으로 왔음 좋겠어요 (희망이자 욕심 ㅠㅠㅠ)
<soyeomul> 지방도 좀 살려주이소!!!
<soyeomul> 아니 밤에 속옷차림으로 반경 3km 근처를 방황해도 아무도 모라 안하는 인구밀도 이거 너무 한거 아닌가유
<soyeomul> 자연인이나 지방사람이나 매 한가지
<soyeomul> 매미 울음소리 개구락지 울음소리만 들리네유
<soyeomul> 사람 흔적이 그리운...
<soyeomul> 아님 구글 같은 큰회사가 지방으로 오면 쫌 나을텐데 다음-카카오 본사를 제주도로 옮긴게 너무 부럽더이다 제주도가 부러웠어우
<soyeomul> 유
<soyeomul> 점심 머거러 갑니다
<soyeomul> 서니님 그리고 재준님 그리고 위즈님 그리고 모두들 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 안녕하세요~ ^^
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<lex__> 안녕하세여
<soyeomul> 연장근무중입다
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 렉스님
<soyeomul> 퇴근길이신가요
<lex__> 집이에요.^^
<soyeomul> 오 그러시군요
<soyeomul> 전 태풍전 우사 설거지중입니다
<soyeomul> 바람에 날라갈것들
<soyeomul> 설거지...
<soyeomul> 잘 탑니다
<lex__> 태풍 대비 하시는 군요
<soyeomul> 넹
<soyeomul> 삶이 그리고 괴롭혀도 슬퍼하지마라라는 말
<soyeomul> 격하게 다가오는날임다
<lex__> 애고. 토닥토닥!
<soyeomul> 삶 = 빚 그리고 희노애락 애오욕 그고 늘 삽질
<soyeomul> 삽질에 인생이 잇는거 같은
<lex__> 전 헛삽질 인생이에요
<soyeomul> 유튭 광고 마나여
<soyeomul> 엇
<lex__> 앗 이 곳이 아니네.
<lex__> 앗 지난 번 거기였나?
<lex__> ㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 어따
<soyeomul> 폰이라 진짜 삽질중이어요
<soyeomul> 우어어
<lex__> 언능 마무리 하세요.^^
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 넵
<soyeomul> 불태우는데 경찰차 지나가네유 어으
<soyeomul> 태풍전이라 그냥 넘어가시는...
<soyeomul> 비님이 내리면 퇴근합니다
<soyeomul> 바람님만 오시네유우
<soyeomul> 바람이 후덥지근하네요 그래도 세게부는건 션합니다
<soyeomul> 야밤 아무도 없고 소들과 저만 남앗네유
<soyeomul> 킬러퀸
<Jason-KR> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 오
<Jason-KR> "20:48 <l ex__> 애고. 토닥토닥!"  <--- 어른시렵다. ㅋ
<Jason-KR> 노고 많아요~ ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 재준님 안능하세유
<Jason-KR> ^^
<Jason-KR> so yeomul: 바람 세죠?
<soyeomul> 예 이제 조금씩 태풍바람 같아요
<Jason-KR> 아~ 무탈 지나가기를 바랍니다. 아마 괜챦을 것 같아요.
<soyeomul> 고마워요 재준님
<Jason-KR> 서울 식구들 계신 곳 포함.
<soyeomul> 배터리가 15% 어여 비야 쏟아지렴
<Jason-KR> 흐흐흐
<soyeomul> 아 넵 감사합니당
<soyeomul> 구글 날씨에 시간별 비소식이 없어서
<soyeomul> 131 전화걸어서 확임햇어유
<Jason-KR> 아~
<Jason-KR> windy.com 추천
<soyeomul> 밤중에 반드시 비가 온댓어유
<soyeomul> 새벽에도 내리공
<soyeomul> 새끼찾는 어미소 울음서리 움ㅁ머~~~~~
<Jason-KR> 머~ 그러려니~ (하루이틀도 아니고 ㅠㅠ)
<soyeomul> 소들도 밤엔 눈감고 자네유 신기
<soyeomul> 아 5%
<Jason-KR> 무사하고 건강하게 ... 낼 봐여~
<soyeomul> 바떼리 인사 드랴요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 넵
<ircCloud_autowiz> 태풍 무사통과 기원 키보드 춤이라도 한판 춰야 할 타이밍 인가요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2020-08-27
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 매일매일이 바쁜하루네유
<soyeomul> 새벽에 한번 우사에 불이 다 꺼졌나 순찰
<soyeomul> 아침엔 소여물 다주고서 한마리 설사 심해서 처방후 젖때버렸네유
<soyeomul> 송아지 71일령,,,
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> 한국은 태풍 큰 피해없이 지나간 듯. 하와이도 걱정이요.
<Seony> 하와이는 별 일 없습니다 ㅎㅎ. 태풍이 잘 안오거든요.
<soyeomul^> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 앗
<Jason-KR> 하와이, 코로나 때문에   셭 다운한다고...
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요 서니님 재준님
<soyeomul> 그것도 그렇고... 바비 지나가고나니 뒤에 태풍이 또 온다네요 집사람한테 방금 전화로 들었어요
<soyeomul> 코로나와 태풍 이 두개를 극복해내야 살 수 있는거네유 한국
<soyeomul> 마이삭 이라는 태풍인가바요 6일후 온다네유
<Seony> Jason KR: 아 네 코로나 때문이라면... 내일부터 2주간 셧다운 들어갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<Jason-KR> 9호 태풍은 아직 생기기 전 단계, 6일후에오늘것이   아니라 6일후 발전 단계가 되면 한국에는 훨 씬 더 늦게 <---기상 전문가 아닌 저의 혼자 의견. ㅎ
<soyeomul> 오...
<soyeomul> 마이삭은... 제가 있는곳 경북 울진/영덕으로 온다고 하네요,,,
<Jason-KR> 9호 태풍은 아직 생기기 전 단계, 6일후에  오는 것이   아니라 6일후 발전 단계가 되면 한국에는 훨 씬 더 늦게 <---기상 전문가 아닌 저의 혼자 의견. ㅎ
<soyeomul> 아니 그래서... 다음주에 구글 날씨가 온종일 비였꾼요!
<soyeomul> 다음주 울진날씨 일주일내내 비가 잡혀있어요
<soyeomul> 구글검색창: 날씨 울진
<soyeomul> 다음주 수요일 풍속 11미터/s 에 강수량 알수없음..(많음)
<soyeomul> 풍속 11미터면... 전에 그 미탁과 같은 규모입니다
<soyeomul> 작년 10월달에 울진군 강타한 미탁이 얼마나 대단했냐믄... 하천주위의 도로가 다 부서지고 전봇대 넘어가서
<soyeomul> 난리도 아니었어요
<Jason-KR> 바람보다 비?
<soyeomul> 예 비가 컸구요
<soyeomul> 바람도 만만찮았어요
<soyeomul> 20kg 비료가 대략 200미터 날라댕기다가 논바닥에 떨어졌어요
<soyeomul> 그 떨어진 비료가 한 300포 정도 되었어요
<Jason-KR> 우 ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 음 일단 마이삭... 이거 친구들에게 셀프 재난문자 보내야겠어요
<soyeomul> 아따 일단 친구들에겐 문자 날렸네유 하도 작년 미탁때 시끕했거등요
<soyeomul> 벌통이 산사태로 다 파묻히고,,,
<soyeomul> 벼농사짓는 친구는 육묘장에 물바다가 되고
<soyeomul> 전 우사에 물이 차서 물똥 퍼내고,,
<soyeomul> 정말 갱장했습니다
<soyeomul> 아 벌써 긴장이 되네요 심장이 벌렁벌렁 근육이 막 땡깁니다
<soyeomul> 다음주 수요일이 고비네유,,,
<soyeomul> 딱 하루만 잘 버티면!!!
<soyeomul> 딱 하루!!!
<soyeomul> 미탁때도 하루만에 울진군을 박살내버렸지유
<soyeomul> 이 여파로 소농가들은 볏짚량이 줄어들었어요
<soyeomul> 저도 30% 정도의 볏짚이 모자라게 되었어요
<soyeomul> 10달부터는 수입건초를 빨리 확보해야합니다
<soyeomul> 9월까지 딱 버티는양만 남았구여,,
<soyeomul> 음... 다행히 미탁보다는 풍속이 약하네유,,, 미탁은 18m/s ... 마이삭 11m/s
<soyeomul> 어소세요 영웅님~
<ircCloud_autowiz> 안녕하세요~ 태풍 피해는 없으신지요? ^^
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 위즈님 안뇽하세요
<soyeomul> 네 바비는 경북 울진군엔 영향을 덜 미치고 물러갔어요
<soyeomul> 아침에 잠깐 비를 뿌렸어요 딱 10분정도만 뿌렸어요
<soyeomul> 바람은 계속 불었구요,,, 밤부터 새벽까지요;
<soyeomul> 마이삭을 대비하려합니다,,,
<soyeomul> 태풍 바람은 느낌이 딱 옵니다,,,
<soyeomul> 우우우우우우웅~ 위이이이잉~~~ 우우우우우 바람에서 소리가 나요 소리가!
<soyeomul> 핵심 자료들을 json 으로 먼저 구축해둔다는 전략!
<soyeomul> 아 이거 정말 끝내준다고 생각합니다.
<soyeomul> 언제든 꺼내쓸 수 있으니 말이여요
<soyeomul> 다른분들은 이걸 데이타베이스화시켜둔다라고 하던데,,, 맥락이 같아요 같아요!
<soyeomul> json = 데이타베이스
<soyeomul> 저에겐 위와 같습니다 역할이요!
<soyeomul> 그럼 이것도 가능합니다... 좀 더 응용을 하면,,,
<soyeomul> json 파일로 이루어진 거대한 집합덩어리가 데이타베이스가 되는데,,,
<soyeomul> 저런식으로 전 우주의 모든 정보를 체계화 할 수 있지 않을까라는 상상을 했네요
<soyeomul> 역시 농사꾼은 대단합니다 코딩은 모르고 상상력만 풍부!!!
<soyeomul> 커피나 한잔 하고 정신차리렵니다~
<soyeomul> 냥~
<soyeomul> 암소.json 수소.json 요렇게 구분을 해두고 대숲농장.py 라는 파일로 해당 json 파일로 접근해서 필요한 정보들만 추출하여 모니터 화면에 뿌리기!
<soyeomul> 음,,, 전 우주의 모든 정보들을 json 파일들로 구축하면 이야 이거 구글보다 더 미친놈이 되는게 아닐까요;;;
<soyeomul> 그냥 커피 다 마시고 집에 갈께요,,,
<soyeomul> 오늘 여기까지 하고 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<ircCloud_autowiz> 소의 유전자 정보를 json 으로 저장~ ㅎㅎ
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오늘은
<soyeomul> 수송아지 네마리 한칸 맞추려합니다
<soyeomul> 내일은 스키로다 빌리어 진곳 쫌 설거지하구요
<soyeomul> 팥빙수 묵고 우사로 출동합니다~
<soyeomul> 우사 나갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<lucydodo> 안녕하세요
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<foxmask> ircCloud_autowiz: 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 저녁 소여물 주고 들어왔습니다
<soyeomul> 수송아지 옮기는중에 암송아지 한마리 설사가 심해서 수의사 급하게 불렀네요
<soyeomul> 링겔 꼽고 수액 3통 투여했습니다,,,
<soyeomul> 아따,, 새깐돌 링겔 꼽는데,,, 대략 2시간 썼네유,,,
<soyeomul> 내일은 친구랑 번식사 거름 치기로 했어요; 아침 8시부터 시작합니다.
<soyeomul> 그래서 먼저 잠자러 들어갑니다,,,
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<ircCloud_autowiz> 아이고 축사 일이 힘들긴 힘듧니다 ㅜㅜ 수고하셨어요~
<soyeomul> 잠시 양치질하러 들어왔네유
<soyeomul> 이따 55분 되면 출발합니다
<soyeomul> 오늘 아침 8시부터 빡시게 소똥 칩니다
<soyeomul> 다들 모두 더위 조심 코로나 조심 오늘도 화이팅요!
<soyeomul> 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2020-08-28
<ircCloud_autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<lex__> 즐거운 금요일입니다.^^
<lex__> 금요일은 청소하는 날이라 열심히 청소하고 왔어요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 예전언젠가 저도 회사에서 단체로 그랬던적 있는데 좀 귀찮긴 하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<lex__> ^^
<ircCloud_autowiz> 홀기사님 안녕하세요~
<foxmask> 좋은 아침이에요 ^^
<Jason-KR> 08:00 at Paris. ^^
<foxmask> yes ^^
<lex__> Hi!
<foxmask> lex__: hi
<Jason-KR> l ex: nice 2 C U, LTNC (at IRC, only)
<lex__> 재준님 오랜만에 뵌거 같습니다.^^
<Jason-KR> 내 말이 =  LOL
<foxmask> Jason-KR: I learn new vocabulairy with KBS World Radio a show named "Annyonghaseyo"
<foxmask> "좋은 아침이에요" is one of them
<Jason-KR> Really? AnNyongHaSeyo(?/!) is a very very basic greeting.
<foxmask> Jason-KR: yes but that name group a series of extract of dialog of drama
<Jason-KR> 좋은 아침이에요, 좋은 아침(입니다, ETC) 는 just likely  G'morning(?/!)
<Jason-KR> ^^
<foxmask> 굿모닝 ^^
<lex__> 다들 퇴근하셨나요? 저는 퇴근중입니다.
<Jason-KR> 저는 15분 내로 퇴근해야 합니다. 1830분 근처에 약속 ㅠㅠ
<lex__> 맛있는 저녁 드세요.^^
<lex__> 오후에 껌 좀 씹었더니 무지 배가 고픕니다.
<Jason-KR> 껌만?  한쪽 다리 떨은 건 아니고요? ㅎ
<lex__> 떨진 않았는데 꼬고 씹었습니다. ㅋ
<Jason-KR> 풉 ㅋ
<Jason-KR> 인파가 많죠?  게다가 누가뭐래도 불금'이라서
<lex__> 이번 주에는 좀 적어졌어요
<Jason-KR> 다행입니다.
<lex__> 재택근무가 많아졌나봐요
<Jason-KR> 재택 근무가 가능한 체계적인 직무/직종이 많아지면 인류에도 돔이 될텐데.....
<lex__> 전 재택근무하면 생산성이 너무 떨어져요. ㅋㅋ
<Jason-KR> 아마도 어떤 (더 좋아질) 돌파구가 있을 수도 있습니다. (아니면 반대? ㅠㅠ)
<lex__> 그럴까요?
<lex__> 환승하려고 왕십리역에서 기다리는데 너무 더워요.
<Jason-KR> 왕십리 승차면 거의 앉아요?
<lex__> 네.
<Jason-KR> 또 다행입니다. 즐 저녁, 더 즐 주말 하세요~
<lex__> 네. 즐거운 주말 보내세요. 저녁도 맛있게 드시구요.^^
<Jason-KR> 고맙습니다. ^^
<foxmask> ^^
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 드뎌 번식사 중간동/꼭대기동 거름 다 쳤습니다.
<soyeomul> 친구들과 함께 작업했네요,,,
<soyeomul> 포크레인 1대, 스키로다 1대, 트랙타 3대, 트럭 1대, 그리고 친구 3 후배 1명, 형님 1분
<soyeomul> 아침 8시 30분 시작해서 오후 6시에 마쳤습니다.
<soyeomul> 뒷정리하고 소밥주고 집에 들어오니깐 저녁 8시 30분이었네요;
<soyeomul> 밥묵고 농장일지 정리하고 나니 9시 27분...
<soyeomul> 빡시고 빡센 하루 지나갔습니다
<soyeomul> 거름치는 도중에 어제 그 송아지 또 겔겔대어서 수의사 불러서 링겔 오늘도 꼽았습니다
<soyeomul> 오늘은 수액 2통 투여했네유
<soyeomul> 치료비가 들어가더라도 일단 살리는게 남는거라 완전히 나을때까지 계속 수의사 부를려구요
<soyeomul> 시골일이 그렇더이다,,, 혼자서 할 수 있는게 많이 없더라구요
<soyeomul> 거의 대부분 바깥일은 협동
<soyeomul> 함께 화합해야 할 수 있는것들...
<soyeomul> 모짜리/모내기/거름치기/볏짚작업 가을걷이 등등
<soyeomul> 내일은 스키로다로 비육사 진곳 좀 보완하고 반납 그리고 거세 한마리 칸 조정하고 선풍기 답니다.
<soyeomul> 그리고 소여물 주고서 저녁에 오늘 일한 친구들 뒷풀이 할겁니다
<soyeomul> 뒷풀이 = 함께 밥묵기
<foxmask> ^^
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 폭스마스크님 안녕하세요~
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 프랑스는 코로나 어때요?
<foxmask> 우리는 마스크를 쓰고 기다립니다
<soyeomul> 와
<soyeomul> 여기 한국도 마찬가집니다 하지만
<soyeomul> 시골은 좀 덜해요 그 분위기가 아직 마스크를 안쓰고 다니는 지역도 있습니다
<soyeomul> 여기 울진군은 아직 사람들이 마스크를 절반만 쓰고 다닙니다
<foxmask> 많은 검사가 양성이지만 병원에서 아프지 않음
<soyeomul> 오! 그거 다행입니다
<foxmask> 월요일 우리는 모든 곳에서 마스크를 착용해야합니다. 힘들 겠지만 반드시해야합니다
<foxmask> 오늘까지 기차에서 하루에 2 시간 만 입고
<foxmask> 그리고 우리가 정오에 먹으러 갈 때 거리에서
<soyeomul> 음 그 분위기가 전해지네요
<foxmask> 번식에 행운을 빕니다. 내일 친구들과 좋은 휴식이 되길 바랍니다 ^^
<soyeomul> 넵 폭스마스크님!
<foxmask> 음 그 분위기가 전해지네요 <= 예예
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤요~~~
<soyeomul> 폭스마스크님도 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-08-29
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 아니 다시 알로하~
<soyeomul> 이후 알로하~ 로 인사드릴께요~
<soyeomul> 토요일 아침 스키로다 반납했습니다,,, 4만원 대여료 결제했구요.
<soyeomul> 오늘저녁엔 어제 일한 친구들 후배들 뒷풀이 합니다 저녁 7시에 후포 쭈꾸미에서 모입니다
<soyeomul> 밥만 묵고 헤어집니다,,,
<soyeomul> 시골은 일한후에 또는 일중에 묵는거를 소홀히 하면 인심을 잃습니다
<soyeomul> 그래서 오늘 저녁에 밥묵습니다
<soyeomul> 밥값보다 인심이 더 중요하기에,,,
<soyeomul> 매순간 순간 선택! 판단! 일의 방향을 결정해야 하더이다,,
<soyeomul> 이게 더 좋을까 저게 더 좋을까...
<soyeomul> 살면서 계속 이것들을 잘못 선택하여 삽질한게 정말 많았어요
<soyeomul> 후회하기도 하고요
<soyeomul> 방금 선택한게 맞는걸까 이걸 계속 고민하면서 일을 하다보니,,,
<soyeomul> 일에 추진력도 안붙고 그런날도 많았습니다
<soyeomul> 그레서 이젠 눈에 보이는 일부터 그냥 하기로 했네요,,,
<soyeomul> 아무 생각없이 눈앞에 있는 일부터 처리!
<soyeomul> 제 눈앞에 쓰레기가 있으면 과거엔 아 내일 치우지뭐~
<soyeomul> 이렇게 한 열번정도 미루니깐,,, 쓰레기가 산더미...
<soyeomul> 그래서 이젠 제깎제깍 치우려구여
<soyeomul> 소똥도 미루다 미루다 치니깐 어제 마 중장비 저걸 업체통해 처리했으면 어제 인건비 기계대여비만 대략 돈 삼백만원 깨졌을거 같았는데,,, 밥값 20만원으로 끝내게 되네요,,,
<soyeomul> 점심값 8만원 중참 3만원 오늘저녁 9만원
<soyeomul> 참 스키로다는 제가 결제했으니 4만원 추가... 총 24만원!
<soyeomul> 왜 사람들이 콤푸타 가격에 대해 무감각하나 했더니...
<soyeomul> 바로 위와 같은 이유 같아요
<soyeomul> 콤푸타가 한대 150-200 정도 되어도 저게 비싸다는 느낌없이 결제해버리는게,,
<soyeomul> 콤푸타 이외의 다른 곳에서도 지출이 어마어마하니깐,,,
<soyeomul> 콤푸타는 그냥저냥 비싸도 넘어가는거 같아보였어요
<soyeomul> 150-200 이면 크롬북 4-5 대값이거등요
<soyeomul> 음... 글고보니 저도 150-200 정도 콤푸타에 썼는거 같아요
<soyeomul> 크롬북만 6대정도 구매했으니깐요
<Jason-KR> 반갑습니다. 우선 인사 먼저 드리고, 저의 잠깐 바쁜 일을....BBR
<soyeomul> 첫 1대는 중고, 그다음은 arm64 로 다
<soyeomul> 재준님 알로하~
<soyeomul> 그럼 저도 커피 한잔을 !!!
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul> 접속이 끊기었네유
<soyeomul> PEP 와 비슷한 DEP 가 있길래,,, 찾아봤더니
<soyeomul> pep 는 파이썬 프로젝트, dep 는 데비안 프로젝트
<soyeomul> 누가 먼저인걸까요
<soyeomul> dep 가 먼저인거 같은 느낌?
<soyeomul> 어 먼저 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존 주말요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-08-30
<soyeomul> 알로하~
<soyeomul> 일요일 아침 문안인사드립니다
<soyeomul> 조용합니다 울진군 일요일 아침요
<soyeomul> 다음주 화-수-목 은 태풍 마이삭이 부산-영덕-독도를 훓고 간대서 어제 친구들과 좀 많은 대화를 나누었어요
<soyeomul> 바람이 좀 약했음 하는 바램이 있었어요
<soyeomul> 함 견뎌보렵니다
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 예 서니님 안녕ㅎ세요~~~
<soyeomul> 셧다운 삼일째인가요 서니님
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ 근데 밖에 나가보질 않아서 어떤지는 모르겠네요
<soyeomul> 그곳도 빨리 정상화되엇음 좋겠네요
<Seony> 그러게요 ㅎㅎ 힘들긴 하네요
<soyeomul> 으아~
<soyeomul> 햇빛아래 땀을 흘리니 잠이 오네유
<soyeomul> 갑자기 학창시절이 생각나네유
<soyeomul> 그렇게도 공부가 하기시러서 도망댕기고 방황도 하고 그랬는데
<soyeomul> 지금도 변함이 없네유
<soyeomul> 공부는 하기 싫네유
<soyeomul> 그래서 아이들도 학교 공부 안시킬라 그래유
<soyeomul> 얘들아 공부하지 말고 그냥 놀이터에서 뛰어놀거래이~~~
<soyeomul> 자기 이름 석자만 쓸줄알면 된데이~~~
<Seony> 그 학교공부가 제도권 공교육을 말씀하시는 건 아니죠? ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 공교육 마자요
<Seony> 공교육을 안시키신다구요?
<soyeomul> 안시킨다라기보다,,, 아이들이 성적에 스트레스 받는걸 보고 싶지 않아서요
<Seony> 어찌됐든 학교는 보내시는 거잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 우리 부부는 절대로 아이들에게 "공부해라" 라는 말을 안할거에용
<soyeomul> 넹 보내긴 할거에용
<Seony> 안보내신다는 얘긴줄 알고 깜짝 놀랐네요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 학교 선생에게도 당부할겁니다 제 아이들에겐 시험점수로 스트레스 주지 말라고용;;;
<soyeomul> 이름석자 쓸 줄알고 잔돈 거스름돈 계산할줄 알면 교육 끝난거라 생각해요;;;
<Seony> 하긴 미국으로 이민오는 분들의 상당수가, 애들 교육 때문이라고 하는 걸 보면 어지간히 스트레스 받긴 하죠
<soyeomul> 그리고 리눅스 해커로 키우고 싶네유
<soyeomul> 아 미국은 교육 스트레스가 덜한가바요!
<soyeomul> 조으네요!
<Seony> 많이 덜합니다.
<soyeomul> 와
<Seony> 고등학교도 12시면 끝나고
<Seony> 서양 부모들부터도 성적은 C만 받아도 잘했다고 생각하더라구요
<Seony> 낙제만 하면 ok라고 생각하는 부모들 많아요
<soyeomul> 이야 서양 부모들의 마인드가 참 아름답네유
<Seony> 낙제만 안하면
<soyeomul> 와
<soyeomul> 저거시 바로 제가 바라는 학부모상입니다!
<Seony> 12시 1시에 학교 끝나고 집에 와서 지들이 하고싶은거 하면서 살다보니, 자기가 뭘 하고싶어하는지 빨리 알게되죠
<soyeomul> 수우미양가에서 전 양가가 가장 아름다운 점수라 생각해요
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 전 꼭 그렇게 생각은 안해서 ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그런 환경에서도 공부가 취향에 맞아서 잘하는 애들이 많이 나오니깐요
<soyeomul> 그라고 주변 둘러보면
<Seony> 한국계 미국인 골프 선수 미쉘 위가 한때 욕을 좀 많이 먹었는데,
<soyeomul> 어릴때 시험점수 잘 안나온 동창들이 지금 돈을 더 잘 벌더이다~
<Seony> 미쉘 위가 사실 알고보면 하와이에서 굉장히 유명한 명문 사립 고등학교를 나왔거든요.
<Seony> 거기 진짜 아무나 갈 수 있는 학교가 아닌데 미쉘위가 거기 나왔다는거 보고
<Seony> 정말 공부는 어지간히 잘했구나 하는 생각을 하게 됐죠
<soyeomul> 음 미쉘 위가 우째서 욕을 먹었나요?
<Seony> 제가 골프는 잘 모르지만, 여자선수인데 남자들 하는 경기에 나가서 하려고 했는데 성적도 잘 못내고 그래서 욕 먹은 걸로 알고있어요
<soyeomul> 음 그렇군요;;; 그럼 뭐 본전치기네유
<Seony> 저는 한국 뜬지 좀 되서 동창들이 어찌 사는지는 모르겠지만, 그래도 공부 잘하면 돈 많이 번다고 생각은 합니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 실리콘밸리의 일화를 많이 들어서 그런가
<Seony> 저도 자녀가 있다면 공부하라고 강요하고 싶진 않지만,
<Seony> 그래도 공부 잘하면 좋다고 생각은 해요
<soyeomul> 음 그런가요;;; 제동창중 1등은 건설현장 노가다 감독관. 2등은 소를 키우고 잇어요
<soyeomul> 그래서 공부와 돈 마니 버는것에 상관관계는 반비례한다 생각했어요
<soyeomul> 서니님은 그나마 정비례 전 반비례 ㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> 제가 한국에 살 때 저희 지점에 거래하러 오는 단골 손님 중 한 분이,
<Seony> 적금을 매달 천만원씩 넣었었어요
<Seony> 뭐하는 분일까 굉장히 궁금했는데,
<Seony> 나중에 옆직원하고 얘기하는걸 들어보니까,
<Seony> 남편이랑 아들이 육군항공대 헬기 조종사인데, 둘이 월 1,500만원씩 번대요
<Seony> 그래서 적금을 월 천만원씩 넣는다고...
<Seony> 역시 사람은 공부해야하는구나 하고 느꼈죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그게 무려 10년도 더 된 일인데,
<soyeomul> 음... 천만원씩 적금은 정말 잘 하는 분입니다
<soyeomul> 린정!!!
<Seony> 2005년도 당시에 둘이 벌어서 그 정도였는데, 그게 지금 연봉으로도 적은 액수는 아닌 거죠
<Seony> 그외에도 실리콘밸리 쪽 IT 회사 얘기 들으면 입 벌어지는 소리 많이 나오기는 하는데,
<soyeomul> 아내 되시는 분이 참 잘하시네유 돈 있다고 사치하지 않으시공 적금으로 돌리는걸 보니
<Seony> 그게 다 실화라니까 ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 실리콘밸리 사람들 이야긴 아직 한번도 못들어봤네유
<Seony> 생각나는 일화 하나만 말씀드려볼게요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 넹
<Seony> 어떤 스타트업 벤쳐기업이 무슨 프로젝트를 하는데 정말 큰맘 먹고 구글 프로그래머를 영입하기로 했대요
<Seony> 그래서 스카웃해보겠다고 불러놓고, 연봉 2억 줄테니까 같이 하자고 했는데
<Seony> 그 프로그래머가 단칼에 거절했대요
<Seony> 자기는 연봉이 5억이라고...
<soyeomul> 오
<Seony> 제가 구글 면접 한 번 본적 있는데 문제가 장난이 아니게 어렵거든요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 역시 사람은 공부해야... ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 일년에 소 백마리값이 연봉으로 받네유 구글직원...
<Seony> 병희님이 리눅스 좋아하시니까 이쪽 일화 하나 얘기해드리자면,
<Seony> 미국에서 유학 중인 어떤 한국인 유학생인데,
<Seony> 취업하려고 이력서를 여기 저기 돌렸는데, 이 분이 리눅스 커널 드라이버를 개발한 적이 있나봐요
<Seony> 그거 한 줄 넣었는데, 그날 전화만 하루에 200통 넘게 받았다더라구요
<Seony> 미국에서도 리눅스 커널 드라이버 개발자가 굉장히 귀한 몸이거든요
<soyeomul> 음...
<soyeomul> 오...
<soyeomul> 느낌 옵니다...
<soyeomul> 리눅스 커널...
<soyeomul> 이야...
<Seony> 뭐 거의 직장을 골라서 갈 수 있는 수준인 거죠
<soyeomul> 끝내주네요...
<soyeomul> 큰딸 리눅스 커널 메인테이너/ 작은딸 파이썬 커미터
<soyeomul> 이게 꿈인데
<soyeomul> 제가 어머무시한 꿈을 꾼거네유
<Seony> 저도 공부하느라 스트레스 받은 기억 때문에 자녀가 있다면 공부하라고 하고싶진 않고, 원하는 걸 하되 잘 해보라고는 하고싶어요
<soyeomul> 마자유!
<Seony> 그런 점에 있어서 미국 공교육이 실패했음에도 불구하고 노벨상 타는 사람들이랑 유수의 IT 기업이 계속 나오는 건,
<Seony> 자기가 하고싶은 일을 마음껏 할 수 있는 환경이 뒷받침 되면서 동시에,
<Seony> 공부를 굳이 안해도 먹고사는데 지장이 없는 환경이 되거든요
<soyeomul> 음~
<soyeomul> 진짜 제가 도움이 되는 이야기었어요
<soyeomul> 감사요 서니님~
<Seony> 여기 식당에서 서빙만 해도 월 3백은 넘게 버는데,
<Seony> 그게 사실 그닥 큰돈은 아니거든요
<Seony> 하지만 그게 또 먹고 사는데 크게 지장은 없는 돈이죠
<soyeomul> 서빙 월급이 쎄네유
<Seony> 그러다보니 일찌감치 공부 포기한 애들은 다른 쪽으로 생각을 많이 하는데, 어찌됐든 돈은 벌어서 먹고는 사니까 문제는 없는 거죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 미국 물가에 비해서 쎈 건 아니에요.
<soyeomul> 음 미국~ 공부 안해도 밥묵고 살 수 잇는 나라
<soyeomul> 나쁘지 않네유
<soyeomul> 와
<Seony> 4인가족 기준 연수입 3,500 이하는 저소득층으로 분류되서요
<Seony> 예전에 제가 미국 처음 왔을 때 생긴 친구한테 들은 충격적인 얘기 하나가,
<Seony> 여기 일반 매장 같은데에서 일하는 사람들 보면 정말 이런 말하기 좀 그렇지만 멍청한 애들이 많거든요
<Seony> 근데 그 친구 하는 말이, 매장 직원 중 똑똑한 애 하나만 골라서 매니져 시켜서, 그 한 명이 매장 전체를 잘 관리하면 문제 없다고...
<Seony> 잘 생각해보니 맞는 말이어서 충격 받았거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 알고보면 우리나라는 다들 똑똑하니까 문제가 있는 거 같더라구요
<soyeomul> 아 그래서 똑똑한 사람이 월급을 좀 더 받게 되는 그런 줄거리네유
<Seony> 음... 그걸 생각하고 한 얘기는 아니었어요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭐 암튼 그래서 제 주변에도 애들 교육 때문에 이민 오신 분들 꽤 되는데,
<Seony> 여기 살기 힘들어도 한국 돌아갈 생각은 안하시더라구요
<Seony> 반대로 여기 사는데 더 유리한 조건을 갖고 편하게 사는 분들일수록 더 한국 가고싶어하고... ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 음 고향이 그리울거 같아요 다들 할아버지/할머니 되어서 다시 고향땅 찾으시더라구요
<soyeomul> 울 마을에도 왠 할아버지 땅사서 집짓고 있어요 살집...
<soyeomul> 자신의 할아버지께서 울 마을에서 사셨다 하시더이다... 아마 조선시대 후반기쯤 되나바요 고종시대쯤...
<soyeomul> 그 미스터션샤인 시대적배경이 되는 시대에...
<Seony> 흐 그렇군요
<Seony> 요즘 미스터 션샤인 다시 보는 중인데 너무 재밌어요
<soyeomul> 그레서 할아버지 고향이 어떻게 생겼나 보러온김에 땅까지 사서 집을 짓고!
<soyeomul> 마자요!
<soyeomul> 션샤인! 채고채고!
<soyeomul> 다행히 전 고조부/증조부/조부/부 다 여기 울진에서 사셨기에,,,
<soyeomul> 저도 그냥 고향땅에서 소키우며 살고 있네유
<Seony> 아~ 그렇군요
<soyeomul> 제고향이자 조상님의 고향
<soyeomul> 딱 두 딸램이 서울 마포구에서 태어나서 두 딸램의 본적은 서울로 해뒀네유
<soyeomul> 월세집인데 그냥 본적을 서울로 해둔게,,, 이 두 딸램에겐 갱상도 사투리를 안가르쳐주려는 부모의 의지!
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 서울 아가씨로 키우기위한!
<soyeomul> 만세!
<soyeomul> 미스타션샤인에서도 함흥댁은 갱상도 사투리/ 애기씨는 서울말
<soyeomul> 참 정겹더이다~
<Seony> 그러고보니 함흥댁인데 경상도 사투리를 쓰네요
<soyeomul> 네 마자유~
<soyeomul> 잠시 접속이 끊기었네유
<soyeomul> 콤푸타 언어에 따라 사람들이 모이는데,,,
<soyeomul> Emacs lisp 파들은 조선시대 사림!
<Seony> 아 넵
<soyeomul> 파이썬 문파는 중앙정부 관료 조직!
<soyeomul> 다르게 표현하면 파이썬은 실세 실제 나라를움직이는데 쓰는 물건
<soyeomul> emacs lisp 는 재야에서 그저 학문용으로만 쓰는 나홀로 폼생폼사
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 돈벌려면 파이썬/ 그냥 재야에서 산과 물고 농사지으며 살려면 이맥스 !
<soyeomul> 그 gmail oauth2 라이브러리에 emacs lisp 만 빠져있다네요
<soyeomul> 파이썬은 있어요
<soyeomul> 아 라이브러리 -> api 로 정정합니다
<soyeomul> 파이썬/자바/고/루비/닷넷/ 등등은 있고요 안드로이드/ios 당근 있구요
<soyeomul> emacs lisp 는 찬밥
<soyeomul> 아흐아흐
<soyeomul> 파이썬은 2.6 이상이라네요 딱 3 이상을 맞추었음 좋겠는데,,,
<soyeomul> 으이고 시간이 되었네유
<soyeomul> 점심시간
<soyeomul> 서니님 그리고 모두들 존 주말요~~~
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어갑니다~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<lucydodo> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 헐 성태 오랫만이네
<lucydodo> 넵 안녕하세요ㅎㅎ 오랜만입니다~
<lucydodo> 아직 입대가 많이 남아서,, 이러고 있네요
<Seony> 요새는 왜 아얄씨 안와? ㅎㅎ
<lucydodo> 특별한 이유가 있는건 아니고요ㅎㅎ 어쩌다보니 그랬었네요..
<lucydodo> 이제는 자주 올려고요ㅎㅎ 사실 며칠 전부터 접속은 계속 하고 있었습니다
<Seony> 입대일은 언제인데?
<lucydodo> 12월 21일이에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아직 4개월 남았네. 시간을 소중히 써야겠네
<lucydodo> 넵 알바하면서 영어 공부하고 있어요
<Seony> 공부하지말고 놀아 ㅎㅎ. 군대가면 다 까먹을텐데
<lucydodo> 놀고만 있으니깐 좀,, 그렇더라고요ㅋㅋㅋ
<lucydodo> 뭔가 죄 짓는 기분이랄까요ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아냐 ㅋㅋ 지금은 공부하는게 죄짓는 거야 ㅋㅋ
<lucydodo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ그런건가요
<lucydodo> 잘 모르겠습니다ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> 안녕하세유.
<foxmask> 안녕하세유
